#ubuntu-es 2011-01-31
<enjuto> hola
<enjuto> alguien me dice si se puede modificar la conducta del ventilador en portatil ??
<jmanuel_cool> saludando a todos los que usan windows (si, hoy ando de buenas)
<DavidReza> hola a todos
<DavidReza> tengo un problema, el día de ayer, estaba actualizando el sistema con apt-get upgrade cuando el sistema se quedó trabado
<DavidReza> y no podía hacer nada despues de mucho rato por lo que apagué la laptop. Ahora, no puedo entrar a Ubuntu
<DavidReza> Qué puedo hacer para arreglarlo? Aora mismo estoy desde un LiveCd de Ubuntu
<DavidReza> alguien que me pueda ayudar'
<DavidReza> ?
<dzup2> no
<dzup2> si no hay detalles jamas
<eternal> stupid people
<DavidReza> si no hay detalles de qué?
<DavidReza> tengo un problema, el día de ayer, estaba actualizando el sistema con apt-get upgrade cuando el sistema se quedó trabado
<DavidReza> y no podía hacer nada despues de mucho rato por lo que apagué la laptop. Ahora, no puedo entrar a Ubuntu
<DavidReza> Qué puedo hacer para arreglarlo? Aora mismo estoy desde un LiveCd de Ubuntu
<DavidReza> Te refieres a esos detalles que ya había comentado?
<weeifuh> detalles poco detallados
<dzup2> que error te dice?
<eternal> stupid people
<DavidReza> simplemente "entro" A Ubuntu
<DavidReza> osea, aparece la pantallita morada con los puntos de que carga
<DavidReza> y luego aparece my "Login theme" que es simplemente un wallpaper pero no me permite meter mi contraseña
<DavidReza> osea, no aparecen los campos para introducir la contraseña
<dzup2> cuando salga esa pantallina de la cosa esa, ponle ctrl alt f1 o ESC tecla y fijate que error te marca la consola (cuando este esas bolitas rojas)
<xangua> intenta con un kernel anterior DavidReza
<DavidReza> solo se queda ahí mostrando el wallpaper que le puse (hace mucho tiempo cabe destaar) y el mouse no lo puedo si quiera mover
<dzup2> luego vente y nos dices que error te da
<DavidReza> se queda trabado por completo
<dzup2> ponle ESC al momento de que tu ubuntu entre, eso te mostrara la consola y veras donde se te congela, osea en que programa ocurre el error
<DavidReza> xangua, por desgracia justo hace unos pocos días quité las opciones de Safe Mode, y la de los demás Kernels
<DavidReza> ok, entonces ya regreso
<DavidReza> haré lo que dices dzup2
<dzup2> ok, si trata de apuntar todos los detaller "inusuales"
<DavidReza> ok
<dzup2> regresas y nos informas
<DavidReza> pero.. se supone que haré eso cuando este la pantallita morada con los puntos rojos cargando? porque supongo que va a durar muy poco en lo que luego entra a donde debería estar el campo para loguearme
<DavidReza> bueno, veré que pasa..
<Sadlymistaken> Buenas Noches
<ruffleS> m4v, touche!
<Sadlymistaken> ¿qué tal?
<Sadlymistaken> Miren me pueden ayudar indicandome que podría poner en Google, para que me dé de resultado "Como ver en Ubuntu el rendimiento de la CPU"
<Sadlymistaken> porfavor
<dzup2> con top ?
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, gnome-system-monitor
<Sadlymistaken> que cosa es top?
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, un comando
<weeifuh> Sistema -> Administración -> Monitor del sistema
<Sadlymistaken> monitor de sistema... gracias.
<Sadlymistaken> supongo que gnome-system.monitor es lo mismo en inglés? cierto?
<Sadlymistaken> es q no sé ingles
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, es el mismo programa
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, tanto ingles no necesitas saber ;-)
<weeifuh> jaja tu nick
<Sadlymistaken> si, ya se que mi nick está en ingles.... pero es por una canción que me gusta
<DavidReza> dzup2,
<dzup2> si
<DavidReza> lo ùnico que me aparece es
<DavidReza> fsck desde util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<Sadlymistaken> Bueno, el caso es que antes cuando encendia ubuntu, no hacia mucho ruido de "pensar" la CPU, pero ahora siempre está haciendo un ruido.. como que "piensa" mucho... por eso quiero saber que le puede pasar
<DavidReza> init: udevtrigger main process(431) terminated with status 1
<DavidReza> init devtriggerpost-stop process (434) terminated with status 1
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, la CPU no hace ruido, será el disco
<DavidReza> init: udeviniter? main proces (430) killed by TERMIN signal
<Sadlymistaken> compiz es necesario tenerlo instalado, cuando yo sólo uso el típico escritorio que ya viene por defecto..??
<Sadlymistaken> dabor, ah, es el disco?
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, no es obligatorio tener compiz
<DavidReza> init: ureadahead-other main process (401) terminated with status 4
<DavidReza> y ya
<Sadlymistaken> es que veo muchas cosas en MoNitor Del Sistema, que ponen "Durmiendo"....
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, es normal
<Sadlymistaken> ajam, pero aunque estén durmiendo, están usando memoria, no?
<DavidReza> cespues de esa lìnea, se quita y iniciar Ubuntu pero lo ùnico es que sale es la pantalla que dice Ubuntu y donde me deberìa de aparecer los campos para loguarme, y en la esquina inferior derecha, la fecha y el icono para reiniciar, el icono de accesibilidad
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, no te preocupes por la memoria, siempre va a estar casi toda en uso
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, cuanta ram tiene tiu PC?
<Sadlymistaken> dabor, entonces por que causas el "disco" suena más.... y cuando suena menos?
<Sadlymistaken> mi ram es sólo de 1Gb
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, te alcanza
<Sadlymistaken> es que me quedo asustada cuando mi pc suena tanto...
<Sadlymistaken> sobretodo, cuando no hago nada... nada más encender el equipo..... fssssssss, y lo mismo a ratos, se calma..
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, en el monitor del sistema, dale una mirada a %CPU
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, si hay algun proceso con % muy altos
<Sadlymistaken> dabor oscila mucho...... va del 17% al 50%
<dabor> se puede ordenar de mayor a menor uso
<Sadlymistaken> arriba abajo arriba abajo
<DavidReza> alguna idea dzup2
<DavidReza> ?
<Sadlymistaken> dabor que cosa puedo ordenar?
<dzup2> DavidReza: cuando entre ahi, poner esto ctrl alt f1   ....o f2 donde sea que te de shell y entra y pones: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, el %cpu para que lo evas mas facil
<Sadlymistaken> dabor en esta misma ventana de Monitor del Sistema, o en otro programa?
<dzup2> DavidReza: y despues reinicia ( reboot)  ...haber que pasa
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, abriendo una consola, ejecuta el comando:  free
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, en la misma ventana, en la columna correspondiente
<DavidReza> me meto a la consola entonces
<DavidReza> ?
<Sadlymistaken> poniendo free en la consola, solo me da información de memoria y swap
<DavidReza> ok
<DavidReza> me parece muy buena idea
<DavidReza> ojalà funcione
<DavidReza> ya regreso!
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, lo de free es otra cosa, es para ver si el sistema esta usando swap
<arielsanflo> hola
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda
<Sadlymistaken> dabor pues parece que no usa swap... porque en la columna USED está a 0
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, ok
<Sadlymistaken> dabor entonces intento... "Cambiar la prioridad" de los procesos?
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, entonces descartado que sea eso, igual podrias controlarlo en otro momento
<arielsanflo> alguien utiliza unity
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, no eso no, ahi no hay que tocar nada
<TTNK> que es unity?
<arielsanflo> escritorio como gnome
<Sadlymistaken> dabor, ves ahora mismo, no he tocado nada... y anda tranquilito el pc... no hace casi ruido.... cuando hace un momento con lo mismo abierto..... hacia muchisimo ruido.... ¿está loco mi pc?
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, podria ser algun ventilador
<dzup2> quizas hace roudo al ejecutar java heh, mi ventilador va a 100 cuando pongo cosas de java
<dzup2> ruido*
<weeifuh> solucion: sacar java
<weeifuh> :-)
<dzup2> no tanto asi, digo en mi caso mi CPU se dispara cuando veo esas cosas
<Sadlymistaken> dzup2 pues estoy mirando y no tengo nada java..
<Sadlymistaken> es más cuando enciendo el pc... no tengo nada abierto y tb va a mil...
<dzup2> entonces no se
<Sadlymistaken> gracias por almenos intentar dar una solución, sip, gracias
<weeifuh> pueden ser programas del sistema
<Sadlymistaken> dabor voy a mirar en google información de ventilador
<TTNK> flash tambien jala mucho procesador
<weeifuh> ubuntu tiene algunas tareas que ejecutar periodicamente
<dabor> Sadlymistaken, me refiero a que el ventilador puede estar fallando
<dabor> o sucio
<Sadlymistaken> ohm.... sucio...
<Sadlymistaken> ..
<weeifuh> yeah
<weeifuh> hay que limpiarlos de vez en cuando
<weeifuh> atrapan polvo
<weeifuh> y se traban
<Sadlymistaken> si enchufo la boca del aspirador (con el ordenador apagado, claro) crees que se limpiará?
<dzup2> y telarañas
<TTNK> no aspiradora no
<colo> aire comprimido?
<Sadlymistaken> y como comprimo el aire? jejeje
<dzup2> ni agua y jabon
<Sadlymistaken> xD ains que risa
<colo> con un compresor
<dabor> yo le mando la aspiradora pero no me hagan mucho caso :-)
<Sadlymistaken> bueno, intentaré con mucho cuidado limpiarlo mañana...
<TTNK> cn un bote de aire comprimido
<dzup2> ya te venten botecitos de aire heh, que cosas verdad, jamas crei que te llegaran a vender aire en botecitos :p
<Sadlymistaken> ahora son las 3:20 de la noche y estoy muy cansad
<TTNK> usa un spray para e lpelo
<TTNK> tirale un buen pedo, con eso queda
<Sadlymistaken> xD TTNK jajajajajajajajaja
<colo> juaaaaaaaaa
<colo> la batata es muy buena para comprimir los gases
<dzup2> pegale la boca al ventilador y soplale duro, ahorita que esta prendida, asi yo le hago en casos de emergencia heh
<dabor> dzup2, asi lo escupis todo, chancho
<dzup2> y si funciona, pero debes de soplar duro varias veces
<dzup2> noo, no escupes nada, lo he hecho miles de vesers
<m4v> ahem
<Sadlymistaken> de todos modos, si fuera eso... no tendría sentido que aveces no se escuche nada... y al rato sí..
<TTNK> deja de trollear dzup2
<dzup2> TTNK: el de los pedos eres tu, mi metodo es de baja tecnologia pero si funciona heh
<m4v> la terminan ya?
<dzup2> termninar que?
<dzup2> si estamos brindando ayuda
<Sadlymistaken> bueno, nada, muchisimas gracias a todos, sois muy majos.
<Sadlymistaken> Buenas noches, hasta otraaaa
<cryss>  /msg NickServ identify 22Brayam
<TTNK> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<TTNK> hahahahahaha what a dork
<m4v> cryss: cambio de passwd en orden
<weeifuh> y era buena la contraseña
<cryss> joder !!!!!!!!
<cryss> la eh cagado
<cryss> XD
<cryss> como cambio ya de contraseña?
<TTNK> m4v: no puedo de la risa, porque me pateas a mi? el se merece mas la patada qeu yo no manches hehehehe
<dzup2> :-*
<cryss> cmo cambio de contraseña m4v ?
<m4v> cryss: /msg nickserv help set password
<TTNK> m4v: estas muy delicado hoy, ya me voy pues, ya te dejare en paz
<m4v> TTNK: como gustes.
<cryss> Siendo objetivos para servidores que es mejor ubuntu server o centos?
<m4v> cryss: ni idea, este canal es sobre soporte Ubuntu.
<cryss> si pero quizas sepan si es mejor ubuntu o centos
<cryss> no se me ocurre dond emas preguntar
<weeifuh> ubuntu
<weeifuh> acá somos parciales
<cryss> U_U
<m4v> cryss: prueba ambos y elige el que más te guste
<cryss> umm
<cryss> bueno y masomenso el consumo de memoria de ubuntu servr es de cuanto?
<weeifuh> pero quedate con ubuntu
<m4v> depende de para que lo uses
<cryss> como servidor web
<dzup2> cryss: la mayoria del tiempo (casi todo el tiempo) el hombre malo de la pelicula es el sys admin, la distro que tu uses depende mucho de como la configures
<cryss> dzup2: si
<dzup2> ahhh llego
<Linda> hola si alguien sabe como crear una base de datos y una pagina para entrar informacion por favor envie privaro,se lo voy a agradecer
<DavidReza> dzup2, ya regrese
<DavidReza> no pude, no me deja entrar a la consola
<DavidReza> intenté con
<DavidReza> Ctrl + Alt + F1 y con F2 y nada
<DavidReza> dzup2, estás?
<dzup2> ni f1 al f10 ? no abre ninguna consola?
<DavidReza> asi es
<DavidReza> ninguna me funciono
<DavidReza> de hecho estuve buscando bastante
<DavidReza> por ejemplo, desde el grub, edito la entrada de Linux
<DavidReza> y en las instrucciones de GRUB para que arranque Linux, le cambio unas cosas que deberían de funcionar
<DavidReza> pero empieza a hacer sus cosas y a mostrarme bastantes salidas hasta que llega un momento donde se queda trabada
<DavidReza> tmbn lo que se me ocurrió a mi, fue desde la consola del LiveCD montar la particion de linux, accedí al archivo donde deshabilité las demás entradas de GRUB y ya tengo la de Recovery Mode, pero tampoco funciona
<DavidReza> se queda en
<DavidReza> Begin: Running /scripts/local-bottom ... done
<DavidReza> done.
<DavidReza> Begin: Running /scriptsinit-bottom ... done
<DavidReza> de ahí ya no aparece nada.. y no lo había notado, pero son EXACTAMENTE las mismas lineas en las que se queda cuando edito la entrada de GRUB para que me mande a la consola como root
<DavidReza> Por lo que entiendo, el primer script se ejecuta bien y el segundo no, y es ahí donde se queda pasmado
<DavidReza> Otra cosa que se me ocurre es tratar de hacer el apt-get update/upgrade desde la consola del LiveCd, no sé si eso funcione, pero en todo caso tendría que tener internet y no sé como activarlo desde la consola
<julian> Alguien me podria decir si a logrado con exito usar algun download manager como WGET o cualquier otro.. para bajar archivos de forma fragmentada? osea con multi-hilo? tipo flashgot pero para consola?
<Guest95195> hola
<DavidReza> dzup2, alguna idea?
<dzup2> reinstalalo, sin borrar tu $HOME, si tienes esa alternativa
<DavidReza> puedo sobreinstalarlo??
<DavidReza> osea, lo instalo como al principio, normal y selecciono la particion en la que esta actualmente?
<dzup2> si, pero antes saca un backup de tu $HOME
<dzup2> pero dices que no puedes montar tu home verdad?
<DavidReza> y el tema y todas las configuraciones que tengo y los programas se perderían, cierto?
<DavidReza> sí, si puedo
<dzup2> tambien backup /etc
<dzup2> ahi estan las conf, ademas /usr/etc <-- ahi estan las de terceros
<DavidReza> ok
<dzup2> /usr/local/etc
<dzup2>  /etc
<dzup2> y tu $HOME
<DavidReza> y sobre lo de instalarlo sobre la partición actual.. solito va a agarrar la particion swap? o crearía otra?
<dzup2> y demas datos que los crees importantes, quizas /root algo ahi importante
<dzup2> si
<DavidReza> ok
<DavidReza> pues ya.. opto por esa opcion
<DavidReza> por cierto
<DavidReza> como desmonto?
<DavidReza> monte una partición equivocada
<DavidReza> le pongo sudo umount /dev/sda2
<dzup2> umount
<DavidReza> y me dice que el device is busy
<dzup2> cierra el programa que tiene abierto
<dzup2> con esa particion
<DavidReza> estoy en la consola
<DavidReza> ah, pero estaba dentro de la carpeta donde estaba montada
<DavidReza> creo que ya quedó
<DavidReza> gracias
<DavidReza> dzup2, como copio todo un directorio por consola?
<DavidReza> sudo cp directorio destino?
<dzup2> cp -r
<dzup2> cp -R carpeta destino
<dzup2> pero mejor haz un tar
<DavidReza> no sé hacerlos..
<dzup2>  tar -cf home.tar /home/ | ls */home/username_aqui*     <--
<DavidReza> gracias
<DavidReza> como elimino un directorio? porque copie los 2 etc distintos y se me juntaron en una sola carpeta :S
<dzup2> rm -rf directorio <---con cuidado usalo
<dzup2> si lo borras lo equivocado es bye bye forever
<DavidReza> ok
<DavidReza> gracias
<songoten> hola
<dzup2> DavidReza: cd; tar --exclude="mihome.tar" -cjf mihome.tar /home/DavidReza/
<dzup2> substituye DavidReza por su username
<songoten> alguien conoce la aplicacion de dyndns para mantener actualizada la ip ??
<dzup2> DavidReza: el exclude es para que no se autoagregue el mismo archivo tar dentro del mismo tar heh
<DavidReza> ok
<dzup2> songoten: wget https://www.no-ip.com/client/linux/noip-duc-linux.tar.gz
<songoten> gracias !!
<DavidReza> solo que como lo monte en /mnt debería ser desde esa carpeta, cierto?
<dzup2> DavidReza: si, adaptalo
<DavidReza> ok
<dzup2> lo mismo hace con /etc y /usr/local/etc   y lo que quieras mas
<songoten> dzup2,  no importa ke mi cuanta sea dyndns, no? anda igual ??
<songoten> dzup2,  perdona mi ignorancia
<dzup2> ah disculpa, creo que dyndns tiene el propio
<dzup2> pero es casi igual, solo posteas a la direccion url de ellos y ellos toman tu ip automaticamente,trabajan igual, nomas cambia el URI
<songoten> okis
<songoten> gracias che
<songoten> pruebo
<dzup2> yo lo actualizo solo abro una paghina edesde php de ellos y se me actualiza automaticamente, no ocupas programa
<dzup2> osea desde mi apache solo posteo en la pagina esa de ellos y ya
<songoten> mira ke bien
<dzup2> songoten: yo tengo un cron en crontab que corre un wget URI al de ellos cada 1hr y se actualiza solo heh
<songoten> cron = crontab = URI = ???
<songoten> jajaja
<songoten> no entendi nada de eso
<dzup2> el cron es el servicio de cron, crontab es lo mismo y URI es URL (oero en realidad es URI y no URL) asi se le conoce
<songoten> okis
<dzup2> muchos dicen URL pero esta mal al referirse a una direccion web X, en realidad es URI en terminos mas tecnicos heh
<xangua> y qué significa uri dzup2 ¿
<dzup2> google :p
<dzup2> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uniform_Resource_Identifier
<xangua> mmm dzup2 si, la encontré antes de me me dijeras que gogoleara ¬¬
<dzup2> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Url son diferentes xangua
<dzup2> tu sabes como son estos geeks :p
<dzup2> extraños nombres para extrañas cosas
<dzup2> In computing, a Uniform Resource Locator (URL) is a Uniform Resource Identifier  (URI) that specifies where an identified resource is available and the  mechanism for retrieving it. In popular usage and in many technical  documents and verbal discussions it is often incorrectly used as a synonym for URI.[1]    <--
<songoten_> dzup2,
<songoten_> te pregunto
<songoten_> hago ftp://localhost
<songoten_> pide usuario y pass
<songoten_> entro bien
<dzup2> fto://usuario:password@localhost
<songoten_> pero si en mozilla pongo ftp://mi_ip no entra
<dzup2> ftp://user:lapassword@server
<DavidReza> dzup2, en la parte donde selecciono la partición, elijo la ext4, que es en la que tengo Ubuntu instalado, y me dice queno se definió un sistema de ficheros raiz, que corrija eso en el menu de particionado..
<dzup2> *click*
<dzup2> hmm eligue la que tenias antes
<DavidReza> por eso, eso es lo que estoy haciendo
<dzup2> si fue ext3 o ext4 usa la misma
<DavidReza> esa es la que selecciono y me marca lo que te digo..
<DavidReza> le doy borrar a esa partición?
<dzup2> mira ahora que estas haciendo eso, create 3, swap / y /home
<dzup2> es mejor
<songoten_> mmmmmm
<songoten_> mira
<dzup2> asi mantienes tu home separtada , en caso que quieras reinstalar ...el home queda intacto
<songoten_> suponiendo ke mi ip sea 190.224.247.200 mi user : songoten y mi pas songoten
<DavidReza> de cuanto creo / y cuanto le dejo a /home?
<songoten_> como entro desde otra ubicacion ?
<dzup2> ftp://songenten:songenten@190.224.247.200   *click*
<dzup2> DavidReza: cuanto disco disponible tiene?
<dzup2> y RAM ?
<DavidReza> 20 Gb esa partición
<DavidReza> 4Gb de Ram
<dzup2> se supone que doble de RAM es swap y / depende que quieres poner y /home el resto
<DavidReza> doble de RAM es Swap? Osea.. 8 Gb?
<dzup2>  / diria metele unos 5g   y resto /home
<dzup2> si pero en tu caso creo que 4 swap estara bien
<dzup2> pues tienes solo 20g total
<dzup2> libre en ese hdd correcto?
<DavidReza> pues ya no sé, porque no sé como funcione en Ubuntu lo de los 64 bits.. yo le estoy instalando de 32 bits, no sé si este Sistema Operativo aproveche los 4 Gb siendo de 32 bits, porque Windows no lo hace
<DavidReza> así es
<dzup2> prueba asi
<DavidReza> 20Gb la partición libre
<DavidReza> bueno dzup, muchas gracias por tu ayuda
<DavidReza> creo que mañana sigo porque
<DavidReza> es muy tarde para mi
<DavidReza> muchas gracias!
<songoten> dzup,
<songoten> dzup,
<songoten> anddas por ahi todavia ??¡
<dzup2> ok
<songoten> dzup,
<songoten> kiero hacer una pruebita
<songoten> andas por ahi ??
<krloz> hola
<krloz> soy nuevo en linux y no se como puedo desintalar unas aplicaciones
<krloz> com puedo hacerlo?
<Philippe> mmm hola
<xangua> hola Philippe
<Philippe> O_O
<xangua> mmm pss yo la verdad no sabría como ayudarte con tu sd :S
<Philippe> podria formatearla otra vez no se si eso ayude
<Philippe> creo q el problema es con los permisos de la sd
<xangua> recuerdo que la otra vez que andaba con una que me prestaron no podía moverle nada, y era precisamente porque tenía un boton que lo ponía en block :S jaja
<Philippe> ahhhh
<Philippe> si es q ahora en la mañana me servia bien  le podia meter y sacar archivos bien , pero la formatee y no se q paso tal vez la formatee mal
<Philippe> holaa
<Philippe> alguien?
<dzup2> yo
<Philippe> buenas noches
<Philippe> es q tengo un problema con una micro sd
<Philippe> hola??
<dzup2> hey
<Philippe> sip?
<dzup2> !detalles | Philippe
<Philippe> ok sorry
<Philippe> esa sd yo la habia formateado en windows
<Philippe> y me  ser via bien
<Philippe> pero la tenia q formatear
<Philippe> bueno
<Philippe>  la formatee y  le puse unos archivos dentro
<Philippe> y la saque por un rato y despues la volvi a meter  y no le podia meter archivos
<linux> ola
<linux> tengo una serie de preguntas estoy regresando de un timpo sin usar ubuntu
<Philippe> dice q el destino es de solo lectura debo de haber puesto algo mal en el formateeo
<dzup2> Philippe: no tiene candado esa cosa? sacalo y fijate si tiene un candadito al lado y muevelo a donde va la figura de candado sin seguro
<linux> como puedo activar los efectos visuales ...tengo una targeta nvidia
<Philippe> no no tiene  ya me fije
<Philippe> ademas es una de la pequeñitas
<dzup2> linux: click derecho en el wallpaper y en la ventana escoge pestaña de efectos
<linux> claro eso si lo se \
<linux> pero al momento de activalos me dice k no se puede
<dzup2> linux: quieres compiz entonces?
<linux> tengo 512 de video
<linux>  no creo k sea la targeta
<linux> demas el compizfusion no me funciona
<dzup2> linux: ocupas el sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<linux> ya pero nada pasa
<dzup2> Philippe: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit    <---dame el link
<dzup2> linux: vete al nvidia-settings y mueve los parametros
<linux> me dice k nessito el driver
<linux> y el comando me dice k esta imcompreta nvidia-xconfig
<dzup2> linux: cat /etc/issue   <--que dice?
<linux> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Philippe> http://pastebin.com/hQRhDCZL
<Philippe>  ther it is
<Philippe> digo ahi esta
<linux> eso dice
<dzup2> linux: cat /etc/issue   <--que dice?
<Philippe> eso era?
<dzup2> Philippe: sudo mkdir /media/external; sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/external -o uid=1000,gid=100,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137
<dzup2> suponiendo que estaba en FAT
<Philippe> sip
<linux> aaaa
<linux> cat /etc/issue pongo eso en la terminal
<dzup2> si
<linux>  y me dice solo alienware@alienware-laptop:~$ cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 9.10 \n \l
<dzup2> Philippe: si lo monto, entonces: cd /media/external; ls    <---te salio los archivos?
<Philippe> pongo todo eso en la terminal sorry esq soy muy nuevo
<dzup2> Philippe: si
<linux>  dzup2> me dice solo alienware@alienware-laptop:~$ cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 9.10 \n \l
<dzup2> linux: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa; sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dzup2> linux: adiciona estas lineas y salva:
<dzup2> no perdon
<dzup2> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys CEC06767
<linux> ? que agrego
<dzup2> Philippe:  y : sudo apt-get update
<dzup2> no agregues nada
<linux> \ya abri  el .list
<dzup2> solo corre eso de arriba
<Philippe> voy es q no he puesto el segundo
<dzup2> linux: sudo apt-get install nvidia-190-modaliases nvidia-glx-190  nvidia-settings-190
<linux> listo
<dzup2> no errores?
<linux> no
<dzup2> prueba ese driver, si te sirve sino probamos otro
<linux> aaa no si si ay un error \
<linux> no encontro los paquetes de nvidia
<dzup2> hmm trata esto:
<dzup2> sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu UBUNTU_VERSION main' >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<dzup2> sudo sh -c "echo 'deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu UBUNTU_VERSION main' >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<linux> : Couldn't find package nvidia-190-modaliases
<dzup2> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-256 nvidia-256-modaliases nvidia-settings
<dzup2> pon UBUNTU_VERSION pones karmic
<dzup2> *substituye por
<Philippe> ya puse sudo apt-get update pero no he podido poner el segundo comando q me mando
<dzup2> Philippe: eso no era para vos heh
<Philippe> ok haha
<Philippe> y si vuelvo a formatearla?
<Philippe> no tiene muchos archivos
<Philippe> tal vez es q la formatee  mal
<linux> dzup2: eso me deve istalar el driver ?
<dzup2> Philippe: no le monto /media/external ?
<dzup2> Philippe: sigue las instrucciones para karmic http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-25635-display.html
<dzup2> perdon linux
<dzup2> linux http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-25635-display.html   siga las instrucciones para karmic
<dzup2> Philippe: cd /media/external; ls   <--le salen archivos?
<Philippe> si pongo eso me dice /media/external$
<dzup2> y ls -al
<dzup2> ?
<Philippe> creo q ya me salio
<dzup2> bien
<Philippe> in    etc             lib         opt   selinux      tmp      vmlinuz.old
<Philippe> boot   home            lost+found  proc  sharedmusic  usr
<Philippe> cdrom  initrd.img      media       root  srv          var
<Philippe> dev    initrd.img.old  mnt         sbin  sys          vmlinuz
<Philippe> eso sale eso es?
<dzup2> que le dice pwd ?
<dzup2> ponga pwd en consola y diga que dice?
<Philippe> en la terminal?
<dzup2> Philippe: si
<Philippe> eso dice
<dzup2> pwd
<dzup2> alex@mascota:~$ pwd
<dzup2> /home/alex
<dzup2> aqui me dijo /home/alex   a usted que le dice?
<Philippe> felipe@alvarezvega-desktop:/$
<Philippe> /
<Philippe> felipe@alvarezvega-desktop:/$
<Philippe> eso
<dzup2> ok, ejecuta: cd /media/external
<dzup2> ls -al
<dzup2> dame las primeras 2 lineas
<Philippe> cd /media/external;ls -al
<Philippe> The program 'cdcd' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Philippe> sudo apt-get install cdcd
<Philippe> total 8
<Philippe> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-01-31 00:16 .
<Philippe> drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 2011-01-31 00:16 ..
<dzup2> no, Philippe, se adelanta mucho usted, solo haga lo que le digo, antes de instalar cosas como regla se analiza heh
<dzup2> ahorita no puede escribir pues el bot le puso un silencio por pegar mas de 5 lineas a la vez
<dzup2> solo concretese a hacer esto
<dzup2> cd /media/external
<dzup2> ls -al
<Philippe> ok
<dzup2> y pegame aqui las primeras y solamente las primeras 2 lineas que le salen despues de ls -al
<Philippe> pero primero pongo cd / media/external y le doy enter y despues pongo ño otro o que?
<Philippe> lo*
<dzup2> no
<dzup2> es:
<dzup2> cd /media/external
<dzup2> sin espacios
<dzup2> cd<espacio>/media/external <--
<dzup2> cd /media/external
<dzup2> asi queda
<dzup2> luego
<dzup2> ls -al
<dzup2> exactamente asi como lo escribi, sin mas espacios ni menos espacios, exactamente asi
<Philippe> pero despues de cd /media/external le doy enter? o pongo ls -al
<dzup2> enter
<dzup2> y ese es un comando
<Philippe> ok
<dzup2> el otro comando es
<dzup2> ls -al
<dzup2> y me pegas las primeras 2 lineas
<Philippe> puse el primero y me dice "felipe@alvarezvega-desktop:/media/external$
<Philippe> "
<dzup2> bien
<dzup2> ejecuta: ls -al
<Philippe> des pues de  ls -al  dice total 8
<Philippe> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-01-31 00:16 .
<Philippe> drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 2011-01-31 00:16 ..
<Philippe> felipe@alvarezvega-desktop:/media/external$
<linux> no e tenido exito
<Philippe> q paso?
<linux> ayuda con targata de video nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce Go 7900 GS] (rev a1)
<lokvendra> tuve problemas instalando backtrack r2 4
<hoho`> algun manual para cambiar el tema de gtk1?
<lokvendra> error de ext3
<lokvendra> eleji distintas opciones pero
<lokvendra> no inicio nunca
<lokvendra> alguna idea?
<hoho`> en que lo instalas?
<hoho`> desktop o laptop?
<lokvendra> portatik
<lokvendra> portatil
<javila> Saludos amig@s.
<Ka0os> buen día a todos en la sala
<julian_> PREGUNTA: instale aria2c desde un archivo .deb, quiero buscar el archivo conf del mismo y no lo encuentro, como podria saber donde quedo? que hacer?
<zumbi_> julian: dpkg -L aria2c ?
<zumbi_> julian: por cierto, que es aria2c, no esta en los repositorios
<bffs> aria2
<bffs> zumbi_ , julian: dpkg -L aria2
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<charrua> buen dia
<SergioMeneses> charrua, o/
<gvaldenegro> Hola alguien que me pueda ayudar porfa, acabo de prender mi equipo con Ubuntu 10.10 y mi barra de windows navigator se ve blanca, los efectos de video estan en minimo y al tratar de pasarlos a normal por ultimo me dice que no se puede, que puedo hacer?
<cmaiz82> hola buenas! necesito alguna sugerencia
<cmaiz82> no me funcionan bien las x
<cmaiz82> he instalado el driver de la página de Nvidia
<cmaiz82> y parece funcionar bien, pero cuando reinicio el pc ya no funciona de nuevo y tengo que reinstalar el driver
<cmaiz82> ninguna ayuda?
<cmaiz82> o estamos comiendo todos jejeje
<gvaldenegro> hola buenas
<gvaldenegro> alguien que pueda ayudarme porfa!
<gvaldenegro> tengo un problema de la nada
<gvaldenegro> con mi tarjeta de video
<gvaldenegro> en ubuntu 10.10
<gvaldenegro> prendi mi equipo y la barra de windows navigator
<gvaldenegro> me aparece blanca
<gvaldenegro> y al irme a los efectos
<gvaldenegro> me aparecen en el miniumo
<gvaldenegro> y cunado quiero cambiarlos a normal nuevamente
<gvaldenegro> me dice que no se puede
<gvaldenegro> alguien sabe que puede ser?
<gvaldenegro> hola buenas
<gvaldenegro> <gvaldenegro> alguien que pueda ayudarme porfa!
<gvaldenegro> <gvaldenegro> tengo un problema de la nada
<gvaldenegro> <gvaldenegro> me aparece blanca
<erUSUL> gvaldenegro: que tarjeta grafica tienes ?
<gvaldenegro> <gvaldenegro> y al irme a los efectos
<gvaldenegro> <gvaldenegro> me aparecen en el miniumo
<gvaldenegro> <gvaldenegro> y cunado quiero cambiarlos a normal nuevamente
<gvaldenegro> <gvaldenegro> me dice que no se puede
<gvaldenegro> <gvaldenegro> alguien sabe que puede ser?
<erUSUL> gvaldenegro: no pegues todo otra vez ...
<gvaldenegro> tengo una ATI
<erUSUL> que drivers usas?
<gvaldenegro> m.. cuando instale ubuntu fui a "controladores adicionales" e instale el que me aparecia ahy
<erUSUL> es decir instlaste los drivers que se ofrecen en Sistema>Admin...>controladores de hardware? o no instalaste nada?
<gvaldenegro> :S
<gvaldenegro> siii instale el driver que me ofrecen ahy
<erUSUL> gvaldenegro: ok
<gvaldenegro> antes ya me habia pasado, pero desintalandolo e instalandolo denuevo se habia solucionado, pero ahora ya lo hice y no pasa nada!
<erUSUL> gvaldenegro: puedes pegar el fichero /var/log/Xorg.0.log en un pastebin?
<erUSUL> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<erUSUL> aqui no
<gvaldenegro> erUSUL sabes que podra ser mi problema?
<erUSUL> gvaldenegro: lo puedes hacer cn pastebinit « pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log »
<gvaldenegro> chuta ahy me dejaste pillo, la verdad es que soy principiante en esto de ubuntu compadre
<erUSUL> gvaldenegro: puede ser que alguna actualizacion del kernel haya salido mal ...
<erUSUL> ejecuta esto « sudo apt-get install pastebinit » en un terminal y despues esto  « pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log »
<erUSUL> !terminal | gvaldenegro
<kubot> gvaldenegro: La terminal de Linux ( o interfaz de comandos) es muy capaz. Abre un terminal en Aplicaciones->Accesorios->Terminal (Gnome) o K-menu->Sistema->Konsole (KDE). Guia en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gvaldenegro> ok, lo estoy instalando
<gvaldenegro> ok
<gvaldenegro> ya esta instalando
<gvaldenegro> ya tengo instalado pastebinit.
<erUSUL> cuando acabe haz « pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log »
<gvaldenegro> ya lo hice
<erUSUL> te dará una url ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/.... ) pega aqqui esa url
<gvaldenegro> http://pastebin.com/58TEmUUj
<erUSUL> no se ve ningun error.
<erUSUL> puedes hacer en un terminal « compiz --replace » ?
<gvaldenegro> ok
<gvaldenegro> y ahroa que?
<erUSUL> gvaldenegro: dio algun error?
<gvaldenegro> m.. nop
<gvaldenegro> osea
<erUSUL> y se sigue viendo mal?
<gvaldenegro> ahora la barra de arriba se me ve doble
<gvaldenegro> xD
<gvaldenegro> sip
<gvaldenegro> se sigue viendo super mal
<gvaldenegro> :s
<gvaldenegro> peor que denante
<erUSUL> :/
<erUSUL> si haces « metacity --replace » ?
<gvaldenegro> ahora volvio todo coo estaba antes
<gvaldenegro> pero la barra de abajo sigue blanca
<erUSUL> !restpanels
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'restpanels'.
<erUSUL> !resetpanels
<kubot> Si quieres reiniciar los paneles de gnome a como estaban despues de instalar. Haz esto « gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && pkill gnome-panel ».
<erUSUL> si haces eso?
<gvaldenegro> y eso es para quedar sin efectos nuevamente?
<erUSUL> no eso es para reiniciar las barras a la configuracion por defecto
<gvaldenegro> ok
<gvaldenegro> ya lo hice todo ok, pero sigo con los efectos al minimo
<erUSUL> paro las barras se ven bien? o no?
<gvaldenegro> si po, las barras ahora se ven bien, pero lo que necesito es poder tener los efectos graficos en "medio" por lo menos
<gvaldenegro> y cuando intento cambiarlo a medio me dice que no se pudo
<erUSUL> gvaldenegro: haz « compiz --replace » ahora; a ver que dice
<gvaldenegro> me quedo la caga denuevo
<gvaldenegro> igual que denante
<gvaldenegro> igual que denante
<erUSUL> gvaldenegro: pero el comando no dio ningun error?
<gvaldenegro> nop.. el comando lo ejecuto y como que las aplicaciones que teng abiertas parpadean
<gvaldenegro> y
<gvaldenegro> se ve mas pa la caga toabia
<gvaldenegro> pero en la termional no da ningun error
<erUSUL> gvaldenegro: pues no se que mas hacer. parece un bug en el driver o algo asi.
<gvaldenegro> comprendo... bueno muchas gracias de todas formas compadre
<erUSUL> no hay de que.
<d-arker> :p quiero aprender sobre redes y programacion, que carrera mer recomiendan ustedes ?
<gvaldenegro> analista programador
<cmaiz82> erUSUL, me echas un cable a mi? jaja
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: haz la pregunta ;P
<cmaiz82> es que, no se que le pasa ahora que no me funcionan las X al reiniciar
<cmaiz82> le instalé el driver de la pagina oficial de Nvidia para linux
<cmaiz82> y funciona bien y tengo buenos FPS
<cmaiz82> pero reinicio...y zas, no arranca
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: mira el log /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: si quieres usa pastebinit para pegarlo en pastebin
<cmaiz82> erUSUL, me salen un monton
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: un monton de que
<cmaiz82> Xorg.0 al Xorg.5
<cmaiz82> pasando por Xorg.0.log.old
<cmaiz82> osea 5x2
<cmaiz82> me salen 12 logs xD
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: yo te di el nombre concreto ... /var/log/Xorg.0.log el 0 los otros no sirven
<cmaiz82> ah vale, perdon
<erUSUL> XD
<cmaiz82> como lo copio entero, sale muchisimo xD
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: « pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log »
<cmaiz82> jjeje vale, lo instalo
<gvaldenegro> erUSUL el problema que tengo por alguna mala actualizacion con mis drivers de video, deberia solucinarce si instalo ubuntu denuevo?
<cmaiz82> http://pastebin.com/zAg8ALVD
<erUSUL> gvaldenegro: no creo que sea la solucion. a lo mejor si añades el ppa x-updates con un driver mas nuevo ?
<erUSUL> gvaldenegro: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: no se ve ningun error ... dime cuanto sale si haces « wc -l /var/log/Xorg.0.log »
<cmaiz82> 263
<erUSUL> ok
<cmaiz82> ahora esta funcionando bien
<cmaiz82> el problema es al reiniciar
<cmaiz82> que ya no arranca a no ser que vuelva a reinstar el driver
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: si haces « sudo start gdm » se inican las X? cuando arrancas y no se inician
<cmaiz82> aparece el login, me logeo y despues hago sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<erUSUL> no habras deshabilitado el gdm al inicio?
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: que version de ubuntu es?
<cmaiz82> creo que no erUSUL porque aun así no inicia
<cmaiz82> tengo que reinstalar el driver para que funcione
<cmaiz82> maveric
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: a ver si lo lo claro. inicias sin graficos y haces « sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start » y se inicia el entorno grafico? si o no?
<cmaiz82> no
<cmaiz82> tengo que reinstalar el driver
<cmaiz82> sudo sh ./Nvidia-taltaltal.run
<cmaiz82> jeje xD
<cmaiz82> sino, no inicia
<erUSUL> y la instalacion va sin problemas?
<cmaiz82> sip
<cmaiz82> :S
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: y generas el xorg.conf?
<erUSUL> al final de la instalacion
<cmaiz82> si
<cmaiz82> siempre doy que si
<erUSUL> puedes pegarlo? « pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf »
<cmaiz82> si
<cmaiz82> http://pastebin.com/FTLZNCwf
<erUSUL> no veo el error por ningun lado... te sale algo en « dmesg | grep -i nvidia » ?
<cmaiz82> si
<cmaiz82> lo copio?
<erUSUL> pegalo en pastebin
<erUSUL> si son hasta 3-4 lineas puedes pegar aqui
<cmaiz82> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/560634/
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: parece que tienes varios drivers de nvidia instalados a la vez ...
<cmaiz82> anoche probé a borrar todos
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: desisntalaste los paquetes del driver de nvidia de ubuntu antes de instalar el de nvidia.com ???
<cmaiz82> no
<cmaiz82> creo que no
<erUSUL> pues hazlo
<cmaiz82> que paquetes son? anoche borre todos los que ponía nvidia y luego no pude instalar el driver
<cmaiz82> jejeje
<cmaiz82> soy muy noob lo se
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: nvidia-glx-* nvidia-current ... todos los que tengan nvidia en el nombre
<cmaiz82> nouvou-firmware tambien erUSUL ?
<erUSUL> no ese no
<cmaiz82> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/560635/
<cmaiz82> todos esos voy a desinstalar
<cmaiz82> listo
<cmaiz82> que hago, reinicio?
<cmaiz82> y pruebo a instalar el driver?
<erUSUL> si; o reinstalalo ahora antes de reiniciar
<cmaiz82> vale voy a parar gdm
<cmaiz82> volveré (espero) xD
<cmaiz82> he vuelto
<cmaiz82> parece que inicia
<cmaiz82> pero no se si se ha instalado correctamente
<cmaiz82> salian un monton de errores
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: mira los logs; dmesg y /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cmaiz82> vale
<p47> Wireless se conecta y se desconecta ! help
<p47> Alguien tiene el mismo problema ?
<erUSUL> p47: no; yo no
<p47> mmm
<erUSUL> p47: instalal drivers mas recientes « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »
<cmaiz82> el /var/log/Xorg.0.log parece igual que el de antes
<cmaiz82> voy a mirar el otro
<p47> copio y pego eso en consola tal y como esta erUSUL ?
<p47> esta medio rara la cadena no ?
<cmaiz82> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/560638/
<erUSUL> p47: si; sin los « »
<cmaiz82> ahora sale mucho menos
<p47> ok
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: ahora parece que está bien
<cmaiz82> voy a probar un simple reinicio a ver
<cmaiz82> gracias erUSUL ahora te cuento :)
<fosco_> buenas
<erUSUL> buenas
<cmaiz82> erUSUL,
<cmaiz82> muchas gracias lo has arreglado :D
<erUSUL> no hay de que
<cmaiz82> te puedo hacer una ultima preguntilla?
<cmaiz82> jeje (que pesao)
<cmaiz82> sabes como puedo hacer que grub no me pregunte nada y arranque desde el último kernel ?
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: grub no deberia preguntar nada
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: a que te refieres? no quieres ver el menu?
<cmaiz82> exacto, si eso
<cmaiz82> es que sólo tengo linux, no quiero que me pregunte
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: tienes que editar /etc/default/grub
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: l pones unas lineas tal que asi
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<erUSUL> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<erUSUL> sin la # al principio
<erUSUL> y haces « sudo upgate-grub »
<cmaiz82> a parte de las que ya hay?
<cmaiz82> hay 2 lineas iguales
<cmaiz82> que esas
<fosco_> cmaiz82, si ya las tienes simplemente qutales el # a las 2
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: pero tienen el # al principio ?
<cmaiz82> no
<cmaiz82> no tienen nada
<erUSUL> y te aparece el menu ?
<cmaiz82> si
<cmaiz82> desde que actualice el kernel
<cmaiz82> antes no salia
<erUSUL> tienes una que pone « GRUB_TIMEOUT= »
<cmaiz82> si
<cmaiz82> pone 10
<erUSUL> tiene un # al ppio?
<cmaiz82> no, esta tampoco
<cmaiz82> quieres que lo pege en pastebin?
<cmaiz82> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/560642/
<cmaiz82> ese es completo
<erUSUL> pues ponle  el # y salva el fichero despues haz « sudo update-grub »
<cmaiz82> vale, solo al último no?
<cmaiz82> grub-timeout
<erUSUL> si
<cmaiz82> hecho
<erUSUL> bueno; tendras que esperar a reiniciar para ver si fue bien
<cmaiz82> venga voy a probar jaja
<fosco_> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 <- en principio con esta linea deberia esconderse el menu
<erUSUL> pues ya ves; lo mismo creia yo :/
<cmaiz82> parece que no ha surgido efecto xD
<erUSUL> pues ni idea. ami me funciona ;P
<cmaiz82> no pasa nada voy a seguir trasteando
<cmaiz82> bastante me has ayudado ya por hoy
<cmaiz82> :)
<fosco_> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 <- en principio con esta linea deberia esconderse el menu
<ubuntu> ola, cuando inicio ubuntu, se me queda la pantalla negra
<cmaiz82> a lo mejor poniendo grub_timeout=0
<cmaiz82> ?
<cmaiz82> pregunta de novato
<fosco_> si quieres aprender más sobre grub2 aquí tienes un muy buen articulo http://crashbit.homelinux.com/node/1655
<cmaiz82> por supuesto, todo lo que sea informacion bueno es. Voy a leerlo muchas gracias fosco_
<fosco_> ubuntu seguramente es algun problema con el driver grafico
<fosco_> que es lo ultimo que llegas a ver?
<cmaiz82> grub2 es el mismo que grub?
<fosco_> no
<ubuntu> fosco: instale unas actualizaciones, lo ultimo que llego a ver es la pantalla lila, despues permanece negra
<fosco_> ubuntu y el menu de arranque lo ves?
<ubuntu> fosco_: no me sale el menu creo :S
<ubuntu> sale la tipica rallita esa que parpadea en la esquina superior izquierda
<ubuntu> i dsps pantalla negra
<ubuntu> a veces la pantalla lila
<fosco_> intenta hacer aparecer el menu de arranque
<fosco_> creo que se hace pulsando la tecla tabulador
<fosco_> verás los diferentes kernels instalados, si eliges uno que no sea el ultimo seguramente funcionará
<fosco_> si no funcionase ni así elige el modo recovery
<javila> Saludos a la sala.
 * alexneb a lo suyo .. con el p ... joomla..!!!
<colo> el plugin flash player que esta en la web de adobe para la version 10.01 funciona para la 10.04?
<julian> PREGUNTA: instale el programa ARIA2C desde un file .deb... pero quiero cambiar una configuracion que trae por defecto y no encuentro el file config.. ocmo puedo hacer? alguien me ayuda?
<xangua> colo: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<colo> xangua, gracias
<colo> xangua, me dice que no tiene candidatos para su instalacion
<xangua> julian: abre synaptic, recarga los repositorios y lo instalas
<xangua> julian: aah compilandolo tu mismo¿
<julian> xangua, esa compi no me funciono muy bien.. tuve que instalar el precompilado.. xD
<fosco__> julian, las configuraciones de usuario suelen estar en el home del usuario ocultos, con el nombre .programa/
<julian> fosco_, mmm ojala.. triste mente no existe..
<julian> programa pirata este ome..
<julian> :S
<fosco__> julian, con dpkg -L programa verás los archivos que instalé, ahi deberian aparecer las opciones globales del programa
<fosco__> instaló*
<xmuda> hola, alguien sabe como hacer una regreción lineal con linux?
<erUSUL> xmuda: con openoffice calc?
<xmuda> tu las has hecho erUSUL?
<wicope> XuMuK: hola, preguntaste sobre hacer una regresión lineal ? se me desconectó ..
<XuMuK> wicope: me habrás confundido con alguien...
<XuMuK> hola
<wicope> ops, entonces perdona .. nada pues ;) sería otra persona
<XuMuK> npn
<xmuda> fuy yo quien pregunto
<xmuda> necesito aprender a hacer regresiones lineales
<wicope> npn es de física, semiconductores tipo n y p, así funcionan por dentro .. ups se me el santo ..
<xmuda> y estaba buscando algun software para facilitar la tarea
<wicope> xmuda: ahh, eras tu, ya sabía yo que empezaba por x el nick, pues eso yo si hago regresiones lineales y es fácil con qtiplot
<erUSUL> xmuda: si; se hace igual que en excel o en cualquier hoja de cálculo
<wicope> xmuda: es fácil, le metes los valores en la tabla, para el exponente es e-3 quiere decir 10 elevado a menos tres .. despues de meter los valores en la tabla selecionas todos los valores de la tabla y le das a dibujar gráfica (lka que quieras) despues en análisis le das a regresión lineal.. bueno todo esto pero en ingles .. el programa qtiplot es muy bueno. suerte
<xmuda> gracias wicope
<xmuda> voy a probar
<wicope> xmuda: lee todo lo que puede hacer el qtiplot, http://blends.alioth.debian.org/science/tasks/nanoscale-physics
<tkw-one> buenas, tengo problemas para activar la salida de video (S-video) para usar un tv como monitor, cuando le pongo detectar pantalla en la tv se ve un parpadeo y asi continua pero nunca hay imagen, mi laptop tiene gpu integrado intel gm965... alguna idea de como solucionarlo?
<xmuda> gracias por el dato wicope
<kalo> hola a todos de nuevo
<kalo> como estan???
<fosco_> tkw-one, enchufa el portatil a la TV y ve a sistema - preferencias - monitores
<fosco_> aparwecen ahi las 2 pantallas?
<fosco_> aparecen*
<kalo> cambie mi tarjeta de red wifi pero me dice que el firmware falta
<tkw-one> eso ya lo hice, por eso te digo que el tv parpadea pero no da imagen y el
<kalo> como actualizo o cambio el origen de los repos
<wicope> xmuda: en la regresión lineal generalmente es y = a + bx donde b es la pendiente. el qtiplot te saca lo mismo pero con las variables al revés, y = b + ax (a es la pendiente), de todas formas te lo indica todo muy claro .. bueno ya comentas algo  estaré por aquí,
<fosco_> kalo, para cambiar los repositorios ve al centro de software - editar - origenes del software
<Tarrasquero> nas
<kalo> gracias fosco
<tkw-one> fosco_: he leido soluciones para svideo usando el envyng -t pero el problema que veo es que mi gpu no es envydia sino intel o sera que me sirve lo que alli explican??
<xmuda> wicope, ya ingrese los datos en la tabla, podrias irme guiando en el proceso
<wicope> xmuda: selecionas todos los datos de la tabla que quieres representar, se ponen en azul al selecionarlos, después menú plot: Scatter
<wicope> xmuda: después te sale la gráfica y le das al menú Analysis, opción Fit_Linear y te sale la regresión líneal del tipo Linear Regression of dataset: Table1_2, using function: A*x+B, con los valores de a y b justo más abajo
<xmuda> wicope, lo tengo en español, y ya tengo los puntos en la grafica
<wicope> xmuda: cambia los títulos de los ejes de coordenadas así como el título de la gráfica etc.. para que quede todo correctamente dibujado
<wicope> xmuda: lee lo que te dije y vuelve a preguntarme en 5 min.. si no lo consigues ;P
<xmuda> ok, muchas gracias wicope
<xmuda> wicope, me ha funcionado, muchisimas gracias
<wicope> xmuda: de nada ==;;'''))))
<fosco_> tkw-one, envy no sirve para intel, repito la pregunta, al conectar la TV ves las dos pantallas en sistema - preferencias - monitores?
<tkw-one> no, veo las dos pantallas, me sale la opcion detectar pantallas, le doy a esa y luego un contador que dice si mantener confiuracion y no.. pero nunca veo la imagen en la tv, ni tampoco me parece como detectada.
<mimecar> tkw-one: estas usando cables que funcionan ?
<mimecar> ¿como conectas ordenador y monitor?
<tkw-one> pues claro... aqui tengo otro pc con windwos y el cable da imagen... pero el mio con linux es que no trabaja
<mimecar> ¿los dos ordenadores salen por el mismo tipo de conexión?
<tkw-one> repito... mi laptop con linux y svideo tv out es la que tiene problemas.
<tkw-one> ya probe el cable en otro equipo con windows y si funciona.
<juanito1> alguien ah probado el macubuntu ?
<mimecar> tkw-one: aún no has respondido
<mimecar> el portatil sale con señal analógica o digital
<mimecar> svideo es señal digital
<tkw-one> pues supongo que es analoga
<mimecar> como conectas el cable al portatil
<tkw-one> por la salida de 7 pines svideo tv out
<xmuda> oye mimecar, tienes algun blog?
<mimecar> una web, pero con poca cosa
<xmuda> aver, pasa el link
<mimecar> cuando la actualice un poco
<xmuda> jejeje, ok ok
<tkw-one> en fin, aqui tengo dos equipos parecidos, el mio es hp dv6000 con ubuntu y el otro es un compaq winvista que parece un clon fisico del mio... pero en compaq si da imagen en la tv y hp-dv6000 no...asi  que no es problema de cables.
<mimecar> si tienen el mismo conector, no es problema de cables
<mimecar> por marcas son bastante diferentes
<tkw-one> hp y compaq se clonan entre si.
<juanito1> diganme macubuntu viene en un livecd ? como es ?
<tkw-one> bueno me voy a almorzar... si alguien tiene alguna idea de que debo hacer... escribala que yo la leere al rato.
<mimecar> juanito1: esa distribución es oficial?
<fosco_> juanito1, "macbuntu" son solo versiones de ubuntu con el aspecto cambiado para asemejarse a OSX
<juanito1> creo que si
<mimecar> está en sourceforge, no es oficial
<juanito1> ah ya
<juanito1> disculpen
<mimecar> si en su web oficial no tienen live cd,...
<mrfox> hola  necesito una ayudita
<mrfox> tengo un pc con win xp y necesito instalar ubntu 10.10
<Tarrasquero> mrfox: tienes particionado el hdd?
<Tarrasquero> si no lo tienes así
<mimecar> mrfox: antes de instalar ubuntu es importante que tengas un backup actualizado de todos tus datos
<Tarrasquero> la corriente electrica jajaj
<juanito1> jaja
<Tarrasquero> uso pc escritorio
<juanito1> alguien tiene el i7 extreme ?
<Tarrasquero> creo que erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> yo no
<wicope> juanito1: hola, y para que quieres saber si tengo i7 extreme? .. que es lo que viene después...
<Tarrasquero> ainsss entonces
<juanito1> quiero saber si aguanta cualquier software
<erAbuelo> no
<juanito1> que soft. no aguanta ? 3d maker
<erAbuelo> pues supongo que no aguanta el notepad.exe
<mimecar> juanito1: que entiendes por aguantar software?
<mimecar> te funcionará cualquier programa
<wicope> juanito1: creo que el i7 es un microprocesador, y bueno que yo sepa (quizás me equivoque) cualquier microporcesador agunata cualquier tipo de software, por ejem. si un software sólo usa un núcleo y da fallos con más de un núcleo pues desactivas los nucleos que quieres y ya corre el app en cuestión ..
<juanito1> no te burles erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> juanito1: es que es una pregunta un pelin ....
<juanito1> pregunto porque mi core 2 duo no aguanta diseño en 3d ni los ultimos juegos
<Tarrasquero> juanito1: hay softwer que necesita harware especifico
<mimecar> juanito1: eso depende de la tarjeta gráfica, no del procesador
<erAbuelo> juanito1: eso no es culpa del procesador, normalmente es cosa de la grafica
<Tarrasquero> juanito1: con que grafica?
<juanito1> es integrada
<Tarrasquero> no digas mas
<mimecar> juanito1: las tarjetas gráficas integradas suelen ser sencillas
<juanito1> si aguanta todo les creo, sera cuestion de probar, y si no aguanta, pues no se si exista una placa para soporte de multiprocesadores, para usar dos i7 en la placa
<erAbuelo> juanito1: pero que necesitas ?
<wicope> Cómo puedo hacer que en un videojuego que tengo que sólo funciona cuando sólo tienes un núcleo activo, un juego antiguo. A lo que me refiero es que para jugar ese proceso sólo utilize un núcleo (no desactivando los demás) y con los demás por ejemplo grabar el juego, se me entiende?
<erAbuelo> vas a renderizar una peli de dibujos animado ?
<juanito1> diseño en 3d
<erAbuelo> el diseño es una cosa, el renderizado es otra
<juanito1> si
<erAbuelo> para esas cosas, pilla una grafica decente, muuucha ram, y discos duros rapidos
<juanito1> ambas
<mimecar> wicope: eso lo haces programando con hilos
<wicope> me explico mejor , así me quedo tranquilo. para jugar al juego que sólo utilize una cpu y las otras cpus las quiero utilizar para grabar el juego .. ahora creo que si me he explicado bien, si no me entendeis preguntarme ..
<wicope> mimecar: porfa explicate un poco..
<erAbuelo> wicope: cgroup creo que vale para eso
<juanito1> pues hacer el diseño del juego y a la vez jugar algo
<mimecar> eso programando de forma normal se hace
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<wicope> mimecar: si, bueno, se nota que no se programar hilos, sino ya lo habría echo, de todas formas gracias por la idea .. aunque si me explicas un poco más .. o si no me miraré eso de programas hilos, aún no llegue a eso, me quedé en arrays, registro, etc etc ..
<wicope> erAbuelo: gracias por la info voy a ver ese cgroup
<PalinT> alguien que me ayude
<PalinT> es que puse ubuntu 11.04 peor tiene error
<erAbuelo> wicope: es una caracteristica nueva de los kernel de linux
<PalinT> como lo pongo a version 10.10 ?
<mimecar> PalinT: si has instalado la 11.04 formateando
<xangua> PalinT: lo bajas de ubuntu.com
<juanito1> ya salio el 11.04 ?
<xangua> no
<PalinT> pero
<PalinT> hay que formatiar
<xangua> la beta, o alpha creo
<PalinT> de nuevo :S
<mimecar> juanito1: hasta finales de abril nada
<xangua> PalinT: si
<PalinT> neeee
<PalinT> pero que carajo
<mimecar> PalinT: te has instalado una versión en desarrollo
<PalinT> tarde 4 horas
<PalinT> desde 10.04 a 10.10 y 11.04
<mimecar> la web de ubuntu no te da esa versión
<PalinT> agira me dices que la una forma es formatiar
<mimecar> ¿para que has pasado a la 11.04?
<PalinT> el 10.10 no me instala formaiando
<PalinT> noe s compatible
<PalinT> con mi targeta grafica
<PalinT> se bloqua esa baina
<mimecar> quedate en ubuntu 10.04
<PalinT> :S
<PalinT> todos los programas se guardan es en el /home sierto ?
<xangua> no, la configuración nadamás
<mimecar> la versión de desarrollo no la puedes instalar de forma normal
<PalinT> -.-"
<mimecar> se la has tenido que indicar manualmente
<PalinT> si formateo la raiz /
<PalinT> ?
<mimecar> tienes que empezar todo de nuevo
<PalinT> ashhh joder
<PalinT> cunado sale el alpha 2 ?
<wicope> lenguaje!
<mimecar> PalinT: las versiones alfa te pueden dar problemas
<PalinT> y cuando sale la beta ?
<mimecar> dentro de un mes como mínimo
<mimecar> en Marzo puede ser que salga
<PalinT> T_T hay por dios
<PalinT> deverian de poner esto actualizacion de CD sin formatiar como mac
<PalinT> menos problemas
<mimecar> PalinT: las actualizaciones se ponen sin formatear
<PalinT> descargandolas -.-"
<xangua> si, las tienes que descargar obvio
<mimecar> ¿como has actualizado a ubuntu 11.04?
<PalinT> con el update-manager -d
<mimecar> ¿te ha dejado seleccionar una versión de desarrollo??
<PalinT> no lo se
<mimecar> en estos momentos solo puedes formatear y poner la 10.04
<PalinT> :S
<PalinT> ne me da mamera eso
<PalinT> no perdere ua trasnochada esperare al 11.04 beta
<PalinT> como dices en marzo
<mimecar> empezarán en Marzo
<PalinT> T_T
<mimecar> la versión final es a finales de Abril
<PalinT> hay por dios
<xangua> en abril sale la versión final
<PalinT> no que salia en marzo
<dabor> no aprenden a usar una versión y ya sale otra
<mimecar> dabor: todas las versiones funcionan igual
<PalinT> pos si
<dabor> mimecar, no funcionan igual, hubo muchos cambios en grub2 y en reemplazar init.d por upstart, por ejemplo
<mimecar> para el uso del sistema eso te afecta?
<dabor> mimecar, a mi  si
<mimecar> gnome funciona de forma diferente por el cambio?
<wicope> los dos teneis razón .. para el uso normal funciona igual, e interiormente van cambiando las cosas
<dabor> mimecar, estoy hablando del SO en general no de gnome
<cousteau> Tengo una carpeta de 1 terabyte en mi pendrive. ¿Cómo la borro?
<cousteau> (el pendrive es de 4 GB, así que algo raro pasa)
<dabor> cousteau, tremendo pendrive !!!
<mimecar> cousteau: comprueba los errores del disco
<dabor> jaja
<cousteau> fsck dijo algo de que las carpetas en cuestión tenían un tamaño raro, y le di a la opción "drop"
<cousteau> pero las carpetas siguen existiendo, así que no se han borrado
<cousteau> PalinT, versionitis?
<PalinT> versionitis ?
 * wicope piensa que sí. Aunque recuerda que también la tuvo..
<mimecar> PalinT: "manía de tener las últimas versiones de los programas"
<wicope> PalinT: versionitis es un mal derivado de no saber quedarte con una versión estable de nada, estar todo el día toqueteando para tener lo último con lo que conlleva
<PalinT> leei que ubuntu 11.04 tendria el dx 11
<PalinT> queria saber si era verdad ¬¬
<cousteau> dx 11??
<wicope> dx 11 eso es de windows!! o me equivoco? dx 11 = direct x 11 ? que tiene que ver con ubuntu?
<cousteau> DirectX 11?
<PalinT> leee
<PalinT> en google :S
<cousteau> si te refieres a Wine, se puede instalar uno más nuevo sin instalar un ubuntu más nuevo
<mimecar> PalinT: no puede llevar directx
<cousteau> pero Linux no usa DirectX nativamente
<PalinT> leee
<PalinT> te dije
<cousteau> Ah, no he podido borrar las carpetas en cuestión, ni tampoco moverlas, pero sí renombrarlas.
<cousteau> PalinT, qué es "leee"?
<PalinT> leer
<cousteau> de "leeer"?
<wicope> PalinT: que es te dije ?
<xangua> PalinT: en vez de usar abreviaturas pon el nombre completo o di lo que es, que aquí nadie es adivino ni lo sabe todo
<PalinT> oye pero
<PalinT> si leee
<PalinT> o leeeee
<PalinT> se supone que es de leer
<PalinT> o lee...
<cousteau> bien, aclarado eso... que lea qué?
<PalinT> lo de dx 11 en ubuntu
<mimecar> que dialogo de besugos
<wicope> cousteau: dejalo.. no vale la pena, no vamos a sacar nada, porque ni el sabe lo que es dx 11, sino ya lo hubiera comentado
<PalinT> es mejor leer en google que yo les diga
<PalinT> flojos -.-"
 * cousteau lee google
<cousteau> PalinT, un link se agradecería
<xmuda> oye wicope, acabo de hacer una publicacion sobre como hacer regreciones lineales, si quieres dale el visto bueno en http://www.xmuda.tk, y nuevamente gracias
<wicope> mimecar: besugos es un pez, te imaginas a dos besugos dialogando :P
<mimecar> PalinT: recuerda que por no leer tienes una versión de desarrollo de ubuntu ;)
<erAbuelo> regreciones lineales ?
<PalinT> aver
<PalinT> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/opengl-directx,2019.html
<cousteau> September 16, 2008
<xmuda> si con qtiplot
<erAbuelo>  xmuda: pero decir "no tan famosas regresiones lineales" es un pelin fuerte xDD
<xmuda> jajaja, esque yo no las conocia
<xmuda> hasta esta semana
<cousteau> ¿dónde ves ahí las palabras "Ubuntu" y "11.04"?
<PalinT> dej busco el link
<xangua> jum........
<erAbuelo> :)
<PalinT> no lo encontre el link de vi
<PalinT> pero la baina es que
<PalinT> saldra para ubuntu
<cousteau> xmuda, no es por criticar pero eso con Calc también se puede hacer...
<xmuda> podrias esneñarme como cousteau
<erUSUL> cousteau: eso ya se lo dije yo a las 19:00
<erUSUL> no hay mas sordo que el que no quiere escuchar ...
<wicope> xmuda: escribir es gratis y libre, porque no escribes más, escribe sobre todas las funcionalidades de qtplot, así como los detalles que a priori no son tan intuitivos, lo de e-3, lo de selecionar los datos y entonces menú plot y elegir el tipo de gráfica, así con que es la regresión lineal y para que sirve, no se. algo más completo que de una idea más clara de lo que comentas...
<cousteau> PalinT, lo más parecido a lo que tú dices es lo que hace Wine. Que yo sepa, Wine tiene una implementación nativa de DirectX pero es lo único de Linux que se me ocurre. A lo mejor la noticia es que ese Wine iba a estar incluido en 11.04
<erUSUL> xmuda: creas un grafico xy con los datos que quieras ajustar. le das boton derecho a uno de los datos en el gráfico y añades el ajuste (lineal en tu caso )
<PalinT> wine no esta asiendo esa implementacion nativa de dx 11 :S
<PalinT> lo hace VMware
<PalinT> y otro que no me acerdo
<xmuda> tengo una de esas calculadoras clasicas casio fx-82ms
<xmuda> con esa es posible hacer la regrecion lineal?
<mimecar> PalinT: vmware en la versión 4 no me parece que lo haga
<PalinT> por que ?
<xmuda> ya encontre en google videos
<xmuda> voy a ver como se hace
<cousteau> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560709/ - ¿alguien me dice qué significa la línea 22? "Leaving file system unchanged."
<mimecar> PalinT: en virtualbox no funciona bien un programa sencillo que use opengl
<mrfox> hola  como puedo pasar datos de un pc a otro    me sirve un cable de red??
<cousteau> PalinT, Wine implementa DirectX, no sé si la 11, pero implementa DX
<mimecar> usando en ubuntu los drivers oficiales de ati
<mimecar> mrfox: si el cable es cruzado si
<mrfox> y otra forma
<cousteau> mrfox, sí. ¿Usan los dos ubuntu?
<mimecar> mrfox: usando un switch para conectar los equipos
<cousteau> mimecar, no funciona? que yo sepa VBox tiene aceleración gráfica, no?
<mrfox> si   en realidad el otro usa vista  pero tengo un usb con ubuntu 10.10  nesesito recuperar 20 gb en datos
<mimecar> cousteau: hice una prueba con ubuntu más máquina virtual con xp
<mimecar> el rendimiento no era muy bueno
<mimecar> mrfox: de alguna forma los tienes que conectar
<mrfox> como lo puedo hacer
<cousteau> mrfox, puedes compartirlo con samba desde windows, o instalar openssh-server en ubuntu
<cousteau> y acceder desde el otro ordenador con ssh (o en nautilus pones   sftp://192.168.1.2   )
<mimecar> sin conexión entre los dos ordenadores lo tienes un poco dificil
<mrfox> no puedo entar a windows porque el dueño olvido su contraseña de inicio de sesion  por eso necesito recuperar datos
<cousteau> mimecar, qué versión de VBox?
<mimecar> desde ubuntu con la 3
<cousteau> era >=2.1.0 con "los drivers de la gráfica" instalados? (son parte de los Guest Additions)
<mimecar> con windows he usado la 4
<mimecar> cousteau: si
<cousteau> y era xVM u OSE?
<mimecar> la de oracle
<cousteau> ah... supongo que la xVM. Pues a lo mejor era un programa pesado... pero de todas formas por lo menos hay acel 3D
<cousteau> mrfox, bueno, a ver... instala openssh-server en tu ordenador. Con eso puedes acceder a los archivos de tu ordenador remotamente.
<mimecar> mrfox: los dos ordenadores están conectados de alguna forma?
<mrfox> porque mi otra opcion seria  instalar ubuntu en el pc  pero no tiene espacio libre,  como lo puedo hacer para crear una nueva particion sin borrar la actual
<cousteau> Luego, en el otro PC, arranca desde Ubuntu (LiveCD), abre el Nautilus, pulsa Ctrl-L y pon   sftp://192.168.1.2   (o la IP que sea)
<mrfox> yap
<mrfox> voy a ver
<cousteau> eso te abrirá el primer ordenador como si fuese una carpeta más, y puedes copiar archivos en esa carpeta desde el otro ordenador
<wicope> mrfox: sácale el disco duro y ponlo en un pc que tenga ubuntu y el sistema de fichero ntfs instalado, así podrás ver los ficheros que quieras del disco de windows
<mimecar> mrfox: primero preguntas si con un cable de red puedes conectar los dos ordenadores, si no es cruzado, ¿como vas a conectarlos?
<cousteau> para eso tienes que conectarlos antes... si están los dos ordenadores conectados a un router, con eso te vale
<mrfox> tengo un router a mano
<cousteau> o, alternativamente, haz lo que dice wicope que parece lo más fácil y lo que es más fácil de explicar
<wicope> cousteau: si técnicamente es fácil pero laborioso, coge el destornillador, destornilla etc .. ohh no polvo dentro del pc, limpia el pc etc.. :)
<cousteau> wicope, no hace falta limpiarlo
<mrfox> lo haria pero como conecto un disco duro de un pc escritorio a mi laptop
<cousteau> si ha aguantado hasta ahora puede aguantar otros 2 años
<cousteau> mrfox, huyva...
<wicope> cousteau: si hace falta, hay que ser limpio!! por dios :P, yo los limpiaba con aire comprimido.. he visto hasta pajaros muertos dentro de las torres .. sniff espero que no sea el caso, por eso digo que es mejor limpiarlos
<wicope> mrfox: si no puedes acceder a windows por la perdida de la contraseña, pues hay seguro algún livecd que te quita la contraseña ..
<cousteau> mrfox, vayamos por partes: 1) conseguir conectar los dos ordenadores. Si los dos PCs van conectados a un router (por wifi o cable), esto es fácil. Si no, me parece que también se pueden conectar directamente de tarjeta de red a tarjeta de red con no sé qué programa
<Varc> Saludos personas de habla hispana!
<mrfox> los 2 estan conectados por wifi
<cousteau> wicope, cierto, lo del cd no se me había ocurrido... o si no la quita, la recupera. ¿Era muy difícil?
<mrfox> instale el openssh-server
<cousteau> mrfox, al mismo router? bien, con eso vale
<mrfox> que hago ahora
<cousteau> en uno instalas openssh-server, en el otro abres nautilus, pulsas Ctrl-L y pones   sftp://direccion.del.primer.pc/
<wicope> cousteau: ahhh, ya sabes los temas de widows no me atraen, pero una búsqueda de 30 min seguro que da resultados para encontrar el livecd que te quite la contraseña del windows, de echo una vez lo hize.. pero claro no recuerdo el nombre del livecd .. hace mucho tiempo, en una lejana galaxia .. cuando utilizaba windows
<cousteau> donde direccion.del.primer.pc es la IP del PC con ssh-server isntalado. Si no sabes esa IP, también te vale   sftp://nombre-del-equipo.local/
<wicope> Varc: hola, que buen saludo, dominas muy bien el habla hispana :)
<cousteau> donde nombre-del-equipo es lo que sale en   usuario@nombre-del-equipo:~$
<Varc> wicope: Y bueno, yo soy latino americano tengo que xD
<mrfox> no se donde me tiro el openssh-server o lo ejecuto desde una terminal
<wicope> Varc: eres latino, que bueno, encantado, yo soy español de la parte del sur
<Varc> wicope: Un placer, yo soy del norte de Venezuela
<wicope> Varc: no podemos expender nuestra conversación debido al topic del canal, puedes entrar a ubuntu-es-offtopic, de vez en vez nos echamos unas entretenidas charlas amistosas y divertidas
<wicope> s/expender/extender
<Varc> wicope: Muy cierto, pero muy de vez en mes.
<Varc> Ahora una pregunta. Quien aqui sabe algo de Python? Y en el canal de Python no responden asi que no me manden para alla xD
<wicope> Varc: bueno depende del día y de los usuarios, .. pero si haberlas las hay
<Varc> wicope: Mas que nada cuando esta entrada la noche y esta sala esta tranquila
<wicope> Varc: no te calles y dispara.. quizás alguien del canal .. lo mio es c++ y bash a nivel de novato.. sobre python no estoy puesto
<mrfox> sftp://192.168.1.2
<Varc> Bueno, estoy tratando de hacer un entorno grafico de una aplicacion basica, digamos que 2 checkbox, 2 botones y un Label... Ahora bien, como Python no tiene un entorno de diseño para editar codigos y a la vez graficos necesito conectar los dos "Mundos"
<Varc> Pero ni idea de como se hace
<mimecar> Varc: si que tiene, investiga Glade
<mimecar> y busca las librerías gráficas que soporta python
<Varc> Yo tengo Glade pero ¿Estas seguro de que soporta codigo e interfaz? Porque por ahi me dijeron que eso no existia
<mimecar> en glade 2 si
<mimecar> con eso haces el interfaz
<Varc> Si, la interfaz claro. Hay muchos programas pero por ejemplo en Windows el Visual Studio te trae la opcion de mientras trabajas con le codigo ves lo visual tambien y lo conectas ahi mismo todo
<Varc> Como le Dreamweaver
<wicope> Varc: algunos manuales de python: http://es.diveintopython.org/ , http://mundogeek.net/tutorial-python/ , python-gtk2-tutorial ... para las interfaces kommander , gtkmm , Gazpacho , glade , PyGTK y PyGlade , zenity , gtkdialog .. quizás algo te sirva
<Varc> Perfecto. Las guardo para leerlas mas tarde. Nada mejor como leer un tutorial a la noche cuando todo esta mas tranquilo
<wicope> Varc: si bueno en Venezuela es verano no? aqui el sol ya se fué .. es invierno
<Varc> Si, aqui estamos ahora con el calor
<wicope> Si, aqui añoramos el calor :) muho frio en los pies, me pongo unos calcetines incluso
<Varc> Si pudieramos cambiar. El calor es muy malo
<mimecar> recordar que este es el canal de soporte...
<wicope> Varc: como en la peli Alig, el oeste mola más, no es te mola más .. :) el calor y el frio molan ...  mimecar, si bueno perdona
<Varc> Lo olvido, me disculpo
<serocul> hola a tod@s saßeis por que cuando apago el ordenador se cierra la sesion o cuando reinicio da = aga lo que aga si por ejemplo lo apago con el firefox abierto en una web cuando entro de nuevo sale el firefox abierto en esa web??????????..........
<Varc> FireFox tiene esa opcion
<ubuntu> hola, tengo un problema. actualice mi sistema i al arrancarlo la pantalla se ve negra. ahora estoy en un live cd.
<enter7660> muy buenas tardes
<serocul> no no
<enter7660> tengo un peuqeño problema
<cousteau> serocul, porque firefox recuerda las últimas pestañas, se puede desactivar
<Varc> !hola | enter7660
<kubot> enter7660: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<serocul> ya lo se pero yo en windows asta que no le doy al icono no se abre el explorador
<enter7660> hola varc
<mimecar> serocul: gnome permite restaurar las aplicaciones abiertas cuando cierras
<serocul> amm
<cousteau> ubuntu, actualizaste de Lucid a Maverick, o actualizaciones normales?
<serocul> instalacion limpia
<enter7660> ten go un problemita  instale amsn
<serocul> pero eso antes no me pasaba
<enter7660> y no me abre
<xangua> serocul: tendrás la opción de recordar las aplicaciones abiertas: sistema>preferencias>aplicaciones al inicio
<enter7660> me sale un mensaje
<serocul> si que mas
<ubuntu> cousteau: actualizaciones normales
<enter7660> imposble cargar este plug- in
<enter7660> requiere como minimo amsn 0.98.1
<enter7660> si
<enter7660> necesito conseguirme esa version
<enter7660> o que puedo hacer
<mimecar> el plugin es de los repositorios?
<xangua> enter7660: prueba agregar el ppa de amsn si no tienes disponible la última versión en los repositorios
<cousteau> ubuntu, qué tarjeta gráfica?
<cousteau> enter7660, qué ubuntu tienes?
<cousteau> y qué aMSN?
<cousteau> además creo que ya no funcionan los anteriores al 0.98.2
<ubuntu> cousteau: tengo una ati radeon (el modelo no lo recuerdo)
<Onicev> Hola.
<Onicev> Necesito un programa de reconocimiento optico de caracteres (OCR). ¿Cual me recomendais que funcione mas o menos bien?
<enter7660> como ago para saver que version es
<enter7660> lo acavo de intalar
<serocul> xangua que es lo necesario para que el sistema de esta lista de aplicaciones del inicio para funcione con normalidad
<mimecar> enter7660: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones del sistema?
<serocul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560722/
<xangua> serocul: que desactives la opción, si la tienes activada
<serocul> joder una pixa un lio
<serocul> no se eso es lo que esta activado
<serocul> que quito
<mimecar> serocul: nada
<enter7660> si
<ubuntu> cousteau: tienes alguna idea? no me gustaria perder mis documentos
<enter7660> acave de actualizarlo sera que tengo que reiniciar
<Onicev> ¿No hay ninguno?
<serocul> pues entonces si no esta activado por que pasa esto
<mimecar> Onicev: ¿has mirado en el centro de software?
<cousteau> ubuntu, te sale el prompt?
<wicope> Onicev: hola, Xsane y que yo haya comprobado Gscan2pdf funciona mejor en OCR
<serocul> y no hay ninguna aplicacion de inicio que pueda desactivar que no sea necesaria
<cousteau> ubuntu, se me ocurre que intentes reinstalar el driver de la tarjeta gráfica
<mimecar> serocul: son todas necesarias
<enter7660> ok ya me vuelvo a conectar
<Onicev> Si mimecar, pero como no conozco ninguno, no me arriesgo. Prefiero que me recomendeis alguno que sepais que mas o menos funciona con decencia. Tampoco pido una maravilla.
<ubuntu> cousteau, cuando inicio me sale la rallita esa blanca en la esquina superior izquierda. pero despues se quita y se ve negro
<cousteau> ubuntu, si pulsas Ctrl-Alt-F1 puedes entrar en modo consola
<mimecar> y si nadie contesta que harás?
<serocul> bueno entonces que puedo hacer para que las aplicaciones abiertas cuando cierre el sistema se cierren y no se vuelvan a abrir asta que yo la abra mimecar
<mimecar> en kde se donde está, pero en gnome no
<ubuntu> cousteau: y que hago?
<xangua> sis>prefs>apps al inicio, en una pestaña viene 'recordar aplicaciones abiertas'
<Onicev> gracias wicope. Gracias mimecar
<cousteau> Onicev, yo he probado el gocr y el ocrad... creo que el segundo va mejor
<cousteau> ah, y el tesseract... pero es complicadísimo de usar
<serocul> thanks xangua
<serocul> voy a probar
<Onicev> Tan solo es para meter una imagen de texto escaneada y que lea o interprete la imagen. Las fotos suelo colocarlas yo después insertandolas como imagen.
<Onicev> Probaré los que me decís excepto el gocr
<cousteau> el uso de tesseract no se parece en nada a ningún otro programa de linux... es en plan   tesseract archivo.tif salida   donde "archivo.tif" es un archivo, que tiene que estar en formato TIFF, pero no se puede llamar .tiff, tiene que ser .tif; y "salida" es el nombre del archivo que se usará como salida, sin la extensión (se llamará "salida.txt" aunque lo pongas como "salida"). Y no se pueden usar la entrada ni la salida estándar,
<cousteau>  lo que sería comodísimo.
<cousteau> Onicev, por qué no el gocr?
<serocul> nada el reproductor y el terminal siempre salen
<enter7660> ya reinicie
<wicope> Onicev: algunos programas que no he probado de OCR: Ocrad , vividata , ocre , claraocr .. si los juntas con los de antes ya tienes varios donde comparar
<cousteau> serocul, no estarán en aplicaciones al inicio?
<Onicev> De los dos que me has propuesto, me has comentado que te gusta mas el segundo. Yo no conozco ninguno. Instalare el segundo y si veo que funciona y me gusta ahí me quedo.
<serocul> no porque si cierro
<serocul> los programas al salir el escritorio aparece normal
<cousteau> Onicev, ocre no te lo recomiendo, es más bien una especie de experimento
<serocul> pero si cierro con algo abierto aparece asi que no
<serocul> ya pegue un copipaste de esos
<serocul> y no esta en el inicio
<Onicev> Por lo que he visto en mi instalacion el Xsane ya esta instalado
<Onicev> Pero me dice que es solo un acceso para el scanner
<serocul> cousteau algo que argumentar..
<serocul> puede ser por la entrada automatica al principio de recordar el usuario y la pass
<serocul> durante la instalacion dije que si a la entrada automatica
<Onicev> Perdón, me he confundido. Xsane no esta instalado. Lo que si está instalado es Simple-scan. ¡Y cosa curiosa! El Scanner que NUNCA había funcionado, ahora funciona mas o menos bien. No es una maravilla, pero escanea con decencia.
<wicope> serocul: que pasa que se te abre un programa al iniciar el pc ?
<wicope> <xangua> sis>prefs>apps al inicio, en una pestaña viene 'recordar aplicaciones abiertas' has revisado esto?
<cousteau> serocul, perdón, estaba afk
<cousteau> ubuntu, intenta reinstalar el driver propietario de ATI (no me sé el nombre del paquete; creo que es   xserver-xorg-video-radeon)
<ubuntu> cousteau, como lo hago? ahora estoy en el live cd
<cousteau> desde el live cd no sé; yo lo intentaría hacer arrancando y pulsando Ctrl-Alt-F1 para entrar en una consola
<cousteau> puedes instalar irssi para poder chatear desde consola
<ubuntu> okk!
<ubuntu> ctrl+alt+f1? cousteau
<cousteau> sí
<Onicev> Hola de nuevo. He estado haciendo pruebas de escaneo y posterior OCR con Xsane. El escaneo esta bien, pero cuando le pido hacer el ocr me da error y no me lo hace
<Onicev> ¿Alguien tiene alguna experiencia?
<tkw-one> buenas: 1-como puedo saber que usuarios ingresaron en determinada fecha al sistema 2-como saber quienes se conectaron en forma remota 3-como saber que puertos presentan actividad poco usual..???
<fosco_> tkw-one: prueba con el comando lastlog
<tkw-one> ok, ya pruebo
<Onicev> con Xsane, se entiende.
<Gaia> saludos..
<serocul> hola estaba afk+
<serocul> jaja pues si revise eso de las aplicaciones del inicio
<serocul> wicope
<serocul> wicope 31/01/11 21:42:08
<serocul> serocul: que pasa que se te abre un programa al iniciar el pc ?
<serocul> si se me abren
<Gaia> hermanos una ayuda.. tengo el openvpn y tengo el .ovpn.. al ejecutar el sudo openvpn air.ovpn me conecta, me crea la interfaz y me da ip .. navega unos 15 segundos y se cae como si no resolviera el dns..? ke podra ser?
<serocul> cuando las dejo abiertas
<tkw-one> lastlog me sirve para los usuarios, y para saber que puertos presentan actividad poco usual que hago??
<tkw-one> una cosa mas, que diferncia hay entre una VPN y un escritorio remoto RDP..?
<fosco_> tkw-one: tienes toda la información en los archivos /var/log/auth.log y /var/log/messages
<serocul> como se bloquean el acceso a todas las vpn y escritorio remoto del ubuntu
<Onicev> Acabo de instalar "ocrad", pero no me sale en la pestaña de Aplicaciones. ¿Como arranco el programa?
<Onicev> ¿Queda integrado dentro de algun otro programa?
<Varc> Onicev: Desde la temrinal
<Varc> Terminal**
<Onicev> La terminal se donde se encuentra. Lo que no se es la orden que hay que meter.
<Varc> Onicev: escribe Ocrad
<Varc> Solo eso
<Varc> Perdon, ocrad no Ocrad
<Onicev> Vale gracias. Es que estoy muy verde aun con ubuntu
<Varc> Onicev: Mientras sepa la respuesta te podre ayudar
<Onicev> Ya, ya. Ya se que las mayusculas y las minusculas cuentan y no es lo mismo.
<Onicev> No problem
<Varc> ;)
<Onicev> He metido "ocrad" en el Terminal, pero no me da nada salvo lo qeu parece que es la busqueda de archivos de tipo: pbm pgm o ppm. No se si eso son extensiones de archivo, y tampoco donde el programa las va a buscar
<JoseeAntonioR> hay alguien aqui?
<JoseeAntonioR> necesito que me ayuden con mi resolucion
<Onicev> Si, Hay alguien.
<Onicev> Pues ponte a la cola. Que yo tampoco he resuelto aun ese problema
<Varc> !ask | JoseeAntonioR
<kubot> JoseeAntonioR: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Varc> Onicev: Instalaste el programa desde la terminal?
<Onicev> No. Lo instale desde el Gestor de paquetes de Synaptic
<JoseeAntonioR> Necesito cambiar mi resolucion, pero no puedo, la unica opcion que sale es 1024x768 y necesito usar 1280x1024. He intentado editar xorg.conf, usar sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, agregar la resolucion con xrandr, pero no pasa nada, no puedo cambiarla.
<Onicev> Joer JoseAntonioR. Es el mismo caso que tengo yo. El mismo problema
<Onicev> Pero yo parto de 800x600
<Varc> fosco_: Podrias ayudar a JoseeAntonioR que se sale de mis manos
<fosco_> a que?
<Varc> Onicev: dejame estudiar un poco mas ese programa para ver si puedo darte una solucion
<Varc> fosco_ No puede cambiar su resolucion Jose cuentale
<JoseeAntonioR> Onicev: Incluso he llamado a Canonical, a Ubuntu, pero no me dan respuesta, y quieren que compre un contrato.
<tkw-one> fosco_: que progrmas me hacen de servidor vpn y de cliente vpn o eso no es necesario??
<Onicev> Varc. No lohagas ahora. Es que JoseAntonioR ha planteado un problema exactamente igual al que yo tengo
<fosco_> tkw-one: es necesario si lo necesitas, no es necesario si no lo necesitas
<fosco_> eso es algo que solo puedes decir tú
<Varc> Onicev: Es que no tengo conocimientos para ese problema
<Onicev> Lo unico que logre para conseguir algo es que el escritorio se "deslice" por debajo del cuadro del monitor pero no me queda ajustado al cuadro del monitor
<Onicev> No te preocupes Varc
<fosco_> JoseeAntonioR: estas en linux ahora?
<Onicev> Yo si fosco
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_: Si, estoy en Linux.
<fosco_> Onicev JoseeAntonioR abrid un terminal, ejecutad xrandr y pegad todo lo q sale en pastebin.com para que pueda verlo
<tkw-one> ya tengo para pruebas escritorio remoto entre windows y linux y viceversa... funciona 100%... pero si quiero la conecion vpn entonces que programas uso??
<Onicev> Ubuntu 10.10 Nvidia 7600GT LGFlatronL1715S
<Onicev> Segun manual acepta 1280x1024 entre 60 y 75 hz
<JoseeAntonioR> http://pastebin.com/VvMvBZNm
<Varc> Onicev: Disculpa que continue peor tal vez esto te pueda servir: http://www.gnu.org/software/ocrad/manual/ocrad_manual.html
<Onicev> No hay problema Varc
<JoseeAntonioR> Yo he estado trabajando con 1280x1024 en Windows, mi tarjeta de video soporta esa resolucion. Tengo un Intel 82845G Integrated Chipset.
<fosco_> JoseeAntonioR: 1024 es tu única resolucion soportada en este momento, que gráfica tienes?
<tkw-one> ademas las conexiones las puedo hacer por telnet, putty y ssh que es el que mas uso..  y tambien puedo ver y manipular archivos en cualquier sentido... entonces lo de las vpn donde aplica??los
<Onicev> ¿Como se utiliza lo del pastebin? Se que existe pero no se como va
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_: Tengo un chipset, Intel 82845G Integrated Chipset
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_: Si deseas puedo hacer un pastebin con los resultados de lspci
<Onicev> la mia es nvidia 7600GT y me pasa lo mismo que a JoseAntonioR
<Varc> Onicev: http://pastebin.com/ Es intuitiva la pagina
<Onicev> vale
<fosco_> JoseeAntonioR: glxinfo | grep -i render
<fosco_> y el resultado a pastebin
<Onicev> Creo que es esto lo que me pides:    http://pastebin.com/hBG0VwtL
<Varc> fosco_ Disculpa que te moleste pero e investigado sobre como instalar PyGTK son exito. ¿Sabras de alguna pagina que me facilite informacion?. Gracias de antemano
<Onicev> Vale, yo tambien hare lo mismo
<fosco_> Onicev: actualmente estás a 1024 q parece la maxima soportada
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_: No esta instalado, dice que lo instale, que viene en mesa-utils. Lo instalo?
<fosco_> lo mismo, glxinfo | grep -i render y el resultado a pastebin
<Onicev> Pues esto se ve enorme
<fosco_> revisaremos que el driver grafico esté funcionando bien
<fosco_> JoseeAntonioR: si
<Onicev> Y no es la maxima soportada. Para este sistema lo sera. pero no para Win
<tkw-one> JoseeAntonioR: pruebe, arrancando con un livecd, intente cambiar la resolucion usando el live-cd.. si funciona, revice el archivo xorg.conf , copielo a su disco duro y luego reinice... no se olvide sacar copia del xorg.conf original.
<JoseeAntonioR> tkw-one: Ya he intentado eso, no funciona.\
<tkw-one> jejeje
<tkw-one> i didnt know
<Onicev> http://pastebin.com/rYipbxUR
<JoseeAntonioR> tkw-one: Don't worry.
<JoseeAntonioR> Onicev: Segun xrandr, estas usando 1024x768
<Onicev> lo que ha puesto tkw-one... Mi xorg.conf cuando instalo el sistema esta completamente vacio. Al cargar los drivers privativos de nvidia salen algunas lineas pero me parece que en ninguna hace mencion a la resolucion
<Onicev> ademas en cuanto toco ese archivo y reinicio... me toca reformatear e instalar de nuevo por que no se salir de la "pantalla en negro"
<Onicev> JoseAntonioR pues esto se ve enorme. Y asi no se puede trabajar decentemente
<fosco_> Onicev: el driver de la grafica parece correcto, podría ser cosa de las caracteristicas del monitor
<JoseeAntonioR> Onicev: Yo pense lo mismo, que estaba en 600x800, pero estaba en 1024x768. Yo tampoco puedo trabajar bien, si no esta en 1280x1024 me incomoda.
<andreslara501> Si buenas...
<Onicev> Fosco, he buscado las caracteristicas de mi monitor en internet y acepta los 1280x1024@60 sin problemas. Tengo todos los datos necesarios de su ficha tecnica para llegar a hacer si es el caso un archivo xorg.conf
<Onicev> A mi me da dolor de cabeza, y me duele ya.
<fosco_> Onicev: ok, vamos a comprobar esos datos, primero mira si tienes el xorg.conf
<andreslara501> Les quería preguntar algo, ¬¬ el "Tracker" está jodiendo mucho, consumiendo recursos, ¿lo puedo borrar de mi sistema? Ubuntu 10.10
<fosco_> ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fosco_> andreslara501: creo que es un programa que se autoinicia, intenta desactivarlo en sistema - preferencias - aplicaciones al inicio
<Onicev> la orden que has puesto a mi no me da ninguna respuesta
<andreslara501> fosco_: Gracias, voy a ver.
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Al parecer yo no lo tengo, aunque hace unos dias lo tenia
<Onicev> yo si qu lo tengo, pero ahora no se como llegar a el
<fosco_> Onicev: ok, vamos a generar uno
<fosco_> sudo X -configure :1
<Onicev> no, no
<Onicev> si generado ypresente esta
<Onicev> que lo se por experiencia
<fosco_> <fosco_> ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf <- si ya lo tienes esto debería mostrarte el archivo
<Onicev> Espera fosco
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ YO no lo tengo
<Onicev> Vete generandolo con JoseAntonio mientras yo busco el mio
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Mi xorg.conf se llama xorg.conf.new
<fosco_> JoseeAntonioR: si, ese es el que acabas de generar
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Ahora que hago?
<Onicev> Ya lo he encontrado. Voy al pastebin
<fosco_> JoseeAntonioR: vamos a editarlo: gedit xorg.conf.new
<Onicev> http://pastebin.com/F8YHUCg6
<fosco_> busca la Section Monitor
<JoseeAntonioR> con sudo
<fosco_> sin sudo
<JoseeAntonioR> me sale solo lectura
<JoseeAntonioR> para editarlo tengo que ser su
<Onicev> Si. es solo de lectura
<fosco_> JoseeAntonioR: ok, pues gksu gedit xorg.conf.new
<fosco_> Onicev: tu xorg.conf es demasiado escueto, mejor generamos uno más completo
<fosco_> Onicev: sudo X -configure :1
<fosco_> gksu gedit xorg.conf.new
<Onicev> Je, je. ¡¡¡Que me vas a contar!!!
<fosco_> ambos buscais la Section Monitor
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ estoy en gedit, hago pastebin?
<JoseeAntonioR> listo, la halle
<fosco_> ahi aparecerá el nombre del monitor y poco más
<fosco_> antes del EndSection añadís estas dos lineas
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ no sale, mi monitor es UNKNOWN
<fosco_>     HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0
<fosco_>     VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
<fosco_> si teneis los datos exactos de vuestro monitor poned los vuestros
<Onicev> Solo una cosa fosco_ antes de hacer nada. Cada vez que me he metido con ese archivo se me ha ido el sistema a la mierda (perdon por la expresion) y he tenido que formatear y reinstalar unas 23 veces todo el invento. Y no es por nada pero estoy cansado de reinstalar.
<fosco_> Onicev: lo que vamos a hacer tiene facil marcha atrás
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Si mi monitor es desconocido, puedo editar para que salgan los datos correctos?
<fosco_> pero te entiendo, quedarse sin entorno grafico es una faena
<Onicev> Dame un momento que salve algunas cosillas y "chuletas" que he ido generando. Que tres meses de busqueda no es como para tirarlo todo a la basura
<Onicev> La mia hasta el momento ha sido reinstalar
<fosco_> JoseeAntonioR: yo buscaría los datos exactos en internet o en el manual del monitor si es q lo conservas
<Onicev> por que como me salga la pantalla negra...
<Onicev> Yo esos datos los tengo todos
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ ya los agregue
<Onicev> Mi monitor tambien es desconocido para el sistema. PEro tengo todos los datos oficiales de LG
<fosco_> JoseeAntonioR: ok, ahora pon todo el archivo en pastebin.com para q le eche un ultimo vistazo antes de cerrarlo
<Onicev> para ese modelo en concreto
<juanito1> saben si se puede usar tres monitores montados con eyefinity pero usando mis 3 particiones al mismo tiempo para windows , mac y ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/560743/
<fosco_> si quereis podeis aprovechar para poner el nombre y modelo exacto, pero bueno, eso no afecta en nada
<Onicev> Joer juanito. Eso ya es rizar el rizo. Y yo queriendo configurar mi monitor de manera decente. No hay derecho. Unos tanto y otros tan poco.
<fosco_> JoseeAntonioR: ok, veo que has puesto los numeros q yo puse, esos son solo orientativos, seria mejor q buscases los exactos de tu monitor
<fosco_> aunque seguramente asi mismo ya funcionará
<edgar> helo
<edgar> hello
<edgar> necesito ayuda con un iphone
<juanito1> Onicev, sabes como ?
<edgar> no se quire conectar al rhym
<dabor> Onicev, si falla con borrar o renombrar el xorg.conf deberia arrancar, nada de formateos por ese tema
<Onicev> Para vosotros que sois mas listos. Yo soy un manazas. Y solo conozco reinstalar de nuevo
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ agrego algun modeline?
<fosco_> JoseeAntonioR: no, nada de modelines
<Onicev> Bien fosco_ ya he salvado lo que queria
<edgar> bueno
<edgar> q hago con mi iphone
<JoseeAntonioR> y en screen modifico para que tengan datos exactos o da igual?
<fosco_> JoseeAntonioR: los datos para tu monitor: vertical: 50 Hz a 160 Hz horizontal: 30 kHz a 85 kHz <- ponle estos numeros en lugar de los que te puse antes
<Onicev> Voy a releer las instrucciones que le has dado a JoseAntonio
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ si, ya los he corregido
<fosco_> ok, pues venga q ya acabamos
<fosco_> guarda y cierra el editor
<tkw-one> oigan, expliquenme lo de las vpn.. es que yo uso ssh, putty, xming, telnet, rdp entre windows y linux y viceversa segun sea el caso pero no entiendo donde es que se usa las conexiones  vpn o es que ya tengo una y no me doy cuenta???
<JoseeAntonioR> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/560747/
<JoseeAntonioR> ahi esta el xorg.conf.new
<fosco_> y finalmente colocamos el archivo en su sitio: sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JoseeAntonioR> en screen modifico algo de nombres?
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_: en screen modifico algo de nombres?
<fosco_> no modifiques nada
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ ok, guardo y muevo.
<JoseeAntonioR> listo, ya lo movi
<tkw-one> ahora a rezar.
<fosco_> JoseeAntonioR: en pincipio ya está, solo falta reiniciar. si no funcionase basta con eliminar el archivo para volver a la situación anterior, arrancas en modo texto y ejecutas sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fosco_> cuando lo tengas todo claro reinicia y cruza los dedos para q funcione :)
<Onicev> Jo.
<fosco_> Onicev: venga ahora tu, basicamente el proceso es el mismo
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ voy a reiniciar X, con ctrl+alt+backspace
<fosco_> 1. generar el xorg.conf -> sudo X -configure :1
<JoseeAntonioR> espero que funcione, me conecto en un momento
<edgar> señores
<fosco_> 2. edita el archivo y ponle los datos de tu monitor (sin cambiar nada más) -> gksu gedit xorg.conf.new
<edgar> donde encuentro info para poder conectar mi iphopne al rhythmbox
<juanito1> fosco_, sabes si con 3 monitores montados con eyefinity se puede usar 3 sistemas operativos ubicados en las particiones ?
<Onicev> Una pregunta ¿Los pastebin de JoseAntonio no salen? Es para mirar como tiene el su xorg.comf
<edgar> estoy loco desde hace disa detras de esto
<fosco_> 3. mover el archivo a su sitio definitivo: sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Onicev> Estoy revisando las instruciones que le has puesto a JoseAntonio
<fosco_> juanito1: tener 3 monitores no es lo mismo que ejecutar 3 sistemas operativos a la vez, eso solo se puede hacer con maquinas virtuales
<juanito1> ya veo
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Listo, es UN MILAGRO! Ahora si funciona, mil gracias por todo! :D
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> de nada
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Espero que a Onicev tambien le sirva!
<Onicev> arggggggg
<Varc> Josee:AntonioR: fosco_ Hace milagros :D
<Onicev> joer. enhorabuena
<JoseeAntonioR> Varc: Si!
<Onicev> tte ha salido bien!!!!!
<Onicev> y yo a pedales
<Onicev> Aun estoy leyendo toda vuestra conversacion
<JoseeAntonioR> Una cosa mas, alguien sabe como escribir en ASCII en vez de escribir en Unicode?
<Onicev> y buscando los pastebines
<fosco_> Onicev: sigue los 3 pasos q te dije, si tienes algun problema dime algo
<JoseeAntonioR> Onicev: Hay un log aqui: irclogs.ubuntu.com
<tkw-one> fosco_: ? orientame con lo de las vpn y listo.
<er0ge> hola hola hola
<xavi_> Hola
<xavi_> necesito vuestra ayuda rapido!
<xavi_> Instale Ubuntu y no me funciona el ventilador
<xavi_> y se me apaga seguido
<er0ge> el cooler?
<xavi_> que hago?
<er0ge> te referís al cooler??
<er0ge> el ventiladorcito que enfría el cpu
<xavi_> si
<er0ge> mmm
<er0ge> pero como que eso no tiene nada que ver con el sistema che...
<er0ge> osea
<er0ge> pensalo
<er0ge> si se inicia antes del sistema el ventilador
<er0ge> ya cuando está el bios está girando
<Varc> Escriban en una sola linea por favor :D
<JoseeAntonioR> xavi: eso puede ser un problema del ventilador mismo
<xavi_> si pero en windows va bien
<Onicev> fosco_ disculpa, pero podrias repetir el mismo proceso conmigo???
<JoseeAntonioR> er0ge: Por favor, escribe en una sola linea
<xavi_> he mirado en internet y hay varios con ese problema
<er0ge> Bue che, es que era demasiado u.u
<fosco_> Onicev: en que paso te has quedado?
<xavi_> Pero la solucion no la encontre
<Onicev> Estoy repasando y me he quedado en  poner en consola: sudo X -configure :1
<Onicev> y sale algo rarisimo
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> no hay problema
<Onicev> A ver. te comento
<fosco_> ahora editalo: gksu gedit xorg.conf.new
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<Onicev> he guardado el xorg.comf en otro sitio. Una copia, claro
<seyacat> hola ubuntues, queria cerrar un canal y cerro todo el irc jaja
<Onicev> mi xorg.conf no es new
<Onicev> no tiene el new
<Varc> !hola |seycat
<kubot> seycat: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<seyacat> !gracias
<kubot> de nada :)
<fosco_> Onicev: si no haces exactamente lo que te digo es posible que no funcione
<fosco_> 1. sudo X -configure :1
<Onicev> vale-
<edgar> existe alguna regla de en este canal que no permita hablar de iphones?
<fosco_> 2. gksu gedit xorg.conf.new
<edgar> porque veo que nadie me responde
<Varc> edgar: se habla sobre problemas relacionados con Ubuntu y una norma es que somos voluntarios si sabemos la respuesta contestamos nadie exige respuestas
<JoseeAntonioR> edgar: Este es un canal de soporte de UBUNTU, no de Apple. En todo caso, puedes buscar un IRC de Apple, ahi podran ayudarte.
<Onicev> ya estan dados los pasos 1. y 2. tal cual has puesto
<edgar> mmm
<xavi_> Nadie me puede ayudar con mi problema?
<edgar> cual es el canal?
<fosco_> Onicev: ok, en el archivo q acabas de abrir busca la Section Monitor
<Onicev> voy
<fosco_> y pon los datos de tu monitor
<JoseeAntonioR> edgar: Tendrias que buscarlo. Hasta el momento no se de ningun IRC de Apple.
<fosco_> HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0
<fosco_>  VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
<fosco_> algo así pero con tus datos
<edgar> ok gracias de todos modos
<er0ge> espera edgar
<edgar> si?
<er0ge> pero tienes un problema con un iphone y ubuntu?
<edgar> si
<er0ge> o tan sólo con un iphone?
<er0ge> ahhh
<Onicev> no me ha salido nada de eso
<edgar> no se quiere conectar a rhuthmbox
<er0ge> entonces claro que tiene que ver che,
<JoseeAntonioR> Onicev: Tienes que agregarlo
<fosco_> Onicev: ties Section Monitor?
<er0ge> mmm, pero te lee el iphone por lo menos? el sistema en sí
<fosco_> tienes*
<Onicev> http://pastebin.com/XSU4qT8e
<edgar> si
<edgar> aparece como camara
<edgar> me lo reconoce como iphne
<fosco_> Onicev: antes del EndSection añade las 2 lineas q te puse, pero con tus valores
<Onicev> o sea tras estas tres lineas agrego lo que me has puesto pero con mis datos
<edgar> pero no como dispositivo de almacenamiento masivo
<Onicev> bien. bien
<JoseeAntonioR> Onicev: Cual es el modelo de tu pantalla?
<tkw-one> el problema es que la manzana esta verde y asi rytmbox no puede comerla... jeje
<er0ge> ahhh, mira, haz esto: Abre rhythmbox, luego dale click arriba en "Música" y luego dale a Importar carpeta, y selecciona tu iphone che
<edgar> dejame ver
<Onicev> http://pastebin.com/s0euMAHR
<Onicev> LG
<edgar> no aparece el icono del iphone
<cousteau> !iphone
<kubot> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<edgar> se supone que deberia aparecer a la izquiereda del ryhthmbox
<fosco_> Onicev: ok, guarda y cierra
<Varc> cousteau: Saludos !
<seyacat> chau todos nos vemos pronto ................
<er0ge> mmm, no no no,
<cousteau> Varc, hola y adiós
<edgar> bye seyacat
<cousteau> (me voy a cenar)
<er0ge> ve a /media y elije tu iphone, oka?
<Onicev> guardado y cerrado
<fosco_> Onicev: ahora colocamos el archivo en su sitio: sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<edgar> bun provecheo y gracias por los links
<er0ge> y luego te aparecerán las canciones en la lista del rhythmbox
<fosco_> JoseeAntonioR: en pincipio ya está, solo falta reiniciar. si no funcionase basta con eliminar el archivo para volver a la situación anterior, arrancas en modo texto y ejecutas sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fosco_> ups, eso era para Onicev
<fosco_> eso me pasa por reutilizar lineas
<fosco_> :)
<Onicev> ya he dado la orden
<Onicev> dejame comprobar que se encuentra donde debe
<fosco_> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Tambien funciona reiniciando X solamente, con Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, o Ctrl+Alt+F1
<er0ge> Una pregunta a alguno, nadie sabe si se puede correr el gta san andreas usando wine, con una Intel GMA 3150?
<edgar> eroge> no aparece en media
<er0ge> o.O? cómo que no? debería de aparecer
<er0ge> Si dijiste que te lo toma como una cámara... ahí debería de montarte esa supuesta "cámara"
<Varc> #Iphone
<Onicev> Si. Se ha renombrado como xorg.conf sin el new y esta donde deberia: en etc/x11/
<edgar> ese el el problema
<er0ge> Pero te monta la cámara en media!!!
<fosco_> Onicev: pues reinicia y cruza los dedos
<Onicev> jajajajjajajjja
<Varc> edgar, er0ge: Ahi tienen el canal de Iphones por favor vallan para alla:  #Iphone
<JoseeAntonioR> Onicev Presiona Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<edgar> q el linux lo ve como iphone pero no como disp de almacenamiento masivo
<Onicev> dejame salvar al menos todo este proceso de instruccines por si no puedo volver hasta mañana por tener que reinstalar
<edgar> wow q genio
<fosco_> Onicev: si te falla es tan facil como iniciar en modo texto y eliminar el archivo xorg.conf, sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<edgar> pero gracias
 * alexneb_ se despide.. ta mañana
<JoseeAntonioR> Onicev: Solo copia el comando en el papel, y en caso falle inicias en modo de recuperacion, la ultima opcion. El comando es sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Varc> alexneb: Nos vemos
<Onicev> eso estoy haciendo. buscar papel y copiar
<fosco_> edgar sigue esta guia http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/easy-way-to-sync-your-iphone-with.html
<Onicev> bueno. cruzo los dedos y si Dios quiere... nos vemos en unos instantes
<fosco_> suerte
<Onicev> un saludo, y gracias por vuestro tiempo chicos
<Onicev> bye
<fosco_> ahora vengo
<xavi_> Aver quien me puede ayudar? No me funciona el ventilador del portatil en Ubuntu 10.10... solucion?
<xavi_> Tengo Bios h2o...
<xavi_> No se si eso influie
<er0ge> creo que no che
<er0ge> pero
<er0ge> tenés windows instalado también?
<xavi_> No
<er0ge> te preguntaba para ver si podías probar si con win el ventilador giraba :B
<er0ge> a ver, googlearé un poco
<xavi_> Si si que gira lo probe esta tarde instalando win y funcionaba perfectamente
<xavi_> Yo he visto varios post con el mismo problema pero no vi ninguna "solucion"definitiva
<xavi_> sudo gedit /etc/default/acpi-support <- tendra que ver algo con este archivo?
<Onicev> Hola de nuevo
<er0ge> tanto tiempo...
<Onicev> No ha funcionado
<Onicev> he entrado con el live CD
<Onicev> La pantalla me da un error "Out of range"
<Onicev> y no me deja entrar desde la instalacion del disco duro
<Onicev> ¿Alguien me lee?
<er0ge> sí
<Onicev> Por favor
<Onicev> gracias
<er0ge> todos, pero nadie te contesta
<er0ge> XD
<er0ge> oka oka, a ver
<er0ge> *pensando*
<er0ge> AH
<er0ge> em
<er0ge> tienes que modificar la resolución
<er0ge> desde el live cd
<er0ge> :B
<er0ge> (creo)
<Onicev> Ya, pero eso no se como se hace
<Onicev> lo que me tengo que cargar es el xorg.conf que hay en el disco duro
<er0ge> sip
<Onicev> y tampoco se como acceder a el
<Onicev> desde donde estoy
<er0ge> pero antes te funcionaba bien?
<Onicev> a ver. Antes tenia un problema de resolucion. Un usuario amablemente me indico que cambios deberia hacer. Los he hecho y he reiniciado. La pantalla se queda en negro pero el Ubuntu arranca por que puedo escuchar la musica de inicio y al tamborilero estandar
<xavi_> er0ge, viste algo sobre mi problema? xD
<fosco_> Onicev: elimina el xorg.conf
<Onicev> ya fosco
<Onicev> ¿como?
<Onicev> en eso estoy
<er0ge> Waw, todos preguntandome al mismo tiempo, me siento dios (?)
<xavi_> lol
<er0ge> xavi_: creo que el cooler lo puedes prender externamente
<er0ge> aunqueee te quedaría funcionando después de apagar al pc
<er0ge> :B
<fosco_> Onicev: desde el liveCD en el menu lugares tienes la particion de ubuntu
<er0ge> cierto cierto,
<fosco_> accede a etc/X11
<fosco_> y elimina el xorg.conf
<er0ge> eso!
<er0ge> YEAHHHH
<Onicev> si pero no me deja acceder
<Onicev> necesito no se que permisos
<xavi_> er0ge, y como?
<er0ge> fosco_ wins, fatality
<er0ge> mmm, a ver, ahí me fijo señor xavi_
<fosco_> Onicev: no recuerdo q pida nada, pero si pide una clave solo dale intro
<Onicev> esa carpeta ahora se llama "Lost+found"
<er0ge> che xavi che
<er0ge> escribe fan en la terminal
<er0ge> $ fan
<fosco_> Onicev: no, no es esa
<Onicev> Un momento. Que a lo mejor estoy metiendo la pata
<fosco_> en el menu lugares tienes las particiones del disco ordenadas por tamaño
<Onicev> esa es la home
<fosco_> accede a la q sea la de tu ubuntu
<xavi_> xavi@xavi-Aspire-5315:~$ fan
<xavi_> El programa «fan» no está instalado actualmente.  Puede instalarlo escribiendo:
<xavi_> sudo apt-get install toshutils
<Onicev> he encontrado el archivo
<er0ge> espera espera.. es una pc de escritorio la tuya?
<xavi_> el mio? no portatil
<er0ge> ohh oka oka
<er0ge> creo que
<er0ge> encontré la solución
<fosco_> Onicev: borralo y reinicia, estarás igual q al principio
<Onicev> jajajjajaja
<Onicev> vaaaaale
<Onicev> espero poder volver
<Onicev> un saludo
<seyacat> HOLA UBUNTUES!... en como les va
<dudu> hola
<Onicev> No me deja borrarla
<Onicev> no me deja enviarla a la papelera
<Onicev> asi que voy a ver si la puedo renombrar
<dudu> alguna persona de aqui a podido crear un "FAKE AP"
<Onicev> tampoco
<dudu> en ubuntu
<dudu> ?¿
<fosco_> Onicev: si no te deja borrarlo es que seguramente estas intentando borrar el xorg.conf del propio CD
<fosco_> asegurate de que estas en la particion del disco duro
<Onicev> jajajaj
<seyacat> que es un FAKE UP
<dudu> FAKE AP
<Onicev> Tengo tres iconos con la figura de un disco duro
<seyacat> bueno que es FAKE AP
<Onicev> uno se llama "sistema de archivos" y en ese no esta el xorg.conf
<Onicev> otro se llama sistema de" archivos de 20 Gb". ahi no puedo borrar nada
<dudu> crear un red falsa
<Onicev> y el ultimo es "sistema de archivos de 181 Gb" donde tampoco puedo meter la nariz
<seyacat> dudu mmmm
<dudu> jeje
<seyacat> y como para que?
<dudu> no lo que pasa esque estoy intentando crear un red con mi tarjeta pci inalambrica
<fosco_> Onicev: veamos, abre un terminal y ejecuta mount
<fosco_> pega el resultado en pastebin.com
<dudu> quiero crear una red pero me da error con el DHCP3
<dudu> ?¿
<Onicev> hecho
<seyacat> dudu, quieres hacer que tu inalabrico sirva como acess point? verdad?
<Onicev> http://pastebin.com/wgrmrFbb
<dudu> si Onicev
<dudu> eso
<dudu> mismo
<dudu> :D
<cmaiz82> buenas
<dudu> tienes alguna idea Onicev
<dudu> ?¿
<Onicev> ¿Sobre que?
<dudu> sobre el error que me da DHCP3
<Onicev> Lo siento chico. Pero yo de Linux tengo mas bien muy poquita idea
<dudu> jajaja habla bien pues
<dudu> de verdad
<Onicev> Sobre reinstalar una y otra vez tengo experiencia. eso te lo aseguro
<fosco_> Onicev: sabes cual es la particion raiz de tu ubuntu?
<Onicev> creo que la de 20 GB
<Onicev> la de 180 es la de home
<fosco_> sda1 o sda7?
<fosco_> sda6?
<Onicev> ah!
<Onicev> uf
<fosco_> da igual
<fosco_> cd /media/9763c6d4-04c0-4b4c-b913-4916c44b4d46
<fosco_> cd etc
<fosco_> si da error parame
<fosco_> cd X11
<fosco_> sudo rm xorg.conf
<cmaiz82> estoy pensando en comprar una tarjeta gráfica nueva...me recomendais una?
<fosco_> cmaiz82: cualquier nvidia
<cmaiz82> de ati ni hablar, no fosco_ ?
<Onicev> espera espera. Es que no da nad
<Onicev> a
<fosco_> Onicev: si no dice nada es bueno
<Onicev> un momento
<seyacat> jaja, claro lo bueno no es noticia
<Onicev> que me he quedado
<fosco_> cmaiz82: ati funcionará, pero tiene menos rendimiento 3D
<Onicev> en la segunda orden cd X11
<Onicev> perdon, en la cd etc
<fosco_> ha dado error?
<Onicev> un momento que estoy repitiendo
<Onicev> he llegado a: sudo rm xorg.conf
<cmaiz82> hay tantas y estoy tan indeciso...
<fosco_> Onicev: si te pide una clave dale intro
<seyacat> cmaiz82: compra la mas cara
<Onicev> No pide nada. Esto es lo que tengo de momento: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cd /media/9763c6d4-04c0-4b4c-b913-4916c44b4d46
<Onicev> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/9763c6d4-04c0-4b4c-b913-4916c44b4d46$ cd etc
<Onicev> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/9763c6d4-04c0-4b4c-b913-4916c44b4d46/etc$ cd X11
<Onicev> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/9763c6d4-04c0-4b4c-b913-4916c44b4d46/etc/X11$ sudo rm xorg.conf
<Onicev> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/9763c6d4-04c0-4b4c-b913-4916c44b4d46/etc/X11$
<cmaiz82> que es mas importante que la ram sea mejor (gddr3, gddr5) o los bits (128 ,256)
<cmaiz82> seyacat,  xD
<cmaiz82> hay precios variopintos la verdad
<fosco_> Onicev: ok, pues ya está borrado, reinicia
<fosco_> cmaiz82: desde la geforce serie 8 en adelante van muy bien
<fosco_> no se si venden aun esas
<cmaiz82> la mia es geforce 9500 Gt
<cmaiz82> pero no me da el rendimiento que busco
<cmaiz82> :S
<fosco_> y por que quieres cambiarla?
<cmaiz82> me relentiza juegos
<seyacat> cmaiz82: si quieres que funcione super bien usa windows
<fosco_> ah bueno, no juego mucho
<fosco_> no se decirte en eso
<cmaiz82> seyacat, en windows va pe0rrrr
<seyacat> mmm, eso si esta raro
<Onicev> Vaya por Dios. Y yo me he quedado en una 7600. Y la 8000 ya no da problemas. Hay que tener mal fario
<cmaiz82> sisi
<cmaiz82> en windows pfff xD
<Onicev> voy a reiniciar
<Onicev> bye
<seyacat> cmaiz82: talvez sea mejor idea de cambiar de tarjeta madre
<cmaiz82> rates peores, fps peores
<cmaiz82> O_O
<cmaiz82> seyacat, y como llegas a esa conclusion? si no sabes cual tengo?
<seyacat> por eso digo talvez, sino diria seguro
<seyacat> JAJA
<cmaiz82> LoL
<cmaiz82> no hombre la placa base es nueva
<cmaiz82> y no está mal
<cmaiz82> es una gigabyte ep45-ud3lr
<cmaiz82> lo que pasa que antes tenía una geforce 8800 GTX
<cmaiz82> y petó y compre la 9500GT pero es pura broma comparado con la 8800
<cmaiz82> tengo pensado comprar una algo mejor y revender la 9500
<cmaiz82> pero no se que es mejor si los bits o la ram
<seyacat> cmaiz82: me parece que ambos tienen mucho que ver
<fosco_> yo tengo una 8600GT y va perfecta
<cmaiz82> es que esa serie iba bastante bien la verdad
<cmaiz82> pero la serie 9 es bastante mala creo yo
<cmaiz82> es que he buscado en google un poco pero la verdad no encuentro algun articulo que explique en que basarme al elegir gráfica
<seyacat> yo recuerdo haber comprado dos tarjetas con el mismo chip nvidia, pero la una era gforce y la otra zogis
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: hay sites the reviews a patadas
<seyacat> y era gran diferencia
<cmaiz82> rewiews si erUSUL pero de millones de tarjetas
<seyacat> cmaiz82: compra la mas cara
<seyacat> seguro te sale bien
<cmaiz82> pero me gustaria enterarme un poco de que va el rollo y saber si tirar a mas ram gddr o mas bits ... o mas frecuencia yo que se
<fosco_> cmaiz82: todo afecta
<cmaiz82> seyacat, la mas cara vale mas de 1200 euros tio...
<cmaiz82> xD
<seyacat> cmaiz82: entonces esa te recomiendo
<seyacat> seguro es buenasa
<cmaiz82> si, supongo fosco_ pero si que es verdad que muchas veces ponen en la caja 1GB de ram!! GDDR5
<cmaiz82> y luego es una malucha...
<cmaiz82> seyacat, hablamos de gente pobre...
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: frecuencia (gddr3 o ggdr5) por bits ( 64 128 256 ) = ancho de banda memoria
<cmaiz82> 80 euros...100
<cmaiz82> a lo mejor 120 euros me gastaría
<cmaiz82> al vender la vieja me saldrá mas barato
<cmaiz82> y gddr3 y 5 que diferencia tendrá?
<cmaiz82> mas rápida?
<cmaiz82> es que es todo un mundo el tema de las gráficas...
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: te o acabo de decir frecuencia mayormente
<seyacat> hay como hacerle overclock?
<cmaiz82> es que soy un poco duro de mollera erUSUL no me lo tomes en cuenta a ver un ejemplo
<cmaiz82> una gdd5 512 mb a 256
<cmaiz82> mejor que una 1gb a 128 ?
<cmaiz82> :S
<erUSUL> cmaiz82: la cantidad de memoria no tiene que ver con la velocidad o el ancho de bus
<fosco_> mejor un coche con más velocidad punta? o menor consumo? gustos, lo que hay que hacer es saber que es cada cosa y comprar lo que se ajusta a nuestras necesidades
<cmaiz82> claaaro fosco_ estoy de acuerdo
<cmaiz82> por eso pregunto
<cmaiz82> yo quiero rendimiento
<cmaiz82> para juegos y eso
<cmaiz82> osea que vaya fluido
<fosco_> pero eso no lo averiguarás aqui, mejor en canales de hardware
<cmaiz82> no se relentice como me pasa ahora
<cmaiz82> que casi tengo que esperar a que dibuje jeje no se si me explico bien
<fosco_> es muy posible q los drivers estén mal instalados
<cmaiz82> no hombre, eran preguntas entre amigos
<fosco_> no es normal q una grafica como esa vaya tan mal
<cmaiz82> vale, he exajerado un poco
<seyacat> cmaiz82: #nvidia
<cmaiz82> pero en el left 4 dead 2 por ejemplo
<fosco_> yo no se de juegos
<cmaiz82> justo antes de que aparezca un zombie, se relentiza 500ms (por ejemplo)
<fosco_> lo más avnzado q juego es el doom2
<cmaiz82> y notas que vas parando
<seyacat> yo dukenuken
<cmaiz82> yo mas que nada porque compré un pack con muchos juegos del steam
<seyacat> XD
<cmaiz82> y ya que eso me los quiero pasar
<cmaiz82> ya me he pasado casi todos
<cmaiz82> fosco_, yo te presto mis juegos veras que guapos jejeje
<cmaiz82> el left 4 dead esta muy bien
<fosco_> no creo q me gustasen
<fosco_> pero bueno, todo podria ser
<cmaiz82> entretienen...y mira que tengo 28 años jaja
<seyacat> cmaiz82: a mi me encantaria tener tiempo para jugar,
<cmaiz82> seyacat, amén...yo tampoco tengo
<cmaiz82> y cuando empiecen los examenes menos aún
<Onicev> Hola una vez mas
<cmaiz82> en fin llevo como 10 min offtopic pido perdon desde ya
<Onicev> Esto me sigue dando error de "Out of range"
<cmaiz82> y gracias por vuestras opiniones
<Onicev> el sistema arranca pero con la pantalla en negro
<cmaiz82> voy a seguir mirando gráficas que mirar es gratis jajaja
<Onicev> Se puede escuchar al "tamborilero" y la sintonia de entrada pero no se ve nada mas
<Onicev> El monitor esta mas negro " que el sobaco de una cucaracha"
<cmaiz82> out of range es fuera de rango Onicev
<Onicev> Ya lo se
<cmaiz82> no habrás puesto una resolución demasiado amplia?
<Onicev> pues no
<cmaiz82> que tienes nvidia?
<seyacat> Onicev: que monitor tienes?
<fosco_> Onicev: pues seguramente no borraste bien el archivo
<Onicev> si, tengo nvidia de los que pueden ver el monitor como dios manda
<cmaiz82> jaja
<Onicev> hola fosco
<cmaiz82> y con nvidia-xconfig no va tampoco?
<Varc> Onicev: Como te fue con lo del monitor?
<Onicev> mal
<fosco_> tienes varias opciones, arrancar en modo texto e intentar borrar el archivo
<Onicev> no
<Varc> Uhhh
<fosco_> otra opcion es iniciar "a ciegas" y teclear: alt+f2 xrandr -s 800x600 intro
<Onicev> lo de intentar borrar el archivo lo hicimos antes
<seyacat> fosco_: eso esta peor que ocntraseña
<Onicev> Entiendo que con ALT+F2 abro el terminal y le doy la orden de que arranque con 800x600
<Onicev> Puedo intentarlo
<Onicev> pero va a hacer lo que le da la gana
<fosco_> si
<Onicev> voy a intentarlo
<Onicev> si no vuelvo es por que es ya muy tarde y  maññana tengo que madrugar
<fosco_> ok
<Onicev> quizas te vuelva a ver mañana o reiinstale todo otra vez como de costumbre
<Onicev> un saludo
<Onicev> Y a lso demas tambien un saludo. Gracias por vuestra ayuda e interes en ayudarme
<Onicev> bye
<seyacat> voy a leer naruto, ando un poco desactualizado
<seyacat> ahi nos vemos
<Yoques> Buenas noches
<Yoques> cómo se puede hacer para descargar videos en flash y poder verlos tranquilamente sin cortes? Necesito poder ver archivos .swf con vlc o algo asi
<Yoques> tengo descarados videos
<Yoques> pero creo que o bien no lo hice correctamente, o bien es imposible poder verlos fuera de internet
<fosco_> Yoques: tienes extensiones para firefox que hacen eso, tambien tienes programas especificos
<fosco_> o puedes directamente copiar el video de los archivos temporales de firefox mientras lo ves
<Yoques> tonces... debería una vez descargados, abrirlos con firefox, cierto?
<colo> Yoques, no entiendo, si tenes los videos descargados porque no lo podes ver
<Yoques> aps
<fosco_> una vez descargados se abren con cualquier reproductor de video
<Yoques> la segunda parece mas correcta
<Yoques> estan en /tmp supongo
<colo> exacto
#ubuntu-es 2011-02-01
<Yoques> grrrrrmpf... no, no es así...
<fosco_> lo acabo de hacer y sí
<fosco_> es asi
<Yoques> ni está en temp, ni los swf se pueden ver en cualquier reproductor
<Yoques> mmm
<Yoques> pues algo hago mal...
<Yoques> reiniciaré firefox a ver que onda
<Yoques> ZIII... ahora todo correctísimo
<Yoques> copiaré de tmp a videos y listos
<Yoques> se transforma automaticamente de swf a mpeg4
<fosco_> recuerda q el video debe cargarse entero antes de copiarlo o moverlo de /tmp
<Yoques> si, cuando se ve la imagen previa entonces copio
<fosco_> la imagen previa puede aparecer con pocos segundos de video, asegurate de que la barra de progreso en el navegador ha llegado hasta el final
<Yoques> oki. Como siempre, muy agradecido por tu ayuda, fosco_
<rengo> holas buenas noches
<rengo> como monta un hd en formato ext3?
<rengo> se montarlo pero no se como hacerlo en ext3
<Gaia> saludos hermanos la sgte duda no creo ke tenga ke ver con ubuntu pero si con irc.. cualkier ayuda es bienvenida..
<Gaia> acabo de crear un canal en freenode y estableci una config ( como por ejemplo +i y pass)
<Guest39097> buenas
<Gaia> me pregunta es.. como puedo establecer una nueva config que se guarde  y kede como default?
<Gaia> disculpen si molesto.
<Flema> Quien me puede ayudar con Google-Earth, lo ejecuto pero no arranca, en Kubuntu
<Flema> :S
<Yoques> wooo
<Yoques> veo que hay gente preguntando pero no respondiendo
<Yoques> alguein se mantiene en pie?
<Yoques> rengo, estás ahí?
<Yoques> Flema, está resuelto lño tuyo?
<Flema> Yoques, Aun no.
<Yoques> instalaste directamente desde acá? http://www.google.es/intl/es_es/earth/download/ge/agree.html
<link_> hola buenas noches
<link_> hola
<weeifuh> ola link_
<juanito1> me quiero comprar una pc solo para uso de linux que me recomiendan ?
<link_> weeifuh,  gracias por contestarme
<juanito1> caracteristicas
<link_> weeifuh, tengo un problema en la instalación de squid en un servidor
<weeifuh> igual depende de para qué la quieras
<weeifuh> no soy el indicado link_, soy usuario principalmente de escritorio
<juanito1> uso basico y programacion
<weeifuh> pero espera a que llegue otro
<weeifuh> juanito1, entonces con una t de video intel te debería bastar
<link_> weeifuh, gracias.. si conoces a alguien te agradezco
<weeifuh> ahi ahorras bastante
<juanito1> t de video ?
<weeifuh> sí, tarjeta de video, tienen driver libre bastante decente
<weeifuh> comprale un buen monitor, grandote
<dabor> flema ejecuta googleearth desde una terminal (hay un tema con una libreria )
<weeifuh> y un disco duro graaaande para meter todos tus progs ahi
<link_> alguien que sepa de squid
<weeifuh> link_, igual plantea tu pregunta específica, puede ser que alguien más te pueda orientar
<weeifuh> acá hay mucha gente tímida :O
<juanito1> y el procesador ?
<juanito1> amd o intel ?
<link_> oks, jejee gracias... instalé squid sobre un ubuntu server 10.10 y no genera el archivo dependiente de init.d
<juanito1> la placa ?
<weeifuh> amd son más baratos e igual de buenos
<weeifuh> ademṕas que los puedes overclockear
<Flema> dabor, ./googleerth <-- asi ?
<weeifuh> la placa de buena marca que te aguante el procesador
<weeifuh> asus, msi por ejemplo
<juanito1> que procesador es mejor para linux amd o intel ? no importa sin son baratos quiero lo mejor :S
<weeifuh> mmh en rendimiento los intel siempre van adelante
<dabor> Flema, asi pero en la carpeta donde está el ejecutable
<dabor> juanito1, los 2 procesadores van bien
<link_> Instalé squid sobre un ubuntu server 10.10 y no genera el archivo dependiente de init.d para darle inicio
<Flema> dabor, comunmente donde quedan guardados los ejecutables de los software que se instalan?
<juanito1> si gracias
<dabor> flema normalmente en /usr/bin pero en el caso de googleearth estan en tu /home o donde le hayas indicado
<Flema> en mi home, no esta, lo instale con sudo
<rengo> como monto un hd en ext3?
<rengo> por que montarlo me pide monmte sistema archivos
<dabor> link_, no lo de¿be generar en init.d sino en upstart ( initctl list|grep squid)
<dabor> Flema, no era necesario sudo
<dabor> Flema, pero ni idea donde lo habras instalado
<dabor> Flema, dale una mirada al icono del menu
<Flema> dabor, debio haber quedado en root
<dabor> Flema, no necesarioamente
<weeifuh> link_, además que se debe ejecutar con el comando service
<weeifuh> sudo service squid start o algo así
<dabor> weeifuh, dale una leida a esto: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/squid/+bug/573853
<uBOTu-fr> Ubuntu bug 573853 in squid-deb-proxy "Cannot control squid "Unknown instance"" [Medium,Fix released]
<dabor> weeifuh, ahi estan los comandos para ejecutarlo via upstart
<weeifuh> ah ok, pero es link_ el del problema :-)
<Enrike> Buenas noches amogos
<Enrike> amigos
<Enrike> tengo un problema
<Enrike> de ves en cuando algunas aplicaciones quedan como congeladas
<Enrike> pero por linea de comandos logro cerrarlas
<Enrike> sin embargo sigen mostrandose en el escritorio
<Enrike> y son molestas
<Enrike> como puedo hacer desaparecer estas ventanas congeladas
<dabor> Enrike, con el comando kill id, otra: comando killall aplicacion y en grafico desde el monitor del sistema
<dabor> Enrike, hay mucha info en internet: http://bitelia.com/2009/12/6-formas-de-cerrar-aplicaciones-colgadas-en-gnulinux
<Enrike> dabor, muchas gracias, voy a revisar el link que pasaste
<cryss> Hola, Ubuntu 10.4 server es una buena elecion
<cryss> o para servidor es mejor utilizar una version mas antigua?
<cryss> ??
<link_> Instalé squid sobre un ubuntu server 10.10 y no genera el archivo dependiente de init.d para darle inicio
<cryss_> Hola, ubuntu 10.4 server es una buena elecion o es mejor utilizar versiones mas viejas?
<cryss_> ??
<tkw-one> buenas, saquenme de la ignorancia... que difencia hay entre una coneccion ssh y una coneccion vpn.?
<dabor> cryss_, es buena, pero para servidores casi mejor una debian stable o centos, depende el uso que le vayas a dar
<m4v> no se que tiene que ver una con la otra, ssh es para conectarse remotamente a una pc, vpn es "virtual private network"
<m4v> tkw-one: ^
<adriel> hola fosco_
<m4v> cryss_: ubuntu lts anda bien.
<adriel> fosco_: tengo un problema con un error k me aparese en la pc con relacion al gestor de paquetes de menu
<m4v> adriel: el soporte no es personalizado, pregunta al canal.
<tkw-one> m4v: no entendi su punto.. yo con ssh puedo manejar remotamente el equipo o sino tambien puedo correr aplicaciones en red.. entonces si vpn es una red virtual cual es la diferencia??
<adriel> fosco_: me puedes ayudar
<adriel> o escusenme
<m4v> tkw-one: tengo entendido que una vpn es como tener en una red local pcs que están afuera en internet http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_private_network
<adriel> alguien del canal me puee ayuar con este error
<m4v> tkw-one: ssh es para manejar pcs remotamente, pero podés hacer ssh a una pc en internet, en una red local, o en una vpn
<m4v> adriel: explica mejor cual es el error, no se entiende tu pregunta
<Enrike> tkw-one, con una VPN puedes interconectar  dos redes mask /24 por ejemplo.  Con SSH creo que solo puedes conectarte a un servidor puntual.
<adriel> cuando cargo el gestor de actualizaciones  dice creando arbol de depenencia se frisa y me sale una simbolo de erro en el panel
<m4v> Enrike: pero una vpn no es lo mismo que ssh, no tienen nada que ver. para hacer cosas en una pc vas a tener que usar ssh incluso si está en una vpn
<dabor> adriel, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<deviant> hola atodos
<Enrike> m4v, si tienes una VPN no necesariamente tienes que hacer ssh para conectarte, puedes hacer un telnet por ejemplo, recuerda que el trafico por la VPN va emcriptado
<Juanantonio> Buenas
<deviant> disulpen, tengo problemas con make...
<tkw-one> no me queda claro, ya que yo uso ssh para correr aplicaciones de linux desde mi windows y al reves, ademas que puedo usar la linea de comandos para administaracion de archivos o lo que desee.. entonces una vpn que tiene de difernete??
<Juanantonio> Tengo 2 ordenadores conectados al mismo router WiFi, éste con Hardy64, y el otro con Lucid, ¿cómo los pongo en red para ver el uno como unidad de otro?
<m4v> Enrike: no invalida mi punto que ssh y el vpn son 2 cosas distintas que no tiene sentido comparar.
<deviant> y me sale esto con cada cosa que quiero hacer make:   make: *** No se especificó ningún objetivo y no se encontró ningún makefile.  Alto.
<tkw-one> Juanantonio: intsale samba en ambos y listo
<Juanantonio> ¿Samba? ¿Pero samba no era para combinar Windows y Linux?
<Enrike> tkw-one,  amigo las VPN son para interconectar redes fisicamente separadas
<dabor> Juanantonio, en lugares - red no te aparecen?
<Juanantonio> ¿Quién no me aparece, dabor?
<dabor> Juanantonio, las pc de la red
<Enrike> m4v, ok, tienes razon, no se deben comparar, son dos herramientas diferentes (si se les puede llamar asi)
<tkw-one> Enrike: no es muy claro pero trato de comprender.
<adriel> con el update me dise que mi yabe publica no esta disponible por lo k me da un error
<Juanantonio> Vamos a verlo
<dabor> adriel, habras agregado algun repositorio no oficial
<adriel> no que yo sepa
<deviant> alguien que me ayude...??
<Juanantonio> dabor, no me aparece Lugares, en éste tengo Kubuntu/Xubuntu y en el otro Lubuntu
<tkw-one> Enrike: m4v que puedo hacer con vpn que no pueda con ssh???
<m4v> deviant: explica mejor que es lo que estas tratando de hacer, compilar no es una tarea simple.
<m4v> tkw-one: ni idea, yo nunca necesité una vpn
<deviant> hola m4v, siempre que quiero compilar algo sea lo que sea me sale el make***
<m4v> deviant: porque lo estas haciendo mal, y sin más información no te podemos ayudar.
<adriel> el upgrade me da error de bus de dependencia
<tkw-one> deviant: oiga no sera que no ejecuto ./configure antes  si esta intalando manualmente calor esta.?
<deviant> pongo el .configure siempre y me vota el "stat"
<dabor> adriel, prueba seleccionando otros servidores en origenes del software
<adriel> y como hago eso
<Mauricio12345> hola
<Mauricio12345> como puedo ocultar la publicidad en musicuo
<Mauricio12345> ??
<deviant> es que antes, siguiendo todos los comandos bien ./configure, make, make install, etc, etc todo compilaba bien, pero ahora no funca nada
<dabor> adriel, buscando origenes del software en el menu
<m4v> !detalles deviant
<kubot> deviant: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<cryss> Hola, existe alguna forma de conectar
<cryss> remotamente de manera grarfica?
<charrua> si cris
<cryss> esque tengo contrattada
<cryss> una vps
<Mauricio12345> m4v sabes como puedo hacer para q xchat inicie con los canales que uso #Ubuntu-es #libreoffice, etc??
<cryss> y me gustaria
<cryss> poder conectarme graficamente
<cryss> en otra empresa tenian activado ese sistema
<charrua> en el gestor de paquetes esta remmina
<cryss> peor no recuerdo el programa que usaban
<dabor> Mauricio12345, editando el servidor en favorite channel
<charrua> o vinagre
<cryss> y como lo activo?
<cryss> tengo acceso ssh
<charrua> hasta se puede usat temviewer
<cryss> con usuario root
<dabor> Mauricio12345, colocas los canales separados por una ,
<cryss> si pero como puedo conectarme por team viwer si por el momento
<cryss> nada mas me puedo conectar pro ssh?
<deviant> hijole, como lo explico, sigo todos los paso que necesita una compilacion, antes de instalar el nuevo kernel, me funcionaban todos los comandos de build-essential y make, pero ahora ya no...
<Mauricio12345> dabor gracias, voy a ver
<dabor> Mauricio12345, busca configura xchat en google par amas datos
<Mauricio12345> dabor ok, muchas gracias, tambien le voy a poner un aviso sonoro de alerta
<tkw-one> cryss: su servidor ssh esta en un windows o en un linux??
<charrua> para que se inicien los canales dene agragarlos a favoritos
<Mauricio12345> charrua ok ya lo hice, una pregunta, ahora se conecta solo a freenode, o tengo que seleccionar al inicio?
<charrua> al inicio pones conectar al canal que quiers
<charrua> perdon a la red
<Mauricio12345> pero para que se conecte solo a freenode? como lo hago?
<dabor> Mauricio12345, en la misma ventana dice: conectar automaticamente al inicio
<charrua> en la ventana de redes que se abre
<charrua> pones editar
<charrua> conectarse automaticamente
<Mauricio12345> aaa dabor ok, q pavo no lo habia visto XD
<Mauricio12345> graciaass
<cryss> Entonces que peudo hace rpara conectarme graficamente?
<charrua> probaste los programas que te te dije cryss
<Mauricio12345> una pregunta, que es libgcrypt.. es que en vez de salir el plymouth me sale algo como cargando libgcrypt... mmm sera algo raro??
<dabor> Mauricio12345, raro? http://directory.fsf.org/project/libgcrypt/
<Ka0os> Buen día a todos en la sala
<Mauricio12345> dabor, si ya que en ningun otro pc me sale eso
<deviant> por qué algunos juegos en wine se escuchan unos segundos y despues nada?
<Mauricio12345> deviant en la config de wine trata de cambiar alsa por pulseaudio o viceversa
<deviant> ahí es donde tengo el problema Mauricio12345 , hago el cambio, aplico abro un juego todo bien y derrepente puuuff puro silencio...
<Mauricio12345> deviant que wine tienes?
<Mauricio12345> y que ubuntu?
<deviant> 1.2, y ya probe con el 1.3 y sigue igual...
<deviant> lucido
<Mauricio12345> mmmmm
<Mauricio12345> q raro
<Mauricio12345> a mi me funca perfecto
<Mauricio12345> dabor como puedo ver el tiempo que llevo en la sesion, desde  terminal
<Mauricio12345> ??
<deviant> tenia el kernel 2635, instale el 2637 y todo bien, pero cuando desinstale openoffice e instale libre office, (se que nada que ver con wine) desde ahi paso el asunto...
<Mauricio12345> mmm
<Mauricio12345> raro raro
<deviant> muy raro...
<cryss> Como puedo conectarme graficamente a ubuntu?
<Mauricio12345> deviant, prueba abriendo las apps de windows desde terminal para ver que pasa
<Mauricio12345> cryss con vnc
<deviant> deja veo eso... Mauricio12345
<cryss> y como ?
<cryss> osea dices con vnc pero ni idea de que es
<Mauricio12345> mmmm busca vnc en el centro de software
<Mauricio12345> o ejecuta vinagre en un terminal
<Mauricio12345> o mas facil aprieta ALT y F2 y escribe vinagre
<Mauricio12345> dabor necesito saber mi tiempo de sesion, cual es el comando?
<dabor> uptime
<deviant> xaxaxaxa, me abre el visor de escritorios remotos poniendole vinagre
<deviant> XD
<Mauricio12345> dabor gracias
<Mauricio12345> deviant XD era para cryss
<deviant> ahhhhh
<deviant> XD
<deviant> pense que lo dirias por algun conflicto con wine o vino
<deviant> tambien lo raro es que si reinicio y pongo el juego que no se escuchaba, se escucha, pero le cambio de alsa a pulse y puuuff
<cryss> Mauricio12345, debo poner en el visor protocolo vnc?
<Mauricio12345> cryss si el servidor es vnc, si
<cryss> si pongo ssh solo
<cryss> se conecta
<cryss> a shell
<cryss> nada mas
<Mauricio12345> si
<cryss> y nesesito ver el escritorio de ubuntu graficamente
<Mauricio12345> para eso esta vnc
<cryss> pero
<cryss> no me deja elegir
<cryss> un usuario
<cryss> se intneta conectar con mi usuario
<Mauricio12345> mmm
<Mauricio12345> espera
<charrua> cryss quiers conectar dos computadoras distintas?
<cryss> tengun na vps
<charrua> que sistemas tienen?
<cryss> y quiero desde mi pc conectar a al vps
<cryss> en esta tengo ubuntu 10.10
<deviant> Mauricio12345, tendra algo que ver que desinstale "mono"...??
<cryss> y en la otra maquina esta ubuntu  10.4
<cryss> no
<cryss> la acbaod e comprar
<cryss> en una compañia de hosting
<Mauricio12345> deviant para evitar reiniciar ubuntu pon en un terminal killall pulseaudio, killall alsa
<charrua> bien debes introducir la ip de la otra pc
<cryss> esta instala recien instalada
<Mauricio12345> deviant y vuelve a iniciarlos
<Mauricio12345> deviant instala tambien bum
<Mauricio12345> deviant sudo apt-get install bum
<charrua> no se que es vps
<cryss> es un computador
<Mauricio12345> deviant con eso controlas servicios de ubuntu
<cryss> que alquilas
<cryss> como hosting
<cryss> donde s eospedan aplicaciones
<cryss> web y etc
<Mauricio12345> deviant ahi puedes reiniciar el audio de forma grafica
<charrua> yo me he conectado por vnc poniendo la ip de la otra pc
<cryss> pues si
<cryss> yo la pongo
<cryss> pero no me deja elegir
<deviant> gracias Mauricio12345  deja pruebo
<cryss> un usuario
<cryss> en la otra pc solo existe un usuario
<cryss> y es root
<Mauricio12345> deviant denada :)
<charrua> luedo del numero de la ip debes poner:0
<Mauricio12345> deviant taqmbien prueba con un: alsa force-reload
<adriel> k tengo k hacer para k mi llabe publica este disponible
<charrua> luego debes  aceptar desde la otra pc el pedido de ver su escritorio remoto
<Mauricio12345> !detalles adriel
<kubot> adriel: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<adriel> no puedo hacer un update por k me dice un error y es k mi llabe publica no esta isponible
<tkw-one> cryss
<cryss> lo
<cryss> f
<cryss> lo que digo es que
<cryss> no me deja elegir un usuario para conectarme
<tkw-one> cryss: en el equipo que haga de servidor server ssh instale tambien un server vnc y lo configura... con eso tendra suficiente
<Mauricio12345> adriel revisa que los repos tengan sus llaves GPG
<adriel> como lo hago
<Mauricio12345> adriel espera te digo altiro
<charrua> adriel en origenes de software
<charrua> en sitema
<charrua> sistema
<charrua> ahh
<Mauricio12345> adriel http://www.vagos.es/showthread.php?t=953030
<Mauricio12345> adriel http://www.vagos.es/showthread.php?t=953030
<cryss> charrua, sigo sin poder conectarme
<cryss> alguna idea
<charrua> debes configurar las dos maquinas para que acepten ser vistas remotamente
<Mauricio12345> cryss es en red interna?? estas detras de un firewall ademas de iptables??
<cryss> umm
<cryss> te explico
<cryss> contrate un servicio de hosting
<cryss> en una empresa
<charrua> en preferencias  escritorio remoto
<cryss> y pues ellos me entregan uan direcion
<charrua> alli tildas la opcion de permitir ver mi escritorio en las dos maquinas
<cryss> ip y un acceso root
<cryss> y yo puedo entrar por shell
<Mauricio12345> ok
<Mauricio12345> y quieres entrar por vnc?
<cryss> osea ni se que es VNC
<cryss> solo quiero conectarme de forma grafica
<cryss> antes tenia contratado con otra compañia
<weeifuh> seguro que tu hosting lo soporta?
<Mauricio12345> VNC es para conectarse de forma grafica
<cryss> weeifuh, tengo toal acceso
<cryss> puedo cambiar  el sistema operativo
<cryss> y acccer lo que sea
<weeifuh> e instalar cualquier cosa también?
<cryss> si
<cryss> desde shell con sudo apt-get install por ejemplo
<weeifuh> :O
<cryss> en la empresa anterior
<cryss> tenian instalado un software
<cryss> yo me bajava un cliente en la pc
<cryss> y podria vizulizar el escritorio
<cryss> pero no recuerdo el nombre del software
<weeifuh> hamachi? teamviewer?
<weeifuh> logmein?
<charrua> con que cliente probaste ahora?
<cryss> no
<cryss> no era ninguno de los anteriores
<cryss> aunque yo eh utilizado
<cryss> el teamviwer
<cryss> pero su instalacion es grafica
<cryss> y tambien su configuracion
<cryss> entonces no se me ocurre ninguna forma de que pueda visualizar
<cryss> el escritorio por medio de team viwer
<cryss> entonces que puedo hacer weeifuh charrua
<cryss> ?
<charrua> puedes manejar las dos pc o solo una en este momento
<weeifuh> hay un metodo para exportar la sesión del servidor X al tuyo
<weeifuh> tendrías que configurar tu X11 para que aceptara conexiones remotas
<weeifuh> luego en la consola remota configurar la variable de entorno DISPLAY par que tenga la dirección IP de tu máquina
<weeifuh> y después puedes lanzar cualquier aplicación que abra ventanas desde la consola remota y se abrirán en tu escritorio
<weeifuh> loca
<weeifuh> l
<cryss> el pc del que escrivo
<cryss> es mi pc
<cryss> el otro es un pc tipo hosting
<weeifuh> lo otro sería que instalaras VNC en tu servidor remoto
<cryss> que esta ubicado en USA
<weeifuh> o alguna otra solución como FreeNX
<cryss> solo tengo acceso shell nada de grafico !
<cryss> ok cualqueira de las 2 me sirve
<weeifuh> pero tienes que instalar algo en el servidor
<weeifuh> vnc-server u similar
<cryss> ah
<cryss> ya lo recorde!!!
<cryss> http://www.nomachine.com/
<cryss> me lo recordaste pro el NX
<cryss> si eso lo utilize antes
<cryss> como lo pueod instalar y configurar en esa pc?
<weeifuh> ah
<weeifuh> contigo hablé el fin de semana entonces
<weeifuh> jaja
<cryss> no
<weeifuh> ah fue otro
<cryss> conmigo no hablaste
<gvaldenegro> mattux estas?
<weeifuh> pero parece que estabas tu
<cryss> como puedo instalar desde shell el nx?
<cryss> no
<weeifuh> bueno no importa
<gvaldenegro> como instalo desde la terminal MySQL ?
<weeifuh> la cosa es que hay un FreeNX
<weeifuh> para linux
<weeifuh> no sé si para ubuntu
<weeifuh> pero es más conocido el VNC
<weeifuh> no tan optimizado el protocolo pero más universal
<weeifuh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<adriel> mauricio gracias
<cryss> weeifuh, entonces si me enseñas a instalar el NX porfavor?
<weeifuh> no lo he instalado nunca
<weeifuh> pero en esa pagina de ubuntu está bien detallado
<weeifuh> hay que agregar un PPA
<Gusso> hola.....alguien sabe por q al insertar un cd live en mi portatil no arranca...y el mismo cd en otro pc si arranca??
<cotorro> cc
<Gusso>  hola.....alguien sabe por q al insertar un cd live en mi portatil no arranca...y el mismo cd en otro pc si arranca??
<Gusso> →→→→
<Cibort> Hola!!!!
<Cibort> Tengo un problema
<Cibort> Tengo el Cheese para ocupar la webcam
<Cibort> Pero cada vez que lo inicio, se carga
<Cibort> Y luego se cierra
<cryss> por que al hacer sudo aptitude update
<cryss> me sale error?
<cryss> ?????
<xangua> porque aptitude no viene instalado cryss
<cryss> umm
<cryss> como lo instalo?
<xangua> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<cryss> me da error
<cryss> xangua, http://pastebin.com/BCBDzjzL
<xangua> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<jimlestat> kiero instalar ubuntu en un disco duro tipo usb quien me da pistas donde leer pork he buscado y nada
<xangua> en una memoria usb¿ con unetbootin, un disco duro conectado via usb pues normal
<cryss> xangua, no entiendo
<jimlestat> para mi no es muy noermal pork nunca lo he hecho
<xangua> sudo apt-get -f install
<cryss> lsito xangua
<cryss> ya eso me instalo el Webmin
<cryss> xangua, http://173.212.232.138:10000/
<cryss> me tira eso
<cryss> como puedo modificar preferencias de webmin?
<Mauricio12345> hola
<Mauricio12345> m4v estas?
<cryss> ??
<Mauricio12345> ???
<mauricio_> hola
<mauricio_> como reporto un error en launchpad, es problema de suspencion e hibernacion en ubuntu 10.10
<mauricio_> ?????
<mauricio_> holaaaa
<mauricio_> esta mas muerto que el canal de gentoo
<DrKenobi> estarde.com
<mauricio_> XD
<mutu> hola
<mutu> estoy buscado configurar un servidor dns
<mutu> con bind9
<mutu> para que pueda navegar desde la wii sin usar opera
<mutu> he visto tutoriales en donde se enseña a hacerlo desde windows pero pienso que debería ser posteado también con linux en ubuntu por ejem
<mutu> ChanServ
<mutu> alguien?
<zer0x> me ayudan a hacer correr un juego en playonlinux
<Gusso>  hola.....alguien sabe por q al insertar un cd live en mi portatil no arranca...y el mismo cd en otro pc si arranca??
<zer0x> gusso
<zer0x> lo que sucede es tienes que configurar en la bios
<zer0x> que lea la lectora del cd antes que el disco duro
<Gusso> bno quiza no me hice entender
<zer0x> por que tienes que configurar tu laptop para que boote el cd antes que el disco duro
<Gusso> eso ya lo hice...lo q pasa es q me parece extraño q ...aparexca el simbolo de accebilidad
<Gusso> el muñequito q tiene como las manos abiertas o algo asi...
<Gusso> osea arranca desde el cd...pero de ahi pasa...y luego el cd deja de girar y se queda en pantalla negra
<zer0x> revisa tu lectora
<zer0x> puede estar defectuosa
<Gusso> crei q estaba mal quemada o grabado...pero si funka desde otra pc
<Gusso> ya arranque otra version de ubuntu desde el mio
<Gusso> y esa si funca..
<zer0x> aun asi
<Gusso> no se por q el mismo cd si funka en otra y en la mia no
<zer0x> avecez depende el cd
<zer0x> avecez la pc
<zer0x> osea la lector
<Gusso> pero si e cd funka en otra y en mi mia no....
<Gusso> y el lector mio funka con otro cdlive de 10.04
<Gusso> q podria ser??
<zer0x> puede tener una mejor lectora que el tuyo
<zer0x> no le doy otra explicacion
<zer0x> grabalo en otro tipo de cd
<zer0x> o revisa la velocidad de grabado
<zer0x> si la grabas muy veloz solo una lectora veloz lo leera
<Gusso> mmm podria ser por ese lado..
<Gusso> lo grabare de nuevo...
<Gusso> muchas gracias.... zer0x
<Gusso> saludos..
<zer0x> de nada man
<mutu> alguien me puede ayudar con un dns?
<mutu> DNS
<zer0x> mutu que te sucede , cuentame
<mutu> pues mira
<mutu> necesito instalar un servidor dns con ubuntu
<mutu> para navegar con la wii sin usar opera
<zer0x> Usaste algun buscador
<zer0x> e visto muchos post explicando eso men
<zer0x> que te enseñaran mejor de lo que te puedo explicar en letras
<omarmt22> si sabes lo que pregunta zerox?
<mutu> si a he buscado
<mutu> hay post para hacerlo en win
<mutu> y hay post linux para redes locales
<omarmt22> a ver voy a hechar un ojo en la web
<zer0x> amigo , en este momento es lo mejor que te puedo recomendar
<zer0x> hasta luego a todos
<omarmt22> mutu
<mutu> si
<omarmt22> hermano acabo de ver un post muy bueno de sliceoflinux punto com
<omarmt22> eso debe ser lo que buscas .. aunque se ve un poco tedioso
<mutu> pues mira
<omarmt22> si
<mutu> hay tutos sobre como hacerlo en windows, para conectarse con la wii a internet
<mutu> solo con la wii sin navegador
<mutu> pero no los hay para hacerlo en ubuntu
<omarmt22> mm
<mutu> entonces
<mutu> la idea que tengo es primero montar un dns server
<omarmt22> si
<mutu> y luego hacer lo que vi en los otros tutoriales, los de windows, que es la parte de modificar unas cosas en la wii
<mutu> los tutos que he visto estan super enfocados en redes inernas con varios usuarios y alguna actividad comercial
<omarmt22> okay... pues si tienes mas dudas te recomiendo seguir preguntando  a alguien que ya lo haya hecho amigo
<omarmt22> si
<omarmt22> hasta luego suerte mutu
<raffles> hola a todos, les cuento que tras buscar y buscar acerca del por que cada vez que terminaba de instalar xubuntu lubuntu y puppy linux me aparecia un error de kernel panic, no encontre nada y despues de buscar en este canal me dijeron que lo mas probable era que el HDD estuviera fallando y que lo cambiara pues bueno, volví a instalar una vez lubuntu y como era de esperarse me volvio a salir el mensaje de kernel panic, pero despues se me ocurrio pasar e
<raffles> escribo desde lubuntu en el disco que supuestamente esta dañado o ya no se que decir
<raffles> alguien tiene alguna idea lo que sea
<raffles> bueno lo voy a volver a pasar a la otra maquina a ver que pasa
<raffles> garcias
<raffles> gracias
<omarmt22> amigos alguien me podria ayudar con un problema que surgio con mi compiz fusion?
<fosco_> buenas
<Joan> ¿Que va más ligero Xfce o Lxde?
<Tarrasquero> Joan: los dos van bien pero me gusta mas xfce
<Joan> A mi también
<Joan> Pero tengo entendido que Xfce gasta casi casi igual que Gnome en cambio Xfce gasta muy poca ram y batería
<Tarrasquero> no se, no uso netbook
<Joan> Ahora estoy con Ubuntu 10.10 (con Gnome, default)
<Joan> Estoy instalando desde la PPA Xfce 4.8
<Tarrasquero> de todos modos puedes quitar cosas innecesarias o que tu aprecies que te cargan el sistema
<Joan> Si me gusta, ¿Podré eliminar todo rastro de gnome?
<Tarrasquero> pues creo que si
<Tarrasquero> pero recuerda que la configuracion que tubieras en gnome desaparece en xfce
<Tarrasquero> si la instalacion es reciente no perderas mucho
<Tarrasquero> programas como nautilus desaparecen con gnome
<Tarrasquero> mientras tengas ambos instalados todo seguirá igual pero despues de desinstalado no
<Joan> Eso me da igual
<Joan> No tengo más que default casi
<fosco_> Joan, lxde es un escritorio basado en el gestor de ventanas openbox
<fosco_> más ligero que xfce4
<Joan> Pero es muy feo
<fosco_> lo mejor q puedes hacer es probar los dos un tiempo y te quedas con el que te dé un mejor resultado
<Joan> Con cariño
<Joan> fosco_: Gracias, lo haré!
<Joan> Es el pequeño problema de Linux
<Joan> Si Linux fuera bonito....
<Joan> Hay cosas que están muy bien, pero no termina de estar acabado...
<fosco_> linux puede ser todo lo bonito que tú quieras
<fosco_> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fosco_/5276337663/lightbox/ <- este es mi escritorio, puede gustarte o no, pero es EXACTAMENTE lo que yo quiero que sea
<fosco_> a diferencia de otros sistemas operativos, que quizá parezcan más bonitos pero no son tan personalizables
<dzup1> nomas le falta el logo del 7
<fosco_> que 7?
<dzup1> w7
<fosco_> se parece a eso?
<fosco_> creo q nunca he usado un win7
<dzup1> el wallpaper
<dzup1> las nubecitas azulitas
<fosco_> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fosco_/4986881167/lightbox/ <- este es mi portatil, ahora q me fijo tambien tiene nuves ;)
<dzup1> orale
<alumno28> ola peñaa
<dzup1> oyes no sabras donde me bajo los debs de intrepid? necesito instalar php5-curl para probar este magento que baje
<dzup1> fosco_: ?
<alumno28> noo
<alumno28> para k sirve eso?¿
<alumno28> en internet no esta?
<fosco_> dzup1, packages.ubuntu.com
<dzup1> magento es como un portal de ventas en php, lo que pasa que tengo que hacer unos plugins  para esa cosa y ocupo instalarlo aqui (que es intrepid) para analizarllo y ver como funciona su frame
<fosco_> parece q intrepid ya no tiene soporte
<fosco_> no creo q puedas encontrar esos paquetes
<fosco_> a menos q sea en algun mirror que no se haya actualizado
<dzup1> los he estadoo buscando y no los encontre heh
<dzup1> ya llevo como 1 hr buscandolos
<dzup1> hmm tendre que actualizar esta laptop a algo mas nuevo :s
<dzup1> que flojera sacar respaldo heh
<fosco_> !oldreleases
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'oldreleases'.
<fosco_> vaya
<Tarrasquero> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/amd64/php5-curl
<Tarrasquero> ese es para 64 bits
<dzup1> si, s mira bin
<fosco_> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ <- aqui tienes los repos para versiones sin soporte
<dzup1> deja veo, grax  fosco
<Tarrasquero> o mato al hanster?
<Tarrasquero> X
<alumno28> matalo
<alumno28> jaj
<dzup1> ahi esa instalado, ahora a terminar magento
<dzup1> fosco_: haz  programado modules para esa cosa?
<fosco_> no
<dzup1> aver como estara heh
 * alexneb saluda 0/
<Joan> Es posible cambiar los iconos del menú de la izquierda de Nautilus y en Sitios?
<fringe1> hola, como puedo hacer un chequeo del disco duro ?
<roberto__> en utilidades de disco puedes ver informacion del estado del disco
<erUSUL> fringe1: con gparted por ejemplo
<fringe1> roberto__>>>  me indica que el sistema de archivos no esta limpio y el disco hace un ruido raro
<roberto__> te puso que tiene sectores erroneos?
<fringe1> roberto__>>>  segun smart el disco esta sano
<roberto__> viste que tiene la posibilidad de ejecutar autocomprobacion
<fringe1> roberto__>>>  al comprobar el sistema de archivos me dice que no esta limpio, aparte de un que hace un ruido extraño
<roberto__> sobre que hacer sin que te borre nada no se
<roberto__> pero no se puede comprobar sin desmontarlo
<erUSUL> roberto__: no no puedes. tienes que hacerlo desde un livecd
<roberto__> claro
<erUSUL> roberto__: si es la particion raiz
<roberto__> tu estas con un live cd?
<fringe1> roberto__>>>  el disco lo puedo desmontar sin problemas, es un disco secundario el sistema lo tengo en otro disco
<roberto__> ahh ok
<roberto__> y no puedes sacar los datoy y formatear?
<fringe1> roberto__>>>  no tengo espacio suficiente
<roberto__> no tengo idea que podrias hacer
<fringe1> bueno le hechare un vistazo mas tarde que ahora me tengo que ir, gracias por la ayuda
<roberto__> por que con gparted tambien te borraria los datos
<roberto__> de nada
<roberto__> mas tarde aparecen los que saben jejej
<fringe1> hola, tener sectores erroneos en el disco duro, indica que el disco esta llegando a su fin, o se puede seguir usando sin problemas?
<m4v> fringe1: llegando a su fin
<fringe1> m4v pues vaya castaña de discos que no tienen mas de 3 años
<m4v> defecto de fabrica, no es tan raro. WD tiene una garantía de 3 años
<chasis> hola
<enter7660_> muy buenos dias
<enter7660_> me odrian colavborar
<enter7660_> con el amsn
<chasis> sabeis si existe algun buen programa en linux?
<chasis> para camaras cctv?
<enter7660_> decasualidad tendrian el link del amsn
<chasis> n la pagina oficial está no?
<fosco_> http://www.amsn-project.net/
<fosco_> usalo si quieres documentacion o skins, para el programa en si usa el centro de software
<mutu> sería sensacional poder conectar las wii en una red tipo hamachi
<mutu> a traves de un dns o algo
<mutu> alguna idea?
<mutu> leí en un post (varios posts) que hicieron que la wii de conecte a internet, sin opera, la misma wii conectadaa internet en el canal tienda
<mutu> leí que para eso se necesitaba una máquina configurada como DNS de modo que enrutara la wii hacia la internet
<mutu> pero esto se hace en sistemas windows
<mutu> estaba pensando en que sería muy cool que se posteara ese procedimiento en sistemas linux como ubuntu
<mutu> y luego se me ocurrió conectar las wii a través de un servidor tipo hamachi para disfrutar del modo cooperativo online sin contar con las corpooraciones
<iqpi> estoy hasta las pelotas del puto windows y sus mierdas grrr
<m4v> !lengua iqpi
<kubot> iqpi: Por favor cuida tu vocabulario para mantener este canal amigable :)
<iqpi> !perdon
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'perdon'.
<iqpi> pues si que eres ecuánime kubot
<enter7660> cuando intento configurar el amsn me sale
<enter7660> la sigiente
<enter7660> configure: error: Your current Tcl/Tk installation has a version number of 8.4. The minimal version required for aMSN to run is Tcl/Tk 8.5
<erUSUL> enter7660: necesitas instalar la version 8.5  de tcl
<enter7660> me puedes colaborar
<enter7660> no tengo i idea
<enter7660> ya la estoy descargando
<Mauricio12345> ho9la
<enter7660> eya la descarge como la instalo
<erUSUL> enter7660: sudo apt-get install tcl8.5
<Mauricio12345> quien ocupa menos recursos en ubuntu KDE o GNOME??
<erUSUL> enter7660: sudo apt-get install tcl8.5 tk8.5
<enter7660> gracias
<enter7660> pero me sale lo mismo
<erUSUL> enter7660: es que tienes que decir al sistema que use 8.5 por defecto
<enter7660> como
<erUSUL> enter7660: estoy mirando como se hacia no recuerdo ahora mismo
<enter7660> ok
<erUSUL> enter7660: sudo update-alternatives --config tclsh
<enter7660> me sale igual
<erUSUL> enter7660: escogiste 8.5 ?
<enter7660> 0
<enter7660> y luego 1
<erUSUL> como 0 y luego 1 ?
<erUSUL> en mi lucid 8.5 es la opcion 2
<alexneb> alguien controla de mysql?
<enter7660> ok
<enter7660> tienes de pronto el link de amsn
<enter7660> por que le e intentado de todas formas y no me da
<enter7660> para la ultima version
<enter7660> de ubuntu
<enter7660> no me da por ningun lado
<enter7660> en centro de software sale un error al instalar
<fosco_> http://www.amsn-project.net/
<fosco_> tarde
<enter7660> nada que me da el amsn
<enter7660> quien me puede colaborar
<fosco_> cual es el problema
<kurama10> enter7660: que problema tienes
<enter7660> nada que me da el amsn
<enter7660> me sale problemas desde centro de sofwate ubuntu me sale error
<enter7660> y cuando lo instalo por paquete
<kurama10> pero que error te sale
<kurama10> ?
<enter7660> las dependencias del paque
<enter7660> te
<enter7660> no se pueden resolver
<fosco_> enter7660, abre un terminal y ejecuta sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fosco_> si aparece algun error pegalo todo en pastebin.com
<kurama10> fosco_: me ganaste
<kurama10> jejeje
<enter7660> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo '/var/lib/apt/lists/lock' - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<enter7660> E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de listas
<VADER> hola señoress
<fosco_> enter7660, cierra el resto de gestores de paquetes y ponlo exactamente como yo lo puse
<fosco_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kurama10> enter7660: dale con sudo
<enter7660> esta instalado
<enter7660> gracias
<enter7660> vamos aver que da
<fosco_> lo que te he dicho no es para instalar amsn, es para comprobar que el sistema de paquetes está bien
<fosco_> deja que acabe y si da error avisame
<enter7660> ok
<fosco_> enter7660, las preguntas mejor por el canal
<fosco_> asi aprendemos todos
<enter7660> ok
<enter7660> te ago ua consulta
<enter7660> o se si sea real
<enter7660> pero creo que todos mis problemas radican en que no tengo particioes
<enter7660> solo la /
<kurama10> enter7660: nop
<enter7660> haaaa
<enter7660> ok
<kurama10> no creo, cuanto tienes de disco
<kurama10> ?
<enter7660> 120
<kurama10> si tubieras ese problema te dice que no hay espacio suficiente el mismo ubuntu
<enter7660> ose no es necesario hacer las otras
<enter7660> no
<enter7660> me corre normalñ
<fosco_> no es obligatorio hacer más particiones
<enter7660> ok
<fosco_> el sistema funciona bien con una
<enter7660> gracias
<enter7660> ok
<kurama10> es recomendable crear las particiones pero si lo tienes asi no hay bronca
<enter7660> ok
<enter7660> pensé que la necesitaba para guardar los archivos
<enter7660> ose que puedo guardar todo en esa sola
<enter7660> ok
<enter7660> termino
<enter7660> bien
<enter7660> que mas ago
<fosco_> enter7660, ok, ahora pon sudo apt-get install amsn
<fosco_> si da error pegalo todo en pastebin.com
<enter7660>  sudo apt-get install amsn
<enter7660> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<enter7660>   amsn: Depende: amsn-data (= 0.98.3-0ubuntu1) pero 0.98.4-0ubuntu1~maverick1 va a ser instalado
<enter7660> E: Paquetes rotos
<enter7660> me salio error
<kurama10> enter7660: dale sudo apt-get clean
<kurama10> y vuelve a ejecutar lo que te dijo fosco_
<Tarrasquero> kurama10: eso no es para borrar la cache?
<kurama10> Tarrasquero: si, eso puede ayudar a que el cache sea nuevo
<Tarrasquero> hmmmm
<Tarrasquero> en mi opinión, no sirve
<kurama10> y si hay ese error lo corrija a mi me paso ya con mplayer
<Tarrasquero> pero es solo mo opinion
<kurama10> que lo pruebe no esta de mas
<kurama10> aparte si los paquetes estan rotos o las depenciasn lo haces desde 0
<kurama10> no esta de mas probarlo
<Tarrasquero> a ver que tal...
<enter7660> me sale igual
<enter7660> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<enter7660>   amsn: Depende: amsn-data (= 0.98.3-0ubuntu1) pero 0.98.4-0ubuntu1~maverick1 va a ser instalado
<enter7660> E: Paquetes rotos
<Tarrasquero> por lo general si quieres mantener un paquete sin actualizar por que te gusta la version deves marcarla como hold
<Tarrasquero> ahora te actualiza las dependencias pero el programa sigue siendo el mismo
<xangua> enter7660: intenta con el ppa de amsn
<Tarrasquero> así no las admite
<abdabanesha> buenas a todos
<enter7660> como
<enter7660> intenta con el ppa de amsn como
<enter7660> otra version
<enter7660> intenta con el ppa de amsn como
<xangua> aaah buscas el ppa y lo agregas: sudo add-apt repository "nombre del ppa"
<ilusion> hola, tengo un problemon con los discos duros, me puede ayudar alguien?
<Ka0os> si no eres especifico con el problema dificilmente se le podra ayudar ilusion
<ilusion> Ka0os>>> los 2 discos son inaccesibles por el sistema, uno de ellos ni es detectado por la bios
<Ka0os> no lo ves en el escritorio o no los puedes leer?
<Ka0os> que Distribución tiene
<enter7660> ya lo resolvi mote mejor el emesene
<ilusion> Ka0os>>>  el sistema no carga da error de entrada salida y se queda ahi, tengo instalado ubuntu 10.10 y trisquel con ninguno de los 2 es posible acceder
<Ka0os> osea que no inicia el sistema?
<Ka0os> ya probo reinstalar o repararlo
<Ka0os> que procesador tienes? soporta esa distro tu hardware?
<Tarrasquero> ilusion: tocaste las conexiones de los discos duros
<Tarrasquero> ¿?
<ilusion> Tarrasquero>>>  no
<Ka0os> hiciste la instalación ? y la termino
<Tarrasquero> estas en otra pc verdad?
<mutu> alguien sabe sobre DNS?
<Ka0os> pero al final no inicio?
<Tarrasquero> mutu: algo se...
<Tarrasquero> no mucho pero a ver...
<mutu> mira
<mutu> es que lei en un post
<Ka0os> mira ilusion  lee el error que te da la pc
<mutu> que se puede navegar desde la wii
<Ka0os> si no eres mas especifico dificil ayudar
<mutu> sin usar opera, que es el navegador que usa hoy la wii
<Tarrasquero> mutu: yo la uso para nevegar
<mutu> en opera?
<Tarrasquero> otro navegador?
<ilusion> Tarrasquero>>>  uno de los disco comenzo a fallar, viendo que no se podia acceder a el, apague el sistema saque el disco duro y reincie, cuando salio el escritorio del sistema todo comenzo a dar volverse lento reinicie y ya no volvio a arrancar
<Tarrasquero> si yo con opera
<mutu> yo tambien
<mutu> pero
<mutu> descubri que se puede navergar por el canal tienda
<mutu> sin opera
<Tarrasquero> hann pues no se
<mutu> con un pc que le sirve como dns
<mutu> te muestro el video?
<Ka0os> ilusion:  no debes tocar el hardware si no tienes experiencia
<fosco_> ilusion, el disco que no lo detecta la bios ya lo puedes dar por perdido
<Tarrasquero> dale mutu
<ilusion> fosco_>>>  no detecta ninguno de los 2, 2 discos duros muertos en el mismo dia :(
<Tarrasquero> los hdd por desgracia a veces mueren
<Ka0os> fosco no deberias dar opiniones tan a la ligera
<Cibort> Hola!!!!
<Cibort> Tengo un problema
<Ka0os> TeskDisk   repara HDD
<erUSUL> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Cibort> El problema de
<mutu> Tarrasquero, http://www.ocguate.com/vBulletin/showthread.php?7397-Navegando-con-el-Wii-sin-Opera-que-tal!!!
<Cibort> Digo, que tengo es que
<Tarrasquero> kubot: sin la bios de tu parte creo que no
<kubot> Tarrasquero: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Ka0os> bajate la distribucion Kanoppix ella trae Tesk Disk
<Tarrasquero> coño a ti no te ablo kubot
<Cibort> Cuando abro el Cheese, el programa para la webcam, se abre se carga y se cierra solo
<Ka0os> entras en modo live cd
<Tarrasquero> X¨D
<Ka0os> busca el manual de TestDisk paso a paso
<fosco_> Ka0os, no es una opinion a la ligera, testdisk no va a recuperar un diasco que la bios no detecta
<fosco_> disco*
<Tarrasquero> Ka0os:  es imposible
<Ka0os> y como sabes que no lo hace simplemente podrian estar mal conectados
<Mauricio12345> hola
<Ka0os> o no los ha salvado en la bios
<Cibort> No sera que tiene dañada la rom :þ
<Tarrasquero> a menos que lo repares fisicamente con una herramienta para ello
<Cibort> Por siacaso :þ
<Mauricio12345> como puedo aislar sectores malos en un disco duro??
<mutu> tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> estoy viendo...
<Cibort> Cuando abro el Cheese, el programa para la webcam, se abre se carga y se cierra solo. alguien sabe como solucionarlo?
<Cibort> Antes me funcionaba super bien
<Cibort> De un dia para otro no funciono mas
<Ka0os> Dos discos duros dañados al mismo tiempo es muy poco probable
<ilusion> osea que disco que no detecta la bios esta muerto? bueno y porque se han muerto 2 discos el mismo dia?
<Ka0os> Mauricio12345:  prueba Test Disk o el Ultimatebootcd
<Cibort> Yo creo que es problema de la ROM
<Ka0os> ilusion:  mmmm no pareces leer lo que se te dice una pena, si no tienes conocimientos técnicos lleva ese pc a un tecnico
<Tarrasquero> mutu: asi no lo hize nunca
<Cibort> <ilusion> osea que disco que no detecta la bios esta muerto? bueno y porque se han muerto 2 discos el mismo dia? <---------- Solo no lo detecta
<Cibort> Muerto es otra cosa
<Mauricio12345> Ka0os tengo el testdisk, es para recuperar un hd externo, pero no se q hay q hacer (no tengo el hd aca(
<Mauricio12345> (
<Cibort> Hay un problema con la BIOS, la ROM o tal vez se solto
<Cibort> Y hay que apretarlo
<mutu> el caso es que el procedimiento descrito cuenta con una maquina como server DNS, y mi pregunta es, porqué esa maquina no está corriendo bind9?
<Cibort> Puede ser un problema fisico
<mutu> como lo hiciste vos
<mutu> en ubuntu?
<Cibort> Como de origen de softwaree
<Tarrasquero> ilusion: prueba reiniciando la bios a ver pero...
<mutu> en linux?
<Cibort> Me inclino mas por lo fisico
<Tarrasquero> yo con el opera que trae solo
<Ka0os> Mauricio12345:  ese sirve para multiples tareas TeskDisk viene en varias distros en modo live cd
<mutu> yo simplemente instalé el canal opera
<mutu> pero mira
<ilusion> Tarrasquero>>>  como la reinicio?
<Tarrasquero> quita la pila unos 15 s
<mutu> me pareció interesante que la wii se conectara sola
<mutu> a la red
<Mauricio12345> Ka0os perfecto pero donde encuentro la opcion en el testdisk para aislar esos sectores?
<ilusion> Tarrasquero>>>  voy a probar
<Ka0os> el tesk disk te repara el hdd nativo, recupera discos, recupera particiones enteras , recupera el grub
<mutu> se me ocurre que podría conectarse con otra o varias wii
<Tarrasquero> si asi no rula mira y apunta el modelo de la
<Ka0os> bajate un manual y lee un poco a ver si te sirve
<Tarrasquero> placa base y puenteala
<Tarrasquero> digo para reiniciarla
<Tarrasquero> aunque si no lo hiciste nunca...prueba solo con lo de la pila
<Tarrasquero> si tienes mucha suerte los detectará de nuevo
<Mauricio12345> Ka0os ok gracias
<Ka0os> bajate el ultimatebootcd Mauricio12345
<Tarrasquero> sabes algo del modo master sclave y select?
<Mauricio12345> Ka0os es de recuperacion??
<Ka0os> es para multiples tareas parecido al teskdisk pero con otras herramientas
<Ka0os> deja te paso un link
<Ka0os> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<Mauricio12345> Ka0os muchas gracias :D
<Ka0os> http://www.visualbeta.es/2340/windows/ultimate-boot-cd-repara-y-diagnostica-problemas-en-tu-pc/
<Ka0os> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Paso_A_Paso
<ilusion> Tarrasquero>>>  te refieres a cambiar los pines de la parte trasera del disco duro?
<Tarrasquero> si seria eso basicamente, pero dudo que sirva mas que para enredar aun mas la cosa
<Tarrasquero> centrate con la bios pero no le agas algo dudando de lo que haces
<Tarrasquero> reasegurate de lo que haces
<Tarrasquero> si no...olvidate
<carlitos__> hola  amigos  como   estan
<carlitos__> deseo poner
<mutu> yo tube un problema de esos de booteo
<carlitos__> miu home  en un  disco de  1  tera  es  posible ?
<carlitos__> mi home
<mutu> tuve
<Tarrasquero> carlitos__: que sistema de ficheros?
<Tarrasquero> !google ext3 wikipedia
<kubot> ext3 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3>; Archivo:Tabla ext3 ext4.png - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Tabla_ext3_ext4.png>; ext4 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4>; sobre ext4 - Foros Softonic: <http://foros.softonic.com/configuracion/ext4-98058>; Instalar Pclinuxos en ext4 (2 more messages)
<carlitos__> Tarrasquero:  4ext
<carlitos__> ambos  son iguales
<Tarrasquero> asta un Eib
<Tarrasquero> nu
<Tarrasquero> no son =
<Tarrasquero> ext3 solo 32 Tib
<carlitos__> tewngo   dos discos duros  uno  de  150 y uno  de 1 tera
<Tarrasquero> X¨D 2solo2
<Mauricio12345> Ka0os no es mejor parted magic?
<carlitos__> quiero pasar  el home  al  disco  de  1  tera  sera  posible  caballeros ?
<Tarrasquero> si los aguanta bien
<Tarrasquero> pues digo que si
<Ka0os> bueno prueba de todo y ubicate el el software que mejor manejes es cosa de gustos y las herramientas dependen del problema aresolver
<Tarrasquero> te digo que asta 32Tib
<carlitos__> cual   seria  el procedimientos  caballeros  de esta  operacion  quirurgica ?
<Ka0os> lee antes de usar las herramientas
<Ka0os> me dijo reparar hdds no particionarlos
<Mauricio12345> Ka0os probare todos, testdisk, ubcd, PM
<Tarrasquero> carlitos__: mejor busca un tuto que te infunda confianza, ya qy¡ue seria muy extenso
<carlitos__> uhmmm
<carlitos__> Tarrasquero: como que  mucho  ayuda no
<Tarrasquero> carlitos__: sera con el sistema en marcha?
<Tarrasquero> o reinstalando?
<Tarrasquero> carlitos__: hay mucha documentacion en internet al respecto
<carlitos__> ok ok
<fosco_> !separatehome | carlitos__
<kubot> carlitos__: Tu directorio home ( casa ) es donde todos tus archivos personales se guardan. Si quieres mover to directorio home a su propia partición; consulta ( en inglés ) http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<carlitos__> ahi le  meto mano
<Mauricio12345> carlitos__ si no te da JAPA reinstalar ubuntu (es la unica forma que se de hacerlo) puedes respaldar tus datos y reinstalar ubuntu solo que en el menu de particionado seleccionas el disco de 1tb como home
<carlitos__> claro suena  tentador
<Tarrasquero> depende como uses la mano... :P
<mutu> entonces
<mutu> alguien se anima
<mutu> DNS
<mutu> ??
<Mauricio12345> Tarrasquero XDDDDD
<ilusion> Tarrasquero>>>  he iniciado el pc despues de quitarle la pila, y ya me lo detecta la bios, incluso he entrado en ubuntu, parece ser que era problema de la controladora, voy a conectar el otro disco duro, parece ser que se va solucionando todo. gracias por tus consejos
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> me alegro
<Tarrasquero> ya te adelanto que si te dio problemas es posible que lo pierdas en poco
<Tarrasquero> asi que haz backup
<ilusion> no estaban muerto los discos, aunque si que tienen algunos problemas, intentare recuperar lo que pueda en un sitio seguro por si acaso
<mutu> como se solucionó?
<mutu> reiniciando el reloj?
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<Mauricio12345> hola :D
<mutu> DNS
<mutu> alguien me pede ayudar con DNS
<mutu> alguien sabe de un sala en la que me puedan ayudar con DNS
<xangua> !google dns
<kubot> Domain Name System - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System>; DNS, analizador y listado de servidores de Telefónica, Orange, Ono ...: <http://bandaancha.eu/analizador-dns>; 5 servidores DNS públicos y gratuitos en Bitelia (Internet): <http://bitelia.com/2010/06/5-servidores-dns-publicos-y-gratuitos>; DNS de las Operadoras :: ADSL Ayuda: (1 more message)
<mutu> no es ese dns
<mutu> configurar un servidor dns en mi maquina ubuntu
<mutu> para que la wii se conecte a través de él
<mutu> estoy en colombi
<mutu> a
<mutu> no me sirven los listados de telefónica
<Varc> mutu: Trata de escribir en una linea. En #Ubuntu-es Se tratan problemas relacionados con Ubuntu y si nadie responde es que no saben de ello.
<xangua> !google ubuntu server dns
<kubot> Instalar y configurar un servidor DNS con Ubuntu Server paso a ...: <http://sliceoflinux.com/2010/04/21/instalar-y-configurar-un-servidor-dns-con-ubuntu-server-paso-a-paso/>; Servidor DNS - doc.ubuntu-es: <http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Servidor_DNS>; servidor para DNS dinamico y webmail | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/140680>; Configuración servidor DNS (bind9) en Ubuntu | GPL (2 more messages)
<Varc> Como funciona esa opcion de !google?
<Varc> !google Ubuntu
<kubot> Ubuntu - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu>; Ubuntu-es | Portal hispano de Ubuntu: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/>; Ubuntu - doc.ubuntu-es: <http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Sobre_Ubuntu>; Portada - Guía Ubuntu: <http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/>; Descargar ubuntu (Linux): <http://www.softonic.com/s/ubuntu:linux>; Ubuntu México | Comunidad Local de México: (1 more message)
<Varc> No la conocia :D
<mutu> pues mira, el asunto es que existe un procedimiento para conectar la wii a internet a través de un pc configurado como dns server, sin usar opera, conectar la wii directamente a la web
<mutu> pero ese procedimiento este descrito para windwos con un programa que se llama simple DNS
<mutu> la pregunta es sobre ubuntu, sobre un servidor DNS con bind9 para ell mismo procedimiento
<Varc> mutu: Hermano no quiero sonar descortés ni nada por le estilo pero si nadie te responde no sigas preguntando esperaa que te respondan y mientras busca en Google
<mutu> ok
<granjero> date
<larvitar> m m,n
<jotas> !help larvitar
<kubot> larvitar: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<jotas> :D
<Nicko_94> alguien sabe como grabar en modo raw dao en linux?
<larvitar> yo no jeje
<Nicko_94> en windows usaba alcohol 120, o el modo 2 del nero, pero en linux siempre graba en modo sao o tao, salvo el k3b, pero no soporta imagenes ccd
<Varc> Nicko_94 El Deamond Tool's no quema verdad?
<Ka0os> mutu  nunca entendi a ciencia cierta que quieres
<mutu> es que nadie se ha interesado me parece
<mutu> lo que quiero es conectar la wii a internet
<mutu> sin opera
<Ka0os> pero la wii trae su sistema de navegacion y no es opera
<mutu> segun un procedimiento que lei que se hace con windows
<mutu> ah no?
<Ka0os> no la wii tiene un sistema operativo
<mutu> pues yo tengo una wii y navega con opera
<Ka0os> hecho para ella
<Ka0os> navega con mozilla
<Ka0os> y con otro
<mutu> no lo sabía
<Ka0os> que no recuerdo bien como se llama
<Ka0os> pero por eso no entiendo que deseas hacer
<mutu> sólo sabía que el canal internet funciona con opera
<Ka0os> la wii se conecta por medio de wifi
<mutu> si
<Ka0os> o con un cable directamente con cable
<Ka0os> por medio de adaptador
<mutu> pero hasta hace poco menos de un año la wii navega en la web, con opera gratis, que se descarga del canal tienda
<Ka0os> y tu navegas con la wii de dos maneras
<Ka0os> atravez de lso canales predeterminados
<mutu> en mi caso la consola se conecta a l wifi
<Ka0os> o con el navegador que trae por defecto
<mutu> xacto
<mutu> entonces
<Ka0os> trae mozilla el mio
<Varc> Señores, #Wii
<Varc> Entre ahi este canal es para Ubuntu
<Ka0os> y trae otro que no se cual es
<Ka0os> salu2 __zhen__
<mutu> encontré un tuto que muestra como la wii navegar en la internet, la consola solo, en el canal tienda
<mutu> hace rato puse el link del navegador
<Ka0os> no no con la wii puedes ver todo
<Ka0os> como lo haces el pc
<Ka0os> yo veo tv online desde la wii
<__zhen__> Buenas.
<Ka0os> youtube
<__zhen__> Ka0os>  Saludos.
<mutu> no, no todo
<Ka0os> todo como si fuera un pc
<Varc> Saludos
<__zhen__> Varc>  Saludos.
<Ka0os> dime que no te deja ahacer
<Varc> Insisto, este es un canal para Ubuntu no para Wii
<mutu> por ejem, te cuento, el pc se puede conectar a hamachi para jugar age of empires con un colega
<Ka0os> jajajaja
<mutu> pc-hamach-pc
<Ka0os> nahhh la wii es una consola con sus juegos
<Ka0os> no la modifiques
<Ka0os> dejala quieta
<mutu> cero servidores oficiales
<Ka0os> ya si quieres ir mas lejos usa una distro para navegar en ella
<Ka0os> puedes ahcerlo a modo live cd
<Varc> __zhen__: Disculpa la intromisión pero los usuarios con el "__ __" Como tu son moderadores o simples usuarios?
<Ka0os> busca en juegos consolas y wii
<mutu> no se trata de aconsejarme o de los sistemas que se le pueden instalar
<mutu> ya instale el white lenny
<mutu> y cosas asi
<Ka0os> jajaja
<__zhen__> Varc> Solo son adornos.
<Ka0os> en la wii lo instalaste?
<mutu> ahora quiero que se conecte con otra wii directamente, a través de un servidor DNS que funcione con bind9
<mutu> si lo instalé
<Varc> __zhen__: Ya veo, gracias por la respuesta.
<mutu> un sistema linux en la wii
<fubuki> hola
<Varc> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<Varc> !hola | fubuki
<kubot> fubuki: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Ka0os> pues nada mutu ya de modificar las consolas no se mucho
<mutu> es que no es modificar
<fubuki> :D
<mutu> yo creo que no me estoy haciendo entendre
<Varc> !ot | mutu | Ka0os
<kubot> mutu | Ka0os: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<mutu> es un tema relacionado kubot
<mutu> es sobre servidores DNS con bind9 en ubuntu 10.04
<Varc> kubot es un bot mutu, y no, para hablar de Wii puedes ir a #Wii
<mutu> no es de wii
<mutu> la wii solo aparece en la explicación
<mutu> varc
<Varc> mutu: te lo digo porque en #Wii la gente sabe de eso (imagino yo) Y puedes responderte mas rapido
<Nicko_94> esto es offtopic
<mutu> insisto que no es osbre wii
<mutu> no es sobre wi
<mutu> es sobre servidor dns en ubuntu
<Varc> mutu: te invito a ver cuantas veces has escrito la palabra Wii
<mutu> eso es cierto
<Ka0os> bueno hablando de Ubuntu .... Yo no he encontrado la manera de poder aumentar mi resolucion
<trietor> #j bandas
<fubuki> ?
<Ka0os> me da maximo 1024x800
<Nicko_94> mutu:que quieres hacer exactamente (sin mencionar wii)?
<Ka0os> y ya agote las posibilidades
<mutu> yo te invito a que busques el sentido de lo que digo, porque contar palabras es una tarea que le podemos dejar a las pc
<Varc> Ka0os: fosco_ Sabe de eso, ayer ayudo a dos personas con ese problema
<Ka0os> mi placa de video es una Nvidia 6150 SE
<mutu> quiero configurar un servidor DNS en ubuntu, para que serva de enlace entre la web y un dispositivo cualquiera
<xangua> no puedes simplemente navegar con opera mutu ¿ http://www.opera.com/devices/wii/
<Ka0os> me configura la aceleración grafica , pero no la resolucion
<mutu> claro
<Varc> mutu: http://sliceoflinux.com/2010/04/21/instalar-y-configurar-un-servidor-dns-con-ubuntu-server-paso-a-paso/ Tal vez te ayude
<mutu> puedo simplemente no preguntarme nada, o usar simple DNS en mi instalación windowa
<Nicko_94> mutu: yo trate de hacer eso hace tiempo, en otras palabras quieres conectar tu pc al cable y transmitir con wifi a la wii, no?
<mutu> no
<mutu> mira
<mutu> es en la explicación de lo que quiero hacer donde aparece muchas veces la palabra wii
<Varc> mutu: Antes mirate lo que te mande que es lo que creo estas buscando
<bushido190> hola
<mutu> ok
<Varc> !hola | bushido190
<kubot> bushido190: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Nicko_94> mutu: sugerencia: escribe una explicacion larga y explicada y pegala en el pastebin
<Ka0os> jajajaja Nicko_94 dile que sea explicito
<mutu> xangua, Varc, Nicko_94, miren esto y piensen en eso mismo con ubuntu, yo creo que se abre una posibilidad interesante al conectar ese u otro dispositivo por medio de ubuntu-bind9
<Nicko_94> Ka0os: bien dicho, mutu, haz eso
<mutu> http://www.ocguate.com/vBulletin/showthread.php?7397-Navegando-con-el-Wii-sin-Opera-que-tal!!!
<mutu> no se que es el paste bin
<mutu> disculpen mi ignoranci y mi insistencia
<Ka0os> jajaja
<Varc> pastebin.com creo que es la pagina
<bushido190> sabe alguien si
<bushido190> bad copany 2 anda bien en wine con steam ?
<gvaldenegro> cuando gparted me dice que un sistema de archivos esta dañado cual es la manera de recuperar los archivos de esa particion?
<gvaldenegro> porque no me dejan ni abrirla
<xangua> !appdb | bushido190
<kubot> bushido190: Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<Ka0os> bushido190:  y ya probaste PlayOnLinux?
<bushido190> no
<bushido190> que diferencia tiene playonlinux
<bushido190> con wine ?
<gvaldenegro> alguien sabe como hacer?
<Ka0os> http://www.playonlinux.com/es/
<Ka0os> wine es la base
<Ka0os> mira el sitio bushido190
<bushido190> ok
<gvaldenegro> alguien que me pueda ayudar porfavor
<gvaldenegro> es urgente
<gvaldenegro> tengo una particion que dice que esta dañada y necesito recuperar los archivos de hay
<gvaldenegro> como lo puedo hacer?
<gvaldenegro> son importantisimos los archivos
<__zhen__> gvaldenegro>  con testdisk
<gvaldenegro> estoy con live cd
<gvaldenegro> lo puedo usar igual?
<fubuki> yo no tengo ni idea de esto......:-/ no se porque me meto en este canal asi que no me busqueis :)
<Ka0os> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<__zhen__> gvaldenegro>  Hay livecd que ya lo traen por default, para poder recuperar informacion.
<Ka0os> fubuki:  vio la lista de juegos que corre playonlinux
<Nicko_94> mutu: vi el video y quede igual, para que es el hack si simplemente funciona igual que antes?
<__zhen__> gvaldenegro>  Qué LiveCd estás utilizando?
<gvaldenegro> y no sabes donde ubicarlo?
<gvaldenegro> el de 10.04
<__zhen__> gvaldenegro> Abre un consola y escribe: testdisk
<__zhen__> *una
<gvaldenegro> dice que no esta instalado
<gvaldenegro> :S
<mutu> pues me late que ese pare qué tuyo es de corte utilitario, yo te puedo decir varios para qué muy útiles pero el principal es: para explorar cosas nuevas y diferentes
<mutu> el tema sigue siendo dns
<Varc> gvaldenegro: Instalalo xD
<gvaldenegro> pero puedo isntalar cosas estando solo con live cd?
<Ka0os> # Ubuntu: apt-get install testdisk
<__zhen__> gvaldenegro>  No, un LiveCD viene con todos el sofware util para que lo puedas probar.
<gvaldenegro> no me deja instalarlo asi
<gvaldenegro> :S
<__zhen__> *software
<gvaldenegro> no me deja instalar el programa
<gvaldenegro> :s
<Ka0os> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=testdisk
<mutu> no te parece fascinante que las consolas se conecten solas a la web, y que puedan por ejem jugar entre ellas sin servidores oficiales?
<Nicko_94> mutu: aunque dudo que consigas mucho haciendolo, prueba firestarter, es un firewall que deja hacer muchas cosas, compartir internet entre interfaces, servidores dns, proxys, etc
<mutu> gracias
<Varc> Señores una pregunta. He buscado en google sin resultados ssatisfactorios, estoy trabajando con Glade desarrollando un entorno grafico a un programa pero no se como colocarle opciones a un Combo Box, ¿Sabe alguien de aqui algo al respecto?. Gracias de antemano
<adriel> hola a todos
<mutu> bueno no los molesto más, me voy a windows a piratear simple dns
<fubuki> hola adriel
<Varc> !hola | adriel
<kubot> adriel: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<gvaldenegro> ok
<adriel> necesito ayuda con relacion a los audifonos y el microfono no kiere funcionar
<gvaldenegro> ya lo tengo instalado muchas gracias..
<gvaldenegro> ahora
<gvaldenegro> le doy en create, append o en no log
<gvaldenegro> :S
<adriel> los conecto y nada
<Varc> adriel: Sistema - Preferencias - Sonido. Ahi puedes configurarlo si no lo estan
<gvaldenegro> porfa alguien que me ayude a usar el testdisk
<PakoTM> wenas
<Nicko_94> adriel: da mas datos, marca de la tarjeta de sonido y del pc, etc
<Varc> gvaldenegro: Una rapida busqueda en google aclara muchas dudas
<gvaldenegro> ¬¬
<Varc> !hola | PakoTM
<gvaldenegro> xD
<kubot> PakoTM: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<adriel> hp dv4 ati
<Ka0os> http://www.uptodown.com/buscar/manual-de-testdisk-espa%C3%B1ol
<Varc> !google testdisk
<kubot> TestDisk ES - CGSecurity: <http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_ES>; TestDisk - Descargar: <http://testdisk.softonic.com/>; TestDisk Gratis: <http://testdisk.programas-gratis.net/>; Recuperando tabla de particiones con Testdisk - En la mente de Ernesto: <http://www.eqsoft.net/blog/index.php?/archives/36-Recuperando-tabla-de-particiones-con-Testdisk.html>; TestDisk – Recupera tus (2 more messages)
<Nicko_94> adriel: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/89285 ese link me ayudo a mi, donde dice dallas puedes poner otra, tienes que buscar en google
<Nicko_94> eso si yo uso una laptop packard bell
<adriel> si
 * alexneb vengo luego
<__zhen__>  /clear
<__zhen__>  /nick
<TrueNhero> buenas
<TrueNhero> como hago pasa poder ver una particion  sin tener que ser superuser
<kurama10> TrueNhero: necesitas ingresar a ella
<kurama10> o ver lo que tienes ahi
<kurama10> ?
<mimecar> TrueNhero: miralo con el live cd
<TrueNhero> las dos
<kurama10> por consola
<TrueNhero> mimecar: para q?
<kurama10> df -h
<mimecar> si el sistema no las monta solo, tienes que ser root
<mimecar> con el live cd las puedes ver directamente
<kurama10> yep
<TrueNhero> kiero darle a un administrador el privilegio de ver la particion, ya que un visitante si la puede montar y mi sesion de administrador no...
<mimecar> tu sesión de administrador?
<TrueNhero> como hago para que el sistema las monte solo?
<TrueNhero> claro, pero dice que no tiene privilegios para montar la particion,
<mimecar> no entrarás con el usuario root verdad?
<TrueNhero> y supuestamente en propiedades dice que le pertenece a un visitante
<TrueNhero> mimecar: lo hare siempre y cuando pueda darle los privilegios a mi sesion de admin
<mimecar> ...
<TrueNhero> o sea mi sesion truenhero
<mimecar> ubuntu no tiene activado el inicio de sesión como root
<mimecar> por eso lo digo
<TrueNhero> ok
<TrueNhero> pero entonces lo hago con un chmod?
<mimecar> no te servirá de nada
<mimecar> que sistema de archivos tiene la partición?
<TrueNhero> faT32
<mimecar> al hacer doble clic sobre la partición no entra?
<TrueNhero> no
<mimecar> te da algún error o te pide el password
<juanito1> mimecar, cualquier placa padre y procesador puede virtualizar sistemas operativos de 64 bits ?
<juanito1> en el vm ware
<mimecar> si tienes un sistema operativo de 32, depende de la bios que puedas usar uno de 64
<TrueNhero> No tiene los permisos suficientes para ver el contenido de «fat32». mimecar
<mimecar> con un usuario nuevo te pasa lo mismo?
<TrueNhero> no no pasa
<TrueNhero> el si puede ver
<mimecar> tendrás algún problema de permisos
<mimecar> te hará falta acceso a sudo para hacer correcciones
<TrueNhero> pero no me dejan que el root cambie los permisos y como lo hago desde terminal?
<mimecar> que permisos cambias con root?
<mimecar> tardarás menos creando un usuario nuevo
<juanito1> mimecar, la bios esta en la tarjeta madre
<TrueNhero> mimecar: no importa lo q demore
<TrueNhero> tengo mucha configuracion ya con este
<mimecar> si la pasas al usuario nuevo no la pierdes
<TrueNhero> hmmm
<TrueNhero>  como?
<TrueNhero> duplicandolo todo?
<mimecar> moviendo los datos
<mimecar> tienes que usar sudo para hacer ewo
<mimecar> eso
<TrueNhero> si elimino ubuntu desktop y ya tengo xubuntu desktop pierdo algo?
<mimecar> igual algún programa
<TrueNhero> igual q?
<mimecar> puede que te quite algún programa, ya te lo dirá al desinstalar
<TrueNhero> oye mira le di al gparted desde sudo y me saca este mensaje de una: Fallo al montar "fat32". The enclosing drive for the volume is locked.
<juanito1> mimecar, lo que pasa es que quiero una pc, y en esta no puedo virtualizar 64 bits, y no quiero comprar una en la que no virtualize 64 :S
<mimecar> puede ser que tenga errores o que apagarás el ordenador a lo bestia
<mimecar> juanito1: preguntales a los de la tienda
<mimecar> si el pc es de 64 bits no hay problema
<juanito1> ya
<juanito1> ustedes van a la tienda con su live cd cuando quiere comprar una pc ? sorry es que soy nuevo
<mimecar> el vendedor de la tienda te tiene que informar de las cosas
<mimecar> si no lo hace, ve a otra tienda
<xangua> normalmente uno investiga por su cuenta, porque luego en las tiendas..... :S
<mimecar> tienda no es ir al mediamarkt
<juanito1> linux tiene su market ?
<mimecar> de momento no
<mimecar> y esperemos que no lo tenga
<cousteau> hace poco vendían netbooks con linux
<TrueNhero> juanito1: zareazon.com
<juanito1> gracias
<cousteau> pero windows se esforzó en sacar si win 7 para que funcionase en pcs con pocos recursos, desbancando a linux
<TrueNhero> juanito1: zareason.com corrijo
<cousteau> (linux aprovechó la distracción para hacer lo mismo con los smartphones)
<juanito1> pocos recursos son 1gb de ram ?
<juanito1> y 8 gb de carpeta windows
<cousteau> juanito1, también se esforzaron en que dejasen de existir los SSD
<juanito1> lo que jode en linux es que  copio algo de un programa cerrado y ya no copia, cosa que no pasa en guindows
<edgar> hola hola
<edgar> kisiera ayuda con un disco duro
<edgar> tengo un unico disco y me esta utilizando la segunda particion como arranque
<edgar> eso es lo que quiero cambiar par luego reintalar
<edgar> reinstalat
<cousteau> eso tiene que ver con el grub
<edgar> ok
<cousteau> juanito1, explicación?
<Onicev> Hola. Saludos de nuevo a todos
<edgar> el problema es q no me deja modoficar
<cousteau> juanito1, never mind, entendido... creo que depende del programa
 * cousteau usa más el Buffer Primario
<juanito1> copie el link de truenhero, y luego cerre el firefox y ya no me copia el link en otro lado
<edgar> tengo kde e instale el partition manager
<juanito1> lo mismo pasa en libre office , cualquier programa
<edgar> el gparteed no abre en mi kubuntu
<Onicev> Tras el intento de ayer de resolver la resolucion de mi pantalla, he vuelto a tener que reinstalar (creo que es la 28 o29 vez que lo hago) todo el sistema
<TrueNhero> yo q
<TrueNhero> juanito1: usa click medio
<cousteau> juanito1, confirmado, me funciona, al menos de la terminal al gedit
<juanito1> no tengo click medio uso el touch pad de la notebook
<cousteau> a lo mejor depende de qué copies. Si es texto plano, irá derecho al buffer del portapapeles. Si es texto enriquecido o algún otro tipo de multimedia, a lo mejor lo guarda en un archivo temporal, y copia la ruta del archivo.
<Onicev> He cambiado la tarjeta de video. El resultado inicial de resolucion es como con la anterior tarjeta, salvo que no se si para esta hay drivers privativos
<Onicev> Monitor LG FLATRON L1715S - Tarjeta ATI Radeon 9600 PRO de 256 Mb
<cousteau> juanito1, confirmado, en firefox no va
<cousteau> juanito1, ahora te explico cómo se hace clic central con touchpad
<Onicev> Resolucion de 1024x768
<Onicev> Y se que el conjunto soporta bien los 1280x1024 que es lo que deseo
<Onicev> La primera pregunta es: ¿Tiene esta tarjeta ATI drivers privativos de la casa?
<juanito1> haber
<Onicev> ¿Como puedo averiguar el kernel que tengo instalado?
<Onicev> Se supone que es el que viene original con el Live-CD
<brahem> q ubuntu tienes?
<Onicev> 10.10
<Tarrasquero> uname -a
<brahem> ps traera el 2.6
<Onicev> gracias
<Onicev> Es el 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu
<brahem> sip
<brahem> xdd
<Onicev> bien, es que estaba navegando por internet mientras y he encontrado algo referente a drivers para ATI que se llama fglrx
<Onicev> De momento estoy leyendo lo que trae pero no descarto la posibilidad de pedir ayuda para instalar eso. Mis conocimientos de ubuntu son realmente escasos
<Onicev> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/fglrx-finally-works-with-ubuntu-1010.html
<Onicev> de momento parece que lo que viene aqui es compatible con lo que yo tengo
<cousteau> juanito1, http://imagebin.org/135633
<juanito1> grax
<cousteau> (ahora, tengo que decir que las zonas 3 y 4 las descubrí por casualidad... aunque están documentadas)
<cousteau> brahem, "traerá el 2.6"??? algo genérico, no?
<brahem> sii
<cousteau> (vamos, no es el 2.4...)
<Tarrasquero> cousteau: si, el kernel tbm es gererico
<brahem> Linux brahem 2.6.35.8 #1 SMP Sun Nov 14 06:32:36 EST 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Tarrasquero> cousteau: si, el kernel tbm es generico
<brahem> q no
<pepebon> hols
<pepebon> hola
<mrfox> hola
<Onicev> ¿Como puedo saber si esto lo tengo instalado, por favor? http://pastebin.com/qqGX1Pmd
<mrfox> acabo de instalar ubuntu en un pc pero no me lee un pendrive y los otro si lo leen  y necesito pasar informacion urgente
<pepebon> he borrado una carpeta siendo root, le di  a mover a la papelera,    pero la quiero recuperar pero no está allí, sabe alguien como?
<Onicev> El segundo punto si que lo tengo instalado. Pero desconozco si los otros tres...
<erUSUL> pepebon: si era siendo root estará en la paelera de root?
<erUSUL> !trash
<kubot> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<pepebon> negativo
<pepebon> no está allí
<erUSUL> Onicev: si
<mrfox> ?????????
<pepebon> kubot voy a ver ahí
<Onicev> Si... ¿que?
<erUSUL> mrfox: haz « tailf /var/log/messages » en un terminal y mete el pen que no te lee
<erUSUL> Onicev: que si tienes todo eso que dicen
<mrfox> ok
<Onicev> No lo tengo. Falta algo por que al instalar los drivers de ATI me da error y no me los instala
<d3> hola gente buena tardes
<d3> como estan ?
<erUSUL> Onicev: por que no instalas con  Sistema>Administracion>controladores de hardware
<Danuk-men> una consulta por aca ??
<Danuk-men> jaja
<Onicev> Nno tengo "Controladores de Hardware". Si tengo "Controladores adicionales". Cuando entro en esa ventana me dice que todo esta correcto
<Danuk-men> 0nicev que error te da
<erUSUL> Onicev: que tarjeta ati tienes?
<Onicev> http://pastebin.com/Q9Hqp4eZ
<mrfox> o como puedo conectar los 2 equipos para pasar datos de un pc a otro  me dijeron algo de ssh
<Onicev> ATI Radeon 9600 Pro
<brahem> ssh es un protocolo mrfox
<brahem> por ftp
<Danuk-men> mrfox tenes que compartir archivos
<brahem> o directamente con un compartidor de archivos
<Danuk-men> y crear una conexion
<brahem> o con teamviwer ;)
<mrfox> omo comparto los archivos
<Danuk-men> pincha una carpteta
<Danuk-men> una carpeta
<Danuk-men> y en el boton derecho
<Danuk-men> vas a propiedades y te vas a compartir
<Danuk-men> ahi te va a guiar bien
<Danuk-men> puede que te tengas que bajar algo de los repos
<cousteau> brahem, se puede por ssh con scp (o poniendo en nautilus sftp)
<Danuk-men> pero es bastante intuitivo
<cousteau> mrfox, ambos tienen linux?
<brahem> cousteau no digo q no
<Danuk-men> costeau y como se reconocen entre si ? quien es server y quien cliente?
<brahem> pero una de las mejores ideas es por teamviwer
<erUSUL> Onicev: esa taejta no te la soporta el driver privativo
<Onicev> No es una maravilla, ya lo se. Pero con la nVidia que tenia puesta ayer me canse de intentar conseguir la resolucion que quiero y que se que el sistema soporta
<mrfox> si  acabo de instalar ubuntu en el otro
<Onicev> Yo lo unico que busco es tener una resolucion de 1280x1024
<cousteau> Danuk-men, uno es el server y otro el cliente... según dónde instales openssh-server
<Onicev> y no la incomoda que tengo ahora de 1024x768
<cousteau> (y si está en los dos, según desde cuál te conectes)
<cousteau> Onicev, tú no has vivido tener la resolución a 640x480, pero con Compiz funcionando
<Onicev> Lo intente con una nVidia 7600GT y no hubo manera. Al reiniciar, pantalla negra "signal out of range" y vuelta a reinstalar
<cousteau> Onicev, eso es un mensaje del monitor
<Danuk-men> costeau pero por ejemplo quiero simplemente comunicarme de un pc a otro solo por cable de red sin nada mas de pormedio
<Danuk-men> router ni nada...
<Onicev> Hola cousteau. Lo siento pero no me interesa compiz ni las filigranas visuales
<Onicev> solo quiero poder tener una resolucion decente para poder trabajar con OpenOffice
<Onicev> y alguna aplicacion mas abierta al mismo tiempo
<cousteau> Onicev, el mensaje ese significa que la tarjeta funciona a una resolución o frecuencia que no está soportada por el monitor. Prueba a bajarla (con Ctrl Alt +/-)
<Onicev> Ya. Ya se que es un mensaje del monitor
<cousteau> Onicev, pero vamos, que no es problema de la tarjeta
<Danuk-men> pero el problema de las aplicaciones al mismo tiempo no tiene nada que ver con la targeta grafica
<Onicev> No se de que es problema
<erUSUL> Onicev: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding%20undetected%20resolutions
<Onicev> Pero me gustaria solucionarlo
<Onicev> voy a ver erUSUL
<Danuk-men> 0nicev si el monitor no soporta mas la targeta no te va a dejar mandarle mas resolucion
<cousteau> Danuk-men, creo que eso que dices se puede. Lo que tienes que hacer es que un ordenador haga de router.
<cousteau> (aunque no sé cómo; puede que con firestarter, o quizá haya una manera más fácil)
<Onicev> Veamos. Este monitor con esta tarjeta en Windows me da esa resolucion. De hecho es la recomendada como optima por el fabricante del monitor
<Danuk-men> costeau a eso iva mi pregunta jaja ( la anterior )
<Danuk-men> costeau no importa mira aver si me podes alludar
<Danuk-men> yo estoy programando en c++
<Danuk-men> y tengo un pequeño problema que me complica la vida
<Danuk-men> no me reconoce el comando "  ./   "
<Danuk-men> para habrir un archivo
<cousteau> Onicev, tu problema es que la tarj gráf por defecto se ha puesto en la resolución más alta. Pulsa Ctrl-Alt-Menos hasta que salga algo, y entonces ya haces cosas desde el nvidia-settings
<Danuk-men> de modo que no puedo ejecutar mis archivos
<cousteau> es o eso o modificar el xorg.conf a mano (yo lo hice hace poco pero no me acuerdo de cómo)
<cousteau> Danuk-men, ./ no es un comando
<erUSUL> cousteau: nvidia-settings? ha dicho que tiene una ati 9600
<cousteau> erUSUL, ups...
<Danuk-men> 0nicev no te recomiendo modificarlo a mano a menos que sepas lo que estas haciendo
<erUSUL> o cambio de discurso?
<cousteau> Onicev, olvida lo que he dicho a partir de "nvidia", pero prueba lo anterior
<cousteau> erUSUL, <Onicev> Lo intente con una nVidia 7600GT y no hubo manera. Al reiniciar, pantalla negra "signal out of range" y vuelta a reinstalar
<Onicev> La tarjeta, hoy es ATI. Ayer era nVidia
<cousteau> no me líes!!
<Onicev> Voy a probar
<cousteau> Onicev, bueno, lo mismo, ctrl alt +/-
<Onicev> No pasa nada
<cousteau> Danuk-men,   ./miprograma   y no   ./ miprograma
<Danuk-men> jajaj menudo problema se hag generado
<Onicev> ni caso
<mrfox> costeau  ya estan compartidas las carpetas  ahora que hago
<Onicev> quiero decir que haciendo lo de CONTROL + ALT + +/- no ocurre nada
<cousteau> mrfox, no sé, yo decía de usar ssh... mira a ver si están en red
<Danuk-men> costeau claro proble de las dos formas y me dice command notf found
<cousteau> Onicev, prueba Ctrl-Alt-menos-menos-menos-menos-...
<cousteau> Danuk-men, lo estarás escribiendo mal
<mrfox> estan los 2 en la misma red
<Onicev> nada de nada
<Danuk-men> nop ya me fije
<Onicev> he probado con el - del teclado y con el - del pad numerico
<cousteau> Onicev, varias veces?
<Onicev> no varias, muchas
<cousteau> bueno... pues tendrás que decirle al driver ATI que use una resolución menor, sin usar entorno gráfico. No sé cómo hacerlo (de alguna forma se podrá)
<Onicev> control + alt pulsado de continuo y el menos una y otra vez como si no costara
<Onicev> Sinceramente no se que driver esta cargado
<Onicev> el que he intentado cargar de ATI no se ha dejado cargar
<cousteau> Onicev, si te da problemas, es que está cargado el propietario
<Onicev> He cargado el sistema operativo sin mas y el driver es el que carga el sistma operativo
<Onicev> ¿Como puedo saberlo?
<cousteau> (si estuviera cargado el libre (al menos en nvidia), como la resolución por defecto es peor, no pasa lo de "out of range", pero no hay aceleracuón)
<erUSUL> Onicev: mira en /var/log/Xorg.0.log para ver que driver estas usando
<Onicev> No tiene logica. Entiendo que me pueda dar problemas un driver generico, pero no un driver original
<Danuk-men> 0nicev ponete esto en consola "sudo apt-cache search ati"
<Onicev> voy a ver
<Danuk-men> y fijate que andas buscando
<Danuk-men> por ahi te salga algo
<erUSUL> Onicev: y luego sigue lapagina que linke para añadir la resolucion que necesitas
<Danuk-men> quien me ouede dar una mano  a mi ????
<cousteau> Danuk-men, http://paste.ubuntu.com/561137/ -> a mí me funciona
<Onicev> Este archivo si que es largo. Me va a llevar un rato buscar lo que quiero
<Danuk-men> cousteau es que es g++
<Danuk-men> pero es lo mismo
<Danuk-men> no me reconoce
<cousteau> Danuk-men, debería
<Danuk-men> lose
<Danuk-men> siempre los hise asi
<Danuk-men> y ahora nose por que no me funciona
<cousteau> me puedes pegar los comandos exactos?
<Critical_ErRoR> Hola, tengo un ADSL que me anda bien en windows y muy lento en ubuntu. Antes tenia cablemodem y me andaba bien en los 2.
<Danuk-men> mmnn que pagina uso para pegar '
<Onicev> supongo que es ati radeon por que es del unico que habla durante todo el archivo
<Danuk-men> ?
<cousteau> lo de "command not found" es bien raro. Si dijese "file not found" lo entendería
<Critical_ErRoR> estoy usando la conexion que detecta automatica el ubuntu
<Danuk-men> no no
<Danuk-men> command not found
<cousteau> Critical_ErRoR, router o módem?
<mimecar> Danuk-men: has instalado g++ ?
<erUSUL> Onicev: vale; en que salida de la tarjeta está conectado el monitor?
<cousteau> Danuk-men, al hacer g++? o al ejecutar el archivo?
<erUSUL> Onicev: vga? dvi?
<Onicev> vga
<Critical_ErRoR> cousteau: no estoy seguro
<Danuk-men> mimecar porsupuesto
<Onicev> tiene tambien una dvi pero esta vacia
<Critical_ErRoR> cousteau: entra e cable de telefono y saca el de red a la compu
<cousteau> Critical_ErRoR, cómo te conectas al cacharro? con cable de red, o por USB?
<Danuk-men> al ejecutar el archivo mimecar
<Critical_ErRoR> red
<erUSUL> Onicev: que resolucion querías?
<Onicev> 1280x1024@60
<Critical_ErRoR> cousteau: red
<cousteau> Critical_ErRoR,  ah, eso... router entonces. Pues debería ir igual. A menos que haya algo raro en la config de red...
<cousteau> o que estés con algún programa que consuma ancho de banda
<Critical_ErRoR> uso bitorrent pero en este omento esta cerrado el programa
<cousteau> o que estés bajando archivos concretos que van lentos, o que las DNS vayan regular
<erUSUL> Onicev: haz « xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync »
<cousteau> Critical_ErRoR, cerrado? o "minimizado y parado"?
<Critical_ErRoR> cousteau: es muy raro que con cablemodem de fibertel andaba muy bien
<Onicev> una pregunta tan solo. ¿por que esos valores? Tengo los originales del monitor bajados de internte
<Critical_ErRoR> cousteau: cerrado
<Critical_ErRoR> cousteau: no lo abri desde que inicie el sistema
<erUSUL> Onicev: despues haz « xrandr --addmode VGA-0 "1280x1024_60.00" »
<Critical_ErRoR> cousteau: hago test de velocidad y me da excelentes valores
<cousteau> Critical_ErRoR, si no está abierto no debe de ser el culpable. Bájate un archivo gordote a ver a qué velocidad te va
<Critical_ErRoR> cousteau: pero en cada link se queda buscando el sitio...
<cousteau> Critical_ErRoR, si el test de velocidad va bien yo creo que debería ir bien
<cousteau> Critical_ErRoR, prueba cambiando de DNS
<Critical_ErRoR> cousteau: baja a 50kb aprox
<erUSUL> Onicev: y por ultimo « xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode "1280x1024_60.00" »
<erUSUL> Onicev: dime si ya tienes la resolucion que querías
<cousteau> Critical_ErRoR, lo tienes en DHCP?
<Critical_ErRoR> cousteau: si
<Onicev> http://pastebin.com/8CrHkuEE
<cousteau> Critical_ErRoR, se me ocurre que pruebes poniendo las DNS de Google, a ver si van más rápido (o las OpenDNS o las que sean)
<mimecar> como no sea que ubuntu está usando ipv6
<mimecar> y tarda más tiempo al convertir a ipv4 ...
<cousteau> mimecar, eso existe??
<Critical_ErRoR> cousteau: estoy en tus manos
<erUSUL> Onicev: que dio ese error?
<Onicev> me da un error al meter la primera orden. Puedes verlo en el pastebin
<mimecar> cousteau: aunque tu uses ipv4, hay un módulo de ipv6 en funcionamiento
<Critical_ErRoR> cousteau: lo raro es que desde windows anda perfecto
<Onicev> yo solo puse lo que tu me mandaste
<Onicev> ni idea
<Critical_ErRoR> cousteau: nose como se hace lo de cambiar las dns, busco en google altun tutorial?
<mimecar> Onicev: lsmod | grep ipv6
<erUSUL> Onicev: seguro que lo opiaste bien?
<mimecar> te dirá si está activado el módulo
<erUSUL> copiaste*
<Onicev> copiado y pegado
<Onicev> tal cual
<erUSUL> sin las « »
<cousteau> Critical_ErRoR, botón derecho al icono de red > Editar conexiones > eth0 > Editar, y lo pones así: http://imagebin.org/135639
<cousteau> mimecar, eso iba para Critical_ErRoR o para mí, no?
<Onicev> lsmod | grep ipv6 esto no me da ninguna respuesta
<Onicev> ni hace nada
<mimecar> para Onicev
<cousteau> mimecar, pues qué tiene que ver con su tarjeta gráfica?
<mimecar> no era el que tenía problemas con el adsl ?
<cousteau> no, ese era Critical_ErRoR
<mimecar> ok
<cousteau> (jo, y menos mal que no está habiendo off-topic...)
<Danuk-men> che loco porfa una mano a mi ??
<pepebon> primer asunto solucionado, perdi 2 carpetas borrandolas a papelera siendo root y eran de un usuario pero en el icono papelera no estaban al final estan en home/.Trash-0/files
<erUSUL> !ask | Danuk-men
<kubot> Danuk-men: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<cousteau> Danuk-men, ni idea. Puedes pegar en un pastebin todo lo que pones en el terminal, y lo que sale? O en una captura de pantalla.
<Onicev> He vuelto a repetir la orden primera y me vuelve a dar el mismo error
<Critical_ErRoR> cousteau: pruebo eso. Gracias!
<Gaias> saludos.. hermanos tengo un problema o "reto" con openvpn.. me conect ala vpn me asiga la ip ala interfaz tun0 pero no navego alguien me puede dar una pista?
<cousteau> Critical_ErRoR, lo ideal es tener allí DHCP. Pero si no, lo que tengo puesto va bien
<erUSUL> Onicev: pues aqui no da ningun error
<Raptor> Buenas tardes
<Onicev> No se que decirte. He copiado y pegado la linea de la primera orden sin los huecos de los extremos y sale eso
<Onicev> he vuelto a hacerlo y el resultado es el mismo
<Raptor> alguno de ustedes podria ayudarme, acabo de mudarme a ubuntu y no se como reproducir musica
<Gaias> alguien me puede ayudar o guiar con la vpn ?
<cousteau> !codecs
<kubot> Para instalar aplicaciones restringidas (Flash, Java, MP3 y demás codecs de audio y video) ver (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Onicev> Da igual que la tarjeta sea ATI o nVidia.
<Critical_ErRoR> cousteau: SOS GROSO!
<Critical_ErRoR> cousteau: anda perfecto
<Critical_ErRoR> cousteau: diste en el clavo
<cousteau> Raptor, y en primer lugar, está el volumen puesto? (anda que no me ha pasado veces a mí que...)
<cousteau> Critical_ErRoR, Me alegro :)
<cousteau> Critical_ErRoR, estaba en DHCP? por curiosidad
<Onicev> He consultado las caracteristicas y tengo la ficha del monitor LG y lo que pido es viable. De hecho en Win lo es. Pero aqui no se por que... no hay manera
<Raptor> si cousteau, creo que es problema de algun codec, o programa para abrir mp3
<Critical_ErRoR> cousteau: si, estaba en DHCP automatico
<cousteau> Raptor, entonces mira el enlace que ha puesto el bot
<Onicev> si modificio el xorg.conf al reiniciar la pantalla se vuelve negra. El sistema arranca pero no puedo ver  nada
<Onicev> Sinceramente, es... desesperante
<Raptor> eso hago, creo que tendre que instalar algun tipo de "codecs" en la plataforma de ubuntu verdad???
<Critical_ErRoR> cousteau: me sabrias decir porque me andaba mal de esa forma? deberia reclamar a mi provedor de intenert?
<cousteau> Raptor, o simplemente pon en una terminal   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras   o busca en el centro de software "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<cousteau> Critical_ErRoR, no... simplemente sus DNS son una porquería. Da gracias a que no es la conexión lo que va mal pero los DNS son rapidísimos.
<Raptor> Gracias cousteau, bajando restricted extras
<Raptor> estoy empezando en esto de ubuntu y quiero ver que tal me va, Gracias  a todos por su ayuda
<cousteau> bien :) suerte
<Critical_ErRoR> cousteau: no entiendo porque desde windows anda bien con los DNS automaticos...
<cousteau> Critical_ErRoR, ni yo, la verdad
<Critical_ErRoR> cousteau: gracias maestro!
<Critical_ErRoR> Adios!
<cousteau> Critical_ErRoR, a lo mejor cambiaron las dns hace poco
<mimecar> Critical_ErRoR: puede ser que uses en windows algún programa que modifica los dns
<Onicev> Manda narices. Casi todo el mundo logra resolver sus problemas con esto y para algo que aparentemente es tan simple como una resolucion llevo tres meses y casi 30 reinstalaciones completas
<cousteau> Danuk-men, y bien? y bien? pantallazo? pastebin? algo?
<mimecar> Onicev: si con una instalación falla, con las 29 reinstalaciones pasará lo mismo
<mimecar> si no encuentras la causa
<Danuk-men> cousteau como ??
<Onicev> mimecar. Si con una falla, lo achaco a que meti la  pata en las modificaciones hechas siguiendo los foros que he encontrado por internet.
<Danuk-men> <cousteau> referente a que
<Danuk-men> <cousteau> me fui a c++basic y me echaron cagando
<cousteau> Danuk-men, que si puedes poner un pantallazo del terminal cuando ejecutas el g++ y el archivo
<Onicev> si esa solucion falla y no se volver al sistema, solo me queda reinstalar y buscar otra solucion
<Danuk-men> <cousteau>es simple como les estava comentando
<mimecar> o apuntar los cambios y tener una copia de los archivos que modificas
<Danuk-men> o no me deja o no me reconoce el comando " ./ "
<mimecar> Danuk-men: eso no es un comando
<Danuk-men> <cousteau> si lo hago sin sudo
<Danuk-men> pero me dice command not found
<Danuk-men> si lo hago sin sudo me dic e que no tengo permiso
<mimecar> Danuk-men: te dice eso con g++ ?
<cousteau> Danuk-men, prefiero un pantallazo, para ver exactamente cuándo te lo dice
<Danuk-men> ok
<cousteau> Danuk-men, y bien?
<Danuk-men> por que servidor lo subo cousteau ?
<cousteau> imagebin
<cousteau> (por ejemplo)
<cousteau> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<Danuk-men> cousteau http://imagebin.org/135643
<Onicev> En resumen... ¿Que tengo que tirar a la basura? ¿El monitor? ¿Las dos tarjetas; ATI y nVidia? ¿Todo el ordenador? ¿?
<cousteau> Danuk-men, bien, 1) `sudo comando` intenta ejecutar `comando` textualmente, sin reemplazarlo por la ruta del archivo (no lo sabía, pero por lo visto es lo que pasa)
<cousteau> Onicev, si tienes un xorg.conf, yo empezaría por ahí
<Onicev> con esta tarjeta ATI, no se crea xorg.conf
<cousteau> Danuk-men, 2) no creo que sea buena idea uasr sudo
<cousteau> Onicev, entonces trastear con xrandr
<Onicev> con la nvidia se creaba un xorg.conf que estuve modificando ayer con otro forero
<Danuk-men> cousteau es que probe sin sudo y tambien me pasa
<Onicev> desconozco muchas cosas de linux y mucho mas trastear a ciegas
<cousteau> Danuk-men, 3) el error que te da al hacer "./1" (que está bien escrito) es "Permiso denegado"
<Onicev> el resultado es siempre la reinstalacion completa
<Onicev> Por lo que se el xorg.conf es el que configura la pantalla.
<Onicev> A mi me salia antes en blanco
<Onicev> al meter los drivers de nvidia se creaban unas lineas que poco podian aportar
<Onicev> si no hay xorg.conf ¿Donde se almacenan los parametros de monitor, tarjeta de video, etc?
<cousteau> 4, y lo más importante) si estás en una partición (FAT32, NTFS...) a lo mejor está montada _sin_ permisos de ejecución, y el chmod no te vale para nada. Prueba a copiar los archivos a otra carpeta (por ejemplo a tu home, o a /tmp que se vacía al reiniciar), haciendo chmod +x en caso necesario, y a ejecutar otra vez
<Onicev> Por qeu en algun sitio tendra que estar
<cousteau> pero lo de "permiso denegado" no tiene que ver con sudo
<cousteau> y me voy a cenar
<Onicev> Por lo que se, es algo que se denomina Hal y anda por el nucleo
<Onicev> que supongo sera el kernel
<Danuk-men> ahhh eso puede ser
<villo> hola
<Onicev> Otro usuario soluciono ayer con exito el mismo problema que yo tengo. segui paso a paso las indicaciones que se fueron dando aqui. El salio adelante y yo... pantalla en negro
<villo> como paso musica de  mi pc a un ipod
<Onicev> voy a colocar de nuevo la tarjeta nvidia. Veo que con la ATI aun se pone mas jodida la cosa
<Onicev> y a reinstalar una vez mas
<Onicev> un saludo
<Onicev> nos vemos en otro momento
<Onicev> bye
<villo> alquien me puedes desir como paso musica de mi pc a mi ipod
<villo> nop
<villo> como paso musica de mi pc para un ipod 3g
<Danuk-men> cousteau graciaaaas
<Danuk-men> ese era el problema
<Ka0os> villo:  http://www.tuxapuntes.com/drupal/node/1360
<nep0x> Hola
<villo> ka0os y notengo k intalar ningun programa
<villo> para poder pasar la musica
<Ka0os> gtkpod
<Ka0os> hay muchos mas busca en lo repositorios
<Ka0os> o en google quizas ya lo tienes y no te das cuenta
<Ka0os> Banshee y Songbird y Amarok
<villo>  ok
<villo> boy aber
<Ka0os> voy*
<Ka0os> ver*
<Nicko_94> como se abren archivos en una terminal desde el menu contextual?
<cmaiz82> buenas
<Nicko_94> alguien sabe?
<Danuk-men> .7
<Danuk-men> asi se habren
<Danuk-men> " ./ "
<TrueNhero> buenas, donde estan los archivos de configuracion de transmission?
<Danuk-men> <Nicko_94> asi se habre
<Danuk-men> pudistes hacerlo ?
<Nicko_94> Danuk-men: no me refiero a abrirlos desde una terminal, me refiero a configurar de tal forma que al hacer click se abran automaticamente en una terminal
<Danuk-men> boton derecho abrir como
<Danuk-men> y selecccionas el comando
<Nicko_94> ya logre que se abran, pero no que se vea la terminal (de momento solo se abren en segundo plano, ese es el problema)
<Danuk-men> y lo guardas por defecto
<Nicko_94> por eso, que comando abre una aplicacion dentro de la terminal?
<Danuk-men> ni idea
<Nicko_94> encontre la pregunta correcta para lo que quiero hacer, como se crea un lanzador para una aplicacion en terminal (que se pone en el comando)?
<Andurino> Hola buenas
<Andurino> una preguntilla
<Danuk-men> diga nomas
<Andurino> ¿alguien conoce algun modelo/marca de servidor web bajo linux? Me refiero a un dispositivo fisico pequeño
<dannyLopez> buenas tardes
<Andurino> tengo un MIps, pero su linux es cerrado, necesito buscar otros modelos mas "abiertos"
<dannyLopez> me descargue un iso para instalar ubuntu, puedo de alguna manera meter un .deb en este caso el de chrome para que se instale al instalar ubuntu?
<Tarrasquero> dannyLopez: yo creo que es un poco mas complejo
<Nicko_94> dannyLopez: si puedes, es cosa de montar el disco squash.fs y poner dentro el paquete (para hacerlo eso si busca un tutorial en google, que hay muchos)
<dannyLopez> squash.fs?
<dannyLopez> ok googleando ando
<dannyLopez> jeje
<Ka0os>  :(  todo eso para instalar el google chrome
<Ka0os> isiquiera es muy bueno
<Ka0os> nisiquiera*
<dannyLopez> Ka0os: es para poder escuchar musica mientras se instalas los restrictes extras
<dannyLopez> ya que tengo mala coneccion entonces se demora aproccimadamente unsa 2 horas para descararlos todos
<ferni> hola  tengo una pregunta
<ferni> como puedo abrir un archivo desde la consola
<Ka0os> http://www.goear.com/
<ferni> con su correspondiente programa
<kurama10> archivo es
<ferni> el que sea
<ferni> que me lo abra con el programa predeterminado
<Ka0os> dannyLopez: http://www.goear.com/
<dannyLopez> Ka0os: se requieren plugins para esa pagina?
<Ka0os> no
<dannyLopez> ok
<kurama10> ferni: nop, tienes que teclear el comando
<Ka0os> el flash player a veces
<dannyLopez> el chrome tra flash nativo
<Ka0os> jajaja con el Opera no pide nada
<kurama10> ferni: si es un .doc o .exe usarias : openoffice.org archivo.doc
<kurama10> por citar unn ejemplo
<ferni> claro pero no es lo que busco
<ferni> quiero que me lo abra con el programa predeterminado
<ferni> cualquier archivo
<Ka0os> dannyLopez:  has probado el avant browser?
<Ka0os> no tienes que instalr ningun plugins
<kurama10> asi como cuando le das doble click
<kurama10> ?
<kurama10> ferni:
<kurama10> ?
<ferni> sisi
<dannyLopez> no, soy casado con chrome os y ubuntu, por eso siempre pregunto
<Ka0os> sudo apt-get install google-chrome
<Ka0os> jajaja en la variedad esta el gusto dicen!
<bifus> hola
<Ka0os> a ver una canita al aire con el avant browser
<bifus> sabes de alguna aplicacion de consola o ligera para descargar archivos desde el protocolo rtsp?
<Ka0os> ferni:  tu nick es por fernando o por fernet?
<ferni> por fernan
<ferni> fernan es el nombre de mi hno
<dannyLopez> Ka0os: asi se instala el chrome en ubuntu?
<ferni> chrome para linux
<ferni> http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html?hl=es-419&brand=CHJL&utm_campaign=es-419&utm_source=es-419-ar-ha-BKWS&utm_medium=ha&installdataindex=homepagepromo&platform=linux_ubuntu_i386
<Ka0os> si
<m4v> ferni: chromium-browser está en los repos hace rato.
<kurama10> ferni lo que quieres hacer es algo loco la verdad, por que para eso son los comando
<kurama10> pdrias hacer un script para eso
<Ka0os> dannyLopez: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Instalar_aplicaciones
<Juchipilo> XDDD
<Juchipilo> que es lo que quiere hacer el ferni?
<dannyLopez> Ka0os: pero toca descargarce el .deb
<ferni> si, despues de descargar el paquete se agregan los repositorios de google a tu sistema
<ferni> ya solucione lo que queria
<ferni> el comando es xdg-open archivo
<ferni> xdg-open archivo
<dannyLopez> si asi siempre lo hago
<Ka0os> sudo apt-get install google-chrome
<dannyLopez> por eso quiero saber si existe alguna forma de poner nativo el chrome en ubuntu
<ferni> chrome no es chromium-browser
<m4v> chrome es chromium con el logo de google
<dannyLopez> chromiun no trae plugins nativos
 * alexneb se despide .. ta mañana
<Ka0os> chee dannyLopez haz caso
<dannyLopez> si hago caso
<dannyLopez> pero es que tengo ese reto de modificar mi iso jeje
<Ka0os> jajajaja iso de que?
<Ka0os> no pues el desatendido del mundo de ubuntu!
<Ka0os> pero manejas ya tu distribucion dannyLopez
<dannyLopez> xD
<alexneb> brahem, ???
<Ka0os> creo que deberias enfocar tus esfuerzos en por lo menos saber instalar en tu distro
<Ka0os> antes de querer modificarla
<ferni> me fui
<ferni> adios
<Ka0os> chauuu
<Ka0os> ferni
<ferni> gracias
<ferni> nos vemos la proxima
<dannyLopez> a si no soy un linus pero si me defiendo en mi distro
<Ka0os> mmmm no eres como el Sr. linus ?
<Ka0os> si si eso se nota
<Ka0os> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Instalar_aplicaciones
<dannyLopez> ¬¬
<Ka0os> ¬¬ que pues?
<Ka0os> las mias son mas gruesas dannyLopez
<dannyLopez> deh
<junmu> o/
<pimpam> hola
<pimpam> no me funciona la voz en skype
<pimpam> lo he probado todo y eo microfono no me va
<pimpam> los demas no me escuchan
<pimpam> he desinstalado pulseaudio e instalado alsa , y ni por esas
<junmu> pimpam: te fijaste los controles de volumen?
<kurama10> ya le configuraste que este en modo de captura
<pimpam> si
<pimpam> n se k puedo mirar mas
<pimpam> esta todo a 100
<deviant> hola a todos
<Varc> !hola | deviant
<kubot> deviant: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<deviant> una duda, tengo 10.04 LTS desde que salio, pero ahora cambie de pc a una dualcore y he notado que va lenta, ya le he movido hasta el ultimo hilo de kernel y sigue mas o menos igual, mi pregunta en si es si upgradeando a 10.10 sera mejor o me sigo quedando con lts...??
<Ka0os> deviant:  por queno revisas la parte grafica
<Ka0os> la tarjeta grafica que este correctamente configurada
<deviant> Ka0os, la he revisado, es una nvidia y esta todo bien...
<Ka0os> tienes todos los plugins
<deviant> pero ahi me sale otra duda es mejor una desktop en 300mhz que en 250mhz..?
<Ka0os> por que desde la 10.04 he notado que es algo cargadita en cuanto a requerimientos de video
<Ka0os> incluso hubo pcs en las cuales no pude instalarlo debido a lso requerimientos graficos y de Ram
<deviant> y cuales serían esos plugins Ka0os ...??
<Ka0os> en que sentido esta lento tu pc
<Ka0os> la placa de video es integrada
<deviant> corre bien, pero de vez en vez se pone lenta e inclusive por decir, si pongo el tucan y el amsn ya se congela por segundos...
<NeKRoiDe> buenass
<deviant> hola NeKRoiDe
<Ka0os> pues deberias ver los requrimientos
<Ka0os> y si tu video es integrado ver cuanto tiene de video compartido
<Ka0os> podria ser que se te queda corta la RAM
<NeKRoiDe> tengo un problema con el teclado numerico no funciona...
<kurama10> ya probaste apretando shift+bloq num
<Ka0os> tiene prendida la lucesita el teclado una verde o naranja
<deviant> Ka0os, que comando es para ver lo de la tarjeta de video...??
<deviant> glxinfo.... no..??
<NeKRoiDe> jajaj
<NeKRoiDe> si si
<Ka0os> dmesg te da mucha inf sobre el hardware
<NeKRoiDe> toy viendo que lo esta usando como raton
<Ka0os> incluyendo la tarjeta grafica
<NeKRoiDe> solucionado lo del teclado numerico
<Ka0os> jajajajaja estaba apagado?
<deviant> si es integrada Ka0os
<NeKRoiDe> otro problmea... el del borra pero sin confirmacion
<NeKRoiDe> no no estaba apagado
<Ka0os> cuanto tienes de ram deviant
<deviant> 1ddr2
<NeKRoiDe> estaba activado el controlar el puntero desde el teclado nuemrico
<deviant> y de video 128
<NeKRoiDe> el Delete Borra pero no me pide confirmacion..
<Ka0os> mmmm si es tu ram lo que te esta dando ese problema
<Ka0os> un gb tienes
<deviant> sip
<Ka0os> es poca
<Ka0os> eso es lo que esta fallando
<Ka0os> lee los requerimientos de la 10.04
<deviant> ademas en las especificaciones de la ram me sale esta leyenda con el lshw: this device hasn't been claimed
<jmanuel_cool> saludando a los que estan respirando, zombies esperar hasta mañana
<deviant> minimo pide 2 el 10.04...?
<deviant> pero en la otra maquina vieja, que era un coppermine lentium 3 con 512 andaba muy bien el 10.04
<Ka0os> lastima que hiciste tanto si solo era fijarse que tu ram es insuficiente
<deviant> XD
<Ka0os> como sabes bien tienes el video integrado significa que nisiquiera tienes disponible ese giga para el pc
<deviant> compile el kernel, meti parche, le eche mas carbon y es la ram... lol
<Ka0os> jajaja pobre de ti
<deviant> con razon un core siempre me anda como loco...
<deviant> voy a comprar otra cuando cobre
<Ka0os> LSHW (Hardware Lister)
<Ka0os> LSHW es una herramienta que proporciona información detallada sobre la configuración de hardware de la máquina.
<Ka0os> Como por ejemplo la configuración de memoria exacta, la versión de firmware , Mainboard configuración,la versión de CPU y la velocidad,la configuracion de cache, la velocidad del BUS, etc...
<deviant> lol
<deviant> ni fix... a comprar mas ram
<Ka0os> si
<Ka0os> te toca
<deviant> entonces si upgradeo a 10.10 ni chiste...
<Ka0os> y la proxima antes de instalar lee los requerimientos de la distro
<Ka0os> te va dar error
<deviant> lo se Ka0os , pero te digo, con la coppermine jalaba bien bonito, eso si, sin compiz, pero bien que ni jadeaba y no pasaba de 70% con amsn, xchat, tucan, firefox
<deviant> hola cousteau , me extrañaste..??
<deviant> XD
<cousteau> no me acuerdo
<deviant> el mexicano de chihuahua que le hacia la vida de cuadritos a m4v... y ya ahi le paro o me banea...
<deviant> bueno, gracias Ka0os
<Ka0os> deviant:  redefine la cantidad de ram de tu video en la bios
<Ka0os> ponle 64 o 128
<deviant> la tenia en 128 y cambie a 64 y nada, hasta pior..
<deviant> XD
<deviant> me devolvi a 128
<deviant> bueno, en auto y agarra el 128
<Ka0os> usa xubuntu
<Ka0os> la 10.10
<deviant> tengo xfce
<deviant> ahi si parece correcaminos XD
<deviant> bueno me retiro, gracias de nuevo Ka0os
<Ka0os> chauu
<deviant> adieu
<deviant> chin, se me olvido una pregunta
<deviant> como diablos instalo juegos de dos imagenes iso...???
<Ka0os> playonlinux
<deviant> no me deja, cuando pide el iso2 me avienta error
<cousteau> deviant, desmontas uno, montas el otro
<Ka0os> lastima se poco de juegos
<deviant> mmmm
<Ka0os> usa unidades virtuales montando ambas imagenes
<cousteau> o montas cada uno en una carpeta distinta: cdrom y cdrom2
<deviant> he montado en dos carpetas distintas
<deviant> con el gmount
<deviant> he usado terminal y nop
<Varc> Alguien aqui usa glade ?
<deviant> pero bueno, eso no me apura mucho, me apuraba lo de la rlentizacion
<deviant> bueno ora si, abur
<Onicev> Hola
<dudu> hola
<Onicev> Como tengo problemas con la resolucion de mi monitor con ubuntu 10.10, he cargado el ubuntu 7.10 que me daba en origen la resolucion que yo deseaba por defecto
<Onicev> la duda o pregunta es:
<Onicev> ¿Que ocurre si copio el xorg.conf obtenido en ubuntu 7.10 y la pego en ubuntu 10.10?
<jmanuel_cool> Onicev, a lo mejor te sirva
<Onicev> pues voy a ello
<jmanuel_cool> pero porsia haz antes un respaldo del xorg.conf del 10.10
<cousteau> Onicev, usan cosas distintas en el xorg, a lo mejor te dejan de funcionar cosas como el teclado o el ratón
<Onicev> y si no sirve... a reinstalar de nuevo
<cousteau> pero yo probaría
<cousteau> Onicev, no, si no sirve, lo borras y lo dejas como estaba.
<Onicev> es que ya no se me ocurre otra cosa
<cousteau> nvidia o ati?
<Onicev> no puedo borrarlo.
<Onicev> ayer hice algo parecido pero generando un nuevo archivo y para borrarlo no hubo manera
<Onicev> Otra cuestion para terminar por hoy. Al actualizar tras cargar el sistema, hay un paquete o archivo o como se llame que se ha quedado "atascado" en el gestor de paquetes de Synaptic
<Onicev> ¿Como hago para eliminarlo, o que termine de instalarse...?
<Onicev> Perdon. NO es en Synaptic. Es en el gestor de actualizaciones
<Onicev> el archivo se llama "event-based init daemon"
<Ka0os> el mismo gestor de actualización te da la opcion que repares
<Onicev> ni me deja instalarlo ni se quita de enmedio
<cousteau> Onicev, "upstart". Mismo problema aquí
<Onicev> Ahora hay otra cosa que no entiendo. Tengo el xorg.conf de la version 7.10 guardado en pendrive. Cuando copio y pego en el sistema 10.10...¡¡¡no me deja pegar el archivo y sobreescribir el que tengo!!!
<cousteau> Onicev, claro, no tendrás permisos
<Onicev> ¿entonces que hago? quiero sustituirlo
<Onicev> ¿Es que no hay manera de llegar a puerto de una vez?
<cousteau> pero antes de sobreescribir, copia el antiguo, por ejemplo a /etc/X11/xorg.conf.antiguo
<Onicev> nada. el antiguo que le den
<cousteau> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.antiguo
<cousteau> (por si acaso)
<Onicev> si el invento funciona, pues bien. y si no funciona ya tengo entrenamiento de reinstalacion
<cousteau> y luego   sudo cp /media/mi_pendrive/carpeta/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Onicev> Por favor, pasame la orden que deberia meter en el terminal para copiar el archivo nuevo sobre el antiguo
#ubuntu-es 2011-02-02
<Onicev> no hay manera. abandono por hoy
<Onicev> un saludo
<Onicev> bye
<cousteau> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1679717 -> lo del upstart parece que ya se sabe
<G0di> is back (En clase... xau/Gone: 2 hr 45 min 53 s) (G0di-¬)
<colo> esta corriendo el skype pero no puedo verlo, como se restaura?
<xangua> si te fijas en el área de notificación tienes el iconito de skype
<colo> xangua, se escondio
<colo> desaparecio
<xangua> habrás quitado el área de notificación
<colo>  no xanagua las otras aplicaciones si estan
<colo> solo se fue el skype
<Mauricio12345> hola
<xangua> está corriendo dices pero no lo vez por ninguna parte¿¿
<colo> exacto
<xangua> entonces mata el proceso colo: pkill sype
<xangua> y lo vuelves a abrir
<xangua> pkill skype
<Mauricio12345> que pasaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa???????????'''
<Mauricio12345> WTF
<xangua> no se, qué te pasa a ti Mauricio12345¿
<colo> me dice que esta corriendo en otra instancia
<colo>  si lo mato y lo vuelvoa a abrir entiendo que va a andar nuevamente, pero queria saber si era posible recuperarlo sin kill
<colo> hasta mañana
<Guest58090> hola
<Guest58090> alguien sabe si existe
<Guest58090> un repositorio
<Guest58090> unificado para ubuntu
<Guest58090> ??
<Guest58090> algo asi estilo AUR o YAOURT
<Guest58090> ?
<xangua> hay varios repositorios extras como los PPA de launchpad y getdeb.net
<Guest58090> xangua si, pero hay alguno que tenga todos los programas actualizados como el de Webupd8, que tiene pocos, estilo AUR
<Guest58090> ?
<xangua> yo personalmete encontré un ppa que te da actualizaciones de muchos programas y añade otros Guest58090, incluyendo nuevos kernels
<xangua> se llama quasi-rolling, creo que el mismo nombre lo explica todo
<Guest58090> excelente xangua, y es seguro? o conocido?
<xangua> pues conocido no es, seguro pues usalo bajo tu propio riesgo, a mi no me ha dado problemas
<xangua> básicamente es como un recopilatorio de varios ppa en uno solo, de hecho varios paquetes automáticamente se copian de otros populares que ya existen https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/+archive/guiodiclucid
<Guest58090> ok entonces lo probare, gracias
<Guest58090> otra pregunta offtopic, es corta, existe aircrack para android?
<joaquin_> hola que tal alguien sabe como puedo actualizar los repos en ubuntu 9.10
<xangua> sudo apt-get update
<joaquin_> sip
<cryss> Hola, tengo una duda tengo una VPS, con ubutnu 10.4 server
<joaquin_> pero quiero actualizar a los mas nuevs
<cryss> ya tengo instalado apache
<cryss> y webmin
<xangua> !upgrade | joaquin_
<kubot> joaquin_: Una actualización de versión (upgrade) es el proceso de pasar de una versión anterior de Ubuntu a una nueva, ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Notas_sobre_actualizaciones o en inglés (mejor actualizada): http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade . Recuerda que es siempre una buena idea tener un backup de las cosas importantes por lo que pueda pasar.
<cryss> como puedo hacer para agregarle un dominio?
<joaquin_> e visto que esta emesene 2 y yo tengo el 1
<Guest58090> joaquin_ agrega el ppa
<cryss> alguna idea de como agregar un dominio?
<Guest58090> joaquin_ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bjfs/ppa
<Guest58090> joaquin_ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install emesene2
<Guest58090> pfffff se habia ido y yo hablando solo
<Guest58090> @clima santiago chile
<Guest58090> !clima
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'clima'.
<Guest58090> !bot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<Ka0os> jajaja
<Guest58090> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot m4v es un bot?????
<alienware> hola a todos alguien me puede recomendar un programa de ubuntu que me pueda ayudar a reparar una memoria
<Guest58090> alienware testdisk
<Ka0os> define bien reparar memoria?
<weeifuh> Guest58090, www.meteochile.cl
<Ka0os> si se daño fisicamente no es posible atravez de software
<Ka0os> test Disk es de disco como su nombre lo dice
<Ka0os> no de memoria
<Guest58090> y photorec???
<alienware> lo que pasa que me lo detecta como 2250 pram
<alienware> es lo que me lo marca
<Ka0os> recuperacion de fotografias
<Guest58090> Kao0s a mi si me sirve
<arp-off> que memoria es?
<Ka0os> Guest58090:  es un bot!?
<Guest58090> Ka0os a mi si me sirve
<alienware> no verbatim
<alienware> y escuche que en linux tenia los programas o comandos pero no se cual utilizar
<Guest58090> mmm nose
<alienware> es que no puedo ver nada de mis archivos que tenia
<alienware> y la verdad quiero ya quitar todo y recuperar mi memoria
<adriel> hola chicos a todos me pueden ayudar con un pequenito problema k tengo con mis audifonos y microfono k no funcionan para nada tengo una labtop hp dv4 con una targeta ati de video
<Guest58090> con gparted, testdisk
<Ka0os> pero estas seguro que el daño no es fisico?
<Guest58090> adriel tengo una dv2000 y funciona todo ok menos el mic, en win tampoco me funcan
<adriel> eh intentado algunas cosas en la occiones de sonido pero nada funciona
<Ka0os> adriel desde ayer andas con el mismo problema! ve a un tecnico o habilita la salida de audifonos
<alienware> no
<Ka0os> HP = hecha polvo
<alienware> tiene nada de daño de hecho lo detecta mi compu pero no lo toma como memoria lo toma como pram
<adriel> ami este problemita  lo tengo desde k uso linux
<arp-off> ami me anda perfecto los audifonos y mic
<arp-off> eso es tema de configuracion...
<adriel> incluso orita puchando como k se arreglo lo de los audifonos pero rregreso a cero otravez
<Ka0os> http://www.computing.net/answers/hardware/usb-flash-drive-not-recognized-/41792.html alienware
<Guest58090> !testdisk adriel
<kubot> Guest58090: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<adriel> tengo un programa de llamadas en la pc y no puedo usarlo por ese problema
<Guest58090> kubot eres un tonto
<adriel> como lo hago
<Ka0os> Guest58090:  es un bot?
<Ka0os> jajaja
<arp-off> debe estar mal configurado adriel
<Guest58090> jajajaja
<Guest58090> quie yo???
<Ka0os> yes }
<cryss> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<Ka0os> adriel si es muy importante entonces llevala a servicio tecnico no sea tacaño
<Guest58090> jajaj
<adriel> lo k pasa k no es tecnico es de configuracion
<arp-off> y we
<Ka0os> ahhhhh !
<Ka0os> perdona adriel no tengo tu altisimo grado de comprension
<arp-off> a ponerse entonces a aprender a configurar...
<Guest58090> Ka0os dolobu
<adriel> ustedes son lo k saben de esto no me manden para otro lado\
<Guest58090> XD
<Ka0os> el conocimiento es caro
<Guest58090> yo no cacho naa
<Ka0os> cuanto pagas ?
<Guest58090> de eso
<Guest58090> mmmmm 1313
<Guest58090> depende
<Guest58090> LOL
<Ka0os> ademas de ser bot Guest58090 eres Dislexico?
<adriel> no necesito el conosimiento solo areglar el problema\
<arp-off> para arreglar el problema hay que tener el conocimiento suficiente
<arp-off> sea este sencillo o no
<adriel> pero eso lo tienen ustedes
<Ka0os> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/manualCategory?cc=es&lc=es&dlc=es&document=&product=3777250 adriel
<arp-off> no tercerises responsabilidades, como usuario preocupate en aprender algo tan simple
<arp-off> eso es "comodidad" del usuario
<Ka0os> adriel:  a ver si logras leer el manual de tu pc ... por que escribir si se ve que no sabes
<Guest58090> Ka0os NO SOY BOT XDXDDXDXDXDXDX
<Ka0os> Guest58090:  no grites en la sala sshhhhhhhhhhhh!
<arp-off> Guest58090 podrias empezar por ponerte un nick /nick pepe
<adriel> la verdad no
<Guest58090> weno me cayo, no tiene negrita para hablar intermedio Xd
<arp-off> adriel si sos comodo, vas por mal camino. o volve al sistema operativo del Doble Click, aca vas muerto
<Guest58090> Ka0os no soy dislexico
<Ka0os> jajaja
<alienware> ok gracias kaoos
<Guest58090> no soy dislexico por que no como tanto
<arp-off> semilla del mal
<arp-off> :P
<Guest58090> jaja
<Ka0os> bueno ese del doble click .... ahora se los simplificaron a un click para que adriel pudiera usarlo
<Guest58090> eres un Ka0os
<Guest58090> jajaajj
<adriel> no en realidad me interesa aprender por eso pregunto aki lo k no se pero parese k algunos son muy siberneticos para ayudar a los demas si umillalos
<Guest58090> pregunta offtopic, que prefieren un ps3 o un xbox 360??
<arp-off> ciberneticos
<arp-off> Guest58090 nada
<Guest58090> ubuntu para jugar teeworlds jajajaj
<Ka0os> adriel: duelen los ojos de leerte de verdad !
<Guest58090> no enserio, es q me voy a ciomprar una?
<dzup2> y si que es muy offtopic eso
<arp-off> una maquina de cocer con wifi
<xangua> adriel: la verdad con tal cantidad de detalles que das es difícil ayudar, como el topic del canal dice esto es un canal de soporte, debes de aprender a hacer las cosas por ti mismo
<arp-off> que se yo
<xangua> !sonido | adriel
<kubot> adriel: Si tienes problemas con el sonido,haz click en el applet de volume, luego en preferencias de sonido y verifica las preferencias de 'Hardware' y 'Volume', si esto falla, entonces ve la documentación oficial (inglés) en: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound y https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting. Usa !mp3 si escuchas los sonidos del sistema pero no puedes reproducir archivos mp3
<Ka0os> adriel:  que distro instalaste en ese laptop
<xangua> Guest58090: para eso es el offtopic como tu mismo dijiste
<Guest58090> adriel, te llamas asi??
<Guest58090> ok xangua
<Guest58090> me voy a OT
<Guest58090> pa q no me reten
<Ka0os> nahhh se llama ariel pero no da para escribirlo bien ... lol
<Guest58090> XD
<Ka0os> tu vas al OGT
<Ka0os> escribe bien Guest58090
<Guest58090> mmmm al ACM1PT
<adriel> microfono y audifonos
<adriel> my son
<Ka0os> adriel que sistema operativo tienes?
<Ka0os> ademas de winbugs?
<adriel> ubuntu 10.10
<Ka0os> que version ?
<adriel> 64 bit
<Ka0os> te bajaste la desktop?
<arp-off> em
<Ka0os> mmm pero tu pc no es amd
<julian> Alguien me podria dar una luz como hacer un script para usar con el download manager PROZILLA, la idea seria poner una lista de files en un archivos y que el la descargara. seria esto posible?
<arp-off> yo tengo entre otras cosas, un ubuntu 10.10 x64, el cual anda perfectamente con el Mic y Audifono para hablar...
<adriel> si
<Guest58090>  PORNZILLA
<Guest58090> ??????
<arp-off> solo tenes que ingresar al panel de configuracion de audio y setearlo bien
<weeifuh> pronzilla? jajaaj
<Ka0os> deja de leer en google adriel y contesta mas rapido
<adriel> k kieres saber
<Ka0os>  :|  me voy a dormir de esperar a que leas todo eso
<Ka0os> cual descargaste la desktop?
<Ka0os> o la version para laptop
<Ka0os> lo otro es que 64x es para amd
<julian> prozilla, es un aceletaor download manager, trabaja ncurses.... Esta muy beuno.. el mejor hasta el momento que he ensayado y ya los ensaye todos...
<Ka0os> y lo tuyo es una intel
<adriel> para labtop
<adriel> amd
<Ka0os> julian conoces el metodo de aumentar tu ram por medio de una USB?
<xangua> Ka0os: no confundas gimnasia con magnesia, amd64 es un nombre genérico para 64bit, ellos lo inventaron
<Ka0os> ve a la pagina de ubuntu y muestrame la descarga de 64 bits para intel por favor xangua
<xangua> Ka0os: amd64, ya te dije
<adriel> acuerdense de mi problemita
<Ka0os> el dice que instalo 64 bits en su laptop
<Ka0os> intel?
<weeifuh> amd64 funciona impeque en intel
<adriel> la mia es amd
<Ka0os> ya pasaste a tercer plano adriel por andar leyendo en google
<adriel> en ningun momento eh dicho k es intel
<Ka0os> el modelo que das arriba adri es de una intel
<Ka0os> ve por el manual de tu pc mejor
<Ka0os> lee el rotulito que dice el nombre en el monitor
<elmagoh> Ka0os las series dv2000 tambien salieron en amd
<adriel> dije k tengo una hp dv4 targeta ati
<adriel> no veo donde dice intel
<Ka0os> adriel	hola chicos a todos me pueden ayudar con un pequenito problema k tengo con mis audifonos y microfono k no funcionan para nada tengo una labtop hp dv4 con una targeta ati de video
<Ka0os> jajaja eso andaba buscando arriba
<adriel> pero donde dice intel
<elmagoh> exacto
<adriel> eso es justamente lo k tengo pero eso es amd no intel
<cryss> como puedo agregar un dominio a un servidor con ubuntu 10.3 lts?
<cryss> como puedo agregar un dominio a un servidor con ubuntu 10.4 lts?**
<adriel> buscalo en google k ahi lo dice
<elmagoh> adriel sigue la misma indicacion que le das a cryss
<cryss> elmagoh, que?
<adriel> no no es para el es para ka0os
<Ka0os> bueno el punto es que tengas instalada la version 10.10 de ubuntu para laptop
<adriel> si esa es la k tengo
<Ka0os> que configura magnificamente todo el pc y como el tuyo en un entertaiment
<Ka0os> mejor aun
<Ka0os> jajajaja bueno adriel solo falta que aprendas a leer ... a escribir lo dudo a estas alturas y te leas el manual de tu pc
<adriel> jajaja es dificil llenar una copa k ya esta llena
<adriel> estudialo, meditalo aver k le sacas
<Debianrocks> !m4v
<kubot> m4v es un formato de vídeo, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M4v normalmente presente en #kubuntu-es
<Debianrocks> !mod
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'mod'.
<Debianrocks> !m4v
<kubot> Debianrocks: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<Debianrocks> !m4v
<cryss> !centos
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'centos'.
<Debianrocks> !m4v
<kubot> m4v es un formato de vídeo, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M4v normalmente presente en #kubuntu-es
<Debianrocks> m4v!
<Debianrocks> !xchat
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'xchat'.
<Debianrocks> !irssi
<kubot> Irssi Es un Cliente IRC para la consola de Linux. Puedes instalarlo con: ( sudo apt-get install irssi ). Para conectar a un servidor por ejemplo: ( irssi -c irc.freenode.org ). Para ingresar a un canal: ( /join #ubuntu-es ).
<cryss> !spam
<kubot> En #Ubuntu-es no queremos spam o propaganda de ningún tipo, sea de canales IRC, o temas relacionados con Linux. Es molesto y de mala educación.
<cryss> !spam Debianrocks
<kubot> Debianrocks: En #Ubuntu-es no queremos spam o propaganda de ningún tipo, sea de canales IRC, o temas relacionados con Linux. Es molesto y de mala educación.
<Debianrocks> !troll
<kubot> Un troll es alguien cuyo comportamiento es considerado molesto por el resto de los usuarios en el canal, esto incluye entrar en offtopic, preguntar las mismas preguntas una y otra vez sin reconocer las respuestas, etc. Siempre respeta los !lineamientos y el !CoC mientras estés en nuestros canales.
<cryss> Debianrocks, prueba los factos del kubot en privado
<cryss> no llenes el canal de  esas cosas
<Debianrocks> jajajajaja ok
<omarmt22> amigos alguien me podria ayudar a cambiar mi ip publica en linux,,, sin tener que resetear mi modem ?
<omarmt22> o algun consejo
<uscratch> eso depende para q
<omarmt22> para diversas cosas amigo.. pero precisamente para ver peliculas y no estarme parando al resetarlo el modem
<uscratch> se podria usar tor
<omarmt22> jeje
<omarmt22> tor
<omarmt22> ok..
<omarmt22> es un programa?
<uscratch> si algo asi
<uscratch> omarmt22: tu dices como ver peliculas de megavideo o algo parecido
<omarmt22> exactamente amigo
<omarmt22> alguien me dijo que con jdownloader
<omarmt22> tal vez funcione..
<uscratch> omarmt22: justamente solo los descargo
<uscratch> omarmt22: con un plugin de megavideo, pero siempre es un poco estorbosos
<uscratch> *estorboso
<omarmt22> ooh
<uscratch> *plugin de firefox
<omarmt22> ah muy bien... voy a buscar algo referente gracias uscratch
<uscratch> en fin el plugin se llama download helper, a
<omarmt22> okay muchas gracias
<uscratch> omarmt22: tambien he usado clive, pero solo en youtube
<uscratch> omarmt22: http://clive.sourceforge.net/
<uscratch> omarmt22: justamente de lo q te decia, un ejemplo seria este http://yisux.wordpress.com/2008/12/24/solucion-evitar-la-limitacion-de-megavideo/
<uscratch> omarmt22: o este http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/2328676/Descargar-Videos-de-Youtube-desde-LINUX.html
<omarmt22> oh amigo ese truco se ve muy bueno y simple.. solo dejar el video en pause.. y se guarda automaticamente..
<omarmt22> voy a probar
<omarmt22> te lo agradezco mucho
<froduntu> buenas canal
<cmaiz82> buenos dias
<abdabanesha> buenas a todos
<abdabanesha> alguien usa wicd?
<abdabanesha> se puede cambiar el icono del mismo? poner por ejemplo el abanico de conexionado de network manager?
<Tarrasquero> no creo
<abdabanesha> es una verdadera lastima, pues para algo bueno que tiene el network no se puede aprovechar en wicd
<abdabanesha> jejeje
<cmaiz82> sabeis si la memoria RAM se puede mezclar?
<Tarrasquero> mezclar?
<cmaiz82> si, poner distintas
<Tarrasquero> cmaiz82: imposible
<Tarrasquero> a menos que sea compatible con la placa base
<cmaiz82> por ejemplo dos de 4gb y dos de 2gb
<Tarrasquero> puedes poner de distintos tamaños pero compatibles
<Tarrasquero> las placas tienen un limite de mb
<Tarrasquero> algunas no mas de 4gb
<Tarrasquero> otrs asta 8gb
<cmaiz82> la mia cabe hasta 16gb
<cmaiz82> pero tengo 2 de 2gb osea 4gb
<Tarrasquero> pues dale
<cmaiz82> y quiero comprar un poco mas pero de otra marca
<Tarrasquero> cmaiz82: si quieres ampliar...
<cmaiz82> porque de la misma ha subido mucho
<cmaiz82> pero no pasa nada porque sea de otra marca Tarrasquero ?
<Tarrasquero> quita una de ellas
<cmaiz82> ahora mismo las tengo en dual channel
<Tarrasquero> y llevala a la tienda y compralas
<Tarrasquero> la marca no importa
<Tarrasquero> kingston es buena
<cmaiz82> si, la que quiero comprar es igual pero de otra marca
<cmaiz82> las que tengo son geil y quiero comprar kingston hyperx
<Tarrasquero> solo si es ddr2 o lo que sea
<cmaiz82> no dara problemas de incompatibilidad ni nada?
<cmaiz82> si, es ddr2
<Tarrasquero> pues siendo ddr2 no importa la marca
<Tarrasquero> puedes cojer la mas barata
<Tarrasquero> la ram quizas sea el único harware que tiene garantia de por vida :)
<cmaiz82> jejeje
<cmaiz82> pues si creo que voy hacer eso
<cmaiz82> comprare la mas barata
<cmaiz82> de kingston claro
<Tarrasquero> eso es
<cmaiz82> es que ayer compre una grafica
<Tarrasquero> lleva la que tienes de todos modos para comprarla =
<cmaiz82> y ya que estoy le subo un poco la ram
<Tarrasquero> ok
<cmaiz82> eso haré Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> aunque dudo que la vallas a usr toda
<cmaiz82> tu crees? para juegos
<Tarrasquero> lo que mas tira es de gpu... la ram tbm pero no tanto
<cmaiz82> ahá
<cmaiz82> es que no se si con 4gb ira bien
<cmaiz82> supongo que dependera del juego
<Tarrasquero> pues si pero ya te digo...
<Tarrasquero> es para usar en win2?
<cmaiz82> pues mira buena pregunta
<cmaiz82> te iba a preguntar eso mismo
<cmaiz82> crees que le sacaré partido a la grafia en linux?
<abdabanesha> algien usa irssi?
<Tarrasquero> pues si la tienes correcta, si
<Tarrasquero> abdabanesha: yo
<abdabanesha> ok
<cmaiz82> es que no estoy muy seguro de que wine tire bien con juegos de win2
<abdabanesha> hay alguna manera de poder mover la pantalla?
<abdabanesha> me refiero leer mas arriba ? es que llegados a un punto no puedo desplazar mas texto
<Tarrasquero> las teclas
<abdabanesha> es mas no puedo desplazar mas texto
<Tarrasquero> Re pág y av pág
<abdabanesha> si le doy up me aparece lo que anteriormente escribi
<Tarrasquero> al lado de inicio/ fin
<abdabanesha> jaajajaja uso netbook yhe de averiguarlo
<abdabanesha> gracias
<abdabanesha> ok listo
<abdabanesha> gracias
<abdabanesha> te preguntaria tb algo referido a nano, pero no es el caso
<abdabanesha> gracias hermano
<nep0x> Hola!
<nep0x> Este canal funciona?
<Lostizytu> nep0x:
<Lostizytu> HOLA
<nep0x> lo siento me he puesto a hacer otra cosa y no me he dado cuenta que me has contestado
<nep0x> sigues ahi?
<Lostizytu> SI
<Lostizytu> DIME
<Lostizytu> nep0x:
<nep0x> Hola
<Lostizytu> buen dia
<Lostizytu> nep0x: eres informatico?
<nep0x> si
<nep0x> como lo sabes?
<Lostizytu> en tu trabajo te piden hacer cosas q no estan en tu contrato?
<Lostizytu> ( pk por lo general ken le gusta linux es informatico)
<Lostizytu> xD
<Lostizytu> :(
<Lostizytu> ME PIDIERON REVISAR 1 MOTOR
<nep0x> cierto, pues todavia no trabajo, pero supongo que si que te mandan hacer cosas que no estan en tu contrato o que no tienen nada que ver
<nep0x> Lostizytu en que trabajas?
<Lostizytu> de informatico
<Lostizytu> nep0x:
<nep0x> bueno pero la profesion del informatico es vasta como el oceano, en que en concreto
<Lostizytu> pero el otro dia me pidieron revisar un motor de 1 motor electriocp
<Lostizytu> soporte , redes
<nep0x> guay
<Lostizytu> quede plop cuando me pidieron revisar 1 motor electrico
<Lostizytu> :S
<nep0x> si la verdad es que es raro
<Lostizytu> son de esos motores de porton electrico
<Lostizytu> q uno abre con 1 llaverito
<Lostizytu> lo conoces?
<nep0x> no
 * alexneb ahhh los chinos vienen.. "saco la cabeza por la ventana y me encuento una panda de chinos en huelgaa....aahhhh vienen a por mi fijo" son muchooooss....
<Lostizytu> aah
<nep0x> espero que te paguen un plus por arreglarles el motor xD
<Lostizytu> bueno tube q revisar la tarjeta electronica y repararlo
<nep0x> si lo reparaste cojonudo!!
<Lostizytu> asi como ayer repare 1 fuente de 1 pc
<Lostizytu> antes compraban fuente nueva
<nep0x> bueno, pues yo estoy enfadado con ubuntu amigo
<Lostizytu> pk
<nep0x> porque ayer actualice mi version de ubuntu de 10.04 a 10.10, y cuando elijo la version nueva al iniciar el sistema, la pantalla se me queda en negro y no aparece nada! Se que el sistema sigue cargando porque escucho el sonido del chequeado de password, entonces queria saber como puedo detectar el problema!
<nep0x> Hola?
<erUSUL> nep0x: prueba el modo recovery y reconfigura las X. que tarjeta gráfica tienes? que driver usas?
<nep0x> gracias por contestar
<nep0x> reconfigura las X?
<erUSUL> nep0x: si en recovery mode una de las opciones es reconfigurar el sistema grafico
<nep0x> voy a intentarlo
<nep0x> erUSUL: No he podido meterme en el modo recovery para hacer lo que me decias porque la pantalla tb se me pone negra
<erUSUL> nep0x: :/ puedes arrancar con el kernel antiguo ?
<nep0x> si eso si
<nep0x> y me funciona parfectamente
<nep0x> mi tarjeta es integrada
<nep0x> Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller----> lspci | grep VGA
<nep0x> alguna idea?
<erUSUL> nep0x: solo se me ocurre que arranques el nuevo kernel pasandole el parametro nomodeset...
<erUSUL> nep0x: eso desahabilitará algunas cosas pero podras mirar que es lo que falla ? no se
<nep0x> maldito ubuntu...
<nep0x> como se le pasan ese parametro?
<erUSUL> nep0x: en el menu de grub escoges editar la entrada. creo que es dandole a "e" ( lo pone en elgun lugar del menu. despues en la linea del kernel, despues de "ro quiet splash " pones " nomodeset" y arrancas la entrada modificada ( crtl + x  sino recuerdo mal)
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<Nemo-II> buenos dias
<Nemo-II> Estoy intentando encontrar el archivo /etc/hosts , pero no me apararece , es ubuntu 10.4 lts
<erUSUL> Nemo-II: pues tiene que estar ahi
<Nemo-II> joe..eso pensaba yo
<erUSUL> Nemo-II: haz « ping localhost »
<VADER> hola señoress
<Nemo-II> si eso si que funciona hace el ping desde el localhost 127.0.0.1
<Nemo-II> pero me extraña no ver en etc/hosts
<erUSUL> Nemo-II: entonces es que el fichero esta ahí
<Nemo-II> eso no lo encuentro ...estra oculto?
<erUSUL> Nemo-II: no; haz « ls -al /etc/hosts »
<Nemo-II> me aparece -rw-r--r--  1 root root /etc7host
<erUSUL> Nemo-II: entonces es que está ahi
<erUSUL> por que dices que no está ?
<Nemo-II> joe por que no lo veo...
<erUSUL> Nemo-II: pero no lo ves donde?
<Nemo-II> en el editor
<Nemo-II> si lo quiero editar
<erUSUL> Nemo-II:  a ver que comando usaste?
<Nemo-II> gedit
<erUSUL> Nemo-II: haz « gksudo gedit /etc/hosts »
<Nemo-II> vale-........
<Nemo-II> gracias....
<Nemo-II> para buscarv ficheros como lo haces?
<Nemo-II> me refiero conoces el nombre pero no sabes donde esta?
<juanito1> hi
<juanito1> placa madre que la bios soporte virtualizaciones de S.O. de 64 bits
<Zuhaitz> Buenas, tengo probemas con la instalacion de 11.04, no me deja ni siquera arrancar.
<Zuhaitz> cannot mount /dev/loop0
<Zuhaitz> Alguien sabe pq puede ser? gracias
<nemo-II_> para buscar un archivo en ubuntu 10.4 que sabes elnombre del fichero pero no sabes ni donde esta?
<Zuhaitz> find /ruta/directorio -iname '*archivo*'
<Zuhaitz> ¿?
<Zuhaitz> xD
<nemo-II_> gracias arbolito
<nemo-II_> pero que no tengo ni idea de que directorio
<fosco_> Zuhaitz: el soporte para natty está en #ubuntu+1
<nemo-II_> ni ruta solo busco el archivo y se el nombre
<kalo_> buenas buenas
<nemo-II_> hola
<fosco_> nemo-II_: si es un archivo de usuario estará en /home, si es un archivo de un programa seguramente estará en /usr... seguro que algo sabes
<nemo-II_> solo el nombre asaber donde lo he metido
<fosco_> si lo hiciste con tu suario solo puede estar en /home
<fosco_> si lo hiciste con sudo ya es otra cosa
<fosco_> usuario*
<nemo-II_> pongamonos en ese caso?
<Zuhaitz> fosco_, si, la teoria me la se
<Zuhaitz> xD
<fosco_> nemo-II_: find / -iname *nombre*
<fosco_> pero ese comando hará trabajar mucho al disco y tardará bastante
<kalo_> tengo un error de display en una mini lap me dice no minitor
<fosco_> intenta acotar la busqueda
<fosco_> seguro que algo sabes
<kalo_> o algo asi
<nemo-II_> gracias fosco y zuhaitz
<kalo_> algien sabe cual es el canal de aircrack
<jvargas90> hola bueno dias
<jvargas90> que tal
<jvargas90> estoy tratando de instalar vmware 6 en ubuntu 9.10
<jvargas90> y no puedo
<jvargas90> y me sale Unable to build kernel module
<jvargas90> hola tengo problemas con el sertificado en pidgin con msn
<cmaiz82> buenas
<nemo-II_> buenas
<arp-off> ...
<Ka0os> buen día a todos en la sala
<fosco_> buenas
<GeorgeGarcia> Buenas tardes
<GeorgeGarcia> Disculpen Sr de Ubunto queria preguntar sobre algo que me sucedio
<GeorgeGarcia> Creo es un bung
<GeorgeGarcia> Miren si le coloco como nombre a una carpeta ".Nombre"  esta desaparece luego y no permite chekar sus archivos inmersos
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> GeorgeGarcia: todo lo q tenga un . delante es un archivo oculto
<GeorgeGarcia> Gracias por responder Sr. Pipi65 pero please podria decirme como acceder a ellos?
<pipo65> pero lo mismo puedes verlo si haces ls -a
<pipo65> dependiendo desde donde lo quieras ver
<fosco_> GeorgeGarcia, desde el gestor de archivos pulsa ctrl+H para ver los ocultos
<fosco_> desde la consola ls -a
<pipo65> hola fosco_
<fosco_> nas pipo65
<seyacat> jola ubuntues
<GeorgeGarcia> Pere lo intento
<seyacat> como hago para previsualizar en el icono el contenido del archivo de texto
<seyacat> recuerdo que antes lo tenia
<pipo65> en pcmanfm2 desde preferencias eso si usas pcmanfm2
<pipo65> mno sabria en otros gestores
<GeorgeGarcia> :( se que sonara tonto, pero no se donde esat el gestar de archivos
<pipo65> usas gnome
<pipo65> GeorgeGarcia:
<GeorgeGarcia> Si Sr. Pipo65 uso Ubunto 10.10
<fosco_> GeorgeGarcia, si abres cualquier carpeta o cualquier punto del menu lugares lo que ves es el gestor de archivos
<pipo65> trata de abrir lugares
<pipo65> fosco_: estas abaricioso de querer responder todas vos
<pipo65> me voy y vengo mas tarde a ayudar cuando no estes
<pipo65> jajajaja
<seyacat> ya lo solucione era problema del tema
<GeorgeGarcia> Listo he abriddo una carpeta: Mi escritorio
<GeorgeGarcia> Orale pero no se pelen chikos, luego se van ambos y como veo esa carpeta que cree
<pipo65> presiona ctrl+h
<GeorgeGarcia> Si!!! cierto ya la vi
<GeorgeGarcia> Gracias Sr's Pipo65 y Foco muy amables, si supieran entre desde Guindows par apoder verles
<pipo65> me siento como jesus hice un milagro le debolvi la vista a GeorgeGarcia  "ya pudo ver el directorio"
<GeorgeGarcia> Hehe Pipi65 se que ud's manejan conceptos diversos, yo no pero aprendere y espero poder colaborar como ud's a futuro
<GeorgeGarcia> Pipo65* lo siento
<pipo65> no lo sientas sigue practicando
<pipo65> a menudo la gente se asusta de usar linux
<pipo65> y lo abandonan
<pipo65> usa linux tarde o temprano te recompensara
<GeorgeGarcia> No pero yo no soy asi, me apasiona mucho es como un mundo desconocido
<pipo65> se podria decir q todos los q estamos aqui somos como personajes de lost
<pipo65> caimos en esta isla y jamas nos iremos
<GeorgeGarcia> O.o interesnate
<GeorgeGarcia> Sr. Pipo65 una pregunta mas debere ir a clases, ud programa en Gambas?
<pipo65> no pero es una buena utilidad de migrado
<GeorgeGarcia> Ahhh gracias es que deseo aprenderla, tan solo que no logro instalarle
<pipo65> necesitaras instalar primero el build-essentials
<GeorgeGarcia> Le dejo, que tenga buen trancurrir de dia y deberas gracias muy claridoso en su ayuda :)
<pipo65> de nada ;)
<GeorgeGarcia> Bay estare mas seguido por aqui...xD
<pipo65> lo esperamos
<jvargas90> hola que tal
<jvargas90> alguien sabe como instalar vmware 7 en ubuntu 9.10
<erUSUL> !vmware
<kubot> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<cousteau> no es por hacer de abogado del oracle... pero VirtualBox será más fácil de instalar
 * cousteau ha visto un factoid sin traducir, y se pone manos a la obra
<xangua> cousteau: !panels no agarra por cierto
<xangua> !panels
<kubot> Si quieres reiniciar los paneles de gnome a como estaban despues de instalar. Haz esto « gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && pkill gnome-panel ».
<xangua> aah mira ya agarra :)
<jvargas90> erUSUL, esque a la hora de instalar me dice magic number does not match
<erUSUL> jvargas90: ni idea nunca he instalado vmware. no siquiera a que se refieren con magic numbers
<jvargas90> okas
<cousteau> magic numbers = primeros bytes de un archivo (normalmente 4) que sirven a `file` para determinar el tipo de archivo
<cousteau> por ejemplo, para ejecutables y bibliotecas compartidas, es "^?ELF"
<jvargas90> !google magic number does not match en vmware
<cousteau> (7F 45 4C 46)
<kubot> VMware Workstation v7.1.2.301548 - Win/Linux - Linux 64bit - Taringa!: <http://www.taringa.net/posts/downloads/7177748/VMware-Workstation-v7_1_2_301548---Win_Linux---Linux-64bit.html>; VMware-Player-3.1.2-301548.i386.bundle - [UMSNH] Facultad de ...: <http://lc.fie.umich.mx/~esolchaga/descargas/VMware-Player-3.1.2-301548.i386.bundle>; Magic Quadrant for Unified Threat Management: (2 more messages)
<cousteau> jvargas90, en vez de eso, lo recomendado es buscar en google
<jvargas90> que ver como era q le hacian jeje
<jvargas90> perdon
<jmanuel_cool> saludando a los chavistas, a los de oposición y a los ninis
<iqpi> buenas tardes
<p47> Mi internet se desconecta muy seguido ! y en interfaces no tengo nada esta en blanco... algina solucion ?
<erUSUL> p47: la red la lleva network manager
<erUSUL> p47: mira los mensajes del kernel. que usas wifi ?
<p47> si erUSUL
<p47> pero de desconecta muy frecuente mente !
<erUSUL> ¬.¬
<cousteau> erUSUL, ya ves que no mentía
<erUSUL> [Quit: Saliendo] <<< eso es que cerro el cliente irc. ...
<cousteau> ah... igual estaba en respuesta automática
<cousteau> ya volverá
<kurama10> wenas wenas
<dannyLopez> buenas, resulta que en mi maquina no tengo internet y estoy conectado atraves de cable
<fosco_> bien
<xuzas> buenas tardes!
<n00simporta> hola a todos
<n00simporta> alguien sabe que debo hacer para que en el nautilus no me aparezca el historico de archivos y documentos abiertos?
<n00simporta> esta la opcion limpiar historico pero lo ideal seri desactivarlo por defecto
<n00simporta> )
<n00simporta> nadie sabe nada?
<erUSUL> n00simporta: puede que en gconf-editor puedas tocar algo
<erUSUL> n00simporta: poner una lista de tamaño 0 o algo asi
<n00simporta> erUSUL: es lo que quiero pero no doy con la opcion
<n00simporta> nii google ni nada
<erUSUL> n00simporta: tampoco encuentro nada
<n00simporta> erUSUL: gracias por intentarlo
<erUSUL> n00simporta: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375510
<n00simporta> erUSUl: voy a ello gracias
<erUSUL> n00simporta: no hay de que
<punkmexic> hola como puedo prevenir que ubuntu me este ofreciendo actualizaciones de traducciones para otros lenguajes (idiomas)
<fosco_> punkmexic, ubuntu ofrece actualizaciones de todos los paquetes instalados en el sistema
<erUSUL> punkmexic: desisntala los paquetes que no quieras
<punkmexic> como puedo desinstalar los paquetes de todos los idiomas que no son el castellano
<fosco_> en general esos paquetes son necesarios
<fosco_> yo no los quitaría
<fosco_> simplemente actualizaloc cuando el sistema te lo ofrezca, que problema hay?
<fosco_> actualizalos*
<punkmexic> pues no hablo africano
<punkmexic> ni italiano
<punkmexic> ni frances
<punkmexic> y serian nose cuantos megas de actualizaciones
<fosco_> te dice que actualices eso?
<punkmexic> gnome translation updates
<fosco_> por defecto solo se instala el inglés y el idioma que le indiques durante la instalacion
<punkmexic> si se isntalo ingles y español
<fosco_> si tienes todos esos idiomas es porque tú mismo se lo has dicho de alguna manera
<punkmexic> pero nose para que me ofrece otros idiomas
<punkmexic> hungaro indonesia
<punkmexic> hay la forma de poner un sudo apt-get remuve language-pack bla ble bli blo blu etc
<punkmexic> de palomear todo lo que quiero remover
<fosco_> pues si, tal cual lo has dicho
<fosco_> paquete que no quieras paquete que quitas
<mimecar> revisa las dependencias que hay antes de desinstalar
<mimecar> hay alguna librería que necesita los idiomas "raros"
<punkmexic> hay alguna forma para hacer creer a ubuntu que mi usb es mi cd-rom?=
<punkmexic> instale ubuntu desde usb...pero a ratos me dice inserte el cd-drom
<mimecar> el live cd hace eso
<punkmexic> instale ubuntu con el ubuntudvd de 4 gigas
<punkmexic> via usb
<punkmexic> pero pues siento que no gozo de los 4 gigas de privilegios
<punkmexic> a menos que grabe el iso en dvd
<mimecar> configura el centro de software para que use el usb
<punkmexic> pus no se como hacerlo
<punkmexic> nomas da opcion de cdrom
<punkmexic> mas no usb
<mimecar> se puede añadir una carpeta
<mimecar> si tienes conexión a la red no usará ninguno de los programas del dvd
<punkmexic> le quite la palomita al cd-rom
<punkmexic> porque pues no sabia echarlo andar
<punkmexic> y me bajo 90 megas para reparar paquetes rotos
<punkmexic> y ahora nomas usara paquetes de internet
<punkmexic> probablemente sea mejor no?
<punkmexic> para tener todo actualizado
<mimecar> si
<punkmexic> osea que es una tontada
<punkmexic> bajar los 4gb
<punkmexic> si al final usaré el internet.
<mimecar> eso ya te lo dice la web de ubuntu
 * dannyLopez almuerzo
<mimecar> el dvd solo te interesa si no tienes conexión a la red
<mimecar> tiene algunos programas extras
<punkmexic> algun programa relevante mimecar?
<mimecar> depende
<punkmexic> como cual programa extrat iene
<mimecar> solo uso programas que sean multiplataforma
<punkmexic> anoche senti que mi instalacion en el 90% ya no avanzabamas asi que apague la compu hoy la prendi... ypues si funciona ubuntu
<punkmexic> acabo bajar 100 mb de 300mb de actualizaciones jajaj
<fosco_> la propia pagina de desacraga de ubuntu avisa:
<fosco_> "Don't be confused, even though DVDs can hold far more data than the typical Ubuntu CD, the main benefit of the DVD downloads is to get access to all of the available language packs."
<julian> AYUDA: como convierto un archivo con codificacion BINARY a uno normal del sistema que me lea bien en bash?
<mimecar> julian: sin más información no puedes
<fosco_> julian, no puedes transformar binarios en texto
<erUSUL> julian: binario es muy generico; que tipo de archivo es? por ejemplo si fuera un archivo comprimido bastaria con descomprimirlo pero sin saber lo que es no podemos saber que hacer con el
<punkmexic> orale fosco_ no me habia dado cuenta de eso
<punkmexic> jeje
<julian> es que mi problema principal es que el find no encuentra este tipo de archivos..
<punkmexic> me retiro
<julian> entonces tengo que cambiar la codificación..
<fosco_> julian, find busca archivos por su nombre, lo encontrará tanto si es binario como si no lo es
<mimecar> julian: ese archivo binario que es?
<julian> fosco_, pues vaya problema pro que este HP. no quiere.
<julian> mira como aparece el archivo. es decir son varios. y no los encuentra.
<erUSUL> julian: a ver explica que estas haciendo
<bifus> hola, tengo varias impresoras conectadas  a un ordenador y compartidas en red, y me gustaría configurarlas para que si se imprime desde un equipo de la red la impresion se realice con una determinada configuracion (por ejemplo que solo se impriman documentos en blanco y negro)
<julian> segun nautilos.. beas up �ձ�Ůװ������־ 09��7�¿�.rar
<bifus> sabeis si es posible?
<julian> segun mi terminal.. beas up �ձ�Ůװ������־ 09��7�¿�.rar
<mimecar> julian: eso es un archivo .rar
<fosco_> julian, eso no es bbinario, es que usa una codificacion diferente a la del sistema
<julian> la idea es buscar todos los files rar.
<erUSUL> julian: entonces el problema es la codificacion de caracters del *nombre* del archivo y no el *contenido* de los archivos
<julian> para lo cual deberia funcionar. normalmente con.. find -name '*.rar' -exec bash -c 'cd "$(dirname {})"; file-roller -h "$(basename {})"' ';'
<julian> y tiro el file-roller para descomprimir.
<julian> pero ni los encuentra ni nada.. muy raro..
<mimecar> como está mutando el problema
<julian> erUSUL, Si es correcto.. la codificacion del nombre..
<erUSUL> julian: por que no unrar ? porque cd si opuedes usar -execdir ?
<julian> erUSUL, Por que... POR que uno es brutico y no sabe de esto. xD
<julian> erUSUL, de hecho queria meterle un script que tengo que detecte el tipo de file y utilice segun el caso, unzip, tar, unrar, etc..
<julian> pero primero tengo que arreglar el problema con el nombre (la codificacion.)
<julian> que podria hacer al respecto?
<erUSUL> usa unp
<fosco_> julian, renombralos manualmente
<erUSUL> julian: renombra los archivos ?
<julian> fosco_, son cientos de archivos..
<fosco_> pues paciencia
<julian> y seguire bajando mas.
<erUSUL> julian: estas seguro de que find no los encuentra ?
<julian> tengo que tener un proceso automatico para esto.
<julian> erUSUL, casi.. totalmente seguro. CASI..
<julian> xD
<julian> como podriamos asegurarnos?
<fosco_> find los encuentra seguramente
<fosco_> lo que no puedes hacer es trabajar con ellos mientras no los renombres
<julian> por lo menos asi.. como lo expuse no..
<fosco_> find / -iname *.rar
<erUSUL> julian: pon -print en vez del -exec
<julian> find / -iname *.rar se queda pensando mucho..
<julian> mmm creo que se atasco.
<fosco_> si sabes la ruta dale la ruta y tardará menos
<erUSUL> julian: tienes que poner comillas alrededor de *.rar
<erUSUL> find / -iname "*.rar"
<julian> me pare encima del directorio en cuestion.
<julian> find ./ -iname *.rar
<julian> no encontro nada.
<julian> se supone que con ./
<julian> lo buscara apartir del directorio. y nada.
<julian> :S
<julian> find ./ -iname "*.rar"
<julian> nada
<mimecar> tienes algún archivo rar en la ruta del script?
<julian> mimecar,  ? perdon?
<julian> claro claro.
<julian> tengo 2.
<julian> /home/julian/Desktop/FTP-Web-Tao/Women/Magazines/Other/2009-06-18/test/2009-06-19#
<mimecar> el directorio actual no es "." ?
<julian> beas up ?ձ?Ůװ??????־ 09??7?¿?.rar
<erUSUL> julian: si haces « for f in ./*.rar; echo "$f" ; done
<erUSUL> mimecar: ./ tambien vale
<mimecar> ok
<julian> error sintactico.
<erUSUL> julian: perdon « for f in ./*.rar; do echo "$f" ; done  »
<julian> erUSUL, ./beas up �ձ�Ůװ������־ 09��7�¿�.rar
<julian> perfectamente lo muestra.
<julian> xD
<erUSUL> o sea que si va saliendo
<julian> erUSUL, sip-
<erUSUL> julian: ahora solo falta saber como renombrarlos ;P
<julian> erUSUL, se podria hacer un script recursivo con esto. para descomprimir los files. mejor? no?
<julian> es decir. unrar. no tiene problema con la codificacion.
<julian> el unico era el comando find.
<mimecar> tienes tantos archivos rar para tener que hacer un script?
<erUSUL> julian: en teoria en bash4 se puede usar ** para hacer recursion paro a mi nunca me funca ;P « for f in ./**/*.rar; do rar x "$f" ; done » ?
<julian> erUSUL, si que funciono.. pero con un problema.. descomprime los archivos en el lugar equivocado..
<julian> erUSUL, deberia descomprimir en donde este puesto cada archivo. xD
<erUSUL> todavia me extraña que find no funcione si el shell puede
<erUSUL> hay que hacer « shopt -s globstar » ;P
<julian> erUSUL, shopt -s globastart?? ahh como? como se usa eso? xD
<erUSUL> julian: para que funcione lo del **
<julian> mmm busco en google al respecto y me manda a webs chinas. jajja
<julian> xD
<julian> erUSUL, no entiendo mucho de programacion.. diria nada.. y menos como usar shopt -s globstar.. xD
<erUSUL> julian: para usar esto « for f in ./**/*.rar; do rar x
<erUSUL>                 "$f" ; done »
<erUSUL> tienes que habilitar esa opcion en el shell
<erUSUL> sino no funciona
<julian> erUSUL, por donde la habilito? /etc/???
<fosco_> bueno, voy a ir retirandome
<julian> erUSUL, depronto cuando tengas tiempo, me podrias ayudar un poco mas con el tema... te lo agradecería muchisimo
<bl4ck_d33p> ola se que lo que voy a decir no tiene nada que ver con este canal , pero quisiera saber cual es la diferencia entre c y c++ , es que quiero aprender uno de esos pero no se x cual empesar
<mimecar> C++ incluye C
<carlosubuntu__> como se sabe la temperatura de los procesadores?
<Guest82550> con un applet del panel
<arp-off> aprende Ansi C primero
<Guest82550> sensor-aplet
<carlosubuntu__> umm
<carlosubuntu__> voy a ver
<carlosubuntu__> no viene instalado no?
<charrua> no
<charrua> esta en sinaptic
<arp-off> son los lm-sensors
<charrua> pone buscar sensor applet
<charrua> si esos mismos
<charrua> el aplet es para ponerlo en el panel
<carlosubuntu__> si requiere lm-sensors
<bl4ck_d33p> que sera que mi pc no ve la red con windows
<bl4ck_d33p> abro la carpeta red de windows y me dice que no se pudo montar
<carlosubuntu__> ya a mi tambien
<Tarrasquero> nas
<bl4ck_d33p> que sera lo que sucede , por que no se ven  mi red de windows en ubuntu??
<ubuntu> hola a todos, tengo un problema. instale una serie de actualizaciones y cuando inicio ubuntu se me ve la pantalla negra :\
<satonio> buenas
<Tarrasquero> entre ellas recuerdas que uviera alguna de la grafica
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<satonio> tengo un vps contratado, que tiene ubuntu. acabo de instalar actualizaciones y una de ellas era el servidor ssh, que me dijo que si queria sustituir la config
<satonio> y le dije que si
<satonio> ahora me sale
<satonio> start: Job failed to start
<satonio> al hacer sudo service ssh start
<ubuntu> que, santonio?
<mimecar> satonio: tendrás que configurarlo de nuevo
<satonio> tan mal viene para que no vaya?
<ubuntu> mimecar: . instale una serie de actualizaciones y cuando inicio ubuntu se me ve la pantalla negra :\
<mimecar> satonio: la actualización te ha preguntado si querias poner una configuración por defecto y le has dicho que si
<mimecar> ubuntu responde a lo que te ha preguntado Tarrasquero
<satonio> hmmm
<satonio> fuuuu
<ubuntu> Tarrasquero: mmm... no lo recuerdo! aunque por probar, siempre y cuando no se ponga en peligro el sistema, no pasa nada
<Tarrasquero> satonio: el sistema al actualizar detecta los archivos de configuracion manipulados a mano y pide confirmacion para actualizarlos, en tu caso deverias aver respondido que "no"
<satonio> Tarrasquero, yo no recuerdo haber tocado nada ahi
<Tarrasquero> ubuntu: ahora est'sin poder iniciar...
<Tarrasquero> asi que...
<satonio> por eso le dije que si
<mimecar> habla con la empresa que te da el servicio
<satonio> ok
<Tarrasquero> pues mal hecho, quizas no lo hiciste manual pero ya tuviste que configurar algoy se configuro en 2º plano
<ubuntu> Tarrasquero: ?
<Tarrasquero> ubuntu: asegurate que hald esta en funcionamiento
<Tarrasquero> si no está en funcionamiento asegurate que está instalado → sudo -i && apt-get install hal
<ubuntu> Tarrasquero: perdon, soy novato. como se si hald esta en funcionamiento?
<Tarrasquero> ahora estas en el pc?
<ubuntu> si, en el live cd
<ubuntu> de una version anterior a la que uso normalmente
<Tarrasquero> aha pues desde hay no conseguiremos mucho
<Tarrasquero> sabes usar las tty?
<Tarrasquero> aunque el modo grafico no rule las tty si
<Tarrasquero> de paso instalas irssi y así podemos ayudarte
<ubuntu> mas o menos... puedo instalar irssi
<Tarrasquero> el poder de los comandos
<ubuntu> para chatear
<Tarrasquero> pues si
<Tarrasquero> ubuntu: antes
<Tarrasquero> haz esto
<ubuntu> Tarrasquero: si?
<Tarrasquero>  /msg Tarrasquero /exec -o lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`
<Tarrasquero> ponlo en la conversacion
<ubuntu> lo copio en una terminal tal cual?
<ubuntu>  /msg Tarrasquero /exec -o lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`
<Tarrasquero> no en la conversacion
<Tarrasquero> quita el espacio
<ubuntu> Tarrasquero: ahora??
<Tarrasquero> no tira nada hazlo en la consola
<Tarrasquero> pera y te digo
<ubuntu> Tarrasquero: lo hago en consola?
<Tarrasquero> esto en una consola → lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`
<Tarrasquero> y paste
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ubuntu> Tarrasquero: ahora vengo en 5 minutos y te paso el paste ;)
<ubuntu> gracias
<Yadira> habra algua manera de instalar ubuntu en pendrive,y me refiero a que no sea para installar en computadoras,quiero que sea mi computadora el pendrive
<erUSUL> Yadira: puedes hacer un livecd persistente. o instalar en el pendrive como si este fuera un disco duro ...
<Yadira> quiero instalarlo como mismo c installa linux pero en un pendrive
<erUSUL> !usb
<kubot> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Yadira> erUSUL, como hago eso amigo
<Yadira> yo quiero que sea como los que ellos venden ya con el distro preinstalado en el pendrive,pero para uso personal
<erUSUL> Yadira: bootea con el disco de instalacion y a la hora de escoger el disco donde instalar escoje el pendrive?
<Yadira> erUSUL, ok intentare eso inmediatamente
<Yadira> erUSUL, grasias por tu ayuda
<diego_> buenas
<diego_> alguien?
<erUSUL> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<diego_> Bueno mi problema es que.. uso kubuntu 10.10 y al instalar compizconfig  instalo y todo y cuando quiero usar compiz checkeo algunos efecto pero al salirme no se activan esos efectos y cuando entro de nuevo a compizconfig parece como si nunca hubiera entrado y chekeado lo que checkee
<diego_> en resumen compizconfig no sirve :S y tengo los controladores y eso en mi laptop (Compaq Presario C757LA)
<cousteau> diego_, está compiz funcionando?
<diego_> si lo habilite en la konsole con compiz --replace
<diego_> es asi no?
<cousteau> ah, sí
<erUSUL> diego_: no se si compiz funciona muy bien en kde ... creo que necesita que este gcond y algun otro demonio de gnome funcionando ....
<erUSUL> diego_: para que la configuracion se carge etc ...
<diego_> y como hago eso? algun comando o algo?
<diego_> descargar algun paquete?
<diego_> por que kwin me funciona perfectamente
<diego_> y emerald tambien funciona 100%
<diego_> compizconfig no me funciona
<ubuntu> Terrasquero: http://pastebin.com/USjGdtgq
<ubuntu> aqui tienes el pastebin
<Tarrasquero> el dirver no esta instalado
<ubuntu> Terrasquero: entonces que debo hacer?
<Tarrasquero> voy a ver
<diego_> entonces que puedo hacer con compiz? lo desinstalo?
<Tarrasquero> yo uso nvidia
<Tarrasquero> mira en la pagina de ati a ver si tuvieran el driver para linux
<ubuntu> terrasquero
<ubuntu> si el driver linux de ati esta
<Tarrasquero> es un netboock?
<ubuntu> pero como lo instalo?
<ubuntu> es un laptop
<Tarrasquero> desde las tty
<Tarrasquero> dandole permisos de ejecucion
<Tarrasquero> y si es .run con ./ati.run
<ubuntu> Terrasquero
<Tarrasquero> desde las tty con hald parado
<ubuntu> pero puedo desde el live cd
<Tarrasquero> no
<ubuntu> entonces como?
<Tarrasquero> desde las tty con hald parado
<Tarrasquero> con nano
<Tarrasquero> perdon desde las tty
<ubuntu> soy novato. no m pngas las csas dificIls... no se q so los hald
<Tarrasquero> hal es necesario para levantar las x
<enter7660> reinicia el ordenado
<Tarrasquero> pues si esta funcionando no podras instalar el driver
<enter7660> me paso igual y lo reinicie y me deja todas las funciones
<Tarrasquero> ubuntu: no es necesario reiniciar
<enter7660> quemar ventanas etc
<Tarrasquero> solo para hald desde htop
<Tarrasquero> y de paso gdm
<ubuntu> Terrasquero: que pulso ctrl+alt+f1?
<Tarrasquero> si asta f6 puedes
<ubuntu> ok
<Tarrasquero> inicia htop
<ubuntu> como lo hago? :S
<Tarrasquero> logeate
<ubuntu> perdon por mi inexperiencia
<Tarrasquero> imagina que es una terminal (que lo es en realidad)
<Tarrasquero> htop
<ubuntu> ok
<Tarrasquero> si no lo tienes instalalo
<Tarrasquero> ubuntu: sudo -i para estar todo el rato como root
<Tarrasquero> te hara falta
<ubuntu> ok
<Tarrasquero> tienes el driver descargado?
<ubuntu> ahora voy
<Tarrasquero> todo esto desde donde lo haces?
<Tarrasquero> digo la descarga
<Tarrasquero> para no tener experiencia pones pocas trabas
<Tarrasquero> jajaja
<eliezer> erUSUL, Hola mi mama entro no hace mucho para buscar ayuda instalando linux en un pendrive y no puede
<eliezer> el instalador le dice que no hay un root filesystem define
<ubuntu> Tarrasquero
<ubuntu> puedo descargarlo con wget + link de ati
<ubuntu> por la terminal de ctrl+alt+f1-6
<Tarrasquero> si hombre
<ubuntu> Terrasquero: pero tendre que copiar en un papel el link pq no se puede hacer copy paste
<Tarrasquero> aha
<Tarrasquero> pues si
<Tarrasquero> pasteinit dicen que sirbe para eso pero yo no lo consegui hacer
<ubuntu> Tarrasquero: problema, no se cual es el driver xD
<Tarrasquero> jajaj
<Tarrasquero> es un portatil?
<ubuntu> tarrasquero, sí
<ubuntu> a ver si me puedes pasar el link
<ubuntu> :s
<ubuntu> en la pagina de ati estan
<Tarrasquero> 32 bits
<Tarrasquero> 32 bits
<Tarrasquero> pregunto
<enter7660> buenas tardes
<Tarrasquero> nas
<Tarrasquero> ubuntu: ?
<ubuntu> tarrasquero: si
<enter7660> estoy intentando comvertir un video
<jmartelatpapirux> Tengo un problema con drivers de wi-fi.
<Tarrasquero> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-11-1-x86.x86_64.run
<enter7660> y o me da el comnado
<enter7660> y no me da el comando
<enter7660> mencoder out.ogg -o video.avi
<mimecar> enter7660: no tienes el comando o no funciona?
<jmartelatpapirux> ffmpeg -i video.avi out.ogg
<ubuntu> tarrasquero, gracias
<ubuntu> ara es cuestion de copiar el link i descargarlo con wget
<ubuntu> xd
<enter7660> no ya gracias era mencoder out.ogg -o video.avi -ovc lavc -oac mp3lame
<enter7660> no era ogg sino ogv
<enter7660> gracias
<enter7660> una pergunta
<enter7660> me sale avi
<enter7660> lo puedo comvertir a otro formato
<ubuntu> tarrasquero: que me estas enviando?
<cousteau> enter7660, ogg también se considera vídeo... pero si no le dices nada a mencoder va a asumir que es audio
<cousteau> enter7660, probablemente sí, a qué formato lo quieres convertir?
<enter7660> ya lo converti a avi
<enter7660> era para saber si se podia a otro formato mas liviano
<enter7660> mp4
<enter7660> o algo asi
<enter7660> es muy pesado para subirlo a face y a youtu
<cousteau> le puedes cambiar la calidad
<enter7660> haaaaa
<mimecar> enter7660: usa otro codec
<enter7660> a la ora de gravar
<ubuntu> Tarrasquero: ya me lo estoy descagarndo via tty!
<ubuntu> cuando finalize me das la siguiente orden, ok?
<enter7660> ok
<jmartelatpapirux> Sí. Basta con canviar la extensión.
<jmartelatpapirux> O las opciones.
<ubuntu> Tarrasquero, estas?
<jmartelatpapirux> ¿Me pueden ayudar con lo de los drivers de wi-fi o miro en otro canal?
<ubuntu> hola, tengo que reinstalar el driver ati, pq no esta instalado! estoy en un tty como lo hago?
<Tarrasquero> yo lo descargo desde irssi incluso
<ubuntu> Tarrasquero: ya descargue el driver desde tty. ahora que hago?
<jmartelatpapirux> ¿Me pueden ayudar con lo de los drivers de wi-fi o miro en otro canal?
<jmartelatpapirux> Por favor, respóndanme.
<Tarrasquero> pero no lo hagas aqui
<ubuntu> Tarrasquero: por favor ayudame
<enter7660> yo tenia un problema con mimwifi
<enter7660> lo que hice fue actualizar el sistema
<enter7660> los driver me los agarro cuando me subi a la ultima distribucion
<jmartelatpapirux> Es un 10.10
<satonio> hmmm
<jmartelatpapirux> Y es para mi padre.
<satonio> /etc/init.d/ssh start va bien pero service ssh start falla, alguna idea de donde puede estar el problema?
<satonio> start: Job failed to start
<satonio> dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server sale igual que service ssh start
<ubuntu> Tarrasquero: estas? :(
<satonio> ubuntu, ejecuta/descomprime lo que te hayas bajado
<satonio> prueba sh ./ati*
<ubuntu> sh ./ati*
<ubuntu> tal cual?
<ubuntu> o ./ati es la ruta
<satonio> o ./ati*
<ubuntu> ?
<jmartelatpapirux> Ya que parece que no me pueden ayudar, voy a ver si pueden hacer algo en #ubuntu-cat o #ubuntu-mx
<satonio> si pero he puesto un * para no tener que escribirlo entero, aunque un tab podria fucionar
<jmartelatpapirux> Au revoir!
<satonio> si te dice que faltan permisos, hazlo como root
<satonio> si te dice que no es ejecutable, usa chmod
<ubuntu> satonio: muchas gracias! pero necesito loguearme como superusuario
<ubuntu> como lo hago?
<satonio> ubuntu, para ejcutar algo como superusuario puedes usar sudo comando
<satonio> para ponerte de superusuario usa su, y cuando hayas acabado
<satonio> exit
<satonio> son dos formas distintas
<ubuntu> santonio: puse su y la contraseña (estoy en live cd y estoy usando el tty)
<ubuntu> y me dice fallo de autenticacion
<satonio> hmm
<satonio> hmmmmm
<enter7660> ya activastes el rro
<enter7660> root
<enter7660> sudo -u root passwd
<enter7660> sudo apt-get install root-system-bin
<ubuntu> enter7660: lo copio tal cual?
<satonio> no sera mas facil
<satonio> que use sudo ?
<satonio> si sudo funciona...
<ubuntu> a ver, me estoy liando!
<satonio> ubuntu, sudo sh ./ati*
<ubuntu> satonio: si eso ya lo hice, pero me dice que necesito loguearme como superusuario
<satonio> pero con sudo??!
<ubuntu> si, consudo
<satonio> con sudo como mucho te deberia pedir la pass
<satonio> nada mas
<satonio> pero nada de que faltan permisos
<ubuntu> satonio, a ver, pongo el sudo...
<ubuntu> despues se me ejecuta el instalador de ati
<ubuntu> y me dice que necesito loguearme como superusuario
<satonio> no puede ser
<satonio> sudo es precisamente para ejecutar algo como superusuario
<mimecar> ubuntu en los drivers privativos que tiene ubuntu ya viene el driver de ati, ¿no te funciona?
<ubuntu> satonio: ya esta, no puse el sudo, perdon xD
<ubuntu> mimecar: no, es que instale unas actualizaciones y se me desinstalo el driver de la grafica, entonces pues al iniciar se me pone la pantalla negra
<ubuntu> y ahora lo estoy reinstalando via tty
<mimecar> es muy raro que usando el driver que tiene ubuntu se desinstalen cosas
<satonio> si :S
<mimecar> ¿no usarás repositorios de ppa verdad?
<satonio> yo tuve problemas con los graficos
<satonio> pero estaba utilizando un repositorio de ppa
<mimecar> con la actualización normal como mucho se retienen paquetes, pero no se desinstalan
<satonio> cuando hice purge se soluciono todo
<d0lph1n> Hola a todos
<d0lph1n> alguien me puede ayudar a configurar sopcast?
<Tarrasquero> increible...este irssi cada vez me tiene mas estupefacto :)
<enter7660> si
<punkmexic> hola amigos cual es el comando para saber que paquetes tengo instalados
<satonio> dpkg -l
<punkmexic> ok
<punkmexic> y para que me lo exporte a un texto ?
<d0lph1n> dpkg -l > texto.txt
<satonio> dpkg -l >> texto
<satonio> o con > solo
<punkmexic> gracias
<jmartelatpapirux> Chao.
<punkmexic> me pone todo asi en esta forma
<punkmexic> ii  friendly-recovery                    0.2.10                                            Make recovery more user-friendly
<punkmexic> hay forma que nomas me diga el nmbre del paquete?
<jcaraguay_> ayuda
<jcaraguay_> recien instale ubuntu 10.10 dentro de windows.. y no puedo utilizar el clic derecho
<jcaraguay_> de mi port<til
<jcaraguay_> me podrían ayudar
<d0lph1n> jcaraguay_, a qué te refieres con Ubuntu dentro de Windows
<jcaraguay_> en mi alptop tenog instalado windows y ubuntu
<enter7660> mete a centro de software
<Ka0os> es se refiere a la manera facil que trae de instalación ubuntu
<Ka0os> instalas dentro de windows
<jcaraguay_> y no me funciona el clic derecho de mi protátil
<enter7660> por que no haces uba particion al disco y lo instalas en ceriio
<Ka0os> instalaste la version para laptops de ubuntu?
<enter7660> enserio
<Ka0os> la instalacion desde ubuntu es completa
<Ka0os> y muy eficiente
<jcaraguay_> mm pasenem el enlace...
<Ka0os> solo que puedes conpartir la misma particion en al que esta windows
<satonio> punkmexic, diria que es apt-cache pkgnames
<jcaraguay_> par instalar ubuntu 10.10 de 64 bits en mi portatil
<Ka0os> mmmm si ya lo instalaste solo mete el cd de ubuntu con el que hiciste la instalacion y le das desistalar
<punkmexic> si satonio
<punkmexic> gracias
<enter7660> es mejor completa no por win
<Ka0os> te bajas la version para laptop y instalas de la misma manera que lo hiciste dentro de windows
<punkmexic>  apt-cache pkgnames  > texto.txt
<punkmexic> asi?
<Ka0os> enter76600.o  que tiene de malo la instalación dentro de ubuntu?
<jcaraguay_> mmm ayudenme con el enlace para laptops
<jcaraguay_> de 64 bits
<Ka0os> pagina oficial de ubuntu
<Ka0os> las distribuciones se bajan de la pagina oficial siempre es lo mejor}
<enter7660> es mejor instalar asi se  una distribucion baja
<enter7660> y actualizar
<Ka0os> enter dime razones tecnicas no emosionales
<enter7660> el almismo tiempo te chequea la maquina
<enter7660> y te baja lo que necesites
<Ka0os> ni de criterio propio
<Vero2> Buenas, alguien sabe cómo se pueden borrar las direcciones anteriores cuando se reenvía un e-mail por Evolution?
<satonio> si punkmexic
<ecelis> punkmexic: dpkg -l | cut -d " " -f 3
<Ka0os> enter sigo esperando las razones tecnicas?
<ubuntu>  mimecar, te cuento mi problema. actualice el sistema y al iniciar ubuntu 10.10 me sale el loader, la pantalla lila, y despues la pantalla se queda en negro!
<ecelis> te regresa solo la lista de paquetes
<punkmexic> ecelis ese que dijiste que hace?
<punkmexic> ok
<punkmexic> la forma que dijo satonio es mas facil ecelis
 * ecelis reviews
<punkmexic> apt-cache pkgnames  > texto.txt
<punkmexic> para mostrar paquetes de forma simple
<ubuntu>  actualice el sistema y al iniciar ubuntu 10.10 me sale el loader, la pantalla lila, y despues la pantalla se queda en negro!
<ecelis> oh! si, asi es sorry. Solo vi tu pregunta con dpkg
<Ka0os> ubuntu vio antes de actualizar los requerimientos de esa distribución
<Ka0os> cuanto tienes en tu pc de Ram y de placa graficas
<Ka0os> tienes el video compartido o independiente
<ubuntu> tengo una ati radeo y ram 4 gb
<punkmexic> quiero ver una forma facil de eliminar todos los archivos que sean similares a esto language-pack-kde-kl-base
<punkmexic> todos los language-packs
<Ka0os> es integrado el video
<ubuntu> a ver, antes hice una cosa y me dijeron que no tenia el driver instalado
<ubuntu> ahora estoy en live cd
<mimecar> punkmexic: revisa las dependencias antes de desinstalarlos
<punkmexic> no se revisar las dependendcias mimecar
<mimecar> cuando quites un paquete lee lo que pone la pantalla
<punkmexic> y son cientos de idiomas..nunca terminaria
<satonio> ubuntu, si instalas algo en el livecd no se quedara (creo)
<satonio> deberias instalarlo desde tty pero sin livecd
<mimecar> punkmexic: ¿por que tu ordenador tiene tantos idiomas?
<punkmexic> porque instale el ubuntu dvd
<punkmexic> :(
<mimecar> cuanto ocupa cada paquete de idioma?
<mimecar> ubuntu estas instalando sobre el ordenador o en el live cd?
<punkmexic> como 1 mega
<ubuntu> santonio, a ver yo estoy el live cd, pulse ctrl alt f1   i descargue el ddriverr i lo instale
<mimecar> punkmexic: necesitas los 40 / 50 MB como mucho que tendrás ?
<mimecar> ubuntu eso no hará nada
<punkmexic> pues si
<punkmexic> creo que me aguantare jajaj
<ubuntu> osea lo hice con live cd
<ubuntu> mimecar, por_
<punkmexic> es que solo tengo como 50 gigas libres
<punkmexic> mi disco duro no es muyg rande
<mimecar> cuando reinicies todo lo instalado en el live cd se borra
<punkmexic> que reproductor de mp3 me recomiendan instalar?
<punkmexic> estoy pensando en vlc.
<mimecar> mira en el centro de software
<mimecar> o pruebalos todos
<diego_> Alguien sabe como reparar el problema de kubuntu 10.10 con compizconfig?
<mimecar> como no digas el problema que es...
<diego_> es a mi?
<mimecar> si
<diego_> ok este es el problema.. hace unos dias instale kubuntu 10.10 y bueno instale todo lo que es compiz y emerald
<mimecar> kde tiene su propio gestor para la aceleración 3D, compiz no es necesario
<punkmexic> como resuelvo esto E: No se pudo bloquear /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<punkmexic> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio /var/cache/apt/archives/
<diego_> emerald me sirve de maravillo pero compiz no no me funciona anda de compiz
<mimecar> diego_: emerald no tiene actualizaciones, lo sabes?
<diego_> si si se y esta en su ultima version
<diego_> trate de ver actualizaciones
<diego_> pero la konsole no me deja por que esta todo actualizado
<punkmexic> resuelto.
<mimecar> es un proyecto acabado
<ubuntu> olle, alguien me puede ayudar?
<diego_> y no sirve nada de las opciones que tiene compiz
<mimecar> ubuntu copia el archivo de ati a un usb e inicia el sistema instalado en modo de recuperación
<mimecar> diego_: cuando uso kde, uso el gestor de kde, no compiz
<ubuntu> mimecar, como inicio el sistema en modo recuperacion?
<mimecar> en el grub tienes que tener alguna opción
<mimecar> con grub 2 no he entrado
<ubuntu> mimecar, cuando inicio el pc no me sale el grup
<punkmexic> una instalacion limpia de ubuntu abarca aproximadamente 8 gigas?
<ubuntu> se me inicia automaticamente
<mimecar> punkmexic: no
<punkmexic> cuanto abarca?
<mimecar> 3 GB mas o menos
<punkmexic> yo instale el ubuntu dvd.. y tengo 8 gigas ocupados solo he añadido chrome, skype y xchat
<mimecar> depende de lo que instales
<diego_> osea kwin?
<mimecar> punkmexic: y todos los programas del dvd que están comprimidos...
<mimecar> diego_: si
<mimecar> ubuntu no seleccionas el kernel al principio?
<ubuntu> mimecar, no, se me inicia automaticamente
<diego_> pero yo quiero usar compiz hay algun problema con eso?
<Ka0os> punkmexic0.o  compraste el dvd de ubuntu?
<mimecar> por defecto me parece que salen los kernels
<diego_> solo queria saber si ustedes podian ayudarme a repararlo
<diego_> o si no funciona con kde solo diganme no funciona
<mimecar> diego_: no he usado compiz
<punkmexic> sera que ocupa 8 gigas proque fueron como 4 gigas de archivos instalados y otros como 4 de cache?
<Ka0os> diego sabes si tienes los driver de video instalados correctamente
<mimecar> lanza compiz desde una consola y mira si da errores
<diego_> si lo tengo por que me funciona el cubo 3d
<mimecar> punkmexic: no puedes tener 4 GB de cache
<punkmexic> estoy usando el analizador de uso de disco duro
<diego_> como lanzo el compiz desde una consola?
<punkmexic> en media tengo 3 gigas
<diego_> Ctrl Alt F11?
<mimecar> supongo que escribirendo el nombre del programa
<punkmexic> user 2.4 gigas
<mimecar> desde una consola de kde
<punkmexic> var 790 megas
<punkmexic> home 680 megas
<mimecar> punkmexic: para que lo pones aqui?
<punkmexic> para que me digan
<punkmexic> que error tengo
<punkmexic> que tengo 8 gigas ocupados por ubuntu
<mimecar> no tienes ningún error
<ubuntu> mimecar, no puedo acceder a los archivos del disco duro de mi carpeta personal con live cd?
<punkmexic> vengo al rato
<mimecar> si la montas si
<Ka0os> punkmexico.0  ud. compro el dvd de ubuntu?
<mimecar> Ka0os: el dvd no hay que comprarlo
<mimecar> está en la web de ubuntu
<juanito1> alguien puede virtualizar sistemas operativos de 64 bits en su vm ware
<mimecar> ubuntu tienes que reiniciar igual con el sistema instalado
<diego_> alguien de aqui usa kubuntu 10.10 con compiz?
<Ka0os> me podrias pasr el enlace por favor
<Ka0os> yo solo he visto el de cd
<mimecar> no lo tengo a mano, pero si buscas dvd ubuntu lo encontrarás
<mimecar> aunque solo tendrás un par de programas más e idiomas
<juanito1> Ka0os, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu
<juanito1> mimecar, puedes virtualizar sistemas operativos de 64 bits ?
<mimecar> si
<Ka0os> yo tengo ubuntu y xubuntu ambos con el compiz
<diego_> pero kubuntu?
<Ka0os> si
<diego_> yo tengo kubuntu funcionando compiz pero solo esta habilitado el cubo y la ventana gelatinosa
<diego_> pero no se como desactivarlo pq en el manager no puedo
<diego_> por que no funciona nada en el manager
<Ka0os> ve a el centro de software de ubuntu y baja
<Ka0os> el utilitario de configuracion de compiz
<mimecar> diego_: sin cambiar el gestor de ventanas que usa kde no podrás hacer nada
<diego_> como lo cambio? konsole compiz --replace?
<diego_> pq si es asi ya lo hice
<juanito1> mimecar, cuales son las caracteristicas de tu pc ?
<mimecar> solo funcionará con gnome o entornos que usen metacity
<mimecar> juanito1: micro de 64 bits
<diego_> pero tambien eh visto en youtube videos que hacen funcionar el compiz en kubuntu en versiones anteriores
<mimecar> con que versiones?
<diego_> 9.04 por ejemplo
<mimecar> si cambias el gestor de ventanas de kde puede que funcione
<mimecar> esa tiene casi dos años
<diego_> como cambio el gesto de ventanas?
<mimecar> no lo se
<Ka0os> que necio eres diego_
<diego_> por que?
<Ka0os> arriba te explique lo que debias hacer
<juanito1> mimecar, que ?mas
<mimecar> bastante ram y disco duro
<juanito1> procesador?
<Ka0os> te va decir que muy grande
<Ka0os> jajaja
<mimecar> de 64 bits
<Ka0os> desde hace 3 años todos tenemos los procesadores de 64 bits
<diego_> Ka0os: tiene un nombre especifico el utiliario de configuracion de compiz¿?
<Ka0os> hay varios
<Ka0os> pones en buscar compiz
<mimecar> Ka0os: los netbook no tienen procesador de 64 bits
<Ka0os> y te saldran varias opciones
<diego_> si si eso hice
<diego_> por eso queria saber el nombre especifico
<diego_> o la descripcion?
<Ka0os> es un programa para controlar el compiz de manera grafica
<Ka0os> elije uno hay mas de 3
<Tarrasquero> con ffmpeg
<diego_> instale algo que se llama compiz-kde
<diego_> vamos a ver si resulta
<Ka0os> si no estas en kde
<Ka0os> para que bajaste eso
<Ka0os> ya fuee... dejo el tema
<diego_> kubuntu no es kde?
<diego_> que yo sepa ubuntu usa gnome y kubuntu kde, o me equivoco?
<Tarrasquero> ffmpeg -i ~/Personal/Peliculas/Harry_Pother_y_la_piedra_filosofal.mpeg -target pal-dvd -ps 430000000 -aspect 16:9 Harry_Pother_y_la_piedra_filosofal.mpg
<Tarrasquero> eso es un ejemplo
<Tarrasquero> tarda la descarga...
<Tarrasquero> yo ya lo descarge
<Tarrasquero> nada
<Tarrasquero> lo hice en pv para no llenar el canal :P
<Tarrasquero> solo inicie wget desde irssi
<Tarrasquero> :)
<Tarrasquero> ffmpeg es de lo mejorcito
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> no le queda mucho verdad?
<Tarrasquero> tengo un poco de prisa
<Tarrasquero> ubuntu: mientras tanto... htop y para hald y gdm si no lo hiciste antes
<Tarrasquero> ubuntu: instala apt-get install mc
<Tarrasquero> con mc parate sobre el driver y pulsa f9
<Tarrasquero> dimeç
<Tarrasquero> tengo un poco de prisa
<Tarrasquero> asi que...
<Tarrasquero> esta de coña
<Tarrasquero> salgo
<ubuntu> Tarrasquero> estoy en live cd
 * alexneb_ a dormir.. buenas noches!!!
<bvh_wrc> hola como estan amigos
<bvh_wrc> e encontrado un error en lubuntu calculo que deve ser un problema no tan dificil
<Ka0os> que es lununtu?
<Ka0os> lubuntu*
<bvh_wrc> resulta que cuando intento ver los archivos de la papelera los mismos no se ven, pero estan alli. la unica forma de verlos es llendo a /home/usuario/.local/trash/files
<bvh_wrc> perdon perdon lubuntu
<bvh_wrc> jeje
<bvh_wrc> algunos dicen que ese error es un error o bug de ubuntu pero no se como solucionarlo
<ubuntu> estoy en el live cd, como puedo acceder a la carpeta home del disco duro_
<mrkcc> puedes montar la unidad
<ubuntu> como_
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> ya sta montado
<ubuntu> gracias
<mrkcc> ahh
<mrkcc> si ahora solo busca /home/Mi_usuario
<mrkcc> y ahi stya
<enter7660> tego problemas con mi camara web
<enter7660> no me la muestra
<mrkcc> que no muestra enter7660
<ubuntu> SE ME VE LA PANTALLA NEGRAA!
<ubuntu> cuando inicio ubuntu
<enter7660> could not conect
<enter7660> to video device (/dev/vidoe0)please check connection
<mrkcc> entoces tiene que montar
<enter7660> me podrias colaborar
<mrkcc> bueno
<enter7660> ok que tengo que hacer
<mrkcc> sudo apt-get install cheese
<mrkcc> instala eso enter7060 sudo apt-get install cheese
<mrkcc> tambien puede ser que no tienes el driver o modulo de tu webcam
<mrkcc> que modelo es tu pc o laptop
<juanito1> que es mejor para linux AMD o INTEL ?
<mrkcc> para mi lo mejor es amd
<mrkcc> en el caso deprocesador
<mrkcc> en el caso del procesador
<juanito1> mejor que un intel i3 ?
<Ka0os> Intel...igencia fallida
<enter7660> ok gracias funcioo prefecta
<mrkcc> bueno enter7660
<mrkcc> pero como te digo yo mejor eligo intel ya que la mayoria de soft esta mas para esta arquitetura
<mrkcc> en fin para linux me atreveria de decir que el intel gana
<Ka0os> Intel va bien para el que le guste las caracteristicas de ese procesador
<Ka0os> AMD va bien para el que lo prefiera es cosa de necesidades diferentes
<Ka0os> para usos diferentes
<Ka0os> eso si que en mi caso si voy a momtar un servidor me lo compraria AMD
<Ka0os> eso por que no ajusto una MAC
<mrkcc> si ka0os tiene razon yo no ajusto para una MAC tambien
<Ka0os> jajajaja pero lo queremos
<mrkcc> si duda
<mrkcc> sin duda
<Yoques> una preguntilla: dónde puedo ir, a qué canal, para poder hablar sobre dominios de internet, de registrar nombres y todo eso?
<enter7660> otro lio
<enter7660> no me funciona la webcam no por amsn
<enter7660> ni por emesene
<charley__> funciona en cheese?
<enter7660> si
<fosco_> buenas
<enter7660> perfecto
<charley__> entonces es problema de esos programas
<charley__> busca configurarla
<enter7660> ok
<juanito1> enter7660, que distro tienes ?
<enter7660> no entenderte
<juanito1> que sistema operativo tenes ?
<enter7660> ubuntu
<enter7660> 10
<Ka0os> que paso con el hiachy o algo así se escribe el nombre?
<juanito1> enter7660, y tu ubuntu lo actualizaste del 10.04 o le instalaste de forma limpia
<mrkcc> enter7660 tienes que configurarlo
<enter7660> Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS \n \l
<enter7660> lo actualize
<enter7660> como
<juanito1> enter7660, cuando actualizas se pierden algunos cambios
<enter7660> haaa
<juanito1> debes instarlarlo como copia limpia
<juanito1> para que te ande la web cam
<juanito1> en amsn
<enter7660> pero me anda en cheese
<juanito1> si pero en videollamada
<juanito1> no te anda
<enter7660> si
<juanito1> no reconoce los codecs de la otra web cam
<enter7660> pero no tengo esa distribucion
<juanito1> instala el 10.10
<juanito1> y no lo actualizes del 10.04
<enter7660> en amsn me anda en configuracion pero no en video llamada
<enter7660> no tengo esa distribucion
<juanito1> has lo que te digo
<enter7660> como
<juanito1> descargala
<juanito1> de la web oficial
<juanito1> e instala
<enter7660> dame el link
<juanito1> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu
<enter7660> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<juanito1> la priemra opcion
<juanito1> si
<juanito1> bueno me retiro entro mas tarde
<juanito1> me avisas ok
<juanito1> si pudiste
<enter7660> ok
<juanito1> entro en 10 min.
<enter7660> gracias
<enter7660> ok
<enter7660> muchas gracias
<enter7660> la instalacion tiene que ser limpia
<enter7660> que me recomiendan montar cuantas particiones
<fosco_> enter7660: eso es una pregunta?
<enter7660> si
<enter7660> me lo recomendo juanitol
<fosco_> la distribucion de particiones es algo muy personal, que responde a tus necesidades y a tus gustos
<enter7660> haaa
<fosco_> como base yo haría una particion "/", una "/home" y una "swap"
<enter7660> el me recomendo para que me funcionara la web cam eln amsn
<Yoques> enter7660, yo tambien
<fosco_> a partir de ahi asigna los tamaños que preveas q vas a necesitar
<enter7660> que la instalara limpia
<fosco_> la cam no va a funcionar en amsn
<fosco_> eso que te quede claro
<Yoques> o sea.. yo te digo lo mismo, una normal... ahora, si es para que funcione de un modo concreto... tu verás
<sannacho> #?
<Juanantonio> Buenas, ¿cómo actualizo mi versión de lubuntu?
<link_> holas
<Juanantonio> La tengo en un PC viejo aquí a mi lado, con la 10.04
<fosco_> quieres cambiar a la 10.10?
<Juanantonio> Sí, creo que al final es la LTS aprobada por canonical, ¿no?
<fosco_> abre un terminal y escribe update-manager
#ubuntu-es 2011-02-03
<Juanantonio> ¿Sólo eso? ¿Sin sudo ni nada?
<fosco_> solo eso
<Juanantonio> ¿Y sin cerrar las X?
<fosco_> nada
<Juanantonio> Ok, voy a ver, ahora te digo
<Juanantonio> No tenía instalado ese paquete, lo estoy instalando
<Yoques> una pregunta, por favor a ver si se les ocurre algo: para registrar una página, un dominio, dónde encuentran ustedes los mejores precios? es que el xchat no me da un listado de salas y no se dónde preguntar
<Juanantonio> No me deja, me encuentra paquetes, pero no la siguiente distro ;)
<Juanantonio> fosco> pues eso, que no me actualiza a la 10.10, sólo actualiza paquetes de mi actual distro
<Juanantonio> ¿Alguien sabe cómo es?
<flypp> Juanantonio, debes ir al gestor de actualizaciones, configuración, y en la sección "Actualizaciones de la distribución", escoger "Ediciones normales"
<Juanantonio> Sí, eso creo que ya lo tengo hecho, déjame mirar
<Juanantonio> Sí, ahora sí. Se me actualizará sin tocar el /home al estar éste en otra partición, ¿verdad?
<amdd-user> hola a todos
<diego_> Alguien me puede dar su configuracion del efecto quemar porfavor?
<diego_> el de default no lo veo muy bien
<diego_> sugerencia reproductor media?
<cloud_xff7> hola señores
<cloud_xff7> una ayuda
<cloud_xff7> como hago para bajar desde la terminal
<cloud_xff7> el virtual box
<cloud_xff7> ?
<ElVillano> saludos a todos
<diego_> Como aumento de tamaño a los iconos del escritorio?
<weeifuh> con botón derecho sobre un icono tienes la opcion "Redimensionar icono..."
<weeifuh> eso es para hacerlo individualmente
<weeifuh> para todo el escritorio no sé
<weeifuh> diego_, te funcionó así?
<chasis> hola, existe algun editor de video con el que pueda desenfocar una parte del video?
<diego_> lo de los iconos?
<diego_> weeifuh: lo de los iconos? si me funciono gracias pero habia que ponerlos de nuevo los iconos para que tenga efecto
<raptorx> Buenas noches quisiera molestar a alguien, estoy empezando desde 0 con ubuntu 9.10 y quiero instalar una aplicacion que recien extrai de un fichero tar.gz el asunto es que no se que debo hacer ahora en la termina, gracias si alguine me ayuda
<raptorx> ??????
<dzup2> tar xvf file.tar.gz; cd file; make config; make install clean
<diego_> Una pregunta rapida.. Como ejecuto un script?
<raptorx> y si ya lo descomprimi? hago  solamente cd file; make config; make install clean???
<raptorx> Gracias dzup2
<DareDevil01> Alguien sabe como hago para editar la lista del grub 2 en ubuntu 10.10
<DareDevil01> es que ya no es editando menu.lst
<xmuda> hola, estoy haciendo un programa matematico en lenguaje C, y lo estoy compilando con gcc. Alguien sabe como usar Logaritmos naturales en C?
<CheckRSS> Hola
<Frank_Ec> alguien me puede
<Frank_Ec> ayudar
<dzup2>      
<dzup2>     
<dzup2>     
<Frank_Ec> alguien me puede
<Frank_Ec> ayudar
<Frank_Ec> alguien me puede
<Frank_Ec> ayudar
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola!
<Frank_Ec> alguien me puede
<Frank_Ec> ayudar
<JoseeAntonioR> !help > JoseeAntonioR
<Frank_Ec> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> !ask > JoseeantonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> !ask > Frank_Ec
<Frank_Ec> !ask JoseeAntonioR
<kubot> JoseeAntonioR: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Frank_Ec Solo pregunta
<JoseeAntonioR> Frank_Ec Si alguien puede responderte lo hara
<Frank_Ec> instale el anope1.8.5 ahora ya no puedo utilizar los comandos abreviados de los alises /cs /ns /ms /bs nada esos
<JoseeAntonioR> Frank_Ec Al parecer nadie sabe...
<Frank_Ec> si
<Frank_Ec> asi veo
<chasis> hola, alguien sabe de un programa en ubuntu que pueda desenfocar cierta parte de un video? una cara por ejemplo
<OEP> Frank_Ec: creí que /ns, /cs etc fueron funcionas del cliente
<Frank_Ec> pero antes me cojia esos comando abreviados desde q instale eso ahora no coje esos comandos abreviados
<JoseeAntonioR> Frank_Ec Intenta desinstalandolo, reiniciando y volviendo a instalar.
<OEP> Frank_Ec: pero si haces /msg nickserv ... funciona?
<Frank_Ec> ahi si
<Frank_Ec> con el /msg
<Frank_Ec> si funciona todos los comandos
<OEP> Frank_Ec: no sé. creo que es un problema del cliente...
<Frank_Ec> voy a ver
<OEP> Frank_Ec: lo trataste en otra computadora o cliente?
<Frank_Ec> sip
<OEP> y no funciona... hrm
<d-arker> hola compañeros,
<d-arker> alguien me puede orientar ?
<JoseeAntonioR> !ask d-arker
<kubot> d-arker: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Frank_Ec> :S
<d-arker> jeje sorry, pero es que no escuestion de algun problema sobre el S.O ubuntu, si no sobre la eleccion de una carrera :)
<OEP> Frank_Ec: si me envias la dirección lo probaré
<JoseeAntonioR> d-arker Oh...
<d-arker> cual me recomiendan ustedes ING. EN SOFTWARE O ING. EN TELEMATICA
<arp-off> la que a vos te guste.. nadie puede decirte que hacer
<arp-off> mas alla de orientarte.. probala vos
<JoseeAntonioR> d-arker Investiga sobre los detalles de cada una, o busca si hay una carrera que incluya a las dos
<d-arker> :s  jejej si lo se pero que hace la telematica ?  busque pero no ay mucha informacion ?
<d-arker> lo que me apaciona es la aprogramacion y redes computacionales ? es esto telematica ?
<OEP> alguien sabe si Ubuntu proporciona el archivo 'res.cls' para latex por apt?
<JoseeAntonioR> OEP: Prueba con terminal
<OEP> JoseeAntonioR: instalé texlive-full pero... nada... me parece que no :(
<JoseeAntonioR> reinstalalo
<OEP> JoseeAntonioR: pero cuál paquete? texlive-full es todo... y muy grande... o.o
<JoseeAntonioR> OEP: Ya veo... Intenta con esta pagina http://b.joj.me/1H
<Frank_Ec> no vemos
<Frank_Ec> gracias con todos
<OEP> JoseeAntonioR: si... me parece que manual es mejor :P
<JoseeAntonioR> Alguien aqui sabe como montar un dispositivo manualmente? Porque segui estos pasos http://a.joj.me/1G y ahora no reconoce mi iPot Touch 4G
<raffles> hola a todos, alguien me podria decir si tener la bios desactualizada influiria en que al iniciar debian este marque kernel panic
 * alexneb sale del agujero y saluda o/
<Flesoft> alguien me puede ayudar
<fosco_> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Flesoft> soy nuevo en ubuntu, acaba de instalar macchanger-gtk pero no se donde se instalo
<Flesoft> no lo encuentro para usarlo
<Flesoft> dentro de aplicaciones no lo encuentro
<Flesoft> :(
<Tarrasquero> Flesoft: ejecutalo en consola
<Tarrasquero> sudo macchanger-gtk
<Flesoft> oks gracias
<Guest82375> hola tengo un problema
<Guest82375> sh: for i in `find /lib /var -name wl\.ko`; do mv $i ${i}.orig; done
<Guest82375> este script se supone que biusca en carpetas /lib 6 /var los archivos llamados wl/.ko y les cambia el nbombre
<Guest82375> pero me marca un error
<Guest82375> error sintáctico cerca del elemento inesperado do
<Tarrasquero> wl\.ko → wl\ .ko
<fosco_> Guest82375, supongo que sabes perfectamente lo que haces, tocar la carpeta /lib no es buena idea
<Tiffon> nas
<aguitel> bue
<Guest83476> hola, estuve tratando de resolver un problema de conex de mi lap pero no tengo suerte en lo que me sale de google, con iwconfig me dice que está ok al igual que si voy a ver mis conexiones en el icono de la barra superior, hay algun reporte de esto con ubuntu 10.04?
<Guest83476> tengo otro sistema instalado en la lap y funciona bien
<Guest83476> pero no en 10.04
<fosco_> cual es el problema?
<Guest83476> no puedo actualizar repos
<Guest83476> no accedo a internet
<fosco_> bueno, el primer problema es consecuencia del segundo
<fosco_> veamos lo de internet
<Guest83476> vclaro, no entro a conectarme a internet
<fosco_> en el gestor de redes de gnome te indica que está conectado?
<Guest83476> si 100%
<Guest83476> y veo las demas redes vecinas
<fosco_> asegurate de que estás conectado a tu red y de que has puesto la contraseña correctamente, importante respetar tema de mayusculas y minusculas
<fosco_> una vez comprobado intenta entrar en una direccion a través de su IP
<Guest83476> si, ya lo revise
<fosco_> por ejemplo http://74.125.230.84
<fosco_> es una de las IPs de google
<fosco_> si entra el problema es de DNS
<fosco_> si no entra es que realmente no hay conexion
<Guest83476> estoy en google con la IP esa pero si voy a cualquiera de las de mi lista de marcadores no conecta
<fosco_> ok, el problema pues son tus DNS
<fosco_> la conexion está bien
<Guest83476> pero si es dhcp ?
<fosco_> estarán mal en el router
<fosco_> puedes cambiar las dns del router o establecer unas en tu conexion
<fosco_> lo que te sea más fácil
<Guest83476> estoy viendo "editor de conexiones"
<fosco_> ok, llega hasta donde dice DNS, quitale el automatico y pon unas DNS cualquiera
<Guest83476> donde dice "ajustes IPv6" debe ir auto o ignorar?
<fosco_> por ejemplo estas de OpenDNS: 208.67.222.222
<fosco_> 208.67.220.220
<Guest83476> en los dns no me aparece nada porque esta con "solo direcciones automaticas" en la pestaña de metodo
<fosco_> pues o se lo quitas o las defines en el propio router
<fosco_> como tu quieras, el caso es que las que estás usando actualmente no funcionan
<Guest83476> bien entonces para esto debo poner que el metodo sera manual?
<fosco_> no lo se, no me se las opciones de memoria
<Guest83476> ok
<Guest83476> estoy probando
<fosco_> ok
<Guest83476> fosco_,  te cuento que hice -como no conozco esto de modificar DNS- me fui a los ajustes de mi conexion inalambrica y entre a editar, mantuve mi DHCP en auto y los ajustes de IPv6 el metodo en "ignorar" luego reinicie y entre en modo de recuperacion donde me dijo que habia dos paquetes a reparar, le di ok, luego reinicie y ahora abre las direcciones desde mis marcadores, agradezco mucho tu ayuda pues mis conocimientos solo son por el uso
<fosco_> ok, me alegro que te haya funcionado
<Guest83476> puede que en la ultima actualizacion se haya roto algun paquete, esto ya no puedo saberlo
<fosco_> si hay paquetes rotos puedes solucionarlo con sudo apt-get -f install
<Guest83476> me anotare ese comando
<Guest83476> por suerte ahora esta actualizando
<fosco_> ok
<Guest83476> fosco_, muchas gracias, voy saliendo
<agonzalez> Buenos días, alguien me podra ayudar, tengo que conectar un equipo a un dominio de windows, con un proxy que tiene autenticación...
<jvargas90> hola que tal
<jvargas90> pura vida
<jvargas90> como puedo ripear un DVD para convertirlo a avi
<Ka0os> con un convertidor de formatos de video
<jvargas90> pero cual??
<jvargas90> o como se hace?
<Ka0os> tienes que buscar alguno en el centro de software de ubuntu
<Ka0os> o en google
<jvargas90> okas
<jvargas90> cual me recomiendan
<Ka0os> buen Día sr. _xen_
<_xen_> Ka0os> Buen día.
<Xago> hola amigos, cuál es la mejor forma de limpiar mi ubuntu de archivos e instalaciones corruptas mal desintaladas? p.ej. aplicaciones instaladas con Wine
<erUSUL> Xago: todo lo que hces con wine está en  ~/.wine/ borra ese dir y será como si nunca hubieras usado wine
<Xago> excelente ;)
<erUSUL> puede que quenen las entradas en el menu. pero puedes quitarlas con el editor de menus
<Xago> dónde está el editor de menus? :S
<erUSUL> Xago: boton derecho en el menu>editar menu
<Xago> perfecto, muchas gracias
<Xago> erUSUL, respecto de la limpieza de aplicaciones ubuntu que quedaron sin borrarse correctamente y hacer una limpieza bien hecha....existe el autoremove...algo más ?
<erUSUL> Xago: bleachbit ? sudo apt-get clean ? deborphan ?
<Xago> el clean, lo había hecho ;)
<Xago> bleachbit? debo instalar eso?
<aguitel> Xago, poner en la consola como root:aptitude purge '~c'
<Xago> aguitel, tal como lo indicas? con ' ?
<aguitel> Xago, si
<Xago> aguitel, excelente....se está limpiando toda la 'basura' :D
<Xago> aguitel, gracias
<aguitel> Xago, con deborphan hace:sudo deborphan | xargs apt-get -y remove --purge
<aguitel> Xago, instala previamente deborphan
<Xago> aguitel, ya hice la limpieza con el comando que me indicaste...tb debo hacerlo con deborphan?
<aguitel> Xago, limpia tambien
<Xago> aguitel, Me da error --> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Xago> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Xago> aguitel, me funcionó pero como root ;) gracias de nuevo
<Xago> con eso, mi ubuntu debería estar limpio, verdad?
<Xago> ultimamente lo he notado más lento de lo normal...claro...instalando y probando hartas cosillas ;)
<Xago> y tendía a pensar en reinstalar...como típico usuario de Microsoft ;)
<Guest25832> alguien sae donde esta la cache de chromium en ubuntu??
<charrua> en nautilus pone ver archivos ocultos
<cousteau> Ctrl-H
<Guest25832> ok
<Guest25832> y ahora?
<charrua> busca la carpeta chrome
<Guest25832> no existe
<xangua>  .chromium entonces
<Guest25832> tampoco
<charrua> mozilla lo pone ahi
<Guest25832> xangua no existe .chrmoium
<Guest25832> .chromium
<Guest25832> ya la encontre
<Guest25832> es .cache
<charrua> hay una carpeta que se llama cache tambien
<Guest25832> y despues chromium
<Guest25832> si
<Guest25832> gracias
<cousteau> o en nautilus pulsar Ctrl-L y poner "~/.chromium"
<Guest25832> algun software como groovedown para linux?? no quiero usar wine
<cousteau> qué hace groovedown?
<Guest25832> descarga musica desde grooveshark
<sansen> hay busca
<enter7660> chrome
<mew> hola
<mew> hola
<cousteau> qué hace grooveshark?
<mew> uuuf en español
<Guest25832> grooveshark es un servicio gratuito para escuchar musica online
<mew> adios ingles
<cousteau> Guest25832, ah, tipo spotify? pues no conozco
<cousteau> o tipo web?
<Guest25832> exacto
<Guest25832> tipo web
<cousteau> mew, Please use english. This is an English channel.
<cousteau> (lol)
<mew> llollllla
<Guest25832> !english mew
<kubot> mew: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Guest25832> XD
<mew> lola
<syd_> buenas caballeros, alguna sugerencia de aplicacion para descarga directa como jdownloader que tenga interfaz web o consola (para ubuntu server)
<cousteau> syd_, tucan tiene interfaz consola
<syd_> si?
<cousteau> y alguien propuso algo de hacer interfaz web
<cousteau> syd_, me suena que sí
<cousteau> tucan -c
<cousteau> -c, --cli   command line interface.
<syd_> si, ahi lo estaba viendo
<syd_> no tenia idea
<syd_> es que en realidad no lo uso
<syd_> que tal es?
<cousteau> pero no creo que funcione para servidores que usen reCaptcha u otros capthcas difíciles (porque a ver cómo muestras la imagen para preguntar qué pone, en cli)
<cousteau> syd_, yo lo uso y me va bastante bien+
<syd_> si, eso pensaba, los captcha seran un atado
<cousteau> (además está hecho en python y se me ocurrió extenderlo con algunos plugins)
<syd_> interfaz web seria util
<cousteau> syd_, normalmente los captcha se los salta, usando el OCR Tesseract
<mew> me voy un m
<cousteau> vamos, a mí nunca me ha pedido un captcha
<mew> hola
<Guest25832> hi
<fubuki> hello-hola
<mew> hola
<mew> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<mew> siiiiiiiiii
<Guest25832> what the fuck!!!
<Guest25832> LOL
<mew> qqqquuuuuuuuuuuuueeeeeeeeeee
<mew> lol
<mew> ¿?
<erUSUL> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<trietor>  /join #bandas
<fubuki>    /join #jaje
<syd_> cousteau: gracias por el tip de tucan -c
<syd_> alguna guia de comandos
 * alexneb ara vengo .. reiniciando
<syd_> o help?
<cousteau> man tucan
<syd_> tucan -d -i file.txt <----  si lanzo ese comando después puedo interactuar con el daemon con otro tucan -c
 * alexneb_ ya toy!!!.. a ta taaaann.. tarde mucho?
<syd_> ?
<Flesoft> algein sabe xq no s epuede cambiar la mac de mi targeta con macchanger-gtk
<Flesoft> Can't change MAC: interface up or not permission: Device or resource busy
<Guest25832> Flesoft asique hackeando wifi?? jajajaj
<syd_> no sabia que hubiera gtk para macchanger
<syd_> son 3 comandos refaciles en realidad
<Flesoft> aver un favor pasmelos
<syd_> lo ejecutaste como root?
<syd_> sudo ifconfig wlan0 (la interfaz wifi) down
<syd_> sudo macchanger -r (valor random o al azar) wlan0
<Flesoft> toy usando el macchanger-gtk
<syd_> y yo acabo de decir que para que gtk si son 3 comandos sencillos por consola
<Tarrasquero> hola
<fubuki> hola
<Flesoft> aya tambein use esos comandos,
<syd_> y?
<syd_> sudo ifconfig wlan0 (la interfaz wifi) up era el ultimo
<Flesoft> primero use
<Flesoft> sudo su
<Flesoft> luego use esos comandos y no me cambio
<syd_> lo haces estando conectado?
<Flesoft> syd solo uan consulta dentro de (la interfaz wifi) q va?
<Tarrasquero> amigos podeis seguir en offtopic :)
<Tarrasquero> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<syd_> Flesoft: era wlan0
<syd_> esa es mi interfaz
<syd_> la tuya puede diferir
<Guest25832>  /join #dondetuhermana
<chasis> hola, me leen?
<fosco_> si chasis
<chasis> vale, gracias
<newuser> hola necesito ayuda hay alguien?
<chasis> saben de un editor de video en ubuntu que pueda trabajar con capas añadir filtros efectos  trabajar con mascaras etcetera...?
<fosco_> chasis, lives, cinelerra, pitivi...
<chasis> pitivi puede hacer eso?!!!
<newuser> fosco_ una pregunta
<fosco_> algunas de esas cosas si
<newuser> creashea muy mal mi celular y necesito actualizarle el firmware
<chasis> probaré cinelerra, parece mas profesional.
<newuser> encontre muchos tutoriales pero todos indican q hay que descargar un soft llamado phoenix
<newuser> y no encuentro version para ubuntu, tendras idea si existe?
<fosco_> no me suena
<newuser> o algun otro soft para actualizar firmware de nokia?
<newuser> puedo probarlo con wine pero no creo que funcione
<newuser> ¿¿¿????
<newuser> muchas gracias por la buena onda
<arp-off> newuser
<arp-off> si el tipo de cable es USB, te recomiendo que bajes la nueva version del VirtualBox (desde el Repositorio), el cual ya incluye soporte de USB
<arp-off> y emules una maquina virtual por ejemplo con Win XP, donde puedas trabajar bien con esos software especificos para flash de celular
<newuser> con wine emulo una maquina virtual?
<cousteau> newuser, tengo entendido que las cosas de nokia existen para linux... a lo mejor es cuestión de conectarlo y poner un archivo en algún lado
<newuser> no, para flashearlo necesitas un firmware por un lado q lo tenes q instalar
<cousteau> newuser, con VirtualBox emulas una máquina virtual... pero mira  ver si googleando   linux nokia firmware   sale algo
<newuser> y un software que flashee por el cual metes el firmware
<arp-off> no
<newuser> q tambien hay que instalarlo
<arp-off> con VirtualBox
<newuser> hace 2 horas que googleo y no encuentro por eso recurri aca
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> Wine solo emula API's
<newuser> con virtualbox?
<arp-off> no te va servir
<newuser> ah
<arp-off> VirtualBox seria como VirtualPC o VmWare
<arp-off> emulas un SO entero
<newuser> ah ok
<newuser> estoy bajando, es muy dificil de usar?
<arp-off> no
<arp-off> tenes que crear la maquina virtual
<arp-off> e instalarle un sistema operativo dentro
<newuser> uuh
<arp-off> por ejemplo un Win XP es comodo para laburar con software para celulares
<newuser> tengo q bajar un windows tambien?
<newuser> uuh bajon
<arp-off> newuser un CD de windows
<arp-off> para instalarlo
<arp-off> no tenes?
<newuser> uuuuh q quilombo!
<newuser> nop
<arp-off> o bajas una maquina virtual ya lista
<arp-off> con un XP instalado
<newuser> me pase a linux y tire todo
<newuser> jaja
<arp-off> ok
<newuser> como puedo buscarlo
<arp-off> hay  VM's ya preparadas para usar
<arp-off> van a estar con un SO en ingles
<arp-off> googleando un poco
<newuser> googleo maquina virtual para virtual box xp
<newuser> no importa
<newuser> sisi googleo
<newuser> pero con que nombre
<arp-off> !google windows xp for virtualbox image
<kubot> Tutorial: instala un sistema operativo con imagen ISO en VirtualBox: <http://www.chicageek.com/tutorial-instala-sistema-operativo-imagen-iso-virtualbox-185321>; VirtualBox (II): Windows Fundamentals bajo Linux | Kriptópolis: <http://www.kriptopolis.org/virtualbox-ii-windows-fundamentals-bajo-linux>; Prueba Windows 7 sin problemas en VirtualBox | Onsoftware: <http://onsoftware.softonic.com (2 more messages)
<cousteau> yo miraría lo de flashear en linux que seguramente consista sólo en colocar un archivo en algún lado del teléfono
<arp-off> nop
<newuser> genial
<cousteau> (vamos, si yo diseñase un cacharro que se puede conectar como disco USB, se flashearía así)
<arp-off> eso se hace por medio de un software especifico
<arp-off> el cable USB segun sea.. tiene un driver
<newuser> en este caso se llama phoenix
<newuser> que bajon el quilombo que voy a tener q hacer
<newuser> ojala no se me queme la compu en el intento
<cousteau> newuser, con la de "hackers" (de los que hacen "hacks") que hay en Linux, me extrañaría que nadie hubiera hecho eso ya
<newuser> ami tambien
<newuser> pero yo no entiendo mucho
<newuser> y googleando no encuentro nada ni en ingles ni en español
<newuser> lo peor es q el celu se me cayo al piso
<newuser> y despues de ahi crashea cada un par de min
<tonote> Buenas, qusiera molestarlos, alguien me podria ayudar a instalar archivos .tar.gz?? es mi segundo dia de ubuntu 9.10 :) gracias
<cousteau> por ejemplo, con wammu a lo mejor se puede
<cousteau> tonote, es más fácil si encuentras el programa en repositorios, o si hay un .deb ya hecho
<cousteau> si no, es complicado; dependiendo del .tar.gz se hará de una forma u otra
<cousteau> ¿qué es exactamente?
<cousteau> si es un tema de Gnome, basta con arrastrar y soltar en la ventana de Apariencia
<tonote> mmmm es el minitunes.tar.gz
<xangua>  sudo apt-get install minitunes
<tonote> bueno lo poco que se de archivos ubuntu me dice que el .deb es el mejor formato (para mi) para instalar
<xangua> tu segundo día usando una versión que caduca en 2 meses¿¿ S:
<cousteau> he entrado en la página, pone "32-bit binaries", eso significa que ya está compilado; seguramente baste con descomprimirlo y hacer doble clic en algún archivo para abrirlo
<tonote> he probado con ese comando y no lo hace, tendre que escribir el directorio de donde tengo el archivo???
<cousteau> y no necesite instalación
<tonote> gracias lo voy a buscar
<tonote> es que estoy empezando con el ubuntu y es la mera pepa ese sistema lo que me da un poco de dolor de cabeza es cuando las aps vienen en el formato tar.gz
<tonote> cousteau he bajado el binario de 32 bits y viene en el mismo formato
<xangua> tonote: podrías haber empezado por la versión más reciente, no la que tiene más de un año y a punto de perder soporte
<tonote> al descomprimir solo quedan algunos archivos y carpeta, ninguno .deb
<tonote> xangua, bueno en realidad lo que me tiene preocupado es el no poder instalar ese tipo de archivos
<tonote> es que en realidad quiero usar el ubuntu de aqui en adelante
<tonote> y quiero ambientarme a como instalar aplicaciones tar.gz
<tonote> ya se como entrar como root (que gran avanse jajajaja)
<tonote> pero eso de ir a un directorio (desde terminal) e instalar ese tipo de archivos no me sale para nada
<newuser> tenes q poner
<newuser> cd y el directorio
<newuser> por ej
<newuser> cd /home/Carpeta personal/Descargas/minitunes
<newuser> y te situas en la carpeta
<enter7660> cd /home/enter7660/Escritorio
<tonote> aja
<newuser> de ahi pones install
<enter7660> tengo una preguntica
<enter7660> en mmi empresa manejan un chat interno
<tonote> solamente el install???
<enter7660> que se llama inbit
<enter7660> sera que se puede instalar en ubuntu}
<cousteau> tonote, lo descomprimes, y haces doble clic en un archivo que se llame igual que la aplicación
<newuser> tambien podes poner
<newuser> cd y arrastrar la carpeta
<newuser> al terminal
<cousteau> enter7660, sabes si funciona con irc?
<cousteau> newuser, cómo se instala un prog depende mucho del prog en cuestión
<enter7660> ni idea
<enter7660> que es icr
<dzup2> tonote: por lo regular es asi: tar xvf file.tar.gz; cd file; more Makefile   <---aho se analiza el makefile  y se ven y ANALIZAN las opciones de compilacion, se miran dependencias de librerias y las adicionas etc, luego que ya sabe que cosa va a hacer, y resolvio las dependencias, se procede a un ./configure o un make config o un make configure, o un simple make, luego como root lo instala con make install, o si quiere lo instala como local con make insta
<tonote> gracias a todos voy a probar, gracias newuser, costeau, dzup2
<tonote> cuando hablan de repocitorio tengo que tener internet verdad????
<dzup2> tonote: de alguna forma tienes que bajar el archivo .deb  que es una especie de comprimido que contiene el pre-compilado que alguien mas hizo para ubuntu, claro que necesitaras internet o algo para bajarlo, un usb un cd, sin internet debes de bajarte todos los debs necesarios para instalar ese .deb que quiere, si no no instalara, eso se le llaman "dependencias"
<tonote> aja
<dzup2> ...con internet es mas facil, sin internet un poco mas dificil pero no imposible
<tonote> dzup2, le podrias llamar dependecias a lo que necesitaba mi ubuntu el dia de ayer para reproducir mp3 y ver AVI????
<dzup2> el nombre lo dice, dependencia = depende de algo.
<tonote> te cuento que todas esas dependencias las encontre en un gran archivo .deb y lo instale satisfactoriamente, sabes donde puedo encontrar aplicaciones .deb???
<sansen> tonote, en los repositorios :S
<tonote> direcciones de esos ¬¬ ???
<sansen> abrí el centro de software, ahí están todas la aplicaciones que podés instlar
<tonote> bueno lo que pasa es que el internet no me funciona en la pc con ubunto, lo que pretendo es descargarlos desde esta pc con internet y windows y despues pasarlos a la mia
<tonote> entonces las paginas de donde pueda descargar .deb me servirian mucho
<xangua> eso no suena seguro
<xangua> !aptoncd
<kubot> APTonCD es una herramienta con interfaz gráfica que te permite crear uno o más CDs o DVDs con todos los paquetes que has descargado usando apt-get o aptitude, creando un repositorio portátil que puedes usar en otros ordenadores - Ver también !offline
<sansen> tonote, te vas a volver chino si haces eso
<xangua> sansen: chino¿
<sansen> loco
<newuser> jajajajaj
<tonote> wtf????
<newuser> xq no te anda internet en ubuntu?
<enter7660>  que es icr
<tonote> por ese modem tigo que no logro instalar
<l1mpm4rk> tonote: quiza encuentres algun .deb para ubuntu http://sourceforge.net/
<tonote> que mala suerte la mia
<tonote> gracias l1mpm4rk
<newuser> q modem tenes?
<enter7660> necesito instalar en mi ubuntu inbit mensajeria
<tonote> buscare por toda la web
<tonote> newuser, es un Huawei, o como se escriba
<tonote> de tigo
<enter7660> empresarial
<xangua> l1mpm4rk: espero que no andes descargando paquetes deb de dudosa procedencia
<sansen> tonote, bajatelos via web de los repositorios de ubuntu
<l1mpm4rk> xangua: todo bajo su riesgo
<xangua> mm como quieras
<tonote> sansen, he bajado algunos de packages-ubuntu.org
<juanito1> alguien sabe cuando sale fedora 15 ?
<xangua> juanito1: pregunta en un canal de fedora
<tonote> pero quisiera bajar temas o cosas para alegrar mi escritorio
<tonote> como el cubo de los escritorios
<tonote> etc
<newuser> que ubuntu tenes tonote?
<juanito1> xangua, cual es ?
<tonote> el 9.10, creo que es el Karmic Koala
<l1mpm4rk> tonote: gnome look
<tonote> que es eso l1mpm4rk
<tonote> ???
<newuser> el modem es de celular?
<l1mpm4rk> tonote: google
<tonote> no newuser es 3g de esos tarjeteros
<tonote> gracias l1mpm4rk
<sansen> tonote, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/
<newuser> te sirve algo asi? Instalar Modem 3G HUAWEI E156B de TIGO en Ubuntu 9.10
<l1mpm4rk> tonote: mas exacto http://gnome-look.org/
<tonote> mmmm ese link no lo habia visto
<l1mpm4rk> :)
<tonote> newuser, probe con el link de comentarios abajo de esta pagino y no me anduvo
<tonote> instale el usb-modeswitch
<tonote> y nada
<newuser> http://www.elboby.com/2009/11/instalar-modem-3g-huawei-e156b-de-tigo-en-ubuntu-9-10/
<newuser> esta si anda
<tonote> y sansen ese repositorio que tiene?? de todo???
<newuser> escribi en google modem tigo ubuntu 9.10
<newuser> y es el primero q sale
<newuser> el repositorio tiene tooodo
<tonote> aja pero nada ese de elboy que pusiste de ultimo es el mismo y tampoco
<tonote> como cae mael eso del modem
<newuser> ami si me anda jaja
<tonote> si?
<tonote> que rabia me da ese modem
<newuser> Instalar el paquete usb-modeswitch
<newuser> cuando lo conectas te sale como una memoria?
<tonote> si ya lo instale y nada
<newuser> o un pendrive?
<tonote> cabal
<tonote> bueno aparece el icono de Internet movil tigo
<tonote> y entro y salen los archivos que tiene el modem
<newuser> probaste buscar arriba a la derecha
<newuser> el icono de red o wifi
<newuser> ?
<tonote> en el menu de red? si y no lo reconocio en la pestaña de Banda Ancha Movil
<Ka0os> buen día a todos en la sala
<newuser> si no te lo reconoce con el modeswitch ni idea
<newuser> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCudPPOBHlw&feature=player_embedded
<newuser> ahi tonote?
<tonote> probe con esa app pero nada
<tonote> aja en ese icono y nada
<newuser> probaste expulsarlo como memoria usb y sin desconectarlo ver si te lo reconoce
<newuser> ?
<tonote> aja y nada
<newuser> http://www.upstairsgt.com/blog/2010/conectando-el-modem-tigoclaro-en-ubuntu-9-10/  ?
<tonote> hasta lo conecte en otros puertos usb y nada de nada
<newuser> me rindo
<tonote> jajajajaja eso dije yo tratando de hacerlo funcionar
<tonote> no se que podra ser
<newuser> jaja
<newuser> mucha suerte
<newuser> pero me tengo q ir
<ubuntu_> hola, tengo un problema! inicio ubuntu y me sale la pantalla negra. por lo que se ve es debido a que se me desinstalo el driver ati al actualizar el sistema. gracias
<fosco_> ubuntu_, al arrancar ves el menú del grub?
<Ka0os> cuanto tiempo llevas preguntando lo mismo ubuntu_
<fosco_> el que te deja elegir win o linux
<juanito1> se daño tu grub
<juanito1> reinstala
<Ka0os> ayer le dijeron un sin fin de soluciones a ubuntu_  y vienes hoy otra vez a lo mismo?
<ubuntu_> fosco_: no veo el menu del grub, se me inicia automaticamente
<Ka0os> juanito10.o  cuando se daña el grub no es necesario reinstalar solo reparar el grub
<fosco_> ubuntu_, durante el arranque justo después de los mensajes de la BIOS pulsa la tecla tabulador
<ubuntu_> fosco_: ;)
<fosco_> verás el menu de arranque
<fosco_> elige un kernel anterior al ultimo
<ubuntu_> entonces, entro en modo recovery?
<ubuntu_> fosco_: ok, despues que hago?
<fosco_> con el kernel anterior seguramente funcionará bien
<ubuntu_> fosco_: ok, pruebo, gracias
<cousteau> tabulador? no era shift?
<fosco_> ahora vengo
<NeIXeR> gente no recuerdo la password del nick, para recuperarla no es /msg nickserv sendpass nick?
<cousteau> /msg NickServ help
<NeIXeR> cousteau: estoy ahi, pero me dice que no tengo permisos para poder hacelo
<Tarrasquero> NeIXeR: /join #freenode-help
<NeIXeR> :)
<enter7660> -}{ñ-{
<enter7660> jhgdfghj
<cousteau> enter7660, jesús
<enter7660> disculpa
<enter7660> una preguntica
<enter7660> no me aparece la barra de sonido
<xangua> clic derecho>añadir>indicador
<enter7660> en que lugar
<enter7660> en que lugar del escritorio
<cousteau> en el panel
<cousteau> en la barra en la que quieras añadir el icono de volumen
<enter7660> ok
<enter7660> no me aparece
<enter7660> solo me aparece cuando en tro como root
<enter7660> con que nombre lo busco
<fosco_> enter7660, miniaplicacion de indicadores
<enter7660> ok
<enter7660> gracias
<enter7660> exelente
<fosco_> de nada
<enter7660> ok
<enter7660> necesito crear una particio
<enter7660> tengo un espacio sin utilizar
<fosco_> enter7660, usa gparted
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install gparted && gksu gparted
<enter7660> ok
<enter7660> me dice que no puedo gestionar mas de 4v
<enter7660> particiones
<fosco_> no puede haber más de 4 primarias
<fosco_> si quieres ener más de 4 debes hacer como máximo 3 primarias y una extendida
<enter7660> si
<enter7660> haaaa
<enter7660> ok
<fosco_> dentro de la extendida podrás tener más particiones logicas
<enter7660> gracias
<fosco_> bueno, hora de irse
<enter7660> me tocaria eliminar una primaria
<fosco_> hasta otra
<cousteau> enter7660, cuántas tienes? tienes ubuntu instalado en ese disco?
<cousteau> porque ubuntu por defecto te mete todo en una partición extendida, así que ya la tendrías hecha
<mew> hola
<mimecar> hola mew
<Onicev> Hola
<Onicev> Es necesaria alguna cosa mas para poder ver un DVD original ademas de lo que se carga por defecto al instalar Ubuntu 10.10? Gracias
<mimecar> si
<Onicev> ¿podrias indicarme que mas se necesita?
<mimecar> instala el paquete ubuntu-restricted o vlc
<Onicev> tengo instalado vlc
<Onicev> y me da error
<cousteau> sí, algo de libdvdcss2 o algo así
<cousteau> !dvd
<kubot> Para saber como hacer funcionar un DVD en Ubuntu, mirese la página: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Reproducir_DVD
<Onicev> voy a mirar. gracias
<mew> mimecar¡¡
<mew> soy graan
<mew> pero me gusta mas mew
<Onicev> He introducido "libdvdcss2" en Synaptic pero no me da ningun resultado
<cousteau> Onicev, me parece que no está en repos
<mimecar> si no añades medibuntu poco podrás hacer
<mimecar> en la página te pone como hacerlo
<Onicev> ¿En que pagina?
<mimecar> !dvd
<kubot> Para saber como hacer funcionar un DVD en Ubuntu, mirese la página: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Reproducir_DVD
<Onicev> Esa estoy mirando, pero no he encontrado nada sobre como hacerlo con Ubuntu 10.10
<Onicev> si con anteriores distribuciones
<Onicev> pero no con esta
<mimecar> entras en la web de medibuntu y tendrás las instrucciones
<cousteau> o te descargas el .deb de libdvdcss2 sin más
<Onicev> supongo que la web de medibunu sera www.medibuntu.com, ¿No?
<mimecar> pruebalo
<cousteau> tip: si pones en la barra de direcciones de Firefox "medibuntu" y pulsas enter, te lleva directamente a la página de medibuntu, o te muestra los resultados de google en caso de duda
<Onicev> He hecho esto: http://pastebin.com/5R9wquAi Pero la consola me dice que "orden no encontrada"
<mimecar> ese paste no da nada
<mimecar> que error te da
<Onicev> http://pastebin.com/5R9wquAi Mira a ver ahora
<mimecar> ¿tienes instalado wget?
<Onicev> Sinceramente no tengo ni idea. Tengo instalado lo que instala el CD por defecto
<mimecar> escribe en la consola wget
<Onicev> El error que me da es: "$: orden no encontrada
<Onicev> "
<mimecar> no lo tienes instalado
<Onicev> me dice que me falta la URL
<mimecar> wget --help que dice
<xangua> Onicev: a lo que se refiere mimecar es a que pongas el comando en la consola y nos muestres lo que sale, no que nos muestres las instrucciones que estás siguiendo
<cousteau> el $ no hay que ponerlo
<cousteau> sólo desde el sudo
<Onicev> Por cierto. Lo de la configuracion de la pantalla lo he dejado por imposible. He abandonado
<cousteau> el $ es para indicar que es un comando
<Onicev> http://pastebin.com/F8EY9qas
<Onicev> Vale
<Onicev> Lo intentare de nuevo
<xangua> ...
<mew> digimon
<Onicev> La consola ha instalado o hecho un monton de cosas. Aparentemente no ha dado errores. ¿Ahora que?
<Onicev> ¿Ya esta listo?
<mimecar> ahora ya podrás instalar libdvd
<Onicev> ¿Y entonces que he hecho con la orden anterior?
<mimecar> añadir el repositorio de medibuntu
<Onicev> ¿No he instalado libdvd aun?
<mimecar> no
<Onicev> Vale.
<Onicev> O sea... que ahora que se supone que debo hacer?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> seguir la guía del principio
<Onicev> Esta era la guia del principio: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Reproducir_DVD
<mimecar> si
<Onicev> Instalar libdvdcss2 Instalar libdvdread4  ¿Cual de las dos es?¿O... son las dos?
<mimecar> las dos
<Onicev> He puesto esto en el terminal: "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh". Me responde que "comando no encontrado
<Onicev> Sin las "
<xangua> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Onicev> Por cierto... Ruego sepan disculpar mi ignorancia. Pero todo esto se me hace "muuy cuesta arriba"
<mimecar>  Onicev pregunta lo que no te quede claro
<mimecar> esa guía es un poco antigua, necesita una actualización
<mimecar> lo raro es que vlc no te reproduzca el dvd
<mimecar> ¿que error te da? (vlc incluye todos los codecs)
<Onicev> http://pastebin.com/FQNcMwGA
<xangua> no es antigua, ahi viene clarito que hacer :S vlc incluye libdvdcss2 ¿¿
<cousteau> mimecar, los DVDs tienen un sistema de encriptación raro para que sólo los puedas usar en determinadas zonas; aunque tengas el codec necesitas el libdvdcss2, es un poco como el DRM
<erUSUL> Onicev: pon libdvdread4 en vez de 3
<Onicev> Ademas de: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2, tambien he hecho: sudo apt-get install sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2. El resultado ha sido que:  http://pastebin.com/Q6B8PvyZ
<erUSUL> Onicev: el wiki esta algo anticuado
<Onicev> y yo tambien :))
<erUSUL> Onicev: asi que → "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/examples/install-css.sh"
<Onicev> He querido decir libdvdread4
<erUSUL> Onicev: es → "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<Onicev> Y que hago con esto: http://pastebin.com/7WLaMaxK
<Onicev> ¿Como lo elimino? por que la orden qeu me recomienda no se como utilizarla
<mimecar> Onicev: no te afecta al proceso
<erUSUL> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Onicev> Pero supongon que quedaran archivos "muertos" por ahi pululando
<mimecar> Onicev: ocupar un par de megas
<mimecar> no es algo critico
<mimecar> ni te afectan al rendimiento
<TrueNhero> tengo un problema, no puedo montar un cd de playstation one, porq?
<Onicev> ya, pero un par de aqui otro de alla y otro del otro lado... al final son muchos megas
<mimecar> no tienes espacio libre en el disco duro?
<Onicev> Despues de todo esto, y esta media hora voy a ver si puedo ver el DVD
<mimecar> es lo que tiene la protección de los DVD
<Onicev> Pues con VLC sigo sin poder ver nada
<abdabanesha> muy buenasa todos
<Onicev> Y con totem tampoco
<abdabanesha> me gustaria preguntaro algo que escapa a mi comprension
<abdabanesha> es referido al eee pc 1005
<Onicev> ¿Hace falta reiniciar el equipo para que "lea" los cambios?
<abdabanesha> bueno 1005 P, este netbook lleva ram sddr2, se podria meter sddr3?
<Onicev> Por que sigue sin hacer nada
<mimecar> no debería Onicev
<abdabanesha> disculpar si no es el tema comentarlo aqui, pero confio muchisimo en esta comunidad
<Onicev> Entonces he hecho algo mal, como de costumbre
<Onicev> Pero no se que es
<mimecar> Onicev: o falta algún paso
<mimecar> recuerda que esa guía en antigua
<Onicev> he metido los lib...2 esos y tambien los lib...4
<Onicev> ¿que mas se necesita
<Onicev> ?
<mimecar> no lo se, en ubuntu no he reproducido DVD
<Onicev> En resumen. Me tengo que volver a Win para poder ver el DVD. Y eso que es original.
<Flesoft2> soy nuevo en ubutnu acaba de instalr lamp, pero nos e donde se encuentra al carpeta raiz para poner mis archivos
<Onicev> ¡¡¡Que miseria!!!
<mimecar> Onicev: tendrás que usar otra documentación
<Onicev> jajajajjajajja
<Onicev> Vale.
<hiko_hitokiri> /var/www
<mimecar> aunque sea original la protección te la ha puesto el fabricante
<Onicev> En otro momento. Ya se me ha levantado dolor de cabeza entre unas cosas y otras, y encima con esta resolucion.
<hiko_hitokiri> para ver dvd tenes que poner los codecs extras
<Onicev> Venga muchas gracias y hasta otro rato
<mimecar> Onicev: con el live cd sale mal la resolución?
<Onicev> Volvere a win para ver el DVD. Es que no hay manera de dejar Win
<hiko_hitokiri> entra a synaptic y pone extraxs
<hiko_hitokiri> extras
<hiko_hitokiri> digo
<hiko_hitokiri> esta hasta abajo
<mew> digion
<cousteau> Onicev, yo los dvd los puedo ver en mplayer y derivados si me instalo libdvdcss2, me parece
<mimecar> mew: ?
<mew> legion
<hiko_hitokiri> ubuntu-restricter-extras
<hiko_hitokiri> algo asi se llama el paquete
<mew> si
<mimecar> mew: dejalo
<Onicev> mimecar. La resolucion sale mal con todo. Ya ni siquiera sigo intentando cambiarla. Me he cansado de reinstalar
<mew> gran mew
<mew> iiiiiiiiiiiiijji valeeee
<mimecar> mew: si no te comportas tendrás que dejar el canal
<hiko_hitokiri> es mejor vlc
<mimecar> Onicev: ¿con el live cd de otras distribuciones has mirado si pasa lo mismo?
<mew> ok
<Onicev> Lo dicho. Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra inestimable ayuda, vuestro tiempo y vuestro interes. Pero hay cosas que me superan y no logro comprender.
<mimecar> trabajar con poca resolución cansa mucho
<Onicev> Solo con la Gutsy Gybon o algo asi sale la resolucion como dios manda
<Onicev> con las siguientes se va la resolucion a hacer puñetas
<Flesoft2> que debo instalr para saber por que no tengo audio y que driver me falta
<Onicev> Que las he probado casi todas
<mimecar> Flesoft2: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<Onicev> Flesoft: Has habilitado el audio en el icono del altavoz????
<Flesoft2> ubuntu 10.10
<Flesoft2> y si esta activado
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<Onicev> Pues entonces no te puedo ayudar mas. Mi problema con el audio por fortuna se resumio a habilitar el altavoz
<Onicev> ¡¡¡ Menos mal que al menos algo he podido solucionar por mis propios medios!!!
<Onicev> Bueno. Me voy a Win a ver el video. Un saludo. Ya volvere en otro momento cuando el dolor de cabeza se me pase. Saludos y gracias
<abdabanesha> alguien podria resolverme mi duda?
<Flesoft2> ya tengo sonido al instalar las actualizaciones pero de baja calidad
<abdabanesha> se lo agradeceria
<cousteau> abdabanesha, mejor preguntar directamente
<mimecar> abdabanesha: en una tienda de informática te podrán responder bien la duda
<abdabanesha> lo hice
<abdabanesha> es que n entiendo mucho de arquitectura
<cousteau> ...ah, no lo había leído, perdón
<abdabanesha> tengo un eee pc 1005P y lleva una memoria sddr2, es compatible con sddr3?
<cousteau> sí, mejor preguntar en una tienda de informática, o si se te da bien el inglés, en ##hardware
<mimecar> si cambias la memoria a ddr3, la que tiene el ordenador la tendrás que vender o tirar
<abdabanesha> es que me ofrecen una ram de estas caracteristicas para ampliarlo
<abdabanesha> pero es compatible?
<mimecar> no lo se
<mimecar> lo que es seguro es que no podrás mezclar los módulos
<abdabanesha> ok
<hiko_hitokiri> pone eso en la terminal lspci | grep Audio
<hiko_hitokiri> para saber tu dispoditivo de audio
<Flesoft2> como puedo cambiar la ubicacion del lamp de var/www/ por /home/webs en ubuntu 10.10
<abdabanesha> muchisias gracias
<Flesoft2> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<hiko_hitokiri> ya te fijast si no esta en mute tu salida de audio en el asistente
<hiko_hitokiri> prova resetear alsa tambien
<hiko_hitokiri> sudo alsa force-reload
<Flesoft2> ya tengo audio, pero resulta q es d muy mala calidad
<mew> adios
<Flesoft2> no se como configurar
<hiko_hitokiri> a
<hiko_hitokiri> pera
<Azther_> alguien sabe como configurar el audio para que el idjc se conecte a skype con el jack?
<mimecar> idjc ?
<Azther_> internet dj console
<Azther_> encontre que se tienen que compilar unos plugins para  alsa
<Azther_> ya lo hice pero todavia no funciona
<mimecar> la documentación es para tu versión de ubuntu y de skype?
<cousteau> Flesoft2, tendrás un volumen demasiado alto y otro demasiado bajo
<Azther_> si, ocupo el LTS 10.04
<tulio> hola amigos como hago para programar en php desde ubunto que tengo que hacer ???
<Flesoft2> instalar lamp
<hiko_hitokiri> el del problema del audio prova con este soft
<hiko_hitokiri> pulseaudioequalizer
<tulio> ok como instalo lamp
<hiko_hitokiri> pones sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<tulio> ??
<tulio> y disculpa la vaina
<Flesoft2> oks
<tulio> gracias mi pana
<Flesoft2> como edito /etc/apache2/sites-available/default no puedo editar
<namopo> hola, no me aparece el grub para seleccionar los kernels. pulse la tecla tabulador, pero nada de nada
<hiko_hitokiri> con sudo gedit  /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<hiko_hitokiri> si es que estan en las nuevas verciones escondidos
<hiko_hitokiri> solo aprece si posees instalado otro sistema ademas del ubuntu
<hiko_hitokiri> amenos que preciones hacia arriba o  abajo cuando inicia el pc
<mimecar> phpmyadmin no se usa para programar con php
<hiko_hitokiri> no
<hiko_hitokiri> es un administrador para mysql
<namopo> hiko_hitokiri: entonces presiono las teclas arriba y abajo al iniciar el pc y me aparecers?
<hiko_hitokiri> si
<namopo> ok! voy a probarlo!
<Flesoft2> lamp instala desde Synaptic
<hiko_hitokiri> si o desde l atermnal
<hiko_hitokiri> con el comando que te di
<Flesoft2> si usas el 10.10 primero instala tasksel
<Flesoft2> inslas el lamp y luego recien el phpmyadmin para administrar la base de datos
<hiko_hitokiri> no phpmyadmin pone todo
<hiko_hitokiri> auto instala apache y php y mysql
<Flesoft2> bueno yo instale primero lamp y luego phpmyadmin
<Flesoft2> ahora hiki_hitokiri como ago para reiniciar el apache
<hiko_hitokiri> sudo services apache2
<hiko_hitokiri> sudo services apache2 restart
<Flesoft2> gracias hiko_hitoriki eres lo maximo gracias
<Flesoft2> pero tu codigo para reiciar apache no funca
<mimecar> pon el error que da
<hiko_hitokiri> pos usa
<Flesoft2> sudo: services: command not found
<hiko_hitokiri> es service
<hiko_hitokiri> se me fue una s
<Flesoft2> ya vuelvo gracias
<hiko_hitokiri> sino usa este sudo  /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<hiko_hitokiri> es lo mismo
<ekki> hola como hago para ver el menu de grub en el arranque?
<ekki> en ubuntu maverick
<TrueNhero> con q creo una iso desde un cd?
<cousteau> TrueNhero, se puede hacer incluso con dd o cat
<TrueNhero> amigo cousteau cuentame como
<cousteau> prueba por ejemplo:   dd if=/dev/scd0 of=mi_archivo.iso bs=1M
<cousteau> o a lo mejor incluso con cp, pero eso no estoy seguro
<mimecar> k3b seguramente hará imágenes iso
<Flesoft2> me olvidaba como puedo hacer para qe la mac que cambio en mi targeta de red se quede ayi
<mimecar> Flesoft2: para que necesitas cambiar la mac?
<hiko_hitokiri> si con k3b o con  bracero
<Flesoft2> lo que cada vez que me desconecto vuelve a la mac original
<hiko_hitokiri> tambien lo podes hacer
 * cousteau imagina una serie de motivos para cambiar la mac
<mimecar> Flesoft2: si estas usando la red wifi de un vecino, cambiala a mano
<Flesoft2> ya se cambiar a punta de comandos pero no que pasa esq no se queda
<Flesoft2> hay alguan forma para q la nueva configuracion se quede
<mimecar> te tocará buscar en la red
<Azther_> alguien sabe como configurar el audio para que el idjc se conecte a skype con el jack?
<cloud_xff7> buenas señores
<cloud_xff7> una ayuda
<balbuena-viviana> dime a ver..?
<cloud_xff7> ahora me acabo de bajar
<cloud_xff7> el programa virtual box
<balbuena-viviana> si que?
<cloud_xff7> y no se como hacer para que mi pen drive lo reconozca
<cloud_xff7> en el sistema operativo
<cloud_xff7> como se hace?
<mimecar> en el sistema operativo virtual?
<cloud_xff7> si
<mimecar> en los menús de virtualbox tienes la opción de añadirlo a la máquina virtual
<mimecar> eso solo funciona con el virtualbox de la página web
<cloud_xff7> si veo la opcion
<cloud_xff7> pero no me deja
<cloud_xff7> no me habilita para selecionar el dispositivo
<mimecar> no tienes que estar usando el usb en la máquina real
<balbuena-viviana> si, en el menu de configuracion de virtualn box esta eso, pero tendras que ponerle el codigo de la direxion...
<cloud_xff7> en que parte se configura eso?
<balbuena-viviana> la direxion del dispositivo de almacenamiento
<mimecar> ¿tienes el usb desmontado?
<cloud_xff7> no monte nada
<cloud_xff7> te explico como hice
<mimecar> ¿el sistema no ha montado el usb al conectarlo?
<cloud_xff7> a ver si me entiendes
<mimecar> ok
<cloud_xff7> yo levanto el SO virtual
<mimecar> ¿virtualbox es de la página web de oracle verdad?
<cloud_xff7> si asi es amigo
<mimecar> ok
<cloud_xff7> y conecto el usb a mi pc
<cloud_xff7> no quiero montar
<cloud_xff7> quiero usar un pendrive fisico
<mimecar> el sistema real lo monta por defecto
<cloud_xff7> me da en la parte de Dispositivos USB
<cloud_xff7> los que estan conectados a la pc
<cloud_xff7> pero no me da la opcion de utilizarlos
<cloud_xff7> como puedo hacer?
<mimecar> prueba a desmontarlo del sistema real
<cloud_xff7> ya lo desmonte
<cloud_xff7> y lo volvi a conectar
<cloud_xff7> que hacemos?
<cloud_xff7> ya esta amigo xD
<cloud_xff7> ya pude hacerlo
<cloud_xff7> gracias de todos modos
 * alexneb se despide.. ta mañana
<Guest47117> hola
<Guest47117> en debian-es tratan como el culooo
<erUSUL> eso he oido ;P
<iqpi> Guest47117: que hacen en debian-es?
<iqpi> cual es tu consulta?
<Guest47117> mmm solo comparativas y consejos entre debian y ubuntu
<Guest47117> que quiero cambiarme a debian, por lo que han dicho
<Guest47117> que es mas rapida y estable
<iqpi> es mas estable y rápida
<iqpi> pero ten en cuenta
<iqpi> que al ser estable, los paquetes son muy viejos
<iqpi> es decir, no tendrás versiones nuevas de los programas
<Guest47117> aaa pero quiero la testing
<Guest47117> que es rolling
<iqpi> espera entonces a que salga debian6
<iqpi> porque durante la transición de testing a estable
<iqpi> la rama testing empieza a recibir paquetes de sid
<Guest47117> ok
<Guest47117> y cuando sale?
<l1mpm4rk> igpi: a caso no puedes cambiar en los sources a testing???
<iqpi> pues sale ya en breve Guest47117
<Guest47117> el 6/2/11
<Guest47117> arescorpio me dijo
<Guest47117> gracias
<erUSUL> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<iqpi> l1mpm4rk: se pueden cambiar los sources
<l1mpm4rk> igpi: por supuesto.
<iqpi> el problema
<iqpi> es que durante los primeros días
<iqpi> la testing recibe paquetes de sid
<iqpi> y puede probocar enorme inestabilidad en el sistema, a mi en la congelación de lenny, al reiniciar tras una actualización, me saltó un kernel panic
<erUSUL> por favor seguid en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<iqpi> pfff
<l1mpm4rk> erUSUL :) tema terminado :)
<cryss> hola, alguno de ustedes sven como puedo agregar un dominio a ubuntu10.4 sevrer
#ubuntu-es 2011-02-04
<Nicko_94> hola a todos
<Nicko_94> alguien sabe una alternativa a connectify (win7) en ubuntu?
<cousteau> en vez del nombre del programa, es más útil saber qué hace
<Nicko_94> cousteau: precisamente esperaba que alguien lo preguntara
<Nicko_94> connectify permite a un pc con win7 usar la tarjeta wifi como router inalambrico, montando una red de infraestructura (no adhoc) para compartir internet
<cousteau> hmm, con firestarter se puede compartir internet, pero por ethernet, no sé si se puede usar con wifi
<cousteau> de todas formas, me suena que dependiendo de la tarjeta wifi, en algunas se puede y en otras no
<Nicko_94> sabes que es el master-mode?
<cousteau> pero no sigo porque de ese tema sé muy poco
<Nicko_94> lastima, parece que no muchos hispano hablantes saben de esto (encontre documentacion en ingles, y habla sobre el master-mode que creo soluciona mi problema)
<cousteau> bueno, algo de inglés nunca viene mal :D
<cousteau> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing -> sí, vale, está en inglés, pero es de la ayuda oficial de Ubuntu. Sección 1.1.1
<nadiexD> hola
<nadiexD> alguien me ayuda a desactivar la grafica interna ?
<cousteau> nadiexD, tienes una gráfica integrada y otra por PCI-Express?
<cousteau> (o AGP)
<cousteau> en ese caso, me parece que la interna se desactiva sola
<Nicko_94> nadiexD: tienes mas de una grafica ? Si no te vas a quedar sin imagen
<nadiexD> es que resulta que tengo una nvidia gforce 8600 gt
<nadiexD> de 512 mb y tiene 1777 mb
<nadiexD> y me digeron que es por que tengo activada la integrada
<elmago> Nicko_94 mira aqui.. se puede hacer con el network manager
<elmago> http://jaap.haitsma.org/2010/08/17/make-portable-hotspot-with-gnome-network-manager/
<nadiexD> mi placa es asus p5ql/epu
<nadiexD> alguien me puede responder
<Nicko_94> elmago: esa solucion la use hace un tiempo, pero monta una red adhoc y no es practica conectando ipods o aparatos portatiles en general, porque para ahorrar energia se desconectan de las ad hoc cuando no envian datos
<Nicko_94> quiero un hotspot que usa el modo managed, como lo hacia con windows 7 (creo que un paquete llamado hostapd lo logra, si alguien sabe algo, le agradeceria una mano)
<cousteau> http://probandoubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/08/compartir-internet-con-ubuntuprobado-en.html -> a lo mejor te vale (he googleado "ubuntu compartir wifi" y salen algunos resultados; a lo mejor tú buscas algo más específico)
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> tengo un problema grabando con istanbul
<Jakeukalane> quiero grabar mientras juego a un videojuego en pantalla completa
<Jakeukalane> pero el resultado no se muestra en pantalla completa sino que graba también el escritorio
<Reisilver> qué videojuego man
<cousteau> Jakeukalane, yo normalmente uso gtk-recordmydesktop, no lo pongo a pantalla completa sino en una ventana, y le digo a gtkRecordMyDesktop que me grabe sólo esa ventana
<Reisilver> disculpa la pregunta
<Reisilver> esa es una buena solución
<Reisilver> yo tomaba fotos del juego para registrar con que versión de wine me corria un juego
<cousteau> también pongo la resolución de todo el escritorio a 640x480 o como mucho a 800x600, que si no mi gráfica casca
<cousteau> ah, y sin compiz
<Reisilver> creo que probaré esos programas
<Reisilver> istambusl y el gtk-record ese
<Reisilver> de esa manera grabo en video mis partidas de left4dead
<Reisilver> para los incrédulos que dicen que no se puede jugar en gnu linux
<Reisilver> gracias por el TIC
<Jakeukalane> cousteau, el problema que me da gtk-recordmydesktop es que no me graba bien el sonido
<Jakeukalane> he probado miles de configuraciones
<Jakeukalane> cousteau, gracias no se me había ocurrido cambiar de tamño la resolución
<cousteau> Jakeukalane, a ver que me acuerde... hay que poner la captura del sistema en "mix"
<Reisilver> gracias cousteau voy a tirar un left4dead 2 ya regreso gente
<Jakeukalane> cousteau, no encuentro esa opción
<Jakeukalane> Reisilver, el "videojuego" es Lugaru
<cousteau> como cada vez el sistema de sonido de ubuntu es más raro, te recomiendo usar QAMix, que es una GUI para alsamixer, y en la última pestaña puedes poner como dispositivo de captura "Mix"
<Jakeukalane> ah, osea que el problema es del dispositivo de audio empleado no del programa verdad?
<Reisilver> gracias amigo lo probaré es open source o privativo
<cousteau> (tiene varios dispositivos de entrada: Mic, Line, CD, nosequé... y Mix)
<Reisilver> bueno que mas da gracias por el dato
<Reisilver> prueba el urban terror...............
<Reisilver> cuando puedas
<Jakeukalane> fue privativo, pero hubo una campaña muy famosa llamada humble bundle
<Jakeukalane> y ganaron 1 millón de dólares
<Jakeukalane> y liberaron el código fuente
<Jakeukalane> de todo el juego
<cousteau> Jakeukalane, y cuando lo hayas configurado, y lo pongas a grabar, oirás un ruido infernal (ve jugando con los niveles de captura)
<Jakeukalane> hay mod increibles
<Reisilver> ojalá puedas resolver tu problema
<Jakeukalane> ok, gracias cousteau, probaré
<Reisilver> gracias
<Reisilver> por el dato
<Jakeukalane> Reisilver, el videojuego no es gratuito, pero en la campaña yo lo compré por más de la media de dinero que se donaba
<Jakeukalane> con lo cual me siento con derecho a que si quieres jugarlo te lo pueda pasar
<cousteau> si han liberado el código, no se lo puede compilar uno mismo?
<Jakeukalane> se supone que sí , pero eso no quita que oficialmente tengas que pagar
<Jakeukalane> pero vamos
<Reisilver> bueno
<Reisilver> se puede comprar online
<Jakeukalane> es un juego del que no esperan sacar más beneficio
<Jakeukalane> yo creo
<Jakeukalane> porque ya lo han sacado
<Jakeukalane> sí
<cousteau> a lo mejor sólo tienes que pagar por la versión compilada, a cambio de la molestia de compilarlo
<Reisilver> bueno primero que es estrategia o shooter
<Jakeukalane> es un survival horror
<Jakeukalane> shootter
<Reisilver> GENIAL
<Reisilver> LA RPTM
<Reisilver> al estilo resident
<Jakeukalane> no sé
<Reisilver> o silent hll
<Jakeukalane> no he juegado a esos dos
<Guest615> hola tengo un problemita
<Reisilver> ok
<Reisilver> bueno
<Reisilver> gracias
<Guest615> tengo un ubuntu instalado en la pc
<Jakeukalane> pero mira un par de vídeos en youtube,,,,
<Reisilver> averiguare al respecto
<Jakeukalane> saludos
<Guest615> pero no me reconoce la grafia
<nadiexD> señores la grafica me chupa ram
<Guest615> grafica
<nadiexD> alguna idea
<sibastasen> hola
<Guest615> alguien me puede ayudar??
<sibastasen> estoy actualizando a la 9.10 alguien me dice por cual version vamos?
<Reisilver> 10.04
<Reisilver> LTS
<Reisilver> y la 10.10
<Reisilver> te recomiendo
<Reisilver> la LTS
<Reisilver> tiene 2 años de soporte
<Reisilver> o eran 3
<cousteau> 3
<Reisilver> no me acuerdo
<Reisilver> ah ya
<Reisilver> 3
<Reisilver> años
<Reisilver> gracias cousteau
<sibastasen> Reisilver, gracias papa
<Reisilver> por la correpcuón
<Reisilver> correpción
<cousteau> de todas formas, hay que pasar por la 10.04 sí o sí a menos que pienses reinstalar
<Reisilver> no corrupción
<sibastasen> y puede q se hagan algo mas pesadas?
<Reisilver> bueno
<Reisilver> primero
<Reisilver> que hardware tienes
<sibastasen> claro es una maquina vieja
<sibastasen> por eso tenia la 9.04
<sibastasen> 1.7
<Reisilver> este
<cousteau> sibastasen, se van haciendo ligeramente más pesadas con el tiempo
<Reisilver> 1.7 de proceaador
<cousteau> piensa que están pensadas para el ordenador medio
<sibastasen> si
<Reisilver> cuanta RA
<Reisilver> RAM
<sibastasen> cousteau, claro
<Reisilver> ?¿
<sibastasen> me imaginaba
<sibastasen> 512
<Reisilver> pues
<cousteau> pero la idea no es no actualizar, es usar cosas más ligeras
<Reisilver> LUBUNTU
<Reisilver> ?¿
<cousteau> como Lubuntu, por ejemplo... o quitar Compiz
<Reisilver> o xubuntu
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> creo que un Lubuntu de 32 bits
<Reisilver> aunque
<sibastasen> lubuntu no la conocia
<sibastasen> debe sr nueva
<Reisilver> escuche que configurar la red
<cousteau> no he probado xubuntu, pero he oído que tampoco es la gran cosa en cuanto a ahorro de recursos
<Reisilver> es un poco difícil
<sibastasen> xubuntu solo debe cambiar el escritorio
<colo> dreamlinux alguien lo ha probado?
<Reisilver> nop
<sibastasen> xfce
<Reisilver> es brasileña
<Reisilver> ?¿
<colo> si
<Reisilver> Pupy Linux
<cousteau> sibastasen, de hecho sí, xubuntu usa XFCE en vez de Gnome, y Lubuntu LXDE, que son más ligeros
<sibastasen> esa la probe
<sibastasen> pupy
<colo> basada en debian tengo entendido
<Reisilver> pupy
<sibastasen> cousteau, aja
<colo> y acepta el gnome
<Reisilver> aunque sin ofender debería tener un nombre más varonil
<Reisilver> pupe
<Reisilver> quizás
<cousteau> Reisilver, puppy = cachorro
<Reisilver> ah
<Reisilver> bueno
<Reisilver> ahora lo entiendo
<Reisilver> bueno
<cousteau> como "cachorrito de linux", como un linux pequeño
<nadiexD> ayuda mi grafica es agp y me come ram
<nadiexD> ayuda plis
<Reisilver> podrías probar
<colo> puppy corre desde la ram, no?
<Reisilver> PUPPY
<magu42> http://news.softpedia.com/es/Puppy-Linux-5-2-se-basa-en-Ubuntu-10-04-176712.html
<Reisilver> o LUBUNTU
<Reisilver> bajate los liveCDs
<Reisilver> y manos a la obra
<cousteau> nadiexD, me suena que eso se puede configurar... qué gráfica es y cuánta ram tienes?
<Jakeukalane> cousteau, solucionado lo de la pantalla completa muchas gracias
 * cousteau recomienda lubuntu porque la ha probado y va bien
<nadiexD> nvidia gforce 8600 gt 512 mb y3 gb de rAM
<cousteau> Jakeukalane, de nada, me alegro
<Reisilver> hey nadiex
<cousteau> nadiexD, agp de 512MB??
<Reisilver> que te pasa
<Reisilver> tío
<Reisilver> te veo preocupado
<cousteau> jo, yo quiero...
<Reisilver> que le paso a tu tarjeta
<Reisilver> ?¿
<cousteau> nadiexD, a lo mejor en nvidia settings se puede configurar
<nadiexD> si
<nadiexD> el panel de control de nvidia ?
<Reisilver> yeah
<nadiexD> no
<Reisilver> no qué?¿
<cousteau> ...no, no veo nada allí para la RAM
<nadiexD> T-T
<nadiexD> es rarisimo
<nadiexD> que me coma ram
<Reisilver> prueba mirar en monitor de sistema
<Reisilver> en procesos
<Reisilver> haber si alguien te esta comiendo Ram
<Reisilver> quizá algún programa xxx
<Guest94404> hola necesito ayuda vuestra
<nadiexD> no
<Reisilver> oigan ya hay KDE 4.6
<Reisilver> =?¿
<nadiexD> porke es la grafica
<Reisilver> cómo sabes
<Reisilver> tío
<Reisilver> ?¿
<cousteau> Reisilver, es fácil, si es la gráfica, pues aparece como si tuvieras menos RAM
<Reisilver> cuanta Ram tienes
<Reisilver> ?¿
<cousteau> pero no me suena que las gráficas AGP puedan hacer eso, me sonaba que eran sólo las integradas
<cousteau> Guest94404, dispara
<nadiexD> la grafica tiene 512 mb
<Reisilver> ya
<nadiexD> y ahora tiene 1777 mb
<Reisilver> y tu RAM
<nadiexD> 1,93
<Reisilver> o sea que deberias tener 2GB DE RAM
<cousteau> hmm, sí, algo está haciendo...
<Guest94404> hola a todos, tengo en mi pc 4 disco duros...en uno tengo instalado windows 7 y en otro tengo kuubntu 10.10
<Reisilver> la tarjeta de video te esta comiendo RAM
<Reisilver> pero sabes eso se ve en el setup
<Guest94404> el asunto es que primero instale windows y luego linux (como hago siempre)
<Reisilver> de la placa madre
<cousteau> me suena que eso se hacía con dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg allá antaño... pero con Nvidia ni idea
<Reisilver> quizá esa tarjeta es expandible
<cousteau> a lo mejor es algo del xorg.conf
<nadiexD> no
<Guest94404> pero cuando termino la instalacion de kubuntu
<Guest94404> reinicie y no aparece el grub
<nadiexD> en win 7 pasa iguual
<Guest94404> inicia windows directamente
<Reisilver> a mi me dijeron que mi tarjeta difunta de 256 mb era expandible a 512 que mientras mas ram tuviera de allí la tomaría
<Reisilver> era una nvidia 6200gt
<cousteau> Guest94404, a lo mejor es buena idea instalar win y lin en el mismo HD...
<Reisilver> yo creo que la gracia de tu problema nadiex es que debes configurar algo en la placa madre
<Reisilver> para que la terjeta de video no te coma tanta Ram
<cousteau> de todas formas, eso tiene pinta de deberse a que (a) no ha instalado el grub en el disco que era, (b) está arrancando desde el disco que no es (configurar en la BIOS)
<nadiexD> a ok
<Guest94404> cousteau gracias por la sugerencia
<Reisilver> nadiexd
<Reisilver> te sugiero que investigues un poco mas acerca de tu tarjeta
<Nicko_94> logre montar la red que queria
<Reisilver> y si alguien a tenido el mismo problema que tú
<cousteau> Nicko_94, bieeen
<Guest94404> particionare el disco donde esta win 7 y probare, gracias por la ayuda
<cousteau> nadiexD, sí, probablemente la cosa esté en la BIOS
<Reisilver> y recuerda Viva el letf4dead
<cousteau> Guest94404, si te es muy complicado, prueba antes a ver si puedes modificar algo en la BIOS
<nadiexD> yo no se hacer eso T-T
<Reisilver> es simple tío
<cousteau> nadiexD, cuando arrancas, pulsas una tecla (suele ser Supr, F2 ó F10), y entras en la BIOS
<Guest94404> cousteau, no creo que es mejor lo que me sugieres
<Reisilver> vas al Bios con F2
<Guest94404> bueno muchas gracias
<Guest94404> probare eso
<Guest94404> chao
<Reisilver> y buscas lo referente a tu tarjeta en ese caso debería decir algo como AGP
<Reisilver> y creo que allí regulas cuanta Ram quieres que utillice
<Reisilver> 32, 64, 128 , 256 creo
<Reisilver> me parece que es como mi pci espress
<Reisilver> me daba esas opciones al final le puse 128, creo
<Reisilver> compensa con los 4 gb de Ram que tengo
<Reisilver> y no me quejo
<Reisilver> aunque debería haberle puesto 256
<Reisilver> puedo jugar el left4dead con wine
<Reisilver> no al máximo de efectos pero es jugable
<Reisilver> no es que sea por mi tarjeta es sólo que wine aún se está puliendo
<Reisilver> existe KDE 4.6?¿
<nadiexD> y que pongo
<Reisilver> pues la que mejor se adapte a tus necesidades
<Reisilver> a pique no quieres que te tome Ram
<nadiexD> uso windows 7
<nadiexD> y juego bastante
<nadiexD> ojo tambien uso ubuntu
<Reisilver> bueno
<nadiexD> que me recomiendas
<Reisilver> primero deberías ver
<Reisilver> que valor está por defecto
<Reisilver> ?¿
<nadiexD> ok reinicio
<Reisilver> quizá está el máximo y esa es la razón
<Reisilver> del problema
<Reisilver> bueno voy a Tirar un left4dead 2
<mrfox> hola  ke me sirve para bajar musica  --   similar al ares??
<cousteau> nicotine?
<mrfox> ok
<sansen> amule
<cousteau> (y prueba usando un reproductor que soporte jamendo; hay cosas aceptables ahí)
<mrfox> hola costeau      siempre ayudando
<cousteau> sí... un día me va a traer problemas
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<potrocerrero> hola buenas noches
<Reisilver> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaooooooooooooooo KDE 4.6
<Reisilver> buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> Reisilver, esperar a gnome 3 :D
<Reisilver> bueno
<jmanuel_cool> SergioMeneses, lo bueno se hace esperar
<Reisilver> me gustan los dos escritorios
<SergioMeneses> jmanuel_cool, jaja si
<SergioMeneses> jmanuel_cool, aunque ahora ando en unity 2d
<Reisilver> lo malo que para actulizar KDE te tiene que bajar como 600 megas creo
<Reisilver> o quizá sean menos
<Reisilver> y al descomprimir te ocupa los 600 megas
<jmanuel_cool> Reisilver, no importa, igual sigue siendo horrible
<Reisilver> o más
<cousteau> bue... eso no es nada, LaTeX ocupa más
<Reisilver> cuestión de gustos
<Reisilver> o sea no le das la mano a KUBUNTU
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<jmanuel_cool> Reisilver, no; prediero fluxbox (aparte no uso ubuntu)
<jmanuel_cool> prefiero***
<Reisilver> qué distro usas
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> Arch
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> 11/503 paquetes
<Reisilver> a 100kbps
<Reisilver> quizá en un par de horas ya esté instalado
<Reisilver> voy a matar zombies un rato estoy de vacaciones
<cousteau> Reisilver, yo también
 * cousteau abre el Monitor del Sistema y busca procesos zombi
<Reisilver> nop
<Reisilver> me refería
<Reisilver> a otra cosa
<Reisilver> pero esa es buena
<Reisilver> Left4dead 2
<Reisilver> aunque en el 1
<Reisilver> hay una hembra más rica
<cousteau> Reisilver, si de repente se te queda colgado el proceso del juego y te deja de responder... sería irónico
<Reisilver> un
<Reisilver> alt + F2
<Reisilver> un Xkill
<Reisilver> xkill
<cousteau> me refiero a que se quede "zombi" el left4dead
<Reisilver> ah
<Reisilver> claro
<Reisilver> a matarlo
<Reisilver> no extrñas el xp
<Reisilver> ctrl + alt +supr
<Reisilver> que tiempos aquelos
<Reisilver> viste el video en youtube
<Reisilver> sobre que la Matrix estaba controlada con windows xp
<xdhtf> hola tengo un problema con gnome-shell
<xdhtf> a alguien le a pasado ? bueno pues estaba usando gnome shell y de repente se trabo lo apague y ya no tengo ningun panel
<xangua> usa algo estable ;)
<xdhtf> no es eso siempre me ha pasado sea estable o inestable
<xangua> mmm pues entonces espera a que sea estable, hasta abril sale gnome3
<xangua> gnome3.org ;)
<xdhtf> tambien con compiz , es detestable
<xdhtf> mi pc siempre se traba al usar aceleracion
<cousteau> consume recursos; si usas una tarjeta gráfica no muy buena igual va mal, sobre todo si usas cosas con 3D
<cousteau> sabes cuál va muy bien? metacity
<xdhtf> desktop
<cousteau> la cantidad de cosas que funcionaban mal y que empiezan a ir bien sólo por desactivar los efectos es bastante alta
<cousteau> sobre todo cosas como juegos y vídeo
<xdhtf> hay drivers  para tarjetas intel ?
<cousteau> sí, pero creo que vienen instalados por defecto
<cousteau> vamos, a mí me va bien el Extreme Tux Racer y el ArmageTron en un netbook Acer Aspire One
<Aciago> buenas
<cousteau> direct rendering: Yes - OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GME GEM 20091221 2009Q4 x86/MMX/SSE2
<cousteau> así que parece que sí que usa los drivers
<xdhtf> como le hago para saber eso
<xdhtf> oye cousteau y tu tarjeta soporta compocizion
<cousteau> xdhtf, creo que sí... pero tampoco hay que pedirle mucho; es un netbook
<cousteau> xdhtf, ejecuta en un terminal   glxinfo | grep render
<xdhtf> y la mia es pc y ni asi
<colo> http://www.tuquito.org.ar/descargas.html
<xdhtf> direct rendering: Yes
<xdhtf> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945G GEM 20100328 2010Q1 x86/MMX/SSE2
<xdhtf> pero al usar cualquier tipo de aceleracion se traba
<x-ip> o/
<xdhtf> se trabo
<xdhtf>  :@  se trabo gnome 3
<cousteau> xdhtf, te decía, antes de que te cayeses, que probases   glxgears   a ver qué hacía
<xdhtf> ma manda unos engranes
<xdhtf> que dan vueltas
<xdhtf> como puedo saber cual es la memoria de mi tarjeta de video
<cousteau> xdhtf, pero dan vueltas bien, o muy a trompicones?
<xdhtf> no dan vueltas bien
<xdhtf> si dan las vueltas pues , ( para que no te confundas )
<cousteau> no, coma, dan vueltas bien? o no dan vueltas bien a secas?
<cousteau> (es decir que las dan mal?)
<xdhtf> no , si las dan bien
<xdhtf> en 3d !!!
<cousteau> ah, vale
<cousteau> a mí me va a unos 900 FPS (en el sobremesa; el netbook ya lo he apagado)
<xdhtf> como veo eso
<cousteau> xdhtf, cuando ejecutas el glxgears te pone en la consola el resultado, cada segundo
<xdhtf> se trabo otra vez
<xdhtf> lo detesto
<xdhtf> solo con abrir toycars
<Ra-bit> Hola...
<xdhtf> hi
<xdhtf> hola
<xdhtf> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<xdhtf> adi
<xdhtf> os
<Ra-bit> hola
<xdhtf> no te creas holas
<Ra-bit> que tal =)
<xdhtf> tsunamis
<xdhtf> bien y tu
<Ra-bit> tambien muy bien gracias
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<Ra-bit> hay algun canal de programacion por aqui?
<xdhtf> de que lenguaje
<Ra-bit> python
<Ra-bit> al parecer...
<Ra-bit> voy empezando...
<xdhtf> oye tu sabes si el c++ es privativo o es libre
<Ra-bit> umm?
<SergioMeneses> xdhtf, es libre... ya q fue de los primeros lenguajes q uso el proyecto gnu
<xdhtf>  :o  y porque m$ es que mas lo aprovecha ?
<Ra-bit> alguien sabe cual es el canal de programacion aqui en el servidor?
<xdhtf> y en linux solo tenemos debiles entornos de programacion ( mono no cuenta ,  es de novell y m$ )
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<xdhtf> ok ya entendi mejor me voy
<xangua> mmmm nadie dijo eso.....
<Ra-bit> fue el mensaje del bot...
<xangua> es que las personas ya no leen¿¿ ¬¬
<Ra-bit> aparentemente no....
<Ra-bit> bueno un placer... cuidense y que esten de lo mejor... ;)
<katarcis> hola :D
<Guest92604> hola :)
<katarcis> porfin encuentro el canal en español ajaja
<Guest92604> XD
<Guest92604> que pasa Triviox
<Guest92604> ?
<katarcis> Saludos desde Colombia :P
<Guest92604> BOGOTá?
<katarcis> No
<katarcis> Medellin
<katarcis> Tu eres de bogotá?
<Guest92604> no jajaj soy de Chile
<katarcis> aa
<katarcis> santiago? :D
<Guest92604> sip
<katarcis> Que bien
<katarcis> Tengo una amiga de allá
<Guest92604> :DD
<dzup2> a trabajar aqui, a platicar a su casa
<katarcis> bueno. tenia porque no me volvio hablar jaja
<katarcis> aa regañados :P
<Guest92604> jajaajaja
<Guest92604> vamos a ot
<Guest92604> !OT
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<katarcis> bueno ya que es soporte.. como hago para que la webcam sirva en un cliente de mensajeria instantanea con cuenta hotmail?
<xangua> deja de perder el tiempo y mejor usa skype ;)
<katarcis> wow que buen soporte :D
<xangua> al menos ellos si se preocupan por ofrecer un producto a sus usuarios que funciona en cualquier sistema
<xangua> mmmm supongo que no quieres oir respuestas como: esperate a la próxima versión de emesene o amsn
<xangua> normalmente lo soportan por un tiempo, luego microsoft cambia algo y puff, a empezar de nuevo
<katarcis> bueno eso ya esta mejor..  pero bueno que culpa tienen ellos? :D xD y para skype me supongo que es mas facil por tener sus propios protocolos y demas
<katarcis> bueno y ahora con este Xchat.. los canales se guardan solos y cuando lo abro estan alli o los tengo que cuardar en algun lado ?
<xangua> ni idea, nunca he usado xchat... difícil de creer
<katarcis> mm que usas?
<dzup2> ah si, comprendo, por lo de xangua,xchat  <-- :p
<katarcis> jaja xD
<Debian_> es verdad esto??? el comment 2
<Debian_> http://superuser.com/questions/80666/debian-testing-vs-ubuntu-stable
<Debian_> An Ubuntu Stable release is a stable release made every 6 months from a snapshot of the Debian Unstable or Debian Testing branch.
<Debian_> ???
<katarcis> this channel is sopprt in spanis :D (que mal ingles) jaja
<Debian_> jajaa
<xmuda> hola, ando programando en bash y tengo la siguiente duda, en que variable se asigna el nombre del usuario, por ejemplo para aplicar la siguiente linea de comando: cd /home/"variable"/Escritorio
<dzup2> no puedes mover permisos de usuariosa si no eres root
<dzup2> ...solo si el usuario te "deje" ver sus home privado, de lo contrario no podras hacer nada con el $HOME de otro, solamente si eres root
<xmuda> lo que he hecho es: localhost > a; cd /home/"$(cat a)"/Escritorio; pero no estoy seguro de que localhost sea el usuario
<xmuda> alguna sugerencia?
<dzup2> cd /;pwd;a=$HOME;cd $a;pwd
<dzup2> asi no es.
<dzup2> xmuda: bueno no se comprende lo que quieres hacer, /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic   <---ahi le seguimos pues como esto suena offtopic
<xmuda> no me sirve, por que el comando lo aplico como superusuario y quiero instroducirme a la carpeta de mi usuario
<xmuda> jajaja
<xmuda> ok
<dzup2> vete a offtopic ahi te explico
<p47> En que parte puedo bajar drivers para tarjetas de sonido ?
<luisfelipe> hola
<sombra> hola ai algien?
<katarcis> si
<sombra> hola mira resulta q instale zoneminder y tengo 3 camaras web la cosa es q solo puedo ber una a la ves cuando configuro las 3 solo se ve una
<katarcis> no es mi fuerte. no lo se.. alguien mas?
<sombra> mira puedes ver la configuracion q tengo de las cam
<sombra> flowmusik.cl/zm
<sombra> user test pass test
<katarcis> no ingresa
<sombra> estaba yo logeado con test ahora entra
<katarcis> a ok
<katarcis> le doy.. dice "ingresando" luego me devuelve al log
<sombra> user test pass test
<katarcis> eso hago..
<sombra> espera  creo otro user
<katarcis> ok
<sombra> test1 test1
<katarcis> ya entre
<sombra> si te fijas las 3 camaras estan configuradas =
<sombra> y solo una se ve
<sombra> pero si borro la 2 y 3 y luego la 1 la modifico a video1 o video2 y puedo verlas una a 1 pero las 3 juntas no puedo
<sombra> lo mismo me paso con motion
<katarcis> parce que tienen conflicto las camaras
<katarcis> son la misma marca?
<sombra> si las 3 =
<sombra> el pc es este
<sombra> flowmusik.cl/info
<sombra> lsusb me da
<sombra> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 058f:3881 Alcor Micro Corp.
<sombra> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 058f:3881 Alcor Micro Corp.
<sombra> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 058f:3881 Alcor Micro Corp.
<sombra> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<sombra> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<sombra> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root
<katarcis> deja leo algo
<sombra> ok
<katarcis> eh leido varias cosas.. y encontre un tuto muy extenzo de como instalarlo ke tal si te lo lees y miras que parte no hiciste?
<sombra> ok
<sombra> te lo agradeceria qisa ya lo lei
<sombra> e leido como 20 manuales de como instalarlo
<sombra> pero me parese q el pproblema no es la instalacion si no configuracion
<sombra> o qisa el problema esta en las webcams o en usar el mismo driver para las 3 webcams qisa ai estan chocando
<sombra> el mismo problema tenia con motion
<katarcis> porque la cam 2 y 3 me salen rojas?
<sombra> una a una las podia ver las cam pero al ver las 3 no me dejaba y nisiqiera partia
<sombra> pq se supone q cuando estan rojas estan mal configuradas
<katarcis> http://www.scribd.com/doc/2149396/Zoneminder-spanish-stepbystep
<katarcis> dime si lo leiste
<katarcis> ahora me salia solo la 3 roja ahora son la 2  y 3
<sombra> si ami =
<sombra> y no le e cambiado nada en la configuracion
<katarcis> dale una repasada al tuto
<katarcis> kiza veas algo
<sombra> ok
<sombra> no se cual sera el problema
<sombra> :(
<sombra> creo q tendre q consegir otras cay y testear
<sombra> puede q sea eso
<sombra> cam*
<katarcis> puede ser..
<katarcis> o talvez si conectas una a una y las configuras solas.. o ya lo intentaste?
<sombra> si lo intente
<sombra> gracias de todos modos
<katarcis> bueno
<katarcis> de nada
<katarcis> yo me voy ya
<katarcis> hasta luego
<sombra> me retiro mañana tengo q lebantarme temprano
<sombra> adios
<Tiffon> nas
<mau_restor> Hola, tengo una pregunta acabo de instalar  en ubuntu print server alguien podria ayudarme a configurarlo?
<alexneb> hola gente.. una duda... estoy intentand crear una base de datos usando el comando CREATE DATABASE 412413; pero no me deja.. que debo hacer?
<m4v> alexneb: leer la documentación http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/identifiers.html
<alexneb> alguien conoce algo como kexi para entonrno gnome?
<aguitel> alexneb, http://www.kexi-project.org/ ?
<alexneb> aguitel, kexi es para entorno kde.. me pide un monton de paquetes..
<aguitel> hay que instalar koffice estoy viendo
<GeorgeGarcia> Buenos dias, disculpen de casualidad se encuentra el Sr. Pipo65?
<jmanuel_cool> !seen Pipo65
<kubot> Pipo65 was last seen in #Ubuntu-es 1 day, 22 hours, 6 minutes, and 36 seconds ago: <pipo65> lo esperamos
<jmanuel_cool> !seen Pipo65 | GeorgeGarcia
<kubot> (seen [<channel>] <nick>) -- Returns the last time <nick> was seen and what <nick> was last seen saying. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent on the channel itself.
<jmanuel_cool> !detalles #canaima
<kubot> jmanuel_cool: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<jmanuel_cool> malditasealol kloeri jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
<GeorgeGarcia> Lo siento Sr's es que Sr. Pipo65 sabe como instalar Gambas  y yo aun no lo he logrado
<GeorgeGarcia> <pipo65>
<GeorgeGarcia> (seen[<Ubunto-es><pipo65>])
<TrueNhero> holas
<jordi_> hola
<jordi_> hay alguna forma de hacer funcionar el programa Hoffmann en ubuntu (sin Vbox)
<jordi_> ?
<cousteau> jordi_, hmm, yo lo usé con VirtualBox en su día... pero mira a ver si con Wine se puede
<cousteau> !appdb
<kubot> Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<mrsoneji> Hola
<mrsoneji> tengo un problema con mi red
<jordi_> he instalado correctamente bajo wine, pero no arranca el programa en sí
<jordi_> he probado tambien con mono y da error de Visual BAsic
<mrsoneji> resulta que para entrar a una pc, debo poner NOMBREDEPC.(punto)local
<mrsoneji> quiero entrar solo poniendo el nombredepc
<cousteau> ...no, en Wine no parece funcionar: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=10538
<cousteau> mrsoneji, eso tendrías que configurarlo en el router
<cousteau> o montándote un servidor de DNS o algo así
<mrsoneji> no puedo tocar el router, esta configurado un controlador de dominio :S
<jordi_> umm
<cousteau> jordi_, a lo mejor puedes usar winetricks para instalar bibliotecas de VB y MSVC
<jordi_> una pena :S
<cousteau> !winetricks
<kubot> Winetricks es un programa para instalar bibliotecas (DLLs) de Wnidows, como msxml6 o vcrun6. Más info: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/125824
<erUSUL> mrsoneji: cuantos pc son ? pon los nombres en /etc/hosts
<jordi_> voy a probar
<mrsoneji> podria tocar los /etc/hosts , pero en las pc's con ubuntu
<mrsoneji> hay maquinas con windows también
<mew> hola
<erUSUL> mrsoneji: windows tb tiwenes el fichero hosts. pero vamos que lo otro que puedes hacer es poner tu servidor de nombres... los nombre.local los provee avahi automaticamente ( zeroconf mdns o algo asi )
<Ka0os> Buen Día a todos en la sala
<jordi_> hay alguna forma para ver los errores que va lanzando wine?
<cousteau> mrsoneji, si lo que quieres es que cualquier pc que se conecte al router vea la misma IP para esa dirección, lo veo difícil (a menos que te montes un servidor de DNS y configures el router para que use ese servidor; otra cosa no se me ocurre)
<cousteau> jordi_, ejecutarlo desde terminal
<jordi_> ok
<cousteau> (otra cosa es para entenderlos... tip: si dice "fixme" ignóralo)
<mrsoneji> cousteau, me parece que voy a tener que hacer eso y que el dhcp apunte al nuevo dns :S
<mrsoneji> o hacerlo manualmente
<mew> hola
<erUSUL> mrsoneji: no veo donde esta la molestia de añadir .local la verdad
<cousteau> mrsoneji, eso o hacer lo que dice erUSUL en todos los ordenadores
<cousteau> erUSUL, 6 bytes más
<mrsoneji> erUSUL, para mi no es molestia, somos varios aqui y estan todos protestando
<cousteau> (da gracias a que no hay que poner la IP)
<mrsoneji> erUSUL, es corregirlo o armarme de paciencia ajaja
<erUSUL> mrsoneji: pues la solucion es 1) usar /etc/hosts 2) configurar tu servidor de nombres
<cousteau> 3) cámbiale el nombre del servidor a "com", así tienes excusa apra no hacerlo
<erUSUL> mrsoneji: a lo mejor tu router tiene servidor de nombres. has mirado?
 * cousteau mira el suyo
<erUSUL> cousteau: no de local no se puede cambiar afaik
<jordi_> vale
<jordi_> asi veo que dice que instale mono versión windows
<jordi_> voy a ello
<mrsoneji> erUSUL, si, me estoy fijando y si tiene por Windows Server 2003
<cousteau> erUSUL, no, digo cambiar el nombre del equipo a "com"
<mrsoneji> donde le digo que apunte a el? en /etc/network/interfaces?
<cousteau> así tienes excusa para tener que hacer "com.local" en vez de "com" a secas
<jordi_> esque quiero instalar ubuntu en un pc bastante antiguo, no creo que funcione bien una máquina virtual
<cousteau> jordi_, si es muy antiguo considera poner lubuntu o xubuntu
<erUSUL> mrsoneji: a lo mejor via winbind samba tb lo puedes configurar pero ahi te tienes que buscar tu las castañas ;P
<jordi_> y por culpa del Hofmann este me veré obligado a dejarlo con XP
<jordi_> bueno, antiguo tampoco tanto xD
<cousteau> jordi_, usa otro programa para hacer álbumes... a lo mejor el f-spot o como se llame ahora tiene para eso
<jordi_> esque usan Hofmann
<mrsoneji> hice que apunte al dns que tenemos en el router
<mrsoneji> pero no me hace caso
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola!
<jordi_> wenas
<fosco_> buenas
<mew> hola
<JoseeAntonioR> Necesito ayuda, tengo problemas con los efectos visuales, no puedo activarlos. Cuando selecciono normal o extra, me dice que no pueden ser habilitados.
<Ka0os> JoseeAntonioR0.o  revisa si ya configutaste el video de tu pc
<Ka0os> que placa de video tienes?
<JoseeAntonioR> Ka0os Si, esta configurado, fosco_ me ayudo a configurarlo hace unos dias. Tengo una Intel 82845G Integrated Graphics Controller.
<Ka0os> tienes activado el driver de video?
<JoseeAntonioR> Ka0os: Si
<JoseeAntonioR> Ka0os: Al menos eso creo.
<Ka0os> entonces desconozco el origen de tu problema
<namopo> hola, ayer comente mi problema: actualice el sistema y al reiniciar el portatil me salia el splash, pero despues la pantalla se quedaba negra! entonces, me dijeron que iniciara sesion desde el penultimo kernel. mi problema es que no se me ve el grub, y por lo tanto no puede elegir el kernel. entonces me dieron dos opciones: clicar la tecla tabulador o arriba y abajo, pero ninguna de ellas funciona. fracias
<Ka0os> y lamentablemente no puedo ayudarte
<xangua> namopo: manten la tecla Shift precionada cuando enciendes la cmpu
<xangua> compu*
<JoseeAntonioR> Ka0os: Bueno, gracias.
<erUSUL> namopo: la tecla que se presiona para ver el emnu es "shif" durante el arranque
<namopo> shift es la flecha, no?
<Ka0os> 0.o con ese nick andabas ayer namopo?
<namopo> eing?
<namopo> ayer entre
<namopo> con ese nick
<TrueNhero> Se requiere la instalación de paquetes no confiables
<TrueNhero> La acción puede necesitar la instalación de paquetes de fuentes no autenticadas.
<TrueNhero> como autorizo esas instalaciones
<mrsoneji> Tengo problemas para instalar la impresora :S
<mrsoneji> Mi segundo problema en media hora :S
<dzup1>  find $HOME -type d -empty -print0|xargs -0 ls -d
<dzup1> wrong chann :(
<mrsoneji> Instale la impresora pero no puedo publicarla en red
<mrsoneji> Usando CUPS
<xangua> !gpg
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<xangua> TrueNhero: abre synaptic y consigue el número de las llaves que te faltan, los últimos 10 dígitos creo son
<TrueNhero> perdoname xangua pero como hago eso
<xangua> abre synaptic, recargas los repositorios, te aparecen las llaves faltantes
<jordi_> bueno
<jordi_> algo es algo xD
<jordi_> ahora ha arrancado pero han salido mil errores y ha petado
<Guest93434> hola a todos, necesito ayuda
<Guest93434> ayer instale en una particion kubuntu 10.10
<Guest93434> ese disco duro esta paticionado, una para windows 7 y otra para kubuntu
<Guest93434> instale windows primero y luego  linux
<Guest93434> pero el grub no me aparece en el arranque
<Guest93434> inicia windows directamente
<Guest93434> pueden ayudarme con eso ?
<namopo> hola de nuevo. por fin he podido visualizar el grub. ahora bien, debo instalar el driver para mi grafica ati, ya que con la actualizacion se me borro. para ello lo debo hacer via modo recovery, es decir, tty. como lo hago? lo meto en un USB y entonces?
<charrua> guest93434 a mi me paso algo parecido y reinstale grub desde un live cd con un tutorial que habia en internet
<Guest93434> ese problema no lo arrastro desde ayer, tengo tiempo con el
<Ka0os> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<Guest93434> antes tenia windows en un disco duro y linux en otro
<Ka0os> pero estas seguro que instalaste el linux ?
<Guest93434> y me pasaba igual
<Ka0os> lo usaste luego de la instalación?
<Guest93434> siii
<Guest93434> la aparticion no me aparece
<namopo> charrua: yo el grub lo visualizo! lo que me pasa es que al iniciar ubuntu se me ve el splash, pero despues queda la pantalla negra, ya que probablemente se me desinstalo el driver d ela grafica y efectivamente paso porque lo vi por la terminal
<Guest93434> no, por que entra directamente en windows 7
<namopo> entonces me dijeeron que lo descargara y lo metiera en un usb y dsps en modo recovery lo instalar
<namopo> pero no se como hacerlo
<charrua> ahh de instalacion de grafica nose nunca tuve que hacerlo
<namopo> osea lo meto en el usb, lo dejo conectado al pc y pongo sh ./ati*
<charrua> siempre se instala por defecto
<Ka0os> Guest934340.o  prueba hacer la instalacion dentro de windows y me dices que paso
<Guest93434> ka0os, estoy pensando hacer una imagen de windows y guardarla formatear todo de nuevo y reinstalar la imagen, y reinstalar linux
<Ka0os> te aconsejo que instales el nix dentro de windows antes
<namopo> como puedo saber el modelo de mi grafica?
<Ka0os> te tomara a penas 10 minutos
<Ka0os> pero solo es uan sugerencia
<Ka0os> quizas tu estas ahciendo algo mal al momento de la instalacion !
<Ka0os> prueba esa instalacion guiada
<Guest93434> ka0os, tengo expericia instalando linux siempre iba bien hasta ahora...creo que el problema es que el grub se instala en algun sitio equivocado y por eso windows se inicia directamente
<Ka0os> ok dejo el tema aconsejandote hagas la instalacion guiada
<jmanuel_cool> Guest93434, ¿instalaste windows en segundo lugar?
<jmanuel_cool> Guest93434, busca un disco llamado "super Grub Disc" ayuda bastante en los casos de error del grub
<Guest93434> no, windows ya estaba instalado, particione el disco donde estaba windows 7 y en esta particion la dividi en dos 1particion pequeña para swap o como se llamame y otra pa linux
<Guest93434> instale todo como tenia que ser, y me pasa eso
<Ka0os> jmanuel_cool0.o  si el instala winbugs despues de el nix .... winbugs eliminara el grub
<Guest93434> si eso lo se, por eso instale linux despues
<Ka0os> mas si el el seven ya que la politica es no coexistir con ningun otro sistema operativo lol
<Ka0os> Guest934340.o  sigues dando vueltas en lo mismo a estas alturas ya hubieras terminado al instalación guiada
<Ka0os> como definiste la particion de linux?
<Guest93434> el sistema de archivos ?
<Ka0os> dame todos los detalles tecnicos
<Ka0os> se supone tienes gran experiencia
<Guest93434> mm primero estaba en sda1 esta windows, sda2 linux y en sda3 swap o como se escriba
<Guest93434> a linux le di sistema de archivos ext4
<Guest93434> la instalacion fue desde un dvd
<Guest93434> y al finalizar me dijo que la instalacion fue finalizada y que reiniciara
<Ka0os> jajaa tu pc no es compatible con los nix
<Guest93434> por que lo dices ?
<Ka0os> ufff es una broma
<Guest93434> si y alo se
<Guest93434> jeje
<Ka0os> ve sonde un tecnico bueno y que te hagan ese trabajo o sigue preguntando a ca
<Ka0os> donde*
<Guest93434> hay un chico llamado cousteau que me ayudo ayer
<Guest93434> alomejor el sabe que pasa
<Guest93434> el me dijo lo que pasaba
<Guest93434> pero ahora no esta aqui
<Guest93434> ka0os gracias por la ayuda o por intentarlo por lo menos
<Guest93434> me voy y mirare en algun foro
<Guest93434> chao
<Ka0os> jajaja el que debe intentarlo es ud.
<Ka0os> chauu
<Guest93434> sii jeje
<Ka0os> no te cambies el nick
<Ka0os> para preguntar lo mismo luego
<Ka0os> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<jordi_> parece que yafunciona el programa....
<cousteau> el jofman?
<jordi_> si
<cousteau> en wine?
<jordi_> si
<cousteau> me alegro :)
<jordi_> aunque no he seguido porque pide que escriba el correo de registro...
<jordi_> no me he registrado
<jordi_> ni quier
<jordi_> quiero*
<jordi_> pero ya no aparecen errores
<jordi_> curioso
<cousteau> a lo mejor te lo puedes saltar... en VBox me parece que también te lo pide
<jordi_> como?
<jordi_> lo he probado en win antes y no me ha salido eso...
<cousteau> de todas formas, que se instale y que funcione es distinto...
<jordi_> instalar ningun problema
<jordi_> y ahora arranca
<jordi_> pero no puedo pasar de esa pantalla si no pongo el email xD
<cousteau> jordi_, pon mi email
<cousteau> es: a@b.com
<cousteau> y llevo firmando con ese mail en foros y demás ni se sabe cuánto tiempo
<jordi_> nada
<jordi_> despues del email siguen los problemas xD
<jordi_> al final tendre que instalar todo windows en wine
<jordi_> y no interesa mucho
<jordi_> .....
<jordi_> sale algo de internet explorer
<jordi_> msnoseque
<jordi_> y mil mas
<jordi_> k le faltan
<jordi_> en fin
<jordi_> se ha intentado
<nestor> hola alguien sabe como correr el acces 2007 en ubuntu 10.04??
<fosco_> nestor, comprueba en la web del wine si está soportado
<fosco_> !wine
<kubot> Wine es una capa de compatibilidad para ejecutar programas de Windows en GNU/Linux | Para Instalar y configurar Wine en Ubuntu puedes ver en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Wine | Para saber si un programa funciona con Wine mira en !appdb http://appdb.winehq.org | Sitio Oficial: http://www.winehq.com/ (Inglés)
<jordi_> jajaaj
<jordi_> todos estamos igual
<jordi_> atados a windows
<nestor> gracias
<jordi_> es una lástima
<jordi_> bueno
<jordi_> le enseñaré las alternativas a la gente esa
<nestor> microsoft office es lo mejor que tiene windows ps
<cousteau> jordi_, yo no
<jordi_> a ver si consigo instalarles Ubuntu
<cousteau> nestor, te vale OpenOffice Base?
<jordi_> he encontrado este
<Ka0os> jajajaja ud. esta atado a winbugs
<jordi_> http://www.pixum.es/libro-fotos/software
<jordi_> parece bueno
<jordi_> por si pregunta alguien mas
<nestor> cousteau,  pero no es igual ps  no tiene punto de comparacion
<cousteau> buen argumento
<cousteau> nestor, irá mejor que office en wine
<jordi_> cuales son los mejores repos para ubuntu?
<cousteau> así que si lo puedes usar te lo recomiendo
<fosco_> jordi_, los oficiales
<jordi_> ok
<cousteau> (además, si realmente te interesa crear bases de datos, lo que se usa normalmente son cosas tipo MySQL)
<jordi_> gracias por todo
<nestor> si corre todo el office con wine menos el acces estoy viendo para ver si corre ps
<nestor> cousteau,  xampp
<GeorgeGarcia> Hola Sr. Fosco porfavor podria ayudarme con algo es que Sr. Pipo65 no se encuentra please
<fosco_> GeorgeGarcia, plantea tu duda al canal y quien sepa ya contestará
<cousteau> nestor, qué es xampp exactamente?
<nestor> lampp
<nestor> linux apache mysql
<GeorgeGarcia> Mmm bueno es que el otro dia ud y el fueron quienes me ayudaron, bueno le comento que es que no logro instalar Gambas
<nestor> php perl  auqnue algunos prefieren la base de datos postgresql
<cousteau> a mí LAMP sí me suena: Linux Apache MySQL PHP
<nestor> cousteau,  como instalo oracle en ubuntu??
<namopo> fosco_: como instalo el driver ati desde modo recovery???
<cousteau> nestor, ni idea... me suena a privativo, así que no estará en repos
<fosco_> namopo, no es recomendable usar el driver de ati
<fosco_> mejor usa el libre
<nestor> cousteau,  eso si me gustaria probar aunquesea una version de prueba
<cousteau> nestor, bueno... empezando porque no sé qué es exactamente...
<namopo> fosco_: ok! entonces como lo hago? es que se me desinstalo y al entrar en modo normal me queda la pantalla en negro.
<cousteau> estoy mirando en repos a ver qué hay
<namopo> y lo comprove y es q se me ha desinstalado el driver
<nestor> cousteau,  me avisas yo tambien mirando ..
<fosco_> no es normal que las cosas se desinstalen así como así
<cousteau> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=all&keywords=oracle
<fosco_> de todas maneras comprueba si tienes el archivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Raptor> Buenas a todos, alguien sabe como instalar acelerador grafico en una tarjeta sis en ubuntu 9.10
<cousteau> ahí salen los paquetes de ubuntu cuya descripción contiene "oracle" (lo primero no tiene que ver)
<Cibort> Hola, el Cheese, se me cierra cuando lo abro, alguien me puede ayudar?
<namopo> fosco_: como lo hago?
<fosco_> Raptor, no hay aceleracion para las SiS, si funciona ya tienes más de lo que se espera de ella
<fosco_> namopo, como haces el que
<Raptor> lo suponia :(
<namopo> mirar is tengo el archivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf, fosco:
<namopo> fosco_
<fosco_> ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Raptor> ese archivo xorg.conf tampoco lo tengo
<fosco_> Raptor, lo normal es no tenerlo
<GeorgeGarcia> Como logro instalar Gambas en Ubunto 10.10 porfavor
<Raptor> y al abrirlo para edicion, con comandos crea un archivo con ese nombre, creo que es por lo mismo que no lo tengo
<jordi_> he instalado el pixum ese
<jordi_> no he trabajado con el hofmann
<namopo> fosco_: eso del ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf me lo decias a mi o a raptor?
<jordi_> pero este es una copia exacta
<jordi_> visualmente
<fosco_> namopo, a ti
<namopo> ok
<cousteau> jordi_, eso es bueno :)
<cousteau> ¿es gratis, funciona en linux, etc?
<namopo> fosco_: si lo miro desde live cd, sirve?
<fosco_> GeorgeGarcia, busca gambas en el centro de software
<fosco_> namopo, desde el liveCD tendrás que entrar primero en la particion de ubuntu y luego comprobar que existe etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jordi_> pues si
<jordi_> xD
<cousteau> hmm, sí... gratis y nativo :) ya sólo faltaría que fuese libre
<namopo> fosco_: como lo hago?
<namopo> perdon por mi inexperiencia y mis molestias
<fosco_> namopo, puedes usar el explorador de archivos
<namopo> por favo
<namopo> entro al disco duro?
<fosco_> a la particion de ubuntu
<namopo> solo tengo ubuntu!
<fosco_> aun asi los archivos q buscas están en la particion de ubuntu
<GeorgeGarcia> O.o cierto como supo que estaba en el centro de software?
<fosco_> casi todo el software está ahi
<fosco_> es lo primero que deberias mirar
<GeorgeGarcia> Gracias tiene tatol razon :)
<GeorgeGarcia> Total*
<namopo> fosco_: creo que no tengo ese archivo. Hechale un vistazo a esto: http://imagebin.org/136116
<namopo> perdon fosco_, ese es del live cd! en la particion de ubuntu si que tengo ese archivo el xorg.conf
<fosco_> estás en /etc/X11 eso es el liveCD
<fosco_> entra en la particion de 300gb que ves por ahi, supongo q será la de ubuntu
<namopo> fosco_: ahora si, http://imagebin.org/136117
<cousteau> wtf pasa en la guía ubuntu?
<fosco_> edita ese archivo
<namopo> fosco_: me lo dices a mi lo de editar el archivo?
<fosco_> si
<jordi_> bueno
<jordi_> si pudiera abrir los archivos del hofmann el pixium ya seria la leche, pero no puede :(
<jordi_> eso ya es mucho pedir
<namopo> fosco_: ya he abierto el archivo, ahora que edito?
<fosco_> pega todo el contenido en pastebin.com para q pueda verlo
<namopo> fosco_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/562625/
<cousteau> jordi_, si se sabe en qué formato están esos archivos... a lo mejor es zip o algo
<jordi_> no
<fosco_> namopo, esta linea Driver      "fglrx"
<cousteau> `file archivo.hofmann`
<jordi_> los 2 son parecidos, crean una carpeta con las fotos y una archivo que es el proyecto
<fosco_> cambialo por Driver     "vesa"
<cousteau> probablemente xml
<fosco_> o si prefieres por Driver     "radeon"
<cousteau> o yo al menos lo haría así
<jordi_> pero uno es .hda y el otro .mcf
<namopo> fosco_: da igual si pongo vesa o radeon?
<jordi_> ya los he renomrado por si las moscas
<jordi_> y nada
<fosco_> vesa es un modo generico
<fosco_> radeon es el driver libre de ati
<cousteau> jordi_, file archivo.hda
<namopo> fosco_: cual me recomiendaS?
<cousteau> eso te da info del tipo de archivo, si lo reconoce
<jordi_> ?
<jordi_> a
<cousteau> y créeme que reconoce unos cuantos
<jordi_> archivo
<fosco_> namopo, el q prefieras
<jordi_> pero supongo que cada aplicacion tendrá sus diseños
<jordi_> parece imposible ir de una a la otra
<namopo> fosco_: ok, ya esta! ahora que mas?
<jordi_> seguramente se pueda exportar del hofmann a .jpg las páginas
<fosco_> namopo, guardas y reinicias
<jordi_> y luego seguir editando con este :S
<jordi_> es una posibilidad
<jordi_> bueno me voy
<jordi_> seguiremos investigando
<jordi_> gracias
<namopo> fosco_: http://imagebin.org/136120 mira lo q pasa
<fosco_> ejecuta gksu nautilus
<fosco_> y repites todo el proceso
<cousteau> namopo, necesitarás abrirlo con gksudo gedit
<cousteau> :'( todos tienen la pantalla más grande que la mía
<namopo> tan grande es mi pantalla? :S
<namopo> cousteau: estoy en live cd como lo hago? :s
<alexneb> gente.. duda .. quiero bootear un netbook aspire one de acer pero me dice que no encuentra sistema operativo.. porque?
<cousteau> namopo, la mía es de 1024x768 :'(
<alexneb> he probado quemando y descargando el sistema 4 veces
<alexneb> y sigue igual
<alexneb> :S
<cousteau> alexneb, tendrás que decirle que arranque desde el pendrive, creo que con F12
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Puedes ayudarme con mi pantalla nuevamente por favor?
 * cousteau comprueba
<enter7660> necesito un quemador cual me podrian recomendar
<cousteau> enter7660, brasero?
<namopo> fosco_ y cousteau: gracias, voy a reiniciar el laptop, a ver si por fin se soluciona y puedo usar ubuntu y no el live cd :S
<cousteau> alexneb, confirmado, es F12
<cousteau> arrancas, y pulsas F12
<cousteau> ahí eliges el USB
<alexneb> cousteau,  gracias . aunk configure en la bios que arrancara con usb y me dice missing operativ sistem
<enter7660> gracias
<fosco_> JoseeAntonioR, plantea tu problema directamente al canal
<cousteau> alexneb, hmm, no sé si es buena idea configurarlo en la bios, a mí por jugar con la bios me empezaron a dejar de ir cosas
<cousteau> (en un AA1, en el de sobremesa anda que no le he hecho cosas)
<alexneb> cousteau,  entonces lo dejo como  estaba y pruebo con f12?
<JoseeAntonioR> No puedo activar los efectos visuales.
<cousteau> alexneb, con f12 lo bueno es que no hay que cambiar nada
<fosco_> JoseeAntonioR, abre un terminal, ejecuta compiz --replace
<cousteau> JoseeAntonioR, tarjeta gráfica?
<fosco_> y si da error pegalo todo en pastebin.com
<JoseeAntonioR> cousteau Intel 82845G Integrated Graphics Controller
<hkm> para cuando 11.04?
<fosco_> hkm, abril
<hkm> fosco_, u.u ty
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Puso algo en Blacklist, lanzo fallback window manager y se quedo ahi.
<GeorgeGarcia> Josse mire entre a: Sistema-Preferencia-Apariecia y luego en la ventama que sale se dirige a Efectos visiales y toma la opcion extra y cerrar
<fosco_> tu gráfica está en su lista negra
<fosco_> seguramente por que tiene fallos conocidos con compiz
<JoseeAntonioR> GeorgeGarcia Vine aqui porque no funcionaba
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Y hay alguna manera de intentar correr los efectos?
<cousteau> JoseeAntonioR, hmm, me suena que eso del blacklist se podía cambiar
<GeorgeGarcia> Mmm bueno solo quize ayudar tantico
<cousteau> JoseeAntonioR, qué tarjeta es? si no lo sabes, ejecuta   lspci | grep VGA
<fosco_> JoseeAntonioR, puedes saltarte la comprobacion de compiz
<fosco_> pero lo q conseguirás seguramente es una serie de cuelgues aleatorios
<JoseeAntonioR> costeau Intel 82845G Integrated Graphics Controller
<fosco_> lo mejor es que te quedes con metacity
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ metacity? :S
<fosco_> quiero decir que mejor pases de los efectos
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ ok, gracias
<GeorgeGarcia> Fosco muchas gracias acabo ya de instalar Gambas *.* les dejo, hasta pronto
<cousteau> JoseeAntonioR,   glxinfo | grep render
<cousteau> (pero todo va mejor sin efectos, en serio)
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, me quedare sin efectos
<cousteau> JoseeAntonioR,   glxinfo | grep render
<cousteau> si te dice que Yes (y no te dice nada de "software") es que está usando la aceleración de la tarjeta
<JoseeAntonioR> Ahora tengo un problema con Pidgin, cada vez que lo abro me dice Welcome back! y me dice que mi cuenta de MSN ha sido deshabilitada porque inicie sesion en otro lugar, le doy rehabilitar y me vuelve a desconectar por lo mismo, hasta que lo desinstalo con sudo apt-get remove pidgin, reinicio la pc, y lo vuelvo a instalar
<jvargas90> hola que tal
<jvargas90> alguien sabe como puedo descargar mapas gps para ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> Alguien tiene idea de lo que pasa?
<cousteau> JoseeAntonioR, por reinstalar no se va a solucionar nada, sería más bien cosa de cambiar la configuración
<cousteau> de todas maneras, mira a ver si puedes actualizarlo; me suena que hace poco cambiaron el protocolo y dejó de funcionar
<JoseeAntonioR> cousteau Pero cuando lo reinstalo me sirve, logra conectarse
<cousteau> JoseeAntonioR, ah O_o
<cousteau> y lo tienes que reinstalar cada vez? o sólo te ha pasado una vez?
<JoseeAntonioR> cousteau pidgin is already the newest version
<JoseeAntonioR> cousteau CADA vez que prendo la PC, me siento esclavizado por eso ):
<cousteau> JoseeAntonioR, pero la última versión de repositorios de ubuntu, no la última que existe, a lo mejor puedes agregar repositorios más modernos
<cousteau> (de todas formas, para MSN a lo mejor te interesa uno especializado, como el aMSN)
<JoseeAntonioR> cousteau Prefiero Pidgin porque tambien puedo usar el IRC, pero como agrego repositorios mas modernos?
<cousteau> busca en google "pidgin ppa"
<JoseeAntonioR> cousteau Me sale para descargar un archivo del Software Center
<cousteau> ?
<mrkcc> pregunta un buen  editor de html
<cousteau> JoseeAntonioR, qué ubuntu tienes, a todo esto?
<fosco_> kompozer mrkcc
<cousteau> mrkcc, qué quieres que haga? el kompozer está bien, pero el geany está bien como editor de código (html y otros)
<mrkcc> es que quiero trabajar html, javascrip, php
<JoseeAntonioR> costeau Tengo el Maverick. Ya estoy instalando el PPA
<cousteau> mrkcc, si quieres uno de código fuente, cualquiera te vale, como el gedit o el Geany. Si quieres uno especializado en HTML, con visor WYSIWYG, pues el KompoZer
<cousteau> JoseeAntonioR, este PPA, no? https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa/
<JoseeAntonioR> http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<JoseeAntonioR> puse ese
<cousteau> bueno... supongo que ese valdrá también
<JoseeAntonioR> espero...
<_KeNsHiN_> oo
<JoseeAntonioR> no, no conecta, me da error
<cryss> Hola alguien sabe como puedo reintalar apache
<cryss> esque se daño un archivo
<cryss> y no encuentro como repararlo
<alejo_> cryss,
<cryss> si alejo_ ?
<alejo_> sudo apt-get remove apache2
<alejo_> sino desde el synaptic
<alejo_> buscas el apache2 y lo eliminas completamente
<cryss> no tengo acceso a synaptic
<cryss> es un servidor
<cryss> solo ssh
<JoseeAntonioR> cryss Primero abres terminal (Ctrl+Alt+T) y escribes "sudo apt-get remove apache2" sin comillas, y luego "sudo apt-get install apache2" sin comillas
<cryss> ya lo prove JoseeAntonioR
<cryss> pero lo que pasa es que no me quita todo el apache
<cryss> no borra las carpetas
<cryss> ni nada
<cryss> queda toda la info
<cryss> entonces cuando lo instalo nuevamente no hace nada
<_KeNsHiN_> sudo rm /directorio
<cousteau> cryss, sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache, o algo así
<_KeNsHiN_> despues del remove
<_KeNsHiN_> o sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<_KeNsHiN_> o apache
<cousteau> ^^
<_KeNsHiN_> segun el paquete
<cousteau> o incluso   sudo apt-get purge --purge ...
<mrsoneji> CUPS no me imprime :S
<mrsoneji> imprimo una hoja de prueba desde windows a cups pero no un documento!
<cryss> _KeNsHiN_,  cousteau  borre el directorio
<cryss> como me lo indicaron
<cryss> peor al reintalar el apache no creo denuevo el directorio
<cousteau> mrsoneji, si imprime la hoja de prueba, funciona la impresora... dónde te pasa?
<mrsoneji> desde windows imprimo la hoja de prueba
<mrsoneji> pero hago pruebas con el notepad y no pasa nada
<mrsoneji> no tira error, la impresion queda encolada
<mrsoneji> pero nada
<cousteau> pero windows no usa cups...
<cousteau> mrsoneji, abre "Impresoras"
<mrsoneji> si
<cousteau> aparece tu impresora?
<mrsoneji> si
<mrsoneji> desde ubuntu y desde windows
<cousteau> clic derecho en la impresora
<mrsoneji> si
<cousteau> aparece un "tic" junto a "Activada"?
<mrsoneji> o sea, la desactivo?
<cousteau> no
<cousteau> que si aparece
<cryss> ahora quedo peor por que ya nisiquiera se crea el directrio de apache que puedo hacer?
<mrsoneji> si aparece
<mrsoneji> esta activada y compartida
<cousteau> vale... es que a mí se me ha desactivado sola hoy, no sé bien por qué...
<cousteau> dices que pág de prueba sí que puedes imprimir, no?
<mrsoneji> claro, imprime la pagina de prueba desde windows
<mrsoneji> pero no un documento :S
<cousteau> pero digo desde ubuntu
<cryss> KoRn, quedo peor
<mrsoneji> si, desde ubuntu tambien
<mrsoneji> no se donde fijarme ya
<namopo> estoy en live cd! como hago para abrir un archivo con gedit y poderlo guardar?
<fosco_> gksu gedit /ruta/completa/archivo
<namopo> cousteau: como me dijiste de hacerlo? es que lo necesito hacer de nuevo... fosco_: puse radeon, ahora probare con vesa, pero se ve mal! ahora me salen rallas azules q son del color d emi fondo de pantalla
<cryss> cousteau,
<cryss> alguna idea?
<TrueNhero> puedo pausar una descarga de wget?
<tulio> buenas tardes amistades como hago para ver la camara de mi laptop que no me sale??
<fosco_> ctrl+c TrueNhero
<fosco_> tulio, abre un terminal y escribe cheese
<cryss> fosco_,  no la para la finaliza TrueNhero
<fosco_> bueno, la retomas despues
<fosco_> si quieres pausa estricta usa ctrl+z
<cryss> si pero empiezas desde 0
<fosco_> cryss, no empiezas de cero
<TrueNhero1> y reanudar?
<TrueNhero1> y reanudar? fosco_
<fosco_> trueNherosi la paraste con ctrl+z reanudas con fg
<fosco_> si la paraste con ctrl+c la reanudas relanzando el comando wget -c URL
<TrueNhero1> fosco_ llevava el 46 %
<tulio> fosco_ como me dices que haga??
<TrueNhero1> ahora empezo de nuevo de 0
<fosco_> tulio, abre un terminal y escribe cheese
<tulio> ok
<fosco_> trueNhero o no pusistye el -c o el sitio no soporta resume
<fosco_> pusiste*
<TrueNhero1> y me tiro el viejo fosco_?
<tulio> fosco_ me dice que no esta instalado actualmente? como lo hago??
<fosco_> si lo lanzaste en el mismo sitio y no cambiaste el nombre del archivo guardado si
<fosco_> tulio, si no lo tienes te dirá como instalarlo, haz lo q te dice
<tulio> ok mi pana
<TrueNhero1> donde estan los archivos de configuracion de transmission, es que quiero moverlos a otra sesion, lo mismo los de basenji
<tulio> fosco_ me sale "Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿está otro proceso usándolo?" como le coloco privilegios?
<fosco_> cierra el centro de software o cualquier otro gestor de paquetes que tengas abierto
<tulio> ahhh!!! ok
<cryss> #httpd
<cryss> XD
<nasser> fosco_: ya he solucionado el problema! por fin di con la solucion correcta :S
<fosco_> me alegro
<nasser> fosco_: gracias por ayudarme!
<fosco_> de nada
<nasser> llevaba tres dias entrando al canal, pero me ignoraban :S
<nasser> bueno, hubo gente que me ofrecia soluciones, pero no me explicaba como llevarlas a cabo
<nasser> voy a renovar la apariencia de mi ubuntu, que ya va tocando
<fosco_> nasser, cuando acabaes pasa una captura, que siempre es agradable ver escritorios arreglados
<nasser> ok! quieres ver el de ahora?
<fosco_> vale
<nasser> bueno, no xD es que tengo el conky y se ve mi iP
<fosco_> ok
<nasser> aunque me quedo muy xulo
<carlosubuntu> da igual
<nasser> fosco_: conoces openbox?
<fosco_> si
<NooBoontoo> Me volvio a pasar lo mismo
<NooBoontoo> me actualize, i ya no puedo entrar a Ubuntu 10.10 si no es por medio de FAILSAFEmode
<NooBoontoo> La ultima vez lo resolvi instalando el controlador mas reciente de Nvidia a mi GPU, pero solo duro hasta ahora que me actualize
<nasser> fosco_: tu que tema utilizas?
<fosco_> voy cambiando, ahora mismo equinox
<NooBoontoo> ¿como puedo hacer para que me deje entrar de forma nornal a Ubuntu?
<nasser> yo tambien! bueno, creo que cambiare el fondo de pantalla, pq me encanta equinox
<nasser> NooBoontoo: no te entiendo. explicate mejor, por favor.
<mrsoneji> ya tengo ubuntu's por dns
<mrsoneji> pero se sigue alcanzando por com.local
<fosco_> nasser, mi escritorio con equinox: http://www.flickr.com/photos/fosco_/4846065118/lightbox/
<fosco_> NooBoontoo, sin más datos es muy dificil, pero posiblemente sea un fallo de configuracion del entorno grafico
<fosco_> podrias probar a reiniciar esa configuracion
<nasser> fosco_: acabo de cambiar un par de cosas y te paso un pantallazo
<cousteau> NooBoontoo, reinstala el controlador
<cousteau> instalaste el controlador a mano, o cómo? qué tarjeta es?
<NooBoontoo> nasser: La ultima vez instale una version avanzada de un controlador desde la pagina de Nvidia, despues de una actualizacion ya no podia entrar a Ubuntu de la forrma normal, ni con startx me funcionaba, me decia que estaba usando un controlador diferente en el kernel y un modulo tenia otro, algo asi, bueno, la unica solucion que me dieron en esta sala fue instalar un version MAS reciente de Nvidia, lo hice y se arreglo
<NooBoontoo>  todo, ahora que traje mi compu a actualizarze me vovio a pasar lo mismo
<nasser> NoonBoonto: cuando inicias el PC, te sale la pantalla negra?
<NooBoontoo> Si
<nasser> ok, yo lo acabo de solucionar
<NooBoontoo> ayudame, pues
<nasser> me ha pasado lo mismo
<nasser> tienes live cd?
<NooBoontoo> no
<nasser> :s
<NooBoontoo> lo se....
<NooBoontoo> es la unica forma?
<nasser> no creo
<nasser> espera
<nasser> fosco_: hay algun modo de editar en recovery el archivo ese del xconfig?
<nasser> es que no tiene live cd NooBoontoo
<NooBoontoo> nesser, o sea que es la unica forma?
<NooBoontoo> me podrias dar instrucciones?
<fosco_> NooBoontoo, es posible que lo que funcionó para nasser no funcione para ti, quieres que probemos igualmente?
<NooBoontoo> venga
<fosco_> tienes acceso en modo texto al sistema?
<NooBoontoo> alguno de ustedes quiere leer el .log?
<nasser> fosco_: que use vesa.
<nasser> porque con radeon a mi no se me soluciono, ademas, el tiene nvidia por lo que dijo
<NooBoontoo> fosco_ te refieres a salir del modo grafico con Alt-Ctrl_F1?
<fosco_> NooBoontoo, me refiero a algun sitio donde ejecutar comandos
<fosco_> doy por hecho que NO tienes entorno gráfico
<fosco_> por lo tanto NO puedes salir de él
<NooBoontoo> fosco_ en este momento entre en GraphicalSafeMode
<NooBoontoo> fosco_ o sea que no funciona en una terminal?
<fosco_> da igual
<fosco_> vamos a probar a eliminar la configuracion del entorno grafico
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta esto: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<fosco_> si todo va bien no debe dar ningun mensaje
<NooBoontoo> fosco_ listo, ni un mensaje
<fosco_> ok, ahora reinicia y cruza los dedos
<NooBoontoo> osmodivs@Djiin:~$ sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<NooBoontoo> [sudo] password for osmodivs:
<NooBoontoo> osmodivs@Djiin:~$
<cousteau> NooBoontoo, claro, lo único que has hecho ha sido cambiar de nombre el xorg.conf, no sale ningún mensaje
<nasser> fosco_: como instalo punteros?
<NooBoontoo> cousteau: y que se supone que debo de hacer ahora?
<fosco_> NooBoontoo, ya te lo he dicho
<fosco_> reinicia
<NooBoontoo> lo hare, cuando termine de instalar algo
<fosco_> ok
<NooBoontoo> gracias por todo. Veamos que tal funciona esto
<nasser> NooBoontoo: solucionaste el problema?
<NooBoontoo> nasser: estoy bajando MUCHOS archivos, antes de que haga todo, no se si lo dije antes pero es que instale un controlador MUY reciente, no se si haya conflictos con los paquetes que da Ubuntu
<nasser> ok
<tulio> buenas fosco_ mira ya instale cheese pero no me funciona la camara ??
<NooBoontoo> nasser, como cuando instale xmame, un emulador NEBULA que tenia, dejo de funcionar haasta que desinstale Xmame, lo mismo creo que pasa con eso de mesa-utils y demas
<nasser> okk
<nasser> tulio: tienes el controlador instalado?
<tulio> listo fosco_ ya me salio gracias mi pana te debo una
<fosco_> ok
 * alexneb se despide con un saludo sexy.. de esos uuuuuuuuuuuUUUUUUUUUuuuuuuUUUUUUUUuuuuuuUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<nasser> fosco_: estas?
<nasser> http://imagebin.org/136134
<katarcis> :P
<nasser> katarcis, que ocurre?
<katarcis> de que?
<NooBoontoo> nasser,  listo, funciono
<nasser> NooBoontoo, me alegro!
<NooBoontoo> nasser,  eso quiere decir que cada vez que falle (que estoy seguro  que volvera a pasar) debo de hacer lo mismo?
<NooBoontoo> solo cambiar el nombre del archivo .log?
<nasser> supongo
<nasser> pasame un pantallazo de tu escritorio para ver la apariencia, si no te importa
<NooBoontoo> nasser si se me olvidaba, no puedo entrar a nvidia-settings
<NooBoontoo> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9041618/Screenshot-1.png
<NooBoontoo> nasser, checa el enlace
<nasser> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/51887
<enter7660> a mi tambien me interesaria un panta llaso
<enter7660> para ver como lo tienes
<katarcis> tengo una pequeña pregunta.. como hago que aparezca el boton apagar de la esquina superior derecha?
<AlexoGeek> Alguien sabe python ? tengo una pequeña consulta
<nasser> katarcis: cursor encima del panel superior, boton derecho, añadir al panel
<katarcis> si.. pero que añado ?
<enter7660> apagar equipo
<enter7660> o necesitas el que te da la opcion de  reiniciar a pagar cambiar usuario
<enter7660>  miniaplicacion de indicadores de sesion
<enter7660>  añades miniaplicacion de indicadores de sesion
<enter7660>  a
<enter7660>  miniaplicacion de indicadores de sesionD
<jordi_> hola de nuevo
<jordi_> estoy probando mi impresora y tengo una duda
<jordi_> es una hp photosmart c4472, tiene unos botones para escanear a pc directamente desde la impresora
<jordi_> en win, tocas ese botón y automaticamente abre la pantalla de escaneo con lo escaneado
<jordi_> en linux no
<jordi_> que falta?
<mimecar> que el fabricante te de un driver que haga eso
<jordi_> he instalado los drivers del fabricante para linux :S
<mimecar> están soportados los botones en linux?
<jordi_> umm
<jordi_> eso no lo se...
<mimecar> en la información del driver pondrá algo
<jordi_> voy a ver
<tulio> amigos como hago para instalar otro navegador ???
<mimecar> abre el centro de software y lo instalas
<tulio> ok gracias lo que pasa es que soy nuevo en ubuntu
<jordi_> esta en ingles y no se si como buscarlo xD
<mimecar> usa un traductgor
<mimecar> traductor
<jordi_> ya
<erikrocha> Buenas
<jordi_> pero esque no se como llamarle a eso...
<erikrocha> Alguien que tenga de proveedor de internet
<jordi_> que son botones integrados?
<erikrocha> los famosos Internet Moviles
<erikrocha> esos que se usan con USB
<katarcis> yo tube
<katarcis> de esos
<erikrocha> yo tengo uno y solo funciona
<erikrocha> con windows
<erikrocha> y mac
<erikrocha> =(
<mimecar> jordi_: "scanner buttons"
<katarcis> en linux a mi  me sirvio
<erikrocha> alguien que lo haya logrado hacer correr
<erikrocha> en linux
<katarcis> yo
<mimecar> erikrocha: solo hay cientos de modelos de modems 3G
<mimecar> como no des más información...
<erikrocha> exacto
<katarcis> que provedor tienes?
<erikrocha> lo que pasa es que se instala un programita
<erikrocha> CLARO
<erikrocha> PER
<erikrocha> PERu
<mimecar> erikrocha: en 1 minuto podrás hablar
<katarcis> yo no tube que isntalar ningun programa en ubuntu
<mimecar> el bot te ha silenciado
<erikrocha> plop!
<mimecar> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<katarcis> erikrocha
<katarcis> mira te digo como lo isntalas
<katarcis> primero que todo.. conectalo :D
<erikrocha> okas
<erikrocha> con wine?
<jordi_> no se :S
<katarcis> no no
<jordi_> no encuentro nada
<katarcis> no hay que instalar nada
<erikrocha> :O
<katarcis> conectalo al puerto usb
<erikrocha> okas
<katarcis> luego arriba en el panel dale clcik al icono de internet inalambrico
<katarcis> que es como unas señales en V
<erikrocha> okas
<katarcis> vas a conecciones VPN y le das configurar VPN
<erikrocha> okas
<katarcis> abres la solapa que dice banda hancha movil
<katarcis> ancha
<chewwe> jordi_, manda un mail al fabricante preguntando. asi ademas si ven mucha gente interesada, pondran mas enfasis al hacer drivers para linux
<katarcis> y le das añadir
<erikrocha> okas
<katarcis> cuando le das añadir alli sigues los pasos.. buscas tu pais.. el provedor y listo
<erikrocha> WoW! increible
<erikrocha> katarcis, thanks lo voy a probar
<katarcis> a la primera ventana dale cualquier provedor  y siguiente
<katarcis> cualquier dispositivo perdon
<erikrocha> es que ahorita el USB lo tengo conectado a una PC windows
<erikrocha> y lo tengo compartiendo el internet
<katarcis> bueno intentalo y luego bienes y nos avisas que tal
<jordi_> si
<jordi_> voy a hacer eso
<erikrocha> que lo paso luego a un hub y de ahi tengo inter :P ya vuelvo pruebo lo que me dijiste y ya te comento, gracias de todas maneras xD
<erikrocha> claro
<chewwe> katarcis, q significa "VPN"?
<katarcis> Virtual Private Network
<chewwe> gracias
<katarcis> de nada
<katarcis> será que el del internet movil no pudo? jeje
<jordi_> vale ya he posteado la pregunta
<erikrocha> katarcis, me pide password :(
<jordi_> gracias
<jordi_> adios
<katarcis> el password ya deberia estar a anotado ahi por defecto.. si no dejalo en blanco o comunicate con tu provedor
<erikrocha> Alguien por aqui?
<katarcis> hola erikrocha
<katarcis> como te fue
<erikrocha> me pide contrase;a
<katarcis> mm el password ya deberia estar a anotado ahi por defecto.. si no dejalo en blanco o comunicate con tu provedor
<erikrocha> eso ps, estoy buscando por la red haber si encuentro una pista
<katarcis> que provedor es? y el pais
<katarcis> <erikrocha>
<erikrocha> claro
<erikrocha> peru
<erikrocha> number: *99#
<erikrocha> username:
<erikrocha> password:
<erikrocha> APN
<katarcis> pon
<katarcis> usuario
<katarcis> claro
<katarcis> pass
<katarcis> claro
<erikrocha> son datos que no tengo claros
<katarcis> a ver
<erikrocha> si ps eso hize
<erikrocha> y nada
<erikrocha> APN: claro.pe
<erikrocha> le puse
<katarcis> no dice algo asi como .. APN: wap.claro.pe  ?
<erikrocha> le pone tim.pe
<erikrocha> por defecto
<erikrocha> pero yo lo cambie a claro.pe ... porque antes se llamaba tim
<erikrocha> y ahora ya no pues
<katarcis> es 3.5 g?
<katarcis> o 3g
<erikrocha> 3.5
<erikrocha> g
<katarcis> mira
<katarcis>     * Username: claro
<katarcis>     * Password: claro
<katarcis>     * APN: claro.pe
<erikrocha> si eso puse
<erikrocha> y no funciona :(
<katarcis> mm
<katarcis> mira un tutorial que encontre aver si te sirve
<katarcis> http://www.ventanazul.com/articulos/internet-movil-claro-peru-ubuntu
<erikrocha> si pues lo lei
<katarcis> hiciste todo?
<erikrocha> trata de otro modelo de USB
<erikrocha> yo tengo un ZTE
<katarcis> Modem USB ZTE MF100 ?
<erikrocha> c
<katarcis> tienes equipo con win xp?
<katarcis> para configurarlo
<erikrocha> c
<katarcis> mira
<erikrocha> haber
<katarcis> http://www.nettix.com.pe/index.php/conectando_el_internet_movil_de_claro-peru_en_ubuntu.html
<Colsoncairo> Hola!
<katarcis> erikrocha si no te sirve seria mejor que llamaras al provedor y preguntas..
<katarcis> hola
<erikrocha> si pues, pero el problema es que en mi pais no dan soporte a linux katarcis
<katarcis> mmm
<katarcis> bueno entonces intenta con eso y si no pues miramos otra opcion
<Colsoncairo> Como va gente  :D
<erikrocha> si pues, que bueno seria que al menos intentaran darme alguna solucion
<erikrocha> lo facil me diran necesita ud. windows para que funcione :P
<Colsoncairo> que paso erikrocha?
<erikrocha> quiero usar mi internet claro 3.5g en ubuntu =(
<erikrocha> holas colsoncairo
<katarcis> me repites el modelo de tu modem?
<Colsoncairo> eshola es usb?
<erikrocha> ZTE MF100
<Ka0os> te dieron alguna respuesta erikrocha
<Ka0os> dime que error te dice el modem de claro?
<katarcis> y que ubuntu tienes
<katarcis> el error es que no conecta
<erikrocha> tengo ubuntu 10.04
<erikrocha> me pide password
<erikrocha> probe con 1234
<erikrocha> claro
<erikrocha> y nothing
<Ka0os> busca la pagina de configuracion que te dio claro
<Ka0os> alli a parece como debes llenar los campos
<Ka0os> ve a configurar la red inalambrica
<Ka0os> y llenas los campos con los datos
<Ka0os> varia de pendiendo el país donde estas
<erikrocha> si ps
<Ka0os> 0.o
<Colsoncairo> que ubuntu usas?
<erikrocha> 10.04
<Colsoncairo> ok fijate que podes usar los drivers de winchot con linux, usaste el wine alguna vez=
<Colsoncairo> ?
<Ka0os> el no tiene problemas con el dispositivo
<Ka0os> solo le hace falta llenar los campos de informacion en la conexion
<Ka0os> y dar los datos de conexion que proporciona el proveedor de internet
<Colsoncairo> aaa
<erikrocha> si pues
<erikrocha> tendre que llamar
<Ka0os> ubuntu soporta muy bien ese modem ZTE
<Ka0os> ellos te dan esa informacion
<erikrocha> si por lo que veo
<Colsoncairo> fijate por aca, en una de esas te da una mano ese link :P
<erikrocha> porque lo reconocio
<Colsoncairo> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/4513349/Modem-ZTE-MF100-en-ubuntu-9_10.html
<erikrocha> rapidamente
<Ka0os> revisa unas hojas que facilitan a lli viene hasta con dibujitos
<Ka0os> por eso te pide el password
<Ka0os> si no lo reconociera no pediria nada
<Colsoncairo> y por si las moscas alguien sabe como pasar a modo vga=788 el framebuffer? de un server 10.10?
<Colsoncairo> O sea el grub ya lo configure, pero en un punto se pone tipo en vga=792
<Colsoncairo> nunca pude hacerlo
<katarcis> nisiquiera se de que hablas jeje
<Colsoncairo> jaja
<erikrocha> katarcis gracias por el tiempo.
<erikrocha> y a todos
<katarcis> ya pudiste?
<Colsoncairo> que flashero aca se abla de escritorios nomas??
<Colsoncairo> jaja
<erikrocha> na
<erikrocha> tengo a la mano movistar
<erikrocha> asi que tendre que conseguir un fono claro
<dabor> Colsoncairo, editando /etc/default/grub y despues un update-grub
<erikrocha> para poder llamar y solicitar los datos, por lo que tendre que hacerlo luego. gracias de todo modos
<Colsoncairo> gracias dabor, ya hice eso
<Colsoncairo> mmm
<Colsoncairo> arranca en 788
<Hamm> hola me gustaria colaborar con algun proyecto de software libre donde puedan necesitar ayuda de alguien que tiene un poco de experiencia en varios lenguajes de programación... Hay algun grupo de desarrollo en español donde esten buscando gente o donde se pueda ayudar de algun modo? (ya he hecho traducciones)
<Colsoncairo> pero a lo ultimo se manda en 792
<Colsoncairo> como que hay algun archivo a parte de del default que  locambia
<Colsoncairo> quiza este en el kernel
<dabor> Colsoncairo GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x800
<dabor> Colsoncairo el comando vga=zzz no se usa más
<Ka0os> Hamm es bueno que estes motivado deberias anotarte en las listas de alguna distribucion de tu predileccion
<Ka0os> Hamm|away0.o  podrias participar de muchas formas en las listas
<Ka0os> o en grupos activos dentro de tu país
<katarcis> donde encuentro eso?
<katarcis> ka0os
<Ka0os> que es eso? katarcis
<katarcis> grupos activos de mi pais
<Ka0os> que distrubucion usas?
<Ka0os> katarcis0.o
<katarcis> 10.10
<katarcis> ubuntu
<Ka0os> bueno googlea para encontrar el grupo de usuarios de tu país
<Colsoncairo> dabor, como que no se usa mas jajaja
<dabor> Colsoncairo ???? nada es eterno
<dabor> Colsoncairo http://harrison3001.blogspot.com/2009/09/grub-2-graphical-boot-tips-to-set.html
<Colsoncairo> jaja
<Colsoncairo> es verdad nada
<Hamm> perdon tuve que dejar el PC un momento
<Colsoncairo> buen link gracias!
<Hamm> He estado mirando por ejemplo en http://www.ubuntu-es.org/forum y no veo nada de grupos de desarrollo
<Hamm> y las listas no se
<Hamm> He pensado en meterme en algun programa por ejemplo calibre
<Hamm> y enviar contribuciones via launchpad
<Hamm> pero no me parece que esta forma de trabajar sea muy comunitaria que digamos
<dabor> Hamm  http://www.debian.org/devel/join/index.es.html
<Hamm> el caso es... hay alguien aqui que contibuya en ubuntu?
<Hamm> mmm gracias dabor  :)
<yemino> hola. Quiero usar el comando grep en un directorio al cual solo puedo acceder via ftp (ahi tengo la pagina). Se puede, o debo descargar todo el directorio a mi escritorio?
<katarcis> me imagino que si te conectas al ftp por la consola .. supongo que se puede
<katarcis> con telnet
<erUSUL> yemino: usa ssh si puedes. sino tendrás que descargarlo.
<yemino> erUSUL: no tengo acceso a ssh :(   ..  entonces me dices que usar telnet no es alternativa?
<erUSUL> yemino: sino tienes acceso ssh dudo mucho que tengas acceso telnet
<yemino> erUSUL: solo tengo via ftp.
<erUSUL> yemino: tendrás que descargarlo entonces
<yemino> erUSUL: es que trato de descargar el directorio completo (public_html) pero gftp no lo descarga. Descarga archivos en particular, pero ese directorio no
<yemino> sera que es un directorio muy grande??  o con muchas subcarpetas??  o de plano me esta funcionando mal gftp??
<erUSUL> yemino: seguro que debes usar una funcion especial para bajar directorios
<erUSUL> yemino: ftp por defecto funciona archivo a archivo. busca en los menus de gftp
<yemino> erUSUL: gftp descarga directorios, lo he usado antes. Pero ahora se pega (quizas le estoy pidiendo demasiado). Me recomiendas otro software para descargar directorios??
<erUSUL> yemino: ni idea lo siento. no suelo usar ftp
<yemino> erUSUL: gracias de todos modos. Probare con filezilla.
<angelabad> yemino, yo suelo usar filezilla para ftp
<angelabad> funciona muy bien
<katarcis> eso iba decir yo
<katarcis> filezilla
 * alexneb hasta mañana
<yemino> angelabad: gracias!!  es que hasta ahora gftp me habia funcionado perfecto. Habia oido de filezilla, voy a ver como me va
<angelabad> a mi me tarda un poco más en arrancar pero luego el funcionamiento es muy bueno
<yemino> angelabad: a mi me ha arrancado con igual velocidad. Pero este si esta descargando el escritorio.
<yemino> Una lastima. Me gustaba gftp.
 * alexneb ta ñanaaaaa
<rodmosh> hello
<rodmosh> how can i install aircrack in ubuntu 10.10 netboot edition
<rodmosh> E: unable to locate...
<katarcis> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/7886065/Aircrack-ng-al-100_25-en-ubuntu-10_10.html
<rodmosh> al tratar de instalar aircrack escribo: "sudo apt-get install aircrack n-g" y me lanza el siguiente error: "E: Unable to locate..."
<rodmosh> **aircrack-ng
<dabor> rodmosh estas escribiendo mal el nombre del paquete
<rodmosh> perdon
<rodmosh> lo escribo asi
<rodmosh> sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<rodmosh> y me sale el error mencionado
<Ka0os> :| ahhh no eras gringo rodmosh¡?
<katarcis> jaja era
<satonio> buenas, alguien sabe si hay alguna forma de configurar empathy para que utilice un proxy para conectarse a las redes?
<katarcis> que tal si haces un update?
<rodmosh> pense q el post estaba en ingles
<rodmosh> el chat
<katarcis> aircrack-ng esta en los repositorios
<katarcis> a mi me sale
<katarcis> hazte un update
<Ka0os> rodmosh0.o  usas playonlinux?
<dabor> rodmosh hay que tener habilitado el repo universe
<rodmosh> como se habilita???
<dabor> rodmosh origenes del software
<rodmosh> no entiendo dabor
<dabor> rodmosh menu-sistema-administración......
<dabor> rodmosh google tambien existe
<katarcis> jajaja
<rodmosh> lo q pasa es q el netbook edition
<rodmosh> no se como ir
<Ka0os> jaja
<rodmosh> el escritorio de gnome es un poco diferente
<Ka0os> jaja el te dio el path
<dabor> rodmosh no creo que se pueda usar aircrack en una netbook, comprueba bien eso
<rodmosh> si se puede
<Ka0os> por los requerimientos de video y ram
<huter> buenas
<huter> nesecito un favor
<Ka0os> hunter aca todo es pagado, a ver el numero de tarjeta de credito lol
<katarcis> huter dinos
<katarcis> kaos jajajaja
<huter> alguien me puede ayudar , tengo un problema con mi blackberry instale el desktop manager y nada mas para copiar mis fotos, despues que desconnecte el usb se me borraron todo los que tenia y mas que nada los contactos
<Ka0os> espera a que suelte el numero katarcis
<rodmosh> la tarjeta de red ees una broadcom 4313
<rodmosh> si soporta inyecciones
<rodmosh> usando backtrack
<rodmosh> no funciona
<rodmosh> pero si en ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> rodmosh: pues usala en ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> :)
<rodmosh> lo q no puede es instalar aircrack
<rodmosh> puedo***
<Tarrasquero> como?
<rodmosh> sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<rodmosh> me tira error
<rodmosh> E:unable to locate...
<katarcis> ya te dijeron como
<dabor> rodmosh que parte no entendiste?
<rodmosh> me dijiste q active repo universe
<dabor> rodmosh http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Activar_universe_y_multiverse
<rodmosh> ok gracias
<rodmosh> voy a intetar hacerlo por linea de comandos ya que graficamente gnome en netbook edition es bien diferente
<katarcos> ya pudo ? :D
<katarcos> :P
<Vero2> hola
<Vero2> Cuando reenviamos un correo en Evolution, salen todas las direcciones anteriores. Cómo se hace para pòder borrarlos?
<Vero2> alguien usa Evolution?
<erUSUL> yo
<Vero2> hola erUSUL , cómo estás?
<erUSUL> tienes que borrarlas a mano me temo.
<erUSUL> bien gracias; y tu ?
<Vero2> pero no me deja
<Vero2> bien gracias
<Vero2> no me deja porque una vez que le pones reenviar, desaparecen las direcciones
<erUSUL> pero las direcciones donde estan ? en el cuerpo del mensaje o donde?
<Vero2> pero me dicen mis contactos que a ellos les salen todas
<Vero2> las direcciones no están en el cuerpo del mensaje, si no en dirección
<Vero2> no es como en Windows que allí sí se pueden eliminar
#ubuntu-es 2011-02-05
<erUSUL> Vero2: estaran en CC o CCO ?
<erUSUL> Vero2: ya veo tienes razon. yo usaria responder. asi puedes poner tu las direcciones que quieras y listo
<erUSUL> La verdad es que es un fallo de evolution1. juraria que en versiones anteriores podias simplemente eliminar las direcciones del cuerpo del mensaje ....
<Vero2> erUSUL: bueno gracias, voy a probar
<erUSUL> Vero2: ya veo es una cuestion de configuracion ... Ve a Edicion>Preferencias>
<erUSUL> ahi escoje Preferencias del editor
<erUSUL> y en Estilo de Reenvio cambia de adjunto a En linea
<erUSUL> y en Estilo de Reenvio cambia de Adjunto a En linea
<erUSUL> Vero2: ^
<Vero2> ok probaré, gracias
<erUSUL> asi cunaod reeenvies las direcciones apareceen en el cuerpo del texto y als puedes borrar facilmente
 * erUSUL no reenvia mucho correo ;P
<Vero2> gracias jeje
<Vero2> hay algunos que son muy buenos, por eso los reenvío :-)
<erUSUL> ;P
<Vero2> bueno, voy a probar a hacer lo que me dices. Hasta pronto erUSUL :-)
<erUSUL> ciao
<Vero2> chauuuuu
<fede> hola
<fede> alguna idea de si existe un canal para programadores web o algo así?
<erUSUL> fede: seguramente. hay de php de css de html seguramente ... buscalos
<erUSUL> fede: /msg alis list *php-es*
<fede> y eso donde los pongo?
<erUSUL> aqui
<erUSUL> en tu cliente irc.
<fede> ah, muchas gracias
<anikras> buenas
<anikras> acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.10
<anikras> y no puedo acceder a windows 7
<anikras> me ha creado una entrada grub2 para windows 7
<anikras> pero no funciona
<anikras> aqui esta parte del grub.cfg
<anikras> http://pastebin.com/VY7pXrWQ
<dabor> anikras win en el segundo disco? /dev/sdb1
<HassaN> hola
<dabor> anikras como hiciste las particiones para instalar ubuntu?
<husters> nesecito alguien que me ayude con mi bb porfavor
<k-milogars> husters cuente
<husters> k-milogars me puedes ayudar tengo un problema con mi black berry
<k-milogars> cual es
<anikras> buenas
<anikras> sigo sin poder entrar en windows 7
<anikras> despues de haber actualizado con update-grub
<husters> yo baje el programa desktop manager
<aguitel> anikras, verifica si tienes instalado os-prober y grub2
<dabor> anikras update-grub no arregla nada, como instalaste ubuntu? que particiones hiciste y donde quedó tu win?
<k-milogars> anikras prueba con super grub disk
<husters> k-milogars yo baje el programa desktop manager y hice copiar las fotos de ahi nada mas, despues quite el cable usb y me aperece en la pantalla del bb todos como si fuera nuevo
<anikras> tengo una particion de 100 megas que hizo win7
<anikras> luego la particion de win7
<anikras> luego tengo que sda5 y sda6 son swap  y en sda7 esta la raiz
<anikras> os-prober ya esta instalado
<anikras> la instalacion que he hecho ha sido en un netbook, por lo que ha sido con un pendrive y de netinstall
<hkm> de squeeze?
<husters> k-milogars estas ahi
<k-milogars> hombe ud no le dio por casualidad formatear
<k-milogars> desde la bb
<husters> no nada
<k-milogars> yo una vez tube un problema con un samsung
<k-milogars> parecido
<k-milogars> estaba como modem no como dispositivo extraible
<husters> ok como puedo restaurar min listas de contacto, es que esta vacio
<k-milogars> y por equivocacion le di formatear
<husters> pero yo no
<davidreza> hola, una pregunta. Cómo pongo un programa para que se inicie al iniciar el sistema? En este caso descargué launchy, pero nunca se inicia cuando entro a Ubuntu
<fosco_> davidreza: sistema - preferencias - aplicaciones al inicio
<davidreza> gracias fosco_, lo intentaré con eso, aunque recuerdo que hace tiempo lo probé y no me funcionó
<fosco_> quizá ponías mal el comando
<davidreza> yo creo que sí
<davidreza> de hecho ahorita tampoco sé como ponerlo
<davidreza> como selecciono la aplicación?
<fosco_> abre un terminal y escribe launchy
<davidreza> En donde dice Orden: le doy examinar, pero no sé ni qué seleccionar
<fosco_> si funciona ya sabes lo q tienes q poner en comando
<fosco_> si no funciona es q el comando será otro
<fosco_> prueba
<davidreza> ahhh
<davidreza> ese es un muy buen consejo
<davidreza> no hay qu eponerle nada de
<davidreza> /bin/sh o cosas así?
<fosco_> nada
<fosco_> solo el comando q lo lanza
<davidreza> ok
<davidreza> muchas gracias
<gilbert_> Ubuntu 10.10 no despierta despues de suspender. Alguna idea?
<katarcis> tambien me pasa eso gilbert_
<katarcis> :/
<gilbert_> katarcis/ Men e probado de todo y nad
<katarcis> yo tube que quitar esa opcion
<gilbert_> Lo mismo tuve que hacer por aca
<katarcis> :/
<katarcis> talvez lean y ayuden
<gilbert_> Creo voy a esperar la version 11.04 que viene en abril
<gilbert_> Estuve leyendo y viene encendia
<katarcis> toca
<katarcis> de donde eres man?
<gilbert_> Buffalo NY USA
<katarcis> ok
<gilbert_> pero soy cubano
<katarcis> luego vengo
<katarcis> que bien
<katarcis> voy a la tienda jaja
<gilbert_> ok nos vemos
<marti1125> ayuda tengo un documento y al abrir me sale la letras #########
<fosco_> marti1125: abre una consola, accede a la carpeta donde esté el documento y ejecuta file nombre_del_documento
<fosco_> a ver que te dice
<marti1125> file.
<marti1125> perdon como?
<fosco_> file memoria.doc (por ejemplo)
<fosco_> y dime que te responde
<katarcis> mira.. ve a aplicaciones>accesorios>terminal  (esa es la consola) ahora dinos en ke karpeta tienes el documento
<marti1125> error
<marti1125> INSTITUCION: ERROR: cannot open `INSTITUCION' (No such file or directory)
<marti1125> EDUCATIVA:   ERROR: cannot open `EDUCATIVA' (No such file or directory)
<marti1125> 1.doc:       ERROR: cannot open `1.doc' (No such file or directory)
<fosco_> si dice error es q no estás en la carpeta q tiene el documento
<fosco_> ponte primero en la carpeta q lo tiene
<katarcis> en que carpeta tienes el documento?
<marti1125> escritorio
<marti1125> a si
<marti1125> me sale ese error
<fosco_> cd Escritorio
<katarcis> escribe cd Escritorio
<fosco_> file "nombre del documento entre comillas"
<marti1125> PROGRAMACION[1].doc: data
<marti1125> mira
<marti1125> si esta bien
<marti1125> parece que el nombre del archivo tiene espacios
<fosco_> si dice data es q no sabe lo q es
<marti1125> :O como arreglo
<fosco_> posiblemente esté comprimido co esté corrupto
<marti1125> ya no tiene solicion
<marti1125> si pues
<marti1125> hay solucion?
<fosco_> si el archivo está mal la solucion es descargarlo de nuevo
<marti1125> una duda son archivos de windows, windows tiene una forma de comprir cuando son archivos antiguos
<fosco_> no creo q sea eso, openoffice puede abrir archivos .doc sin problemas
<marti1125> -aya
<marti1125> tal ves esta mal copiado
<fosco_> posiblemente
<fosco_> intenta conseguir el archivo nuevamente
<marti1125> en conclucion el archivo esta corrupto
<fosco_> es posible
<marti1125> te paso un pantallazo
<katarcis> dal
<katarcis> dale
<marti1125> http://img683.imageshack.us/i/pantallazoeb.png/
<katarcis> bueno y si lo descargas de nuevo?
<marti1125> esque es un archivo de una amigo
<marti1125> y resulta que formateo su PC
<marti1125> alguien a probado unity 2d
<fosco_> en eso mismo estoy ahora
<marti1125> :O
<marti1125> que tal
<marti1125> es estable?
<fosco_> para nada
<marti1125> :O
<marti1125> que problemas tienes
<fosco_> muchos
<fosco_> en mi opinion a unity (3d y 2d) aun le falta muchisimo para ser usable
<marti1125> aya :D
<marti1125> gracias por la info
<javier> xav13r09
<javier> hola soy nuevo en ubuntu
<javier> y quisiera saber porque
<fosco_> !hi
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<javier> cuando le soy clic
<javier> documentos
<javier> en la parte de lugares
<javier> me da un error
<fosco_> por favor no pulses enter hasta que hayas acabado de escribir
<javier> ok esta bien
<fosco_> abre tu carpeta personal y asegurate de que tienes ahi dentro una carpeta con el nombre Documentos
<javier> lo que dice es esto
<javier> error: No se puede abrir el lugar «file:///home/usuario/Documentos» No hay ninguna aplicación registrada para manejar este archivo
<javier> porque es
<fosco_> abre tu carpeta personal, dale clic derecho a la carpeta documentos
<Gusso> =-)
<javier> y despues
<fosco_> ve a abrir con
<fosco_> elige gestor de archivos y marca la casilla recordar seleccion
<javier> aqui dice gestor de archivadores
<javier> es lo mismo?
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> gesotr de archivos o nautilus
<Gusso> no es lo mismo??
<fosco_> el gestor de archivadores es el compresor
<Gusso> q es diferente la gestor de archivos
<Gusso> :-)
<javier> y navegador de archivos?
<fosco_> si, ese servirá
<javier> y eso seria para todas las carpetas?
<Guest32987> hola
<jocamox> hola
<Guest32987> :D saben como va el desarrollo de gimp?
<Guest32987> algun tip para mejorar la velocidad de ubuntu en general, y tambien la de inicio
<Guest32987> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, hay alguien aqui?
<Guest32987> sip
<JoseeAntonioR> Tengo un problema con Pidgin, cuando inicio sesion me dice que inicie sesion en otro sitio, la reactivo, y me pasa lo mismo.
<Guest69000> JoseeAntonioR es msn, gmail??
<JoseeAntonioR> Guest69000 MSN
<Guest69000> ok
<Guest69000> espera
<Guest69000> JoseeAntonioR tienes algun pc con WLM por ahi?
<Guest69000> o virtualbox?
<JoseeAntonioR> Tengo multiboot, no puedo acceder a Windows ahora, pero hace un momento estaba ahi y funcionaba perfectamente
<Guest69000> JoseeAntonioR http://www.baluart.net/articulo/como-cerrar-sesion-en-windows-live-messenger-remotamente
<JoseeAntonioR> Creo que eso no me sirve, en realidad no tengo ninguna sesion abierta.
<Guest69000> mmmmmmm
<Guest69000> igual hazlo para descartar
<JoseeAntonioR> Pero no puedo acceder a Windows.
<Guest69000> y con emesene, o empathy?
<JoseeAntonioR> Empathy no me funciona, mi lista de contactos sale vacia.
<Guest69000> tambien prueba con emesene o amsn, kopete
<Guest69000> por siacaso
<JoseeAntonioR> Es que prefiero Pidgin por lo que tambien puedo usar IRC
<Guest69000> pero es para descartar problemas
<Guest69000> despues si quieres los borras
<Guest69000> hora del tuto?
<Guest69000> ODIO A ENTEL PCS
<Guest69000> algun mod por aca?
<Guest69000> !mod
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'mod'.
<Guest69000> !moderador
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'moderador'.
<Guest69000> !topic
<kubot> El topic es el tema del canal, contiene información importante del canal y siempre se debe leer al entrar. Por favor respeta el topic de #Ubuntu-es. Puedes ver el topic escribiendo "/topic"
<jvargas90> hola que tal alguien sabe de como hacer una maquina virtual
<Guest69000> jvargas90 con virtualbox
<jvargas90> no sorry de unidad de cd virtual en ubuntu
<Guest69000> mmm en el centro de software puedes encontrar muchos progs q lo hacen
<jvargas90> okas
<Guest69000> jvargas90 furius iso mount
<jvargas90> okas
<Guest69000> gISOMount
<jvargas90> pero son imagenes de clone cd y alcohol
<jvargas90> las que deseo montar
<Guest69000> sip
<jvargas90> pero no terminan en iso
<Guest69000> el durius creo q las lee todas
<Guest69000> furius
<jvargas90> no importa
<jvargas90> okas
<Guest69000> alguien de chile?
<dagomar> dagomar
<dagomar> Alguien habla Español?
<dagomar> Tengo un problema con exaile, me prodrian ayudar?
<dagomar> hola
<dagomar> tengo un problema con exaile
<dagomar> hay alguien en el canal
<dagomar> hola
<Onicev> Hola, buenas. Hola dagomar
<Onicev> Si no es mucho pedir me gustaria consultaros una cosa sobre distribucion de espacio en el disco duro
<dagomar> Gracias hombre por un momento pensaba que no estaba bien conectado
<Onicev> Tengo un HD de 150 Gb
<Onicev> con / tengo 20Gb
<Onicev> con SWAP 4Gb
<Onicev> y el resto es /home
<Onicev> He instalado VirtualBox
<Onicev> y a la hora de instalar una maquina virtual, no se donde se instala esta. ¿Se instala en /, o se instala en /home?
<Onicev> Os pido disculpas si no me he sabido expresar algo mejor, pero es que no estoy demasiado familiarizado con el sistema de carpetas y distribucion de disco de Linux
<Onicev> Si se instala en /home hay sitio de sobra, pero si lo hace en /, aqui la cuestion de espacio esta algo mas ajustada
<Onicev> Bueno. Veo que es un poco temprano aun para hacer trabajar las neuronas. Entrare mas tarde a ver si tengo mas exito con mi consulta.
<Onicev> Saludos
<Onicev> bye
<dagomar> Bueno veras con el tema de las particiones pero creo que todo se instala en /
<Onicev> dime dagomar
<Onicev> o sea que si meto W2K y WXP tendre que tener cuidado con el tamaño que les pongo
<dagomar> perdorna que tarde pero es que estoy haciendo varias cosas a la vez
<Onicev> Con eso ya cuento chico
<Onicev> no hay problema y tampoco tienes por que excusarte
<dagomar> Eso creo
<Onicev> ¿Hay manera de ampliar / de los 20 Gb a algunos mas sin tener que volver a reinstalar?
<dagomar> Bueno has de darte cuenta que home no deja de ser tu carpeta personal y hay no se instala ningun programa
<Onicev> O sea, que una vez mas he metido la pata
<Onicev> A / le he dado solo 20 Gb
<dagomar> Sé que se puede hacer con gparted
<Onicev> gparted... me suena. Creo que se instala con el sistema por defecto
<Onicev> nunca lo he utilizado. Voy a ver
<Onicev> si lo arranco por que en Aplicaciones no me suena haberlo visto
<dagomar> Si entra en gparted y te apareceran todas tus particiones
<Onicev> jejejeje. Tampoco esta instalado pero el terminal me dice como hacerlo. Por una vez veo algo que parece facil en este sistema
<dagomar> Que sistema tienes instalado
<Onicev> ubuntu 10.10
<dagomar> igual que yo
<Onicev> con la unica salvedad de que tras tres meses todavia no tengo ni idea de casi nada
<Onicev> El de las ventanas nos tenia mal acostumbrados
<dagomar> Instalalo y veras tus particiones y no te preocupes yo me he cargado varias veces el sistema, pero al final vas aprendiendo
<Onicev> ¿Como puedo arrancar gparted?
<dagomar> Lo has instalado?
<Onicev> si
<Onicev> a traves de la terminal con las instrucciones que me salieron en ella
<dagomar> Bueno sigue lo siguiente entra sistema/administracion/gparted y acontinuacion entra tu contraseña
<Onicev> Ah, vale. Habia entrado por Aplicaciones y por eso no lo veia. Gracias
<dagomar> ahora para hacer las particiones debes debes desmontar
<Onicev> Sobre la "barra" superior que sale en gparted, tengo tres partes o rectangulos: / swap y /home
<Onicev> ¿Cual desmonto? desde luego que swap no
<Onicev> de las dos que me quedan...
<Onicev> si pincho sobre cada una de ellas con el boton derecho del raton me da en ambas la opcion de desmontar
<dagomar> Espera deja que mire y te explico
<Onicev> no hay prisa. Mientras me voy a leer otro tutorial
<cousteau> Onicev, las máquinas virtuales van en /home
<cousteau> todo lo que cree un usuario (sin sudo) va a parar a su home
<cousteau> (o a /tmp)
<Onicev> Hola cousteau. Pues si es asi me das una alegria. Por que seguro que me ahorras tener que reinstalar todo de nuevo
<dagomar> pues yo andaba equivocado
<Onicev> que conociendome es casi lo mas normal
<Onicev> no importa dagomar
<cousteau> /home/miusuario/.VirtualBox
<Onicev> menos mal que cousteau estaba ahi
<Onicev> e intervino a tiempo
<Onicev> Entonces podre dar el tamaño que quiera a las dos maquinas que tengo pensado crear
<cousteau> dagomar, virtualbox se instala en /, como todo, pero las máquinas virtuales se crean en $HOME
<Onicev> Dentro de una logica, se entiende
<Onicev> Y otra duda si no es abusar ya demasiado por hoy
<dagomar> Vale equivocado que andaba yo
<Onicev> una vez instalada la maquina virtual
<cousteau> (ah, y otra cosa, para redimensionar particiones suele hacer falta hacerlo desde el LiveCD, al menos si son particiones en uso como /, /home y swap)
<Onicev> el programa de Win que me interesa instalar tiene dos CDś
<Onicev> cuando meto el primer CD no hay problema, pero al meter el segundo no hay manera de que lo lea y siga instalando
<cousteau> Onicev, no sé cuántos CDs se pueden montar en VBox, pero creo que dos sí se pueden poner
<Onicev> ¿Sabeis a que puede ser debido
<Onicev> ?
<Onicev> A ver. Creo que no me he explicado bien
<cousteau> en VBox hay una opción de "expulsar CD", "montar nuevo CD (real o a partir de una ISO)"
<Onicev> Meto el primer Cd donde viene el archivo de instalacion. Instala todos los archivos que vienen en ese Cd, y luego me pide el segundo. Pero al meter el segundo se niega a leerlo
<Onicev> y el segundo esta bien fisicamente. Lo he comprobado con Win en otro equipo
<dagomar> yo hay estoy perdido del todo
<Onicev> El tema es que el primer Cd digamos que cuando termina, llama al segundo. Pero al meter el segundo la instalacion deberia continuar sin mas, y no lo hace
<dagomar> No puedo ayudarte socio nunca me surgido la situacion
<cousteau> Onicev, entiendo que hay que meter el primero, sacarlo y meter el segundo, no? no hay que poner los dos a la vez
<Onicev> jejejeje. Si
<Onicev> pero date cuenta de que podria tener dos lectores en el equipo
<Onicev> cosa que no tengo
<Onicev> bueno. De momento me voy a instalar la maquina virtual.
<Onicev> un saludo y gracias por vuestro tiempo
<dagomar> Hasta luego yo tambien me tengo que ir y perdon por el fallo
<dagomar> jdlk
<dagomar> buenas tengo un problema exaile, me pueden ayudar?
<fosco_> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<dagomar> Bueno, vereis instalo exaile y no soy capaz de hacer funcionar la radio
<dagomar> Esperar un poco ahora me explico mejor
 * cousteau prueba la radio
<cousteau> los podcasts me van, ahora veo la radio
<cousteau> a lo mejor tienes que instalar algo de gstreamer
<dagomar> cuando pongo la radio siempre sale cargando flujos y hay se queda
<dagomar> es que quiero deshacerme de amarok
<cousteau> ahora que me acuerdo, hay un problema con shoutcast
<cousteau> supongo que si pones tus propias emisoras de radio, con esas no pasará
<dagomar> si
<dagomar> asi es tienes razon
<dagomar> por favor explicamelo
 * cousteau (>) Flor de Pasión - Flor de pasión - Evocación de la era del "swing"... y otras cosas - 04/02/11
<cousteau> sí, el podcast funciona
<cousteau> pues supongo que tendrás que añadir tus propias emisoras de radio
<cousteau> porque las que hay no van
<dagomar> todo funciona menos lo que te he dicho
<cousteau> topic en #exaile: Shoutcast not working due to API change, no fix foreseeable due to legal issues
<dagomar> En castellano y no antiguo por favor
<cousteau> que shoutcast no va ni creen que vaya a ir debido a movidas legales
<dagomar> El caso es que en ubuntu 10.04 funcionaba perfectamente
<cousteau> dagomar, sí, pero se cambió la API de shoutcast y ahora ya no
<dagomar> perdon pues joder y el caso que amarok y streamtuner funciona la radio
<dagomar> tendras por hay un listado de emisoras para radio
<dagomar> o por lo menos donde encontrarlas por que busco y no encuentro
<dagomar> Por cierto tampoco me va minitube, siempre me da error y no me deja ver videos
<fosco_> lanza minitube desde un terminal
<fosco_> así podrás ver los mensajes detallados
<cousteau> dagomar, algunos vídeos de youtube no se pueden ver con aplicaciones externas (los vídeos VEVO y otros que el propietario no permite ver fuera de youtube)
<cousteau> dagomar, "funciona" o "funcionaba"?
<dagomar> ni funciona, ni funcionaba
<cousteau> <dagomar> perdon pues joder y el caso que amarok y streamtuner funciona la radio
<cousteau> digo que si amarok funciona ahora o si funcionaba antes
<dagomar> amarok funciona y funcionaba siempre
<dagomar> en gnome
<cousteau> ...
<cousteau> hablamos de shoutcast, no de amarok en general
<dagomar> raro verdad
<cousteau> >>> from metaforas import coches
<cousteau> es como si te compras un coche nuevo, y descubres que ya no puedes pasar por una calle por la que antes sí podías
<cousteau> ¿es porque el coche es demasiado grande? (es un hummer y la calle es estrecha)
<cousteau> ¿o es porque han cortado la calle?
<dagomar> estoy instalando bansee
<dagomar> aqui no hay emisoras preinstaladas
 * cousteau insiste en que es cosa del shoutcast
<cousteau> busca una radio que te guste, mira a ver si se puede descargar, y añádela, al banshee, exaile, amarok, rhythmbox, aqualung, audacious o el que sea
<dagomar> llevo insistiendo y buscado desde hace un mes y nada y vosotros sois mi unica esperanza
<dagomar> ya lo hice y funciona en todas
<dagomar> curioso verdad?
<dagomar> bueno me tengo que ir, gracias por la ayuda
<edward> hola... alguien sabra como "debuggear" en codeblocks?
<MaL0te> codeblocks no es de windows ?
<edward> :S?
<edward> corre tb en windows...
<edward> pero es solo un gui...
<MaL0te> en linux ?
<edward> creo q no tiene compilador propio
<edward> si weno... yo estoy casi seguro q no uso windows
<edward> :S
<MaL0te> pq no usas vim + gcc ?
<edward> q es eso?
<edward> eso es una gui?
<MaL0te> un editor + compilador
<MaL0te> no
<edward> necesito una gui porque es para una presentacion
<edward> si no es gui no me sirve
<edward> tiene q ser con una gui...
<edward> si lo hago sin gui el profesor me va a matar
<edward> porque no es para el si no para los demas alumnos
<recorcholisss> Hola. ¿Cómo se representa el tipo de dato "long long" en C? Es decir, para int tenemos %i y para long long tenemos %what?
<satonio> hay algun cliente para msn que haga caso del proxy de red que se pone en la config de ubuntu o se le pueda poner un proxy socks5?
<charrua> a pidgin se le puede configurar el proxy
<xangua> pss yo uso pidgin http://i.imgur.com/fHBBr.png
<g3e> Reciban un cordial saludo
<g3e> tengo una inquietud
<g3e> es posible que alguno conozca un software libre para el manejo de inventario de materiales, gestion de entrada y salida
<g3e> el cual no sea un ERP
<cousteau> tipo SAP? ni idea...
<g3e> nooo
<g3e> ?
<cousteau> (paso 1: traducir "inventario" al inglés usando el wiktionary)
<cousteau> "inventOry"?? wtf
<cousteau> (paso 2: buscar palabras clave en google)
<g3e> stock
<cousteau> mira por ejemplo a ver si algo de http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=all&keywords=inventory te sirve
<g3e> gracias
<g3e> te agradezco
<cousteau> hay un paquete llamado "tryton-modules-stock", que debe de ser parte de "tryton", que es un "high-level general purpose application platform written in Python and using PostgreSQL as database engine. It is the core base of a complete business solution."
<g3e> si lo he visto
<g3e> me agrada
<g3e> tryton
<juanito1> http://peru21.pe/noticia/708977/us-20-mil-quien-hackee-google-chrome
<edward> alguien conoce codeblocks?
<erUSUL_> edward: se lo que es; nada mas
<edward> mm
<edward> weno no creo q eso me ayude... pero sabras debuggear en el?
<erUSUL_> nope ; sorry
<cousteau> puedes usar gdb, o gdbtui
<erUSUL_> http://wiki.codeblocks.org/index.php?title=Debugging_with_Code::Blocks
<edward> gdb
<edward> dejame ver
<edward> yo vi esa pagina
<edward> pero no vi como agregar ese gdb
<edward> sin contar de q creo q yo ya lo uso :S
<erUSUL_> sudo apt-get install gdb
<arp-off> gdb xD
<Tarrasquero> alguien clonó alguna vez un dvd de wii a .iso?
<erUSUL_> nope
<arp-off> de wii ?
<Tarrasquero> si de la wii
<arp-off> de la consola de juegos no?
<Tarrasquero> çr
<arp-off> no realmente, no lo hice nunca
<arp-off> tenia entendido que los de Ps traian una proteccion o algo asi
<Tarrasquero> con dd, nada y con k3b =
<arp-off> :S
<arp-off> googleaste?
<Tarrasquero> estoy
<Ka0os> Buen Día a todos en al sala
<Ka0os> la*
<arp-off> el tema es que traen una TOC alterada
<arp-off> entonces el software de la lectora, no puede leerlo bien
<arp-off> salvo el de la propia consola
<cryss> Hola, intento instalar unreal y me sale un error
<cryss> que no me abia dando antes
<cryss> root@cryss-desktop:/home/cryss# mount Unreal_Tournament_for_Linux_disk1.iso /media/cdrom
<cryss> mount: el punto de montaje /media/cdrom no existe
<cousteau> sudo mkdir /media/cdrom
<cryss> Mucas Gracias cousteau
<erUSUL> cryss: tendrs que añadir "-o loop" al mount tambien
<cryss> si ya lo hize
<cryss> gracias erUSUL
<GILBERT_> Hola tengo  HP PC dual core 920. admite 64 bit, pero en el sitio de Ubuntu recomiendadn 32 Bit. Que me aconsejan.
<erUSUL> 64 bits
<juanito1> 64 bits
<GILBERT_> erUSUL, se pueden usar dos monitores
<juanito1> si
<erUSUL> si
<juanito1> con eyefinaty
<elvin> Hola
<elvin> Quiero saber si alguien me puede ayudar con el GRUB
<GILBERT_> Ok voy a tratar de  nuevo es que me dio problema la grafica nvidia 9400 gt y pense que fueran los 64bit
<elvin> Tengo un problema, creo con el GRUB
<GILBERT_> que te pasa elvin
<elvin> He reinstalado ubuntu 10.10 y ahora no puedo entrar a Windows
<GILBERT_> como reinstalastes
<elvin> La primera vez que instalé ubuntu no tuve problema con el menú de inicio, me daba las opciones para entrar a Ubuntu o Windows.
<erUSUL> elvin: y que paso?
<elvin> Pero por un problemita que al parecer sigo teniendo, volví a instalar ubuntu
<elvin> y ahora no puedo entrar a windows.
<elvin> Primero era que no me aparecía el menu
<GILBERT_> y
<erUSUL> elvin: sudo apt-get install os-prober
<elvin> he estado leyendo en algunos sitios, y ya he logrado que me salga el menu
<elvin> tambien coloqué una entrada en el menu.lst para window.
<elvin> pero no entra.
<GILBERT_> repara el arranque d windos
<GILBERT_> windows
<elvin> lo acabo de hacer con el cd y al parecer no funcionó,
<elvin> siempre me salió el menu del GRUB, pero no pude entrar a windows.
<GILBERT_> si usastes laopcion de reparar el arranque no es muy buena
<elvin> esa use.
<GILBERT_> mejor haslopor la consola
<elvin> Como?
<elvin> Entro con el cd, y luego?
<GILBERT_> bootrec /fixboot
<Tarrasquero> creo que era algo de mbrfix o asi
<GILBERT_> bootrec /fixmbr
<Tarrasquero> exo^
<erUSUL> elvin: las ultimas versiones de ubnuntu no usan menu.lst
<GILBERT_> con esos dos comandos sacas el disco y debe arrancr sin problema
<erUSUL> elvin: que version de ubuntu es?
<elvin> 10.10
<Tarrasquero> deverias usar update-grub
<elvin> ya le he hecho varias veces.
<elvin> y no veo diferencia alguna.
<cossier> elvin, no te habras cargado la particion de Win ??
<Tarrasquero> elvin: donde esta instalado win?
<elvin> lo tengo en sda2
<wicope_> elvin: hola, otra alternativa, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<elvin> ahorita lo veré.
<erUSUL> elvin: entonces manu.lst no sirve. para ver el menu en arranque dale a "shift" durante el mismo
<elvin> si no sirve menu.lst, como lo reparo?
<elvin> escribí 5 lineas que encontré en la mayoria de las paginas que visite, para agregar window.
<wicope_> elvin: como comentaste que lo has intentado reparar, a lo mejor lo has reparado, pulsa shift en el arranque (cuando debería de aparecer el grub) y mira si te sale la opción de windows .. has comprobado esto?
<elvin> wicope: Si me sale window en el menu.
<wicope_> elvin: lo que le das y no te entra es eso, ya veo ..
<elvin> Me sale la opción tal como la edito, el problema es que al hacer enter no pasa nada, no puedo ingresar, se pone la pantalla negra por un segundo luego regresa al menu
<wicope_> elvin: creo que puedes cambiar elos parámetros del grub .. eliges windows pero no entres le das a "e" para editar, creo que era así ..
<elvin> luego que escribo?
<elvin> Lo haré ahorita a ver que consigo.
<elvin> Gracias.
<wicope_> pues no recuerdo, hace tiempo probaba a cambiar la partición... no se si se podrá cambiar la partición de donde está .. bueno es ir probando, si tienes un disco sata, sada, si es ide pues hda .. y claro si eso entras a gnu/linux y ves la tabla de particiones, todo en el caso de que se pueda cambiar al arranque el tipo de partición
<calo> hola, alguien me dice alguna aplicacion para extraer musica a mp3 mp4 que este bien....
<wicope_> elvin, el grub ha cambiado mucho, asin que no se .. tal vez haya que ponerle una id del topi de partición , asin que como no recuerdo bien como es el grub, mejor que te ayude alguien que sepa bien el grub
<erUSUL> calo: soundjuicer
<Guest2468> HOLA BUEN DIA SOY MARCELO
<calo> erUSUL: senkius...
<erUSUL> !caps | Guest2468
<kubot> Guest2468: No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<Guest2468> disculpen no era mi intencion soy muy nuebo en esto.
<calo> alguien sabe si puedo extraer con el kb3 pero mp3 / mp4 ? como? es que no me sale opciones para mp3...
<erUSUL> calo: tienes los codecs instalaldos; lame liblame?
<erUSUL> calo: instalal ubuntu-restricted-extras para empezar
<erUSUL> !codecs
<kubot> Para instalar aplicaciones restringidas (Flash, Java, MP3 y demás codecs de audio y video) ver (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<erUSUL> Guest2468: no pasa nada...
<calo> erUSUL: vale lo veo...
<Guest2468> por favor espere un minuto que tengo un inconveniente
<wicope_> Guest2468: hola, cuéntenos ..
<mrojas6996> Hola
<mrojas6996> una pregunta, necesito instalar un sistema operativo en una lenovo A55 8705-A84 que compré en financiada por CANTV en venezuela
<erUSUL> y la pregunta es?
<mrojas6996> venía con Windows Vista, pero ese nunca fué util, por lo que solo tengo a la mano un CD de Lubuntu
<mrojas6996> y la computadora no tiene Sistema operativo
<mrojas6996> ¿podría instalarle Lubuntu mientras consigo un CD de WIndows 7 en español?
<erUSUL> mrojas6996: no veo; por que no
<mrojas6996> lo que ocurre, es que ese CD de lubuntu lo tenia para una computadora de 2002 con una de esas placas de PCCHIPS, y como es para computadoras lejos de ser potentes, queria saber si se puede instalar en la computadora que mencioné sin problemas
<erUSUL> mrojas6996: prueba el livecd; asi verás que tal es el soporte
<mrojas6996> mmm, desde ahí escribo
<mrojas6996> lo unico que veo, es que no tradujeron del todo al pobre Lubuntu
<mrojas6996> parece que lo hicieron como que apurados
<mrojas6996> o a las apuradas
<erUSUL> mrojas6996: ya sabes en que puedes ayudar ;)
<mrojas6996> del resto todo esta genial
<mrojas6996> ¿se le podria poner tambien el escritorio XFCE a Lubuntu?
<erUSUL> mrojas6996: si; si quieres a posteriori se puede poner.
<mrojas6996> ¿y como podria traducir los textos que no han sido traducidos todavia?
<GILBERT_> erUSUL: Tengo problemas con los drivers para nvidia 9400 GT , Ubuntu 10.10 64bits
<erUSUL> mrojas6996: en launchpad.net hay herramientas para ello
<erUSUL> GILBERT_: cual es el problema? o tengo que adivinar ;P
<mrojas6996> ok, gracias erUSUL
<mrojas6996> Gilbert_: consigue los driver para Nvidia
<mrojas6996> en una pagina de internet explican como hacerlo desde el terminal
<mrojas6996> y te aparece los mejores driver
<erUSUL> es mejor usar sistema>Admin...>controladores de hardware
<mrojas6996> lo se porque lidié con un AGP TNT (Nvidia) para ubuntu 9.04
<GILBERT_> erUSUL: es que no puedo montar el ultimo driver, que tienen en el sitio de nvidia
<calo> erUSUL: he instalado los codec pero naaa no tengo opcion de rip en mp3
<GILBERT_> Me refiero desde Admin-controladores de hardaware
<mrojas6996> Hablando de ubuntu 9.04: La ultima vez actualizé a la Karmic Koala, y se me hechó a perder
<mrojas6996> no habian efectos, estaba lentisimo, y no funcionaba por nada
<mrojas6996> ¿eso es normal?
<mimecar> si usas la 9.04 no tendrás actualizaciones
<mimecar> con la 9.10 te quedarían un par de meses
<erUSUL> calo: libk3b6-extracodecs ??
<erUSUL> mrojas6996: te recomiendo que instales 10.04 al ser lst tiene soporte por mas tiempo
<mrojas6996> ok
<GILBERT_> Voy a probar con el wubi la Ubuntu 10.10 una vez mas a ver si consigo, que trabaje bie la dichosa nvidia 9400 Gt
<GILBERT_> Como quiera gracias a todos
<mimecar> por que no la instalas directamente?
<GILBERT_> Es que e tenido problemas con lanvidia 9400 gt para dual monitor
<calo> erUSUL: si, ya taba instalado, libk3b6-extracodecs y lo he reintall...
<mimecar> GILBERT_: te pasará seguramente lo mismo
<GILBERT_> Hay un uevo driver el 260 pero no e conseguido instalalrlo
<mimecar> en lo que te ha dicho erUSUL antes no te sale el driver privativo?
<GILBERT_> si pero ese no es elultimo segun nvidia .com
<mimecar> importa eso?
<calo> erUSUL: no va...
<GILBERT_> bueno queria ver si ese driver resolvia elproblema de dual monitor
<mimecar> el que tiene ubuntu en privativos no lo hace?
<GILBERT_> o
<GILBERT_> no
<mimecar> ubuntu no usa el driver privativo por defecto, lo tienes que instalar tu manualmente, ¿es lo que has hecho?
<GILBERT_> puedo ajustar resolucion en elprimer monitor a 1280x1024 pero noen elsegundo
<GILBERT_> Intente manualmente pero no lolgre
<GILBERT_> Voy a intentar una vez mas
<mimecar> tienes que instalar el que dice ubuntu, no el de nvidia
<GILBERT_> Solo que asi no puedo configurar los dos monitores correctamente
<GILBERT_> Y los necesito
<GILBERT_> No se si cambiar a KDE me ayudaria en algo
<mimecar> GILBERT_: prueba el live cd
<mimecar> no he probado kde con dos monitores
<GILBERT_> Esa sera miproxia prueba a ver si cambiaen algo
<mimecar> al acceder a la configuración del segundo monitor no te deja modificar la resolución?
<GILBERT_> Si pero no a 1280x1024 que es la optima en ese monitor y la que tiene el otro
<GILBERT_> Voy con e wubi a ver que pasa y co escritorio KDe
<mimecar> con wubi perderás algo de rendimiento
<GILBERT_> O si no sabia eso
<GILBERT_> Bueno lo voy a hacer desde live cd como me dijistes y ya veremos
<GILBERT_> Esto es lo que tengo Intel Pentium  D 920-4Gb ram 500 Gb HDD sata y la  grafica bueno ya sabes.
<Jogui> Buenas!
<wicope_> calo: entonces estás con el k3b para ripear audio cierto? pues ve a la configuración de programas en k3b y mira que tienes todos los programas activos, quizás te falte uno, en concreto que se usa el transcode; xvid, lame, ffmpeg, ac3 .. (es lo que me sale a mí para comprar, ya que no tengo un cd de audio para comprobar si me funciona con el k3b) .. de todas formas tienes rubyripper, asunder, sound-juicer, ripperx, ripoff, grip,
<Jogui> no se si alguna buena alma podra ayudarme, a ver si algun dia consigo meter el intetner en el linux y empezar a ser autosuficiente... x'D
<katarcis> intetner?
<Jogui> internet perdon
<Jogui> error de tipologia x'D
<katarcis> jaja
<katarcis> que tiene tu internet?
<Jogui> te cuento, tengo un pc de hace tiempo con linux, pero nunca funiono la ethernet
<Jogui> por lo que he comprado una d'estas tarjetas usb para pillar wifi
<katarcis> internet cableado ?
<Jogui> teoricamente con el 10.10 es compatible y tal, pero la pongo y no me scanea las redes
<Jogui> no, wifi
<katarcis> mm
<Jogui> he puesto iwconfig
<katarcis> ya isntalaste el driver de wifi ?
<Jogui> y me detecta que es la wlan0
<Jogui> no puedo pillar el driver del apt-get porque no tengo internet.
<Jogui> los que lleva el cd son todos para windows
<katarcis> mira
<katarcis> ve a sistema>administracion>controladores adicionales.  quiza alli esta el driver faltante
<mimecar> Jogui: una tarjeta de ethernet no es conexión por wifi
<mimecar> ¿tu sistema no detecta tu red wifi?
<Jogui> ya, pero lo que dije es que antes estaba por ethernet cabeada, pero no me la pillaba, y en realidad estaba petada la ethernet
<Jogui> por eso me he comprado una de estas tarjetas wifi
<Jogui> no la detecta mime...
<Jogui> katarcis, esta vacia la lista ahi
<Jogui> pero antes de ponerese a buscar dice que no estoy coenctado a internet
<mimecar> Jogui: abre una consola
<Jogui> hecho
<mimecar> sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<Jogui> he puesto eso pero con scan
<GILBERT_> mimecar: mira ya lo tengo desde el live cd, pero ahora despues de instalar el driver que me recomienda ubuntu me pide reiniciar. Pregunto como estoy desde Live Cd, no se pierde todo?
<Jogui> no scanning
<tjc_> buenas tardes a todos!mi pregunta es la siguente:puedo ver una peli bluray en mi reproductor de mi pc sin tener pantalla HD?
<Jogui> no scan results me tira
<Jogui> tjc_, teoricamente si, pero no la veras con calidad HD
<tjc_> a ok!
<tjc_> igual q si me bajo una peli en bluray no?
<mimecar> tjc_: una pantalla de ordenador tiene más resolución que un televisor HD
<Jogui> si tienes un reproductor que descodifique blueray, si
<tjc_> si tengo reproductor de bluray en mi pc
<Jogui> pues la podras ver, pero no con la calidad de un monitor HD
<Jogui> aunque con muy buena calidad ^^
<tjc_> ya entiendo
<mimecar> Jogui: cualquier monitor ya supera 1080 líneas
<tjc_> la diferencia es grande?
<katarcis> que paso con el del wifi?
<Jogui> soy yo soy yo
<Jogui> de momento estamos igual
<Jogui> x'D
<katarcis> mm
<Jogui> ya mime, pero el monitor tiene que poder aguantar 1080p
<mimecar> ¿la tarjeta wifi está soportada?
<mimecar> un monitor de 17 pulgadas te puede llegar a eso
<Jogui> mimecar, teoricamente en esta web lo ponen como valido
<Jogui> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTP-Link
<mimecar> y 720 lo superas con un monitor normal de portatil
<Jogui> es la tl-WN321G
<mimecar> que nombre de tarjeta más raro
<Jogui> ya mimecar, pero por ejemplo, yo voy con un monitor asus de hara 4 años mas o menos, y me permite hasta 1440 con una buena gpu...
<mimecar> Jogui: has bajado el driver que pone en esa página?
<katarcis> jogui no te sale el icono de internet inalambrico arriba a la derecha?
<katarcis> al lado del sonido
<Jogui> tengo el cd con los drivers..
<Jogui> pero tal vez en este link esten para linux?
<Jogui> katarcis, sale, pero sin señal y con una exclamacion
<katarcis> mmm
<mimecar> Jogui: el cd de windows no sirve para nada
<mimecar> descarga los drivers para linux que sale en esa página
<Jogui> mimecar, de aqui: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/ ?
<mimecar> si
<Jogui> perdona por la pregunta, pero los rars, una vez pasados con un pen a el ordenador con linux, se tiene que instalar desde consola no?
<mimecar> ¿instalar un rar?
<Jogui> baje el archivo
<katarcis> jogui mira http://driverscollection.com/?file_cid=417581566385cabafd89507d5c1
<Jogui> lo descomprimo una vez en ubuntu
<Jogui> pero recordé que en linux no van con ejecutables
<mimecar> en la página web te dan un archivo exe?
<katarcis> deberian darte un tar
<katarcis> o me equiboco ?
<mimecar> un exe no, seguro
<mimecar> en la página pone que el driver forma parte del kernel
<mimecar> ¿seguro que tienes redes wifi a tu alcance?
<Jogui> mime, no me dan un tar
<Jogui> que parece un rar
<mimecar> pon el enlace que usas
<Jogui> tengo el router con una antena de estas ampliadas a 20 cm :O
<Jogui> http://bonrom.cbbknet.com/
<mimecar> eso no quiere decir que estes emitiendo una red wifi
<Jogui> lo acabo de mirar con el movil
<Jogui> ^^
<mimecar> ¿ese es el enlace de la  web de hardware soportado de ubuntu?
<Jogui> la web del enlace me redirije a esta http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Downloads
<Jogui> y yo pillo la graphics configuration tool
<Jogui> que parece mas facil de usar.
<mimecar> y de ahí como llegas a la que has puesto?
<Jogui> le das a download
<Jogui> Last RutilT release: download.
<Jogui> ultima linea
<mimecar> lo que necesitas es el driver
<Onicev> Hola buenas
<mimecar> no una herramienta de configuración
<Jogui> ah
<Jogui> ostias, por perdon mimecar u.u
<Onicev> Una consultilla sobre Virtualbox
<mimecar> según la página el driver está en el kernel
<Jogui> por ende...
<Onicev> Tengo instalado Virtualbox para 64 bits en ubuntu 10.10 64bits
<Jogui> katarcis ahora miro los drivers que has puesto...
<Onicev> y cuando intento instalar windows XP de 32 bits me dice que hay un error
<Onicev>  El disco de windows esta en buen estado
<katarcis> y para que quieres instalar windows
<Onicev> lo he comprobado instalando el sistema en un viejo equipo
<katarcis> lo pregunto porke con linux puedes hacer todo
<mimecar> si no dices el error...
<Onicev> ¿Es necesaria alguna cosa mas para que el  virtualbox funcione?
<mimecar> katarcis: no tofo
<katarcis> no que?
<Jogui> mime, que quieres decir con  que esta en el kernel?
<Onicev> Hola Katarcis. Es muy sencillo. SOy un fan de los ferrocarriles a nivel de diseño de material. Train Simulator solo corre en Windows
<mimecar> no todos los programas tienen equivalencia
<katarcis> no corre con wine.. con crossover?
<mimecar> Onicev: si no das el error no puedes tener soporte
<mimecar> Jogui: con el sistema que usas tiene que funcionar bien el driver
<Onicev> si Train Simulator y los programas que uso para diseño funcionaran con Wine no instalaria Windows en MV
<Jogui> ah, como si lo llevara ya de fabrica?
<Onicev> Gracias mimecar. Voy  a crear una nueva maquina virtual y te pongo lo que sale
<mimecar> Jogui: si
<Jogui> aja, y hay alguna forma de ver si esta bien configurado ya?
<Jogui> o sea, talvez el hecho de no tener wifi, no sea problema de los drivers...
<Onicev> Conste que cuando tenia ubuntu 10.10 de 32bits, la maquina virtual de WinXP funcionaba bien y cargaba bien. El problema debe de estar en los 64bits
<mimecar> aparentemente no
<Tarrasquero> Jogui: intenta una cosita
<Jogui> dime Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> iwconfig wlan0 mode managed essid TU_ESSID key s:CLAVE_ASCII
<Jogui> katarcis me ha pasado estos drivers http://driverscollection.com/?file_cid=417581566385cabafd89507d5c1
<Jogui> pero no se instalarlos
<Jogui> ok Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> pero has de desinstalar el gestor de redes
<Jogui> en tu_essid pongo algo?
<Tarrasquero> WLAN_xx
<katarcis> jogui busca un archivo que se llama readme
<mimecar> onitu essid
<katarcis> ahi dice como
<mimecar> tienes que poner tu essid
<Tarrasquero> pero desinstala el gestor antes
<Tarrasquero> por ejemplo networkmanaged
<Jogui> no tengo ningun gestor
<Jogui> en TU_ESSID pongo el wlan01 del router
<Tarrasquero> despues de iwconfig → echo nameserver dns_primario >>/etc/resolv.conf
<Jogui> y en CLAVE_ASCII pongo la contraseña del router?
<Tarrasquero> echo nameserver dns_secundario >>/etc/resolv.conf
<Onicev> Creo que he encontrado el error.
<Onicev> con lo que comentaba antes, pero ahora me surge otro problema
<Tarrasquero> Jogui: si
<Tarrasquero> tal como lo harias en un gestor
<Jogui> Tarrasquero, creo que no tengo ninugn gestor
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> seguimos
<Jogui> katarcis, si no despues probare a poner tus drivers
<Jogui> dame algo de tiempo que ponga esto...
<katarcis> ok
<Tarrasquero> ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.XX netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<Onicev> la ultima vez que instale Wxp lo hice con un teclado conectado al puerto PS2. Normalmente utilizo un teclado USB. Pero en el teclado USB tengo un problema y es que las teclas de la linea de arriba: F1 F2 etc, no me las lee la maquina virtual. Necesito al menos la F8 para aceptar la licencia. ¿Sabe alguien si hay solucion a esto?
<katarcis> jogui pero si bajaste el de linux?
<katarcis> le diste en linux?
<Jogui> si
<katarcis> ok
<Onicev> O alguna combinacion de teclas que me haga el efecto de la F8
<Jogui> Tarrasquero, es  key s:CLAVE_ASCII
<Jogui> o
<Jogui>  key s: CLAVE_ASCII
<mimecar> el teclado del ordenador real funciona completamente en la máquina virtual Onicev
<Tarrasquero> por ultimo → route add default gateway 192.168.1.1
<Tarrasquero> Jogui: junto
<Jogui> (la contraseña es una wep de estas largas...)
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: usa encriptación wep ?
<Tarrasquero> eso es lo que no se
<mimecar> Jogui: si usas wep quita la contraseña
<mimecar> en menos de 5 minutos te la descubren
<Onicev> eso deberia ocurrir mimecar. Pero no ocurre. CUando estoy en la maquina virtual, en concreto cargando el sistema operativo, en este caso WXP, la linea de las F1 a F12 no funciona
<Onicev> Todo lo demas si
<Jogui> no me digais :O
<Jogui> bueno, es la que venia de fabrica en el router
<mimecar> Jogui: aunque tengas una contraseña muy larga
<Tarrasquero> Jogui: siguamos y despues ves eso
<Onicev> salvo una excepcion
<Jogui> Tarrasquero, al poner toda la linea me salta error
<Tarrasquero> hiciste todo?
<Tarrasquero> donde salta el errro?
<Onicev> Cuando quiero obterner ª debo pulsar >
<Onicev> y viceversa
<Onicev> esas dos teclas las tengo intercambiadas
<mimecar> tienes el teclado en español?
<Onicev> si
<Jogui> error for wireless request "set mode" ( 8B06) :
<Tarrasquero> con cual comando?
<Jogui> set failed on device wlan0 ; operation not permitted
<Jogui> en el primero
<Tarrasquero> Jogui: todo eso como root
<Jogui> todo como root lo hago?
<Tarrasquero> sudo -i
<Jogui> oki
<Onicev> A no ser... (acabo de darme cuenta) ... El teclado es mac con keypad. Quizas pueda ser que influya eso.
<mimecar> ....
<Jogui> oki, he puesto la primera linea de los comandos, con la informacion del router
<mimecar> Onicev: esos "pequeños detalles" pueden modificar todo
<Jogui> le doy al enter y no contesta nada
<Jogui> o sea que supongo que funciono
<Tarrasquero> eso es bueno
<mimecar> tu ordenador es un mac?
<Onicev> pues no lo se. Siempre he trabajado con este teclado. Para mi es algo normal
<Onicev> no
<Onicev> el equipo es un clonico
<Onicev> un trozo de aqui y otro de alla
<Tarrasquero> Jogui: has hecho iwconfig, echo, ifconfig y route no?
<Onicev> pero el teclado fue un regalo y no lo voy a tirar. Al menos no hasta que se rompa
<Jogui> ifconfig y iwconfig
<Jogui> hago las otras 2
<Jogui> antes de continuar?
<Onicev> voy a abrir el openoffice. Se supone que si pulso en F1 deberia salir la ayuda
<wrf> q quieres hacer Jogui?
<Tarrasquero> echo nameserver dns_primario >>/etc/resolv.conf
<Jogui> oki
<Tarrasquero> echo nameserver dns_secundario >>/etc/resolv.conf
<Jogui> es por donde voy
<Tarrasquero> por ultimo → route add default gateway 192.168.1.1
<mimecar> Jogui: sustituyes los DNS por sus valores verdad?
<Jogui> ahora lo haré
<Jogui> las dns las miro desde la consola de windows, por ejemplo?
<Tarrasquero> en dns_primario es del tipo 80.58.61.250
<Onicev> Y no sale
<Tarrasquero> Jogui: usas telefonica?
<Jogui> si
<Onicev> Asi que va a ser tema del teclado
<TrueNhero> cual es el offtopic para pedir solo audio de peliculas?
<Onicev> la madre que lo...
<Tarrasquero> 80.58.61.250 primario
<Tarrasquero> 80.58.61.254 secundario
<Jogui> thx
<katarcis> el off topic es #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Onicev> si es que no salgo de una y ya estoy metido en tres nuevas
<Tarrasquero> para ver si tienes red prueba → ping -c3 www.google.com
<Jogui> Tarrasquero, hecho!
<Tarrasquero> que?
<Jogui> me falta el ping
<wrf> eres un crack Jogui
<Onicev> voy a intentar conectar el teclado como PS2 por medio de un adaptador a ver si traga
<Onicev> saludos
<Onicev> bye
<Jogui> me salta unknown host x'D
<Jogui> wrf, creo que aqui soy de los menos cracks... x'D
<Tarrasquero> que?pues algo has hecho mal
<Tarrasquero> cual es el ap de tu router?
<wrf> si ya lo veo, no se q coño te pasa con la conexión de timofonica pero en realidad todo es mas facil de lo q te crees
<Tarrasquero> yo siempre conecto así y no uso gestor
<Jogui> wrf, tengo internet si no no podria estar hablando desde el otro pc x'D
<Jogui> Tarrasquero, perdona, pero que es la ap?
<Tarrasquero> punto de acceso
<wrf> si quieres darle vueltas a la terminal y liarte con ifconfig y iwconfig y demas config es cosa tuya
<wrf> es la puerta de enlace
<Tarrasquero> el de mi router es 192.168.1.1
<Jogui> 192.168.1.33
<Tarrasquero> coño yo lo veo tan sencillo...
<Jogui> (la estaba buscando)
<Tarrasquero> Jogui: esa es tu ip local
<wrf> esa es tu ip jogui
<Tarrasquero> pero el ap es 192.168.1.1
<Jogui> es cierto
<wrf> si sigues indagando al final descubres tu Mac y las dns y todo el asunto
<Jogui> Tarrasquero, es la misma que la tuya
<Tarrasquero> en el paso ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.38 ← por ejemplo
<Tarrasquero> asi no corro riesgo de que otro pc la tenga ya
<wrf> no conecta la wireless Jogui o que?
<Tarrasquero> suelen cojer las primeras ips
<Tarrasquero> Jogui: recuerda que la ip local en este caso es estatica
<Tarrasquero> pues la asignas tu
<Jogui> aha
<Jogui> osea que la escojo
<Tarrasquero> mira vamos a intentar de nuevo
<Jogui> oki
<Jogui> en el paso ifconfig i la ip local, he pusto otra nueva
<Jogui> y tampoco funciona el ping
<wrf> no puedes conectar con la inalambrica?
<Tarrasquero> Jogui: sabes lo que es clave ascii?
<Jogui> he pusto la clave del router
<Jogui> la wep 128 alfanumerica
<Tarrasquero> es la clave de unos 13 digitos por defecto en la mayoria de los routers
<wrf> pero a ver nadie me puede comentar el problema? creo q es mucho mas sencillo de lo q Tarrasquero supone
<Jogui> compre una tarjeta de estas usb wifi para pillar eternet ocn el pc
<Tarrasquero> Jogui: mira esto y adaptalo a ti → http://pastebin.com/9fjJ5pma
<Jogui> ya que la tarjeta ethernet para ir por cableado no funciona
<Jogui> pero la conecto y no hay manera
<Tarrasquero> Jogui: es usb?
<Jogui> si
<Jogui> claro
<wrf> mira Jogui asi de facil
<wrf> ifconfig y buscas el nombre de la usb
<Jogui> wlan0
<wrf> sera wlan0  o wlan1
<wrf> una de dos
<wrf> luego
<wrf> sudo su
<wrf> ifconfig wlan0 up
<wrf> o la q sea
<wrf> y exit
<wrf> si no va asi es problema de controlador
<Tarrasquero> wrf: eso ya se ha hecho
<wrf> pues es problema de controlador
<Tarrasquero> ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.XX netmask 255.255.255.0 "up"
<wrf> instala wicd va mejor con las usb
<Jogui> ya, pero con ubuntu 10.10
<Jogui> deberia venir de fabrica...
<wrf> te lo digo por experiencia
<Tarrasquero> wrf: yo no uso gestor
<wrf> no te digo a ti
<Tarrasquero> y conecto a diari asi
<wrf> le digo a Jogui
<wrf> tu no necesitas a nadie para conectar tu antena wifi Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> digo que ese paso ya se llevó a cavo
<wrf> pues es controlador entonces y otra cosa Jogui si es de timofonica y wep yo q tu la iba cambiando pq esas salen a lo mucho a 10 si se pilla algun terminal conectado
<wrf> las wlan
<wrf> ya te digo
<wrf> a 10 minutos
<Jogui> vivo en un pueblo...
<Jogui> pequeño, la peña que hay no tienen ni puta idea de informatica... x'D
<wrf> y yo tb
<Jogui> pero wrf, antes preferiria poder tener internet desde linux...
<wrf> y las wlan salen con 15000 datas si son de las cortas y con 45000 si son de las largas
<wrf> matematico
<julian_> PREGUNTA: un poco off-topic...
<wrf> te conviene tener internet desde linux pq no tiene nada q ver con windows
<julian_> por que el wget no me quiere trabajar me sale que el archivo es demaciado largoo.. algo que hacer al respecto?
<wrf> ya te digo yo tengo una usb en uno de mis ordenadores y con wicd no he tenido problema
<wrf> network manager si
<mimecar> julian_: no lo descargues en una partición que use fat32
<julian_> ......rar' (Nombre de fichero demasiado largo).
<mimecar> que longitud tiene el nombre
<cousteau> julian_, lo pones entre comillas simples?
<wrf> mas de 4 gigas julian?
<julian_> /home/julian/Desktop/FTP-Web-Tao/Women/Magazines/Kint
<wrf> eso en fat32 no se puede
<julian_> es un archivo rar.
<wrf> es mayor de 4 gigas?
<julian_> fat32? no no
<mimecar> pon el error que da wget
<julian_> 4 gigas.. pues no se cuanto pesa.. pero no.. ninguna revista de las que bajo pesan mas de 300 mb..
<julian_> Cannot write to `index.html?326928,a35e253e81559f9907e7fdc4ac1e1d7f,RzpcZG93bmxvYWRcZG93bmxvYWQxOC80NDQvTWFnemluZS8wOTEyLzEyMzEvMS9tYWdsaWVyaWEgdGFsaWFuYS9tYWdsaWVyaWEgdGFsaWFuYS5yYXIsTWFnbGllcmlhIEl0YWxpYW5hIOaEj+Wkp+WIqeWls+ijheaXtuWwmuavm+e7h+adguW%2FlyAyMDEw5bm0Tk8uMTYy.rar' (Nombre de fichero demasiado largo).
<wrf> problemas con el nombre de fichero
<wrf> si es largo de cojones ademas
<julian_> wrf, jajja xD
<adriel> hola a todos
<mimecar> esa ruta existe?
<julian_> se le puede decir a wget que lo guarde con otro nombre? no me importa el nombre...
<wrf> no se cuanto caracteres admite ext3 o ext4 o el formato q tengas
<julian_> solo el contenido del archivo rar..
<wrf> si te lo vas a descargar de un servidor esta chungo cambiarle el nombre antes de tenerlo en el pc
<wrf> has probado a echarlo a un pen?
<julian_> pen?
<julian_> que es pen?
<adriel> alguien me puede ayudar con un problemita, aveces le doy  diferentes aplicaciones para abrirlas y solo se queda pensando unos momentos y no se abre
<hkm> julian_, pen drive
<mimecar> adriel: como no des más detalles...
<julian_> echarlo a un pen.. no que tal.
<julian_> wrf, solo por intentarlo tal vez.. pero trabajo con muchos archivos.. moriria rapidamente mi pen driver.
<adriel> k mas kieres saber
<mimecar> versión de ubuntu, que programas fallan, errores que salen al lanzarlos desde consola...
<adriel> 10.10, reproductor de pelicula. emesene entro otras
<katarcis> que error sale?
<mimecar> que error da al lanzarlo desde consola
<hkm> adriel, actuaizaste d una version a otra?
<adriel> no instale la 10.10
<katarcis> yo tengo una pequeña pregunta .. cuando abro algun programa por terminal como lo cierro por terminal ?
<wrf> exit
<wrf> y ya esta
<hkm> o ctrl +c cr
<hkm> creo
<katarcis> no es ctrl Q ?
<wrf> ctrl+c es parar el proceso si
<wrf> pero mantiene la terminal abierta
<Tarrasquero> katarcis: (programa &)
<adriel> hola
<katarcis> hola
<hkm> adriel, lanza el emesene desde consola, y hz un paste
<adriel> como lo hago
<wrf> abre consola y pon emesene
<wrf> ya esta
<adriel> ya la abri
<hkm> adriel, eso pon emesene en la consola y ya
<hkm> adriel, y presionas enter claro
<wrf> si esto ultimo es importante
<wrf> jejejejejejjeje
<hkm> xd1
<hkm> uan preguntila
<adriel> adriel@adriel-PC:~$ emesene
<adriel> Error del bus
<hkm> como le digo a la consola k me muetre los archivos ocults?
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> pon ahí el error
<cousteau> hkm, ls -a
<hkm> ok
<cousteau> o   ls -A   para que no muestre . ni ..
<hkm> pero me referia a directorio
<hkm> es igual?
<hkm> o con dir?
<katarcis> si
<adriel> http://pastebin.com/CXUc1yM2
<katarcis> es igual
<katarcis> ls -a
<hkm> oka
<wrf> eso parece grave adriel
<wrf> has probado a reinstalar?
<hkm> buen el dir -a tmb rula xD
<adriel> reintalar la aplicacion o ubuntu
<wrf> por entorno gráfico es mucho mas sencillo hkm, no veo el motivo para no hacerlo asi
<hkm> el emesene primero
<wrf> la aplicacion adriel
<hkm> wrf, sep
<mimecar> adriel: esa instalación de ubuntu es formateando?
<wrf> no seas extremista
<katarcis> hkm puedes ir a la carpeta y apretar ctrl h
<katarcis> es mas facil
<adriel> lo eh hecho con otra aplicacion y no funciona
<wrf> exactamente
<adriel> si
<hkm> si pero... donde voy abia k entrar on nautilus..
<wrf> no se debe tener nada en contra del avace de los entornos graficos
<adriel> antes usaba windows
<wrf> te invitan a tener q recordar menos cosas y funcionar bien
<wrf> como todos adriel
<wrf> como todos
<wrf> jajajajjajajajajajja
<katarcis> si
<katarcis> jajaja
<katarcis> eso iba decir
<hkm> adriel, que otra aplicacin no te abre? haz lo mismo k con emesene ejecutala e terminal y pon el paste
<adriel> ok
<adriel> http://pastebin.com/kgHRPpmS
<Onicev> Hola de nuevo.
<wrf> pues eso error del bus
<Onicev> Ya he resuelto el tema que planteaba antes. He conectado los dos teclados, uno por USB y el otro por PS2.
<wrf> chungo
<mimecar> adriel: crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema
<hkm> adriel, comprobaste el md5 de tu imagen iso de ubuntu'?
<mimecar> y mira si pasa lo mismo con ese usuario
<Onicev> Y he podido cargar la maquina virtual sin problemas
<wrf> bien por ti Onicev
<adriel> como hago eso chicos
<hkm> el usuario o el md5?
<wrf> crea un usuario y entra desde ahi
<erUSUL> !md5sum
<kubot> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<adriel> las dos cosas
<Onicev> Ahora viene la segunda parte.
<Onicev> El programa que quiero cargar tiene dos CD's
<Onicev> El primero se carga sin problemas. Pero al pedir el segundo, no lo reconoce.
<wrf> misma extension?
<Onicev> ¿Hay algun truco o paso intermedio?
<wrf> misma extension Onicev?
<Onicev> no te entiendo wrf
<mimecar> desmonta el primer cd y pon el segundo
<wrf> los dos cds tienen la misma extensión de archivo?
<Onicev> supongo que si.
<Guest70626> hola buenas tarde, tengo problemas para reproducir un dvd, qe puedo hacer?
<Onicev> mimecar. Supongo que lo de desmontar se hace con el boton derecho
<mimecar> Guest70626: decir los problemas que tienes
<mimecar> Onicev: lo tienes que hacer de la máquina virtual
<wrf> no deberia darte problemas una vez abres la unidad de cd/dvd
<Onicev> bueno. No lo entiendo demasiado bien. De momento voy a meter el primer CD. Luego ya veremos
<wrf> eso Onicev dejemonos de teoria y darle a la practica q es mas emocionante
<Escorpion> Hola a todos
<Escorpion> buenas tardes
<hkm> Escorpion, wenas
<jesus1902> cambie de nick, inserte el dvd y solo aparece un error qe dice ha ocurrido un error no se puede leer el reccurso
<Escorpion> como estan
<Escorpion> miren necesito ayuda con algo
<Onicev> Si. Eso. Practica en reinstalar todo el sistema. Eso si que tengo
<hkm> Onicev, +1
<Escorpion> yo soy nuevo en ubuntu he revisado y leido mucho sobre poder poner mi tarjeta broadcon 4328 en modo monitor y no me funciona
<Escorpion> alguien me podria ayudar
<wrf> asi se aprende Onicev
<hkm> Escorpion, ese tema en offtopic creo
<Escorpion> no entiendoo+
<adriel> chicos como creo el usuario
<mimecar> Escorpion: las preguntas relacionadas con usar el wifi del vecino
<wrf> escorpion el hackeo de redes en offtopic hombre
<mimecar> no entran en el soporte del canal
<mimecar> wrf: en offtopic tampoco
<wrf> para algo querra el modo monitor, no?
<Escorpion> jajajaja ok
<mimecar> adriel: menú de gnome, preferencias
<hkm> Escorpion, esbcribe /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Escorpion> ahora quien podra ayudarme
<Escorpion> jajajaj
<mimecar> en el canal de offtopic no se da soporte de eso hkm
<wrf> yo no
<wrf> aprende
<Onicev> Ale. La primera... en la frente
<mimecar> Escorpion: al hacer eso estas quitando ancho de banda al vecino
<Onicev> Bien. He metido el CD y me sale un icono en el escritorio de Ubuntu
<hkm> tonces
<Escorpion> jejeje si pero lo que pasa q si veo redes y todo pero no puedo ver modo monitor  la red por q el chipset sale desconocido
<cousteau> Escorpion, pillar la wifi del vecino es muy fácil
<hkm>   /join #backtrack-es
<Onicev> Lo que quiero es que me arranque en la maquina virtual
<Escorpion> ya compile y todo y na
<Escorpion> jajajaj
<cousteau> 1) llama por teléfono al vecino
<mimecar> Onicev: montalo ahora en la máquina virtual
<Onicev> ¿Como?
<wrf> es facil si tiene wep cousteau
<cousteau> 2) dile que si te deja usar su wifi, porque <introduce razón aparentemente válida>
<wrf> no vayas de sobrado
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<Onicev> Mis conocimientos hoy por hoy tienen ciertos limites
<mimecar> Onicev: igual que lo has hecho con el primer cd
<Escorpion> OK muchas gracias muchachos otro rato hablamos jejeje
<wrf> puta madre y tendra q haber otro rollo para los handshake q no sean los diccionarios
<chepecarlos> hola tengo un problema al instalar ubuntu en una dell mini no reconoce el disco
<Onicev> Pero si lo que  me esta dando problemas es ese primer CD ahora mismo
<wrf> leete bien el manual del aircrack Escorpion
<hkm>  a mi me paree que l de adriel pude ser una mala iagen iso
<chepecarlos> e intentado con gparted y solo busca y busca
<mimecar> wrf: dejalo ya
<cousteau> chepecarlos, es raro, debería encontrarlo
<wrf> ok mimecar
<wrf> solo soporte
<Escorpion> ok
<mimecar> si lo quereis hablar por privado ya es cosa vuestra
<chepecarlos> estoy intentado con partemagic
<mimecar> pero en el canal no
<chepecarlos> pero nada
<wrf> ok mimecar ya llevo tiempo aqui, conozco las normas
<chepecarlos> cousteau, alguna ida no es mia la maquina
<Onicev> Voy a reiniciar todo a ver si se arregla. Hasta dentro de un rato
<Onicev> bye
<cousteau> chepecarlos, qué ubuntu es?
<chepecarlos> 10.10 y partedmagic 5.8
<cousteau> chepecarlos, y funciona la máquina? a ver si es que va a estar estropeado...
<mimecar> wrf: las recuerdo para todos los que están en el canal, no solo a ti
<chepecarlos> cousteau, es nueva salida de la caja
<mimecar> chepecarlos: ¿tienes conexión a interte desde ese live cd?
<chepecarlos> si
<cousteau> bien... asumiendo que el CD esté bien grabado, y que el HD no tenga problemas...
<cousteau> pues no se me ocurre
<mimecar> chepecarlos: si buscas en el centro de software tiene que salir
<mimecar> gparted está
<wrf> lo curioso es q casi todo el mundo se mete a linux para poder reventarle la clave al vecino, menuda paradoja..........en fin carne de offtopic a otra cosa
<cousteau> mimecar, creo que lo que no encuentra es el disco duro
<mimecar> pero le debería salir el programa igual
<mimecar> wrf: que aprendan por su cuenta ;)
<chepecarlos> ubuntu es la instalacion si me nombra las particiones
<hkm> me parece que al comentar busca y busca, se refiere al el disco
<chepecarlos> tiene 3
<chepecarlos> tengo que dejar vivo el anterios OS
<wrf> si estas cosas las hemos aprendido todos por nuestra cuenta esta claro, esto es para q no se den cabezazos al principio
<hkm> windows para variar?
<hkm> xD
<wrf> y para eso debe servir
<hkm> k se baje el bcktrack... yya
<hkm> xD
<cousteau> chepecarlos, a ver, espera, quiero un informe completo. ¿estás en el LiveCD? ¿qué SO hay instalado(s)?
<chepecarlos> cousteau, instente usar ubuntu 10.10 pero gparted no me muesta los disco
<chepecarlos> como vi que no queria
<chepecarlos> reinici y intente con partedmagic
<chepecarlos> y tampoco el gparted me lista
<adriel> cual es le menu gnome
<hkm> pede ser k no lea los ntfs
<chepecarlos> peorsi puedo mongar y ver los archivos
<hkm> a mi me pasaba eso con la live de 10.04 de 64bis
<chepecarlos> lo has solucionado con algo?
<Onicev> Hola de nuevo.
<hkm> formateando las partiione a fat32
<Onicev> No he podido arreglar nada
<cousteau> chepecarlos, es raro... a lo mejor actualizando el gparted (aunque no creo que sea buena idea actualizar en un liveCD)
<Onicev> Es mas. En la maquina virtual no aparece el icono del lector de DVD
<hkm> particiones* este teclad me fallamucho
<hkm> Onicev, que usas virtual vx?
<chepecarlos> no puedo
<Onicev> VirtualBox
<chepecarlos> esto en live :(
<hkm> Onicev, instaaste el guess aditions?
<mimecar> Onicev: solo te aparecerá cuando lo asocies a la máquina virtual
<Onicev> Si
<Onicev> ¿Y como lo asocio?
<mimecar> entra en las preferencias de la máquina de virtualbox
<Onicev> Estoy en ellas
<adriel> alguien sabe por que conecto mi audifonos y no funcionan, y los altavoces siguen funcionando igual
<hkm> chepecarlos, a ver si te entiendo, tienes windows en una particion, y queres instalas ubuntu en otra?
<chepecarlos> hkm, si
<hkm> chepecarlos, pero para que quieres el gparted'
<Onicev> Chepecarlos. AL meter el Live CD te da la opcion de mover la particion de Windows donde quieras
<chepecarlos> hkm, si mas o menos se instalar, pero no puedo particonar
<Onicev> te lo digo por experiencia
<Onicev> Otra cosa no se. Pero cargar el sistema operativo es lo mio
<chepecarlos> Onicev, el sistema de ayuda falla
<mimecar> chepecarlos: tienes una copia de todos los datos del disco duro antes de jugar con las particiones?
<Onicev> Ah.
<chepecarlos> no tiene nada esta nueva :)
<hkm> chepecarlos, prueba con ir a windows y formatear la particion que tienes destinada para ubuntu en fat32
<chepecarlos> solo tiene al OS $$$
<Onicev> Entonces... sigo con lo mio
<hkm> pero o entiendo por que en gpartetd  si eso lo haces desde el instaldor...
<Onicev> Estoy en la pestaña de Configuracion del VirtualBox pero no veo nada
<mimecar> en la parte de los cd's
<Onicev> No hay parte de los CDs por eso digo que no veo nada
<mimecar> Onicev: la máquina virtual tiene una opción para decirle si usa el cd del sistema o una iso
<Onicev> Tengo: General, Entrada, Actualizar, Idioma, Red y Extensiones
<hkm> Onicev, bstaste la unidad en dispositivos?
<chepecarlos> el que mas confianzale tengo
<hkm> Onicev, montaste*
<Onicev> Cuando cargue el sistema operativo, utilice un CD
<davidreza> Hola a todos
<Onicev> si es a lo que os referis
<hkm> Onicev, que version de vbox usas?
<Colsoncairo> holas
<Onicev> La ultima. Me la baje esta mañana
<Onicev> espera que miro
<hkm> pero ose virtualbx?
<Onicev> 4.0.2
<davidreza> Onicev, puedo saber cuál es tu duda?
<hkm> la bajaste del...
<hkm> l bjaste del centro de software?
<Onicev> VirtualBox de la que te encuentras en Google y que instalas desde Centro de Software de Ubuntu tras descargar un .deb
<Onicev> Si
<hkm> osea que es la OSE
<Onicev> No tengo manera de que la maquina virtual Virtualbox me lea el dvd, en este caso, un CD
<hkm> estascorriendo la maquina'
<Onicev> si
<hkm> virtual
<Onicev> a toda pastilla
<Onicev> pero sin DVD
<davidreza> ya instalaste las Guest Addition?
<Onicev> Solo se ve la carpeta C en Win
<hkm> da dispositivos/ unidad de cd dvd
<Onicev> Estan instaladas
<Onicev> Me ha pedido que las instale desde el arranque normal y desde el Safe Mode
<hkm> dispositivos/ dispositivos cd/dvd
<Onicev> desde el safe mode al parecer es para habilitar la aceleracion de hard
<hkm> y  selecciona unidad anfitrion blablbla
<Onicev> Nada. Me cargo la maquina virtual y vuelvo a cargar todo
<Onicev> Quizas acabe antes
<Onicev> vuelvo dentro un rato
<Onicev> saludo
<Onicev> s
<hkm> probaste lo k te dije?
<Onicev> bye
<hkm> -.-
<katarcis> alguien sabe porque mi microfono no sirve en ubuntu
<katarcis> esta bueno..
<hkm> el tuyo y el de muchos
<katarcis> que es?
<hkm> el funciona, pero no da salida de audio
<chepecarlos> algun programa libre para particionar desde W$?
<hkm> ChanServ, no comprendo por que no usas el que trae el instalador de ubuntu
<hkm> el cual upongo que sera gparted
<chepecarlos> no funciona no lista nada
<chepecarlos> solo se pone a buscar datos y nunca trabaja
<hkm> eso ta rraro
<chepecarlos> dimelo a mi
<davidreza> Para Particionar desde Windows? Windows trae uno..
<hkm> el hd es nuevo?
<chepecarlos> enserio ??
<hkm> no sera toshiba de casualidad?
<chepecarlos> dell inspireon mini
<hkm> bueno te cmento, con un oshiba k compre yo, me paso algo parecido, pero el problea es que a veces lo reconocia y a veces no
<chepecarlos> creo que me van a poner de span pero como se usa el programa de w$
<chepecarlos> para particionar?
<hkm> ni idea
<flashQarl> hola buenas, vereis tengo un hdd externo que parece estar un poco jodido la verdad :S
<flashQarl> estoy intentando hacer una copia de los datos para formatearlo
<flashQarl> y me pone que tarda muchísimo tiempo además no lo termina
<mimecar> tendrás sectores dañados
<Colsoncairo> Hola
<flashQarl> dice que no se puede copiar y da un error de: "Error en la escritura demorada"
<flashQarl> sí, seguro que sea eso
<flashQarl> pero... es posible recuperarlos?
<Colsoncairo> y si seguro algun error hay
<mimecar> flashQarl: en una empresa de recuperación de datos (pagando) si
<davidreza> defragmentando el disco?
<mimecar> comprueba si el disco tiene errores
<davidreza> chepecarlos, Que Windows utilizas?
<Colsoncairo> si tiene algun cluster dañado al dope drefragmentar
<Colsoncairo> es mas dificil que termine de hacerlo
<chepecarlos> que feo se ve eso con mi nombre, 7 started
<hkm> chepecarlos, formatea la particion qu destinaste para ubuntu a fat32
<davidreza> pues sí, ese Win 7 sí trae su propio particionador de discos. Busca en google un poco, aquí no se te puede ayudar con Windows, seguramente entiendes por qué.
<cousteau> flashQarl, a lo mejor pasándole un fsck se arregla... pero si está físicamente dañado habrá poco que hacer
<davidreza> como información, le das click derecho en Equipo, seleccionas "Administrar" buscas "Administrador de discos" y ahí te salen las particiones
<cousteau> (y cuando mimecar dice "pagando", lo dice bastante en serio)
<mimecar> cousteau: si los datos son importantes al final pagas
<chepecarlos> davidreza, lo se
<mimecar> chepecarlos: haz un backup de los datos que no quieras perder
<hkm> hayuna forma de formatear a bajo nivel o algo asi
<hkm> k supuestamente podria reparar sectores errones
<hkm> erroneos*
<mimecar> hkm: un sector dañado no se puede reparar
<mimecar> solo marcar (perdiendo ese espacio claro)
<chasis> yo lo intente hace un tiempo, aislalo, pero no pude
<hkm> sudo badblocks -w -v -s /dev/sdb
<davidreza> chepecarlos, entonces que quieres hacer? borrar la particion de Ubuntu?
<chepecarlos> mimecar, solo que respalde a w$
<hkm> pero eso ya  teniendo guardda la nfo
<hkm> info*
<hkm> y tarda mucho
<chepecarlos> no tengo ubuntu
<chepecarlos> quiero instalar ubuntu 10.10 en una maquina
<chepecarlos> nueva
<davidreza> ah
<chasis> mimecar existe alguna forma de aislarlos? tengo como 5 discos duros con problemas de sectores, completamente inservibles, solo por unos pocos sectores
<chepecarlos> peor ningun progrma me lista los dispositivos
<chepecarlos> ni gparted
<chepecarlos> :(
<hkm> chasis, sudo badblocks -w -v -s /dev/sdb
<davidreza> no, pues la verdad no tengo idea de como crear particiones en Windows.. siempre uso la opción que trae Ubuntu
<chepecarlos> y no se como hacerlo mas pequeño
<chepecarlos> yo tambien....:(
<davidreza> lo que sé hacer en Windows con el administrador de discos es borrar las particiones de Ubuntu, haha
<mimecar> chasis: haz un test de superficie
<chasis> no ya vendré otro día expresamente a eso ahora no los tengo aqui, solo aprobeche que el amigo hablaba del tema
<flashQarl> gracias a los que me habéis contestado! estoy desfragmentando haber que tal...
<flashQarl> también he cambiado el adaptador IDE-->USB del hdd por si acaso fallase eso..
<mimecar> flashQarl:  si tienes datos en sectores dañados puedes haberlos perdido
<flashQarl> sí, no lo dudo
<flashQarl> pero quiero intentar recuperar lo máximo posible
<flashQarl> hay datos que puedo no son necesarios
<chepecarlos> estoy buscado maquia negra en youtube
<hkm> chepecarlos, que yo recuerde con el ms-dos podias manejar particione
<davidreza> oigan
<davidreza> tengo un problema. No sé si muchos sepan que en algunas laptops las teclas de brillo no funcionan. En internet hay algunos métodos para hacerlas funcionar pero el punto es que ninguno de esos métodos me ha funcionado a mí. Entonces, lo que logré hacer es bajar el brillo con Compiz, me descargué el Administrador de Opciones cOmpizConfig y ahí en las opcones de contraste, Brillo y Saturación puedo definir las teclas para bajar y subir el br
<davidreza> illo
<davidreza> El problema es que puedo subir y bajar el brillo de ventanas una por una
<mimecar> davidreza: eso es lo que tiene que hacer
<mimecar> no modificar el brillo del monitor
<hkm> screenlets tine un applet de control de brillo
<rolonavarta> Buenas tardes. alguien q me de una mano con mi wifi? use airmon-ng para pasar mi placa a modo monitor y al querer volver al modo anterior (managed si no estoy mal) no me detecta mi señal wifi. alguna sugerencia?
<davidreza> tampoco funciona el applet de screenlets
<hkm> elgestor de energia
<hkm> tiene control de brillo tmb
<davidreza> bueno, el chiste es que, ahí mismo dentro de las opciones de brillo de COmpiz, se pueden poner reglas, y puse que todas las ventanas (any) tuvieran un brillo por defecto de 50
<davidreza> y funciona, se baja el brillo de las barras de ubuntu, del desktop, de TODO
<hkm>  lo chuza xD
<davidreza> ahora, quiero saber qué instrucciones usa ese programa
<davidreza> para guardar algun script o alo
<hkm> a lo chapuza*
<davidreza> algo y ejecutarlos con las teclas correspondientes
<davidreza> porque si quiero subir de nuevo un poco el brillo de TODO, tengo que entrar siempre al administrador de compiz y modificar la regla que uutilicé
<hkm> en el gestor de energia
<hkm> lo haces muy facil
<flashQarl> está desfragmentando y no pasa del 17% :(
<davidreza> cuál es el gestor de energía? ese no lo heprobado
<hkm> savatatalls
<davidreza> flashQarl, dale tiempo, no es algo rápido...
<hkm> ahi sale el gestor de energy
<davidreza> ¿?
<hkm> salapantallas*
<hkm> mierda de teclado..
<hkm> xD
<davidreza> hahahaha
<hkm> salvapantallas
<davidreza> bueno, en Preferencias, atambién sale el gestor de energía
<davidreza> pero sí, ya vi a que te refieres
<hkm> pues si
<davidreza> tampoco me funciona
<hkm> xD!
<hkm> ten en cuenta
<hkm> que cuand bajas el brillo en compiz no tiene nada que ver con el monitor
<hkm> osea que el problea es que no te detecta ,,, ono se el onitor correctamente?
<davidreza> qué?
<davidreza> xD
<hkm> por que si el gestor de energia tampoco lo mueve, no es problema de las teclas
<hkm>  a mi parecer el problema es del monitor, pero wee..
<hkm> mi humilde opinion x
<hkm> xD
<davidreza> sí
<davidreza> el problema es del monitor
<davidreza> las teclas de brillo funcionan, aparece la barra de que sube y baja el brillo
<davidreza> pero no lo hace...
<hkm> pues eso
<davidreza> la única opción que he encontrado es la que digo, la de Compiz
<davidreza> lo único que quiero saber es qué instrucciónes ejecuta compiz para hacerlo, para que yo pueda guardarlas en 2 scripts y poner ejecutarlos con las teclas de brillo
<chepecarlos> lo logre creo
<hkm> y pa k kires baajar elbillo?
<hkm> ganas de ceguera?
<chepecarlos> W$ si logro modiciar el disto
<chepecarlos> que feo esta este particionador
<davidreza> para qué?
<davidreza> si te dijera que tuve que dejar de usar ubuntu por 3 meses a causa del brillo..
<davidreza> es realmente molesto
<hkm> xD
<davidreza> tengo clases de noche y en las mañanas cuando tdo esta oscuro
<davidreza> mi salón, utiliza proyector, debe estar todo oscuro
<davidreza> y yo con el brillo al 200%
<davidreza> porque sinceramente brilla más que Windows al 100%
<davidreza> mis maestros pueden localizarme facilmente en las aulas
<hkm> pues ta malo  tu monitor
<davidreza> todos pueden ver mi cara
<davidreza> de hecho para poder instalar Ubuntu necesito una pantalla externa
<hkm> jajaja
<davidreza> prq los controladores por default no le sirven a mi lap
<davidreza> esque es nueva
<hkm> umm
<davidreza> bueno, ya regreso
<hkm> no hace falta!
<hkm> davidreza, xD es broma :p
<cousteau> davidreza, aquí va una solución poco útil: Ponle un tema más oscuro
<hkm> clro y usar una imagen defondooscura tmb
<fede> hola
<hkm> fede, wenas
<fede> como hago para cambiar los permisos de una carpeta y todos su contenido usando chmod?
<fede> tengo que dar acceso de escritura a una carpeta que está en /opt
<cousteau> chmod -R
<hkm> man chmod
<fede> que significa -R?
<hkm> recursive creo
<cousteau> o chown si quieres simplemente cambiar el propietario
<fede> bien, pero no me agarra, esto es lo que estoy poniendo : sudo chmod -R  u+w htdocs
<fede> está bien?
<fede> ah, me parece que debo cambiar el propietario
<fede> como es la sintaxis para eso?
<Onicev> Hola de nuevo
<Onicev> Bien
<Onicev> Ya he cargado el sistema operativo WXP_SP3 en la maquina virtual VirtualBox. Ahora puedo ver el lector de DVD en el explorador de win
<Onicev> Algo ha mejorado la cosa.
<fede> bien
<fede> ya está
<Onicev> Pero lo que no puedo ver es el cd que tengo metido
<hkm> Onicev, probate con lo que te dije?
<Onicev> Hkm. Disculpa pero no se a que te refierees
<hkm> Onicev, dispositivo, dispositivos cd/dvd
<Onicev> ¿Donde hago eso?
<hkm> corriendo la makina
<hkm> en el menu contextual
<Onicev>  A ver. Vamos por partes
<Onicev> la maquina esta ahora mismo funcionando
<Onicev> Y el win tambien
<hkm> ok
<hkm> en la pantalla de la maquina virtual
<hkm> en la barra de erramientas
<Onicev> la tengo delante
<hkm> no de windows sino del virtualbox
<Onicev> si
<hkm> dice maquina dispositivos
<hkm> yuda
<Onicev> tengo tres botones: Archivo Maquina y Ayuda
<hkm> archivo?
<hkm> xd
<hkm> bue
<hkm> busca algun sitio que diga dispositivos
<Onicev> Si: el primero es Archivo
<hkm> dentro de maquina o archivo
<Onicev> En la ventana de la maquina, el primer boton es Archivo en la barra de herramientas
<hkm> pff
<hkm> en que corres el virtual? en ubuntu?
<Onicev> Si lo expando, me da tres opciones y una cuarta que es Salire
<Onicev> Salir
<Onicev> si en ubuntu 10.10
<hkm> dale a archvo mira si hay uno que diga dsispsitivos
<Onicev> No. Lo mas "proximo" a eso es Preferencias
<hkm> mmm
<Onicev> Y me da 6 botones
<Onicev> General, Entrada, Actualizar, Idioma, Red y Extensiones
<hkm> en entrada que te sale?
<hkm> yo por eso uso el virtual box que no es OSE
<Onicev> Lo que se dice salir, salir... nada interesante
<Onicev> tan solo "Tecla anfitrion"
<Onicev> Y autocapturar teclado
<hkm> per
<hkm> per
<hkm> pera*  -.-
<Onicev> Y me da opcion de cambiar la tecla anfitrion
<Onicev> Y eso es todo
<hkm> ah ya veo
<hkm> pasa que tu estas mirando el el virtual box donde aparcen las maquinas virtuales
<Onicev> si
<hkm> ahi no es
<Onicev> vaya
<hkm> es en la pantall de la maquina virtual
<hkm> desde el principio te lo dije
<mimecar> cuanto daño hace leerse los manuales de los programas..
<Onicev> En esa, tengo: Maquina Dispositivos y Ayuda
<hkm> ok
<hkm> dale a disposiivos
<hkm> despues dispositivos de cd/dvd
<hkm> y ahi seleccionas unudad anfitrion blablabla
<dagomar> hola, alguien por hay
<Onicev> Creo que es mi segunda opcion
<Onicev> hola dagomar
<hkm> eso segun las unidades k tenga
<hkm> selecciona la tuya y ya
<dagomar> hola que tal por encontre solucion con minitube
<Onicev> solo hay un lector de VD
<Onicev> DVD
<hkm> te aparecera en winbugs
<Onicev> Joer. Muchas gracias chico
<Onicev> Por fin
<Onicev> Ahora a esperar unos minutos a que me pida el segundo CD
<hkm> te lo taba diciendo hace horas...
<hkm> pero te fuiste
<Onicev> Ya. Mis disculpas
<hkm> np
<Onicev> De todas maneras, cuando me fui, no habia lector de DVD por ningun sitio
<Onicev> Por que debi de instalar las Guest Additions mal
<dagomar> no me digais que todavia seguis con el cd acuestas?
<Onicev> Esta vez las meti por Safe Mode.
<hkm> eso se tiene k intalar desd safe mode
<hkm> oe y ar entrr a afe ode en winbugs¿ como es?
<Onicev> Ya me he dado cuenta. Pero como siempre... tarde. Si no reinstalo algo media docena de veces no soy feliz
<hkm> yo lo hago apagandole mal xD!
<Onicev> No. Al reiniciar pulsas F8 hasta que te duela el dedo y asi entras en safe mode
<hkm> jajajaja
<Onicev> Al reiniciar win
<Onicev> :))
<Onicev> Bien. Ahora me pide el segundo CD
<hkm> que quieres instalar?
<Onicev> Train Simulator
<hkm> eso me suena a juego
<hkm> xd
<davidreza> hahaha hkm, ya me había ido cuando pusiste tu indirecta
<davidreza> hahaha
<Onicev> Es un simulador de trenes. No suelo jugar. Me gusta modelar
<davidreza> cousteau, mi tema es de lo más oscuro!
<hkm> Onicev, ok
<hkm> davidreza, p
<Onicev> Nada. No me lo traga
<Onicev> me da error
<hkm> relajate
<hkm> en ubuntu
<hkm> se te monto el cd no?
<Onicev> Si. Ya estoy restallandome los dedos
<Onicev> Si. en ubuntu sale el CD en el escritorio
<Onicev> reconocido como CD
<hkm> dale expulsar
<Onicev> Hecho
<hkm> y kitlo de los dispositivos ( esto es testing)
<Onicev> ¿Como?
<hkm> luego introducelo espera k ubuntu le monte, y vuelvele a montar en dispositivos
<Onicev> Espera, espera. No he entendido...
<Onicev> lo de "y kitlo..."
<hkm> qitalo
<hkm> a mi con este teclado hay que adivinarme un poco x
<Onicev> O sea: Eliminar disco de la unidad virtual
<hkm> cambio al de la laptop xD
<Onicev> En Dispositivos...
<hkm> no se si funcione
<hkm> si quitale de ahi
<hkm> dale expulsar en ubuntu tmb
<Onicev> en ubuntu ya esta despachado
<Guest43282> cuando minimizo cualquier ventana no me sale minimizada en la barra de abajo ! que hago ?
<mimecar> !detalles Guest
<kubot> mimecar: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<hkm> lo quitaste de
<mimecar> !detalles Guest43282
<kubot> Guest43282: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<hkm> los dispositivos tmb no?
<Onicev> esta quitado de la ventana de virtual box
<hkm> ahora si vuelve a introducirlo, espera k ubuntu le monte
<Onicev> y tambien lo he quitado del escritorio de ubuntu
<hkm> y en dispositivos lo montas de nuevo
<Onicev> ya. Creo que lo he entendio
<Onicev> entendido
<Onicev> Ubuntu lo ha montado
<Onicev> voy a la ventana
<Onicev> ¡¡¡¡FUNCIONAAA!!!! Sigue leyendo
<hkm>  ...
<hkm> experimento positivo!
<hkm> xD
<Onicev> Muchas gracias chico. Te debo una caña y un pincho tortilla
<davidreza> Onicev
<davidreza> lo que tienes que hacer
<Onicev> dime davidreza
<davidreza> es configurar tu maquina virtual para que te reconozca el lector de DVD
<Onicev> Si. Si lo reconoce
<davidreza> lo que hiciste en el menu de Dsipositivos
<hkm> eso ya esta hecho
<davidreza> es sólo por una sesión
<Onicev> el problema era que tenia dos discos
<hkm> lo que pasa es que al cambiar los cds hay un problema
<hkm> siempre pasa
<Onicev> y no queria leer uno seguido de otro
<davidreza> pero se tuvo que regresar al SO anfitrión..
<hkm> primero abria que expulsarlo de la maquina virtual luego de ubuntu
<Onicev> el primero debe tener una orden para que se siga leyendo el segundo
<davidreza> pero bueno, si así te sientes feliz, yo creo que so funciona para ti
<davidreza> haha
<Onicev> Pero ya esta solucionado
<davidreza> xD
<davidreza> ok
<Onicev> Gracias por tu interes davidreza
<davidreza> por nada
<hkm> otra opcion era crear imagenes iso de los cds
<hkm> pero si tiene extensiones .exe no saldra bien
<Onicev> Esa la he barajado. Crear un unico iso de ambos cds, pero no se si es viable. Por otro lado tampoco se como crear isos con ubuntu. Se hacerlo con Nero
<hkm> brasero
<Onicev> Ese le tengo instalado
<hkm> tmb se puede por consola
<Onicev> La consola confieso que me pone malo
<Onicev> cada vez que la tengo que abrir
<hkm> pues brasero
<Onicev> Y que haria?
<Onicev> Un iso para cada Cd
<hkm> copiar cd/dvd y donde te da a elejir el dispositivo de cd/dvd seleccioasn imagen iso
<hkm> a ver
<Onicev> No?
<hkm> sip
<Onicev> Y luego seria instalar desde esas isos
<hkm> sip
<hkm> en dispositivos dice mas imagenes
<hkm> sahi busca tus imagenes iso
<Onicev> Y en dispositivos cogeria la opcion de "disco virtual..."
<hkm> nop
<Onicev> ¿Entonces?
<hkm> dispositivos > dispositivos de cd/dvd > mas imagenes de cd/dvd
<davidreza> Pues yo lo que hice es conectar mi lector a la maquina virtual, cuando la máquina virtual esté apagada, en el VirtualBox donde está la lista de las máqunas que tienes, seleccionas la que quieras configurar, das lcick en el boton "Configurar", luego te vas a la sección "almacenamiento", seleccionas donde dice "Controlador IDE" y le das click al icono que tiene UN disco que dice "Agregar dispositivo CD/DVD", le pones que lo deje vacío, luego
<davidreza> lo seleccionas más abajo y del lado derecho en sus atributos hay un botón con un disco desplegable, y ahí hay que seleccionar la Unidad anfitrión
<hkm> y lo otro es ya muy intuitivo creo
<Onicev> Pues no me da la opcion que me indicas
<davidreza> Con eso ya te funciona la lectora de discos como debería de hacerlo en un sistema operativo No virtualizado
<Onicev> Bien... Otra... dudilla.
<hkm> davidreza, si pero al cambiar de cd siempre hay un error
<Onicev> El programa ha quedado instalado
<Onicev> pero al iniciarlo me dice que no tengo Aceleracion de Hardware
<hkm> apaga windows
<Onicev> ¿De donde saco la aceleracion?
<davidreza> hkm, bueno, a mi no me ha pasado, porque no he tenido la necesidad de instalar algo desde 2 discos =S, pero si en verdad pasa eso, entonces pues sí, habría que quemar las imágenes iso
<Onicev> ya. Ya se reinicio al terminar de instalar
<Guest43282> alguien ha tenido problemas con emesene ultimamente ? a mi no me abre ! es decir si me abre pero no se conecta
<hkm> davidreza, no, solo desmontar los cds correctamente, primero en windows luego en vbox luego en ubuntu
<Guest43282> alguien tiene el mismo problema ?
<mimecar> Guest43282: ¿que verisón de ubuntu usas?
<hkm> Onicev, no no apagale para ponerle aceleracion 3d
<Guest43282> mimecar, 10.10
<Onicev> un momento que apago
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<davidreza> hkm, pues ojalá algun día me pase, para probar eso, =P
<Guest43282> mimecar, esta recien actualizado ! d echo hace una hora acabo de terminar de instalar ubuntu
<Guest43282> mimecar, esta todo actualizado al 100
<Onicev> Davidreza: si metes Flight simulator 2004 tienes 4 CDs para probar. Uno detras de otro
<mimecar> abre una consola y lanza el programa desde ahí
<Onicev> Bien Windows apagado
<hkm> Onicev, ok ve a las maquinas virtuales selecciona tu windows y dale configuracin
<Guest43282> mimecar, lo mismo, si abre pero no conecta !
<Guest43282> se traba a la hora de reiniciar
<mimecar> ¿no sale ningún error?
<Onicev> Hecho
<hkm> Onicev, seguido la pestaña pantalla y selecciona el cuadrillo que sale aceleracion 3d
<davidreza> Onicev, pretendes que vaya a comprar 4 discos, quemar 4 imágenes, y luego instalar un programa que no śe ni utilizar? Hahahaha, yo creo que mejor confío en hkm
<Onicev> :))
<hkm> Onicev, y en memoria de video ponle a tope
<Onicev> Ya veo el cuadrito
<hkm> luego aceptar y listo
<Onicev> Lo habilito ¿Que hago con el de "Habilitar acereleracion de video 2D?
<davidreza> hkm, a tope?
<hkm> 128 es el maximo que da
<hkm> xD
<davidreza> esos 128 los saca de la tarjeta grafica, cierto?
<hkm> Onicev, solo hace falta el 3d
<hkm> davidreza, sip
<Onicev> Vale
<Onicev> ta arrancando
<davidreza> =O
<Onicev> A ver si terminamos
<hkm> el audio te funciona correctamente?
<Onicev> Si
<hkm> perfecto
<hkm> no deberia tener problemas
<Onicev> Ese le tengo por la tarjeta de sonido integrada
<Onicev> aunque no tengo 7.1
<Onicev> los altavoces laterales estan tiesos
<hkm> no le pidas tanto a una maquina virtual
<Onicev> Pues sigue diciendo que no tengo aceleracion
<Onicev> sera desgraciada
<hkm> xD!
<hkm> pues ahi ya no se
<Onicev> Ahi me suena que pueden ser los DirectX
<hkm> puede
<Onicev> voy a ver si encuentro alqun paquete en algun juego
<hkm> pero no creo
<davidreza> que buen pretexto para instalar un juego
<hkm> por k vbox funciona con los graficos de ubuntu
<davidreza> nunca se me hubiese ocurrido
<Onicev> Estoy viendo que los que hay instalados son la version 9.0c
<davidreza> haha
<hkm> osea que el problema puede ser en los drivers de tu grafica pero en ubuntu
<hkm> eso contando que todo en vbox este bien configurado
<hkm> ya vengo
<Onicev> Ya son muchas variables para mis conocimientos
<Onicev> Si el problema es de win, seguro que lo soluciono. Pero como sea de Ubuntu me pego un tiro
<davidreza> hkm, no hace falta =P
<davidreza> Onieve, que tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<davidreza> Onicev,
<Onicev> una nvidia 7600 pci express
<davidreza> y en Ubuntu instalaste los controladores privativos?
<Onicev> Ya he encontrado el problema
<Onicev> es falta de memoria
<Onicev> seguro qeu son los raquiticos 128
<davidreza> =S
<davidreza> de RAM?
<davidreza> haha
<Tarrasquero> hace poco le instale el driver a la mia (8600 gt)
<Onicev> Pero si de ram tengo 1GB
<hkm> e
<Onicev> para la maquina virtual
<hkm> de ram no, de grafica es eso
<Onicev> supongo que si
<Onicev> La grafica creo que tiene 512
<Onicev> con la mitad ya me servia
<davidreza> ahhh
<hkm> un pregunta asi medio tonta
<hkm> proate on wine?
<davidreza> dijiste media tonta...
<Onicev> He estado mirando
<Onicev> pero es mas complicado por lo que he visto
<hkm> como se lalma la movida¿
<Onicev> Y mis conocimientos de momento son escasos (como los 128)
<hkm> Onicev, como se lalma la movida?
<hkm> el juego programa o lo k sea?
<Onicev> Es un simulador de Microsoft: Train simulator
<Onicev> Si lo buscas en Wine, hay un tio que conozco de los foros que ha probado
<Onicev> y ese es un genio
<Onicev> en el simulador al menos
<Onicev> a la hora de diseña
<Onicev> r
<Onicev> El ya ha probado con Wine y de momento la cosa no va
<davidreza> hkm, con lo de mi problema, no sabes como puedo saber los comandos que utiliza compiz para hacer lo que necesito?
<hkm> davidreza, soy un user muy basico xD ni idea
<davidreza> haha ok
<davidreza> en un rato preguntaré de nuevo entonces
<Onicev> La verdad es que lo de compiz para poner filigranas al SO como que a mi no me va nada. Ya me fui de win por eso precisamente
<davidreza> a qué te refieres con filigranas?
<Onicev> Estaba pensando...
<Onicev> Nada. Olvidarlo
<davidreza> ... ok, esque no creo que seamos del mismo país, y por eso no entendí
<Onicev> Lo unico que tengo de filigrana en el monitor es que las ventanas al moverlas parecen gelatinas
<davidreza> hahaha, entonces ya sé a qué te refieres
<davidreza> pero pues no es para poner filigranas, es que es la ÚNICA solución que tengo para controlar el brillo de mi laptop
<Onicev> Pero conste que he visto en YouTube autenticas maravillas
<Onicev> visuales
<davidreza> porque normalmente está a un 200% de brillo
<di3gopa> Hola a todos, es posible bajar las actualizaciones para ubuntu a un cd y despues llevarla a la maquina que quiero hacer update?
<davidreza> uy, está jugando el Barcelona.. regreso en 2 horas!
<hkm> buu
<hkm> futbol...
<Onicev> jajajaja.
<davidreza> hahaha
<Onicev> No me gusta el futbol
<hkm> Onicev, mira no encuentor ingo
<hkm> ni a i tampoco
<Onicev> Jope que vicio el futbol
<Onicev> Dos horas viendo como corren de aca para alla
<Onicev> Prefiero estar un rato jugando, pillar una buena sudada y pasarmelo bien con los amiguetes, pero ver eso dos horas seguidas...
<Onicev> que espanto
<hkm>  a mi jugarlo me gusta pero verlo..
<hkm> paso
<Onicev> hkm Creo que buscabas esto: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=8855&iTestingId=14653
<hkm> problemas veo pero no soluciones xD
<Onicev> Ya te digo que si Joe Smith no lo ha logrado, es que de momento no se puede
<Onicev> De todas maneras esta en desarrollo una platarforma llamada OpenRails que quizas si que sea compatible
<Onicev> como todo lo de Train es compatible con OpenRails, solo sera cuestion de esperar un poco
<Onicev> Bueno. Hoy la leccion ha merecido la pena y al menos ha sido gratificante
<Onicev> muchas gracias a hkm y a los que tambien me han ayudado
<Onicev> saludos
<hkm> todos los dias se aprende algo nuevo
<Onicev> bye
<hkm> bye p
<Onicev> Pues si
<Onicev> bye
<hkm> me marcho tmb un rrato
<hkm> bye ppl
<chepecarlos> tengo una tarjeta de red
<chepecarlos> Realtek semiconductor
<chepecarlos> cual es el paquete para esta tarjeta en ubuntu 10.10
<Tarrasquero> chepecarlos: diras modulo?
<chepecarlos> ??
<chepecarlos> Tarrasquero, creo que si
<chepecarlos> Tarrasquero, sabes que paquete es?
<Tarrasquero> chepecarlos: haz lspci | grep -i Ethernet
<chepecarlos> deja ver
<Tarrasquero> pega la linea de tu targeta
<chepecarlos> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8102E/RTL8102E PCI Exporess Fast Ehternet controller (rev 05)
<chepecarlos> Tarrasquero, ??
<Tarrasquero> tienes el modulo cargado?
<chepecarlos> ??? no se
<davidreza> hola
<katarcis> hola
<chepecarlos> Tarrasquero, como lo cargo
<davidreza> alguien sabe como puedo ver las rutas donde se instala un programa?
<davidreza> bueno, las rutas de uno ya instalado..
<chepecarlos> en synaptip
<katarcis> synaptic
<chepecarlos> synaptic te dice los directorios que crea y ficheros
<chepecarlos> de configuracion
<Tarrasquero> chepecarlos: que version usas de ubuntu?
<chepecarlos> 10.10
<davidreza> y donde le tengo que dar click para verlos?
<davidreza> oh
<davidreza> ya vi
<chepecarlos> davidreza, :)
<davidreza> gracias!
<chepecarlos> davidreza, de nada
<Tarrasquero> chepecarlos: http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=7&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#2
<Tarrasquero> salgo
<katarcos> volvi
<katarcos> :P
<chepecarlos> alli dice que no hay para linux :(
<gerardo_> hola buenas tardes desde mexico
<gerardo_> alguien sabe como instalar los drivers de una tarjeta nvidia para compiz'
<gerardo_> ???
<katarcos> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/149209
<gerardo_> muchas gracias katarcos nuevo (usuario windows haciendo primeras pruebas)
<katarcos> skype = JoCRRts
<katarcos> :P
<TrueNhero> se me daño el audio como le rei icio el alsa
<richie_> algien me ayuda con Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller
<richie_> no logo instalar los diver
<punkmexic> hola alguien sabe sincronizar subtitulos en ubuntu?
<Tarrasquero> TrueNhero: sudo alsa force-reload
<katarcos> richie_ cual es el problema?
<katarcos> instalar el driver?
<TrueNhero> gracias Tarrasquero
<richie_> algien me ayuda con Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller
<richie_> tengo esa tarjeta de red
<richie_> pero no funciona
<katarcos> no funciona? no sale? no conecta?
<katarcos> o que
<richie_> no me encuentra la red
<richie_> llevo toda la dia buscando
<richie_> y no encuentro nada util
<katarcos> te sale el icono de internet?
<richie_> si
<katarcos> le das click y que te muestra?
<richie_> pero no sale ninguna red inalambrica
<richie_> solo la etho
<katarcos> mm dale en conexiones VPN > configurar VPN.. "inalambrica" y añades
<richie_> katarcos,
<richie_> si
<richie_> despues
<katarcos> si que
<richie_> estoy en VPN
<katarcos> la pestaña inalambrica
<katarcos> boton añadir
<richie_> me dice elija el tipo de cocecion
<richie_> cocexion
<richie_> PPTP
<katarcos> no no
<katarcos> mira en esas pestañas
<katarcos> al lado izkierdo de vpn
<katarcos> dice inalambrica
<katarcos> dice banda ancha movil y al lado inalambrica
<katarcos> dale en inalambrica
<katarcos> y luego le das en el boton añadir
<katarcos> SSID es el nombre de la coneccion inalambrica
<katarcos> que modem tienes?
<richie_> dlink
<richie_> ???
<katarcos> tienes los datos de la coneccion inalambrica?
<katarcos> la ssid
<katarcos> la contraseá
<katarcos> contraseña
<richie_> desde otra maquina
<richie_> no tiene
<richie_> crees que asi funcione?
<katarcos> bueno copia el ssid osea el nombre y le das aplicar
<richie_> listo
<katarcos> cierra
<katarcos> dele clik otravez a el icono de internet
<katarcos> aver si sale
<richie_> no
<katarcos> mmmm
<richie_> no me muestra
<richie_> inalambricas
<katarcos> dime bien el modem
<katarcos> dlink ke?
<richie_> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet
<richie_> ese el al que quiero matar
<katarcos> pues ahi si no se :/
<richie_> katarcos, gracias por intentar
<katarcos> pero seguro que tienes señal ?
<richie_> katarcos,  si eso
<richie_> katarcos, solo se que me falta diver de mi tarjeta
<katarcos> y no esta en la pagina del fabricante?
<katarcos> de la tarjeta
<richie_> nada
<katarcos> richie_ mira que tal esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/563211/
<chepecarlos> yo tengo el mismo problema
<katarcos> chepecarlos que modem tienes
<chepecarlos> tengo un dlink
<chepecarlos> me hacen falta modulos de kernel para controla mi tarjeta de red
<katarcos> saben ingles?
<chepecarlos> un poco por que
<richie_> intente algunas cosa pero nada
<richie_> sige muerta
<katarcos> mira
<katarcos> encontre un post ke dice como
<katarcos> pero esta en ingles
<katarcos> lo traducen con google
<katarcos> ok?
<richie_> muestra
<katarcos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1289917
<elvin> Tengo un problema con el grub.
<elvin> Alguien puede ayudarme?
<hkm> establece el problema
<hkm> si alguien sabe te respondera
<elvin> Instalé Ubuntu, teniendo previamente instalado w7
<katarcos> se puede configurar la pantalla de inicio donde dice ubuntu y las bolitas alumbrando?
<elvin> La primera vez que lo instalé no tuve problema con el grub.
<elvin> Pero por ciertos problemitas que tenia con ubuntu, lo instalé nuevamente.
<elvin> Y ahora no puedo entrar a w7
<katarcos> que ubuntu es
<elvin> he estado intentando solventar el problema pero aun no lo consigo. Y no quiero hacerlo formatiando.
<elvin> la verción es 10.10
<elvin> la baje del sitio oficial de ubuntu hace como 3 semanas
<katarcos> elvin sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<katarcos> debajo de ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ### verás la lista de arranque, donde puedes agregar, modificar o eliminar lo que desees.
<elvin> ese archivo no lo he tocado porque no se que agregar
<elvin> Estuve modificando el menu.lst
<elvin> Agregué 5 lineas para poner windows, y me aparece la etiqueta en el menú, pero al hacer enter no ingresa.
<elvin> si grub.cfg es la lista de arranque, para qué el menu.lst??
<elvin> Estoy en el grub.cfg, Qué debo editar??
<t_boz> si alguien pusiese ayudarme , necesito una página donde pueda realizar online sopa de letras con frases ocultas con las letras sobrantes y despues de echa pasarlo a pdf, y formar nubes de palabras desordenadas, si alguien sabe de alguna se lo agredecería
<t_boz> alguien disponible, que hable español??
<hkm> este canal es de español solo
<hkm> comepta tu problema
<hkm> comenta
<t_boz> bueno necesito un programa que me haga sopa de letras
<katarcos> elvin tienes gpaterd?
<katarcos> gparted
<t_boz> y que con las palabras sobrantes descubrir una frase
<t_boz> y despues formar nubes de palabras sueltas para que los niños puedan ordenar la frase
<hkm> xD
<hkm> un programador necesitas
<katarcos> no ayudamos hacer tareas de la escuela xD
<t_boz> o una pagina web que lo haga online, y no es para una escuela es para una ong
<katarcos> elvin
<t_boz> vaya que estoy en la casilla de salida
<t_boz> bueno de todas formas gracias por la ayuda hkm
<hkm> t_boz, puede k algun programador te ayude
<t_boz> si pero no conozco ninguno, y entre otras lo necesito sin falta esta misma noche
<hkm> t_boz, por que, eso que pides es muy especifico, no creo k lo haya, pero igual hay muchos juegos educativos por ahi de libre distribucion
<t_boz> el lunes se presenta el proyecto y sin diseño no hay dinero
<t_boz> ya he buscado necesito algo muy concreto y especifico
<t_boz> tiene que ir un mesaje muy concreto
<t_boz> por eso de todas formas gracias
<t_boz> seguire probando
<elvin> Qué debo agregar en el archivo grub.cfg para solucionar el problema del menu del grub?
<katarcos> elvin
<katarcos> mira
<katarcos> mejor abre el menu list
<katarcos> pero primero.. tienes gparted?
<XuMuK> elvin: haz "sudo update-grub > /home/$USER/Desktop/grub.txt" y sube el contenido de grub.txt de tu escritorio al http://pastebin.com
<XuMuK> elvin: bueno, estara vacio... mira si aparece algo como "Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sdaX"
#ubuntu-es 2011-02-06
<elvin> ??
<Guest85786> hola a todos, tengo windows 7 y linux instado en un disco duro...claro con sus particiones correspondientes..el problema es que cuando linux termina de instalarse no aparece el grub sino que inicia windows directamente
<Guest85786> he probado esto: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<Guest85786> pero no funciono
<fosco_> Guest85786: entra en la bios y comprueba q no tienes la proteccion de virus activada
<katarcos> gues tienes instalado gparted?
<elvin> la versión ubuntu 10.10 usa el grub o el grub2?
<fosco_> esa proteccion bloquea la escritura del MBR
<katarcos> usa grub grun2 creo que es de 10.04
<adrian15> elvin: Grub2
<Guest85786> fosco_ ya habia instalado linux antes sin ningun problema
<katarcos> guest tienes gparted?
<Guest85786> no creo que sea la bios, por que no se le a tocado
<fosco_> ok
<Guest85786> no me ha dado tiempo de instalar nada, cuando instalalo linux y reinicio para netrar
<Guest85786> en el sistema
<Guest85786> no aparece el grub
<Guest85786> sino que va directamente a windows 7
<weeifuh> tienes que hacer que grub se instale en el mbr
<elvin> Y como hago para agregar windows al menu del grub?
<Guest85786> y como consigo eso ?
<katarcos> elvin hace rato trato de decirte y no me pones atencion
<elvin> dime.
<fosco_> elvin: con un poco de suerte se hará automatico con esta orden: sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub
<weeifuh> algo como grub-install /dev/sda
<elvin> estoy en el grub.cfg
<elvin> pero no se que editar
<elvin> probé algo
<katarcos> primero instala gparted para saber en que particion esta win7
<elvin> y no funciono
<katarcos> sudo apt-get install gparted
<Guest85786> weeifuh, eso lo probe desde un live cd pero no funciono
<cousteau> bueno, eso se puede saber sin gparted, con   sudo fdisk -l
<weeifuh> entonces tendrías que revisar lo que te digo fosco_
<elvin> katarcos: win7 está en la partición sda2
<katarcos> ok
<katarcos> ahora abre sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<katarcos> y al final agregas http://paste.ubuntu.com/563240/  (lo ke dice alli)
<fosco_> menu.lst? uy uy uy...
<cousteau> katarcos, eso es para grub2?
<katarcos> aamm
<cousteau> ahora se hace en /etc/default/grub
<elvin> ahora que hago katarcos?
<cousteau> (también hay un /boot/grub/grub.cfg, pero no se parece en nada al menu.lst antiguo)
<cousteau> (ni se debe modificar a mano)
<katarcos> guardia
<katarcos> guarda
<katarcos> reinicia.. talvez a asi.  si no vuelves y lo intentamos con el grub.cfg
<elvin> ya lo abrí.
<katarcos> abriste el menu.list?
<cousteau> katarcos, qué parte de "ni se debe modificar a mano" no he dejado clara?
<elvin> eso ya lo probé
<elvin> de hecho así tengo el archivo, y no funciona
<fosco_> elvin y lo que dije yo lo probaste?
<elvin> Probé inclusive agregando 2 lineas más que encontré en un sitio: savedefault    y      makeactive
<elvin> pero no ingreso. Solamente me sale la etiqueta en el menu pero no me funciona para ingresar.
<fosco_> debe tenerme en ignore
<hkm> haz sido un mal chico?
<hkm> xD
<elvin> entonces se debe modificar el grub.cfg?
<elvin> porque lo modifique con instrucciones que encontré en un sitio y tampoco me funciona
<elvin> Edite en el grub.cfg :
<elvin> menuentry "Microsoft Windows 7 (Ultimate)" {
<elvin> 	insmod hfsplus
<elvin> 	set root=(hd0,1)
<elvin>  	multiboot /boot
<elvin> }
<katarcos> hkm jjaajaja
<elvin> Fosco: te refieres a sudo os-prober?
<elvin> y la otra linea.
<elvin> eso lo acabo de hacer.
<elvin> pero no he reiniciado
<elvin> lo haré ahorita mismo.
<elvin> fosco, he probado lo que me dijiste y no funciono
<fosco_> al poner sudo update-grub ves aparecer una entrada para win?
<elvin> sigue igual el menu, aparece la opción pero no entra.
<elvin> no
<elvin> no aparece ninguna para win
<elvin> solo para linux
<elvin> Aparece lo siguiente:
<elvin> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<elvin> Searching for default file ... found: /boot/grub/default
<elvin> Testing for an existing GRUB menu.lst file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<elvin> Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
<elvin> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic
<elvin> Found GRUB 2: /boot/grub/core.img
<elvin> Found kernel: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<elvin> Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
<OEP> elvin: has probado el método ´chroot´ en la guía?
<elvin> el que se hace con un live cd?
<OEP> elvin: sí, puede ser, pero puedes usar su linux instalado, no?
<OEP> así... no creo que va a cambiar nada... pues es lo que yo hice y reparó mi instalación
<elvin> cuando probé con el chroot no me aparecía el menú.
<OEP> el menú?
<OEP> oh de grub
<OEP> así no pudiste iniciar linux o windows
<OEP> no sé... yo creo que grub 2 necesita más trabajo :P
<OEP> yo no tuve ningún problema con grub 1
<elvin> lo que no puedo iniciar es windows.
<elvin> Entonces qué es lo que me sugieres OEP?
<elvin> que hago en el caso de grub?
<elvin> La verdad es que vengo iniciando en linux y no tengo mucha experiencia.
<elvin> Para el caso, chroot, qué es lo que debo hacer?
<OEP> elvin: no sé si va a ayudar tu problema
<OEP> no sé qué es la diferencia entre chroot y usar tu instalación
<OEP> me parace que no hay nada diferencia
<OEP> pero, puede probar update-grub y las cosas usuales
<elvin> anteriormente utilice chroot para cargar el grub en el mbr.
<elvin> eso decía el manual que leí.
<elvin> Ya he probado update-grub muchas veces y nada.
<OEP> elvin: cuando eso ocurrió a mí, yo reinstalé ubuntu, pero no es óptimo
<colo> tenia una carpeta con archivos de texto en una memoria sd, hice unas modificaciones en uno de ellos y ahora dicha carpeta esta vacia y no puedo tampoco eliminarla, me dice error de entrada salida, alguna idea?
<carlosubuntu>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<carlosubuntu> upz
<colo> alguien sabe como puedo borrar una carpeta que me dice que no se puede borrar porque el directorio nom esta vacio
<dabor> colo:  rm -rf /carpeta
<dabor> colo: usar el comando con mucho cuidado
<colo> la cARPETA ESTA EN UNA MEMORIA SD
<colo> perdon por las may
<dabor> colo: rm -rf /media/dondeeste/carpeta
<dabor> colo: sin la f te pide confirmación
<colo> rm -rf /media/sd8gb/ubuntu
<colo> dabor, gracias voy a probar
<colo> dabor, me dice que no se puede borrar porque el dir no esta vacio
<colo> me paso algo raro con esa carpeta desaparecieron los archivos que tenia alli y ahora tampoco me deja borrarla
<dabor> colo: ls -al /media/sd8gb/ubuntu (te muestra algo?)
<colo> Error de entrada/salida
<colo> las demas carpetas que estan en la sd se ven normalmente
<dabor> colo: parece que el sistema de archivos tiene algun error
<colo> dabor, debo formatear la sd?
<katarcis> que pasa.. no abre la tarjeta sd?
<colo> katarcis, si solo no puedo abrir una carpeta de las que ella contiene
<colo> las demas abren normalmente
<katarcis> y que error sale cuando le das doble click?
<colo> ninguno, abre la carpeta pero no contiene nada y no me deja eliminarla tampoco
<katarcis> no importa si la eliminas? no tienes nada importante?
<dabor> colo: probaste con sudo? sudo rm -rf /media/sd8gb/ubuntu
<colo> no me deja eliminarla
<katarcis> haz lo ke dice dabor
<katarcis> talvez eso sirva
<colo> pruebo
<katarcis> si no la formateas
<colo> si lo habia hecho con sudo anteriormente
<colo> solo me queda formatearla entonces?
<dabor> colo: gparted
<dabor> colo: y ves si te puede corregir errores
<colo> ok
<katarcis> sudo gparted
<colo> no tengo el gparted
<colo> utilidad de los discos no sirve?
<katarcis> porque no guardas lo que puedes y formateas?
<katarcis> no se te hace mas facil?
<colo> la verdad que pense que podia ser mas sencillo, pero si mejor la formateo
<dabor> colo: instal el gparted, son 2 minutos
<colo> dese synaptic
<dabor> colo: desde donde mas te guste
<dabor> es igual
<katarcis> o terminal
<katarcis> como sea da
<colo> esta instalando desde l consola
<colo> estoy copiando las carpetas a un disco en red pero demora una bocha
<katarcis> jaja
<katarcis> no es mas facil en el escritorio o algo
<colo> katarcis, no hay lugar en mi net
<colo> dabor, listo ya eta corriendo el gparted y ahora?
<katarcis> colo identifica la tarjeta sd dale click derecho y verificar
<katarcis> luego arriba le das en el chulo verde
<colo> no me deja verificar, hay que desmontrla primero'
<katarcis> bueno ps desmontala
<colo> voy a esperar que termine de copiar los archivos
<katarcis> ok
<colo> katarcis, me faltan como 20min aun
<dabor> paciencia
<colo> y si...
<katarcis> tengo toda la noche
<katarcis> xD
<colo> con paciencia y saliva el elefante le hizo el amor a la hormiga
<katarcis> jajajajaajaj
<Juankof> Por si les interesa estan dado la pelicula HACKERS en the film zone en la escena del ataque al servidos
<Juankof> alguien que me haga un favor me envie un mensaje privado al xchat. Sucede que formatee y le estoy cuadrando los soniddos
<m4v> !ping > Juankof
<Juankof> m4v, GRACIAS
<colo> katarcis, 8 min
<katarcis> vale
<colo> katarcis, listodespues de desmontarlo me deja verificar debo aplicar luego?
<katarcis> bueno
<katarcis> verificar y le das aplicar en el chulo verde de arriba
<katarcis> y ya
<colo> katarcis, listo
<katarcis> ya termino?
<katarcis> mira si te abre no te mostro errores?
<colo> ninguno
<katarcis> bueno mira si abre ya
<Juankof> alguien sabe un canal irc para aprender ingles??
<colo> como lo monto nuevamente
<colo> listo
<colo> todo igual esa carpeta especifica esta vacia y no me deja eliminarla
<katarcis> mm
<katarcis> bueno ya formateala .. ya tienes todo salvado
<katarcis> o espera
<colo> jajajja ok
<katarcis> si le das cicl derecho propiedades
<katarcis> permisos
<katarcis> que sale?
<colo> katarcis, lo mismo que ls otras carpetas y no me deja cambiarlos ni con sudo
<katarcis> ya
<katarcis> ahorremonos dolores de cabeza
<katarcis> formatee eso xD
<Guest69000> katarcis cual es el problem?
<colo> si ya es demasiado
<katarcis> de colo ? una carpeta en una tarjeta sd no se deja abrir ni por consola con sudo
<katarcis> ni eliminar ni nada :P
<Guest69000> mmmm q extraño
<katarcis> si eso pienso yo
<katarcis> xD
<Cibort> A mi me pasaba
<Cibort> Con algunos pendrives
<katarcis> cosas de la vida xD
<Cibort> Antes
<katarcis> cibort y que hiciste?
<Cibort> No me dejaba montarlos y si se montaban
<Guest69000> colo prueba con testdisk
<Cibort> Algunos no podia
<Cibort> Escribir en ellos
<colo> la tarjeta abre lo que no abr es una carpeta que esta dentro de ella las demas si abren normlmenmte
<Cibort> Ni con root
<Cibort> katarcis, una actualizacion de linux
<Cibort> Me lo soluciono
<katarcis> mm
<katarcis> colo date un update
<Cibort> Lamento no poder darte un procedimiento
<katarcis> y un upgrade
<Cibort> colo
<katarcis> :P
<colo> Cibort, si
<Cibort> Que version
<Cibort> Ocupas=?
<colo> 10.04
<Guest69000> colo abre la utilidad de discos de ubuntu
<katarcis> entre otras cosas.. debian ya saco la version 6.0
<Cibort> Es la mejor (a mi gusto), prueba actualizando
<katarcis> aca cambiando de tema xD
<Cibort> Si, hoy salio Debian 6.0
<katarcis> guest ya probamos con eso
<colo> Guest69000, si ya lo abri
<Cibort> Aun que 10.04 esta basado en una version inestable de Debian 6
<Guest69000> colo ahora pon comprobar
<Cibort> Y 10.10 tambien
<Cibort> Tal me vaya a Debian
<Cibort> De regreso
<katarcis> 10.04 es la ultima version estable digo yo.. porke 10.10 aun esta muy nueva.. parece beta jaja.. aunke funciona bn
<katarcis> yo lo tengo
<katarcis> todabia tiene errores y demas
<katarcis> pero nada alarmante
<Cibort> katarcis, 10.10 no me gusta para nada
<Guest69000> katarcis nada alarmante??
<Cibort> Pero lo que dije es que 10.04 esta basado en Debian 6 Inestable
<katarcis> a mi me ah funcionado digamos que practicamente bien
<colo> Guest69000, me dice que esta todo normal
<katarcis> colo .. porque no formateas? jejeje
<katarcis> ya salvaste datos
<katarcis> no va pasar nada
<colo> jajjajajajaja katarcis
<Guest69000> katarcis no puedo suspender ni hibernar, nvidia anda como el culo
<colo> solo curiosidad
<Cibort> Por cierto
<Guest69000> mmm
<Cibort> Alguien tiene problemas
<Cibort> Con el Cheese?
<katarcis> no tengo problemas con video.. y pues lo de suspender si no sirve
<katarcis> se pega
<katarcis> yo no
<katarcis> xd
<Cibort> Y con Firefox + Flash?
<Cibort> O con Konqueror + Flash?
<Cibort> Da igual
<katarcis> flash es un comedor de recursos :D
<katarcis> lo odio
<katarcis> xD
<Guest69000> mmmm siii
<Guest69000> flash sucks
<Guest69000> HTML5 RULES
<katarcis> jaajaj
<katarcis> si
<Cibort> Si es que con Gnash tambien hay problemas
<katarcis> gnash nunca me sirvio
<katarcis> nisiquiera abre los flash
<katarcis> xd
<Cibort> Yo no puedo ver videos youtube, una pantalla gris me los cubre (solo se reproduce el audio)
<Guest69000> deberian abandonar gnash es una perdida de tiempo
<Cibort> Y Ubuntu no es la unica distro con problemas
<Cibort> Fedora tambien tiene el mismo problema
<Cibort> Y no tengo idea
<Cibort> Como solucionarlo
<katarcis> yo tube que poner 10.10 porke en la 10.04 nisiquiera paso del boot.. no me botea nose ke pasa
<colo> katarcis, lo formateo en ext3?
<Cibort> katarcis
<Cibort> Graba de nuevo el CD
<katarcis> pues si lo vas a usar en windows tambien deberia ser ntfs
<Guest69000> la solucion a todos los problemas o es pasarse a debian o a archlinux
<katarcis> no lo hago por cd
<katarcis> lo hago por usb
<katarcis> siempre eh formatiado asi
<katarcis> bien
<colo> mmm no creo pero por las dudas lo hago en ntfs
<katarcis> pero 10.04 no da
<Cibort> <Guest69000> la solucion a todos los problemas o es pasarse a debian o a archlinux <------- Si
<Cibort> Arch corre bastante bien
<Cibort> De hecho muy bien xd
<katarcis> voy a ver si me paso al debian 6.0
<carlosubuntu> es dificil
<katarcis> tal vez va de madres
<Cibort> Debian es superior
<colo> voy a reiniciar por las dudas
<Guest69000> arch lo probe, el unico contra es que tienes que modificar TODO, pero absolutamente TODOOO TU, 100% manual,
<carlosubuntu> es diferente
<Cibort> Si
<Cibort> La instalacion es algo tediosa
<carlosubuntu> segun laz necezidadez
<Cibort> Tipo FreeBSD
<carlosubuntu> de cada uno
<katarcis> rayos se callo el net
<katarcis> me desatrazan? :D
<Cibort> Pero Arch-Linux es muy ligera
<carlosubuntu> y chunga
<Cibort> Pero prefiero Debian
<katarcis> y que tal fedora?
<Guest69000> Cibort igual hay distros que simplifican arch como KahelOS
<Cibort> Prefiero Arch a pelo
<Guest69000> !kahelos
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'kahelos'.
<Cibort> Fedora tiene la potencia de Red Hat, asi que es buena distribucion
<Guest69000> pfffff
<Guest69000> enseñenle al bot
<carlosubuntu> http://www.rebelion.org/noticia.php?id=98337
<Cibort> katarcis, Fedora es el Red Hat libre
<Cibort> Para escritorio
<Cibort> Y CentOS es el Red Hat libre
<Cibort> Para servidores
<Cibort> Son buenas distros
<Cibort> La que aun no termina por convencerme del todo
<Cibort> Es mint
<katarcis> voy a ver que tal archlinux pa ponerlo en un pc viejo ke tengo
<katarcis> se ve muy lijerito
<elvin> Hay algún programa de linux que soporte llamadas de voz?
<fixt> cualquier linux lo es... solo ai que saber que usar
<katarcis> elvin
<katarcis> skype? :P
<Guest69000> elvin skype
<Guest69000> xD
<elvin> Bueno
<Cibort> katarcis, ArchLinux es una mierda en la instalacion
<elvin> ese no lo he probado en Linux
<Cibort> No es en modo grafico
<katarcis> mm
<katarcis> y debian?
<Cibort> Como Ubuntu, OpenSUSE o Debian
<elvin> pero me gustaría saber si hay algún manejador de cuentas de chat
<Guest69000> debian si
<Cibort> Debian tiene modo grafico
<Cibort> Y modo consola
<Cibort> (Y otros modos avanzados)
<elvin> Yo tengo el Ubuntu
<Guest69000> elvin pidgin, aempathy
<Guest69000> empathy
<Cibort> Ademas, Archlinux, luego de instalarlo en modo consola
<Cibort> Debes instalar Gnome
<elvin> ese ya lo probé
<elvin> Empathy
<Cibort> KDE o lo que gustes
<Guest69000> prueba pidgin
<elvin> y no pude realizar ninguna llamada
<Guest69000> a mi me gusta mas
<Cibort> Desde la consola y configurarlo, y todo
<katarcis> me podrian dar el link de debian 6.0 o la mejor version ke conoscan?
<Cibort> Es un trabajo de una tarde completa
<Guest69000> elvin para llamadas skype
<Guest69000> paratodo lo demas pidgin
<Cibort> http://www.debian.org/
<elvin> no he probado para skype
<katarcis> pidgin es bueno
<katarcis> abres gmail
<katarcis> msn
<elvin> quisiera hacerlo desde mi cuenta yahoo
<katarcis> hasta irc
<katarcis> aim
<elvin> o msn
<katarcis> de todo xD
<Cibort> Pidgin tiene muchas fallas
<Cibort> De seguridad
<Cibort> me gusta mucho eso si
<Cibort> No lo niego
<elvin> irc?
<Cibort> Si tambien
<Cibort> Tiene IRC
<elvin> se puede hacer llamadas
<Cibort> No
<Cibort> O sea
<Cibort> Entre pidgin y pidgin
<Cibort> Si
<elvin> También traté de instalar el ms de yahoo
<elvin> a traves de wine
<elvin> pero no pude
<elvin> no me funciona
<Guest69000> elvin no hace falta
<fixt> ubiqq.com funciona con flash
<katarcis> no entiendo algo.. descargando debian me salen 52 partes de 26k :/ bajo una por una? :O
<Cibort> elvin linux tiene sus propias aplicaciones
<Guest69000> elvin pidgin soporta yahoo
<Cibort> katarcis
<Cibort> Bajate el netinstaller
<fixt> y peude hacer video llamadas o solo llamadas
<katarcis> esta en los repos?
<Cibort> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.0/multi-arch/iso-cd/debian-6.0.0-amd64-i386-netinst.iso
<Cibort> Esa es
<elvin> netinstaller para que?
<Cibort> Es la multi arquitectura
<Cibort> elvin, de Debian 6
<Cibort> Salio hoy :)
<elvin> no tengo debian
<elvin> por el momento solo tengo ubuntu
<elvin> la v 10.10
<Cibort> Es mejor la 10.04
<Guest69000> debian 6 estable salio hoy???
<Cibort> Si Guest69000
<Cibort> Hoy salia
<elvin> porque mejor la 10.04
<Cibort> La estaba esperando hace 1 año
<Guest69000> WUUUJUUU
<Cibort> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Guest69000> alfin
<Cibort> Tardaron mucho
<elvin> a decir verdad la 10.10 es la primera que pruebo
<Cibort> Pero ya esta por fin
<elvin> soy nuevo en linux
<Cibort> Ah okey, elvin
<Cibort> Bienvenido :)
<elvin> gracias cibort
<davidreza> Hola
<davidreza> alguien sabe como puedo hacer para que en Nautilus no me aparezca la partición de Boot?
<fixt> prueba ubiqq.com es muy facil.. la verdad no e encontrado otra forma de hacer videollamadas o llamadas normales con personas k no posean skype
<elvin> ubiqq.com
<elvin> ?
<Cibort> elvin
<Cibort> Si es para MSN
<elvin> si
<Cibort> Prueba emesene
<Cibort> (Asi se llama)
<Cibort> Con ese se pueden hacer videollamadas a msn
<Guest69000> Cibort no se si es chromium o la pagina de debian tiene un diseño horrible
<elvin> emsene para llamar con la de hotmail?
<fixt> ees una pagina k t permite realiza llamas... la otra persona solo tiene k abrir la misma pagina
<Cibort> Guest69000
<Cibort> Asi es
<fixt> y listo
<Cibort> Xd
<elvin> lo voy a probar
<Guest69000> elvin si
<Guest69000> XD
<Cibort> Version nueva
<Cibort> Pagina nueva
<Cibort> Xd
<Cibort> Tiene un aire a Fedora, la web de debian
<Cibort> xd
<Guest69000> jajaja no me gusta la nueva pag
<Cibort> Pero hecha a la rapida
<Cibort> xD
<Guest69000> era mejor antes
<Guest69000> jajaj si
<colo> katarcis, copiando nuevamente a la sd 46 min jajajajajja
<katarcis> jajajaaj
<katarcis> xD
<Cibort> No se por que siento
<Cibort> Que Fedora es la distro que mejor se muestra al publico
<Cibort> Segun su web
<colo> katarcis, no le gusto a mi maquina eso de descifrar wap parece
<Cibort> Tal vez no sea la mejor
<Cibort> Pero visitas su web
<Cibort> Y te muestran como si fuera lo maximo
<Guest69000> Pero si es lo maximo
<Guest69000> xD
<elvin> Alguien sabe como solucionar problemas con el GRUB?
<katarcis> alguien sabe como crear archivos .torrent ?:P
<Guest69000> elvin depende que tipo
<Cibort> elvin, mira curiosamente
<Cibort> En la pagina de Fedora
<Cibort> Encontre la solucion
<Cibort> A lo que buscas xD
<Cibort> , Empathy ofrece soporte para llamadas de Voz sobre IP (VoIP), basadas en Jabber, además de video chat si utiliza servicios como Google Talk.
<Cibort> Tal vez tambien te sirva el Empathy
<colo> katarcis, lo hice hace mucho ya no recuerdo
<katarcis> :(
<elvin> ahorita estoy instalando el emesene
<elvin> voy a probar ese.
<Cibort> <Guest69000> Pero si es lo maximo <---------- Jajajajajaja me quedo con Debian
<Cibort> xd
<katarcis> emesene no sirve para la cam
<katarcis> ni el audio
<Cibort> Si sirve
<fixt> emesene es bueno pero no te permite ni llamadas ni videollamadas
<katarcis> no
<Cibort> Yo lo he usado, katarcis
<katarcis> servia
<katarcis> antes
<elvin> pense que lo permitia
<fixt> coje webcam 1 de cada 10000 veces.. el soporte aun es experimental.. lo bueno es que entre emesene y emesene si coge.. ;)
<elvin> tonces cual sirve al final?
<colo> skype ?ç
<Cibort> Sabes que
<fixt> solo skype si buscas una aplicacion de escritorio
<Guest69000> Cibort XD arch si pudiese instalarlo denuevo pero me da una japaa xD, ahora voy a probar debian
<Cibort> Descargate un virtualizador, corre windows o mac, y luego abres msn messenger
<Cibort> Yahoo messenger
<Cibort> Etc
<Cibort> LOL
<Cibort> Broma :)
<fixt> jaa para eso mejor usas windows o mac
<katarcis> xD
<katarcis> jaajajja
<fixt> ¬¬
<colo> jajajjajaja
<elvin> si, para esas tareitas mejor uso windows.
<Cibort> <Guest69000> Cibort XD arch si pudiese instalarlo denuevo pero me da una japaa xD, ahora voy a probar debian <---------- Es horrible la instalacion de Arch
<Cibort> Hay que tener una tarde
<Guest69000> hoy me llego un virus de windows a mi ubuntu
<Cibort> Completa
<Cibort> Para ello
<elvin> de windows a ubuntu??
<Guest69000> Cibort 100% de acuerdo
<elvin> un virus?
<Guest69000> pero no se ejecuto
<Cibort> elvin, si
<Cibort> Pero no pasa nada
<elvin> ahh
<Guest69000> ya q en ubuntu no corren
<colo> vbox es la mejor opcion para lo que no nos deja hacer algunas cosas el gnu/linux
<Cibort> Yo tengo
<Cibort> En vbox Windows, Mac OS X y otros dos nucleos
<Cibort> No unix
<Guest69000> me llego por el notebook de mi hermano q tiene xp, atraves de la red local (winbugs de mierda)
<katarcis> ahora estaba bajando como a 500k y ahora baja a 50 :D
<katarcis> xD
<katarcis> que estoy pagando Dios? :D
<Cibort> katarcis me paso lo mismo
<Guest69000> XD
<Cibort> La mitad del debian
<Cibort> Fue a 600 kbs
<Cibort> Y la otra mitad a 200 kbs
<katarcis> pregunto de nuevo
<Guest69000> yo tengo una mierda de 4kbps
<katarcis> como creo archivos torrent?
<Guest69000> parece del 90
<katarcis> 4k? :D
<Guest69000> jajaj sii
<Guest69000> aunque no lo creas
<katarcis> ni que hubieses matado una monja xD
<Guest69000> Xd
<Cibort> Guest69000, conexion telefonica?
<Cibort> xD
<Guest69000> como maximo llega a 10
<Guest69000> ENTEL PCS
<Guest69000> internet movil
<Cibort> Chileno?
<Guest69000> si
<Guest69000> jajaja
<Cibort> Yo igual :)
<Guest69000> XD
<Cibort> XD
<katarcis> ajajaj
<katarcis> yo tenia movil colombia
<katarcis> y andaba algo mejor
<katarcis> no mucho
<katarcis> pero si
<katarcis> xd
<Cibort> De que parte, Guest69000?
<Guest69000> Santiago
<Cibort> LOL
<davidreza> alguien sabe como puedo hacer para que en Nautilus no me aparezca la partición del Boot?  La que dice System Reserved
<katarcis> ahora resulta que son vecinos :D
<Cibort> Lo siento, davidreza no se :/
<Guest69000> jajajaja
<colo> katarcis, quizas te sirva: http://www.bioxd.com/archivos/2006/08/15/como-hacer-un-torrent-y-no-morir-en-el-intento/
<Cibort> Te molesta mucho, davidreza?
<Guest69000> eso si lo mejor es vtr
<Cibort> Pero
<Cibort> No la de 30
<Cibort> Ni la de 15
<davidreza> esque hace tiempo me  ayudaron aquí, me dieron un comando y aparecía como un tipo Registro de Windows, y seleccionaba Nautilus y ahí despalomeaba lo del System Reserved
<elvin> como se llama en emesene???
<Guest69000> por?
<davidreza> la verdad sí me molesta.. a cada rato lo confundo con las demás particiones
<davidreza> y se monta la del Boot
<elvin> no veo ninguna opción para llamadas de voz.
<Guest69000> davidreza en el termoinal escribe gconf-editor
<Cibort> Guest69000, yo igual de santiago
<Guest69000> ok
<davidreza> Gracias Guest69000, creo que esa es
<Guest69000> ;)
<fixt> ,emesene no permite llamadas de voz
<colo> elvin, usa el skype anda muy bien
<fixt> el unico que permitia llamadas de voz.. para la red msn era amsn
<fixt> pero creo que ya no funciona... ahora
<Cibort> amsn es horrible
<elvin> uno que permita para yahoo.
<Guest69000> elvin pidgin
<fixt> para linux ninguno...
<elvin> a si
<katarcis> amsn es maluco
<katarcis> y ya no sirve tampoco
<fixt> pidgin solo perite para jabber y gtalk
<katarcis> xD
<Guest69000> mmm
<katarcis> ke? chat?
<katarcis> tambien el chat de facebook
<katarcis> gmail
<katarcis> msn
<katarcis> irc
<katarcis> aim
<katarcis> de todo x
<Gargadon> !enter
<katarcis> hasta el de myspace
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<colo> katarcis, se enojo kubot
<katarcis> si
<katarcis> me regañaron jaja
<Guest69000> xD
<katarcis> es que no me tienen paciencia :D
<Guest69000> pi pi pi pi pi pi
<colo> acusalo con tu mama
<katarcis> jajaajaj
<Guest69000> XD
<elvin> jajajaja
<elvin> ta buena esa
<elvin> por cierto
<elvin> hablando de chespirito.
<elvin> alguien me puede ayudar con el GRUB
<elvin> No puedo entrar a windows.
<katarcis> jajajaja
<katarcis> acusalo con tu mama
<katarcis> xD
<colo> jajajja
<elvin> Y quiero arreglar el GRUB para poder hacerlo.
<colo> elvin, instalaste windows despues de linux?
<elvin> no
<Guest69000> elvin pero el grub se muestra?
<elvin> si
<Guest69000> sale laopcion?
<elvin> ya puse la opción de windows.
<elvin> pero doy enter y nada.
<Guest69000> mmm
<Guest69000> en consola pon sudo update-grub
<elvin> lo que sucede es que tenía ubuntu, pero por ciertos problemitas (se me pega el ratón) lo reinstale.
<Guest69000> y sudo update-grub2
<elvin> no me funciona
<elvin> ninguno de los 2
<elvin> ni update-grub, ni update-grub2
<Guest69000> mmm
<Guest69000> eespera
<katarcis> :P
<katarcis> ya han entrado como 3 con ese problema
<elvin> para no hacer tan largo el cuento informo que ya he probado editar el menu.lst
<elvin> y el grug.cfg
<katarcis> si no es eso es  la tarjeta ATI o NDVIA o como se llame esa cosa fea que no sirve xD
<elvin> y no me ha funcionado
<Guest69000> elvin sudo apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-common
<Guest69000> elvin sudo apt-get install grub-pc grub-common
<elvin> y eso para que es
<Guest69000> pon esos 2
<elvin> eso no lo he probado.
<katarcis> elimina el grub y lo instala
<Guest69000> para reinstalar el grub mas nuevo
<katarcis> segun leo xd
<elvin> como elimino el grub?
<Guest69000> elvin con los comandos de arriba
<arp-> desinstalarlo?
<arp-> oO
<chilicuil> no creo que desintalarlo sea lo solucion
<fixt> tampoco
<arp-> ja
<Guest69000> arp- es reinstalarlo
<fixt> mejor aprobecha
<arp-> no se que problema tiene
<fixt> para instalar burg
<arp-> aps
<arp-> burg?
<fixt> y asi arreglas tu problemas y dejas tu arranque mas bonito
<arp-> otro gestor de arranque?
<Guest69000> elvin sudo apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-common
<elvin> pero si lo desinstalo después no podré entrar
<Guest69000> elvin sudo apt-get install grub-pc grub-common
<fixt> burg la version grafica de grub
<Guest69000> elvin hazme caso
<arp-> pero grub notiene un GUI?
<Guest69000> pon esos 2 comandos
<elvin> ahorita los pondré
<Guest69000> ok
<arp-> :S
<elvin> a ver sino quedo peor.
<fixt> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/get-animated-themed-icon-only-grub-menu-using-burg-now-simple-to-use/
<Guest69000> arp- el 2do cmd es para reinstalar grub
<arp-> se
<arp-> pero el quiere Grub?
<arp-> digo un GUI de grub?
<Guest69000> si
<Guest69000> pq no le detecta winbugs
<fixt> no es solo una gui
<arp-> ubuntu no trae algo ya de GUI para grub basico?
<Guest69000> mmm nop
<fixt> es un grub k soporta temas
<arp-> aps
<fixt> para k se vea mas amigable
<arp-> okas
<fixt> al instalarlo reeempalzaria su grub
<arp-> no lo he usado..
<fixt> y se armaria una configuracion
<arp-> bueno entonces
<arp-> desinstala grub
<arp-> y mete el otro
<Cibort> Yo antes ocupaba Burg
<fixt> si el problema es el grub instalando ese se arregla
<arp-> que tanto lio...
<Cibort> Y no me gusto mucho
<Cibort> Actualizabas el kernel
<Cibort> Y se ampliaba mucho
<elvin> bien
<Cibort> Habia que borrar kernels
<elvin> ya lo desinstalé
<Cibort> Periodicamente
<Cibort> uffffffffffff
<arp-> y we
<fixt> cierto.... pero bastaba con un sudo burg-install (hd0)
<arp-> deja el ultimo
<Cibort> Mejor el grub negrito
<fixt> y ya
<Cibort> Y ya
<Cibort> X
<Cibort> Xd
<Guest69000> elvin ahora pon el 2do comando
<arp-> grub2
<arp-> es el actual
<arp-> ojo...
<elvin> ya lo puse.
<arp-> no es lo mismo grub que grub2
<Guest69000> ok ahora reinicia y cuentas
<arp-> xD
<elvin> cual es la diferencia entre el grub y el grub2??
<katarcis> la diferencia es un 2
<arp-> apartir de ubuntu 9.10 se usa grub2
<katarcis> xD
<fixt> grub2 es mas configurable... y trae mas opciones
<arp-> grub2 tiene mas soporte
<Guest69000> elvin trae mejoras
<fixt> por lo tanto es mas complicado para los usuarios nuevos.. pero mejor al final
<arp-> y la configuracion de grub2 cambio a la de brug
<arp-> grub
<arp-> el archivo de config hasta es otro
<katarcis> quien fue el que me paso el .iso de debian ahora?
<elvin> bueno
<elvin> el que estoy instalando entonces es el grub?
<elvin> o el grub2
<elvin> ?
<Cibort> Como cual opcion
<Guest69000> el grub 2
<Cibort> De configuracion
<elvin> allí solo dice grub.
<Cibort> Tiene grub 2?
<elvin> no
<Guest69000> elvin pero en los repos deubuntu es el 2
<Cibort> Yo la verdad
<elvin> solo dice grub-pc
<Cibort> Noto a Grub y Grub 2
<Cibort> Iguales
<Cibort> xD
<elvin> Y por cierto, me pregunta que donde lo instalo
<elvin> donde lo hago?
<elvin> en /dev/sda
<Guest69000> si
<elvin> o en /dev/sda7
<elvin> ?
<Guest69000> sda
<elvin> en la sda está linux
<Guest69000> si
<elvin> perdon
<elvin> en la sda7
<Guest69000> y en sda?
<Guest69000> asegurate que sea esa, la 7 q tiene linux
<elvin> ese es todo el disco.
<elvin> entonces en la 7
<Guest69000> elvin
<Guest69000> no
<Guest69000> en la sda
<elvin> se suponía que estaba en la partición de linux o en donde?
<Guest69000> si sda es el disco duro entero, entonces ahi
<arp-> agarras un martillo...
<elvin> que no va en la partición de linux entonces?
<katarcis> xD
<arp-> le das al HD.. si deja de detectar SDA, ese era
<fixt> olvida todo y solo instalalo en el /dev/sda y ya...
<arp-> :P
<fixt> no t compliques
<arp-> sep
<elvin> ok
<arp-> es verdad
<Guest690000> elvin?
<elvin> aja.
<Guest690000> es en sda
<Guest690000> es q se me desconecto
<arp-> elvin y las ardillas (?)
<arp-> :P
<Guest690000> arp- es arvin
<elvin> no, ese es otro?
<Guest690000> o algo asi
<arp-> si ya se
<elvin> yo estoy con linux ahorita.
<elvin> jaja
<arp-> era el juego de palabras
<arp-> :P
<arp-> era parecio...
<Guest690000> XD
<elvin> claro
<elvin> entiendo a la perfección, instrumento musical
<katarcis> amo bitorrent (L)
<katarcis> xd
<elvin> jajaj
<elvin> es juego de palabras.
<arp-> xD
<katarcis> jajaja
<katarcis> elvin y las ardillas jajaja
<katarcis> xd
<arp-> ajjaja
<arp-> :P
<Guest690000> elvin agre
<Guest690000> xD
<katarcis> xD
<colo> katarcis, para que querias hacer un torrent?
<katarcis> ya lo hize
<colo> bien
<katarcis> porke por bitorrent me descarga a 500k  y normal me baja a 50 k :D
<katarcis> no keria esperar toda la noche a ke bajara debian
<katarcis> xD
<elvin> este ubuntu se me pone lento
<katarcis> a todos
<katarcis> xD
<elvin> cuando estoy buscando donde instalar el nuevo grub como elijo?
<colo> katarcis, no entiendo
<elvin> me muevo con las de cursor, pero enter no me agarra nada.
<arp-> que ubuntu tenes
<arp-> ?
<elvin> 10.10
<arp-> ese trae grub2
<arp-> ...
<katarcis> los archivos .torrent los puedo bajar por el cliente BitTorrent de ubuntu y me baja mucho mas rapido
<katarcis> eso es todo
<arp-> katarcis depende como configures el cliente
<arp-> ese es el secreto...
<colo> si pero eso de crearlo pense que era para que alguien lo descargue
<arp-> va andar igual de bien en el SO que sea
<Guest690000> elvin prueba bajando al boton aceptar
<elvin> no
<elvin> ya lo arregle
<elvin> le di a la espaciadora y luego al enter.
<arp-> Next, Next, Finish
<arp-> :P
<Guest690000> XD
<Guest690000> ok
<elvin> ahorita mismo reinicio a ver que pex.
<elvin> por cierto.
<elvin> tengo un problema con el ratón
<elvin> se lo quiere comer el gato
<elvin> no, no es eso.
<Guest690000> XD
<elvin> a veces se me queda pegado.
<colo> dale queso
<elvin> ya probé
<Guest690000> elvin pero cuanto rato se qeda pegado?
<elvin> como por 2 o 3 segundos
<elvin> no es que sea mucho pero es incómodo
<fixt> es touchpad de laptop o mouse ?
<elvin> es laptop
<Guest690000> elvin es cuando telcleas?
<elvin> no
<Guest690000> mmm
<elvin> cuando estoy con algún programa
<elvin> o algo así.
<Guest690000> tienes nvidia?
<elvin> Otra cosa
<fixt> aveces n mi laptop se me kedaba pegado el touchpad y tenia k presionar una tecla y ya
<elvin> no estoy seguro
<elvin> commo lo averiguo??
<Guest690000> mmm nose
<elvin> se que tengo 3 de ram
<Guest690000> q alguien tire un comando
<elvin> 320 de hd
<elvin> en w7 anda muy bien
<fixt> lspci
<elvin> pero en ubuntu noto ciertos problemitas
<Guest690000> gracias lspci
<Guest690000> gracias fixt
<Guest690000> doh
<Guest690000> XD
<fixt> dn.. ^^
<Guest690000> elvin abre un terminal y teclea lspci
<elvin> ya
<Guest690000> ahi deeria salir tu hardware
<Guest690000> los graficos
<Guest690000> que graficos tienes?
<katarcis> Current NTFS volume size is bigger than the device size!
<katarcis> Corrupt partition table or incorrect device partitioning?
<katarcis> ahora ke le paso a esto? :D
<elvin> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<elvin> eso
<Guest690000> katarcis q pasa
<Guest690000> elvin ok
<katarcis> mira lo ke sale en mi disco (el ke uso para guardar datos)
<katarcis> Current NTFS volume size is bigger than the device size!
<katarcis> Corrupt partition table or incorrect device partitioning?
<Guest690000> elvin puede que lo del mouse se arregle con esto
<Guest690000> elvin escribe en el terminal sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<Guest690000> katarcis mmmm
<Guest690000> q raro
<katarcis> dimelo  a mi :P
<katarcis> no son demaciadas cosas las ke tengo ahi pero maluco perder mi musica :D
<Guest690000> katarcis primero prueba con testdisk para recuperar los datos
<katarcis> como?
<Guest690000> instala testdisk desde terminal
<katarcis> instalando
<Guest690000> ok
<katarcis> ya
<katarcis> ahora?
<Guest690000> escribe sudo testdisk en el terminal
<katarcis> ya
<Guest690000> ahora no log
<katarcis> ya
<Guest690000> ahora selecciona el disco
<katarcis> ya
<katarcis> pero sale el dsico entero
<katarcis> sin particiones
<elvin> Guest600000, no pude con el fusion-ico
<Guest690000> katarcis si
<katarcis> bueno ahora ke
<katarcis> estoy dentro
<elvin> me sale: No se ha podido localizar el paquete fusion-ico.
<Guest690000> elvin termina con n
<Guest690000> icon
<katarcis> icon
<elvin> ok
<elvin> gracias
<katarcis> guest ahora yo xD
<Guest690000> dnada
<Guest690000> XD
<katarcis> vamos dentro del disco
<katarcis> xD
<elvin> ahora si.
<Guest690000> selecciona el tipo de particion
<katarcis> me imagino que es intel
<katarcis> no?
<Guest690000> si
<katarcis> ya
<katarcis> ahora
<Guest690000> la primera opcion
<katarcis> ya
<Guest690000> y quicksearch
<katarcis> ya
<Guest690000> katarcis envia caturas si puedes
<Guest690000> capturas
<katarcis> de esto ultimo?
<Guest690000> si
<katarcis> http://img211.imageshack.us/i/pantallazofr.png/
<elvin> Guest?
<Guest690000> elvin estoy hablando en privado
<elvin>  ok
<Guest690000> a la izquierda del xchat
<katarcis> mire guest esta mejor
<katarcis> http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/1226/pantallazofr.png
<Guest690000> katarcis selecciona tu particion
<Guest690000> la de los datos
<katarcis> ya
<Guest690000> q sale?
<fixt> k feo tu ubuntu... xP!
<katarcis>  1 * Linux                    0   1  1  5684 254 63   91329462
<katarcis>  2 E extended LBA          5685   0  1  9728 254 63   64966860
<katarcis>  5 L HPFS - NTFS           5685   1  1  9728 254 63   64966797 [Datos]
<katarcis> jaja si.. prefiero la eficacia a la apariencia xD
<Cibort> Yo quiero ambas
<Guest690000> katarcis espera unoici
<Guest690000> poco
<Cibort> Apariencia y eficacia
<katarcis> vale
<Cibort> Y si por eficacia fuera
<fixt> exacto... ;) linux no tiene porque ser feo... pero vale no es el tema de importacia ahora
<Cibort> Ocuparia consola a pelo
<Cibort> Hasta videos se pueden ver
<Cibort> En consola
<fixt> si pero es ya es ser muy hincha
<Cibort> Jajajajajaja
<Cibort> Si
<Cibort> Yo opto por eficiencia y apariencia
<Cibort> Algo bueno pero feo
<Cibort> No me gusta
<Cibort> Y algo lindo malo, no sirve
<fixt> cierto...
<fixt> como esto
<fixt> http://ubuntuone.com/p/bqN/
<Guest690000> katarcis envia una cap please, es q no tngo un hd externo como para probar ahora
<fixt> pero ya esta muy exagerado
<Guest690000> fixt es todo un mac
<Guest690000> jajaja
<fixt> lose demasiado exagerado... xP! pero bonito...
<fixt> esk como salio en ubuntu life.. no me pude contener
<Cibort> Este es mi escritorio
<Guest690000> jajaja
<Cibort> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/4651/pantallazoho.png
<davidreza> Cibort, que programa usas para la barra de aplicaciones/lanzadores
<davidreza> la de hasta abajo
<davidreza> =
<davidreza> ?
<hkm> avwn
<Cibort> Si
<Cibort> Avant Windows Navigator
<hkm> avant window navigator
<davidreza> oh
<hkm> http://pastebin.com/tdsx3u1i
<Cibort> davidreza
<davidreza> mande
<Cibort> Si buscas algo con muchos efectos
<Cibort> Tambien puedes ocupar
<Cibort> Cairo-Dock
<davidreza> Cairo?
<Cibort> Si
<Cibort> La verdad, es que a mi me llega a marear xd
<davidreza> esque la verdad niguno me convenció
<davidreza> hahaha
<Guest690000> o docky
<davidreza> pero probablemente fue porque no le busque un buen tema
<Cibort> Probaste Gnome-dock?
<Cibort> Digo
<Guest690000> gnome-do
<Cibort> Gnome-do
<Cibort> Si, perdon
<fixt> hace unas semanas lo tenia asi https://dl.dropbox.com/u/442461/miraa.png
<davidreza> =S no recuerdo, ya tiene un tiempo que probé varios pero no recuerdo
<Cibort> Ese es mas tipo mac
<davidreza> ah sí
<davidreza> Gnome Do tambien
<Cibort> Yo tengo AWN, con un theme que encontre en Gnome-Look
<Cibort> Y lo edite
<Guest690000> fixt era mejor antes
<Guest690000> XD
<fixt> jajajaj
<Guest690000> asi q exponiendo contactos de msn
<hkm> http://foro.el-hacker.com/f25/ensea-anos-escritorio-236448/
<Guest690000> jajajaja
<davidreza> Cibort, y que hay de la barra que tienes a la derecha del escritorio?
<hkm> ahi esta mi escritorio
<fixt> menos alienado.. pero bueh... ai k cambiar para no aburrirse.. sino usemos windows xp con el escritorio pitufo por el resto de nuestras vidas
<hkm> hackenye
<hkm> hackmenye*
<Cibort> fixt, que panel ocupas abajo?
<Cibort> Es un dock?
<Cibort> Tiene pinta
<Cibort> De Gnome Panel, modificado
<Cibort> Con apps, pero no se...
<Cibort> Que ocupas?
<hkm> era..
<hkm> luego le puse mejores cosas luego lo mande a la ...
<fixt> awn lucido
<hkm> xd
<Guest690000> Cibort es AWN
<Cibort> Si? :O
<davidreza> Cibort, y que hay de la barra que tienes a la derecha del escritorio? Cuál es?
<fixt> no es conky?
<hkm> davidreza, tienes un par de opciones
<Cibort> davidreza
<Cibort> Conky
<davidreza> Conky, ese es.... esque olvidé los nombres
<hkm> davidreza, en screenlets tienes dos tipos
<Cibort> Le instalare AWN Lucido en el otro PC
<hkm> davidreza, luego esta onky
<Cibort> Screenlets tiene muchas cosas buenas
<Cibort> Pero no se ve tan elegante
<Cibort> Como conky
<hkm> mm si se ve..
<hkm> la predeterminada no
<hkm> hay otra aparte de esa
<Cibort> Si, la predeterminada
<Cibort> Es un asco
<davidreza> Me van a tener toda la semana probando todas esas cosas.. DE NUEVO
<fixt> conky es feo...  y si carga antes k el escritorio aprece con un fondo negro
<fixt> k le quita estetica al escritorio
<hkm> a i conky no me gusto
<Cibort> fixt
<Cibort> Es que yo ocupo
<Cibort> Un script
<Cibort> Que impide eso
<fixt> pues pasalo.. k por mas formas k e buscado hasta poniendole un delay de 30 segundo en el arranque
<fixt> cada 7 u 8 veces aparece asi
<fixt> y es una molestia
<fixt> tener k cerrarlo y volverl oa abrir manualmente
<Cibort> Es que depende
<Cibort> Mira me fije
<fixt> sobretodo si no es para ti.. y es para un usuario final k solo quiere k se vea bonito
<Cibort> Que si conky cargaba al mismo tiempo
<Cibort> Que el administrador
<Cibort> De redes
<Cibort> Se generaba el problema tambien
<Cibort> Entonces le di un delay de 20 seg, y me funciona perfect
<hkm> anoten pues
<hkm> para el screenlets
<Cibort> Manda hkm
<hkm> megalaunceher screenlet
<hkm> infopanel sreenlet
<hkm> esas dos applets.. superan a conky Xd
<Cibort> Es que yo no ocupo
<Cibort> Conky
<Cibort> A pelo
<hkm> bueno, para quien dijo k conky es mas elegante
<hkm> xD
<Cibort> (Deja ver lo de los screenlets)
<davidreza> oigan
<davidreza> alguien me puede decir qué es exactamente gconf-editor?
<Cibort> hkm, no tengo nada en contra de
<Cibort> Screenlets
<davidreza> sí es como el "registro" de Ubuntu?
<Cibort> Lo encuentro una buena opcion
<fixt> una interfas grafica para editar las configuraciones del entorno gnome
<Cibort> Y en su tiempo lo ocupe
<Cibort> Pero me gusta mas conky
<fixt> vale.. si.. es como un "registro" para que la pilles rapido... ;)
<davidreza> sí, sí, pero sólo de Gnome
<Guest690000> si
<fixt> si... si usas kde no sirve xP!
<davidreza> y alguien sabe como crear un script para cambiar algunos valores de ahí?
<fixt> x eso es gconf-editor
<hkm> preguntilla, si formateo l partion home me creara problema?
<hkm> la particion /home*
<Guest690000> hkm solo borrara todos tus datos personales y toda tu info valiosa XD
<fixt> configuracion etc etc
<hkm> inf valiosa hay  0
<fixt> ;) pero naaa k va.. no es lio volver a recuperar todooo
<hkm> pasa k cometi el error de poner el mismo home para debian
<hkm> y para ubuntu
<hkm> y los dos cifrados -.-
<fixt> mismo usuario?
<hkm> si
<fixt> jajaj matate
<Guest690000> XD
<Cibort> Formatea :D
<Cibort> XD
<hkm> una solucion podria ser
<fixt> pero ya malograste tu carpeta home ? o aun peude acceder dsd ubuntu o debian?
<fixt> sino pues en la k no funcione t creas un usuario y ya
<hkm> dede ubuntu pued
<fixt> en debian create un usuario y usa ese.. y ya sta
<hkm> no puedo acceder  debian
<hkm> http://pastebin.com/tdsx3u1i
<fixt> mmm debe aver una forma d ntrar
<fixt> por consola
<fixt> y crear un usuario
<hkm> si por consola si
<fixt> leugo cargar gdm y logueart
<fixt> y hacer las modificaciones pertinentes
<fixt> o si no kieres tanto rollo formateas y listo
<hkm> etoy cpiando las carpetas de cache...
<hkm> las pego e nuevo y ya
<hkm> xD
<hkm> si funciona asi no?
<fixt> no ntiendo.. xk copias las carpetas de cache?
<hkm> por las configuraciones de los programas
<hkm> bua como sea experimentare
<hkm> total la info valiosa ta en el hd externo
<fixt> sino pues puedes solo renombrar temporalmente
<fixt> tu usuario
<fixt> dsd un live cd
<fixt> luego entrar n debian
<hkm> mm y como hago eso?
<fixt> crear otro uduario
<fixt> o cambiar d nombre al actual
<hkm> es k mi user no lo comprendo
<hkm> es hkm pero cuand logueo sale mayson
<fixt> y leugo renombrar la carpeta para poder ntrar con ubuntu
<hkm> ahi cambie el nombre
<hkm> a ver
<hkm> ahora vengo
<fixt> vale.. suerte
<fixt> buenoo.. para los que esten ai.. buenas noches... n mi pais es muy tarde... toca descansar
<fixt> hasta luego
<Guest690000> fixt buenas noches
<Guest690000> son las 3 17
<Guest690000> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Tiffon> nads
<proxyborg> !offtopic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<LinuxVilla> hola buenas, tengo una consulta. Tengo un ordenador en casa que uso de servidor para temas varios. El tema es que quiero que arranque en modo consola y lance las aplicaciones que necesito. Me recomendáis que haga ésto o es mejor instalar un server normal y hacerlo. Gracias.
<LinuxVilla> ahora es un ubuntu 10.10 y es un desktop
<LinuxVilla> no sé si me he explicado correctamente...
<mimecar> ¿todas las aplicaciones serán en modo consola?
<LinuxVilla> sí,
<LinuxVilla> quiero usar virtualbox
<LinuxVilla> amule y otros p2p
<mimecar> ¿se puede ejecutar virtualbox desde una consola?
<LinuxVilla> tenerlo como servidor de ficheros y de impresoras
<LinuxVilla> sí
<LinuxVilla> es recomendable crearlo fuera para configurarlo como quieras pero todos los servidores virtuales funcionan así
<LinuxVilla> vmware, xen, ...
<mimecar> haz que el sistema inicie en consola
<LinuxVilla> que tenga instalado el desktop aunque no esté usado no me dará problemas... lo haga básicamente por el tema de la memoria y la rapidez de la consola
<mimecar> no dará problemas
<LinuxVilla> ok, muchas gracias
<mimecar> aunque el consumo de una máquina virtual es bastante grande
<LinuxVilla> ya, pero unido a gnome es mucho más
<mimecar> no creas
<LinuxVilla> tengo un micro decente y bastante memoria, pero con el gnome me baja mucho el rendimiento
<mimecar> si gnome te baja el rendimiento, el sistema no es muy potente
<LinuxVilla> me gustaría controlar lo suficiente para saber que programas necesito realmente al inicio y no más
<LinuxVilla> no, muy potente no es. Es lo de siempre. gnome me consume unos 200-300 MB más o menos y creo que es lo que necesito
<LinuxVilla> por lo menos si tu me dices que irá bien, voy a probar. Tengo que ver como lanzar las aplicaciones en el inicio y a ver que tal va.
<mimecar> LinuxVilla: gnome cachea la memoria
<mimecar> puede consumir 300 MB sin iniciar nada directamente, tiene las cosas preparadas paara cuando las uses
<LinuxVilla> ya, ese es el tema
<LinuxVilla> oye muchas gracias, voy a probar. Un saludo.
<erAbuelo> buenas
<fosco_> buenas
<Onicev> Hola buenas.
<Onicev> ¿Existe para Ubuntu 10.10 algún tipo de aplicación en la linea del Time Machine de Mac para hacer copias de seguridad del disco duro?
<Onicev> La cuestion es que tengo un disco externo de conexion USB que me gustaria utilizar para guardar mis archivos debido a la "propension" que tengo de cargarme cada dos por tres el sistema operativo
<Onicev> Mas bien la "Carpeta personal" completa.
<Onicev> Aunque me vale tambien formatear o como se denomine en Linux ese disco duro y poder guardar mis archivos en el. La cuestion es que no se como se formatea en este sistema
<Onicev> Bueno, ya veo que los presentes tampoco. Lo intentaré en otro momento. Saludos
<Onicev> Bye
<LinuxVilla> en el centro de software tienes un montón de herramientas de copia de seguridad
<LinuxVilla> bueno, no me ha dado tiempo
<LinuxVilla> hola, alguno controla de virtualización
<LinuxVilla> estoy montando un equipo que me haga de servidor de ficheros, de impresoras y que de paso pueda levantar un par de máquinas virtuales. El micro no tiene VT. Alguno me aconseja algo??
<esmirlin> chicos tengo una pregunta, estoy desesperado porque no consigo un OS para el netbook que funcione bien... unity me va lentísimo, y quería preguntaros si con la versión 2D realmente se nota la diferencia, porque he probado e17, lubuntu, openbox y todos son muy tediosos de configurar... (y muy feos xD)
<jordi_> hola
<jordi_> he descargado ubuntu de 64 bits
<jordi_> qyueiro pasar del de 32 al de 64
<jordi_> en la instalacion me quedo atascado en el particionado
<jordi_> como hay que hacerlo?
<cousteau> jordi_, si ya tienes instalado 32b, ya tendrás las particiones hechas. Asigna esas mismas particiones en "particionado manual
<jordi_> ok
<cousteau> y de paso, dile que formatee "/" pero que NO formatee "/home", así conservas tus datos y config
<esmirlin> cousteau, leíste lo que escribí?
<jordi_> pero allí veo una swap muy pequeña (de 94Mb, tengo 1,5 de RAM) y me dice que asigne un punto de montaje...
<jordi_> solo creó 2 particiones
<jordi_> hice el particionado automático la otra vez
<jordi_> ah
<jordi_> y en la columna "punto de montaje" no aparece nada en "particionado manual"
<cousteau> esmirlin, yo uso Lubuntu y me va bien
<cousteau> jordi_, pues quizá tengas que poner a mano / y /home
<jordi_> o sea, que borro las 2 particiones linux
<cousteau> me tengo que ir, hasta otra
<jordi_> y creo 3
<jordi_> puntos de montaje /, /swap y /home no?
<cousteau> ah, sólo tienes / y swap? entonces quizá te convenga crear tres, sí
<jordi_> sisi
<cousteau> swap no tiene punto de montaje, le dices que es "tipo swap" y ya te la reconoce
<jordi_> vale
<esmirlin> y la swap en qué medida es importante tenerla¿?
<jordi_> y el tamaño con 1,5GB de ram?
<jordi_> esque me da miedo porque comparto disco con XP
<cousteau> me suena que si swap < ram no puedes "suspender a disco"... pero por otro lado con bastante ram no es necesaria
<jordi_> no quiero cargarmelo todo
<jordi_> ok
<esmirlin> y teniendo 1Gb de ram, si amplío a 2Gb cambiará mucho la cosa¿?
<esmirlin> o no merece la pena
<cousteau> bueno, me tengo que ir... si te da reparo, usa antes el gparted para crear y redimensionar las particiones a mano
<jordi_> pues lo dejaré como está
<jordi_> ok
<jordi_> gracias
<cousteau> esmirlin, depende de qué te falte; si te quedas corto de ram con frecuencia, pues entonces sí
<jordi_> :S
<jordi_> bueno...
<fosco_> buenas
<esmirlin> chicos tengo una pregunta, estoy desesperado porque no consigo un OS para el netbook que funcione bien... unity me va lentísimo, y quería preguntaros si con la versión 2D realmente se nota la diferencia, porque he probado e17, lubuntu, openbox y todos son muy tediosos de configurar... (y muy feos xD)
<Chichar> buenos dias
<gilbert_> como esta la comunidad ubuntera today
<gilbert_> Hola tengo dos monitores en nvidia 9400gt el primero por dvi el segundo por vga. El que esta conectado por DVI, se puede ajustar a resolucion 1280x1024, pero el que esta por vga no lo permite. Alguna idea con esto.
<gilbert_> Ya inverti los monitores y es el mismo resultado
<mimecar> las dos salidas son independientes?
<gilbert_> Tengo dual boot y en Win 7 no hay problemas.
<gilbert_> si
<gilbert_> saludos mimecar
<mimecar> no se me ocurre nada
<gilbert_> Reconoce como un plug and play al monitor que este por DVI, pero no asi por VGA.
<slakd> holas
<gilbert_> hola
<gilbert_> mimecar: si pongo un adapatador VGA-DVI que pasaria
<gilbert_> bueno supongo que nada seguiria siendo analogo
<mimecar> eso mismo
<gilbert_> tendria que cambiar grafica con dos salida dvi
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> esperar que los drivers de nvidia funcionen bien
<gilbert_> yea/ creo esperare a abril cuand venga el UBUNTU 11.04 que por lo que e leido promete mucho
<mimecar> todas las versiones de ubuntu son similares
<gilbert_> mimecar: es verdad que todas las versiones de Ubuntu son similares. pero echale un vistaso a este bolg. http://www.neobuntu.com/2011/02/03/ubuntu-11-04-estara-fuera-de-este-mundo/
<Guest49506> hola,  quiero agregar variables de entorno sin entrar como root, adonde las escribo?
<mimecar> Guest49506: solo las crearás para el usuario actual
<Guest49506> esta bien
<mimecar> gilbert_: ya algo que empieza con "las 200 líneas milagrosas del kernel..." no da mucha confianza
<gilbert_> ja ja ja esta buenoeso
<mimecar> un kernel más reciente, actualizaciones de los drivers 3D y libreoffice
<mimecar> tampoco es un cambio tan grande
<gilbert_> No me desanimes que estoy en fase migratoria hacia LInux, ja ja ja .
<mimecar> tiene cosas nuevas, pero eso de que promete mucho esa versión...
<Guest49506> mimecar estuve viendo cargar variables de entorno  como root en /etc/profile,   pero aparece un código que me desanimó  (f [ -d /etc/profile.d ]; then.....)
<mimecar> Guest49506: ¿para que necesitas crear variables para el usuario root?
<Guest49506> no se si para root, por eso no es necesario
<Guest49506> como usuario esta ok
<Guest49506> pero tambien entre en .profile y iene un código raro ese archivo
<Guest49506> pense que era un alista de variables
<mimecar> que código raro
<Guest49506> ya te lo paso
<Guest49506> http://pastebin.com/ecCsZcys
<Guest49506> ese es mi ~/.profile
<mimecar> en que línea está
<Guest49506> esa es la duda. no veo donde esta $PATH escrito, por ejemplo
<Guest49506> y no se donde añadir en ese codigo mis variables
<mimecar> eso solo carga el archivo la configuración de bash
<Guest49506> y dónde añado mis variables?
<Guest49506> abajo?
<mimecar> pruebalo
<Guest49506> tengo que añadir una ruta  a MANPATH, por ejemplo, pero si no veo lo que ya tiene cargado, no puedo añadir, sino que reemplazo
<Guest49506> la instalación de TEX me dice "Añada /usr/texlive/2010/texmf/doc/man a MANPATH"
<Guest49506> donde está MANPATH?
<wrf> alguien puede ayudarme? Ubuntu no me reconoce un ratón usb pero al enchufarlo al puerto el led de la base se enciende
<mimecar> eso solo indica que el puerto usb tiene alimentación
<wrf> bueno q recuerde en la caja no ponía q fuese compatible con linux
<mimecar> todos los ratones son compatibles
<wrf> pero algo tan sencillo, alguna solución tendrá, no?
<mimecar> ese ratón funciona?
<wrf> entonces pq no funciona mimecar? q puedo hacer?
<wrf> si en windows va
<mimecar> ¿en el mismo ordenador?
<wrf> si
<mimecar> tiene que funcionar igual si está conectado al mismo puerto
<wrf> pues hago en consola lsusb
<wrf> y solo me aparece la cam
<wrf> no me aparece el ratón
<wrf> y ya te digo en windows va
<mimecar> que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<wrf> la 10.10
<wrf> la última
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<wrf> si
<mimecar> ¿con el live cd te pasa igual?
<wrf> con el live cd no lo he probado
<wrf> pero si no lo reconoce aqui, no creo q el live cd lo reconozca
<wrf> ademas no tengo .iso de ubuntu aqui solo una de linux mint q para el caso y probar sera lo mismo, no?
<mimecar> prueba lo que tengas
<wrf> joder q raro tio
<wrf> se enciende el led asi q el puerto lo esta alimentando
<wrf> tiene q ser un rollo de controlador
<wrf> pero es q este ratón no traia cd ni nada
<mimecar> un ratón no necesita drivers
<wrf> entonces pq no lo reconoce
<mimecar> puede ser que hayas modificado algo del sistema
<wrf> del sistema?
<mimecar> si
<wrf> como que?
<mimecar> no se lo que puedes haber tocado de tu sistema
<mimecar> pero un ratón funciona igual en windows y en linux
<wrf> el caso es q tengo otro logitech y lo coge sin problemas pero este q es de una marca todo rara polytop nada
<ivedci89> un raton puede necesitar drivers, si tiene màs funciones de las comunes. he visto ratones con cuatro botones màs de los conocidos comunmente
<wrf> a ver si es q al ser mas viejo el usb no es 2.0
<mimecar> wrf: un ratón se comunica como usb 1
<mimecar> no necesita tanto ancho de banda
<wrf> si el puerto lo alimenta, al hacer en consola lsusb debería aparecerme, cierto?
<mimecar> si no pruebas el live no lo sabrás
<wrf> me aparecen todos los puertos vacios excepto la cam, como si no tuviese nada conectado
<wrf> voy a probar con el live
<Guest69000> como puedo tener los nuevos efectos de cheese
<Guest69000> ?
<ivedci89> mi pregunta, tal vez se sale de la informatica tradicional: pero conocen algun FingerPrint que tenga comunicacion por Profibus?
<mimecar> Guest69000: teniendo la versión de cheese que los use
<Guest69000> mimecar obvio pero como la instalo
<Guest69000> ?
<mimecar> si no está en los repositorios mira si tiene un PPA
<mimecar> en caso contrario tendrás que compilar
<Guest69000> mimecar ok graicas
<ivedci89> mi pregunta, tal vez se sale de la informatica tradicional: pero conocen algun FingerPrint que tenga comunicacion por Profibus?
<ivedci89> hola
<Guest69000> ni idea q es profius
<mimecar> ivedci89: este canal está poco relacionado con buses industriales
<ivedci89> mmm entiendo, y en que canal puedo hablar de ésto?
<mimecar> no lo se
<ivedci89> uhfff  jeje. manso lio tengo con profibus
<ivedci89> hacemo maquinaas lavadoras de botellas entre otras cosas y un cliente especifico que para la marcha y cambios de variable del programa de la lavadora, quiere que el operario/s se logueen con su huella dactilar.
<mimecar> busca algún canal que maquinaria industrial
<ivedci89> las maquinas son automatizadas por PLC's, el PLC siemens que usamos tiene ethernet usb y profibus.
<ivedci89> veo que hago.
<ivedci89> ah, alguien sabe como hacer para que mi cliente de MI pidgin no tenga que usar un puerto para conectarme al IRC ?
<mimecar> si no usas un puerto no tienes conexión al irc
<ivedci89> exacto..--->eso! estuve varios dias sin conexion por culpa de un cambio en mi red.
<fenix> hola a todos
<ivedci89> hola gente... uso pidgin, y en ésta ventana los sonidos no me funcionan, lo tengo activo y en ruidoso, con ALSA. Tambien hice Opciones-->Activar sonidos.
<fenix> :D
<ivedci89> hola gente... uso pidgin, y en ésta ventana los sonidos no me funcionan, lo tengo activo y en ruidoso, con ALSA. Tambien hice Opciones-->Activar sonidos. Cómo activo el sonido en la sala irc?
<mimecar> una salida de irc no tiene sonidos
<ivedci89> porque? me gustaria que si tenga... si cundo chateo con un solo usuario tengo sonidos.
<xangua> herramientas>sonido, ahí tienes muchas opciones
<mimecar> en las preferencias de sonido los has activado?
<xangua> herramientas>preferencias>sonido*
<ivedci89> probé de activar todo!!! y nada no hay modo de que #Ubuntu-es  me de un sonido...
<mimecar> activado y con sonido?
<mimecar> si tienes sonido en otras redes el sonido funciona bien
<ivedci89> si... con otras ventanas el sonido anda, pero con esta no.
<mimecar> tienes sonidos asociados?
<ivedci89> mmm cómo asociados?
<mimecar> en lo que te ha dicho xangua
<ivedci89> sisi... estan marcados casi todos...
<xangua> pues yo acabo de activar todas las casillas y uff que molesto :S
 * xangua vuelve a desactivar los sonidos de la paloma
<mimecar> ivedci89: marcados y con sonido?
<ivedci89> waw, ahora sonó, pero porque pusiste mi nombre y la ventana estaba minimizada, pero es la unica vez...
<ivedci89> pero hay veces que deberia sonar tmbien y no lo hace
<ivedci89> mimecar: mira esto: http://process-641766.webuda.com/images/aaaaaa-sound-pidgin.png
<jvargas90> hacer overclocking en ubuntu??
<mimecar> mi no entender la frase
<jvargas90> como hacer overclocking en ubuntu??
<mimecar> mejor
<jvargas90> jejeje
<cousteau> jvargas90, creo que en todos los OS es igual: entras en la BIOS, y ajustas la frecuencia
<cousteau> (pero no sé hasta qué punto es peligroso)
<mimecar> si lo haces mal te puedes quedar sin ordenador
 * cousteau recuerda el vídeo de "overclockeando un CPU sin ventilador"
<jvargas90> pero con windows, se puede manipular de forma automatixa
<ivedci89> mimecar: no será sin "procesador"?
<mimecar> ivedci89: si tocas la tarjeta gráfica, no
<cousteau> ivedci89, depende del tamaño de la onda expansiva
<mimecar> jvargas90: windows por defecto permite hacer eso?
<ivedci89> ah
<jvargas90> mejor dejarlo por defaULT
<mamece2> hola, me gustaria saber quien usa aqui ubuntu 10.10 de 64 bit
<mimecar> !ask mamece2
<kubot> mamece2: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<mamece2> me gustaria saber si es estable ubuntu 10.10 de 64 bit. y saber si ya tiene soporte java y flash
<fosco_> mamece2: es estable y tiene ese soporte desde hace años
<mimecar> es estable desde hace varios años y funciona flash de 64 bits
<fosco_> mimecar lentorro ;)
<mamece2> todo lo q encontre por google tiene fecha de 2006 :S #fail
<mimecar> estoy programando al mismo tiempo :P
<mamece2> tengo dos disco duros, en uno puedo tener windows XP 32 bit y en otro ubuntu 10.10 64 bits instalado?
<fosco_> mamece2: si
<mimecar> mamece2: si tu ordenador es de 64 bits si
<mamece2> mimecar, tiene soporte EM64T (intel). gracias por responder mis dudas
<fenix> amigos acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.10 pero tengo un problema
<fenix> al intentar ejecutar algun getor de actualizaciones me dice fallo descarga la informacion del repositorio
<fenix> luego dice compruebe su conexion de internet
<mimecar> usa otro repositorio
<fenix> no tengo mas :S
<mimecar> ?
<mimecar> ve al centro de software y cambialo
<fenix> por donde me meto??
<fenix> y disculpa mi ignorancia
<mimecar> centro de software, editar, última opción
<fenix> donde dice Origenes del software??
<mamece2> como puedo cambiar el password del keyring?
<mimecar> fenix: si
<fenix> ok pero esta seleccionado el de mi pais no importa si lo cambio??
<mimecar> no
<fenix> gracias mimecar
<cousteau> mamece2, es el mismo que el de tu usuario, no?
<mamece2> cousteau, solo tengo un usuario y le puse una clave q me parece facil, entonces quiero poner una mas compleja, donde podria cambiar eso?
<cousteau> mamece2, en "Usuarios y grupos"
<cousteau> Sistema > Admin > Usuarios y grupos > Contraseña: Cambiar...
<mamece2> cousteau muchas gracias
<Gaia_> saludos hermanos.. una pregunta.. codecs para swf en totem o kmplayer?
<mimecar> instala ubuntu-restricted o vlc
<felo> hola buen dia
<Gaia_> mimecar, ok.-
<felo> necsito ayuda para compilar un kernel backfire
<colo> buen dia a todos!!!
<Gaia_> mimecar, grx.. tocara con vlc por ke los ubuntu-restricted  ya estan.
<Gaia_> grx
<colo> foresmost o testdisk para recuperar archivos?
<mimecar> kernel backfire ?
<cousteau> Gaia_, swf no es un formato de película
<cousteau> si te refieres a flv, entonces sí... pero en vlc debería verse sin más
<Gaia_> me refiero a flash
<Gaia_> .swf
<felo> mimecar, si es una distro para routers con cpu bcm63xx
<Gaia_> cousteau, solo el firefox me lo reproduce..
<felo> http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howto/build?s
<cousteau> sí, flash no es un formato de película, es un formato de dibujo vectorial con la posibilidad de poner animaciones e interactuar mediante clicks
<cousteau> tendrás que reproducirlos en el firefox u otro navegador (o con gnash, que los puede abrir en una ventana)
<Gaia_> cousteau, la idea es tener un solo reproductor para todo... me expliko
<Gaia_> no puedo hacerlo con vlc?
<cousteau> pero vamos, no lo puedes ver en un reproductor de vídeo porque no es un vídeo
<Gaia_> ohh cousteau
<Gaia_> bn grcias loko.. voi a ver mejor pasarlo a avi y listo
<cousteau> Gaia_, igual que tampoco puedes poner presentaciones de power point o ejecutar juegos en VLC
<cousteau> Gaia_, si lo dices por youtube
<Gaia_> cousteau, jeje
<cousteau> eso es un reproductor de flash que a su vez reproduce vídeos en formato FLV
<cousteau> si consigues el vídeo en FLV ese sí que lo puedes ver en VLC o Totem
<Gaia_> ok cousteau i get it..
<Gaia_> gracias..
<cousteau> de hecho, el Totem tiene un plugin para navegar y buscar en YouTube
<Gaia_> de hecho es un tuto de centOS tocara bajar gnash
<Gaia_> para estos casos.
<mimecar> Gaia_: si consigues que te funcione con gnash... suerte
<cousteau> (pista: si tienes flash 10.1 o anterior, y ves el vídeo en youtube, en la carpeta /tmp te aparecerá un vídeo con un nobmre rarísimo, algo así como "FlashGreDg4D")
<cousteau> (puedes abrir _ese_ archivo con el VLC o el que sea)
<colo> foresmost necesita de mucho tiempo para recuperar archivos jpg?
<Gaia_> cousteau, grx.
<cousteau> pero necesitas tener el firefox abierto mientras carga el vídeo (una vez ha terminado de cargar, podrías copiarlo y guardarlo, con extensión .flv por si acaso)
<colo> Gaia_, los videos estan en tmp, espera que los cargue completamente
<cousteau> Gaia_, en resumen, vídeos de youtube se pueden ver, vídeos de Home Star Runner no
<Gaia_> colo, cousteau grx no me complico la vida y bajo el gnash y listo
<Gaia_> gracias broders. sigo estudiando
<Gaia_> ;)
<Gaia_> paz.
<cousteau> Gaia_, para qué quieres hacer eso? ya tienes el firefox, que te abre flash
<Gaia_> si pero no en graned
<Gaia_> en pekeño y no puedo personalizar el tamaño
<cousteau> puedes ponerlo en grande
<Gaia_> es muy grande o muy pekeño
<cousteau> si abres la dirección del vídeo (nosequé/nosecuántos.swf) se te pone ocupando toda la pantalla
<cousteau> *toda la ventana
<Gaia_> ok probare.. por ke no me gusta estar instalando de todo
<cousteau> además, el gnash no es muy bueno, y si te lo instalas me parece que te deja funcionar el plugin oficial de flash
<Gaia_> ya les cuento
<cousteau> Gaia_, instalando qué? el firefox?
<Gaia_> el gnash
<cousteau> ah... pues eso
<proxyborg> buenas tardes, alguna bestia del overclock ? para ir a offtopic
<cousteau> ya te digo que flash está pensando para verse en un navegador
<Gaia_> cousteau, si ya me di cuenta
<Gaia_> ya lo estoy viendo.
<felo> alguien tiene una idea de como compilar un kernel?
<Gaia_> mucho mejor ke instalar no se ke cosa..
<cousteau> !kernel
<kubot> El núcleo de Ubuntu es el kernel Linux, ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Kernel o https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel (en inglés). No se recomienda compilar tu propio kernel, ya que este se actualiza regularmente y es una tarea para usuarios avanzados que puede dejar tu sistema inbooteable, si aún lo deseas puedes ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (inglés)
<mimecar> felo: ./configure; make; make install
<Gaia_> felo, :s
<felo> si es no es problema
<mimecar> pero recuerda que eso no compilará el kernel ese que quieres
<dabor> felo, http://mogaal.com/articulos/kernel-a-la-debian.html
<erUSUL> mimecar: el kernel no tiene ./configure ;P
<mimecar> la costumbre
<cousteau> mimecar, no había que hacer ./configure-ncurses o algo así?
<mimecar> tienes una fase de configuración, eso seguro
<dabor> cousteau, make menuconfig
<cousteau> eeeso
<felo> si ya lo he echo sin problemas siguendo el tuto pero quiero agregar unas librerias porque cuando termino y lo instalo encuentro un error o un bug en la libreria libstdcpp y pues por eso decidi compilarlo y gregar la libreria desde el inicio el problema es que la libreria esta en ipk y no se como descomprimirla
<felo> dabor, use exactamente ese comando
<fosco_> felo: las librerias no se compilan con el kernel
<felo> mmm
<mimecar> fosco_: es un kernel para un router
<felo> pueso simplenete agregarla entonces?
<mimecar> pregunta en el canal de esa distribución para routers
<felo> otro problema solo se habar español
<felo> y el foro es solo en ingles
<cousteau> me parece que hay un canal #kernel o algo
<erUSUL> cousteau: hay un monton de maneras tienes menuconfig nconfig oldconfig randconfig allmoduleconfig nomoduleconfig defconfig etc etc etc ....
<cousteau> erUSUL, qué hace randconfig?
<mimecar> felo: usa un traductor para el foto
<mimecar> foro
<cousteau> hace lo que creo que hace?
<mimecar> estas usando un kernel para un sistema reducido, no para un ordenador
<colo> alguien me ayuda con el foremost, intento recuperar archivos jpg desde una sd, corre crea las carpetas pero no hay ningun contenido en ellas, alguna idea?
<felo> mimecar,  asi es
<mimecar> colo: si has escrito datos encima de los archivos no los podrás recuperar
<felo> se llama backfire
<erUSUL> cousteau: pues asignar las variables de configuracion al azar
<cousteau> erUSUL, me lo temía
<erUSUL> cousteau: cada var puede ser y n o m (module )
<cousteau> apuesto a que hubiera funcionado mejor que el que intenté compilar yo
<colo> mimecar, con testdisk algunos recupere, sera que la sd tiene que estar desmontada?
<erUSUL> cousteau: el README del kernel menciona 13 maneras
<dabor> colo, totalemnte
<colo> dabor, gracias
<dabor> colo, nunca trabajes con los sitemas montados
<mimecar> colo: has leido como funciona ese programa antes de hacer cosas?
<colo> solo lei un poco eso no jejej
<felo> si pero no me atrevo a reconstruir todo el tronco
<dabor> colo, mejor que testdisk es tener backup
<mimecar> colo: al hacer las pasadas se escribe en la tarjeta
<mimecar> si haces pruebas perderás cosas
<colo> entiendo ahora la verdad que no tenia ni idea
<colo> dabor, backup esta en los repo?
<mimecar> colo: la copia de seguridad es ANTES de perder los datos
<dabor> colo, backup=copia de seguridad ( no es un programa)
<dabor> cuac
<colo> ahh pense que backup era para recuperar datos, si pero backup de lo que perdi?
<cousteau> colo, claro, hay que ser previsor...
<cousteau> "más vale prevenir que currar"
<cousteau> y ahora estás currando un montón buscando cómo recuperar datos
<tkw-one> buenos dias, ¿que diferencia hay entre vpn y conexion escritorio remoto (vnc,rdp,ssh,xming, putty, xterm, term)?
<colo> jajajaja en realidad no se me ha perdido nada solo queria aprender a usar esta herramienta, gracias
<mimecar> tkw-one: vpn usa cifrado
<tkw-one> mimecar: ssh usa cifrado.
<mimecar> vpn cifra aunque el protocolo no lo soporte
<m4v> vpn y las otras opciones no tienen nada que ver
<m4v> vpn es un tipo de red, lo otros son programas para hacer una conexión remota, ya te lo dije en una oportunidad
<tkw-one> m4v: cuando alguien se conecta por vpn donde queda... en un terminal, en un xterminal, en un escritorio x11, o donde?
<mimecar> tkw-one: cifra automáticamente todo lo que pasa entre dos ordenadores
<m4v> vpn es como tener maquinas remotas en una lan local, no tiene sentido lo que preguntas.
<m4v> en una vpn igual vas a tener que usar ssh o vnc para conectarte a una maquina
<m4v> VPN no es un programa!
<tkw-one> m4v: como que no tiene sentido, cuando uno tiene maquinas en red solo puede ver las carpetas o recusros que comparte, pero no uedo ejecutar aplicaciones en modo remoto asi como asi... entonces mi pregunta es valida.
<mimecar> tkw-one: vpn solo cifra, no hace nada más
<cousteau> tkw-one, sí que puedes, con ssh
<m4v> tkw-one: vpn es solo una forma de poner PCs en red, no es muy distinto de tirar un cable utp para poner una PC en una LAN
<m4v> igual vas a necesitar usar otro programa para acceder los recursos de la otra pc
<tkw-one> entonces neceariamente debe usar un escritorio remoto para poder sacarle jugo al vpn... o sea es otra forma de control a distancia.
<mimecar> tkw-one: no
<cousteau> puedes usar ssh, no hace falta escritorio remoto
<m4v> podes usa vnc sin la vpn, lo único que rescato que el vpn cifra conexiones no cifradas.
<cousteau> (de hecho se puede montar una cosa parecida a rdp usando ssh -X)
<tkw-one> si, entiendo eso, lo queria decir es que para sacar el mayor provecho como usuario lo que debo hacer es correr un escritorio remoto.
<cousteau> depende de lo que quieras... yo prefiero usar ssh -XC
<m4v> tkw-one: porque no pruebas distintas opciones y te fijas cual es la mejor?
<cousteau> porque en vnc dependes de que haya una sesión abierta, y me parece que va más lento... de todas formas, lo que dice m4v, probar
<m4v> para mí una vpn no tiene sentido, usar ssh es más fácil.
<tkw-one> cousteau: yo he instalado todos los escritorios remotos posibles entre windows y linux y viceversa, y funcionan de maravilla, pero lo de vpn apenas lo voy a probar, por eso queria saber en que se difernciaban.
<cousteau> de hecho se puede usar para hacer túneles
<mimecar> tkw-one: vas a usar conexión cifrada con vnc?
<colo> chau foremost, no me recupero nada
<cousteau> tkw-one, por lo que he entendido, vpn lo único que hace es cifrar conexiones
<m4v> cousteau: que? no estas confunfiendo vpn con vnc?
<cousteau> m4v, no... ¿en qué línea?
<tkw-one> cousteau: por lo general pefiero usar ssh por tunel
<cousteau> (de todas formas tampoco sé muy bien qué hace vpn)
<mimecar> tkw-one: si ya estas usando una conexión cifrada no tiene sentido que la uses dentro de una vpn
<tkw-one> el problema es el siguiente, alguien necesita correr progrmas windows y linux en forma remota desde el exterior via internet.... yo le dije pues con un escritorio remoto es suficiente... pero como he visto muchos comentarios de vpn y no sabia si servia para lo mismo.. de alli mi pregunta.
<mimecar> si la vnc cifra la conexión, solo tendrás una perdida de velocidad al usar la vpn
<cousteau> no sé yo si vnc cifra...
<tkw-one> ya veo, con un solo cifrado basta.
<m4v> pero el vpn no te da el escritorio remoto, solo la conexion a la pc, es lo que estoy tratando de decir hace un tiempo
<mimecar> xDDDDD
<mimecar> animo m4v :P
<cousteau> tkw-one, eso es, sería o bien VNC, o bien VNC+VPN, nunca VPN a secas
<m4v> para ver el escritorio remoto vas a tener que usar otro programa, como vnc
<katarcis> todabia con lo mismo..
<katarcis> xD
<m4v> katarcis: todavía
<erUSUL> Daniel: hola
<Daniel> que tal, soy un nuevo usuario de ubuntu y tengo un problema con la conexión a internet
<tkw-one> en resumen, vpn es un cable virtual, y el escritorio remoto es necesario para un buen uso.. por asi decirlo es mas potente un escritorio remoto via ssh-tunel. segun veo
<Daniel> cuando instalé ubuntu después del windows 7 ultimate la conexión de internet no me funcionaba
<mimecar> tkw-one: escritorio remoto necesario para un buen uso?
<cousteau> tkw-one, algo así... o a lo mejor vale con escritorio remoto sin más
<m4v> cousteau: depende si el escritirio remoto cifra o no, no sé si lo hace siempre
<cousteau> mimecar, si el "buen uso" que le quiere dar es conectarse remotamente y ver el escritorio, pues sí...
<erUSUL> Daniel: que tipo de conexion tienes? router wifi ?
<Daniel> pero al formatear el disco duro e instalar sólamente ubuntu me funcionaba perfectamente......después al instalarle wl windows 7 nuevamente dejo de funcionar y obviamente ya ni siquiera me funciona el grub
<m4v> igual bueno, cifrar también depende de la seguridad que necesites.
<tkw-one> no lomieren como administradores de una red sino como usuarios de los progrmas que la pc remota alverga... en ese caso un escritorio remoto es lo menjor.
<Daniel> mi conexión es a través de cable
<mimecar> Daniel: windows 7 elimina grub
<cousteau> Daniel, es decir, el problema es que no puedes arrancar ubuntu, no que no puedes usar internet??
<erUSUL> Daniel: tienes que usar un livecd de ubuntu para recuperar el grub
<Daniel> no, ambos......primero que si tengo windows instalado al arrancar ubuntu no funciona el internet aunque si el correo
<Daniel> pero ahora además estoy sin la posibilidad de arrancar el ubuntu por el tema del grub
<mimecar> Daniel: si te va el correo te va internet
<erUSUL> pues ve por partes. recupera el grub con un livecd de ubuntu despues ya se verá lo de internet
<Daniel> mimecar debería ser así pero no, sólamente funciona el correo
<mimecar> el correo usa internet...
<cousteau> !grub2
<kubot> grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<Daniel> claro que si pero no funciona el mozilla ni chromium.....no me abre ninguna página
<cousteau> segundo link, me paree
<erUSUL> Daniel: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB#Usando_una_distribuci.C3.B3n_Live
<cousteau> (menos mal que guia-ubuntu funciona... hace poco no iba)
<Daniel> erusul justamente eso fue lo que intenté pero necesito internet para poder instalar el grub
<erUSUL> Daniel: grub2 deberia venir instalado en el livecd
<erUSUL> Daniel: o que verison de ubuntu estas usando ?
<Daniel> la versión que tengo es la 10.10
<Daniel> como hago para instalar el grub2 desde el live cd
<erUSUL> Daniel: sique las instruciones del wiki
<Daniel> ya entendí.....lo intentaré nuevamente....pero que hago si continúa fallando el internet, alguna sugerencia?
<adrian15> Daniel: Descargate el paquete de grub2 y alguna de sus dependencias desde windows a un pendrive e instalar manualmente desde el live cd
<Jogui> Buenas familiaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Daniel> bueno voy a desconectarme ahora e intentar recuperar nuevamente el grub2 para poder arrancar desde ubuntu y ojalá pueda conectarme
<Daniel> gracias a todos por su ayuda
<Jogui> amigos, parece que se sigue resistiendo la tarjeta usb wifi ^^
 * LinuxO chauuu saludooossss que tengan un buen díaaa!!
<Jogui> hay alguna forma de saber si una tarjeta wifi usb esta con los controladores bien puestos? (tipo algun comando etc)
<fosco_> Jogui: ifconfig
<Jogui> ok
<Jogui> es curioso, me salen 2 conexiones..
<Jogui> la wlan0 se que es la wifi
<Jogui> pero la lo, que puede ser?
<fosco_> lo = localhost
<mimecar> loop0 es del sistema
<Jogui> la conexion lo, sale con mascara de red y ip y todo :O
<fosco_> un interfaz virtual
<Jogui> ah, o sea que no cuenta como una tarjeta de red
<Jogui> (y tampoco puede molestar a la wlan0)?
<fosco_> no molesta
<Jogui> oki, he hecho ifconfig
<Jogui> sale wlan0
<Jogui> por lo tanto, esta bien instalada?
<fosco_> a nivel de hardware y de driver esta bien
<fosco_> si hay algun problema es de configuracion de la red
<Jogui> por lo tanto, no es problema de la controladora, porque he hecho $ sudo lshw -c network y sale tambien un nombre en driver y en driverversion
<fosco_> si tienes wlan0 es q a nivel de hardware/driver está bien
<fosco_> si no va bien la conexion es cosa de la configuracion de red
<Jogui> y eso en que se puede traducir, en problemas del network-manager del linux, por ejemplo?
<fosco_> en por ejemplo q le hayas puesto mal las DNS
<fosco_> o q tu router no asigne bien la IP...
<Jogui> no he puesto dns ni ip ni nada
<Jogui> deberia...?
<fosco_> intenta navegar por IP directamente
<fosco_> si funciona el problema es de DNS
<aker> hola a todos!
<aker> tengo un problema con xampp
<aker> resulta que me lo he descargado
<aker> lo he instalado y me iba bien
<aker> pero luego he borrado la carpeta lammp de /opt/
<fosco_> Jogui: pon la IP de google en el navegador
<aker> y al volver a instalar xampp
<fosco_> si entras en google es que tienes un problema con las DNS
<aker> al iniciarlo dice que no puede iniciar apache
<mimecar> aker: las carpetas no se borran a lo bestia
<aker> ya
<aker> pero se me ha ido la olla
<fosco_> pues eso es lo que pasa cuando "se te va al olla"
<fosco_> que las cosas dejan de funcionar
<mimecar> reinstala la versión que tenias de apache
<fosco_> reinstala apache, eso seguramente lo solucionará
<mimecar> fosco_: lento :P
<aker> reinstalaré xampp
<fosco_> 1-1
<fosco_> ;)
<mimecar> aker: lo que tenías instalado
<aker> eso es, xampp
<Jogui> y para encontrar la ip, debo hacer ping www.google.com
<aker> reiniciare el ordenador
<aker> una vez me funciono
<mimecar> Jogui: si no tienes conexión, como vas a sacar la IP?
<Jogui> es lo que me estaba preguntando x'D
<cousteau> Jogui, si `ping www.google.com` te da la IP, los DNS te funcionan
<Jogui> la cuestion es que sin internet, no pueod hace rping ni descargar drivers ni apt-get ni nada...
<Jogui> aunque si el problema no es con los controladores
<cousteau> bueno, si tienes acceso a internet de otra forma...
<cousteau> ejemplo: si tienes un cable ethernet y un router a mano
<Jogui> en ese pc no lo tengo... x'D
<Jogui> hago por wifi, porque la ethernet esta quemada ... jeje
<cousteau> y si no, desde el synaptic hay uan opción de "crear script de descarga de paquetes"
<cousteau> Jogui, ah O_o
<aker> acabo de iniciar xampp
<aker> y ahora al poner localhost en el navegador
<aker> ya me entra en la pagina del xampp
<aker> pero cuando le doi a "español" o a otro cualquier idioma, no funciona
<aker> no pasa a la pagina de administracion
<aker> creo q es problema del php
<aker> porque voy a localhost/phpmyadmin
<aker> y me sale un error
<mimecar> esa direccion no se escribe asi
<fosco_> Jogui: 74.125.230.81 <- la ip de google, apuntala e intentalo
<Jogui> la meto en el navegador directamente, fosco_
<fosco_> si
<Jogui> no funciona
<Jogui> ayer con mimecar y tarrasquero probamos ha hacer wlan0 scan
<Jogui> y no detecta redes
<Jogui> pero cojo el movil o la psp o el portatil
<Jogui> y detectan la conexion wifi
<colo> como recupero los iconos de cerrado minimizado de las ventanas, desaparecieron!!!
<Jogui> iwlist scan me dice:
<Jogui> wlan0 no scan results
<katarcos> :P
<katarcis> :P
<SergioMeneses> katarcos, ?
<katarcos> que?
<SergioMeneses> katarcos, jajaja -> :P
<katarcos> xD
<Jogui> he leido de algo llamado ndiswrapper
<Jogui> podria serme de utilidad?
<mimecar> el sistema reconoce tu tarjeta wifi, en principio no
<katarcos> de casualidad tienes ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Jogui> siiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<katarcos> jaja ..
<Jogui> :O
<katarcos> ubuntu 10.10 salio pesimo con wifi y con las tarjetas de video
<katarcos> entre otras cosas
<Jogui> no me digas
<katarcos> jaja
<Jogui> eso me puede salvar el culo x'D
<katarcos> mejor 10.04  o debian
<Jogui> em...
<mimecar> eso de recomendar Debian...
<mimecar> es un cambio importante
<Jogui> he pillado ubuntu 10.10 porque me han dicho que era de lo mas nuevo...
<katarcos> ya salio la version 6.0 .. claro que es muy distinto a ubuntu
<katarcos> no es tan visual
<Jogui> no he probado ninguna distro aun...
<katarcos> jogui.. si es lo mas nuevo.. pero  no siempre lo mas nuevo es mejor
<Jogui> ya, lo entiendo
<katarcos> 10.04 seguro ye reconoce el wifi aunque en 10.10 algunos lo hacen funcionar pero despues de un buen taro de google
<katarcos> :P
<katarcos> xd
<Jogui> aha
<Jogui> pues que putada eso de no poder ir actualizando cuando salga un ubuntu nuevo n?
<Jogui> u.u
<katarcos> ayer me baje debian 6.. es mucho mas dificil de instalar que ubuntu.. :S
<Jogui> aunque si asi puedo pillar internet y emepzar a explorar
<Jogui> encantadisimo de la vida ^^
<katarcos> pense que iba venir mas visual
<mimecar> katarcos: tienes un kernel 2.6.30/32 y gnome 2.30
<mimecar> ubuntu 11 llevará un kernel 2.6.38
<katarcos> jaja mimecar
<katarcos> como sabes? :P
<Jogui> a que te refieres con eso mimecar?
<katarcos> karnel es el núcleo
<mimecar> Jogui: son versiones más antiguas de los programas
<Jogui> aja, o sea que cada programa para ir bien tiene que tener el mismo kernel que el SO
<mimecar> los programas son independientes del kernel
<mimecar> ubuntu lleva gnome 2.32
<Jogui> ah
<mimecar> prueba con ubuntu 10.04 por si te funciona el wifi
<Jogui> esta descargando
<Jogui> ojala sea eso ^^
<katarcos> acabo de darme cuenta que en youtube se puede jugar skane mientras se ve el video xD
<Jogui> xDD
<felo> alguien sabe como descomprimir un archivo ipk?
<Cibort> Con 7zip
<Cibort> Se hace
<felo> ok deja pruebo tanks
<makova> hola
<Cibort> Hola
<makova> cuántas veces he intentado entrar y hasta hoy no podía,jeje
<Cibort> Jajajajajajaja
<Cibort> Bienvenida entonces :D
<katarcos> jajajaaj
<katarcos> Welcome :D
<katarcos> xD
<Cibort> katarcos
<makova> ;)
<katarcos> dime
<Cibort> Le puse awn lucido
<makova> llevo desde el verano utilizando exclusivamente software libre
<Cibort> http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/5341/pantallazobi.png
<Cibort> Quedo asi
<katarcos> lo maximo que le pongo yo.. es fondo de angelina golie a la terminal jajaja
<Cibort> Jajajajajaja
<katarcos> te quedo bonito
<Cibort> :)
<katarcos> antes yo tenia macbuntu
<katarcos> pero no uso ubuntu por lo bonito que pueda verse
<Cibort> Hablamos mas tarde que iba de salida
<Cibort> :)
<Cibort> Bye!
<makova> hasta luego
<Cibort> Bye, makova :D
<katarcos> bye cibort
<katarcos> tenia jdownloader abierto y casi descargo tu screenshot xD
<makova> en el pc de sobremesa tengo compiz y awn expectacular
<makova> a mí me pasa con megamanager
<katarcos> makova de donde eres?
<makova> granada y tú?
<katarcos> granada?
<katarcos> pais? xD
<makova> España, jje
<katarcos> aa
<mimecar> recordar que los logs son públicos, cualquier persona puede leer los datos que pongais
<katarcos> si
<katarcos> :P
<makova> vaya
<makova> bueno en unos cuantos foros ya saben de donde soy
<makova> gracias mimecar
<hernihil> hola
<makova> buenas
<hernihil> alguien me podria ayudar con la instalacion de xampp?
<hernihil> al iniciarlo me dice q el servicio php no lo puede iniciar!
<katarcos> mm no lo eh usado
<makova> yo no se ni lo que es
<mimecar> php no tiene servidor
<mimecar> únicamente apache lo usa
<hernihil> mimecar al poner
<hernihil> sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start
<hernihil> me inicia apache
<hernihil> y varios mas
<hernihil> pero php no
<mimecar> no te puede iniciar php
<hernihil> Starting XAMPP for Linux 1.7.4...
<hernihil> XAMPP: XAMPP-Apache is already running.
<hernihil> XAMPP: Starting MySQL...
<hernihil> XAMPP: Couldn't start MySQL!
<hernihil> XAMPP: XAMPP-ProFTPD is already running.
<mimecar> porque no se tiene que iniciar
<hernihil> XAMPP for Linux started.
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> pon el texto en pastebin
<mimecar> el bot te ha silenciado, no podrás hablar en un minuto
<katarcos> adios a todfos
<katarcos> mas tarde dentro
<makova> adios
<makova> katarcos
<hernihil> http://pastebin.com/72a02YSk
<hernihil> ahi va
<mimecar> el único error aparece con mysql
<mimecar> php no se inicia
<hernihil> como puedo solucionar eso mimecar?
<hernihil> te explico
<mimecar> instala mysql
<hernihil> me he descargado el xampp desde su web
<hernihil> y en ese paquete viene todo
<hernihil> apache, php, mysql etc
<mimecar> hernihil: esa es muy mala idea
<hernihil> por?
<mimecar> en linux no se tienen que descargar los programas de sus webs
<mimecar> quita las carpetas que has puesto y usa el gestor de paquetes
<hernihil> me he bajado los achivos y ponia q eran para linux
<hernihil> en formato. tar.gz
<hernihil> y dice q descomprima el contenido en /opt/
<hernihil> y ya esta
<hernihil> y que luego en una terminal ponga
<hernihil> sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start
<mimecar> hernihil: quita esos archivos y usa el gestor de paquetes
<hernihil> pero el xampp esta en el gestor de paquetes?
<makova> lo mejor es de los repos
<mimecar> si
<hernihil> pues en synaptic xampp no esta
<mimecar> busca lamp
<mimecar> o instala los programas sueltos
<hernihil> lamp tampoco esta
<hernihil> pero mira
<mimecar> tal como lo estabas haciendo si aparece un fallo de seguridad tu servidor NO se actualizaría automáticamente
<hernihil> necsito instalar xampp para luego instalar openbiblio
<hernihil> y para poner openbiblio solo lo se hacer con xampp
<hernihil> asi q necesito poner xampp tal y como dicen las guias
<hernihil> y antes me ha salido bien
<hernihil> pero se me ha ido la olla
<mimecar> si prefieres tu método instala mysql
<hernihil> y he borrado la carpeta lampp de /opt/
<hernihil> ok
<hernihil> instalaré mysql
<mimecar> pero tendrás que comprobar a diario si hay actualizaciones de seguridad
<mimecar> si
<hernihil> ok
<hernihil> desde donde instalo mysql, desde synaptic o desde terminal?
<mimecar> las dos formas hacen lo mismo
<hernihil> ok
<hernihil> via terminal me dice q no existe
<hernihil> y en synaptic hay a saco!
<hernihil> buff nada
<hernihil> sigue dando el mismo error
<mimecar> que has instalado
<hernihil> mysql-server
<mimecar> que error te da
<hernihil> no perdon
<hernihil> he instalado php5-mysql
<hernihil> el error sigue siendo este
<hernihil> http://pastebin.com/72a02YSk
<hernihil> mirando en gestor de paquetes
<hernihil> veo q tengo instalado:
<hernihil> mysql-common
<hernihil> limysqlclient16
<hernihil> entonces se supone que tengo mysql no?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> instala mysql server
<hernihil> ok
<hernihil> persiste el problema
<katarcos> mimecar te hablan :P
<mimecar> hernihil: di que paquete has instalado y el error
<hernihil> he instalado mysql-server
<hernihil> y junto con el se me han instalado muchos otros paquetes
<hernihil> pero sigue dando el problema de:
<hernihil> http://pastebin.com/72a02YSk
<mimecar> sudo service mysql start
<mimecar> mira si eso lo inicia
<slakd> tienes xampp instalado
<hernihil> mysql: unrecognized service
<hernihil> slakd
<hernihil> me lo he bajado de su web
<hernihil> y lo he descomprimido en /opt/
<hernihil> con permisos evidentemente
<hernihil> y al iniciarlo me da ese error
<hernihil> http://pastebin.com/72a02YSk
<slakd> haber dale
<hernihil> a que le doi?
<slakd> mm proba parando el xampp y reiniciandolo de nuevo
<hernihil> ok
<slakd> sudo /opt/lampp/lampp restart
<hernihil> XAMPP: Couldn't start MySQL!
<hernihil> mysql no me lo inicia
<mimecar> tendrás que ver como se llama el servicio de mysql
<hernihil> a ver
<hernihil> segun la web de xampp
<hernihil> lleva esta
<hernihil> MySQL 5.5.8
<hernihil> he estado leyendo
<hernihil> y me dice que tengo que desinstalar mysql y apache porque xampp ya los trae
<hernihil> y si estan los dos crea conflicto
<slakd> si eso es cierto
<hernihil> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/118921
<slakd> instalaste antes mysql por separado?
<hernihil> lo he visto aqui
<hernihil> no
<hernihil> por separado no
<hernihil> la cosa esque tenia antes xampp
<hernihil> pero borre la carpeta lampp de /opt/
<hernihil> y al volver a ponerla
<hernihil> empezó el problema ese
<hernihil> asi que
<hernihil> deberia de borrar todo lo q tenga q ver con mysql, apache o php no?
<slakd> sudo rm -rf /opt/lampp
<slakd> desintala asi y vuelves a instalarla
<slakd> habe q pasa
<cousteau> por qué todo el mundo usa ese comando?
<hernihil> ok
<mimecar> slakd: NUNCA pongas ese comando
<hernihil> por?
<cousteau> no sabéis que un espacio en ese comando puede borrar el disco entero?
<mimecar> hernihil: espera
<mimecar> no lo pobas
<mimecar> pongas
<mimecar> hernihil: un espacio entre / y opt y borras todo el disco
<hernihil> ok
<mimecar> hernihil: gksudo nautilus
<mimecar> y lo borras de forma gráfica
<hernihil> y borro la carpeta ok
<hernihil> ya la he borrado
<hernihil> slakd
<slakd> no me habia dado cuenta
<hernihil> ahora vuelvo a ponerla?
<slakd> de esa observacion
<slakd> es cierto bastaria un espacio y te borra el disco duro
<slakd> hay q tener cuidado
<mimecar> slakd: directamente no hay que usarlo
<slakd> pero es una forma facil de borrar toda esa carpeta de una no?
<mimecar> una forma muy mala
<hernihil> slakd ya he quitado lampp de /opt/
<mimecar> slakd: desde consola se puede usar mc
<slakd> volve a descomprimirla como indica en la pagina de xampp
<mimecar> pero no el comando r m
<hernihil> ok
<hernihil> ahora vuelvo
<hernihil> reinicio el pc despues de haber limpiado todo con ubuntu tweak
<hernihil> bueno vamos a probar
<hernihil> antes que nada
<hernihil> cual es  mi contraseña root?
<cousteau> no tienes
<cousteau> por defecto, ubuntu no la crea
<hernihil> a
<hernihil> esque pongo
<hernihil> su
<cousteau> así que tienes que usar sudo, y tu contraseña de administrador
<hernihil> y me pide una contraseña
<hernihil> ok
<cousteau> tendrías que poner `sudo su`... pero me parece que es mejor `sudo -i`
<cousteau> sip, sudo -i
<hernihil> ok
<cousteau> o simplemente usar sudo cada vez que lo necesites
<hernihil> bueno comentar q he podido levantar xampp bien
<hernihil> todos los servicios operativos
<hernihil> pero cuando he ido a phpmyadmin
<hernihil> me sale esto
<hernihil> Existing configuration file (./config.inc.php) is not readable.
<hernihil> slakd
<hernihil> has leido lo que he puesto?
<gilbert_> que cliente para archivos torrents me aconsejan en Ubuntu 10.10
<was> hola, haber si alguien pudiera ayudarme, ando buscando un dock para mi ubuntu, hay uno que al pasar el mouse tiene efectos no solo de zoom, probe con el cairo pero no veo donde configurarlo para que no solo haga el zoom
<cousteau> cairo, awn, docky, y no me acuerdo de más
<cousteau> creo que había uno en screenlets
<was> screenlents?
<cousteau> dices efectos por ejemplo que los iconos salten?
<was> no, al pasar el mouse
<was> que al pasar del mouse giren o cosas asi
<was> y es que hace tiempo lo tenia pero no me acuerdo cual era
<cousteau> mira a ver si el AWN
<gilbert_> cual cliente para bajar torrents me aconsejan?
<cousteau> el que viene ya instalado está bien, el Transmission
<was> ok, sera tambien que tengo que instalar compiz?
<gilbert_> ok gracias cousteau
<cousteau> was, puede (o al menos instalarlo), o por lo menos activar la composición
<cousteau> en principio compiz está instalado
<was> a ok, pues deja le sigo buscando
<cousteau> si al cerrar una ventana hace el efecto de desvanecerse hacia el fondo, están activados
<jmanuel_cool> !teque
<kubot> teque es un habitante del planeta Jupiter que se conecta a traves del satelite G3P5, por tal motivo tiene problemas para descargar software terricola, se dice que sus descargas pueden tardar meses o quiza años.
<ammielpm> una consulta ubunteros, me baje el driver de NVIDIA , es un .run como lo ejecuto?
<was> si parece ser que si es el cairo , pero no se donde estan esos efectos al pasar el mouse
<m4v> jmanuel_cool:
<jmanuel_cool> ammielpm, para ejecutarlo necesitras 3 cosas: primero, cerrar la sesión gráfica y manejarlo desde una TTY externa; segundo darle permisos de ejecución y tercero ejecutarlo desde consola
<m4v> jmanuel_cool: tratá de no hacer ruido en el canal, usa /query kubot en el futuro.
<jmanuel_cool> m4v, sorry, estaba verificando si continuaba conectado o no; tengo un ping exagerado
<ammielpm> jmanuel_cool, como se bajaba la sesion grafica? con init 1?
<jmanuel_cool> ammielpm, presionas Ctrl + Alt + F1 (por favor no lo hagas aun) y escribes (luego de loguearte) sudo invoke.rc gdm stop
<ammielpm> jmanuel_cool, a ver voy a probar
<nemo-II> buenasnoches
<nemo-II> alguien conoce mas opciones para nast aparte de-m -g?
<cousteau> !man nast
<kubot> nast | Nast is a packet sniffer and a LAN analyzer based on Libnet andLibpcap. | Prueba « man nast » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man8/nast.8.html
<hernihil> al final he podido acceder a phpmyadmin del xampp
<hernihil> y crear una base de datos
<hernihil> pero al poner:
<hernihil> localhost/openbiblio/install
<hernihil> al darle a install me sale un error
<hernihil> alguien tiene idea?
<nas> hola nas noches, uso lucid, me he fijado que al insertar un pendrive, este es montado con unos permisos por defecto, que no existen en el fstab
<jmanuel_cool> !detalles hernihil
<kubot> hernihil: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<nas> alguien sabe donde se asignas esos permisos?
<nas> por ejemplo, tengo un pendrive que me lo monta asi
<nas> /dev/sdb1 on /media/VOLUMEN NUE type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1001,gid=1001,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush)
<hernihil> ok
<nemo-II> gracias kubot
<hernihil> os paso un pastebin
<nas> con el uid y el gid del ususario actual... y me gustaria que tuviera un uid y un gid fijo
<nas> alguna idea de donde se asignan esos permisos por defecto?
<hernihil> http://pastebin.com/rg7cxPQ2
<hernihil> ahi va
<hernihil> todo eso a aparecido al darle a install
<jmanuel_cool> hernihil, "Function X is deprecated" = La Función X ya no se usa o fue cambiada por otra (perdona la mala traducción, pero es lo mas cercano que llego)
<jmanuel_cool> hernihil, lo extraño es que no te indique la función sustituta
<hernihil> entonces, que puedo hacer?
<jmanuel_cool> hernihil, aparte, tambien hay un error de sintaxis en algo del SQL
<hernihil> pero como puede ser?
<hernihil> si yo no he tocado nada!
<jorge4> hernihil...creo que el openbiblo trabaja con una version diferente de MySQL. Mira a ver en la pagina oficial de OpenBiblo que requisitos usa tanto en MySQL como en el interprete de PHP y compreba lo que tu estas usando en tu server....
<jmanuel_cool> hernihil, lo lamento, no son funciones de mi departamento (jejeje, mentira; desconozco del tema)
<hernihil> tal y como lo he descargado de la web lo he puesto
<hernihil> ok
<jmanuel_cool> hernihil, y ¿no hay un "how to" para instalarlo?
<hernihil> a ver
<hernihil> miro a ver
<jorge4> ok
<hernihil> en la web de openbiblio
<hernihil> solo pone como instalarlo en windows
<hernihil> pero los paso en ubuntu son practicamente identicos
<hernihil> tengo q bajar el xampp
<hernihil> cosa q ya tengo hecho
<hernihil> no pone la version q necesito
<hernihil> yo tengo la ultima
<Jogui> con la inestimable ayuda de katarcos, ya tenemos bien puestos los drivers de la tarjeta wifi
<Jogui> y sale esto
<Jogui> <Jogui> jogui@jogui-bunker:~$ lshw -c network
<Jogui> <Jogui> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<Jogui> <Jogui>   *-network
<Jogui> <Jogui>        description: Wireless interface
<Jogui> <Jogui>        physical id: 2
<Jogui> <Jogui>        logical name: wlan0
<Jogui> <Jogui>        serial: 94:0c:6d:e1:bf:db
<Jogui> <Jogui>        capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
<Jogui> alguna idea si no viene de los drivers?
<fosco_> buenas
<Jogui> nas fosco
<fosco_> que tal, intuyo q no solucionaste lo tuyo
<Gusso> hola...alguien me podria ayudar con mi problema:. cada vex q suspendo mi laptop y la vuelvo a encender..al abrir un particion nautilus no presponde
<Jogui> no, pero avance muchiiiiisimo
<Jogui> me he pasado al 10.04 que es mas estable
<Jogui> y katarcos, instalamos definitivamente los drivers
<Jogui> con el ndiswrapper
<Jogui> pero continua sin ir, por lo tanto, no es problema de drivers
<cousteau> tengo entendido que ndiswrapper no hace falta, que se usaba antes pero desde intrepid va bien la wifi
<Jogui> ah, bueno, lo hemos puesto por si las moscas...
<Jogui> el bssid que es?
<Jogui> la contraseña?
<Tarrasquero> bessid la mac
<Tarrasquero> el essid el nombre dado a la puerta de enlace
<Jogui> esta la ssid
<Jogui> que es WLAN_XX
<Jogui> bssid
<Jogui> que lo tengo vacio
<Jogui> la direccion mac
<Jogui> y la contraseña wep 128
<Tarrasquero> Jogui: estas usando getsor?
<Tarrasquero> gestor*
<Jogui> si, con el network manager
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> pero sigue sin conectar
<Jogui> yup
<Jogui> pongo el cursor en la señal de wifi
<Jogui> cliko
<Jogui> y sale
<Jogui> redes inalambricas
<Jogui> desconectado
<dabor> Jogui, wlan0 es tu dispositivo inalambrico
<Jogui> exacto
<Guest74228> Hola, quiero comprar una laptop, y me gustaría que me recomienden cual de estas es totalmente compatible con ubuntu
<Guest74228> http://www.remateshp.mex.tl/tienda.html
<adriel> hola a todos alguien me podria decir que es error del bus y como puedo solucionarlo
<Tarrasquero> adriel: en qué caso te sale el error?
<adriel> cuando abro algunas aplicaciones por la terminar
<adriel> como reproductor de peliculas o de audio
<Tarrasquero> es algo raro
<Tarrasquero> pues el bus puede referirse a la entrada de datos a la cpu :S
<Tarrasquero> adriel: que sistema tienes instalado?
<adriel> primero intente abrir la aplicacion pero solo se queaba pensando
<adriel>  ubuntu 10.10
<Tarrasquero> si, pero x86 o x64?
<adriel> no comprendo
<Tarrasquero> 32bits o 64
<adriel> 64
<Tarrasquero> mira como algo escepcional coloca esto en la conversacion...
<Tarrasquero>  /exec -o  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i lm
<Tarrasquero> adriel: colocalo en la conversacion esta
<adriel> en la terminal
<Tarrasquero> aqui
<Tarrasquero> si no jala haz esto en la terminal
<Tarrasquero> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i lm
<Tarrasquero> y lo pegas en paste
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<katarcos> :P
<Tarrasquero> :P)
<katarcos> otravez tu jeje.. aca como que siempre etran los mismos y esporadicamente los que necesitan ayuda xD
<Tarrasquero> es lo que hay
<dabor> katarcos, más frecuentemente los que no usan google
<Erika> hola alguién me podría ayudar por favor, no puedo recueprar el grub2
<katarcos> hay que dar a conocer google o que? jeje
<katarcos> erika que error te sale?
<katarcos> que ubuntu tiene?
<Erika> instalè windows despuès de ubuntu 10.10 y ya no puedo iniciar con ubuntu
<katarcos> osea que estas desde windows ahora mismo
<Tarrasquero> Erika: usa supergubdisck
<Tarrasquero> supergrubdisk
<Erika> si, pero en otra maquina
<adriel> http://pastebin.com/3VjYMm9c
<katarcos> siempre me eh preguntado si con gparted dandole opcion de boot sirve.. quien me lo responde? jeje
<Erika> tampoco tengo conexion a internet desde ubuntu
<dabor> katarcos, no sirve
<katarcos> adivino.. wifi xD
<katarcos> a ok dabor
<adriel>  /exec -o  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i lm
<katarcos> hoy estube todo el dia configurando un wifi a alguien desde aca.. y no dio
<Erika> probe instalando windows 7 priemro y después ubuntu pero no tenía conexión..........instalé sólamente ubuntu y ningún problema pero cuando instalé después windows 7 perdí la conexión y el grub
<adriel> tarrasquero lo tienes
<Tarrasquero> adriel: si, pero la cpu tuya es apta para 64 bits no se por que entonces te jala el error
<Tarrasquero> es un poco contradictorio
<Erika> seguí el instructivo para recuperar el grub pero me tranco en la parte del mrb que no sé que es eso.......la guía me dice que cargue  el grub en el mbr ejecutando #grub-install...............
<Tarrasquero> adriel: cuanta memoria tienes en el pc?
<katarcos> erika.. pero es grub2
<adriel> 4gb
<Tarrasquero> valla
<katarcos> jaja una makina de la NASA
<Tarrasquero> pues no se entonces
<katarcos> jeje
<katarcos> que tiene adriel?
<Tarrasquero> error de bus
<Erika> me imagino que si.....como saberlo soy nuevo en esto.......mi ubuntu es 10.10
<katarcos> mm
<adriel> error de bus
<dabor> Erika, http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_Boot_Record
<katarcos> ayer por estar partiendo el disco de izkierda a derecha perdi toda mi musica u.u
<katarcos> xD
<katarcos> por no googlear antes
<Erika> ahora tampoco me funciona el mozilla, seguramente hice algo que no debía
<Erika> alguna idea de porque no me funciona internet en ubuntu cuando tengo instalado también el windows???
<Erika> katarcos, llevo días con esto y de informática no se mucho pero te agradecería si pudieras ayudarme de la formamás sencilla posible
<dabor> Erika, no tiene nada que ver el windows con la conexion en ubuntu
<katarcos> erika pero es internet que?
<katarcos> inalambrico?
<katarcos> cable modem
<katarcos> que
<Erika> de cable
<katarcos> movil
<katarcos> mmm
<katarcos> entra a ubuntu
<katarcos> a ver
<Erika> katarcos te comento que ahora arranqué con el live-cd pero no me está funcionando ni mozilla ni el ubuntu software center
<katarcos> pero.. que errores tiran?
<katarcos> que dicen
<Tarrasquero> Erika: el cd esta correcto?
<Tarrasquero> revisaste md5sum?
<Erika> me botço el cd
<Erika> estoy reiniciando nuevamente
<Churra> deves revisar la integridad del cd antes que nada
<katarcos> nos tienes que decir que error dice.. no somos adivino
<Erika> estoy arrancando nuevamente.....en seguida les digo
<Erika> lo del cd es un problema de hardware, no esta funcionando muy bien el lector
<Erika> pero eso no tiene nada que ver con lo otro
<Erika> ok, ya arrancó y funciona mozilla y ubuntu center pero sigue sin funcionar internet
<Erika> katarcos lo más extraño es que sí tengo correo pero nada de poder ingresar a alguna página
<katarcos> abre consola
<Erika> te refieres a la terminal??
<katarcos> si
<Erika> ya esta
<katarcos> ping google.com y undes Q luego
<katarcos> perdon
<katarcos>  sin q
<Erika> se quedó haciendo ping.......con el mensaje "64 bytes from google.com (190.167.241.147): icmp_req=109 ttl=60 time=6.14 ms)
<Erika> y van cambiando los valores de ttl y ms pero sigue
<Erika> que hago ahora?
<katarcos> si tienes internet
<katarcos> eso da ping
<katarcos> osea si tienes salida
<katarcos> pasa que deje de hacer ping unde ctrl C
<Erika> ya
<katarcos> bueno
<katarcos> unde en terminal
<katarcos> sudo apt-get update
<katarcos> aver si te actualiza
<Erika> salio 231 pacquetes transmitidoss, 231 recibidos 0% perdidos
<Erika> salió el mensaje "E: could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/
<katarcos> que raro
<Erika> E: could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: resource temporarily unavailable)
<katarcos> tienes synaptic abierto?
<Erika> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg), is another process using it?
<Erika> qué es synaptic?
<katarcos> mira
<katarcos> unde en consola
<katarcos> rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<katarcos> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<katarcos> separadamente
<Erika> después de ejecutar tu primera instrucción rm me salió cannot remove '/var/lib........permission denied
<katarcos> escribelo asi
<katarcos> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<katarcos> te pide contraseña
<Erika> y en la segunda instrucción me salió status database area is locked by another procces
<katarcos> la escribes
<Erika> no, no me pidió contraseña...simplemente me pregunto si estaba seguro de querer borrar y le dije que si, entonces me salió ese mensaje
<katarcos> por eso
<katarcos> hazlo asi
<katarcos> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Erika> ya esta
<katarcos> ahora
<katarcos> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Erika> katarcos al parecer me acepto ambas instrucciones, que hago ahora?
<katarcos> reinicia
<katarcos> y mira si tienes net
<Erika> ok, pero antes por favor ayudame a restablecer mi grub ya que sino no podré reiniciar, porque no te olvides que hasta el momento estab trabajando con el live-cd
<katarcos> mm
<katarcos> unde de nuevo sudo apt-get update
<katarcos> aver si te tira error de nuevo
<Erika> que significa unde???
<katarcos> undir
<katarcos> pues
<katarcos> usar xD
<Erika> jejeje ok
<Erika> salió error de nuevo lo mismo que te dije antes "E: could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: resource temporarily unavailable)"
<katarcos> u.u
<Erika> salió error de nuevo lo mismo que te dije antes "E: could not get lock /var/lib/lists/lock - open (11: resource temporarily unavailable)"
<katarcos> deja veo
<fosco_> no entiendo a donde pretendeis llegar con todo esto
<Erika> salió error de nuevo lo mismo que te dije antes "E: could not get lock /var/lib/lists/lock - open (11: resource temporarily unavailable)"
<katarcos> ya lei
<Erika> en lugar del dpkg el error esta ahora en lists
<Erika> te parece si arreglamos primero el tema del grub y así puedo reiniciar sin el cd??
<katarcos> si undes esto ke te sale.. sudo apt-get install os-prober
<Erika> ok, me salio "os-probes is already the newest version
<katarcos> :/
<Erika> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<katarcos> ya esta instalado
<katarcos> porque tienes ubuntu en inglees? xD
<katarcos> ahi dice que ya esta instalada la ultima version
<Erika> me pareció una buena idea ya que siempre actualizan primero en idioma inglés y luego en español
<katarcos> bueno entonces desistalalo  y lo instalas de nuevo
<katarcos> sudo apt-get remove os-prober
<katarcos> sudo apt-get install os-prober
<Erika> Salió "E: could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<katarcos> bueno
<katarcos> entonces
<katarcos> unde
<katarcos>  sudo fdisk -l
<Erika> E: Uanble to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<katarcos> aa no
<katarcos> ese cd esta malo xD
<katarcos> mentiras..
<katarcos> pero..
<katarcos> porque no instalas ubuntu de nuevo?
<katarcos> son demaciados errores
<Erika> pero lo grabe a 3 cds distintos y probé incluso con un usb que me prestaron y siempre el mismo error
<fosco_> Erika: cual es el error?
<fosco_> llevo rato leyendo y aun no se cual es el problema
<katarcos> tiene internet pero no entra con fiefox ni nada.. no sale ubuntu en el grub2.. no deja hacer update ni instalar ni nada
<Erika> fosco, no puede conectarme a internet con el ubuntu cuando tengo windows 7 instalado.....probé sólamente instalando ubuntu y fuincionó....
<Erika> pero cuando instalo windows 7 deja de funcionar y ahora tampoco tengo el grub para arrancar ubuntu
<katarcos> erika.. ya te dijeron que windows no tiene nada que ver con que te de itnernet o no
<fosco_> Erika: la presencia de win7 no afecta para nada el funcionamiento de ubuntu ni de internet
<katarcos> erika
<katarcos> mira
<Erika> pero porque me funcionaba sin problema cuando no tenía instalado windows????
<fosco_> seguramente el error vendría por otro motivo
<katarcos> botea la usb o el cd.. e instalas de nuevo ubuntu.. y no reinicias para poder arreglar el grub2
<Erika> ok, qué debo hacer entonces?
<katarcos> espera
<katarcos> primero repiteme el error ke sale cuando copias esto sudo fdisk -l
<Erika> ok, lo instalaré de nuevo......pero lo de las particiones ya lo había hech.......que me aconsejan ahora??
<katarcos> si copias sudo fdisk -l  que te sale?
<Erika> esta instalando......ya no puedo ver eso
<adriel> tengo una hp dv4 amd a 64 bit pongo los audifonos y el microfono y no funcionan y los parlantes siguen funcionando normal al conectarlo
<adriel> alguien me puede ayudar
<Erika> utilizo la opción "especificar particiones manualmente"????
<katarcos> si
<Erika> ok, mis particiones son las siguientes:
<katarcos> ok
<katarcos> a vewr
<katarcos> ver
<Erika> dev/sda1 ext4 50233 MB, 978 MB usados
<katarcos> esa es la de ubuntu
<katarcos> donde lo tienes ahora mismo
<Erika> dev/sda2 ext4 29999 MB, 3653 usado
<katarcos> mm
<Erika> dev/sda5 swap 4094 MB, 0MB ysado
<Erika> dev/sda6 ext4 49999 MB, 1046 usados
<Erika> dev/sda4 ntfs 115721 MB, 19328 MB usados
<katarcos> porque tienes tantas particiones?
<Erika> y por último dev/sdb1 1000202 MB, desconocido que pertenece a mi disco duro externo de 1 tera
<katarcos> sda 1 y 2 son sistema linux .. sda 5 es sistema compartido.. y sda4 es donde tienes windows
<Erika> todas las particiones las hice según las recomendaciones de ubuntu, es decir una para ubuntu otra para intercambio (swap) y otra para el manejo conjunto de datos entre ubuntu y windows
<Erika> le hago alguna modificación
<Erika> ?
<katarcos> instalalo nuevamente donde lo tenias instalado..  segun como decia
<Erika> es decir que le doy a instalar ahora?
<katarcos> a ver
<Erika> esta vez lo instalaré en español como recomiendas
<katarcos> lo vas a isntalas en la 1 o en la 2?
<katarcos> instalar
<Erika> en la 1
<katarcos> dale modificar punto de montaje pones "/" sin comillas.. sistema ext4 y lo instalas alli.. y activas la casilla que dice formatear
<Erika> pero tengo que volver a asignar / y /home
<Erika> el / para la 1 y el /home para la 2 te parece?
<katarcos> la 2 pa vas a usar para que?
<Erika> para /home
<katarcos> pero esa no la vamos a tokar
<katarcos> solo donde vamos a instalar
<Erika> entonces que hago?
<katarcos> solo dale modificar a la primera
<katarcos> punto de montaje /
<Erika> ok
<katarcos> casilla formatiar activada
<katarcos> sitema ext4
<katarcos> y listo
<katarcos> le instalas alli
<Erika> ok, ya empezó a instalar
<katarcos> ok
<katarcos> esperemos
<katarcos> cuanto internet tienes?
<katarcos> si le diste actualizar mientras isntalas y todo?
<katarcos> instala
<Erika> no, no le dí a actualizar
<Erika> mi conexión es de 1.5 MB/s
<katarcos> mm
<katarcos> siempre es bueno actualizar
<Erika> nuevamente se colgó en la pantalla de "Dónde se encuentra"....ya me pasó 3 veces tanto con el cd como con el usb......no entiendo porque falla tanto
<katarcos> mm
<katarcos> y como lo isntalabas antes?
<Erika> directamente por la primea opción es decir intslar junto con el otro sistema
<Erika> intentaré nuevamente con el usb, a ver que pasa
<katarcos> ko
<Erika> tarda más con el usb
<katarcos> no hay afan
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-30
<riveryk> buenas noches, descargue el ultimate edition 3.0 y lo tengo en cd..... si es bueno???? como lo puedo instalar??
<cousteau> no conozco ningún ubuntu ultimate edition
<cousteau> creo que es una versión no oficial pero basada 100% en ubuntu...  de todas formas no tengo ni idea de lo que incluye ni de qué versión de ubuntu se basa
<riveryk> mmmm te entiend
<riveryk> o
<cousteau> si es lo que yo digo, instalando un ubuntu normal y algunos programas que estén en repositorios puedes conseguir lo mismo
<riveryk> si es asi
<riveryk> es que el ubuntu solo viene muy vacio
<riveryk> pero el ultimate edition
<riveryk> trae un monton de programas
<dabor> riveryk, vacio? es los repos hay de todo lo que necesites !!
<dabor> riveryk, no todos los usuarios tienen las mismas necesidades,, cada uno se lo arma a su medida
<riveryk> si es muy cierto
<riveryk> me refiero a que en mi caso por ser tan nuevo
<riveryk>  a veces es mejor tener mucho de donde coger
<DonGato> hola
<cousteau> riveryk, todo lo que viene con el ultimate edition está en repositorios
<cousteau> (creo)
<cousteau> el ultimate edition es simplemente un DVD con un montón de cosas
 * cousteau opina que el CD ya viene con demasiadas cosas
<riveryk> pero mi pregunta es si lo puedo instalar teniendo el 2.8
<riveryk> osea actualizarlo
<cousteau> supongo, pero ni idea de cómo van las versiones de ubuntu ultimate
<cousteau> sé que en realidad son basadas en un ubuntu normal, creo que sin repos externos
<cousteau> pero al no ser oficial (y sobre todo al no haberlo usado yo), pues no te sé decir
<riveryk> ok esta bien.... gracias igualmente :)
<DonGato> adios
<elfisiko> Mi gente como instalo dash
<elfisiko> Ok diganme
<kurama10> EagleScreen, dash
<elfisiko> Yes
<EagleScreen> que pasa
<kurama10> no recuerdo que es el dash
<EagleScreen> dash es un tipo de interprete de comandos basado en sh (entreo otras cosas que podría ser)
<kurama10> a cierto
<kurama10> ajajaj se me fue el avion
<kurama10> elfisiko, solo dale apt-get install dash
<EagleScreen> me voy
<EagleScreen> hasta mañana
<kurama10> apt-cache search dash
<kurama10> dash - Consola compatible con POSIX
<kurama10>  apt-cache search dash
<kurama10> dash - Consola compatible con POSIX
<elfisiko> Como instalar hub
<elfisiko> Mi gente
<pipop> buenas.....
<pipop> alguien sabe para q sirve LINUX _
<pipop> ?
<Hola> muakis
 * xoan buenas
<twic> Holaa:)
<fosco_> hola
<Ignacio> Hola.
<Ignacio> !hola | xoan
<kubot> xoan: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Ignacio> !bye | nycko
<kubot> nycko: Au revoir!
<Ignacio> !hola | aguitel
<kubot> aguitel: Mira lo que dije hace un momento.
<Ignacio> !hola | aguitel
<Ignacio> !hola | Ocsi
<kubot> Ocsi: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Ocsi> hola Ignacio y kubot
<Ignacio> Ocsi: Hola.
<Ignacio> !hola | kubot
<kubot> Ignacio: !Pero si yo ya sé que es 'hola'!
<Ignacio> !hola | k-milogars
<kubot> k-milogars: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<k-milogars> Donde puedo descargar un diccionario
<Ignacio> k-milogars:  Diccionario ?
<k-milogars> si
<k-milogars> diccionario digital
<Ignacio> k-milogars: http:///google.com.uy
<k-milogars> ok
<Ignacio> k-milogars:  Perdoname que sea tan arrogante.
<k-milogars> ya encontre
<Ignacio> !fedora
<kubot> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<omar> Hola a todos
<omar> Consulta alguien sabe cómo hacer con OpenOffice lo que hace Keynote en el modo presentación?
<omar> O sea, permitir que se proyecte la slide y que en tu note veas la slide que estás proyectando, la que viene y las notas
<omar> z z z z z z z z z z z z todo el mundo duerme z z z z z z z z z
<omar> o mi pregunt es tan aburrida que se duermen
<omar> :-)
<omar> Consulta alguien sabe cómo hacer con OpenOffice lo que hace Keynote en el modo presentación?
<omar> O sea, permitir que se proyecte la slide y que en tu note veas la slide que estás proyectando, la que viene y las notas
<neo_> buenos dias ubunteros
<d4em0n> Alguna persona conoce algún canal de posicionamiento web ?
<d4em0n> hola neo_
<neo_> hola daemon
<neo_> que es posicionamiento web?
<neo_> jajajaajajaja
<d4em0n> ?
<neo_> en serio no se
<neo_> tal vez si pero lo conozca de otra manera
<d4em0n> ok
<neo_> y por fin nos quedamos sin megaupload?
<neo_> :-(::::::
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<neo_> ok no mas tonterias
<corretico> hola
<corretico> alguien que me pueda colaborar
<corretico> tengo ubuntu 11.10
<corretico> y una impresora HP LaserJet Professional M1212nf MFP
<corretico> ya instale la impresra mediante cups y otra utilizando el driver del sitio de HP
<corretico> pero no consigo que funcione...
<corretico> la impresora esta conectada en red
<buenaventura> tienes instalado hplip?
<buenaventura> accedes por ipp?
<buenaventura> samba?
<corretico> sip
<corretico> tiene hplip
<corretico> mmm samba no
<corretico> se instalo directamente del sitio de HP (http://hplipopensource.com/)
<fosco__> buenas
<vstryker1000> Hola muchachos
<vstryker1000> Recuerdan que les hable del juego de ubuntu que estoy confeccionando Pss sera en .exe y queria saber si
<vstryker1000> Ustedes pueden visitar la pagina de administracion del juego
<vstryker1000> ubuntu-game-administrator.blogpost.com
<vstryker1000> perdon
<vstryker1000> ubuntu-game-administrator.blogspot.com
<twic> cuenta
<neo_> buenas
<neo_> quien me ayuda a instalar el driver vt6655 en ubuntu
<neo_> ¡?
<fosco__> algun problema concreto?
<alfonso> buenas tardes
<alfonso> acabo de instalar virtualbox bueno de intentarlo porque se ha quedado a medias
<alfonso> he intentado reinstalarlo pero ahora me da un error
<Souchiro> :S
<Souchiro> a caray asi aparece?
<Souchiro> xD
<Souchiro> que entro y sale y vuelvo a entrar?
<m4v> Souchiro: que ocurre?
<Souchiro> ups aqui no es :S
<Souchiro> perdon, error de canal ^^u
<alfonso> y queria quitarlo del todo y volver a instalarlo de cero sin que haya nada de virtualbox
<fosco__> alfonso, el mensaje completo de error nos sería muy útil
<Souchiro> nada mv4, error de canal :/
<alfonso> fosco__: ok
<alfonso> buena observacion XD
<alfonso> ahora mismo esta instalado y sale este error http://paste.ubuntu.com/822828/
<alfonso> eso sale al iniciar la maquina
<alfonso> por eso he pensado en desinstalarlo
<alfonso> mi distribucion es ubuntu 11.04
<fosco__> has leido el mensaje?
<fosco__> te dice que instales primero el paquete dkms y luego ejecutes el setup
<braiam> fosco__, esta en ingles...
<alfonso> fosco__: si pero que paquete es ese ?
<fosco__> pues el paquete se llama dkms
<alfonso> braiam: esso es una bena observacion ya que mi ingles no es muy bueno y tengo que tirar de traductor
<fosco__> mal asunto
<fosco__> el inglés es básico
<alfonso> que algunas veces traduce como traduce
<alfonso> fosco__: tienes razon
<alfonso> pero estoy en ello
<fosco__> ok
<alfonso> fosco__: dkms ya está en su versión más reciente.
<fosco__> pues entonces haz lo otro q te dice
<alfonso> fosco__: fijado dkms como instalado manualmente.
<alfonso> fosco__: disculpa si esta pregunta es una tonteria
<alfonso> pero cual es el setup
<braiam> alfonso, solo corre sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start
<fosco__> executing
<fosco__> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<fosco__> as root.
<braiam> debe de funcionar segun https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/5877
<fosco__> te lo pone el propio mensaje
<neo_> buenas amigos
<braiam> fosco__, en ese bug el comando solo funciona hasta que reinicias, y tienes que ponerlo de nuevo
<neo_> descargue el driver via vt6655
<neo_> y no se como instalarlo :-)
<neo_> quien me ayuda con el driver?
<fosco__> neo_, <fosco__> algun problema concreto?
<neo_> si fosco
<neo_> el caso es que lo habia instalado con ndiswrapper
<neo_> pero no me resulta ndiswrapper por que este no trabaja con aircrack
<braiam> neo_, pocos drivers trabajan con aircrack
<neo_> ndiswraper no es un driver
<neo_> es un instalador de drivers de windows
<braiam> nop, es un "adaptador" para usar el de windows
<alfonso>   braiam sale esto  Starting VirtualBox kernel modules
<neo_> pero el driver para linux ya lo descargue el rollo es que no se instalarlo
<neo_> si un adaptador eso mismo
<neo_> casi un emulador
<braiam> alfonso, ahora inicia virtualbox
<alfonso> braiam: y esto otro modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why
<alfonso> ejecute dmesg
<alfonso> y ahi me he perdido
<neo_> nadie sabe nadie supo nadie sabe nadie supo
<alfonso> ha ok
<alfonso> *ah
<alfonso> braiam: sigue saliendo el mismo fallo
<braiam> alfonso, corriste sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start?
<neo_> cual es el lio de alfonso a ver si colaboro?
<alfonso> si
<braiam> y eso fue sin problemas?
<alfonso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/822849/
<alfonso> eso salio
<alfonso> es decir que no funciona
<alfonso> y que ejecute dmesg
<alfonso> pero la salida de dmesg yo no entiendo nada de nada
<braiam> alfonso, pega la salida de dmesg
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/822853/
<braiam> mm.. no dice nada
<braiam> alfonso, trata sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/822858/
<alfonso> salio eso
<slipper> Hola al iniciar ubuntu nunca se con seguridad si ufw esta protegiendo la pc , ya que en la bandeja de notificaciones nunca se hace constatar si esta activado o desactivado como en el windows , acaso es necesario hacer esto para poder tener esa seguridad :    Para que Gufw se inicie en cada sesión debemos agregarlo en Sistema –> Preferencia –> Sesiones. Hacemos click en “añadir” y ponemos esto:  Código: gksudo “gufw.py 
<fosco__> slipper, no es necesario un firewall a menos q tengas necesidades especiales de seguridad
<m4v> slipper: ufw se inicia solo si está habilitidado
<braiam> alfonso, instala linux-headers-2.6.32-22
<braiam> y correlo de nuevo
<slipper> fosco esto es muy pero que muy improbable pero si un malware para ubuntu desactivara ufw  como iba a saberlo si ufw no avisa al contrario de lo que sucede en windows donde se ve el icono del firewall activado o no activado
<alfonso> braiam: pero si acabo de hacer la actualizacion a 11.04
<fosco__> slipper, no existe ese tipo de malware
<alfonso> que ha pasado que se ha instalado mal?
<fosco__> y no puede desactivar el firewall sencillamente porque no está activo
<fosco__> además de que requiriría permisos de administrador
<braiam> alfonso, segun tu dmesg ese es el nucleo que usas
<alfonso> ah ok
<slipper> fosco ya lo inventaran si no existe tiempo al tiempo en windows los virus en su mayoria estan especializados en desactivar los firewalls
<slipper> sobre todo el de windows
<alfonso> braiam: para instalar eso con sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.32-22?
<braiam> si
<fosco__> slipper, puedes obsesionarte todo lo que quieras, o asumir que no necesitas un firewall y vivir mucho más tranquilo
<alfonso> braiam: te he preguntado para confirmar porque no ha funcionado
<alfonso> No se ha podido localizar el paquete linux-headers-2.6.32-22
<slipper> fosco no entiendo eso de que en ubuntu no es necesario un firewall o lo que haga sus veces , ¿ por que no es necesario , por ejemplo,  para un portatil?
<fosco__> slipper, porque linux es seguro por si mismo
<fosco__> el firewall se usa más como "gestor" de servicios que como sistema de seguridad
<slipper> fosco aquel usuario que tenga por ejemplo 40 puertos abiertos en su router y use tan solo 1 no 2 de esos puertos puede con el firewall de ubuntu permitir solo esos dos sin cerrar los demas puertos desde el router, si es asi entonces un firewall para ubuntu si que seria del todo necesario o no ?
<braiam> alfonso, que no se pudo localizar??
<fosco__> slipper, seguría sin ser necesario, de nada sirve un puerto abierto si no hay ningun servicio escuchando ese puerto
<fosco__> pero ya me he cansado de darte razones, si quieres me haces caso y si no no me lo hagas
<slipper> fosco i un user tiene 40 puertos abiertos aunque no este usando ningun servicio de los 40 puertos podria entrar facilmente con un firewall que prohiba  facilmente su entrada a esos puertos serviria por ejemplo gufw para esa funcion?
<slipper> --- si un user....
<slipper> --- un hacker podria entrar ....
<alfonso> braiam: si eso dice
<alfonso> braiam: te pego la linea que he escrito a ver que te parece
<alfonso> yo no veo ningun fallo
<alfonso> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.32-22
<slipper> vuelvo a reformular la pregunta si un user tiene 40 puertos abiertos en su router y aunque no haga uso de ningun servicio que requiera usar esos puertos al ser escaneado por un tercero malintencionado podria entrar a traves de esos 40 puertos abiertos aunque no los uses en ese momento y si es asi el firewall de ubuntu lo impediria si has denegado todos los servicios de entrada aunque tengas abiertos y sin usar esos 40 puertos del r
<m4v> slipper: te estas preocupando por mucho, lo único que un hacker puede aprovechar es que vos ejecutes algo que no deberías ejecutar, y contra eso un firewall no te protege. Estas muy acostumbrado a las suites de seguridad que se venden para Windows. Linux no usa algo similar.
<braiam> alfonso, corre de nuevo sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<m4v> slipper: que tu router tenga puertos abiertos no interesa, lo que importa es si tu pc tiene puertos abiertos y un servicio escuchando?
<neo_> este slipper si es paranoico con eso de los hackers
<slipper> m4v estoy casado de escuchar que no se dejen los puertos del router abiertos que es una puerta de entrada a los hackers y por eso quiero saber si el firewall de ubuntu puede proteger la entrada desde esos puertos a la pc?
<braiam> slipper, pos solo cierra los puertos en el router y problema resuelto...
<slipper> bien m4v ahora mismo he leido tu ultima respuesta aunque dudo que si se tienen los puertos abiertos aunque no los uses no puedan entrar a traves de esos puertos abiertos igualmente
<alfonso> braiam: http://paste.ubuntu.com/822908/
<m4v> tener puertos abiertos si no hay un servicio escuchando es como si no estuvieran abiertos, si cerrarlos te deja más tranquilo entonces cerralos, pero no es algo que un hacker pueda explotar.
<m4v> slipper: no tienes idea como funciona la red y la comunicación entre computadores entoces.
<slipper> braiam braiam para gestionar mi router en mi caso tengo que estar realizando muchas operaciones y dedicarle mucho tiempo por eso preguntaba por la gestion de l firewall de ubuntu si puede hacer eso mismo sin ir a la gestion de los puertos del router
<braiam> sudo iptables INPUT -j DROP
<braiam> slipper, ^ eso y cierras el equipo completo a las entradas
<alfonso> vaya panoia que tiene este slpper con que entren o no entren es su ordenador
<alfonso> yo creo que lo que que tiene que saber es que cualquier pc puede ser atacado y reventado es cuestion de tiempo y el empeño que le pongan
<alfonso> hay un video muy bueno en youtube de la omhe que le puede dejar las cosas un poco mas claras
<m4v> slipper: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security
<slipper> m4v si no usas esos puertos abiertos dices que  un hacker no puede entrar y que yo sepa siempre escuche que un hacker lo primero que hace es averiguar y tantear  mediante escaners  por donde puede entrar por eso no tengo muy seguro que atraves de unos puertos abiertos en el router que no estes usando no se las pueda apañar el hacker para averiguar y entrar por esos puertos abiertos que no se estan usando
<dabor> slipper, ufw y gufw
<mimecar> slipper: si tu equipo tiene los puertos cerrados no puede acceder a nada
<mimecar> que el router tenga unos puertos abiertos no quiere decir que tus equipos los tengan abiertos
<slipper> mimecar si un user tiene 40 puertos abiertos y no los usa  no hay riesgo de entrada por esos puertos afirmas eso?
<mimecar> para tener 40 puertos abiertos tienes que tener muchos servidores instalados
<alfonso> braiam: pudiste ver lo del ultimo pastebin
<m4v> slipper: en primer lugar, para que entiendas como es que un hacker puede entrar a tu pc sientes que SABER COMO FUNCIONA UNA RED, lo que hayas escuchado de alguien que no conoces que puede o no saber nada no significa nada.
<m4v> slipper: y para que estas preguntado aquí igual? nuestra opinión es que no necesitas un firewall si no tienes tu pc con algún servicio escuchando puertos. Como no nos estas escuchando para que estas aquí?
<slipper> mimecar o simplemente esos 40 puertos en su mayoria fuero abiertos para asi usarlos para cualquier software que lo precise en ubuntu y variar el cambio de uso de esos puertos cada cierto tiempo para asegurar el constante y buen funcionamiento del servicio de ese software
<mimecar> slipper: si no usas servidores los puertos están cerrados
<slipper> eso tambien es una posibilidad
<mimecar> si quieres más seguridad, usa un cortafuegos
<m4v> slipper: "sudo ufw enable" y listo, queda el firewall activo y ya
<alfonso> a lo mejor esto es una barbaridad pero si tiene algo en su pc que es del interes de alguien y esta empeñado en tenerlo que se de por jodido
<alfonso> al dinal entraran
<mimecar> alfonso: con un sistema actualizado y con cortafuegos lo dudo
<alfonso> no lo se
<m4v> alfonso: solo si eres un idiota fácil de engañar con ingeniería social.
<alfonso> no voy a discutir eso con perosnas que me dan cienmil vueltas en conocimientos informaticos
<slipper> se que es una pregunta quizas muy simplona pero con las ultimas contestaciones ahora tengo la duda de si ufw es un cortafuegos o el cortafuegos quenombrais en las ultimas respuestas?
<slipper> con un sistema actualizado y con cortafuegos lo dudo
<alfonso> esto lo digo porque cuando los hackers quieren reventar un sistema han demstrado que lo revientan y entran
<m4v> ufw es una interfaz para manejar el iptables.
<mimecar> alfonso: los hackers no son seres mágicos que pueden hacer lo que quieran
<m4v> alfonso: a un sistema con servicios funcionando, tipo una página web.
<mimecar> con un sistema actualizado y el cortafuegos es suficiente
<mimecar> si instalas por tu cuenta programas extraños ya es cosa tuya
<alfonso> eso lo se son ingenieros o perosnas con muchos conocimentos en un tema
<m4v> alfonso: por eso, si tu pc no tiene servicios, es esencialmente imposible conectarse a ella.
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> entendido
<alfonso> que yo no soy el de la paranoia
<dabor> slipper, podrias buscar un poco, ufw  Uncomplicated Firewall
<alfonso> que yo estoy muy tranquilo con mi ubuntu
<alfonso> enredando
<m4v> servicios son cosas como un servidor apache, un servidor ssh, o que login remoto, cualqueir cosa que escuche conexiones entrantes.
<m4v> y ubuntu por defecto no escucha conexiones entrantes.
<slipper> mv4 cuando dices que si tu pc no tiene servicios te refieres sobre todo a servicios que no esten ejecutandose en ese momento con transmission por ejemplo?
<slipper> ---como transmission por ejemplo...
<luiferares> hola amigo, como estan??
<GridTor> hola luiferares :)
<m4v> un cliente de torrents podría ser considerado un servicio, pero sería dificil de explotar, ya que no hay nada para loguearse ni nada.
<alfonso> m4v: y amule?
<luiferares> q tal todo? vengo con una duda q concierne a algo q leí en un blog
<mimecar> alfonso: lo mismo
<GridTor> luiferares, si es un problema con ubuntu, pregunta aqui, si es general por favor ve a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<slipper> y el ares desde wine con ubuntu seria mas peligroso usarlo ?
<m4v> alfonso: igual, no tienen loguin remotos ni leén o ejecutan código de otra parte.
<mimecar> slipper: te pueden afectar los virus de windows
<slipper> que el resto de los nativos?
<luiferares> mmmm en realidad es sobre unity 2d y 3d
<luiferares> aqui o al cafe XD
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> entendido
<m4v> slipper: bueno, porque no te desconectas de internet si tienes tanto miedo?
<m4v> slipper: que tienes en tu pc, archivos de la CIA?
<alfonso> m4v: XD
<alfonso> parece ser ?
<dabor> En este canal hay gente que ya te debe haber entrado hasta la cocina
<slipper> m4v recuerdo que en un privado de este canal alguie me pregunto cuantos puertos tenia abiertos le dije el numero y estoy convencido que fue alli la primera vez que me hackearon la maquina
<mimecar> slipper: estas usando un cortafuegos si o no?
<m4v> que te hace pensar que te hackearon la pc?
<GridTor> que... porque le dirias eso a alguien?!
<GridTor> O_O
<braiam> alfonso, reiniciaste la maquina?
<slipper> con que dudo que le tener los puertos abiertos sin usarlos no sea igual de peligroso si no estas usando el firewall para impedirlo
<braiam> alfonso, e instalaste el paquete
<m4v> no veo como saber la cantidad de puertos abiertos ayudaría a hackear nada, eso se saca fácilmente con un port scanner
<mimecar> slipper: cortafuegos más actualizaciones
<braiam> alfonso, y un apt-get update?
<dabor> slipper, con tu ip es más que suficiente para saber que puertos tenés abiertos, nadie que sepa te va a preguntar eso !!
<m4v> slipper: honestamente no tienes idea de lo que hablas, y ya estas casando.
<alfonso> no reinicie la maquina
<alfonso> braiam: la tengo que reinciar verdad
<slipper> mimecar si estoy usando un cortafuegos pero a diferencia del de windows al arrancar la pc nunca tengo constancia de si esta funcionando o activado al inicio siempre tengo esa duda porque ufw o gufw es muy silente en ese aspecto
<alfonso> ?
<braiam> alfonso, pero primero haz el apt-get update y apt-get upgrade
<alfonso> ok
<mimecar> usa herramientas que te muestren los intentos de conexión
<dabor> slipper, si lo habilitaste va a estar funcionando
<m4v> slipper: ya te lo dije, si lo habilitas con "sudo ufw enable" el firewall queda activado. pero no hay mensajes que te avisen de eso, le tienes que preguntar con "sudo ufw status"
<slipper> m4w estaria bien que el icono de notificaciones de ubuntu al iniciar ubuntu notificara que el firewall esta en uso
<mimecar> slipper: firestarter ya hace eso
<m4v> slipper: bueno, no lo hace.
<dabor> slipper, el ufw funciona siempre, aunque no tengas cargado el servidor gráfico !!
<new_on_ubuntu> hola, aquí se da soporte para ubuntu?
<mimecar> si
<new_on_ubuntu> no logro hacer que mi intel 4500 me de más resolución que 1024x768
<new_on_ubuntu> está conectado a un monitor FullHD [1080p]
<new_on_ubuntu> y no encuentro el xorg.conf
<mimecar> por defecto no se usa
<luiferares> cuando quiero iniciar el protector de pantallas BSOD no me sale instalado, pero si los otros de xscreensavers, q puedo hcer?
<slipper> dabor ahora que lo dices vi que ufw no estaba activado en los servicios de arranque del sistema y eso me resulto raro , ahora ya lo entiendo mejor
<m4v> new_on_ubuntu: que placa es? fijate con "lspci | grep VGA"
<new_on_ubuntu> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<new_on_ubuntu> es una Intel X4500HD
<dabor> slipper, no está activo de forma predeterminada, hay que activarlo como ya te indicaron
<slipper> dabor no lo vi desde  programas de inicio de ubuntu sino mediante la consola ejecutandose una grafica o esquema con cruces de los servicios que tenia activados en ubuntu
<dabor> luiferares, deberias instalarlo: xscreensaver-screensaver-bsod
<new_on_ubuntu> m4v, ?
<luiferares> :o no venia en los extras, amigo dabor??
<slipper> dabor si pero resulta que en esa grafica de servicios que arrancan con ubuntu ufw no tenia ninguna x de activacion
<new_on_ubuntu> de hecho, no encuentro el xorg.conf para modificarlo y agregar los modos a mano
<m4v> new_on_ubuntu: tené paciencia, estoy buscando.
<dabor> slipper, es lo que te digo, hay que activarlo
<slipper> dabor y yo ya tenia ufw activado desde hace tiempo
<m4v> new_on_ubuntu: encontré esto por ahora http://www.grenage.com/xorg.html
<luiferares> m4v y eso es para cualquier grafica?
<dabor> slipper, no se que estabas usando para ver eso, podria ser algun programa obsoleto
<dabor> slipper, confia en sudo ufw status
<luiferares> yo tengo esta, y me da error con el script para ver si puedo instalar compiz
<luiferares> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<braiam> luiferares, heh?!?!
<braiam> "2nd Generation Core Processor"???
<braiam> eso parece mas el CPU
<m4v> braiam: pero dice "VGA compatible controller"
<luiferares> :O eso me sale cuando le doy lspci | grep vga :(
<slipper> dabor es un programa que se ejecuta desde la terminal y sirve para desactivar o eliminar los servicios de arranque de ubuntu para optimizar ubuntu
<m4v> slipper: de que estas hablando ahora, de ufw? es para controlar el firewall.
<new_on_ubuntu> m4v, lamentablemente el sitio no me ayuda
<new_on_ubuntu> ya que no existe un xorg.conf
<slipper> m4v le estaba diciendo a dabor que ese programa no aparecia ufw como activado en el arranque del sistema
<m4v> new_on_ubuntu: que xorg.conf as probado en usar?
<slipper> m4v y lo tenia activado casi desde la instalacion de ubuntu
<new_on_ubuntu> no tengo ningun Xorg en ubuntu
<m4v> slipper: y donde te estas fijando?
<new_on_ubuntu> ahora, cómo podría parar gdm para así generar un Xorg con Xorg -configure?
<new_on_ubuntu> porque debo "matar" X para recién lograr arrancar el autogenerador de configuraciones de Xorg
<slipper> en el apartado ufw  de servicios donde no aparecia ni una sola x de activacion en el arranque de ubuntu
<m4v> slipper: nose donde es eso.
<slipper> http://es.kioskea.net/faq/1303-habilitar-o-deshabilitar-los-servicios-en-el-inicio
<m4v> slipper: eso es viejo, de cuando ubuntu usaba sysvinit, ahora usa upstart que no tiene nada que ver.
<Castor> Alguien sabe a que se debe este error ? http://pastebin.com/hMEg9NCA .Sucede al extraer de forma segura el dispositivo usb, lo curioso es que solo sucede en el nautilus, en unity i lxde no he tenido problemas
<m4v> slipper: que no esté en donde estas mirando no significa que no se inicie, hay muchas formas de hacer que un programa se ejecute al bootear la pc. No asumas cosas si no entiendes como funciona el proceso de boot de la pc.
<slipper> ah ya me extrañaba que ufw no apareciera com activado en los servicios
<slipper> m4v entonces es posible que muchas de estas recomendaciones para acelerar a ubuntu no esten al dia ? :   http://es.kioskea.net/faq/1320-como-acelerar-ubuntu
<mimecar> slipper: "Bajo Ubuntu 7.1, la indexación y la búsqueda de archivos está habilitada por defecto (al igual que en Windows). "
<mimecar> y la página es del 2008 :P
<slipper> mimecar bueno yo estoy usando la estable de ubuntu
<mimecar> la estable es la 11.10
<m4v> slipper: algunos son válidos, como el primero, pero algunos otros no estoy seguro, las cosas relacionadas al arranque seguramente no.
<slipper> que yo sepa la estable lts es la 10.04 o no?
<mimecar> todas las distribuciones liberadas de ubuntu son estables
<mimecar> LTS tiene parches más tiempo, solo eso
<slipper> en la 11.10 se arriesga mas en la paqueteria que se usa puedes tener mas cuelgues yo uso ubuntu lts 10,04 y todavia no se me ha colgado el sistema
<mimecar> a mi tampoco se me ha colgado ubuntu 11.10
<m4v> slipper: ese blog es de hace 5 años, tienes que usar tu criterio para ver que está bien y que está mal. Ejecutar cosas que encuentras en un blog al azar sin saber de que se trata primero es un problema de seguridad. ME extraña para alguien tan preocupado por la seguridad como vos.
<slipper> m4v pues a mi la info que se publica en kisosquera sobre ubuntu me parece segura y fiable
<m4v> slipper: seguramente lo era en su momento, pero ese artículo tiene 5 años. Necesitas más criterio que porque es de "kisosquera"
<GridTor> n
<slipper> m4v de todas formas a mi siempre en este canal me dijeron que ubuntu se entregaba optimizado  y ya veo que no es asi
<slipper> http://es.kioskea.net/faq/1320-como-acelerar-ubuntu
<m4v> slipper: y? tiene 5 años eso.
<slipper> y el lts que uso de ubuntu es del 2010 no queda tan lejos para mi ubuntu o no?
<m4v> hace 5 años KDE4 no existía, gnome3 no existía.
<UmbreonNewbie> hola tengo una pregunta, algo boba sobre un emulador, la puedo hacer?
<GridTor> !ask UmbreonNewbie
<kubot> UmbreonNewbie: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<m4v> UmbreonNewbie: este canal es para soporte sobre Ubuntu, no se en que se relaciona un emulador.
<UmbreonNewbie> Es que pues es para Ubuntu y pues por eso no decía nada porque antes si sabía usarlo una disculpa m4v
<GridTor> !ot UmbreonNewbie
<kubot> UmbreonNewbie: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<GridTor> :D pregunta ahi UmbreonNewbie
<UmbreonNewbie> gracias!
<Castor> nadie tiene ni idea del error del usb ? :s
<UmbreonNewbie> que error es Castor?
<Castor> UmbreonNewbie: http://pastebin.com/hMEg9NCA Sucede al remover de forma segura el usb
<mimecar> Castor: que le des a parar dispositivo
<mimecar> no lo hace de forma instantanea
<slipper> castor eso que tre sucede con el usb me pasa a mi tambien pero con uno en concreto al removerlo con los demas que uso no ¿ eso te pasa con todos los usb que usas?
<Castor> mimecar: No entiendo lo que me dices, ya le doy a parar, y el usb en teoria no realiza ninguna operación
<mimecar> cuando tu guardas cosas en un usb, los datos no se copian al instante
<mimecar> el sistema espera a tener más datos para copiar
<Castor> slipper: solo con un usb y un disco externo
<mimecar> !Logs
<mimecar> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<kubot> mimecar: Lo acabo de decir, mira mis mensajes anteriores.
<Castor> mimecar: entiendo como funcionan pero el error persiste, aunque lo tenga conectado 5 horas (sin usarlo), al removerlo sale el error en cambio desde consola con el `umount` no me reporta ningún error. por eso no acabo de entender a que viene el problema
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<Castor> 11.10
<Castor> pero me sucede desde versiones anteriores, como he comentado desde Unity  y Lxde no sale el mensaje, es solo con el nautilus que veo el error
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Castor> todas las que me han salido
<mimecar> no se me ocurre ahora nada
<Castor> había encontrado esto pero parece que no se soluciona http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/154411 , curioso error...
<Castor> gracias de todas formas
<GridCube> Castor: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks/+bug/466575
<GridCube> ese es tu error
<GridCube> eso era una pregunta
<Castor> GridCube: Parece el mismo
<GridCube> pues, parece que aun no esta solucionado, deberias agregar tu experiencia ahi para que sepan que te pasa y agregar todos los datos que puedas :)
<Castor> ok
<UmbreonNewbie> ahm? el comando aptitude aun sigue en pie Castor y es el mismo, por qué dices que cambió?
<Castor> UmbreonNewbie: Cuando he dicho yo esto?
<UmbreonNewbie> ah okip perdon fue mi error
<eri_> buenas tardes
<eri_> veo un problema en ubuntu 11.04
<eri_> veo que cuando quiero subir las bocinas alsamixer se pone en mute
<eri_> como si sintiera una sobre  carga para las bocinas
<eri_> algo asi
<eri_> hello
<alfonso> hola
<alfonso> braiam: sigues por aqui
<eri_> hola
<braiam> alfonso, ya?
<alfonso> sigue
<alfonso> fallando
<alfonso> te digo
<alfonso> tenia un monton de repositorios que daban problemas y no me dejaban hacer el update upgrade al final lo he solucionado y ya lo hice sin problemas
<alfonso> ejecuté sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<alfonso> y salio esto , te lo pego en el pastebin
<alfonso> braiam: http://paste.ubuntu.com/823103/
<braiam> tienes los headers para ese nucleo?
<alfonso> pues no lo sé
<buenaventura> pues fíjate, joder!
<eri-deb> eso no hizo upgrade
<eri-deb> alonso tu hiciste upgrade?
<alfonso> si
<alfonso> pero no hace nada
<alfonso> solo sale esto
<eri-deb> que version tienes de ubuntu?
<buenaventura> apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<eri-deb> buenaventura,  hay que ver de que repositorio el esta resiviendo el virtualbox
<alfonso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/823106/
<alfonso> ubuntu 11.04
<buenaventura> no tienes que instalar dkms
<buenaventura> tienes que instalar los headers
<eri-deb> anivel
<eri-deb> buenaventura,  alsamixer me baja el volumen automaticamente
<eri-deb> que seria eso?
<alfonso> buenaventura: para instalar los headers es con lo que has puesto antes
<alfonso> ?
<buenaventura> exacto, o haz un search en los repos y busca cómo es que se llaman
<buenaventura> eri-deb: ni idea che
<buenaventura> en todo caso no es alsamixer
<eri-deb> pulse?
<alfonso> buenaventura:  No se ha podido localizar el paquete linux-headers-2.6.35-32-generic
<buenaventura> haz un apt-cache search linux-headers
<alfonso> hay un muchos
<buenaventura> pasa un pastebin alfonso
<alfonso> ahora mismo
<buenaventura> eri-deb: quise decir que no alsamixer, en todo caso alsa, pero ni idea por qué puede ser
<buenaventura> nadie te está haciendo una broma por ssh?
<eri-deb> yo toy n el aire tambien
<eri-deb> ahora otra
<alfonso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/823127/
<eri-deb> como hago para las llaves publicas sshd entrear wan
<buenaventura> qué extraño alfonso, y dices que estás con la versión 2.6.35 del kernel? a qué se debe eso?
<buenaventura> eri-deb: qué problema tienes con las pubkeys?
<alfonso> buenaventura: a ver ayer hice una actualizacion del sistema de la 10.10 al 11.04
<buenaventura> me parece que aún estás con el kernel viejo
<buenaventura> hiciste un dist-upgrade?
<alfonso> estonces no se lo de no
<alfonso> lo hice desde el gestor de actualizaciones
<alfonso> vaya lio de frases
<alfonso> queria decir
<eri-deb> pues quiero entrar ssh desde internet
<eri-deb> puede ser eso alfonso
<alfonso> que no hice dist upgrade lo hice desde el gestor
<buenaventura> a ver, explícate bien eri-deb, quieres acceder a tu pc desde fuera?
<eri-deb> si buenaventura
<buenaventura> estás tras un equipo que hace nat?
<eri-deb> yep
<buenaventura> has abierto el puerto correspondiente en ese equipo?
<alfonso> entonces vualvo a actualizar con dist-upgrade
<eri-deb> alfonso,  el gestor en estos dias me hizo un lio haciendo upgrade desde 11.04 a 11.10
<eri-deb> buenaventura, si men.. todo
<braiam> alfonso, sudo apt-get upgrade debe ser suficiente en cualquier caso
<buenaventura> alfonso: fíjate si puedes actualizar al kernel 2.6.38
<alfonso> recomendacion entonces ?
<alfonso> braiam: pues no hace nada
<buenaventura> alfonso: recomendación, como aún tienes que llegar a la 11.10, haz una instalación limpia de cero
<buenaventura> eri-deb: puedes hacer un telnet al puerto del ssh desde fuera?
<braiam> alfonso, haz sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<eri-deb> si
<buenaventura> el problema es con las pubkeys o directamente no se puede acceder de ninguna forma?
<eri-deb> y cuando me pide la clave
<eri-deb> no entra con la clave dice que es erronea
<buenaventura> eso es porque pones mal la contraseña
<eri-deb> luego me dice permiso denegado llaves publicas contrasenias
<eri-deb> hahahaha
<alfonso> buenaventura: el problema que tengo es que mi pc bastante antiguo si con la 11.04 me ha dado problemas con la 11.10 ni arranca
<buenaventura> o porque el usuario no tiene permitido el acceso por ssh
<eri-deb> no men no esta mal es mi clave
<alfonso> braiam: ok
<buenaventura> alfonso: entonces debes optar por alguna distro ligera y olvidarte de virtual-box
<eri-deb> alfonso,  soy tu y reinstalo ubuntu
<eri-deb> y no jueges con los repositorio
<buenaventura> eri-deb: tu usuario tiene permiso para acceder por ssh? entras apuntando a localhost?
<eri-deb> que siempre danian el sistema
<alfonso> linux-headers-generic ya está en su versión más reciente.
<eri-deb> bueno el usuario que estoy intentando entra por localhost
<eri-deb> alfonso,  reinstala ubuntu son 15 mints
<alfonso> eri-deb: comor
<alfonso> ?
<buenaventura> entonces, no veo el problema, salvo que en la configuración del ssh sólo tengas permitido entrar desde determinadas ip
<buenaventura> y has habilitado el uso de pubkeys?
<buenaventura> haz un pastebin de sshd_config
<alfonso> si ayer me tardo 2 o 3 horas
<eri-deb> exacto
<eri-deb> creo que es mi problema
<eri-deb> alfonso,  dame informacion de tu setup tu maquina?
<braiam> alfonso, reinicia el sistema y selecciona el nucleo mas reciente que tengas...
<buenaventura> más bien, verifica que tienes un núcleo más reciente
<alfonso> braiam: al arrancar no me da opcion de elegir nucleo
<buenaventura> dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<alfonso> eri-deb: a que informacion te refieres
<eri-deb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/823146/
<eri-deb> alfonso,  la configuracion de tu maquina.. procesador, memoria?
<buenaventura> tienes que descomentar la línea 23
<alfonso> buenaventura: http://paste.ubuntu.com/823147/
<alfonso> eri-deb: ok
<buenaventura> eri-deb: tienes que descomentar la línea 23
<eri-deb> deja ver buenaventura
<buenaventura> tienes que iniciar con el kernel linux-image-2.6.38-13-generi alfonso
<buenaventura> generic*
<buenaventura> haz un update-grub2
<eri-deb> rssa?
<buenaventura> exacto eri-deb
<buenaventura> esta es la línea RSAAuthentication yes
<buenaventura> quítale el #
<eri-deb> fui yo k la comente
<buenaventura> si quieres usar pubkeys
<buenaventura> entonces nunca accederás con pubkeys
<eri-deb> por que RSAA te pide un ip
<buenaventura> no, estás muy equivocado
<eri-deb> ok
<eri-deb> deja ver
<buenaventura> y también tienes que descomentar la 24
<buenaventura> hombre, tienes deshabilitado hasta el acceso con password!!
<buenaventura> tienes comentado el Port!!!!!
<braiam> alfonso, trata de nuevo el comando
<buenaventura> en qué estabas pensando?????
<buenaventura> tienes comentado el Protocol!!!!
<braiam> en accesar usando ssh por localhost usando un .rsa file
<eri-deb> hahahahahah
<buenaventura> en tu lugar, purgaría el ssh, más fácil que arreglar el lío que tienes allí
<alfonso> buenaventura: ya lo instale
<alfonso> es necesrio reinciar la maquina ?
<buenaventura> qué instalaste? no te dije que instales nada
<eri-deb> hahaha
<alfonso> el grub2
<buenaventura> eso fue un update
<braiam> alfonso, era que corrieras el comando...
<alfonso> es que no hacia nada
<buenaventura> hazme un pastebin de la salida de update-grub2
<alfonso> pufff que lio
<braiam> pero trata de nuevo correr el init script
<alfonso> ok
<buenaventura> eri-deb: si quieres te paso la config de mi ssh
<eri-deb> please
<buenaventura> y reemplazas completamente la tuya
<eri-deb> aver
<braiam> !ssh
<kubot> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<alfonso> buenaventura: http://paste.ubuntu.com/823159/
<braiam> !sshd
<kubot> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<buenaventura> está bien, reinicia alfonso
<braiam> eri-deb, para cualquier cosa que hayas querido hacer revisa este manual https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> tengo elegir el nucleo que me dijiste antes
<braiam> alfonso, por defecto te ha de seleccionar el mas actual
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> hasta ahora
<buenaventura> eri-deb: este es mi sshd_config, por si quieres usarlo de modelo http://paste.ubuntu.com/823165/
<alfonso> aqui de nuevo
<eri-deb> en el home yo no tengo ningun authorized key
<buenaventura> qué te devuelve uname -r alfonso ?
<alfonso> se supone que el problema de virtualbox esta solucionado
<alfonso> un momento
<buenaventura> eri-deb: las pubkeys se guardan en ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<buenaventura> si no existe, se crea
<eri-deb> hahaha
<buenaventura> a mano
<eri-deb> solo las pongo y ya?
<buenaventura> sí
<buenaventura> una por línea
<eri-deb> ya
<buenaventura> pero entiendes la lógica de las pubkeys? las generas con ssh-keygen
<alfonso> buenaventura: la orden es asi `uname -r `
<alfonso> ?
<buenaventura> sin los acentos
<alfonso> lo habia hecho pero era por confirmar
<alfonso> 2.6.38-13-generic: orden no encontrada
<buenaventura> eso es porque pusiste los acentos
<buenaventura> no obstante, está perfecto
<buenaventura> anda el vbox?
<braiam> buenaventura, ya tiene los headers instalados...
<braiam> solo que dkms no se da cuenta
<buenaventura> modprobe vboxdrv
<buenaventura> o es que no existe?
<buenaventura> apt-get install virtualbox-dkms
<alfonso> otra vez el mismo problema
<buenaventura> apt-get install virtualbox-ose-dkms
<alfonso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/823174/
<alfonso> buenaventura:  hago eso
<alfonso> un momento
<buenaventura> prueba modprobe vboxdrv
<buenaventura> si no funciona, mira si tienes instalado virtualbox-ose-dkms
<alfonso> FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found
<buenaventura> alfonso: si no funciona, mira si tienes instalado virtualbox-ose-dkms
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> ya esta
<alfonso> es necesario reinciar el pc para que se hagan los cambios
<buenaventura> no
<buenaventura> prueba ahora un modprobe vboxdrv
<buenaventura> estaba instalado?
<alfonso> no estaba instalado
<alfonso> y ya hice lo de modprobe y no hace nada
<buenaventura> cómo que no hace nada? te da un error?
<alfonso> no
<alfonso> sale otra linea eserando que ponga algo
<alfonso> *esperando
<buenaventura> si no te dice nada, entonces es porque ha cargado el módulo
<alfonso> ok
<buenaventura> no 
<buenaventura> lo siento, tuve un problema con el irssi
<buenaventura> qué fue lo último que dijiste?
<alfonso> sigue el fallo
<alfonso> te lo pego en un pastebin
<buenaventura> ok
<alfonso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/823183/
<alfonso> creo que ha cambiado el numero del fallo
<eri-deb> olle para mi es que estas instalando un virtualbox de versiones diferente
<eri-deb> asegurate de que tu no estas ligando version ose y puel
<alfonso> instale el virtualbox 4.0
<alfonso> y como se sabe eso ?
<eri-deb> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<eri-deb> ejecuta ese comando
<eri-deb> con sudo
<buenaventura> alfonso: deberías optar por instalar el virtual box desde los repositorios, no sé de qué forma lo has instalado
<buenaventura> debo irme, mañana estaré por aquí, o más tarde
<buenaventura> éxitos
<alfonso> gracias buenaventura
<buenaventura> hasta pronto
<eri-deb> alfonso
<alfonso> eri
<eri-deb> empezando por que admitiste hacer un lio con los repositorios
<alfonso> espera y te digo
<eri-deb> y explicame como duraste 3 horas instalando ubuntu
<eri-deb> que no entiendo ese pedacito
<alfonso> bueno es que lo de la actalizacion fue la leche
<alfonso> me gusta hacerla de cero
<alfonso> pero me daba pereza perder la configuracion del escritorio y otra vez meter todos los programas
<eri-deb> ademas tienes que ver si tu procesador y el nucleo que estas usando esta preparado para virtualizacion
<eri-deb> ok
<alfonso> si eso si
<alfonso> porque ya me ha funcionado otras veces
<eri-deb> ok
<alfonso> lo que no me va tan bien es el unity
<eri-deb> ok
<alfonso> pues no lo se
<eri-deb> ve al gestor de paquetes
<eri-deb> y escribes virtualbox y desintala todo lo que veas
<alfonso>  le di a actualizar y tardo solo en actualizar casi 2000 paquetes 2 horas y pico
<eri-deb> bueno mira
<eri-deb> algo que aprendi de linux
<alfonso> ok
<eri-deb> es que tienes que preparate para todo
<eri-deb> si vas a dar upgrade de una distro pa otra
<eri-deb> antes habia hasta que leer cuales paquetes chocaban con los demas para poder hacer un buen upgrade
<eri-deb> entonces noto que to lo comando que te dice to el mundo tu va puuuu! y lo pones en tu terminal
<alfonso> si
<eri-deb> ahora mismo si no sabe usar terminal mejor vallamos a el gestor de paquetes
<eri-deb> escribe virtualbox y desintala todo lo que tengas ahi
<alfonso> aqui en el irc aprendi una cosa que cuando en un comando de los que me dicen va la letra r o R o mv o purge
<alfonso> tengo que mirar en internet y asegurarme
<alfonso> los primeros meses un gracioso me la metio doblada y me cargue el sistema del tiron
<dabor> alfonso, el mensaje te dice clarito que ejecutes: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<alfonso> menos mal que tenia el / por una parate y el home por otra
<alfonso> dabor: ya lo ejecute
<dabor> alfonso, y añadir el usuario al grupo vboxusers
<alfonso> pues no lo se
<alfonso> pero ya he desinstalado
<alfonso> eri-deb: ya esta ?
<eri-deb> sudo apt-get autoremove
<eri-deb> para concluir que ta borrao
<alfonso> ya esta
<eri-deb> ahora espera
<eri-deb> http://blog.jorgeivanmeza.com/2010/06/instalar-virtualbox-en-ubuntu-10-04-y-demas/
<eri-deb> sigue los pasos de ese manual
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> se supone que el repositorio sigue ahi
<eri-deb> bueno
<eri-deb> utiliza ese mismo repositorio
<eri-deb> y elimina el otro
<alfonso> no lo tengo que reinstalar ni nada
<alfonso> vale
<jordan__> hola!
<jordan__> aqui brindan soporte para ubuntu server o hay un canal para ello=?
<XBrW8_> hola buen día.
<m4v> jordan__: #ubuntu-server, en inglés
<jordan__> aja!, ok solo ingles
<XBrW8_> tengo un problema de un tiempo para aca no puedo entrar al correo por web ni al amsn y ni con pigdin alguien sabe porque
<jordan__> son los >DNS
<jordan__> XBrW8_: configura los dns
<jordan__> m4v:  solo ingles
<m4v> jordan__: decepticon?
<m4v> jordan__: sorry, estas evadiendo ban nuevamente, sal del canal.
<jordan__> no entendi!
<jordan__> gracias xla informacion del serevr
<XBrW8_> en que parte puedo configurarlo si me puede decir porfavor
<jordan__> XBrW8_:  entra a ubuntu-server y t ayudo
<buenaventura> XBrW8_: qué problema tienes exactamente?
<XBrW8_> en una terminal o como
<XBrW8_> tengo problemas par navegar y en las paginas que pide usuario y contraseña nunca acceso
<jordann> m4v: chupa polla jajajajajja
<XBrW8_> con el amsn y el pigdin no puedo entrar al correo
<buenaventura> puedes entrar a google?
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-31
<eri_> alfonso,  resolviste?
<Naustic12> alguna sugerencia con respecto a el problema que no me deja entra a las pagina con contraseña y al amsn y a pigdn
<alfonso> si
<eri_> fue lo que te dije?
<alfonso> hay un fallo en el tutorial virtualbox no es el 3.2 es solo virtualbox-ose
<eri-deb> hmmm
<alfonso> y asi me lo ha instalado sin problemas
<eri-deb> y te corre la makina?
<Naustic12> buenaventura : alguna idea con el problema que cometo de navegacion  y amsn y pigdin
<buenaventura> Naustic12: ¿?
<eri-deb> Naustic12, explicate bien
<alfonso> si me corre bien
<alfonso> por lo menos hasta ahora
<Naustic12> ok va de nuevo.
<eri-deb> alfonso,  hehehe.. pero es que tenias un mondongo
<alfonso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/823267/
<alfonso> eri-deb:  hechale un ojo rapido a ese pastebin y veras como la 3.2 fallaba y la 4.0 tambien
<alfonso> puse virtualbox-ose
<alfonso> y se instalo perfecto
<Naustic12> buenaventura: puedo navegar bien pero en paginas que requiere registrase con usuario y contraña no puedo entrar. solo se queda atorado el navegador y nunca da acceso por ejemplo hotmal. y con el amsn y el pigdin no me deja entrar me aparece que se ha conectado de otra parte. pero si me cambio a wind si me deja y no ya problema.
<alfonso> por suerte no habia cerrado todavia la terminal
<buenaventura> estás tras un proxy? has probado otro navegador?
<eri-deb> era lo que te habia dicho
<eri-deb> estabas instalando ose y fuse junto
<buenaventura> eri-deb: ose y fuse, sabes de qué estás hablando?
<alfonso> yo fuse ni sabia que existia
<eri-deb> hahaha
<eri-deb> me confundi
<buenaventura> fuse es un módulo del kernel
<buenaventura> filesystems in user space
<buenaventura> de hecho, hay un paquete en los repos de ubuntu virtualbox-ose-fuse o algo así
<buenaventura> no es 'ose o fuse'
<Naustic12> buenaventura: tengo dos pc con ubuntu y en las dos me hace lo mismo y son diferentes versiones.
<buenaventura> son cosas completamente distintas
<buenaventura> Naustic12: no puedes loguearte en ninguna página, o sólo en hotmail?
<eri-deb> digo no se buenaventura
<eri-deb> pero el sistema fue explicito
<Naustic12> solo en gmail.
<eri-deb> de que los dos paquetes no podian estar juntos
<Naustic12> es la unica de ahi cualquier otra no.
<buenaventura> estás hablando sandeces
<eri-deb> hahahhaa
<buenaventura> Naustic12: en yahoo, en hotmail?
<buenaventura> prueba a cambiar los servidores dns por 8.8.8.8 y 8.8.4.4
<Naustic12> con cualquier otra me refiero a hotmal, yahoo, mercadolibre, taringa etc.
<eri-deb> a po fue que te cacharon
<buenaventura> has probado con otro browser?
<eri-deb> tu anda bregando con la gente de anonimous
<Naustic12> si y tanpoco.
<buenaventura> prueba entonces lo de los dns
<buenaventura> puedes cambiarlos desde el mismo Network Manager, si es que lo utilizas
<buenaventura> o editar manualmente /etc/resolv.conf
<eri-deb> pero eso ta raro entra a las paginas y no se logea
<Naustic12> si asi es.
<buenaventura> quizá haya algún bofh dando vueltas...
<Naustic12> buenaventura: no entiendo eso de bofh
<Naustic12> ya entre a /etc/resolv.conf
<Naustic12> y solo me da esto: # Generated by NetworkManager
<Naustic12> domain lan
<Naustic12> search lan
<Naustic12> nameserver 192.168.1.254
<buenaventura> pon encima de nameserver 192.168.1.254, nameserver 8.8.8.8
<buenaventura> entiendes?
<buenaventura> y por favor, no pegues el contenido de los ficheros aquí
<Naustic12> buenaventura: ok entendo.
<Naustic12> buenaventura: ya esta y luego?
<buenaventura> ahora prueba
<Naustic12> buenaventura: no hay que reiniciar o resolv.conf o algo asi
<buenaventura> no
<alfonso> bueno eri-deb , buenaventura y demas hasta luego , muchas gracias por todo
<alfonso> a todos
<buenaventura> adiós alfonso
<Naustic12> buenaventura: sigue igual en el explorador aparece que la conexión se reinicio, y en el mensajero dice error conectándose al servidor
<buenaventura> Naustic12: sales a través de un proxy?
<Naustic12> buenaventura: no. la pc esta directo al modem.
<alberto> hola
<buenaventura> no has dicho que tenías dos pcs?
<buenaventura> yo creo que estás tras un router
<alberto> instale ubuntu 11.10 y despues instale lubuntu-desktop
<alberto> y ahora unity no se inicia automaticamente
<Naustic12> buenaventura: beno desde ese punto de vista si. es un modem router
<Naustic12> buenaventura: crees que aya que abrir un puerto o algo asi.
<buenaventura> no, para nada
<buenaventura> es muy raro
<buenaventura> prueba a eliminar la caché del navegador
<buenaventura> tienes correctamente configurada la distribución de teclado?
<Naustic12> buenaventura: configuracion de teclado si, ya habia pasado una ve una limpieza con . bleachBit
<alberto> alguien sabe como hacer que unity vuelva a iniciarse automaticamente luego de haber instalado lubuntu-desktop?
<fosco_> alberto: a que te refieres con automaticamente?
<alberto> que al iniciar la sesion se inicie unity
<alberto> cuando entro al escritorio predeterminado de ubuntu
<Naustic12> a que palome todas la opciones incluyendo la cache del navegador y le di limpiar
<fosco_> alberto: cuando pones el nombre de usuario tienes un botón para elegir el tipo de sesion
<fosco_> pon "Ubuntu" y se iniciará con unity hasta q vuelvas a cambiarlo
<alberto> fosco_: eso hice y no se inicio unity
<Naustic12> buenaventura: ya  borre la chace desde el navegador y entre de nuevo y marca lo mismo
<alberto> tengo que poner "unity" en una consola para que se incie
<Naustic12> buenaventura: la conexion se reinicio
<fosco_> alberto: y que se inició?
<alberto> fosco_: solo guake
<alberto> y el fondo de escritorio
<fosco_> eso es que debes haber modificado manualmente los scripts de inicio de la sesion
<Naustic12> buenaventura: yo lo veo raro porque solo usaba una maquina para entrar y de una dia para otro que quise entrar en la de siempre y no me dejo, fui y prove en la otra y nada igual. luego probe con windows y si entra.
<alberto> fosco_: agregue guake para que se ejecutara al inicio, pero a través de la interfaz grafica, no modifique ningun archivo de texto
<buenaventura> Naustic12: estás usando https?
<cousteau> alberto, y si quitas guake?
<Naustic12> buenaventura: si el en el explorador pero es de hotmail lo pone solo
<cousteau> una hipótesis es que guake se inicia antes que unity y una vez iniciado no deja a unity iniciarse
<alberto> cousteau: lo quito solo de  "aplicaciones al inicio" ?
<cousteau> ...sí
<alberto> cousteau: quite guake de aplicaciones al inicio y sigue sin iniciarse unity
<alberto> el problema fue luego de instalar lubuntu-desktop
<cousteau> alberto, qué raro...  pero entonces parece que no es cosa de guake
<cousteau> hm, ese detalle no lo comentaste
<cousteau> de todas formas, no veo que puedan interferir el uno con el otro
<alberto> en que archivo esta la configuración de lo que se ejecuta al inicio?
<cousteau> creo que en ~/.config/autorun/
<cousteau> no, ~/.config/autostart/
<cousteau> a lo mejor lxde ha añadido cosas raras
<cousteau> pero creo que no deberían "chocar" con unity
<alberto> cousteau: en ese directorio el unico archivo que hay es dropbox.desktop
<cousteau> hmm
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :)
<francou> hola hay alguien
<francou> necesito una ayudita con el comando tail
<juchipilo> man tail
<UmbreonNewbie> qué necesitas francou?
<francou> mira... hago esto: -> hola="$(tail -n 1 tmp)"
<francou> despues esto:-> echo $hola
<francou> y obtengo esto:-> [download] 7.3% of 86.84M at 60.15k/s ETA 22:50
<francou> ahora hago esto:-> echo "$hola" > tmp
<francou> y en el archivo tmp obtengo esto: http://pastebin.com/ySz6R8DX
<juchipilo> dale un sleep .5 entre cada iteracion
<juchipilo> jeje
<francou> osea....
<francou> si yo hago tail -n 1 archivo
<francou> me muestra la ultima linea
<francou> pero si hago: tail -n 1 > otroarchivo
<francou> me escribe todo el archivo archivo en otroarchivo
<juchipilo> algo estaras haciendo mal
<francou> este es el script
<francou> http://pastebin.com/1CteudWH
<juchipilo>  no tiene que ver, pero hola="$(echo "$(tail -n 1 tmp)")"    lo podrias reescribir como   hola=`tail -n 1 tmp`
<juchipilo> mucho mas breve
<juchipilo> y asi tus demas lineas
<francou> pero no funciona...
<juchipilo> aparte,  en que momento terminaria tu script?
<francou> ese es mi problema
<francou> cuando lo mate
<juchipilo> por eso dije, " no tiene que ver"
<juchipilo> es decir no lo senalaba como la solucion a tu problema
<juchipilo> sino como acotacion aparte
<francou> oka
<juchipilo> lo que si senalaba como problema, es lo del loop infinito
<juchipilo> eso jamas va a terminar
<francou> si, es infinito por ahora
<francou> lo mato cuando veo que no funciona
<francou> despues le voy a poner alguna condicion
<juchipilo> okas
<francou> quieres que te grabe un video y te muestre??
<francou> es rarisimo
<francou> no entiendo
<francou> si hago -> echo $mivariable
<francou> imprime una linea
<francou> pero si hago:-> echo $mivariable > archivo
<francou> guarda en el archivo todo el fichero que habia leido con tail
<francou> y que habia almacenado en mivariable
<francou> juchipilo: estas??
<francou> juchipilo: acá está el video http://youtu.be/n31KiRcsxhs?hd=1
<bambino__> alguien podria ayudarme con un update
<bambino__> cada que l doy sudo apt get update me aparece este error BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing KeyBADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing KeyBADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key
<francou> bambino
<francou> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-extras-keyring
<francou> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-extras-keyring
<joee> Hola?
<joee> ay alquien U__U°
<francou> hola
<joee> jaja alquien
<joee> soy nuevo en esto
<joee> esto es como una especie de chat no
<francou> sisi
<francou> que andas necesitando??
<consola005> buenas quiero hablar en el canal mysql pero dice k me tengo k registrar
<consola005> pero no me pone donde :S
<consola005> alguiens abe?
<consola005> puse /msg nickserv register <password> <email>  me habri un privado con el comando
<consola005> pero no recibo mail
<atotclic> consola005: estas
<consola005> atotclic,
<consola005> si
<consola005> atotclic, puse los comandos y nada, no me registra...
<atotclic> entra en privado
<atotclic> que irc usas??
<atotclic> consola005: entra en privado
<fosco_> buenas
<bl4ckc00k1e> atotclic, soy consola005
<bl4ckc00k1e> me puse el k y atenia y lsito, nos epor que no puedo registrarme otro
<mana> hola
<Guest89130> borre la carpeta /var/lib/dpkg y ahora no puedo hacer apt-get update, me diceq no puede abrir el fichero status
<fosco_> y como se te ocurrió borrar esa carpeta criaturita?
<twic> criaturita xd
<fosco_> puedo ayudarte a recuperar el archivo status pero me temo que si borraste el directorio entero van a haber muchos otros archivos que van a fallar
<fosco_> veo que no le interesa mi ayuda :)
<yipman> :)
<yipman> buenas
<lana> alguien sabe si se puede conectar un portatil (ubuntu) con un proyector via wifi? y un telefono con android?
<fosco_> el proyector no lo creo
<fosco_> el android si
<lana> fosco_, me interesa muco
<lana> como se podria conectar un telefono con android a un proyector con wifi
<fosco_> ah no
<fosco_> pensé q decías el portátil al teléfono
<lana> ya
<lana> es que tengo un proyector wifi
<lana> con win  no hay problema
<lana> te descargas una aplicacion y ya esta
<lana> pero la aplicaion solo es para win
<yipman> puedes contactarte con los desarrolladores de la aplicación y pedirles que hagan una versión para linux
<lana> si es mitsubishi
 * xoan buenas
<VADER_> hola ciber linuxeros
<sisa_> hola, al intentar actualizar klamav me da esto: Hint: The database directory must be writable for UID 1000 or GUI 1000
<sisa_> los permisos de escritura solo deberia tener el usuario y root? no se...
<buenaventura> quién es el usuario 1000?
<sisa_> buenaventura: es un usuari que crea ubuntu para ciertos procesos... no se se ve en sistema.... user...
<buenaventura> es clamav?
<buenaventura> fíjate en passwd
<sisa_> sistema... administracion ... grupos y usuarios..
<buenaventura> no, fíjate en passwd
<buenaventura> grep 1000 /etc/passwd
<buenaventura> perdón, clamav es klamav?
<sisa_> buenaventura: no lo veo /etc/passwd
<buenaventura> estamos hablando de clamav?
<sisa_> clamav:x:116:126::/var/lib/clamav:/bin/false
<buenaventura> cuál es el owner de /var/lib/clamav?
<sisa_> buenaventura: per a mi me sale al correrlo... klamav
<buenaventura> usas kde?
<sisa_> gnome...
<buenaventura> klamav es una interfaz para clamav?
<Deckon> si
<buenaventura> ok, abre klamav
<buenaventura> mira sisa_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1547713
<sisa_> lo veo...
<sisa_> entonces tengo que trasladar /var/lib/clamav hacia /home/username/.klamav/database  en el update ....
<selina2> hola
<sisa_> buenaventura: pero en /home/username/.klamav/ no he visto a database  creara automaticamente database?
<buenaventura> no sé sisa_, nunca he usado klamav
<debsan_> selina2, hola
<buenaventura> pero lo que veo en ese foro es que lo han solucionado
<buenaventura> sisa_: lo que se me ocurre, agrega a tu usuario al grupo clamav
<buenaventura> gpasswd -a tuusuario clamav
<buenaventura> y vuelve a loguearte
<selina2> yo tengo clamav , casi no ni lo uso , una vez al mes
<sisa_> entonces, parece mas facil desintalar klamav e instalar clamav
<Deckon> clamav ya esta instalado, klamav es solo el gui de clamav
<sisa_> ahhh
<buenaventura> ya tienes instalado clamav sisa_
<sisa_> ya lo vi... si ta instalado pues esta en etc/.clamav....
<buenaventura> no
<buenaventura> en etc no se instala nada
<sisa_> buenaventura: /etc/clamav ahi esta...
<sisa_> per ta ahi...
<Deckon> /etc/clamav......rayos
<buenaventura> sisa_: que no se instala nada en etc
<buenaventura> en todo caso habrá ficheros de configuración
<Deckon> +1
<k-milogars> buenas
<k-milogars> necesito un sistema para una farmacia
<k-milogars> cual me recomendaria
<Deckon> debian, centos
<k-milogars> openbravo
<k-milogars> que tal es
<Deckon> k-milogars, eso es un sistema de gestion
<k-milogars> ok
<chilicuil> el ubuntu developer week ha comenzado, se hablaran temas de como relacionarse con la colaboracion con ubuntu, reporte de errores, empaquetado de software, testing.., #ubuntu-classroom, tendremos una sesion de interpretacion simultanea en #ubuntu-classroom-es
<vafied> join #ubuntu-classroom
<wicope> Hola, El ubuntu developer week ha comenzado, se hablaran temas de como relacionarse con la colaboración con ubuntu, reporte de errores, empaquetado de software, testing.., #ubuntu-classroom, tendremos una sesión de interpretación simultanea en #ubuntu-classroom-es por chilicuil al cual se lo agradecemos ; )
<sdoutob> buenas
<sdoutob> para crear un launcher en ub 11.10 se puede usar main menu?
<fosco_> explica un poco más que no se ha entendido nada
<sdoutob> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-cy3zQhdqeCw/TtMWYrLDczI/AAAAAAAAC8Q/zkFGa2jeVaY/s1600/Pantallazo+del+2011-11-27+23%253A03%253A47.png
<sdoutob> ese programa funciona en 1110 ?
<wicope> Hola, El ubuntu developer week ha comenzado, /j #ubuntu-classroom-es :PP
<sdoutob> yo ese programa no lo tengo isntalado
<sdoutob> fosco_: se me enteinde
<sdoutob> ?
<Geeko> deberia aparecer main menu, sdoutob
<sdoutob> lo tengo en español, pero tampoco como menu principal
<sdoutob> he buscado en sistema y tampoco
<sdoutob> de acuerdo es sudo apt-get install alacarte
<sdoutob> adiós
<chilicuil> la sesion interpretada del UDW ha concluido por el dia de hoy, los logs han quedado temporalmente en http://pastebin.com/ZJkcfzjp
 * xoan buenas
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<alfonso> hola
<TiMiDo> hola
<alfonso> buenaventura: estas por aqui?
<buenaventura> alfonso: cómo estás?
<alfonso> buenaventura: bien
<alfonso> aqui peleandome con el pc
<buenaventura> qué necesitás hoy?
<buenaventura> algún problema?
<alfonso> como simpre
<alfonso> pues veras la maquina virtual funciona muy bien
<alfonso> he intentado cargar un sistema operativo y me dice
<alfonso> que no hay espacio que el disco sata esta full
<alfonso> la particion del sistema tiene 20 GB
<alfonso> y el "home 140 GB"
<mimecar> le has metido 160 GB a una máquina virtual?
<alfonso> cuando hice las particiones pense que con 20 GB iba sobrado
<alfonso> mimecar:  no , no que va
<buenaventura> y tienes espacio libre disponible?
<alfonso> ese es el disco duro del pc
<mimecar> alfonso: la máquina virtual está en /home
<alfonso> pero veo que no
<alfonso> eh?
<mimecar> has creado una máquina virtual en tu equipo no?
<alfonso> si
<mimecar> el archivo que contiene la máquina virtual está en tu carpeta de usuario
<mimecar> no en las carpetas del sistema
<alfonso> ah pues entonces ahora lo entiendo ok
<alfonso> entonces el problema es otro
<cousteau> alfonso, no sé si en ~/.VirtualBox
<mimecar> que tu sistema ocupe 20 GB no es normal
<cousteau> sip, en ~/.VirtualBox/VDI
<cousteau> mimecar, bueno, si instala mucho...
<buenaventura> mimecar: que el raíz tenga 20GB es incluso demasiado
<cousteau> pero yo instalo bastantes cosas y estoy en 6 GB
<buenaventura> mientras tengas el home separado
<alfonso> el otro dia despues de instalar ubuntu 10.10 no pude montar el home antiguo porque me daba un error entonces digamos entre comillas que tengo dos home
<mimecar> cousteau: tengo gnome completo y kde completo aparte de cosas de programación
<mimecar> estaré con 8-9 GB
<alfonso> uhmmm
<buenaventura> alfonso: no queda claro, tu / tiene 20GiB de capacidad, u ocupados? la misma pregunta va para el /home
<alfonso> vale
<cousteau> mimecar, pero tienes LaTeX, LibreOffice, Cinelerra, juegos que ocupen mucho y se instalen en /usr, etc etc?
<mimecar> cinelarra y juegos no
<alfonso> de capacidad y 13 mas o menos ocupados
<buenaventura> ok
<mimecar> pero creas un enlace símbolico al juego y lo pones donde quieras
<buenaventura> y cómo es eso dde los homes que dices?
<alfonso> si tengo latex libreoffice y alguno mas
<alfonso> el gcompris
<mimecar> alfonso: pon la salida en pastebin de
<mimecar> df -h
<alfonso> mimecar un segundo
<cousteau> mimecar, bueno, además yo creo que los juegos sería más elegante instalarlos a lo /opt
<cousteau> (y yo tampoco tengo cinelerra y juegos, era un ejemplo)
<mimecar> o^o
<alfonso> buenaventura: la particion que yo tengo con mi home de siempre mi carpeta personal ahora me la reconoce como un sistema de archivos de 139 GB
<buenaventura> cousteau: según el fhs, deberían estar en /usr/games
<cousteau> buenaventura, yo digo que en /usr/local/games
<buenaventura> ok
<alfonso> porque no la pude montar en el sistema recien instalado al añadir la linea correspondiente en el /etc/fstab
<buenaventura> en opt en general mandas las cosas cuando instalas por fuera de los repositorios
<buenaventura> /usr/local/games? creo que jamás la ocupé
<cousteau> eso si tienen instalador "integrable" con el sistema.  Si son algo tipo "archivador autocontenido - extraer y ejecutar" entonces /opt suele ser habitual
<buenaventura> fhs no dice nada de /usr/local/games
<cousteau> hmm, en /usr/games sólo van los binarios/enlaces, el resto va en el típico /usr/share o /usr/lib
<cousteau> buenaventura, /usr/local es en general para lo que no te has instalado de repositorios, sino compilando o algo así
<cousteau> es como /usr pero para cosas que no son de repositorios o de paquete deb
<buenaventura> ok
<alfonso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/824371/
<alfonso> me he perdido un poco con esa conversacion vuestra
<alfonso> tendre que averiguar un poco mas sobre eso de instalar en un sitio o en otro XD
<buenaventura> no alfonso, no tiene nada que ver con tu problema
<buenaventura> no te preocupes
<alfonso> buenaventura: hasta ahora cada vez que actualizaba escribia esta linea /dev/sda2                    /home                   ext3            auto,defaults         0          0   en el /etc/fstab reiniciaba y todo y se quedaba listo y sin problemas
<alfonso> pero esta vez no se porque no funciona
<buenaventura> mira en dmesg cuál es el problema
<alfonso> lo que sale ahi no entiendo nada de lo que dice
<alfonso> me pierdo por completo
<buenaventura> dmesg | grep sda2
<erAbuelo> pues no es buena idea hacer algo que no sabe que hace
<alfonso> erAbuelo: ahi tienes razon por eso hay veces que me cargo las cosas y voy aprendiendo poco a poco
<alfonso> buenaventura: http://paste.ubuntu.com/824390/
<buenaventura> alfonso: dice que se montó normalmente
<alfonso> buenaventura: si yo voy a carpeta personal deberia aparecer la particion esa de 139 GB y sin embargo me aparece el home que monta el sistema directamente al instalar
<alfonso> esa me aprerece como sistema de archivos de 139 GB
<alfonso> en un icono en el escritorio
<buenaventura> si está bien la sintaxis, la partición, el formato, las opciones y el punto de montaje en el fstab, no hay razón para que falle
<alfonso> pues eso digo yo y sin embargo cuando lo hago me dice que hay un error y no arranca el pc a no ser que lo ignore
<mimecar> alfonso: has apuntado que dice el error?
<alfonso> me sale un aviso pulse s siquiere ignorar el montaje de home o m si lo quiere hacer maualmente
<alfonso> *manualmente
<alfonso> dice que ha habido un error al montar home
<mimecar> si es la home de otro sistema instalado, donde está el problema?
<alfonso> mimecar: no explico bien
<alfonso> mi HDD tiene dos particiones una con el "/" y otra con el "home"
<alfonso> cuando yo hago una instalacion nueva en el "/" luego le uno el "home" de la otra particion
<alfonso> y ahora al unirlo me da un error que nunca me habia dado antes
<mimecar> entiendes por unirlo la línea que monta la partición en fstab?
<alfonso> si
<alfonso> esta
<mimecar> reinicia y apunta el error completo (tal como sale en la pantalla)
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> esta es la linea que escribo /dev/sda2                    /home                   ext3            auto,defaults         0          0
<mimecar> usas ext3?
<alfonso> voy a hacer lo que dices
<alfonso> si , por?
<mimecar> es un poco "antiguo"
<alfonso> y que hago le pongo ext4
<alfonso> directamente
<alfonso> o no se puede
<mimecar> en la próxima vez que instales
<alfonso> el raiz esta con ext4
<alfonso> y la particion grande con ext3
<alfonso> por cierto eso no sera un problema ?
<mimecar> no
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> ahora vuelvo
<alfonso> gracias
<mimecar> no le veo una razón para usar diferentes versiones de ext
<mimecar> pero no te afecta
<alfonso> mimecar: esque cuando hice las particiones las dos tenian ext3 pero ahora al raiz le di ext4 y el otro como le toco pues sigue asi
<exploit-shell> hola mimecar
<mimecar> hola
<alfonso> buenas de nuevo
<alfonso> mimecar: estos son los errores
<alfonso> Coul not update ICEauthority file /home/alfonso/.ICEauthority
<buenaventura> alfonso: asegúrate de que tu usuario y su grupo son los owner de su home
<alfonso> nautilus no pudo crear al carpeta requerida <</home/alfonso/Desktop>>.
<buenaventura> alfonso: asegúrate de que tu usuario y su grupo son los owner de su home
<buenaventura> o vas a seguir chapoteando en vano
<alfonso> buenaventura: que es eso de owner ?
<buenaventura> propietario
<alfonso> disculapa no lo habia leido
<alfonso> de eso estoy seguro
<buenaventura> chown -R user:user /home/carpetadeluser, si quieres todo servidor
<buenaventura> servido*
<alfonso> buenaventura: disculpa la pregunta pero -R, no es para remover ?
<buenaventura> man chown
<alfonso> y por tanto eliminar
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> buenaventura:  de todas formas con lo que estoy muy extrañado es con el tema que se gasta el espacio en la particion de /
<alfonso> segun el sistema quedan 0 bytes
<buenaventura> has montado la partición /home?
<alfonso> algo que no lo habia visto nunca
<alfonso> si
<buenaventura> tiene espacio la partición home?
<alfonso> si
<alfonso> le quedan como 53 GB
<buenaventura> entra como root, desmonta home, haz backup de lo que hay en el /home con la partición desmontada, bórralo, edita el fstab, monta la partición de home, cambia el owner de tu directorio personal, tira del backup para devolver los datos importantes
<alfonso> eso dicho asi parece facil pero ya te digo yo que no que son muchas cosas seguidas  XD lo siento pero no se por donde empezar para hacer algunas de esas cosas
<buenaventura> lo siento alfonso, pero eso es lo que haría yo
<buenaventura> si no puedes con eso, cobro $150 argentinos la hora por servicio técnico
<samantia> yo 100$ argentinos
<samantia> y soy mujer
<samantia> te gustara mas mi voz ! jeje
<alfonso> eso en € cuanto es
<samantia> con 20
<samantia> alcanza
<samantia> 20 euros
<buenaventura> ah, estás en españa? pues allí cobro €30
<buenaventura> o conseguime una tabla de skate de maple, cuesta eso
<alfonso> XD gracias
<buenaventura> el domingo estoy llegando a madrid
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<buenaventura> ya en serio, no es complicado lo que hay que hacer, lee los pasos, entiéndelos, y luego hazlo
<alfonso> buenaventura: pues dime la hora para ir al aeropuerto
<alfonso> buenaventura: gracias algunas cosas las se hacer otras no
<buenaventura> jaja, me vas a interceptar con la note? mi novia me mata, si empezamos las vacaciones así
<mimecar> alfonso: recuerda que los logs son públicos
<alfonso> lo de desmontar la particion si pero hacer el backup
<buenaventura> alfonso: es simple, al no estar montado /home, estabas escribiendo en la misma partición que está el raíz
<buenaventura> hasta que lo has llenado
<buenaventura> debes quitar lo que hay en /home
<buenaventura> lo que hay en /home y en está en la misma partición que el raíz
<alfonso> buenaventura: estamos hablando del home del sitema ?
<buenaventura> alfonso: /home es un directorio
<alfonso> si
<alfonso> pero con eso me lio un poco
<buenaventura> al no tener montado otro dispositivo en home, has escrito en el mismo dispositivo que se encuentra el raíz
<buenaventura> hasta saturar la partición
<alfonso> ok
<buenaventura> debes borrar eso
<mimecar> alfonso: si no montas un home externo, el sistema usa un home propio
<alfonso> vale
<buenaventura> y luego montar la partición que quieres destinar a home
<alfonso> eso no se hace con la linea que puse antes y quitando la linea que viene por defecto al hacer la particion ?
<alfonso> ahora en el home del sistema no hay nada importante
<buenaventura> no sé de qué línea hablas, primero limpia la partición del raíz
<exiopetricidas> hola
<_Ethan_> hola
<exiopetricidas> hola
<_Ethan_> el otro día hice 2 particiones en mi pc, una para xp, y otra para datos. Dejé 80 Gb pensando en instalar ahí ubuntu
<_Ethan_> parece ser q tengo q utilizar el particionado avanzado verdad? no me gustaría perder los datos...
<mimecar> _Ethan_: deberías hacer una copia de tus datos antes de modificar las particiones
<_Ethan_> pero es q ya te digo mimecar
<_Ethan_> en teoría esas particiones no las voy a modificar
<_Ethan_> qué debería hacer?
<mimecar> si los datos son importantes es bueno tener una copia semanal en un disco externo
<mimecar> en principio no los tienes que perder
<_Ethan_> eso hago :)
<_Ethan_> pero como hago para instalar ubuntu en el espacio no particionado q dejé ?
<mimecar> cuando empieces la instalación, uno de los pasos es crear las particiones
<_Ethan_> pero tengo q elegir
<_Ethan_> el modo "avanzado"
<_Ethan_> cierto?
<TiMiDo> si
<TiMiDo> correcto
<mimecar> ¿modo avanzado?
<_Ethan_> pues ahí está mi duda
<_Ethan_> porque ahora tengo q crear tres particiones en el espacio no particionado
<_Ethan_> ?
<_Ethan_> la de swap, etc
<TiMiDo> crea una particion /
<TiMiDo> y hay ponele los gb que quieres,
<mimecar>  /, /home y swap
<_Ethan_> vale
<_Ethan_> se supone q luego se me creará un menú de inicio para elegir windows o ubuntu ?
<mimecar> si
<_Ethan_> vale
<_Ethan_> cruzaré los dedos..
<Guest86062> Hola disculpen el lftp ya tiene por defecto definido los modos de transferencia(bin y ascii)?
<Guest86062> osea que no tengo que definirlos cuando realizare una tranferencia de datos el las toma por defecto o como se hace?
<_Ethan_> mimecar y cuánto espacio le pongo a cada una, alguna recomendacion ?
<israel> hola a todos como estan
<chilicuil> hola israel o.o/
<israel> mm but thats just half way, i think i need to doit in a bash with a for to change all of them
<israel> nadie por aqui mmm creo que la comunidad en espñol no es tan amplia
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-01
<omikron4> como que necesito una invitacion para off topic?
<reepeecheep> que onda
<reepeecheep> alguien ha oido de un lenguaje llamado i++?
<omikron4> reepeecheep: eso mas bien parece como parte de los comandos de script
<reepeecheep> jeje
<reepeecheep> pos mi profe me dijo
<reepeecheep> investigen
<omikron4> como for in in xxxx i++
<reepeecheep> segun el existe
<Crashbit> i+=1, así mola mas, es mas cool
<reepeecheep> eso se ve Pythonico
<omikron4> tambbien es cd c dentro de algunos comandos que usa el shell
<hashashin> nas
<grysa> helloooooooooo
<grysa> wtf nadie esto esta mal
<grysa> carajo nesesito consejos y no ay nadie
<braiam> !lenguaje grysa
<kubot> grysa: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<grysa> sisi como sea tendre que  preguntarle a los gringos sin ofender
<Deckon> que problema tienes grysa ?
<grysa> alguien tiene o cono se un manual util de como usar airckrack
<braiam> !hack grysa
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'hack'.
<grysa> aaaaa como puesss
<braiam> !aircrack grysa
<kubot> grysa: Aircrack-ng es una suite para auditoria Wi-Fi, el cual es independiente a Ubuntu. Por lo tanto no se da ningun tipo de soporte. Consulte en su canal oficial: #aircrack-ng
<grysa> mmm siben
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<Helena> Hola, necesito ayuda urgente, acabo de cambiarme de windows a ubuntu 11.10 pero constantemente se apaga, alguien tiene una idea de que puede ser_
<Zandow-X> hola
<Zandow-X> hoola hay alguien??
<Zandow-X> hooolaaa
<Zandow-X> que poco activo que es esto
<Zandow-X> che
<braiam> !ot Zandow-X
<kubot> Zandow-X: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<obelich> hola buenas noches
<chilicuil> hola obelich
<obelich> una pregunta es sobre el brainstorm de ubuntu me gustaria usar eso aqui donde trabajo no saben donde me puedo descargar o donde puedo usar el servicio ?
<obelich> holas chilicuil que onduras co taz :P
<obelich> ??
<kurama10> la verdad no obelich
<obelich> kurama10, ejejeje okas :P deja pregunto en el english aver k ondas salep gracias
<rafa> si la envidia te mata que te den por culo niñata
<Guest46109> eleee
<iYosuua> hola hamijoss
<iYosuua> donde esta steve jobs?
<Guest46109> ¿¿teneis serial de oro de ubuntu??
<diurno> Oskar Calvo q pasa
<Guest42920> ke dice mi oscar
<Oskar_Calvo> eins?
<Guest42920> alguien tiene serial de oro de ubuntu?
<Guest42920> que opinais de mi?
<Guest42920> si el guest te vasila tu te callas y lo asimilas
<_Ethan_> cuando se crean las particiones manualmente
<_Ethan_> la partición q debe tener mayor tamaño es la /home ?
<inmortalwolf> hola
<inmortalwolf> probando cliente IRC
<lopulus> hola.... cuando actualizo me dice que la informacion de paquetes ha sido actualizada por ultima vez hace 91 dias. Como hago para solucionar esto?
<GridCube> sudo apt-get update
<lopulus> en un terminal?
<lopulus> W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/tobydox/ultrastardx/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found      esto me sale?
<Deckon> lopulus, eso significa que el server de donde intentas obtener tu paquete esta caido
<lopulus> y que hago entonces?
<Deckon> esperar a que levanten el server
<Deckon> eso te sale en una actualizacion?
<lopulus> pero hace 91 dias. Puede ser que las actualizaciones de ultrastre ya no esten mas disponibles? ese programa no lo uso mas ya
<Deckon> lopulus, entonces quita esa cosa de tus repos y listo, o comentalo para que puedas actualizar o hacer lo que estas haciendo
<lopulus> como lo saco de los repo?
<Deckon> abre la lista de tus repositorios, busca ese y borra la linea o ponle un "#" adelante para comentarlo
<GridCube> lopulus, estas usando un ppa
<GridCube> los ppa no son muy confiables
<GridCube> la persona que los hace puede dejar de hacerlos de un dia a otro
<GridCube> como si nada
<GridCube> busca si armó otro ppa
<GridCube> si no simplemente editalo de tus fuentes de datos y quitalo y ya no vas a tener mas ese problema
<lopulus> puede ser, no lo se en realidad
<GridCube> claro tampoco vas a actualizar
<GridCube> pero eso ya no lo haces :P
<rengo> holas
<rengo> alguien sabe como usary apreder usar nmap?
<lopulus> como hago pra editarlo en mi fuente de datos?
<rengo> estoy instalado no se como usarlo
<GridCube> !nmap
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'nmap'.
<GridCube> !info nmap
<kubot> GridCube: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<rengo> nadie sabe pòr ahora nmap?
<rengo> eso ya vi sos bot no sos intligente falta neuronaso mas micro procesasores
<Deckon> rengo, y no te instala un man esa cosa?
<rengo> Deckon:  que?
<rengo> ya tengo instlado nmap.
<lopulus> Deckon: Como hago pra editarlo en mi fuente de datos
<Deckon> rengo, "man nmap"
<Deckon> lopulus, perame ahorita te digo
<lopulus> ok
<Deckon> lopulus, http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=A%C3%B1adir_repositorios_externos
<GridCube> lopulus, usas unity?
<lopulus> si
<GridCube> mmm bueno supongo que tendras que buscar en el dash "Orígenes del software
<GridCube> nunca use unity :P
<lopulus> veo
<Deckon> GridCube, duda, los ppa no se añaden a la lista de repositorios?
<GridCube> Deckon, no lo se
<Deckon> :S
<GridCube> cuando tengo una gui para hacer algo no edito cosas a mano
<lopulus> en el synaptic no me aparecen
<GridCube> que cosa?
<lopulus> los repositorios
<GridCube> claro que aparecen
<lopulus> si, pero no me aparecen instalados
<GridCube> O_o
<GridCube> no te entiendo
<Deckon> lopulus, podrias pasarme tu /etc/apt/sources.list
<GridCube> lopulus, en synaptic ve a >configuracion >repositorios
<Deckon> creo que ya no trae synaptic ubuntu
<GridCube> la segunda solapa es Otro software, ahi estan tus ppa
<GridCube> Deckon, ese sera un dia muy triste
<GridCube> pero todavia no ha llegado
<Deckon> yo había leido que lo habia quitado de su software instalado
<lopulus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/825136/
<Deckon> hmmm, nop, parece que los ppa no los guarda en el sources.list
<lopulus> ahi te deje el pastebin
<lopulus> je....
<GridCube> lopulus, pasame un screenshot de tu solapa de otro software
<lopulus> ahi destilde los de ultrastar....
<lopulus> en synaptic
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> gracias por hacer caso don lopulus
<Deckon> lopulus, pasteame la salida de /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<lopulus> no te enojes gridcube
<GridCube> :D
<lopulus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/825136/
<lopulus> ahi va
<Deckon> no, ese es el de /sources.list....yo pido el de /sources.list.d
<lopulus> aja, perdon ahora lo hago
<lopulus> me dice que es una carpeta
<lopulus> pongo esta sentencia?  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<GridCube> lopulus, pone pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<lopulus> descargando pastebinit
<lopulus> me dice que es incapaz de leer desde ....
<GridCube> oh, que raro
<GridCube> en xubuntu viene preinstalado :P
<Deckon> hmmm, pues ni idea...segun la guia ahi es donde se gurdan los ppa
<lopulus> pregunto:  si destildo los ppa de synaptic?
<GridCube> lopulus, has eso
<lopulus> y despues que?
<Conde_ar> hola, acabo de instalar Kubuntu 11.10, instale compiz pero no anda, cual podria ser el problema? o mejor dicho la solucion?
<Deckon> Conde_ar, compiz --remplace
<chilicuil> en pocos minutos comenzara el Ubuntu Developer Week https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek #ubuntu-classroom, #ubuntu-classroom-chat, tendremos interpretacion simultanea en #ubuntu-classroom-es
<lopulus> me voy a almorzar... muchas gracias por todo
<lopulus> Gracias Totales!
<Conde_ar> Deckon: lo intente hacer desde el entorno grafico, menu, aplicaciones, preferencias, preferencias del sistema, aplicaciones predeterminadas y elegi compiz en lugar de kwin, pero me dio un error y se cerro y volvio al kwin
<Deckon> y que error era ese?
<Conde_ar> Deckon:  vos decis que con compiz --replace se soluciona?
<Conde_ar> ok, lo vuelvo hacer a ver que pasa
<Deckon> por eso digo que corras desde terminal con compiz --remplace para ver que errores arroja
<Conde_ar> Deckon: http://imagebin.org/196721
<VADER> hola linuxgente
<Deckon> Conde_ar, corre desde terminal compiz --replace
<Conde_ar> ok
<Conde_ar> se me colgo media PC
<Conde_ar> a penas puedo introducir texto
<Conde_ar> mamadera
<Deckon> y que te aparece en la terminal?
<Conde_ar> no puedo copiar y pegar en paste bin....
<Conde_ar> backed: kconfig4
<Conde_ar> Integration: true
<Conde_ar> Profile: Defoult
<Conde_ar> Adding Plugins
<Conde_ar> Initializing core options...done
<Conde_ar> Violacion de segmento
<Conde_ar> gustavo@kubuntu~$
<Deckon> sigue atorada tu maquina?
<Conde_ar> si
<Deckon> ponle killall compiz
<Conde_ar> reinicio?
<Conde_ar> ok
<fosco_> ese no es el problema
<fosco_> conpiz no está en ejecucuión
<fosco_> vuelve a cargar el gestor de ventanas de kde
<fosco_> kwin &
<Conde_ar> como? kwin --replace ?
<fosco_> con kwin & será suficiente
<Conde_ar> ok
<Conde_ar> uf ya volvio todo a la normalidad
<Conde_ar> pero porque no puedo ejecutar compiz?
<Conde_ar> en kubuntu?
<fosco_> falla en tu sistema
<fosco_> quiza sea algun plugin
<fosco_> ejecuta ccsm y desactiva todos los plugins que no necesites
<Conde_ar> http://imagebin.org/196724
<fosco_> no se q quieres enseñarme con esa captura
<fosco_> ejecuta ccsm y desactiva todos los plugins q puedas
<Conde_ar> fosco_:  todos los paquetes que tengo instalados de compiz, por ahi hay alguno que es sabido que es incompatible con kde y yo lo tengo instalado, eso
<Conde_ar> http://pastebin.com/kvDDWGVH
<fosco_> mal rollito
<Deckon> hmmm
<fosco_> por que no usas los efectos propios de kde?
<fosco_> tiene casi los mismos efectos y seguramente no te fallará
<Conde_ar> si, el kwin anda bien y no tiene fallos, pero estoy mas acostumbrado al compiz ya que use bastante tiempo Ubuntu, pero al pasarme a Kubuntu me siento raro sin compiz
<fosco_> los efectos de kde pueden hacer lo mismo q compiz en casi todo
<hashashin> nas
<Conde_ar> si  ya se, pero no entiendo, vi en youtube un video de Kubuntu funcionando con compiz y anda barbaro, como hacen para que ande en kde?
<GridCube> paciencia
<Conde_ar> jaja yo creo que más que paciencia hay que saber mucho
<chilicuil> tenemos el Ubuntu developer week en este momento, #ubuntu-classroom, asi como su interpretacion simultanea #ubuntu-classrom-es, se discuten temas sobre como colaborar con Ubuntu
<jose501> hola
<Marverick> yo jose501
<lanber> hola, no me sale la opcion ce cifrar cuando doy al boton derecho del raton
<buenaventura> de qué estás hablando willis?
<buenaventura> exit
<buenaventura> &exit
<jose501> ni idea
<buenaventura> maldita distribucion de teclado... perdon
<jose501> po si alguien lo explica
<chilicuil> lo mas probable es que quiera integrar gpg en nautilus...
<buenaventura> pues no sé vos chilicuil pero hoy mi bola de cristal anda muy mal
<chilicuil> jojojo, la mia siempre anda muy limpiecita B) buenaventura
<guampa> buenas
<ellos> hay alguien ?? como funca esto ???
<buenaventura> escribes y presionas enter
<ellos> no todo bien , quiero saber como se buscan los distintos canales
<ellos> he entrado aca de casualidad
<ellos> =P
<buenaventura> !ot | ellos
<kubot> ellos: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<guampa> ellos: fijate si escribiendo /list te devuelve una lista de canales
 * xoan buenas
<ellos> ok y como salgo de aca, podrias decirme ...??
<guampa> /leave
<ellos> gracias!!!!
<guampa> de nada
<buenaventura> puede depender de tu cliente de irc también ellos
<ellos> me estoy enterando porque leave no funca, estoy usando lostirc, alguien lo usa?
<buenaventura>  /help nunca falla
<ellos> bue.. muchas gracias y no jodo mas....
<guampa> ellos: lo escribiste con la barra?
<Oskar_Calvo> join #Drupal-es
<guampa> Oskar_Calvo: proba /join
<Oskar_Calvo> gracias guampa, se me ha colado el "/"
<cossier> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-02
<Conde_ar> hola, alguien tiene instalado compiz en Kubuntu 11.10? hoy por la tarde lo quize instalar y no pude, me dio error, probe tanto desde el entorno grafico como desde la tarminal con el comando compiz --replace pero se me colgo media PC.
<buenaventura> no se colgó la pc, se colgó el entorno gráfico en todo caso
<buenaventura> y fue por no haberlo configurado
<Conde_ar> buenaventura:  si, se colgo el entorno grafico, pero lo arregle con kwin &
<Conde_ar> como se configura?
<Conde_ar> no me deja abrir el settings manager
<buenaventura> en kubuntu? ni idea, nunca use kde, pero prueba a instalar el compizconfig-settings-manager
<buenaventura> lo has instalado?
<Conde_ar> si, lo instale pero no lo puedo ejecutar
<Conde_ar> no abre
<Conde_ar> queda en la barra de tareas minimizado y en un tiempo se cierra
<buenaventura> http://tinyurl.com/lclg
<selina2> hol
<shambala> hola mundo
<nino_> Good Evening, I need help setting up a tp-link router, I have fixed a server ip, please help.
<xangua> !en | nino_
<kubot> nino_: This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<nino_> ok
<nino_> hola buenas noches necesito ayuda para configurar un router tp-link, tengo ip fija con un servidor. ayuda por favor
<nino_> tengo ubuntu 11.10 en mi equipo y el servidor esta montado con trisquel 5, pero no se como configurar el router para poner la inhalambrica
<braiam> nino_, en tal caso, consulta mejor el manual de usuario de tu router, lamentablemente solo ofrecemos soporte a problemas directamente relacionado con ubuntu
<nino_> gracias de todas formas
<Shama|> que tal. . .
<kurama10> Shama|: que tal
<camelgom> Hola shama
<Shama|> buenas camelgom
<guest_> Hola!
<guest_> que pocos son los de habla hispana
<guest_> arp-, vos sos hacker., no?
<guest_> te tengo visto de otro lado
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<usemoslinux> buenas
<Shama|> buen nick usemoslinux
<usemoslinux> es el nombre de mi blog :) usemoslinux.blogspot.com
<usemoslinux> che, qué cuenta la comunidad ubuntera?
<usemoslinux> hay demasiado silencio... :)
<xangua> !ot | usemoslinux ahora dan café :3
<kubot> usemoslinux ahora dan café :3: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<usemoslinux> ahh... ok.
<usemoslinux> saludos, entonces!
<GaRaGeD> wasa !
<kurama10> ese GaRaGeD
<GaRaGeD> kurama10: me puedes ayudar con una duda de redhat ?
<kurama10> pues a ver +
<kurama10> hechale
<GaRaGeD> mira, tengo un .spec que necesita actualizarse
<kurama10> no creo que haya bronca
<GaRaGeD> :D
<guampa> soporte de ubuntu por favor solamente
<GaRaGeD> guampa: oh, usté no se meta
<guampa> :/
<omar> Hola a todos los contertulios!!
<guampa> buenas omar
<omar> Consulta alguien sabe cómo hacer con OpenOffice lo que hace Keynote en el modo presentación?
<omar> O sea, permitir que se proyecte la slide y que en tu note veas la slide que estás proyectando, la que viene y las notas
<omar> He buscado en la web, pero sin resultados. En una lista de correo me comentaron que LibreOffice lo hace, pero trato de contactar al personaje y no me contesta
<GaRaGeD> en qué estábamos ?
<guampa> hm, no ni idea sobre eso omar
<omar> la vida es triste, :-|
<GaRaGeD> omar: temas de ubuntu por favor
 * GaRaGeD le pasa las galletas de animalito y el vaso de agua a Pianist 
<ThePianist> GaRaGeD, cómo haces eso de pasar galletitas.... etc?
<guampa> ThePianist: no le sigas la corriente
<ThePianist> guampa, ok, era solo curiosidad
<guampa> amigos, si quieren charlar los invito a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<GaRaGeD> ThePianist: /me bla bla bla
 * GaRaGeD quiere charlar de ubuntu
<ThePianist> GaRaGeD, Sorry, no conozco ese comando, debe ser Debian
<GaRaGeD> http://www.muylinux.com/2011/11/10/linux-mint-supera-a-ubuntu-en-popularidad-en-distrowatch-%C2%A16-anos-despues/ <- cómo ven ?
<GaRaGeD> aparte se puede resaltar el texto
<GaRaGeD> luego está usar colores y todo eso, pero es demasiado complicado
<GaRaGeD> 21:01 [guampa(~guampa@unaffiliated/guampa)] garaged: si queres mantener otra conversacion  aparte de soporte tecnico de ubuntu, unite a #ubuntu-es-cafe por favor
<GaRaGeD> WTF !
<ThePianist> Alguien sabe de lo que estoy hablando con respecto a OpenOffice o LibreOffice?
<ThePianist> siento que nadie me entiende, me va a dar depresión
<kurama10> a ver ThePianist que paso
<ThePianist> kubot, pasó que hace unos días acompañé a un amigo que dio una presentación utilizando mac
<kubot> ThePianist: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<innombrable> alguien sabe cómo instalar ubuntu en un ipad ?
<ThePianist> en su mac lograba mostrar con el proyector multimedia una slide y en su pc podía ver la que estaba mostrando más la que venía y hasta un reloj indicando tiempo de duración de su presentación
<innombrable> el keynote rules !
<innombrable> es de lo mejorcito que tiene mac realmente
<ThePianist> el Keynote es algo así como powerPoint
<innombrable> es como debería ser powerpoint
 * innombrable <- GaRaGeD
<innombrable> por si no se han dado cuenta
<braiam> ThePianist, no conosco muy bien la aplicacion de presentacion de LOo, pero me parece que tales opciones aparecen si tienes un monitor secundario
<braiam> establecido como tal
<ThePianist> Lo complicado para mi es que no tengo un proyector multimedia a disposición para hacer la pruebas
<ThePianist> se podrá hacer cuando lo conecto a un televisor lcd, por ejemplo?
<braiam> si tienes una laptop y otro monitor no deberias tener problemas probando
<kurama10> bueno envista de que aqui hay un poco de represion me marcho a #linux_mx y #ubuntu-mx #slackware-es
<m4v> kurama10: bye
<ThePianist> kurama10, no llores master, no llores
<kurama10> no lloro simplemente es ver que si quereis hablar de algo mas, te dicen que no,
<kurama10> jajajaja
<kurama10> taluego
<ThePianist> nah, habla de lo que quieras, solo no llores si no contestan
<ThePianist> :-)
<m4v> por favor recuerden el tema del canal.
<kurama10> ThePianist: ya vez a lo que me refiero ;)
<m4v> existe #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar. Aquí es para dar soporte
<ThePianist> ok, sorry, Ubuntu: alguien me dice qué quiere decir Ubuntu? no es algo así como: acepto la diversidad?
<kurama10> en mis años en irc nunca habia visto algo asi , o pense que #slackware-es era mas cerrados pero aun asi hablan de todo un poco jejeje
<guampa> exacto, diversidad de canales: uno para soporte, otro para charlas que no sean de soporte
<guampa> muy complicado?
<m4v> por favor, si no necesitan soporte, existe #ubuntu-es-cafe
<ThePianist> Consulta: en #ubuntu-es-cafe podemos "pelar" alos de #ubuntu-es?
<guampa> pregunta ahi
<ThePianist> guampa, jajajajajaja ok
<ThePianist> amigos, gracias por la info de LibreOffice, encontré algo que tal vez me ayude
<kurama10> ThePianist: si quieres caile a #linux_mx no hay broncas ahi
<ThePianist> la lata es que al instalar LibreOffice se borra OpenOffice, quería dejar ambas
<ThePianist> kurama10, sorry, soy fiel a ubuntu, igual te quiero
<m4v> kurama10: por favor no hagas spam de otros canales.
<guampa> ThePianist: LibreOffice creo que tiene todas las caracteristicas de OpenOffice
<m4v> kurama10: te recuerdo nuevamente que el topic del canal es soporte sobre Ubuntu, otra temas en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<kurama10> m4v: perdon pero no estoy haciendo spam, simplemente es si quiere hablar de otro tema es bienvenido ahi
<kurama10> vale pues
<kurama10> chao
<ThePianist> guampa, Mañana por la mañana debo dar una presentación y no quiero fregar mi vida, jejejeje
<ThePianist> Mañana haré la instalción de libreoffice y haré pruebas
<kurama10> sale bye
<ThePianist> buuu se feu kurama y se acabó la conversa acá, jejejeje
<m4v> ThePianist: no se supone que tenga que haber conversación en este canal ;) para eso tenemos -es-cafe
<ThePianist> y el tema allá está muy interesante: guampa, la jungla y otras sandeces, la verdad es que no tomo café, tal vez por eso me parece raro ese canal
<Carlitos__> hola amigos
<Carlitos__> muy  buenas
<Carlitos__> alguien por ahi ?
<Tiffon> nas
<VADER> buen dia gente linuxera
<hashashin> nas
<chilicuil> ha comenzado el ultimo dia del Ubuntu developer week, pueden entrar a #ubuntu-classroom para seguir las sesiones, estamos hablando sobre clasificacion de bugs, la charla se desarrolla en Ingles, pero tenemos interpretacion simultanea en #ubuntu-classroom-es =)
<guampa> chilicuil: hay otro canal donde se hacen las preguntas?
<CaBeTuX> buenas
<CaBeTuX> consulta
<CaBeTuX> como hacer para que el apt funcione con un forefront?
<CaBeTuX> un proxy forefront...
<CaBeTuX> porque no me interpreta el tipo usuario:password@server
<CaBeTuX> por eso el export http_proxy no me funciona
<CaBeTuX> porque pide un popup de mier...
<jmanuel_cool> saludos, una duda ¿que es mas liviano unity o lxde? por favor respondan con honestidad ya que es para un movil táctil
<guampa> unity corre sobre gnome, lxde es mas liviano que gnome
<matt23> lxde es super liviano
<jmanuel_cool> guampa, unity necesariamente depende del gnome??????? es decir, no se puede instalar aparte con, digamos, xdm
<jmanuel_cool> matt23, lo se, pero ando en busca de algo mas práctico para pantalla tactil
<guampa> hasta donde yo se es mas que nada un manejador de ventanas y otros agregados arriba de gnome, estan pensados para gnome
<matt23> pues unity que tiene butones enormes no?
<matt23> pero tu has preguntado " ¿que es mas liviano unity o lxde?" y por eso, lcde jaja
<jmanuel_cool> matt23, en eso tienes razón, luego desarrollé un poco mas la pregunta, para llegar al punto que necesito; algo liviano que sea fácil de usar en una pantalla tactil
<matt23> y las opciones que tenes son o lxde o unity/gnome?
<jmanuel_cool> matt23, de hecho estoy es pidiendo asesoramiento, porque estoy entre e16/17, lxde, matchbox y unity
<matt23> pues, liviano son los demas q no son unity
<matt23> pero unity ya me parece facil usar con pantala tactil
<jmanuel_cool> matt23, entonces me hallo en un dilema, no dispongo de mucha ram, pero unity es mas sencillo de usar; sin embargo estoy leyendo sobre opie a ver que tal funciona aca y la factibilidad de instalar ese entorno
<jmanuel_cool> matt23, http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d9/Opie.png
<chilicuil> guampa: sip, en #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<guampa> ah eso era lo que me estaba perdiendo :P
<guampa> gracias
<chilicuil> guampa: ;)
<matt23> nunca he visto opie jmanuel, pero eso parece genial
<jmanuel_cool> matt23, acaba de aparecer otra opción "hildon" el entorno de maemo
<matt23> entonces, has conseguido toda la informacion q necesitas jaja
<jmanuel_cool> matt23, lástima que opie no pueda ser instalado en un sistema "de verdad" si no sólo en los embebidos para palm
 * xoan buenas
<jmanuel_cool> matt23, guampa gracias por la ayuda, creo que encontré el entorno a usar (igual no descarto opciones y tal vez le de una mirada a unity)
<guampa> jmanuel_cool: no hay problema, cualquier cosa por este tema estoy en -cafe, yo uso maemo en el cel
<matt23> ademas, hay una que puedes probar si estas ablando de un tablet
<matt23> http://plasma-active.org/
<jmanuel_cool> matt23, es un móvil con android
<matt23> creo que eso funciona en ello entonces, pero no estoy muy seguro sabe
<jmanuel_cool> matt23, plasma usa kde, seguro es mas liviano que unity
<matt23> si. y eso esta hecho por las pantallas tactiles.
<matt23> se me olvido q funciona en moviles tambien ,porque estoy esperando un tablet con active nativo en ello
<jmanuel_cool> matt23, bueno, otra opción a considerar; por eso es bueno pedir ayuda a los entendidos XDD
<matt23> jaja eso es claro
<matt23> siempre aprenderas algo si preguntas
<matt23> jmanuel, cual vas a usar?
<matt23> quiero comprar un movil con android, pero no quiero usar el OS de android
<jmanuel_cool> matt23, voy a hacer pruebas, el que me convenza mas, ese dejo; voy a comenzar con plasma que me gustó
<matt23> pues, dime cual sale mejor para ti
<Barcel0> Hola colegas!... alguno puede echarme una mano con casper e isolinux?
<matt23> tengo q hacer las mismas pruebas
<guampa> matt23, jmanuel_cool les pido que continuen en #ubuntu-es-cafe por favor
<matt23> con gusto, lo siento guampa
<guampa> no hay problema
<jmanuel_cool> guampa, ok, disculpa
<Barcel0> estoy generando un livcd al que agrego una entrada para inicar el sistema en modo live, pero necesito agregar otra entrada en la que pueda iniciar solo una consola del sistema con un instalador corriendo en esa consola
<Barcel0> me dan una idea?
<guampa> la verdad nunca hice algo asi
<guampa> puedo preguntar porque estas haciendo tu propio livecd?
<chilicuil> supongo que para aprender cosas de linux, eso rulea
<chilicuil> =)
<Barcel0> bueno es que estoy migrando varios pc de windows para Linux pero son mucho y cada vez que instalo uno tengo que hacer muchas configuraciones manuales
<guampa> ya veo
<Barcel0> así que he personalizado un solo sistema con todo lo que necesito
<Barcel0> lo empaqueto
<Barcel0> y así al instalar ya tiene la mayoria de las cosas preconfiguradas
<guampa> esta interesante ahi empece a mirar. normalmente esa tarea la hago con un script a correr en cada maquina despues de instalado el OS
<Barcel0> pero ademas de levantar el sistema completo en modo live y ejecutar graficamente el instalador necesito hacer una entrada que sea solo por consola para que se más ligero el proceso
<Barcel0> para poderlo realizar en pc de poco rendimiento
<Barcel0> entienden?
<guampa> esta claro
<Barcel0> bien pues ese es el motivo :)
<Barcel0> en el isolinux.cfg añadi diferentes entrada la ultima fue esta, pero tampoco funciona xD
<Barcel0> label install
<Barcel0> ----menu label install - Instalar desde terminal
<Barcel0> ----kernel /casper/vmlinuz
<Barcel0> ----append  boot=casper text  initrd=/casper/initrd.gz quiet splash --
<jmanuel_cool> Barcel0, con "System rescue cd" puedes instalar desde scripts e imágenes de disco
<Barcel0> jmanuel_cool: puede spasarme un link para ver si tengo acceso y obtenerlo? es que tengo internet restringido
<jmanuel_cool> Barcel0, http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-es_Como_personalizar_SystemRescueCd
<Barcel0> hay otro lugar para descargar el iso que no sea sourceforge? de ahí no puedo...
<jmanuel_cool> Barcel0, no, que yo sepa
<Barcel0> jmanuel_cool: ya ya encontre como obtenerlo...
<Barcel0> pero no entiendo bien como es que funciona, eso es un live cd, lo inicio y mediante el hago un iso del sistema que tengo instalado en el HD...
<Barcel0> no?
<david__> Hola a todos, soy nuevo con linux y tengo un problemilla con los acentos, estoy usando kubuntu y todo me iba bien hasta que instale Gimp que dejaron de funcionar, alguien con un poco de tiempo libre me podria echar un cable? gracias :)
<jmanuel_cool> Barcel0, si, mas o menos asi; luego debes hacer otra iso, aparte, del sistem rescue y agregarle los scipts e imágenes a instalar
<fosco_> buenas
<David_Fxs> Hola, buenas tardes. Tengo un problema con un servidor web, capas alguno sepa. Desde mi pc puedo acceder bien, desde otras compus tambien. Pero, con alguunas compus me pasa q no puedo acceder al puerto 80, sin embargo al puerto 81 puedo normalmente y a los otros igual... nose si me explico
<buenaventura> firewall? resolución dns?
<buenaventura> host.allow?
<balsack> hola.. alguien podria ayudarme ?
<mimecar> la bola de cristal está rota
<mimecar> tendrás que decir cual es el problema
<Barcel0> xD
<buenaventura> supongo que alguien podría
<balsack> perdona.. hace unas horas que funciono en linux xD... he instalado el linux mint y no se porque a si como abro el gestor de programas a los pocos segundos se me cierran
<xangua> !mint | balsack
<kubot> balsack: Linux Mint no es una derivación de Ubuntu soportada debido a cambios en sus repositorios, busca soporte en #linuxmint-help en la red irc.spotchat.org | Ver también !derivados
<Barcel0> bueno entonces nadie más ha configurado casper e isolinux?
<mimecar> no he usado mint, lo único es que pongas todas las actualizaciones
<buenaventura> pero este es el canal de Ubuntu...
<matt23> balsack
<buenaventura> haz una cosa, ve a ubuntu.com, descarga la versión más reciente, instálala y luego pasa por aquó
<matt23> hay otro canal
<buenaventura> aquí*
<matt23> linux mint tiene su propio servidor
<mimecar> balsack: si después de poner todas las actualizaciones el problema sigue, pregunta en el canal de mint
<matt23> buscalo y hay un canal linuxmint-es o linuxmint-help q te ayuda tambien
<balsack> perdonar.. es ke ando muy perdido con esto del linux
<mimecar> balsack: en una consola
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> si sigue el fallo, al canal de mint :P
<balsack> muchas gracias
<balsack> a ver si tengo suerte
<balsack> alguien puede decirme el comando para ver la lista de canales ?
<buenaventura> dependiendo de tu cliente irc seguramente, /list
<buenaventura> aunque lindo trabajo buscar algo en esa lista....
<guampa> depende el cliente si es trabajo ;)
<camilasdf> necesito ordenar una lista de nombres en orden alfabetico en python, alguien sabe como se hace?
<tron_hacker> Hola amigos, tengo una pregunta, ¿ Que tan bueno es preload ?
<chirota> preload?
<dylan66> por si te roban la notebook?
<mimecar> tron_hacker: es automático, no lo tienes que usar
<chirota> wow, no conocia esa funcion
<Geeko> preload
<Geeko> no mejora mucho el boot, yo creo que no lo hace
<tron_hacker> pero quiero saber si funciona bien
<Geeko> si funciona
<mimecar> con las aplicaciones que usas de normal si
<tron_hacker> Otra pregunta, ¿ Como hago para que apache y mysql no se ejecuten en el arranque ?
<buenaventura> update-rc.d
<tron_hacker> ok, gracias buenaventura
<tron_hacker> ¿ Pero los podre correr nuevamente y sin problemas?
<buenaventura> sí, con el mismo comando
<buenaventura> lee el man o el help
<tron_hacker> bien
<camelgom> Hola. He instalado el privativo de nvidia de su web y no m carga el sistema grafico. Que puedo hacer?
<buenaventura> nvidia-xconfig
<buenaventura> ?
<camelgom> No se, pruebo
<camelgom> M dice validation error device section "default devide" must have a driver line
<camelgom> Y luego igual se queda sin cargar cuando l doy a resume
<buenaventura> lo instalaste sin las x, no?
<camelgom> Q va
<n3o> Acabo de actualizar mi kernel
<n3o> y me parecio interesante
<n3o> instalar este gestor visual de Xchat
<n3o> parece que estoy solo
<n3o> :(
<buenaventura> gestor visual de xchat?
<buenaventura> pasa por ubuntu-es-cafe
<buenaventura> !ot | n3o
<kubot> n3o: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<n3o> hay alguien que programa
<n3o> c++
<n3o> en ubuntu
<n3o> ??
<Oskar_Calvo> algún usuario de ubuntu en el canal?
<orion__> hola
<orion__> saludos
<orion__> gente alguien sabe que es o que funcion tiene swab en la memoria?
<orion__> o swap
<selina2> no me acuerdo bien
<selina2> swap es para memoria o algo asi
<polux9> con respeto gente... eso sale en una busqueda de google...
<polux9> pero cumple la funcion que cumpliria tu memoria ram en el pc... cargar programas de forma temporal a veces cuando se llena la ram y otras funciones siempre cargaran ahi... pero es ram
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-03
<debsan> ram + swap = memoria virtual
<vstryker1000> hola les traigo saludos desde el mundo de la manzana ^U^
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<grysa> alguien me puede ayudar
<MindEnd> hola disculpen alguien sabe en que sintaxis se ingresa los atajos del teclado en tilda.. me esta tirando error al definirlos por defecto
<MindEnd> Ya encontre el problema...
<MindEnd> Tengo una duda de xubuntu y ubuntu la ultima version debe tener doble backgroud? que archivo configura el segundo backgroud? (por favor)
<guampa> doble background?
<MindEnd> sep... defino otro fondo de pantalla y cuando activo la transparencia en el terminal se ve el anterior fondo de pantalla (el que viene por default)
<guampa> eso es o que tenes configurado un background en la terminal o que no tenes compositor de video
<MindEnd> no tengo configurado ningun background en la terminal.. Compositor de video?
<guampa> estas usando unity? tenes transparencia real, 3d?
<MindEnd> xfce.. tengo xubuntu
<guampa> que terminal es?
<guampa> tilda?
<MindEnd> Terminal.. la misma de ubuntu nisiquiera tengo Xterm
<MindEnd> es que el problema se genera tanto en tilda como en Terminal
<guampa> fijate en aplicaciones -> configuracion (o preferencias) -> administrador de configuracion
<MindEnd> listo ahora para donde voy?
<guampa> fijate ajustes del administrador de ventanas
<guampa> o algo asi
<guampa> si esta en ingles "window manager tweaks"
<guampa> y ahi habilitar composicion / enable display compositing
<MindEnd> "Ajustes del gestor de ventanas"
<MindEnd> listo
<guampa> perfecto
<guampa> estaba habilitado?
<MindEnd> si
<guampa> proba deshabilitarlo entonces
<MindEnd> pero cual de todas las opciones... hay desde "seleccion" hasta "Compositor"
<guampa> compositor
<guampa> la primer opcion en esa pestaña habilita o deshabilita la composición
<MindEnd> igual siguio igual
<MindEnd> hay un archivo en ubuntu que define el backgroud, tal vez modificandolo cambie... pero el problema es que no recuerdo el nombre del archivo
<guampa> no de eso no se. si se que con compositor prendido y la terminal puesta en transparente tendria que mostrar las ventanas que quedan atras o el fondo sino
<guampa> sino algo esta mal
<diosmi> ḉ
<JHOSMAN> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150558161734931.390603.24428334930&type=1
<lana> alguien sabe como activar la posibildad de encriptar con el boton derecho del raton en ubuntu 11.10
<pfSenseLogs> hola....se puede saber que ip modificó un archivo en una carpeta compartida?
 * xoan buenas
<fosco_> buenas
<Barcel0> nas!...
<Barcel0> qué me recomiendan para empaquetar mi sistema personalizado y poderlo instalar en otros ordenadores desde una consola, que la instalacion sea lo mñas ligero posible para ordenadores de 128 ram
<Barcel0> ?
<kike_> holas , buen dia.
<kike_> alguien podria decirme si existe algun PPA de KVirc para Ubuntu?
<xangua> launchpad.net ahí puedes bucar
<kike_> ah, gracias
<Barcel0> ???
<SadlyMistaken> hola wenas tardes, tengo una pregunta. Mi hermana y yo usamos la misma red wireless de casa. ¿Se supone que también compartimos las mismas iptables y los mismos puertos abiertos?
<aguitel> kike_, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kvirc
<twic> Sadly.
<guampa> SadlyMistaken: el firewall es por computadora
<SadlyMistaken> gracias guampa.
<twic> Las iptables estan configuradas en el ordenador en que las hayas puesto
<SadlyMistaken> dime twic.
<SadlyMistaken> Gracias a ambos.
<SadlyMistaken> podeis ayudarme a reestructurar mi iwconfig? me dice que mi wireless es eth1... y eso es muy raro, no?
<guampa> si te funciona esta bien
<twic> Y ademas.los puertos valen para un pc diferente
<SadlyMistaken> tengo lo eth0 y eth1
<SadlyMistaken> se supone que lo y eth0 son la local y el ethernet, y luego la eth1 que es también ethernet es la que uso de wireless... me estoy rallando
<twic> Te sugiero que accedas  al router y aprendas como se configura.si tatdo en tesponder.perdona.estoy en clasr de fisica jiji xd
<SadlyMistaken> twic los puertos abiertos en router seran para ambos.. creo yo.
<SadlyMistaken> Mil gracias a ambos.
<twic> Google -  como redireccionar un puwero
<twic> Puerto
<SadlyMistaken> pero si eso ya se hacerlo
<SadlyMistaken> si lo que quiero es cambiar eth1...
<SadlyMistaken> xD
<SadlyMistaken> que me dice que es ethernet, cuando es wireless...
<SadlyMistaken> xD
<twic> O.o
<twic> Puero ethernet?
<twic> More details please xd
<SadlyMistaken> vamos a ver, cuando hago iwconfig. Me dice que tengo "lo" y "eth0" en no wireless. Y luego me dice que tengo "eth1" como ethernet. Pero es que yo no tengo conectado nada en ethernet, yo solo estoy usando wifi, por lo que eth1 realmente debería llamarse de otra manera.. no?
<guampa> Barcel0: clonezilla?
<guampa> SadlyMistaken: iwconfig te reporta eth1 como wireless?
<SadlyMistaken> claro... lo normal sería wlan0 o algo así ,verdad?
<SadlyMistaken> como lo cambio?
<guampa> no en una notebook yo lo tenia asi tambien y andaba sin problemas
<SadlyMistaken> claro, si anda sin problemas, pero yo ahora quiero decirle que cargue un iptables...
<guampa> te referis a eth1
<guampa> y listo
<SadlyMistaken> y si lo crea cada vez nuevo?
<SadlyMistaken> y entonces pasa?
<guampa> a la interfaz? no la va a crear de nuevo
<SadlyMistaken> bueno, voy a probar, ahora vengo, a ver si me carga iptables con eth1....
<SadlyMistaken> hasta ahorita
<twic> xd? Y desconecta internet?
<twic> Ni los firewalls de windows te piden reiniciar..
<mbaadmin> hola a todos requiero sacar la configuracion de hardware de un servidor ubuntu
<mbaadmin> ejemplo en windows esta aida 64 o el famoso everest en linux que consigo que me de todas las especificaciones de hardware detalladas gracias
<guampa> mbaadmin: tenes hwinfo, lshw, y lshw-gtk (este ultimo grafico)
<mbaadmin> guampa, el grafico como lo ejecuto gracias
<guampa> tenes que instalarlo, no se como es con el centro de software, pero sino en una terminal pones: sudo apt-get install lshw lshw-gtk
<guampa> sino desde synaptic
<mbaadmin> guampa, gracias
<guampa> por nada
<mbaadmin> guampa, tengo otra pregunta tengo un samba server en este ubuntu los windows entran y comparten archivos aqui en este ubuntu uno de ellos quiere una carpeta con una clave como le hago eso?
<guampa> como estas configurando el server?
<Barcel0> creen que esto sea correcto? append   boot=casper   initrd=/casper/initrd.gz autostart=serere --terminal single --
<mbaadmin> guampa, pues tengo dos carpetas con todo habilitado para leer y escribir y alli hacen todo que mas necesitas saber?
<guampa> de que manera estas administrando la configuracion, con que herramientas o si estas editando directamente smb.conf
<Barcel0> guampa, ya probé clonezilla pero no me ha servido :s :(
<mbaadmin> guampa, yo cree una carpeta la comparti le di permisos y yap desde windows la ven y asi esta funcionando.
<guampa> Barcel0: porque?
<guampa> mbaadmin: para una config mas compleja que la que tenes, con algunos recursos protegidos con contraseña y otros no, creo que tenes que administrar el server samba a traves de smb.conf o con una utilidad como SWAT o webmin
<mbaadmin> guampa, gadmin samba instale la otra vez eso servira?
<guampa> si creo que si, pero lo use para ver como era hace mucho, no lo conozco
<mbaadmin> guampa, cual me recomiendas que sea completo y facil de usar? modo grafico preferiblemente
<guampa> realmente no se cual puede ser bueno, no uso herramientas graficas :S
<guampa> swat es grafico y relativamente facil, lo use y funciona, es a traves de una servicio web que habilita en tu maquina
<guampa> eso tiene la ventaja de que lo podes configurar desde otra maquina provisto que permitas el acceso al servicio desde otras maquinas
 * twic bye:)
<guampa> webmin es una herramienta tambien via web, no es un paquete oficial de ubuntu creo, se usa para administrar la mayoria de los servicios incluyendo samba, es para administrar cualquier cosa
<guampa> tal vez demasiado si queres solo administrar samba
<guampa> mira mbaadmin: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/11/easily-manage-samba-shares-workgroup-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<guampa> ese link puede serte util
<n3o_> que honda
<n3o_> hay alguine
<n3o_> ??¿¿??
<guampa> necesitas ayuda n3o_ ?
<n3o_> mm
<n3o_> apenas estoy
<n3o_> ingresando en chat IRC
<n3o_> de ubuntu
<n3o_> y me gustaria conocer gente
<GridCube_> !cafe | n3o_
<kubot> n3o_: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<guampa> proba en #ubuntu-es-cafe n3o_
<n3o_> ok
<n3o_> gracias
<_Ethan_> hola
<GridCube_> !hi  _Ethan_
<kubot> Ethan_: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<selina2> hola
<Souchiro> nas selina2
<_Ethan_> os suena el archivo config.conf ?
<GridCube_> debe haber cientos de esos
<GridCube_> por?
<cousteau> pues config.conf no
<cousteau> me suena redundante
<cousteau> como python.py o text.txt
<cousteau> !google "config.conf"
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<cousteau> (ah, aquí no está activado)
<_Ethan_> quiero decir
<_Ethan_> que parece ser una archivo de configuración de un programa específico
<_Ethan_> que puede o no existir
<_Ethan_> cuando queremos ejecutar un programa con un conjunto de parámetros específocops
<_Ethan_> *específicos
<cousteau> sí, el típico archivo de configuración
<cousteau> ¿cuál es la pregunta?
<mimecar> cousteau: te quedaras con la duda :P
<fenix> hola
<mimecar> hola fenix
<fenix> he perdido mis /home
<fenix> ahora he podido entrar porque he creado un nuevo usuario desde terminal
<fenix> con su respectivo home
<mimecar> ¿has estado modificando el archivo fstab?
<fenix> diria que no
<mimecar> ¿qué has hecho en el sistema antes del fallo?
<tron_hacker> ¿ Que hiciste antes de que eso pasara ?
<fenix> mimecar, era contigo con el que hable ahora hará 1 o 2 meses?
<fenix> soy el que tiene que llevar el disco duro de un lado a otro
<mimecar> podría ser
<fenix> y que no para de fallarme en mi casa
<fenix> porque lo tengo que conectar con la tapa abierta y el cable a veces se sale un poco solo, y entonces el disco duro hace ruidos raros y deja de funcionar
<mimecar> llegastes a montar una máquina virtual?
<fenix> quizás esto tenga algo que ver
<fenix> no, simplemente compré un cable SATA nuevo xD
<mimecar> un disco que hace ruidos raros está apunto de morir
<tron_hacker> si
<tron_hacker> cuando un DD haces ruidos es que va a XS
<fenix> mimecar, pero hace ruidos raros solo en mi casa, y creo que es porque "no encaja bien" o algo con el cable
<fenix> en clase no pasa nada porque metes el disco duro en una ranura que tiene la torre y ya esta
<fenix> aqui tengo que hacerlo con el cable a mano abriendo la tapa etc...
<mimecar> compra una ranura
<fenix> fui a una tienda pero me dijeron que ya hace años que no venden :S
<mimecar> vas a desgastar el conector
<fenix> que esto se usaba tiempo atras y ahora no xD
<fenix> el caso es queahora me daba un nuevo problema
<fenix> me decía que el /home no se encontraba ( o algo así )
<fenix> y que esperara, o pulsara S para saltar, o M para solucionarlo de forma manual
<fenix> si esperaba, no pasaba nada, almenos si esperaba cerca de 40min
<mimecar> si no se monta la partición home puede pasar eso
<fenix> si pulsaba S me abria el GDM pero luego no me dejaba entrar en el escritorio porque fallaban muchos ficheros
<mimecar> tienes todo el sistema en ese disco?
<fenix> al final le di  a M y cree un nuevo usuario
<fenix> hice un ls /home y no habia ninguno :S
<mimecar> no te está montando la partición /home
<fenix> pues eso, no me esta montando la particion /home supongo
<fenix> que tengo que hacer?
<mimecar> tienes todo el sistema instalado en el mismo disco duro?
<fenix> si
<fenix> pero las particiones y las instalaciones lo hicieron los propios profesores
<fenix> si hago un fdisk -l sale una kaos total
<mimecar> ponlo en pastebin
<fenix> ok
<fenix> toma: http://pastebin.com/vSwwQg0s
<fenix> lo peor es que en el grub solo sale 1 ubuntu y 1 windows xp
<root_z> Hola, sabe alguien como modificar el tamaño del cursor con compiz activado?
<fenix> así que no entiendo a que viene ese kaos
<mimecar> fenix: tienes instalado dos sistemas operativos en un disco externo?
<fenix> ni los 300GB libres entiendo
<fenix> no, en ese ordenador solo tengo  1 disco duro de 500GB
<fenix> que es el de clase
<mimecar> no se para que tienes 4 particiones de linux
<mimecar> como mucho tendrías que usar dos
<mimecar> swap aparte
<fenix> ya lo se, eso diselo a los imbeciles de nuestros profesores de informatic
<fenix> que no hacen nada bien
<mimecar> recuerda que los logs son públicos
<fenix> y mi nick improvizado xD
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar que partición contiene /home
<fenix> ok voy a ver que hay en cada particion ( si es que me sale )
<GridCube_> fenix: en una terminal > df
<fenix> esto es el $df http://pastebin.com/GT41XVJk
<fenix> no veo ningun /home
<GridCube_> nope
<GridCube_> porque tu sistema no lo ve
<GridCube_> pero deberias saber cual de esas particiones suele ser /home
<GridCube_>  yo creo que es dades
<mimecar> fenix: tienes Debian puesta?
<fenix> En este disco duro puede haber cualquier cosa que instalaran al azar sin saber que hacian
<cousteau> qué pasa?  se ha perdido /home al reinstalar?  busca en todas las particiones una que tenga pocos directorios, o que tenga uno que se llame como el usuario
<mimecar> entonces puedes descartar sda6 :P
<fenix> en el Grub solo sale 1 ubuntu y 1 windows
<GridCube_> fenix: si le instalaron un ubuntu ensima pueden haber borrado el /home
<fenix> el disco duro tiene estas particiones desde el primer dia de curso
<mimecar> busca tu partición /home
<mimecar> y la añades al fstab
<fenix> como lo busco mimecar ?
<GridCube_> fenix: y el punto de montaja /dades siempre fue propio?
<fenix> ahora mismo setoy en ese mismo disco duro, lo que he creado un nuevo usuario para poder entrar al escritorio
<mimecar> la particion /boot no es
<mimecar> no te quedan tantas particiones que ver
<fenix> que hago? $sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/home1 ?
<fenix> sudo mount -t *
<fenix> voy haciendo asi?
<mimecar> sda1 debe contener /
<fenix> pero lo miro asi no? montando las particiones
<mimecar> si
<GridCube_> mimecar: ahi en su df lo dice
<fenix> ok
<cousteau> ¿y no sabes qué tamaño tenía /home?
<fenix> nope -.-
<fenix> vale, el sda1 creo que es donde estoy yo ahora mismo
<GridCube_> fenix: en tu df dice exactamente eso
<GridCube_> ...
<fenix> xD
<fenix> el sda2 es el grub
<fenix> que el df decia /boot
<fenix> ok, correcto xD
<fenix> el sda3 debe de ser el windows
<fenix> no hace falta que lo pruebe
<fenix> no hay 4?
<mimecar> es la particion extendida
<cousteau> a ver, hay 4 particiones linux, que supongo que serán /, /home, /boot y...  ¿/usr?
<fenix> lo raro es que no haya /home
<fenix> ah
<cousteau> la swap que va aparte, y un par de windows
<mimecar> ...
<fenix> es verdad, voy a ver lo de dades
<fenix> a ver que es
<mimecar> no te va a salir con /home
<fenix> dades significa "datos"
<mimecar> solo te queda sda7
<fenix> no hay 7
<mimecar>  /dev/sda7           12402       15012    20972826   83  Linux
<mimecar> tu disco dice que si
<GridCube_> yo no veo eso mimecar
<mimecar> en df te aparecen las particiones montadas
<fenix> que raro, el 7 me sale cuando hago fdisk -l pero no cuando hago df
<cousteau> no estará montado...
<GridCube_> aaaaaaaaa
<cousteau> tampoco sale el 5 (bueno, no sé si tiene que estar montado)
<fenix> el sda5 es swap
<fenix> lo dice el fdisk
<cousteau> cierto...
<cousteau> y te deja montar /dev/sda7?
<fenix> no :S
<cousteau> mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<fenix> $ sudo mount /dev/sda7 /media/home7/
<fenix> mount: haureu d'especificar el tipus del sistema de fitxers
<fenix> "mount: teneis que especificar el tipo de sistema de ficheros"
<mimecar> te lo dice el sistema
<cousteau> hmm, suena a que se ha fastidiado la partición
<fenix> he montado el sda8 (/dades) y me dice que no tengo permiso para ver el contenido cuando quiero entrar en el directorio de /media/home8 :S
<cousteau> fenix, prueba sudo ls
<mimecar> fenix: sda8 no es seguro
 * cousteau interpretando eso como "no es seguro!  no entres!"
<fenix> :/media$ sudo ls home8/
<fenix> RECYCLER  System Volume Information
<fenix> que raro
<cousteau> por?
<mimecar> raro no
<mimecar> es una particion NTFS
<cousteau> partición de recuperación o algo así
<mimecar> SDA7 es tu /home
<fenix> ah ok
<fenix> pue sjustamente el que no me deja montar xD
<cousteau> en plan "me voy a ahorrar los dos duros que cuesta un DVD y te voy a poner 'el DVD' dentro de tu propio disco duro, así si formateas todo pierdes la garantía"
<mimecar> haz corregido el error que te da el sistema?
<fenix> mimecar, para montar el sda7 ?
<mimecar> te dice que no has definido el sistema de archivos
<fenix> ya, pero es que con las otras particiones tampoco lo hice y me funciono
<fenix> y de todas maneras
<fenix> he probado con mount -t ext3 /dev/sda7 /media/home7
<fenix> y me dice que no
<fenix> y tambien he probado con ext4
<mimecar> pon el error
<cousteau> eso lo dice cuando se estropea; normalmente detecta el tipo automáticamente
<fenix> :/media$ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda7 /media/home7/
<fenix> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda7,
<fenix>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<fenix>        En alguns casos, es pot trobar informació útil a syslog,
<fenix>         proveu dmesg | tail o així
<mimecar> !paste fenix
<kubot> fenix: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<mimecar> pero parece que le ha pasado algo a tu partición
<GridCube_> y si hace un fsck /dev/sda7
<cousteau> me temo que se ha dañado
<fenix> hago un fsck en /dev/sda7 ?
<mimecar> puedes intentarlo
<fenix> ahora mismo? o tengo que desmontar o algo?
<fenix> o hay que hacerlo desde live?
<mimecar> no está montada
<fenix> ah claro, es verdad xD
<fenix> lo hago desde este mismo disco duro?
<mimecar> la partición no está montada
<fenix> ok ya se esta haciendo
<fenix> ah espera que tengo que pulsar "s"
<mimecar> que mensaje te ha salido?
<fenix> "One or more bloc grup descriptor checksums are invalid. " ¿Arreglarlo? <s>
<mimecar> puede ser un problema por mover el disco duro tanto
<fenix> esto es exactamente lo que me dice: http://pastebin.com/dYfgeJUz
<fenix> mas que de mover yo me imagino de que se quite el cable a medias mientras trabaja y empiece a hacer ruido cuando esta leyendo algo o asi...
<fenix> le doy a <s> verdad?
<GridCube_> s
<fenix> ok x)
<fenix> ahora no para de salirme linias diciendo que se esta arreglando cosas :S
<fenix> y ahora me ha salido que le diga otra vez si
<mimecar> tienes un backup de tus datos?
<fenix> le voy dando
<fenix> bueno, lo de los ultimos dias no, pero bueno, de la mayor parte si
<fenix> "Node-i 131345 has imagic flag set.  Esborra<s>? "
<mimecar> con bastante suerte no perderás datos
<GridCube_> fenix: solo deci que si, si algo sale mal sera tu culpa de todos modos
<fenix> jaja ya lo se GridCube
<fenix> pase lo que pase no se me pasaria por la cabeza echaros la culpa ¬¬¡
<mimecar> aunque lo hicieras :P
<fenix> xD lo se
<mimecar> mover tanto un disco duro y desgastar el conector no es bueno
<fenix> buf, creo que tenia que haberle dado a la opcion -y desde el rpincipio xD
<mimecar> tarde o temprano te fallará
<fenix> despues se preguntan como es que 2/3 de la clase no pasa de curso
<mimecar> eso no es una excusa
<fenix> porque no sabes como son las clases
<fenix> solo dicen tonterias
<fenix> sin sentido
<fenix> uno de la clase se fue a otro instituto y paso de ser repetidor a ser de notables-excelentes
<fenix> y me dijo que era gracias a los profesores
<fenix> y esque no puedos hacer trabajos bien si los trabajos que te piden no tienen ni pies ni cabeza
<fenix> ok, ya terminó
<fenix> y luego no hacen clase, pasamos semanas sin que nos hayan explicado nada
<fenix> para luego decir 4 tonterias sin sentido en una sola clase
<fenix> jaja ya paro de desahogarme
<fenix> ahora reinicio?
<mimecar> ""intentalo""
<fenix> ok, hasta luego
<fenix> sobre ruedas :D
<fenix> gracias mimecar y los demás :)
<mimecar> en un futuro te volverá a pasar y no se arreglará
<mimecar> cuando falle el conector
<fenix> hoy estaba pensando de comprarme una caja que he visto que usaba un compañero
<fenix> para conectarlo mediante usb
<fenix> me dijo que vale 20€
<GridCube_> yo tenia una de esas, enchufe un disco de 80gb... HUMO BLANCO Y MUERTE
<GridCube_> :P
<fenix> ?
<fenix> xD
<GridCube_> sep se murio al toque el disco, chau 80gb de... material sensible
<SadlyMistaken> hola.... ya estoy de vuelta, ya he arreglado todo. Ahora necesito grabar mi configuración iptables para que se ejecute siempre que reinicie
<SadlyMistaken> pero cuando pongo sudo /sbin/service iptables save me dice que no existe /sbin/service
<SadlyMistaken> como lo hago entones?
<guampa> podes guardar las reglas en un archivito y cargarlas con iptables-restore
<SadlyMistaken> cargarlas cada vez que reinicie?
<SadlyMistaken> es decir que cada vez que enciena el equipo cargarlas manualmente?
<guampa> no, podes cargarlas desde /etc/rc.local, ese archivo corre en cada inicio
<guampa> ese *script*
<cousteau> ¿no es /usr/sbin/service?
<cousteau> $ which service
<guampa> eso es para manejar los scripts integrados en /etc/init.d
<SadlyMistaken> si cousteau /usr/sbin/service pero ahí no reconoce iptables
<cousteau> guampa, hace algo más, nosequé de ejecutarlos desde / o algo así
<guampa> para cargar un par de reglas de iptables al inicio no es necesario tanta complicacion
<SadlyMistaken> pues en el tutorial que acabo de encontrar me dice que es en /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<guampa> toda esa flexibilidad es mas necesaria para daemons, servicios o cosas que necesiten cargarse en un momento especifico y preparar otras cosas antes de cargarse por ejemplo
<SadlyMistaken> donde lo hago, en /etc/rc.d/rc.local o en /etc//rc.local
<guampa> en ubuntu no hay /etc/rc.d/rc.local, solo /etc/rc.local
<SadlyMistaken> grrr habré encontrado un tutorial de Xcig o algo así, tampoco lo pone..
<SadlyMistaken> no me fio, voy a buscar más.
<guampa> ese script se ejecuta al final del arranque y esta para que el admin local agregue cosas que quiere que corran al iniciar
<SadlyMistaken> Gracias un montón
<guampa> ok..
<SadlyMistaken> ehmm..
<SadlyMistaken> una sola cosa más...
<guampa> dime
<SadlyMistaken> en mi /etc/rc.local tengo un "exit 0" lo pongo antes o después de eso?
<guampa> antes
<guampa> el exit dejalo a lo ultimo
<SadlyMistaken> ok makey
<SadlyMistaken> nada más
<SadlyMistaken> sois unos soletes, graciaaaaaaaaaaaaasss
<guampa> de nadaaaas
<k-milogars> buenas a todos
<k-milogars> necesito aceder a la configuraciones  de mi routers
<k-milogars> y no tengo la pass por el isp que no me la dio
<k-milogars> ya intente con la que tiene en internet y nada
<mimecar> si no usa un password genérico poco puedes hacer
<k-milogars> se le puede hacer fuerza bruta
<gmnes> Botoncito de reset?
<k-milogars> sin diccionario
<k-milogars> ya le di reset y sigue igual
<gmnes> Llamada telefónica al proveedor!
<k-milogars> no me la dan
<GridCube_> k-milogars: los routers genericos tienen passwords genericas
<GridCube_> busca en internet tu modelo de router mas password y tiene que estar
<k-milogars> ya busque y nada
<gmnes> k-milogars, La pregunta sería mas bien: ¿Como bruteforcear un router (nuestro / del amigo y/o del vecino)?
<gmnes> Si logras encontrar cómo, compártelo
<mimecar> gmnes: en este canal mejor que no
<gmnes> ps..
<PakoTM> wenas..
<ThePianist> wenas
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-04
<VADER> ke pasa gente ubuntera
<francou> hola alguien puede crear un paquete precompilado para un driver??
<francou> es un driver de realtek de un wireless
<francou> es para las netbooks que entrega el estado en las escuelas de Argentina
<francou> resulta que actualicé el kernel y ya no me detecta los drivers del wireless
<chilicuil> y cual es tu idea francou ?
<VADER> adios
<francou> en la pagina de realtek esta el driver
<francou> pero hay que compilarlo
<francou> y la netbook le pertenece al estado
<francou> entonces no quiero meter nada que despues no pueda sacar
<francou> por eso lo del paquete
<chilicuil> ohhh, entiendo
<cousteau> francou, checkinstall?
<kurama10> francou: para desinstalar un paquete compilada solo entras al directorio donde compilaste y le das un make unistall y ya
<cousteau> sí, quizá te interese mucho usar checkinstall
<chilicuil> checkinstall es una buena alternativa para crear paquetes rapidamente a partir de makefiles
<chilicuil> +1
<cousteau> kurama10, el problema de eso es que a lo mejor no hay make uninstall
<cousteau> o que te deja mucha porquería sin borrar
<francou> :o
<francou> necesito build-essential??
<chilicuil> francou: sip, para compilarlo
<kurama10> por eso usas make clean despues
<kurama10> pero si esl checkinstall esta mejor
<chilicuil> kurama10: make clean limpia los binarios, pero en el archivo donde estan los fuentes, no desinstala
<francou> checkinstall solamente??
<cousteau> kurama10, eso sólo borra los binarios compilados, no los instalados
<francou> no me reconoce ceckinstall
<chilicuil> francou: si, a efectos practicos, usa checkinstall
<francou> no me reconoce checkinstall
<chilicuil> francou sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<cousteau> además, todo lo de "make" es variable, no es algo que sea siempre igual, es según se diseñe
<cousteau> es decir, no es como los paquetes, que tienen un sistema de instalación y desinstalación bastante limpio...  un make podría hacer cosas bastante mal si está mal hecho
<cousteau> checkinstall básicamente detecta qué archivos se han añadido al sistema (creo que haciendo un chroot) y los empaqueta
<cousteau> de forma que (1) te añade al apt el programa instalado como si fuese un paquete, para que lo puedas desinstalar con facilidad, (2) te genera un .deb por si lo quieres distribuir
<cousteau> ¿o sólo generaba el deb?  ya no me acuerdo
<francou> como lo pruebo en un entorno seguro??
<francou> con un chroot??
<chilicuil> cousteau: genera .deb o .rpm, aunque son paquetes muy basicos, es decir, no puedes usar checkinstall para crear .debs y luego subirlos a una distro, pero estan bien para instalarse en un entorno parecido
<francou> **** La instalación falló. Abortando la creación del paquete.
<cousteau> chilicuil, básicamente están bien para desinstalar más que para instalar, ¿no?
<chilicuil> cousteau: si, por que el .deb resultante probablemente no se instale en otra compu diferente que no sea donde se compilo, por el tema de las librerias
<chilicuil> francou: seguramente lo has puesto en marcha de la forma equivocada
<cousteau> hmm, buen punto...  las dependencias
<chilicuil> aunque si va a exportar un modulo del kernel, seguramente podria funcionarle.., si corren todas las maquinas el mismo kernel, claro esta
<francou> el checkinstall me instala el paquete?? :o
<chilicuil> francou: sip
<braiam> exepto si le pones la opcion "--no-install" :P
<francou> como pruebo el paquete sin hacer cambios en el sistema??
<francou> debo irme
<francou> chau
<francou> despus vuelvo
<chapo> buenas noches
<koodezez> buenas noches chapo
<chapo> alguien ha probado la nueva version de ubuntu, que tal salio?
<koodezez> yo no...
<chapo> orale, la tendre  q probar en una VWS
<koodezez> pero el...esa cosa, como se llama?, genome3, no me gustó, el aspecto
<chapo> gnome
<koodezez> muy grafico, bueno en linuxmin
<koodezez> linuxmint*
<koodezez> como mi computadora es muy vieja, no aguanta
<chapo> ahorita veere que tal
<koodezez> gnome 3.0
<koodezez> el nuevo.
<chapo> Oye de casualidad no has visto si se ha conectado el arp-
<koodezez> creo que ah....no esta
<chapo> ya tengo rato que no entraba pero aca andamos de vuelta Xd
<chapo> ahorita regreso
<Squadev> alguien me ayuda a desinstalar el driver b43-fwcutter
<Squadev> ?
<Truenhero> Nas
<fosco_> buenas
<VADER> holaaaaa genteeee
<rengo1> holas amigos
<rengo1> quiero instalar driver  oficial de nvidia lo baje e intete instaarlo modo root no me anda como hace hacerlo .run?
<rengo1> quiero activar SLI mis placas 3d
<debsan> rengo1, primero tenés que ir a una tty, detener las X y luego ejecutar sudo sh NVIDIA<apreta-tab>
<debsan> y seguir los pasos
<rengo1> debsan:  saco x y depues pongo?
<debsan> rengo, si para parar las X debés poner algo como sudo /etc/init.d/stop g|k|x|dm según corresponda
<rengo1> gracias
<rengo1> sa ver si me anda
<rengo1> espero poder debsan activar sli en ubuntu mis 2 gts 450
<pr0t3us> holas, alguien conoce algun interface web para iptables?
<dylan66> pr0t3us, webmin?
<rincondeluz> hola
<rengo1> alguien sabe con soft se pude reproducir musica via bluetooth?
<rengo1> desde celu a la pc yaq placa madreo mother trae incorporado.
<rengo1> que paquete recimiedan?
<Vero2> Hola. Tengo un problema con mi impresora Epson Stylus-79. No tengo un programa que me muestre los tools que tiene, por ejemplo limpiar cabezales, ver remanente de tinta, etc. Saen qué programa podría usar?
<Vero2> digo, saben?
<EagleScreen> alguien puede usar el bluetooth en Ubuntu 11.04, 11.10 o 12.04 ?
<EagleScreen> con Unity o Gnome 3?
<mimecar> en ubuntu 11.10 lo he usado con unity
<EagleScreen> mimecar: como lo usaste?
<EagleScreen> es decir, con que dispositivos?
<mimecar> pulsando en el menú superior de unity y activando
<mimecar> con teléfonos
<EagleScreen> para transferir archivos?
<mimecar> si
<EagleScreen> llegaste a transferirlos o solamente vinculaste el dispositivo?
<mimecar> a transferir
<EagleScreen> mimecar: si algun dia puedes, te importaria hacer un par de pruebas, transfiriendo desde el pc al movil, y desd eel movil al pc? para ver si te afecta el Bug #891444
<EagleScreen> Launchpad bug 891444 in gnome-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "Unable to browse bluetooh device: Connection refused (111)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891444
<mimecar> ok
<mwallacesd> Hola buenos dias/tardes. Si edito el archivo /etc/sysctl.conf y agrego la linea vm.swappiness=10 eso indica al sistema  que debe usar cuanto de swap de acuerdo a mi RAM, es correcto?
<ThePianist> hola a todos
<ThePianist> Alguien sabe de las vistas múltiples de OpenOffice presentacion?
<francou> hola a todos...
<francou> alguien me puede ayudar con algo de gtk??
<francou> de glade
<mimecar> !ask francou
<kubot> francou: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<francou> como hago que un elemento sea el predeterminado
<francou> mimecar, estoy en eso
<francou> osea, en la interfaz tengo 2 botones, cuando presiono enter se pulsa uno y quiero que se pulse el otro
<mimecar> activa el foco del componente
<francou> tambien quisiera que al presionar esc se cierre la app
<francou> no tiene el foco el boton...
<francou> pero igual aparece remarcado
<mimecar> se lo tendrás que poner en el código
<francou> te envio screenshot??
<mimecar> ponlo en imagebin
<javila> Buenas tardes amig@s.
<francou> http://fileslap.com/98o/Pantallazo-Youtube Downloadader
<francou> http://fileslap.com/98o/Pantallazo-Youtube%20Downloadader
<javila> Saben si se puede desde un .txt ejecutar varias lineas de comandos en un terminal de manera automatica???
<mimecar> javila: si le das permisos de ejecución...
<javila> Gracias mimecar ,pero no se como se hace o quizas no me explique bien.
<mimecar> un comando por línea
<javila> Lo intento:de modo manual genero un .txt con 20 lineas mas o menos y para ejecutarles tengo que hacerlo de una en una.....
<javila> Se podria hacer algo para que el terminal les haga del tiron???
<mimecar> cómo lo estas ejecutando?
<mimecar> el terminal las hace de tiron
<javila> No me lo hace del tiron
<javila> creo que deberia añadir algo al final de cada linea y necesitaria que espere una respuesta
<mimecar> cómo lo estas ejecutando?
<javila> pego la linea en el terminal intro/respuesta y añado siguiente linea y asi con todas
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> así no te va a funcionar
<javila> Se que es raro....pero juer es con UNIX y quiero ahorrar un poco de tiempo.
<mimecar>  ./nombreArchivo
<javila> Podria funcionar con un .bash ???
<mimecar> si tiene permisos de ejecución si
<mimecar> pero no se para que lo quieres dejar en ese archivo
<javila> Ok gracias
<javila> Me diste algo para leer
<javila> Perdon mimecar solo con ./nombrearchivo se ejecutaria en un terminal???
<mimecar> si
<javila> Ohhhh probare.
<javila> Si no encuentro solucion ya te contare
<javila> Solo que no puedo hacer paste tendria que ser algo mas priv.....
<mimecar> si pones los comandos en cada línea funciona
<javila> Ok ya probe con la ./ y ; pero nada no me rula.Quizas hice algo mal.
<mimecar> cómo se llama el archivo que has creado
<javila> Uf mimecar no puedo por politicas de empresa poner algunas cosas aqui.
<javila> Seria motivo  de despido.
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> el nombre que le has puesto tu al archivo
<mimecar> supon que lo has llamado archivo.txt
<mimecar> cómo lo ejecutas?
<javila> Vale como ejemplo.....SIUJUAN.txt
<javila> Y lo que hace es algo como configurar un router de modo remoto con unas IP,s,Vlan,etc
<mimecar> da igual lo que haga, te pregunto cómo lo estas ejecutando
<javila> Y me toca copiarle desde win a una maquina virtual OS y ejecutar linea por linea
<mimecar> has dado al archivo permisos de ejecución si o no?
<javila> Ejemplo:startransattion juan /enter     y asi hasta mas de 100 lineas
<mimecar> avisame cuando respondas
<javila> No puedo dar permisos en la maquina que tiene OS en la que uso el terminal.
<mimecar> si no puedes dar permisos de ejecución ya has acabado
<javila> Ok
<javila> Gracias
<mrcellfizh> hola, se que esto no va aquí pero cómo hay bastantes expertos por estos lares quiza alguien me podria apuntar en la dirección correcta sobre el tema:
<mrcellfizh> necesito extraer una lista de contactos de una pagina web, necesito extraerla de una manera determinada, la pregunta es, con que programa lo podria hacer?
<ssice> mrcellfizh: responder a eso de forma concreta no es fácil, porque ¿cómo es el formato de los contactos? ¿Cómo lo quieres?
<ssice> mrcellfizh: tal vez lo mejor es que te hagas tú el programa
<mrcellfizh> quiero hacerme una lista de contactos para pidgin, si, estaba pensando algo aí, cómo un script
<mrcellfizh> ssice: alguna pista de con que y de la manera mas sencilla en que lo podría hacer'
<ssice> mrcellfizh: hombre, como sencillo en número de líneas, awk / sed
<ssice> sed es una utilidad que tienes que tener, y que a mi me parece super útil
<mrcellfizh> no, sencillo en conocimiento a adquirir jeje, bueno probare apender sed entonces
<ssice> jajaja
<mrcellfizh> jaja se nota que no lo conosco cierto? seguro te rie porque es supercomplejo
<ssice> conoces algún lenguaje de programación?
<ssice> no complejo
<ssice> pero es algo esotérico, diría yo
<mrcellfizh> no, cada vez que me pongo eso me empieza a doler la cabeza y me piro a juga a la pley, pero tengo alguna idea jaja
<ssice> tal vez te parezca más sencillo aprender lo suficiente de Python que necesites para hacer esto que quieres
<mrcellfizh> python? eso no es mas amplio y mas complejo?
<ssice> sí, pero es más claro
<ssice> en sed puedes hacer en 1 línea algo que en python te llevaría tal vez 20; pero las 20 líneas de python que escribas hacen que comprendas el código. Las de sed..
 * ssice deja una media sonrisa
<mrcellfizh> si pero tendria que aprender mas cosas hasta llegar a lo que quiero, no se ni googlear exactamente como se llamaria lo que quiero
<mimecar> "descargar html", "procesar html"
<ssice> también puedes coger un editor de texto y hacerlo a mano
<ssice> o medio automatizarlo
<mrcellfizh> hay algo así que se llama web scrapping o algo por el etilo, pero no se si las herramientas para eso me ofrescan el reultado que me ofreceria un lenguage de programacion
<mrcellfizh> screen scrapping*
<mimecar> cuantos contactos hay?
<mrcellfizh> ciento y pocos
<mimecar> los vas a añadir todos a pidgin?
<mrcellfizh> si
<mimecar> cada contacto te tendrá que dar permiso para ver su estado y hablar con ellos
<mimecar> lo sabes?
<mrcellfizh> no si ya los tengo agregados a mi correo
<mimecar> no es lo mismo
<ssice> depende de ellos; si ya los tienes agregados tendrian que estar ya en tu lista de contactos
<ssice> si no lo están, depende de sus preferencias de auto-aceptación; o sea: no siempre.
<mrcellfizh> nono, es con una cuenta xmpp que no los descarga
<mimecar> mrcellfizh: se aplica lo mismo
<mimecar> te tienen que dar permiso para hablar
<mrcellfizh> no
<mrcellfizh> en este momento tengo a 7 agregados
<mimecar> ok
<mrcellfizh> mimecar de donde eres?
<mrcellfizh> sorry por preguntar
<mrcellfizh> es para tuenti
<mimecar> si están en un html acabarás antes haciendolo a mano
<mimecar> ????
<mrcellfizh> es que si eres de españa sabras lo que es
<mrcellfizh> por eso te decia, no para agregarte jaja
<ssice> a mano = con vim y su buscar/reemplazar + macro recording
<ssice> yo sí que sé
<mimecar> se lo que es pero no uso esas redes
<ssice> puedes añadir gente de tuenti por XMPP?
<mrcellfizh> i, tuenti usa el chat jabber
<ssice> yo tampoco uso tuenti, pero sobre todo lo único que tal vez me apetezca de esa red es su jabber
<mrcellfizh> o xmpp, ni idea de la diferencia
<mimecar> mrcellfizh: te tendrán que dar permisos igual
<ssice> pero tenía entendido que usa BOSH, y con ello no puedes bajar a nivel de XMPP
<mimecar> no puedes añadir a una persona y hablar directamente
<mrcellfizh> que no! una vez ellos te añadan dede la web y tu a ellos, cuando e conecten
<mrcellfizh> lo veras en el chat
<ssice> mimecar: en XMPP no; pero si el roster de tuenti auto acepta a todo el mundo sí
<ssice> mrcellfizh: ¿y si no eres amigo suyo, funciona igual?
<mrcellfizh> si
<mimecar> ssice: ok, me sigue pareciendo un fallo bastante grande
<mrcellfizh> si ere amigo, por supuesto,a  eso me refiero
<ssice> mimecar: realmente es parte del diseño de la red
<mrcellfizh> e igual que facebook pero sin descargar la lista
<mrcellfizh> es*
<ssice> se parece a Facebook, en donde apareces en el chat por ser amigo de alguien
<ssice> como que sin descargar la lista?
<mrcellfizh> claro, al conectarte a tuenti con pidgin, este no descarga la lista de contactos, tienes que hacerla tu con la id de cada contacto en tuenti, eso e lo que pretendo
<mimecar> la conversación ya está llegando a offtopic
<mimecar> mrcellfizh: o lo haces a mano o usando python para extraer las direcciones
<mrcellfizh> bueno, creo que aprender un lenguage entero para solo hacer eso es una locura, lo intentaré a mano, aunque seria interesante aprender para no tener que venir a molestarlos tanto jeje
<ssice> ^^
<mimecar> siempre puedes irte con la play y hacerlo a mano
<ssice> ya, realmente esto no tiene que ver con #ubuntu-es pero nada :D
<mrcellfizh> siempre podria poner la ecusa de: como puedo hacer tal "en ubuntu" jajaj; sisi, pero me interesa aprender.
<mrcellfizh> *excusa
<m4rcel> hola, se me rompió la letra d del portatil y necesito cambiarla para usar la tecla de windows en su lugar, alguna idea de cómo hacer esto?
<mimecar> tendrás que remapear el teclado
<mimecar> o usar un teclado usb
<m4rcel> remapear el teclao? toas la letras o solo estas 2s?
<xangua> sale más barato que comprar todo el teclado :P
<m4rcel> y mas comoo
<m4rcel> lol estoy hacieno un tutorial y me ice que pulse la letra o.O
<GridCube> sep
<GridCube> m4rcel, fijate que te dice xev cuando pulsas s y f
<m4rcel> espera te hago un pastebin
<m4rcel> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=VNZ3JYnP
<m4rcel> sorry ese no, este: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=AiJuzQZb
<m4rcel> GridCube:
<GridCube> m4rcel, s es keycode 39 y f es keycode 41, que te dice eso?
<m4rcel> que el que quiero es 40, pero que hago con eso?
<Carlitos__> alguien   donde  se puede configurar, quiero  cambiar  el path  del php.ini  de mi  servidor  web
<Carlitos__> sorry
<luchus> alguien conoce algun programa para traduccion de textos del ingles al español ? que NO este basado en algun servicio web
<Carlitos__> sorry
<Carlitos__> alguien   donde  se puede configurar, quiero  cambiar  el path  del php.ini  de mi  servidor  web
<luchus> -c <path>|<file> Look for php.ini file in this directory
<Carlitos__> luchus:  si lo  que  suicede  es  que al intalar  una  actualizacion,  me  cambio  el   default  /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini  por  otra  ruta  y  quiero  volver a  la  anterior
<luchus> yo econtre esa opcion en php5
<luchus> lo unico que se me ocurre es hacer un script
<luchus> con    php -c /ruta/php.ini
<luchus> y ponerlo al principio de la ruta de busqueda de comandos
<luchus> osea en /bin
<luchus> podrias hace un downgrade pero nose como se hace
<chicadivinaaa> hola! cual es un canal para chatear informalidades??
<luchus> ubuntu-offtopic
<mimecar> !ot chicadivinaaa
<kubot> chicadivinaaa: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> luchus: ese canal no es
<hashashin> nas
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-05
<grysa> disculpen mi ignorancia per alguien me puede decir que son repositorios  ya lo busque pero nada
<EagleScreen> grysa: los repositorios son direcciones de internet llenas de programas para Linux
<EagleScreen> ahí hay un monton de aplicaicones listas para ser descargadas e instaladas
<EagleScreen> grysa: la descarga e instalación de esas aplicaciones no se hace de forma manual con el explorador web, sino que se hace a través de un programa especial llamado gestor de paquetes
<grysa> mmm tansencillo como eso muchas gracias
<EagleScreen> grysa: en el caso de Ubuntu, puedes usar el Centro de Sostware o Synaptic para descargar e instalar esas aplicaciones
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> mmmmmmmm
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> mmmmmmmm
<koodezez> ;)
<G0t> hola a todos, se que el topic del irc no es para perl, pero estoy en xubuntu 11.10 y tengo una duda acerca de perl
<koodezez> Igual alguien sabe...pregunta no pasa nada.
<G0t> Gracias, bueno estoy tratando de hacer un script que cada vez que se ejecute lo redirecionea un directorio espefico anteriormente (que seria como por ejemplo /home/user/.Doc) estoy tratando de hacerlo con la funcion system() pero lo ejecuto y sigue en el mismo directorio
<G0t> listo ya lo arregle... bendito sea google y su busqueda por metadatos
<koodezez> Ok, yo nose mucho de eso
<G0t> chdir($path) or die "Cant access";
<koodezez> Que bien que se haya arreglado.
<G0t> estaba tratandolo de hacer primero con bash pero neee el lenguaje scripting no es lo mio, medio intiendo perl y eso a trancasos xD
<n3o> que solo
<koodezez2> ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮
<alfonso> buenos dias
<fosco_> buenas
<alfonso> buenas
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> a esta hora no hay nadie??
<fosco_> siempre hay alguien
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aaaammmm
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> mm
<bilde> nick
<bilde> hola
<bilde> hay alguien
<mimecar> supongo
<bilde> alguien me puede ayudar
<bilde> quiero ir a las salas
<bilde> de españa
<bilde> pero nose que red
<mimecar>  /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<bilde> tengo que poner
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ahi esta mimecar
<bilde> y donde pongo eso
<mimecar> donde estas escribiendo ahora
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> pidele ayuda a el
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> qn sepa te ayudara
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> yes
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> mm y para q cierra
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> q bobin
<mimecar> LaFlakitaBnAsika: si pone el comando se conecta automáticamente a la red
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> como es eso??
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> no entiendo
<mimecar> es un comando para el irc
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aaa oka
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> o sea si el escribe aqi se conectara autoomatiko??
<mimecar> si
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> amm
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> oiie
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> me recomiendas linux o xp
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> pensaba formatear la pc
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> y necesito q alguien me diga
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> las ventajas de tener linux
<mimecar> usalo y ya lo verás
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> es q tengo linux poz
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> y a todo esto ubuntu no sirve en windows??
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> oh sii??
<mimecar> hay programas que están en las dos plataformas
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aaaaammm
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> mimecar te puedo decir algo aqi
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ???
<mimecar> está relacionada con ubuntu?
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> jjajajaja noo
<mimecar> entonces no
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> bno mejor no
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> si eso mismo
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> joasjoasjoasjoas
<fzeta> mimecar: ya estás ligando?xD
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> es q haber q puedo preguntar
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> es q no tengo dudas
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> nada nada de nada
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> http://www.imageshack.us/photo/my-images/84/okaa.jpg/
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> joasjoasjoas
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> te la regalo mimecar
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> adiios
<mimecar> LaFlakitaBnAsika: deja este canal solo para cosas de ubuntu
<vafied>  /exit
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ok era solo eso recibela adios
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> un regalo
<fzeta> lárgate LaFlakitaBnAsika
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> nooooo
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> por q hay personas tan pesadas
<fzeta> no hay /silence en freenode?
<bilde> puedo configurarlo
<bilde> para que me inicie el español
<mimecar> fzeta: /ignore usuario
<bilde> nada mas entrar
<mimecar> bilde: si configuras el servidor si
<fzeta> bien!
<bilde> y me podrias ayudar
<mimecar> ¿que cliente de irc usas bilde?
<bilde> irc.irc-hispano.org
<bilde> a espera
<bilde> utilizo
<bilde> uno de ubuntu
<bilde> xchat-gnome
<bilde> lo conoces
<bilde> ?
<mimecar> edita la configuración de la red
<mimecar> y añade al hispano
<bilde> pero que tengo que poner
<bilde> como servidor
<bilde> que pongo
<mimecar> irc.irc-hispano.org
<bilde> vale
<bilde> ya la configure
<bilde> y ahora
<bilde> como puedo hacer
<bilde> para que se conecte directamente
<bilde> a esa red
<bilde> k
<bilde> otra pregunta siempre tengo que estar poniendo la clave
<bilde> puedo hacer algo
<bilde> para que la pille directamente
<mimecar> no se si xchat lo permite en el hispano
<bilde> y me puedes recomendar algun programa que si lo permita
<bilde> es que soy moderador de una sala
<bilde> y este esta muy limitado
<cesar18>  buenas alguien sabe como acticvar el front panel en el 10.10
<bilde> alguien me puede recomendar un cliente de irc para ubuntu que permita mejor el trabajo de los administradores
<cesar18>  buenas alguien sabe como acticvar el front panel en el 10.10
<mimecar> cesar18: no te sale mas rentable actualizar?
<cesar18> nu
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> mmmmmmmmmm
<cesar18> no quiero actualizar
<cesar18> pero algun dia me va a tocar
<mimecar> cesar18: en 3 meses lo tendrás que hacer
<cesar18> aja
<mimecar> la 10.10 se quedará sin soporte en Abril
<cesar18> TT
<cesar18> pero alguien sabe como acticvar el front panel en el 10.10
<mimecar> en Abril no tendrás más actualizaciones
<mimecar> ese fallo puede desaparecer en versiones más recientes
<cesar18> voy actualizar al 11.04
<cesar18> xq es la  version q tengo  ala mano
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> actualizar
<alfonso> mimecar: yo actualicé a la 11.04 esta tendrá soporte un tiempo largo de momento P
<alfonso> ?
<cesar18> mimecar: sabes como puedo actualizar desde un cd ?
<alfonso> porque como ya esta la 11.10 lo mismo dejan esta tambiensin soporte
<mimecar> sería mejor que actualizaras por red
<mimecar> en principio son 18 meses de soporte
<cesar18> tengo la red lenta ,
<mimecar> aunque lo querían ampliar
<alfonso> ojala
<alfonso> mimecar:  tengo instalado un servidor Apache2 con php y Mysql, que funciona corectamente porque al abrir la dirección de localhost me sale el mensaje de It works
<mimecar> porque es lo que tiene que salir
<alfonso> para ver un archivo .html de mi ordenador
<alfonso> deberia escribir  localhost/nombre_del_archivo.html, no ?
<mimecar> si lo dejas en /var/www/html si
<alfonso> y se deberia ver siempre que el archivo este guardado en /var/www
<cesar18> no puedo abrir
<cesar18> update-manager
<cesar18> sudo update-manager -d ; y me sale un error
<alfonso> mimecar: disculpa ya se ve
<alfonso> algo habia hecho mal
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> sudo apt-get update
<alfonso> gracias de todas formas
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> alfonso: si lo dejas en esa ruta se verá el archivo
<cesar18> T.T no abre centro de software
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da?
<cesar18> no abre
<mimecar> lanza update-manager desde la consola
<cesar18> dice
<cesar18> File "/usr/bin/update-manager", line 29, in <module>
<cesar18>     import gtk
<cesar18>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py", line 40, in <module>
<cesar18>     from gtk import _gtk
<cesar18> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'CAPI'
<mimecar> !paste cesar18
<kubot> cesar18: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> dentro de 1 minuto podrás hablar
<cesar18> me sale un error
<cesar18> http://pastebin.com/rBHZRTMZ
<mimecar> tienes el sistema con todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<Reten> buenas una pregunta como puedo instalar el conky colors
 * cousteau no sabe qué es eso
<cousteau> ¿es un tema para Conky?
<xangua> en su página vienen detalladamente las instrucciones Reten
<xangua> ya sea gnome-look o deviantart, creo que la primera te manda a la segunda
<Reten> es un monitor de sistema
<cousteau> si es un tema para Conky, primero instálate conky y luego guarda el archivo del tema como ~/.conkyrc
<Reten> a gracias me puedes pasar la pagina o es conky.com
<xangua> si buscas en gnome-look.org o deviantart la encuentras
<Reten> a orale chido banda muchas gracias por su aporte deja i checo y les aviso como me fue
<cousteau> si buscas donde quiera que hayas encontrado eso de conky-colors seguramente pondrán un link
<noseasasi> buenasss
<noseasasi> mecachis .....
<manolex> GatoLoko, estás?
<GatoLoko> manolex si, mas o menos
<manolex> un favor
<manolex> por desgracia teclie mal el comando "usermod -g usuario"
<manolex> le di g minuscula en vez de mayuscula XD
<manolex> y se me borraron los grupos a los que pertenezco
<manolex> puedes decirme que grupos por defecto te agrega ubuntu?
<manolex> GatoLoko, por cierto soy un viejo amigo :D
<GatoLoko> ehm....
<GatoLoko> no se si me acordare de todos
<manolex> jajaja no lo se
<manolex> pero no recuerdo mi nick antiguo XD
<GatoLoko> digo los grupos
<manolex> ah XD
<manolex> pero
<manolex> puedes teclear
<manolex> id usuario
<manolex> y ahi aparece los grupos
<manolex> a ver profa
<manolex> *porfa
<GatoLoko> dialuot, cdrom, plugdev, adm, admin, sambashare
<GatoLoko> uno con el mismo nombre que el propio usuario
<manolex> ah ya ese es por defecto
<manolex> gracielas!!!
<GatoLoko> quiza libvirtd
<GatoLoko> y puede que padmin
<manolex> por cierto que es de Mr-Petah, quidam y no se quien mas que no me acuerdo XD
<GatoLoko> ni idea
<manolex> para que es libvirtd, padmin?
<GatoLoko> padmin si no recuerdo mal es para gestionar las impresoras
<GatoLoko> libvirtd sera para maquinas virtuales con que usen libvirt
<GatoLoko> a petah y quidam hace mucho que no los veo, o los he visto con otros nombres y no los he relacionado
<GatoLoko> es dificil acordarse de tanta gente cuando cambian de nicks
<GatoLoko> yo soy mas facil de recordar, el mismo nombre en todas partes desde hace una decada
<ivedci89> hola, Nautilus: desde la instalacion de UbuntuTweak no puedo seleccionar algunos archivos manteniendo Ctrl presionado, qué paso si alguien sabe? Cómo solucionarlo?
<cousteau> ivedci89, instalaste algo con ubuntu tweak?
<cousteau> algún programa que haga algo con la tecla ctrl?  o algo de configuración?
<cesar18> hi
<cesar18> alguien sabe como activar el front panel en el 11.04
<mimecar> ya has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<cesar18> yes
<mimecar> has comprobado que el volumen esté subido?
<cesar18> aja
<cesar18> alsamixer
<cesar18> desde la terminal
<cesar18> as mi me paso lo mismo con el pc q tenia cuando trabajaba
<mimecar> en alsamixer no tienes que tener nada en "mute"
<xubuntu> Buenas tardes!, ¿Alguna persona tuvo algun problema al intentar instalar el flash plugin de firefox en ubuntu 11.10?
<cesar18> pero nunca he podido activar el front panel en el pc de mi casa
<xubuntu> porque por aqui en xubuntu 11.10 tengo problemas, por ahora solo instalé el flash player 11 del centro de software ubuntu
<mimecar> xubuntu: define el problema
<rockyiii> xubuntu: que problemas te dio???
<rockyiii> 32bit o 64???
<xubuntu> cuando selecciono instalar, baja los paquetes, descarga y listo, pero a la hora de procesar disparadores y configurar dice que ocurrio un error
<xubuntu> es de 32 bit
<mimecar> pon el error en pastebin
<xubuntu> ok ya voy
<xubuntu> por cierto, queria saber si es normal que tenga un PC con 2 conectores para auriculares, uno esta conectado a los speakers del monitor, que esta por detras del CPU, generalmente en windows, al conectar el auricular por el conector de adelante se silenciaban los speakers del monitor, pero aqui en xubuntu el audio se duplica
<xubuntu> como se podria solucionar ese inconveniente?
<mimecar> silenciando la salida del monitor
<xubuntu> pero no deberia el sistema silenciarla por si sola?
<xubuntu> :S
<rockyiii> sip
<rockyiii> por lo general asi pasa
<rockyiii> pero en tu caso debes tener un quilombo con alsa
<rockyiii> lo digo porque  pulse usa alsa
<mimecar> pulse audio no es otro sistema diferente a alsa?
<xubuntu> y como podria tratar de solucionar el problema?
<xubuntu> tengo una tarjeta de sonido realtek, no recuerdo cual era el modelo
<rockyiii> sip pero entiendo que sigue usando a alsa
<rockyiii> es simple haces un aptitude search alsa y seguro qe sale como instalado
<mimecar> puede estar instalado por otro programa que no sea pulse audio
<xubuntu> rockyiii puse el comando aptitude search alsa y parece que el emulador de terminal no lo reconoce
<mimecar> xubuntu: aptitude no viene por defecto
<xubuntu> existirá un comando equivalente?
<mimecar> apt-get search
<rockyiii> En una típica situación en un entorno Linux, el usuario configura ALSA  para usar un dispositivo virtual proporcionado por PulseAudio.  Entonces, las aplicaciones que usan ALSA enviarán el sonido a  PulseAudio, el cual usa el propio ALSA para acceder al dispositivo  físico (por ejemplo, una tarjeta de .... http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio
<rockyiii> por eso lo digo
<wicope> pulseaudio usa alsa, osea que tiene que estar configurado el audio en  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<xubuntu> no pude usar el comando apt-get search pero segun la ventana de configuracion de sonido
<xubuntu> la tarjeta de sonido realtek HD usa Alsa mixer
<rockyiii> lo que se me ocurre es de precompilar alsa-base con modulo asistente
<xubuntu> lo identificó como HDA ATI SB (alsa mixer)
<rockyiii> nunca lo probe en ubuntu pero si en debian y da buenos resultados
<xubuntu> mmm, realizar mi primera compilación no estaria mal
<xubuntu> todo con tal de resolver el problema y tener todo al maximo
<xubuntu> por cierto, ya solucione el problema del flash player, solo fui al centro de software y busque el adobe flash player 11 y desinstale el plugin de firefox, y ahora funciona de 10, y en youtube reproduce 720p al maximo
<mimecar> xubuntu: baja el volumen de los altavoces del monitor
<mimecar> y conseguirás lo mismo
<dabor> xubuntu, apt-cache search alsa
<xubuntu> dabor: el comando me lanzo un monton de controladores
<dabor> xubuntu, son paquetes, no controladores
<xubuntu> ok, sorry, soy casi novato
<xubuntu> http://pastebin.com/EZanPcRV
<xubuntu> eso es lo que lanzó el comando
<rockyiii> modulo asistent es muy facil de usar y ademas haces un paquete precompilado para tu hardware
<xubuntu> que bueno, aunque en ese caso seria un poco desperdicioso, ya que desde la version 10.10 ubuntu incluyo casi la mayor parte de todos los paquetes de internet, sonido, audio, etc
<xubuntu> de hecho, es la primera vez que se me presento este problemilla tan curioso
<rockyiii> bueno gente river me llama nos vemos
<xubuntu> compañeros debo irme, gracias por su ayuda, tratare de aprender mas y tratare de buscar una solucion en el futuro
<xubuntu> hola
<xubuntu> a ver estoy intentando instalar xubuntu por segunda vez, estaba instalandolo y se puso la pantalla negra sola
<GridCube> xubuntu, :)
<xubuntu> eso me ha pasado hoy tb en ubuntu, y por ello e decidido cambiar a xubuntu
<GridCube> que version de xubuntu estas intentando instalar
<xubuntu> 11.04
<GridCube> no, no
<GridCube> no uses .04
<GridCube> usa .10
<xubuntu> la 11.10 no me sale la instalacion grafica
<GridCube> usa el cd alternate
<GridCube> la .04 esta llena de problemas
<xubuntu> se ve que la targeta grafica no me la reconoce
<xubuntu> como se usa el cd alternate
<GridCube> levanta hasta el escritorio para dejarte instalar?
<xubuntu> que es la instalacion minimal??
<GridCube> o nunca llega
<xubuntu> nunca me salia la instalacion ni podia probarlo
<GridCube> minimal es un tipo de instalacion que algunas distros tienen que instalan solo lo minimo e indispensable
<GridCube> xubuntu, bajate el iso de xubuntu alternate
<xubuntu> lo que dices es otra cosa??
<GridCube> tiene un instalador de texto
<GridCube> no es grafico
<GridCube> una ves instalado el escritorio es perfectamente normal
<xubuntu> pero esque al ser nuevo no se si sabre
<xubuntu> conoces alguna guia manual......
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> es muy facil
<xubuntu> :(
<GridCube> yo lo hago todo el tiempo
<xubuntu> nose yo
<GridCube> a menos que tengas que editar las particiones hace todo solo
<xubuntu> tu seguro, yo yebo uns 4 meses
<mimecar> si haces una instalación mínima, luego te faltarán programas
<GridCube> y esta en español
<Havik9000> hola
<xubuntu> en el portatil antes tenia el ubuntu 11.04 y me iba muy bien, y hoy se me puso sola la pantalla negra
<Havik9000> ahi alguien?
<xubuntu> tube que forzar la salida, y esto me paso dos veces y a la tercera n o me lo volvio a hacer
<GridCube> xubuntu, eso puede pasar si se dejan de soportar los drivers
<Havik9000> alguien me echa una mano con Hamchi en ubuntu?
<GridCube> que es hamchi?
<Havik9000> hamachi*
<Havik9000> hamachi
<GridCube> que es?
<xubuntu> la grafica es una muy (jodida) la intel emgd
<Havik9000> hamachi es u nprograma que sirve para crear redes locales entre equipos
<GridCube> ya veo, bueno, intentalo xubuntu, con el alternate
<GridCube> Havik9000, nunca escuche de eso
<xubuntu> ok, luego probare. Porque estoy ya en la instalacion
<GridCube> :)
<Havik9000> alguien me echa un mano con hamachi en ubuntu?
<xubuntu> y otra cosa mas
<xubuntu> las teclas del brillo no funcionan, saben como se puede solucionar
<xubuntu> estube mirando y lo unico que pude hacer es que cuando sale el grub bajar el brillo
<xubuntu> y se queda asi hasta que reinicio o arranco el portatil de nuevo
<Havik9000> alguien sabe de hamachi en ubuntu?
<Havik9000> gracias
<david_zagal> hola
<david_zagal> soy xubuntu el de antes
<Havik9000> alguien me echa una mano con hamachi?
<david_zagal> solo que desde el pc
<david_zagal> se a vuelto a poner la pantalla en negro en la instalacion
<mimecar> ¿qué has hecho antes del fallo?
<david_zagal> nada
<david_zagal> estaba instalando
<GridCube> david_zagal, intenta con el cd alternate, la memoria de tu grafica puede estar fallando
<Havik9000> hamachi no me hace ping en ubuntu
<Havik9000> algien me ayuda?
<david_zagal> hoy es la 4 5 vez q se a puesto solo la pantalla en negro
<GridCube> Havik9000, si nadie te respondio nadie sabe, pregunta dentro de un rato
<GridCube> no cada dos segundos
<david_zagal> puff
<david_zagal> donde me bajo el alternate??
<mimecar> de la misma web de xubuntu
<david_zagal> se puede poner en un lapiz
<david_zagal> ??
<mimecar> te falla la versión "normal"?
<david_zagal> se me a puesto la pantalla en negro y no se vee nada
<mimecar> con la versión normal o con la alternate?
<david_zagal> no se si esperarme, dejarlo y  a ver si se instala
<david_zagal> normal
<mimecar> estas probando xubuntu 11.10?
<david_zagal> la 11.04
<mimecar> es una instalación nueva?
<david_zagal> el 11.10 no me sale el escritorio
<david_zagal> si, he formateado
<david_zagal> o esta en ello
<david_zagal> esque no se ve nada, ¿si lo dejo una hora se instalara?? y se habran descargado todo??
<david_zagal> y entonces apago forzando e inicio a ver si esta, o que puedo hacer
<david_zagal> hola, estoy aqui de nuevo
<david_zagal> no encuentro para descargar el cd alternate de xubuntu
<chilicuil> david_zagal: deja te ayudo
<david_zagal> puedo instalar los drivers de la targeta grafica con el usb live??
<david_zagal> para que no se me ponga la pantalla en negro
<mimecar> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<EagleScreen> seguramente se pueda
<david_zagal> a ver si con eso se soluciona
<cousteau> david_zagal, creo que no existe cd alternate de xubuntu...
<mimecar> cousteau: si que existen
<cousteau> bueno, a lo mejor me estoy liando, déjame mirar
<EagleScreen> eso mismo creo yo
<forces> si existe
<EagleScreen> para que necesitas el CD alternate?
<cousteau> ...bieno, si lo dice mimecar será que me estaba liando con el minimal
<mimecar> cousteau: tengo los enlaces delante :P
<forces> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/oneiric/release/alternate/
<EagleScreen> ah del que no existe es de lubuntu creo, de xubuntu a lo emjor si
 * chilicuil tambien cree que no existe, pero ve la liga de forces
<david_zagal> vale ya lo encontre error muy grande mio
<chilicuil> o nice =)
<forces> ahi estan los alternativos de ubuntu
<david_zagal> como puedo saber si lo que falla es la grafica, que se ponga la pamntalla negro
<chilicuil> de todas formas con el alternative 'por defecto' se seleccionaria xubuntu desktop en el menu de aplicaciones...
<david_zagal> antes me dijeron que podia ser:la memoria de tu grafica puede estar fallando
<EagleScreen> david_zagal: cuando se te pone la pantalla en engro?
<david_zagal> saben de alguna guia?? para alternate
<david_zagal> sola
<chilicuil> david_zagal: podrias probar con otros sistemas operativos, si la detectan indudablemente es un problema con Ubuntu
<EagleScreen> te llega a salir el logotipo de Xubuntu cuando esta arancando el sistema operativo?
<david_zagal> si, estaba instalando xubuntu11.04
<mimecar> david_zagal: si vas a hacer una instalación nueva, pon la 11.10
<david_zagal> y se pone sola negra, la 11.10 no puedo instalarla no me sale el entorno grafico
<EagleScreen> sí, la 11.10 viene con drivers más recientes
<EagleScreen> ah
<EagleScreen> eso es otra cosa
<david_zagal> si ya me estoy bajando la 11.10
<david_zagal> alternate
<mimecar> david_zagal: con la 11.04 también se queda en negro no?
<RYDeN> hola gente tengo una duda, estoy utilizando compiz, y al cambiar de ventana con la combinación super+tab las ventanas minimizadas se ven con sus respectios iconos, pero muchos de ellos se ven pixelados, donde podría cambiar esos íconos x algunos de mayor resolución para que no se vean tan feos? muchas gracias
<david_zagal> la 11.04 veo la version live donde se puede instarlar
<EagleScreen> RYDeN: hay que ver por que cosas te preocupas
<RYDeN> cada uno se preocupa x lo q puede
<chilicuil> EagleScreen: yo tambien me preocupo por esas cosas en e17 =P
<david_zagal> y e porbado a instalar un apr de veces, pero eso que se pone sola la pantalla negra y no se por donde ira de la instalacion
<EagleScreen> david_zagal: que tipo de monitor usas?
<david_zagal> acaba de ponerse otra vez la pantalla en negro
<david_zagal> el del portatil
<EagleScreen> no tienes conectado uno externo por VGA?
<david_zagal> no
<EagleScreen> vale
<chilicuil> RYDeN: no se como sea en gnome, supongo que lo usas con gnome.., o con unity.., pero probaria picandole boton secundario sobre la barra de titulo y buscar por editar icono, o por definir aplicacion, o asi, seguramente podras seleccionar un icono con mejor resolucion
<david_zagal> asi esq no puedo instalar nada, con este problema
<RYDeN> claro si, yo utilizo 10.04
<EagleScreen> ya..
<RYDeN> ya q es la única versión de ubuntu q me deja "disfrutar" de mi aceleradora amd
<RYDeN> que de por cierto, que mal q aun no puedo instalar 11.10 y verlo desentemente con una aceleradora dentro de todo potente como esta =S
<EagleScreen> david_zagal: cuando se pone negra la pantalla, ves letras blancas, como una consola de texto?
<david_zagal> no
<chilicuil> RYDeN: aceleradora amd?, si, ubuntu 10.04 es una buena version, yo tambien lo uso en la maquina de todos los dias
<david_zagal> como si saltara el bloqueo de pantalla
<david_zagal> pero no puedo hacer nada
<RYDeN> si amd radeon 6850
<EagleScreen> david_zagal: tipo de tarjeta gráfica?
<david_zagal> intel
<EagleScreen> david_zagal: como es de nueva?
<david_zagal> emgd
<RYDeN> y los drivers privativos andan unicamente en 10.04
<RYDeN> me refiero a los catalyst
<chilicuil> ohh!, y has buscado a que se debe RYDeN ?, es muy raro que en una version anterior obtengas mejor que soporte que en una actual...
<EagleScreen> david_zagal: cuantos años tiene ese portatil?
<chilicuil> oh ya veo RYDeN , mmm, debe ser por la version del kernel
<david_zagal> dos
<RYDeN> sip, o xq  nada los de amd lo han optimizado mejor para la versión LTS
<david_zagal> packard bell
<david_zagal> za3
<mimecar> RYDeN: LTS es una versión con más tiempo de actualizaciones
<EagleScreen> david_zagal: pues es raro, un portatil d ehace dos años con gráfica de Intel, debería funcionar perfectamente con el driver libre de intel
<mimecar> no una versión especial
<chilicuil> RYDeN: mmmm, estoy buscando en internet y al parecer hay varias guias para instalar catalyst en ubuntu 11.10..
<RYDeN> es q lo he instalado
<david_zagal> pues nose si volver a instalar ubuntu a ver si se soluciona, aunque sea algo
<RYDeN> instalar se instaló perfecto
<RYDeN> no es complicada la instalción
<EagleScreen> david_zagal: si ves que Ubuntu no te funciona nunca, te sugeriría probar otras distribuciones de Linux, como Debian 6.0, u OpenSUSE 12.1, puede que te funcionen mejor
<RYDeN> el tema es q despues de instalarlo, el rendimiento gráfico no conforme con quedar igual q antes empeora
<RYDeN> se ve mejor sin controladores q con ellos
<chilicuil> ouch!, y probaste instalando los drivers 'oficiales' y no los que sugiere ubuntu?
<david_zagal> he probado esta tarde el lmde con xfce y me fallaba el toucpad
<david_zagal> y por eso e intentado probar el xubuntu
<EagleScreen> lmde? no lo conozco
<RYDeN> linux mint /debian
<david_zagal> mint debian
<RYDeN> je
<EagleScreen> ahh
<EagleScreen> david_zagal: pues sigue probando
<david_zagal> uno me recomienden con xfce
<david_zagal> jeje
<david_zagal> puff, lo malo que lo necesito para viajar mañana para el trabajo
<EagleScreen> david_zagal: yo ya te eh recomendado
<david_zagal> sisi
<david_zagal> gracias
<chilicuil> david_zagal: prueba con la version en 'desarrollo'
<chilicuil> david_zagal: pangolin
<cossier> lmde Linux Mint DEbian?
<mimecar> chilicuil: no es una versión alga?
<david_zagal> pero esta en fase alpha??
<mimecar> alfa
<chilicuil> david_zagal: no importa, es estable, ademas no tienes nada que perder
<EagleScreen> la 10.04 a lo mejor te funciona david_zagal
<EagleScreen> jajaja eso de que es estable....
<david_zagal> voy a poner a bajar todas ellas, jajaj
<chilicuil> xD david_zagal si, mejor P=}
<david_zagal> lo malo que me tiene que salir el entrono grafico de la instalacion
<david_zagal> que no en todas ellas me sale
<david_zagal> y poder probarlo
<david_zagal> por encima
<chilicuil> david_zagal: eso es muy molesto, a mi tambien hace poco me paso lo mismo, nunca pasaba de la etapa del particionador, lo solucione instalando la 11.10 por red
<chilicuil> no tengo idea, porque funciono asi.., pero lo hizo O_O', las computadoras son tan extrañas...
<david_zagal> puff, eso no se hacerlo, puesto que llevo 4 meses en gnu/linux
<EagleScreen> david_zagal: que queres decir con que no te funcionaba el touchpad?
<chilicuil> david_zagal: no es tan dificil como parece, pero seguramente no querras averiguarlo en una tarde ;)
<david_zagal> el raton del portatil
<EagleScreen> david_zagal: ya pero que le pasaba en Mint?
<david_zagal> podia mover el puntero pero podia seleccionar las cosas
<EagleScreen> david_zagal: te refieres con el boton de click o con el golpeo del dedo?
<david_zagal> el golpe
<EagleScreen> david_zagal: el golpeo viene desactivado por defecto en todas las distribuciones de Linux, excepto en Ubuntu que parchean el driver para activarlo
<EagleScreen> no obsante se puede activar
<david_zagal> a pues eso no lo sabia
<david_zagal> y como se activa??
<EagleScreen> si usas Gnome o KDE, traen sus propias utilidades para configurar el touchpad
<EagleScreen> si usas XFCE, necesitas activarlo por medio de synclient
<EagleScreen> david_zagal: normalmente este comando funcionaría para la mayoria de touchpads del mercado:
<EagleScreen> synclient TapButton1=1 TapButton2=2 TapButton3=3
<EagleScreen> luego tienes que hacer que ese coando se ejecute siempre que inicias sesión y listo
<chilicuil> o por esos detalles es por lo que me gusta Ubuntu =$
<EagleScreen> a eso ya te ayudarán los otros colegas del chat
<david_zagal> gracias
<david_zagal> estoy booteando el lapiz con el iso alternate de xubuntu
<david_zagal> a ver si no se me puesiera la pantalla en negro
<EagleScreen> david_zagal: al final la 11.10?
<david_zagal> si
<EagleScreen> pues buen suerte
<david_zagal> los pasos saben alguna pagina?? para crear particion e instalar
<francou> hola... ¿Cómo puedo hacer un "soft reboot"?
<mimecar> con reboot
<francou> mimecar, me puedes escribir todo otra vez??
<francou> tuve un problemita de conexión
<mimecar> con reboot
<francou> ¿y lo anterior?
<mimecar> es todo
<francou> reboot hace un reinicio del hardware
<francou> yo quiero que solo se reinicie el SO
<mimecar> no puedes
<francou> no se puede??
<francou> ok como cambio de kernel sin reiniciar el hardware??
<mimecar> reiniciando
<mimecar> tienes que reiniciar todo el sistema para eso
<francou> oka
<francou> graciar
<francou> gracias :D
<david_zagal> me a vuelto a pasar lo de la pantalla en negro cuando estaba instalando con el alternate
<david_zagal> ya no se que puede ser
<david_zagal> puede ser que este estropeada la grafica??
<david_zagal> saben como se particiona
<david_zagal> con el alternate
<forces> david_zagal, el instalador te guía
<david_zagal> estoy en lo de las particiones
<forces> solo sigue las instrucciones entonces
<david_zagal> y quisiera hacerla manual, para separar la / de la /home y dar dos gigas de swap
<forces> F1 <<-- ayuda, si lo lees te será útil
<david_zagal> gracias por la ayuda, a ver si tengo suerte y no se pone la pantalla negra
<david_zagal> jooo otra vez, la pantalla en negro
<david_zagal> ya estaba instalando por lo menos
<david_zagal> pero no saber cuando acabara de instalar,
<kant> hola
<kant> alguien tiene idea que tal andan los AMD Fusion bajo linux? tengo mis reservas con los drivers de gráfica amd...
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-28
<someGuy> hola a todos , tengo un problema con ubuntu 12.10 reci'en instalado, acabo de instalar sublime text 2, y los cambios que hago cunado utilizo el programa se pierden ya que no tengo permisos para escribir en la carpeta de configuracri'on del programa, este problema ya lo solucion'e en otra pc usando chmod y chown, pero no s'e si existe una mejor soluci[on sin teneer que modificar los permisos de las carpetas del sistema, talvez configurar para q el progra
<someGuy> ma en cuesti'on siempre se ejecute con permisos de escritorua para esos directorios??
<Biblioclasta> Lo tengo instalado y no tengo ese problema.
<Biblioclasta> como lo instalaste?
<Biblioclasta> con el ppa de webup8ed?
<Biblioclasta> someGuy, me guarda la configuracion aquí ~/.config/sublime-text-2/Packages/User/Preferences.sublime-settings
<someGuy> hola Biblioclasta
<someGuy> lo instal'e del .tar que hay para descargar de su sitio oficial
<someGuy> en ubuntu 12.04 no me pasa esto
<someGuy> bueno otro d'ia pregunto ya me tengo que salir
<someGuy> chao
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
 * xoan buenas
<noseasasi> :-)
<Chilix> Cuales tamño minimo de particion / para instalar ubuntu?
<Chilix> tengo solo 16 gigas
<Chilix> separare / y home puede ser / = 6 y Home = 10 Gb ??
<GridCube> yo he instalado en 4gb sin problemas, pero no es usable por mucho tiempo
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> eso esta mas que bien
<Chilix> gracias GridCube     bue dìa
<Chilix> buen
<GridCube> uenas
<cousteau> a mí Lubuntu (sin separar el home) me cupo perfectamente en 8 GB
<cousteau> y aún le puse su swap y unas cuantas tonterías (e.g. Urban Terror) y aún le queda espacio
<GridCube> si, lubu y xubu van bien con 8
<cousteau> y ubu a lo mejor cabe
<GridCube> a lo mejor
<GridCube> osea, con 6 dedicado a / si va
<cousteau> se usan 8 y se olvida uno de separar el home, y yo creo que sin problemas, siempre y cuando mantengas el sistema bajo mínimos
<cousteau> e.g. decirle a thunderbird que no se baje los correos de más de 50 K, restringir la caché del firefox...
<jaimevg123> Buen día, después de pelear bastante con la configuración de un servidor VPN con openVPN (Link del cual me baso: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openvpn.html), llego hasta la parte donde se genera el certificado de autoridad y clave. Pero tengo problemas con ese paso, " No /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/openssl.cnf file could be found
<jaimevg123>   Further invocations will fail" ... ¿ Alguna configuración que estoy obviando antes de empezar con este procedimiento?
<forces> o/
<GridCube> jaimevg123, ahi dice bien claro
<GridCube> no tenes un openssl.cnf
<jaimevg123> perdon, es que ese error lo copie de un equipo normal no del servidor, el servidor me saca es este https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openvpn.html
<jaimevg123> ups
<jaimevg123> NOTE: If you run ./clean-all, I will be doing a rm -rf on /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/keys
<jaimevg123> me saca advertencias de los cambios en el certificado de autoridad, pero esos ya los cambie. cuando intento generar el certificado privado con la contraseña
<jaimevg123> me dice que primero tengo que hacer los pasos anteriores, y esos pasos ya los hice
<jaimevg123> y no puedo avanzar
<GridCube> jaimevg123, sabes ingles?
<forces> os[Linux 3.5.0-22-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "quantal" 12.10] cpu[4 x AMD A8-4500M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics    (AuthenticAMD) @ 1.40GHz] mem[Physical: 7.3GB, 76.8% free] disk[Total: 2.3TB, 59.5% free] video[Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI 3CR990-TX-97 [Typhoon 168-bit]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic]
<tomsom> hola alguien me podria ayudar??
<tomsom> lo que pasa que instale VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.4-744019.i386.bundle
<tomsom> pero lo quiero desinstalar
<tomsom> lo instale en modo terminal con el comando sudo ./
<tomsom> como lo puedo desinstalar por medio de la terminal??
<tomsom> hay algun comando para ello??
<buenaventura> lee la documentación
<buenaventura> que debe tenerla
<tomsom> aver
<buenaventura> si no, complicado estás para obtener soporte de algo que no está en los repos...
<buenaventura> quizá encuentres algún uninstall o algo parecido
<buenaventura> cuanto menos un README
<tomsom> no dice nada de desistalacion
<tomsom> solo lo instale asi  sudo ./
<tomsom> solo lo instale asi  sudo ./VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.4-744019.i386.bundle
<tomsom> pero lo quiero desinstalar
<tomsom> hay alguna forma??
<forces> sudo apt-get remove vmware
<buenaventura> leyendo la doc de lo que instalaste
<buenaventura> forces: sería así de simple si hubiese instalado con apt, pero no es el caso
<tomsom> es que solo trae como instalarlo pero no dice como quitarlo
<forces> reinstala ubuntu (?)
<tomsom> ok gracias voy a probar
<buenaventura> entonces, lo único que se me ocurre, updatedb && locate VMware | xargs rm -f
<buenaventura> pero bajo tu propio riesgo
<tomsom> que pasaria??
<buenaventura> borrarías todo lo que se encuentre con VMware en su nombre
<tomsom> ok
<tomsom> gracias lo voy a intentar
<mimecar> cuidado con esos comandos arbitrarios
<buenaventura> sí, yo no lo haría realmente
<tomsom> alguien me podria decir que es esto
<tomsom> instale el vmware
<tomsom> y me sale un error y tengo el log pero no lo puedo entender
<tomsom> quien me podria ayudar para saber que dice
<tomsom> 2013-01-28T15:08:15.804-07:00| vthread-3| I120: Log for VMware Workstation pid=20698 version=8.0.4 build=build-744019 option=Release
<tomsom> 2013-01-28T15:08:15.804-07:00| vthread-3| I120: The process is 32-bit.
<tomsom> 2013-01-28T15:08:15.804-07:00| vthread-3| I120: Host codepage=UTF-8 encoding=UTF-8
<tomsom> 2013-01-28T15:08:15.804-07:00| vthread-3| I120: Host is Linux 3.2.0-36-generic-pae Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<tomsom> 2013-01-28T15:08:15.802-07:00| vthread-3| I120: Msg_Reset:
<tomsom> 2013-01-28T15:08:15.803-07:00| vthread-3| I120: [msg.dictionary.load.openFailed] Cannot open file "/usr/lib/vmware/settings": No existe el archivo o el directorio.
<tomsom> lo instale mal????
<tomsom> lo borro o le falta parche
<tomsom> que hago aaarggggg
<erAbuelo> buenas
<hierro59> Hola a todos, existe un canal para UbuntuStudio en español?
<hierro59> .canta
 * hierro59 que no quiere cantar
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-29
<sfdve1213> Alguien sabe si puedo utilizat Ubuntu One con Linux Mint usando esto:  https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/how-do-i-completely-remove-and-reinstall-ubuntu-one/
<sfdve1213> utilizando *
<totyko> hola todos
<totyko> hola a todos
<totyko> alguien con experiencia con el scriot ip-up
<chilicuil> scriot?
<chilicuil> script?
<totyko> chilicuil: script
<chilicuil> ohh, pues no, nunca habia escuchado del script ip-up
<totyko> chilicuil: es un script que se ejecuta despues q se activa una conexion ppp
<chilicuil> ohh, totyko, interesante!, lamentablemente no puedo ayudarte, pero gracias por la informacion
<totyko> arp-: hello
<Xago> Tengo esta situación: "Unable to access resume device (/dev/sda6)" Con un disco que fue preinstalado en otra máquina igual a la que estamos intentando montar este disco, pero nos aparece este error. Alguien ya se ha encontrado con esto?
<Xago> Tengo esta situación con RedHat Enterprise: "Unable to access resume device (/dev/sda6)" Con un disco que fue preinstalado en otra máquina igual a la que estamos intentando montar este disco, pero nos aparece este error. Alguien ya se ha encontrado con esto? He buscado en google todas las indicaciones que puedan parecerse, pero ninguna funciona.
 * xoan buenas
<malomu95_> Hola
<malomu95_> Alguien podria ayudarme, porfavor?
<JotaK> tal vez, si plantearas la cuestión... sería más probable malomu
<malomu95_> oh disculpen
<malomu95_> veran, estoy instalando linux
<malomu95_> junto a windows 7
<malomu95_> gtp
<malomu95_> es un disco
<malomu95_> de windows
<malomu95_> y tengo creadas las particiones
<malomu95_> 1 de SO una de datos y 1 de recovery
<malomu95_> ahora me meti en el disco para instalar ubuntu y creé las 3 particiones de ubuntu
<malomu95_> pero ahora viene mi gran dilema
<malomu95_> cuando le doy a instalar , me salta un aviso
<malomu95_> diciendo, que si no instalo como un area reservada para BIOS
<malomu95_> no me funcionará el grub
<malomu95_> donde debo de introducir ese área?
<malomu95_> va a parte? o dentro de alguna de las particiones que tengo creadas?
<malomu95_> Que debo hacer?
<malom95> se me habia desconectado
<malom95> Hola, tengo un disco duro gtp, y estoy isntalando linux, pero me dice que debo de hacer una particion como registro de BIOS, o meterlo en alguna partición, que debo hacer?
<alpc360> buenas
<alpc360> alguien sabe como va esto del ubuntu-classroom ?
<amadeus200> por que cuando intento antrar a un canal sale lo sig. :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Catbuntu> http://i.imgur.com/uV31faW.png
<Catbuntu> :3
<Catbuntu> Uy
<Catbuntu> Perdón
<Catbuntu> Me he equivocado xD
<marcos_> como me registro en IRC?
<ChillOut_Dreams> Hola!
<ChillOut_Dreams> alguien me puede ayudar con un problema de wifi?
<Jorge-Argentina> ChillOut_Dreams: Pregunta nomás. Si alguién te puede ayudar, lo hará. Yo no sé si estaré en condiciones....recién estoy incursionando en Ubuntu...
<ChillOut_Dreams> ok
<ChillOut_Dreams> el problema que tengo es que tengo una Tarjeta TP-Link TL-WN751ND y tengo el ubuntu 12.04 la tarjeta recibe bien las señales pero no transmite datos
<ChillOut_Dreams> alguien sabe como puedo hacer que transmita?
<mimecar> la red wifi es tuya?
<ChillOut_Dreams> no, de mi sobrina
<mimecar> usa filtrado de mac?
<ChillOut_Dreams> no
<mimecar> ¿aparece tu conexión en el router?
<ChillOut_Dreams> no porque no puedo conectarme
<mimecar> si la tarjeta recibe también transmite
<ChillOut_Dreams> pues no
<ChillOut_Dreams> recibo la señal normal pero no envia paquetes
<ChillOut_Dreams> no me deja conectarme porque no envia mi informacion
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones de ubuntu?
<ChillOut_Dreams> si
<ChillOut_Dreams> intenté bajarme el compat wireless pero parece ser que no hay para este kernel
<mimecar> tienes que usar programas de los repositorios
<dzup> que raro ew
<ChillOut_Dreams> se supone que no deberia de dar problemas esta tarjeta en ubuntu pero no funciona :-(
<mimecar> esa tarjeta está soportada a partir de la 11.10
<ChillOut_Dreams> y al parecer el ndsihwrapper no sirve
<ChillOut_Dreams> supuestamente si
<ChillOut_Dreams> pero no entiendo por qué no transmite
<ChillOut_Dreams> la pongo en otro pc y sigo teniendo el mismo problema
<mimecar> desactiva el cifrado de la red wifi e intenta conectar
<ChillOut_Dreams> sin embargo en windows si funciona
<mimecar> no usas los mismos drivers
<ChillOut_Dreams> habia un comando para ver si transmitia o no la tarjeta pero no recuerdo cual era
<ChillOut_Dreams> lo que si recuerdo es que el tx estaba off
<dzup> que raro es eso, no estara embrujada?, no se crea, me gustaria ver su hardware, podrias: sudo apt-get install lshw; sudo lshw -html | xsel -b    ...despues abre esta pagina y pastea con teclas Control V y pasanos el enlace de su pasteo.
<mimecar> has modificado las opciones del wifi a mano?
<dzup> http://viewhtml.u3mx.com <--
<mimecar> no es normal que tengas desactivad la transmisión
<ChillOut_Dreams> no, el problema lo tengo desde el principio
<ChillOut_Dreams> sin haber tocado nada, solo instalando el ubuntu tengo ese problema
<dzup> ahh y no olvidelo, ni siquiera puede instalar nada, a menos que le metas un cable de red :(
<mimecar> dzup, cable de red tiene
<dzup> ...o pues que pastee su hardware para investigar, mejor :)
<ChillOut_Dreams> ahora voy estoy instalando esto
<dq> dq
<dq> buenas
<dzup> ChillOut_Dreams, sudo apt-get install lshw; sudo lshw -html | xsel -b   ...clic aqui http://viewhtml.u3mx.com    y clic donde escribe y pastee con teclas: control V, denos el enlace que le salio.
<ChillOut_Dreams> al poner el segundo comando no me sale nada
<dzup> s norml, no saldra nada, solo copia la salida como si escribiera un seleccionar texto y control C ...
<dzup> solo pones contrl V para pastear.
<dzup> como le dire xsel -b   hace la misma funcion que cuando hace un seleccionar texto y control C con su raton.
<ChillOut_Dreams> voy a ver
<ChillOut_Dreams> ya lo pegué
<ChillOut_Dreams> ahora me salieron un monton de letras
<ChillOut_Dreams> y ahora que hago?
<ChillOut_Dreams> pero ahora mismo no tengo insertada esa tarjeta
<dzup> escriba el capcha y dale mandar, le va salir una pagina nueva, copie la direccion y peguela aqui.
<mimecar> ChillOut_Dreams, ... tienes la tarjeta wifi conectada al PC si o no?
<dzup> ...entonces no sirve, insertela y haga lo mismo.
<ChillOut_Dreams> shora mismo no la tengo conectada
<ChillOut_Dreams> tengo otra
<ChillOut_Dreams> entonces tengo que desconectarlo todo
<dzup> asi no se puede, necesitas poner un cable de red o X para internet y tener la tarjeta instalada para diagnosticarlo.
<ChillOut_Dreams> no puedo poner cable, el router lo tiene mi  sobrina en casa de mi hermana,  me conecto por wifi
<ChillOut_Dreams> el cable sería muy largo
<dzup> ...o instalas lshw ...y en vez de xsel -b haces asi: con la tarjeta instalada   ...  sudo lshw -html > hard.html      ...luego reinicie la pc como esta entonces lo abres con gedit hard.html  ...seleccionas todo el archivo, vaz a http://viewhtml.u3mx.com y pegas el texto y nos pasas el enlace.
<ChillOut_Dreams> voy a poner la tarjeta en el otro pci y me vuelvo a conectar a ver
<dzup> pero  el lshw lo ejecutas con el tarjeta instalada para verla.
<ChillOut_Dreams> si
<|ChillOut_Dreams> ya estoy aqui
<|ChillOut_Dreams> me pueden decir de nuevo el comando?
<dzup> ...o instalas lshw ...y en vez de xsel -b haces asi: con la tarjeta instalada   ...  sudo lshw -html > hard.html      ...luego reinicie la pc como esta entonces lo abres con gedit hard.html  ...seleccionas todo el archivo, vaz a http://viewhtml.u3mx.com y pegas el texto y nos pasas el enlace.
<|ChillOut_Dreams> ya instalé antes el lshw
<dzup> brinqueselo pues
<|ChillOut_Dreams> dime como era el otro comando para copiar los datos
<dzup> sudo lshw -html | xsel -b
<dzup> o si quiere
<|ChillOut_Dreams> ya lo pegué
<|ChillOut_Dreams> ahora el capcha lo escribo en la parte rosada de arriba
<dzup> sudo lshw -html > hard.html ; gedit hard.html     seleccionas todo el texto y copias con ctrol C o con clic derecho y seleccionas Copiar   ...te vaz a html.u3mx.com  y de cualquiera de las dos formas pegas el texto con ctrol V y psar el enlace que le sale.
<|ChillOut_Dreams> http://viewhtml.u3mx.com//pastehtml.php?view=9Hgyb5OmKa
<dzup> |ChillOut_Dreams, bien, dejame verla.
<|ChillOut_Dreams> ok ahi está
<dzup> es la atheros la que no sirve?
<|ChillOut_Dreams> si
<|ChillOut_Dreams> la que sale de color rosado
<dzup> y como que le falta mas a ese archivo
<|ChillOut_Dreams> la otra es la que estoy usando
<dzup> estas seguro que el archivo esta "completo" ? porque parece mochado en donde dijo wifis, y lo demas?
<|ChillOut_Dreams> es que no se que problema es el que tiene
<|ChillOut_Dreams> por eso digo, la tarjeta se que no está rota
<|ChillOut_Dreams> recibe muy bien pero no envia nada
<dzup> es rarisimos
<|ChillOut_Dreams> si
<dzup> que haz intentado?
<|ChillOut_Dreams> cambiar de pc y no es problema de pc sino de sistema
<|ChillOut_Dreams> no es la primera vez que me pasa
<|ChillOut_Dreams> nunca he conseguido hacer que esta tarjeta funcione bien en ubuntu
<|ChillOut_Dreams> he buscado información y hay gente con el mismo problema pero no he visto ninguna solucion
<dzup> ya llegaron por mi, te ayudo desde casa, chao
<|ChillOut_Dreams> intenté actualizar los drivers pero nada..
<marcos> Alguna persona sería tan amable de decirme si puede acceder al canal de #asterisk ?
<marcos> Yo por mas que lo intento simplemente no puedo y no se que hacer me comienzo a desesperar.
<marcos> ¿Alguna idea?
<mimecar> marcos, cual es el problema?
<mimecar> ese canal funciona
<marcos> mimecar, no puedo entrar pongo /Join y el canal y me sale lo sig...
<marcos> #asterisk :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services.
<marcos> mimecar, por que pasa esto ?
<mimecar> haz caso al mensaje y podrás entrar
<mimecar> tienes que tener el nick registrado
<marcos> mimecar, pero no se como registarme
<marcos> me ayudas ? no lo he hecho nunca jaja xD
<mimecar> !nickserv
<kubot> Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<WiFiero> cual era el canal café de ubuntu?
<mimecar> !ot WiFiero
<kubot> WiFiero: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<WiFiero> aah sale en el topico gracias
<marcos> no me llega ningun email
<mimecar> sigue esperando
<marcos> mimecar,  ok
<mimecar> el canl de asterisk es en inglés, lo sabes?
<omikron4> yo entre sin problemas a #asterisk
<marcos> mimecar, si , se ingles lo que no se es como registrar un fuckin user
<marcos> xD
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> no sabes o no te has molestado en buscarlo?
<WiFiero> marcos, registralo en español :P
<marcos> jaja
<marcos> mimecar, si lo busque pero me desespere por que los emails no llegan
<marcos> de hecho todavía no me llega este jaja
<marcos> muy raro.
<omikron4> como puedo poner en kubuntu las aplicacioones por defecto.. porque cuando cojo un enlace de aki me sale el cuadro de elegir aplicacion para el enlace
<marcos> mimecar, tarda tanto ?
<mimecar> no
<marcos> entonces que hice mal fuck
<marcos> voy a leer
<mimecar> si pones bien el correo y has configurado bien los filtros de spam
<gabriel_> Hola. Perón si no es por aca que tengo que preguntar pero no se por donde empezar. ¿Alguien sabe como jugar 0AD en red no local?
<cq> holas
<cq> alguien tiene idea por que firestarter no muestra las conexiones activas o como resolverlo por fa
<cq> hola
<cq> alguien tiene idea por que firestarter no muestra las conexiones activas o como resolverlo por fa
<cq> algun amigo que me pueda ayudar por fa
<cq> alguien tiene idea por que firestarter no muestra las conexiones activas o como resolverlo por fa
<Verito> Hola! Alguien de la comunidad usa grive?
<Verito> Hola! Quién me da una mano?
<Verito> Sólo una, porfa =)
<EagleScreen> Verito: hola
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-30
<Verito> EagleScreen: HolA!
<Exio> !ask Verito
<kubot> Verito: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<guampa> !ircasroot
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ircasroot'.
<guampa> hm
<Verito> Quien sabe como cambiar el directorio de grive y que no hayan problemas a la hora de sincronizar el directorio?
<cesio> Hola
<arp-> buenas
<arp-> Alguien sabe el nombre del binario para ejecutar ATi Catalyst por consola?
<markuz> net user
<markuz> ola
<markuz> como estan por aka
 * xoan buenas
<DaRkTeRrY> aqui nadie habla
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<DaRkTeRrY> osea  asi o mas directa la indirecta :P
<oem> canelo
<arielsanflo> buenas
<arielsanflo> necesito una ayuda
<arielsanflo> deseo cambiar
<arielsanflo> la clave de  usuario
<arielsanflo> en mi ubuntu 12.04
<granjero-> hola arielsanflo
<granjero-> presiona la tecla super
<dylan66> passwd usuario
<granjero-> y tipea "usuario"
<arielsanflo> y desde que entro al ubuntu
<arielsanflo> funciona
<arielsanflo> muchas gracias
<arielsanflo> por la ayuda
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-31
<markuz> que paso
<willfrand> Hey
<willfrand> que tal chicos
<willfrand> necesito ayuda, pasando de windows a linux un pc, guardé los datosd en una particion de disco aparte, formatié la particion cno linux, pero creo que cambié el formato de la partición de datos, y ahora no encuentro los archivos, hay manera de recuperarlos? Cuando cambié el formato de la partición de datos, no la formatié, me ayudan?
<expectro> amigos buenas noches
<expectro> tengo la can funcionando en skype
<expectro> pero cuando hago la video llamada no se activa quien me colabora
<expectro> ubuntu 12.10
<expectro> quien me ayuda?
<expectro> ya esta insralada t se ve en las opciones
<expectro> pero en videollamada no sale
<XiguandA> Le has dado al icono en el que aparece tachada la cámara??
<expectro> si
<expectro> y nada
<XiguandA> Y en las opciones de skype su te aparece??
<expectro> ya la hice funcionar
<expectro> tambien gracias a xiguanda por contestar
<expectro> chao
 * xoan buenas
<morfeo_> Tengo ubuntu 12.10 de 64 bits, con doble booteo junto a w7, el detalle es que cada vez que inicio el sistema me pide revisar el disco duro, luego de revisarlo me pregunta si quiero que repare los espacios dañados y le digo que si, pero entonces me dice que no existe /tmp y que no lo puede arreglar
<morfeo_> Alguien puede ayduarme?
<fmonroy07> Ya termine de desarrollar el libro Corre Linux Corre
<fmonroy07> pueden descargarlo de aqui http://aceptarocancelar.blogspot.com.es/2013/01/corre-linux-corre.html
<Catbuntu> Y ezo qué é?
<Catbuntu> xD
<Catbuntu> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
<Catbuntu> Ya entiendo el título
<Catbuntu> De eso de RUN DOS RUN
<Catbuntu> xD
<Catbuntu> O lo de run forrest run, o lo de see spot, see spot run, run spot run
<GridCube> !ot | Catbuntu
<kubot> Catbuntu: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<GridCube> P:
<Catbuntu> oh
<Catbuntu> Creía que era offtopic.
<Catbuntu> Ya que ese mensajito de fmonroy07 debería ir al cafe :P
<guampa> pues si en realidad tambien deberia ir ahi
<guampa> mas cuando son links no solicitados
<fmonroy07> es un libro
<sianhulo> amigos, necesito ayuda para instalar vmware, ya que al iniciar me dice que falta el modulo kernel generic(a pesar de que lo tengo instalado), alguna ayuda?
<usuario> no puedo aumentar mi resolución más de 1024x600, tengo una intel 945gm
<zerver> usuario, cuanto es lo que soporta la tarjeta?
<usuario> la resolución máxima que soporta? no sé.
<zerver> usuario, puedes editar el archivo de configuracion mira este tuto
<zerver> http://askubuntu.com/questions/74808/how-do-i-force-a-resolution-of-1024x768
<usuario> zerver gracias, lo intentaré
<usuario> quit
<zerver> usuario, suerte
<zerick> alguien sabe como hacer permanente la barra superior en ubuntu 12.04 ?
<omikron4> zerick: que barra? la del menu?
<zerick> Si, esa donde están los menús y aparecen cada vez que pones el mouse encima
<omikron4> siempre debe estar.. no solo cuando pones el mouse encima.. zerick
<zerick> omikron4: a mi me aparece el título de la ventana de la aplicación que este usando, y si coloco el mouse en la parte superior aparecen las opciones que suelen (o solían) estar en cada ventana.
<zerick> omikron4: imagino que es lo normal (no instalé este ubuntu) pregunto como hacerlo fijo, no me acostumbro estar colocando el mouse a cada rato
<omikron4> zerick: has activado los efectos de escritorio?
<zerick> omikron4: algo así como en OSX, donde ya está la barra de menúes fija
<zerick> omikron4: estaban activados, solo he instalado compiz-manager
<omikron4> pues asegurate con compiz-manager que tienes activado decoracion de ventanas
<omikron4> y que sigue activado unity
<zerick> si lo está
<zerick> los 2
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-01
<Guest65994> como hago para que reconozca a mi telefono por 1/2 de usb como punto movil de internet?
<xangua> Guest65994: qué teléfono¿
<Guest65994> como hago para que reconozca a mi telefono por 1/2 de usb como punto movil de internet?
<Guest65994> nuo medio raro.... motorola social key ex225
<Guest65994> http://www.motorola.com/Support/CA-EN/Consumer-Support/Mobile-Phones/Motokey-Social-EX225_CA-EN
<lopez> con Simple Backup Suite 0.10.4 recupero tal cual esta mi sistema ahora si al actualizar ubuntu manda alguna chingada ?
<xangua> Guest65994: ni idea, por el nombre pensé que era android
<Guest65994> no, tiene mpbrew como SO
<ivedci89> adma:  hay nuevo sistema ahora es momento de actualizar... y juegos muy buenos hoy en dia para ubuntu linux
<ivedci89> alguien conoce un programa gratuito para ubuntu
<xangua> abre el centro de software y encontrarás muchos ;)
<ivedci89> sobre
<ivedci89> traductor de ingles a español
<ivedci89> tipo gadget o algo asi
<gersonmata> alguien me podria ayudar plis
<gersonmata> mi tarjeta de video no trabaja al 100 le falta el controlador
<gersonmata> es una Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express
<gersonmata> tengo 4 gigas en ram y pareciera que tuviera 2
<gersonmata> hola
<bet0x> Hola chicas y chicos!
<bet0x> :D
<johann> me puede ayudar a configurar un bluethoo atheros en debian squeeze
<buenaventura> !debian | johann
<kubot> johann: debian es una distribución GNU/Linux, en la cual se basa !ubuntu. Soporte en #debian-es
<LeD> hola, quiero instalar ubuntu server 12.04 en un servidor hp proliant dl360p gen8, y al 72% se congela (configurando atp)
<buenaventura> atp?
<buenaventura> lo van a manejar menores de 18?
<LeD> apt, perdon
<LeD> jeje
<buenaventura> :)
<LeD> en la pagina de ubuntu figura como que se puede instalar la version 12.04 pero en este caso con 2 procesadores, 32 gb ram, y 3 tb de disco
<LeD> algo falla
<buenaventura> instalas con conexión a internet?
<buenaventura> no puedes hacer nada cuando dices que 'se congela'?
<buenaventura> deja de responder?
<LeD> si, queda colgado no permite reiniciar ni nada, con conexion a internet o sin ella
<buenaventura> comprobaste la integridad de la iso que estás utilizando para instalar?
<LeD> lo grabe en pendrive ya que por cd no me monta adecuadamente la unidad
<buenaventura> lo mismo
<LeD> si
<LeD> podria ver de bajarlo de nuevo
<LeD> y repetir el proceso
<LeD> tampoco se si puede fallar algo en la lectura del pendrive
 * xoan buenas
<jaimevg123> Configurando una VPN con OPENVPN en Ubuntu 12.04, siguiedo la documentacion oficial de Ubuntu (https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openvpn.html), no logro activar el servidor, el syslog arroja lo siguiente: Feb  1 11:16:39 qutele-red ovpn-server[4450]: OpenVPN 2.2.1 i686-linux-gnu [SSL] [LZO2] [EPOLL] [PKCS11] [eurephia] [MH] [PF_INET6] [IPv6 payload 20110424-2 (2.2RC2)] built on Mar 30 2012
<jaimevg123> Feb  1 11:16:39 qutele-red ovpn-server[4450]: NOTE: your local LAN uses the extremely common subnet address 192.168.0.x or 192.168.1.x.  Be aware that this might create routing conflicts if you connect to the VPN server from public locations such as internet cafes that use the same subnet.
<jaimevg123> Feb  1 11:16:39 qutele-red ovpn-server[4450]: NOTE: OpenVPN 2.1 requires '--script-security 2' or higher to call user-defined scripts or executables
<jaimevg123> Feb  1 11:16:39 qutele-red ovpn-server[4450]: Note: cannot open openvpn-status.log for WRITE
<jaimevg123> Feb  1 11:16:39 qutele-red ovpn-server[4450]: Note: cannot open ipp.txt for READ/WRITE
<jaimevg123> Feb  1 11:16:39 qutele-red ovpn-server[4450]: Cannot open /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/2.0/keys/dh1024.pem for DH parameters: error:0200100D:system library:fopen:Permission denied: error:2006D002:BIO routines:BIO_new_file:system lib
<jaimevg123> Feb  1 11:16:39 qutele-red ovpn-server[4450]: Exiting
<jaimevg123> Feb  1 11:17:03 qutele-red ovpn-server[4494]: OpenVPN 2.2.1 i686-linux-gnu [SSL] [LZO2] [EPOLL] [PKCS11] [eurephia] [MH] [PF_INET6] [IPv6 payload 20110424-2 (2.2RC2)] built on Mar 30 2012
<jaimevg123> Feb  1 11:17:03 qutele-red ovpn-server[4494]: NOTE: your local LAN uses the extremely common subnet address 192.168.0.x or 192.168.1.x.  Be aware that this might create routing conflicts if you connect to the VPN server from public locations such as internet cafes that use the same subnet.
<jaimevg123> Feb  1 11:17:03 qutele-red ovpn-server[4494]: NOTE: OpenVPN 2.1 requires '--script-security 2' or higher to call user-defined scripts or executables
<jaimevg123> Feb  1 11:17:03 qutele-red ovpn-server[4494]: Note: cannot open openvpn-status.log for WRITE
<guampa> !pastebin jaimevg123
<kubot> jaimevg123: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<jaimevg123> ok gracias
<xubuntu> buenas
<Guest58387> cuando enciendo el ordenador no me deja entrar a linux porque la pantalla se pone en "error de rango"
<Guest58387> sin embargo estoy por live cd y funcioan correctamente
<BuscaSaber> Hola porque me saldra esto:
<BuscaSaber> user@compu:~$ catfish
<BuscaSaber> Error: The required module GError is missing.
<BuscaSaber> Catfish no me abre
<BuscaSaber> HOLA HAY ALGUIEN AQUI!!!!!
<Exio> !paciencia BuscaSaber
<kubot> BuscaSaber: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<BuscaSaber> Me alegro
<jaimevg123> Configurando OPENVPN estoy siguiendo el siguiente guia : http://www.deigher.com/2012/07/instalar-openvpn-en-ubuntu-12-04-lts/ Pero donde dice que se guarda la configuracion en un fichero con el comando sudo sh -c “iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules” sh: 1: “iptables-save: not found asumo tengo que ejecutar este comando en otro directorio, pero no se en donde para poder seguir avanzando con la guia. Ya que he omitido ese paso y tengo problemas m
<jaimevg123> llevo 3 semanas peleando con openvpn solicito ayuda muy comedidamete...
<[[CaBeTuX]]> hool gente!
<[[CaBeTuX]]> hola
<[[CaBeTuX]]> tengo un problema con ubuntu... no puedo hacer validar los usuarios contra LDAP
<[[CaBeTuX]]> ya configure todo segun la guia de ubuntu
<[[CaBeTuX]]> pero al hacer un getent passwd no me agrega los usuarios que tengo en el LDAP
<[[CaBeTuX]]> me explico? alguien entiende del tema?
<jaimevg123> Configurando OPENVPN estoy siguiendo el siguiente guia : http://www.deigher.com/2012/07/instalar-openvpn-en-ubuntu-12-04-lts/ llego hasta la configuracion del cliente. Cambio las configuraciones sugeridas, y restauro el servicio OpenVPN, luego para comprobar la interfaz tun0 escribo en la terminal: ifconfig tun0 pero Me sale dispositivo no encontrado. Le he hecho de todo y reinstalado todo muchas veces, siempre llego a lo mismo una manito me seria de 
<hecdavro3> como hago para restaurar la ventana de un juego minimizado que corre en wine?
<snake>  podrian ayudarme con la instalasion de tomcat 7 en ubuntu 12.10
<morf3o> No puedo iniciar sesion, me dice contraseña no valida, pero no la he cambiado
<snake> o si pudieran ayudarme con este pequeño problema k me aparase al lebatar el servidor
<snake> Using JRE_HOME:        /usr
<snake> <morf3o> cual es el problema aber si puedo ayudar
<tomsom> hola necesito matar el servidor x con urgencia
<tomsom> como lo hago??
<tomsom> quiero quitar el driver noveau
<morf3o> snake, ahroa cuando inicio sesion me dice que la contraseña no es correcta
<morf3o> pero no la he cambiado
<Exio> tomsom: si usas lightdm sudo service lightdm stop
<Exio> morf3o: revisaste las caps?
<morf3o> caps?
<morf3o> mayusculas te refieres?
<morf3o> Si
<Exio> sip
<Exio> entonces ni idea :P
<morf3o> Tambien que no se haya mezclado los numeros porque es una latop
<snake> lo k puedes aser es cambiar la contraseña
<snake> desde terminal
<morf3o> como?
<morf3o> si tener la de sudo?
<tomsom> y tambien se quita por completo el driver noveau??
<tomsom> quiero instalar un driver privativo de nvidia
<tomsom> ya que lo puse en blaklist y no da resultado
<snake> si sin tener sudo
<tomsom> las letras de la terminal se ven finitas
<snake> tienes que resetearla y antes de que entre al sistema
<tomsom> y deverian verse toscas cuando el driver noveau no funciona
<morf3o> como?
<snake> presionas los dos mayus
<Exio> tomsom: no se, nunca instale los drivers
<Exio> de nvidia* :P
<tomsom> ok gacias
<snake> <mof30>esperame deja buscar algo de pauntes k no recuerdo bien
<morf3o> gracias snake
<snake> si mira antes k entre al sistemas presiones shiff y mayus al mimos tiempo
<betty__> hola
<morf3o>  snake aja, entonces?
<betty__> etngo kubuntu 12.04 LTS
<betty__> y no monta los USB
<snake> mira te paso este manual por k no apunte lo k sigue en mis apuntes aver si te puede ayudar
<snake> http://hackurbano.net/2008/11/01/cambiar-contrasena-de-un-usuario-incluido-el-administrador-en-ubuntu/
<morf3o> leyendo, gracias
<betty__> alguie me ayuda?
<betty__> n
<snake> <betty_> mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<betty__> snake, no tendría que montarse solo? sin necesidad de consola?
<snake> hay veses que por falta de algun pakete no puedes aserlo a mi me apasado
<betty__> por ejemplo los cd los monta solitos
<snake> por que hay si tienes el paquete adecuado o la dependesia nesesaria
<betty__> bueno googleo
<hecdavro3> hay alguna manera de restaurar el escritorio al cambiar de un juego a otro escritorio?
<snake> podrian ayudarem con la instalsion de tomcat 7
<jaimevg123> que es tomcat 7 ?
<jaimevg123> un juego ?
<jaimevg123> jajaja
<jaimevg123> ah no ya lei
<jaimevg123> Buen dia, ando configurando OpenVPN en un servidor, he revisado bastante los contenidos en la Web y he tenido algunos problemas. Para no vagar y decir mas o menos redacte un pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/1598307/ en el cual comento detalladamente mis problemas en la configuracion y puesta en marcha de la VPN. De antemano agradezco su colaboracion
<niobe> hola
<jaimevg123> Hola
<alpc360> Buenas !
<jaimevg123> Buenas
<alpc360> Tengo un problema con el portatil de mi hermana
<snake> es un servidor amigo para subir aplicaciones web
<alpc360> es un Aspire 5920
<alpc360> cuando conecta los casco por el frontal funcionan pero sigue sonando por los altavoces del portatil
<alpc360> alguna idea ? he reinstalado el alsa y sigue igual
<alpc360> la targeta es una intel HDA
<xangua> alpc360: en la configuración de sonido(indicador de sonido) cambia, en la pestaña de salida, de altavoces a auriculares
<alpc360> 1seg que lo tengo aqui al lado te digo lo que sale ;)
<alpc360> En salida sale
<alpc360> "Salida digital(s/PDIF)" y "Salida analógica"
<jaimevg123>  Buen dia, ando configurando OpenVPN en un servidor, he revisado bastante los contenidos en la Web y he tenido algunos problemas. Para no vagar y decir mas o menos redacte un pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/1598307/ en el cual comento detalladamente mis problemas en la configuracion y puesta en marcha de la VPN. De antemano agradezco su colaboracion
<xangua> auriculares analógicos tengo aquí yo, me imagino que será lo mismo alpc360 http://i.imgur.com/XfwJidY.png
<alpc360> El "Auriculares analógicos" no me sale
<alpc360> Tiene puesto la Ubuntu 12.04 x64
<alpc360> xangua lo curioso es que si arrancas con los cascos puestos si que mutea pero ! si los quitas no se activan los del portatil
<jaimevg123> Buen dia, ando configurando OpenVPN en un servidor, he revisado bastante los contenidos en la Web y he tenido algunos problemas. Para no vagar y decir mas o menos redacte un pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/1598307/ en el cual comento detalladamente mis problemas en la configuracion y puesta en marcha de la VPN. De antemano agradezco su colaboracion
<kurama10> jaimevg123: pero se ve que si te esta dando ip
<jaimevg123> Si claro, pero solo en el servidor.. En el cliente no
<kurama10> ok
<jaimevg123> estoy pensando que deben ser las configuraciones de de los archivos vars o server.conf
<kurama10> tienes algun firewall activado
<kurama10> como creaste las llaves ?
<jaimevg123> mira segui esta guia http://www.deigher.com/2012/07/instalar-openvpn-en-ubuntu-12-04-lts/
<jaimevg123> con ella cambie la configuracion por el firewall
<jaimevg123> y cree las llaves
<kurama10> ok
<kurama10> tienes instalado el ssl
<jaimevg123> cree las llaves con ./build-key cliente1
<kurama10> jaimevg123: prueba la confiugracion comantando la parte de las llaves
<jaimevg123> en que archivos las comento ? en server.conf o en el client.conf?
<kurama10> en los 2
<jaimevg123> ok
<jaimevg123> pera itento
<kurama10> es una prueba muy vana pero prueba
<kurama10> jaimevg123: o prueba con este manual http://www.alcancelibre.org/staticpages/index.php/como-openvpn-server-centos5
<jaimevg123> voy a intentar con tu manual se ve completo
<jaimevg123> gracias
<jaimevg123> a ver si asi lo soluciono
<kurama10> okas
<jaimevg123> kurama10, ese manual es para fedora? no tendre problemas con la configuracion en ubuntu 12.04
<betty__> conocen un reproductor de mp3 livano... amarok me pesa mucho
<betty__> yo decía xmms
<xangua> betty__: si usas kde está clementine
<xangua> que es como amarok3 dicen
<kurama10> jaimevg123: nop la confuguracion de los archivos es la misma
<kurama10> betty__: hay uno para la consola se llama moc
<kurama10> o audaciuos es como xmms
<xangua> mmmm ahora que mencionas audacious, donde puedo encontrar pieles para el¿
<dylan66> en devianart
<xangua> también soporta las pieles de winamp no¿
<dylan66> no se xangua
<xangua> parece que si :D
<dylan66> ahora deje los reproductores convecionales por mpd, son modas
<kurama10> xangua: si los de winamp le quedan
<sianhulo> disculpen, necesito ayuda con vmware
<sianhulo> lo tenia instalado hasta hace poco, pero aun sigue apareciendo en el dash de unity(no hace nada porque esta desinstalado), pero me moleta que sigan apareciendo. El comando whereis no devuelve nada
<Jlcmux> sianhulo, no se quita con clic-derecho eliminar o algo asi?
<Jlcmux> No uso Unity (Se nota?)
<chilicuil> sianhulo: hola, sugiero que busques el archivo .desktop de esa aplicacion, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<sianhulo> chillicuil, listo, me imagine que sería algo tonto(aunque ni siquiera recordaba donde se ubicaban los .desktop), gracias!
<rodicio> Hey. Buenas noches. ¿Que pasa en Google.es? ¿Han hecho recortes?
<chilicuil> a mi me va rodicio
<rodicio> Pues yo he puesto google.com y me va bien, pero google.es no chilicuil
<chilicuil> pues cosa extraña rodicio, por que aqui me van los 2, google.com y google.es
<rodicio> ¿hay alguna forma de enviarte una captura de pantalla?
<chilicuil> si
<chilicuil> !pasteimg
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-02
<led> hola, estoy usando xubuntu, nose como al iniciar sesion me abre una carpeta
<led> alguien sabe por que pasa esto?
<cq> duoglasssssssssssss
<douglas> hola
<cq> hola po
<markuz> HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<chilicuil> hola markuz
<markuz> ALGUIHOLA
<markuz> QUE PASO
<markuz> QUE PX
<chilicuil> markuz: wop, perdon, uBOTu-fr te sensuro por escribir varias lineas, demasiado rapido, intenta escribir tanto como puedas en una sola
<Gus81> hola, alguien conectado?
<Gus81> necesito comprimir unos archivos y lo quiero hacer con el formato bz2, el Ark (Kubuntu 12.10), solo me da la opcion gzip con la extención bz en lugar de bz2 entre tantas otras, pero la opcion de bz2 no me aparece en filtro
<Gus81> me fije en el gestor de paquetes y tengo instalado el bz2
<Gus81> por que no me aparece la opcion entonces en el Ark?
<chilicuil> parece ser que la version que viene con ubuntu de ark no lo soporta, usa tar con la opcion -j para obtener un fichero comprimido en ese formato
<chilicuil> Gus81: arriba
<chilicuil> o descarga, compila e instala, la nueva version de ark, https://github.com/bryanwb/chef-ark/issues/31 .., tambien te sugiero que lo reportes en launchpad
<Gus81> chilicuil: HOLA, PERDON
<Gus81> uy perdon por las mayusculas
<Gus81> las tenia activadas y no me di cuenta
<Gus81> si es solo compilar no hay problema, mando el .make y fue, pero si hay que tocar un archivo de tecto o algo no lo se hacer
<chilicuil> Gus81: lo mas seguro es que necesites varias librerias que requiera ark (no creo que ark reimplemente los algoritmos de decompresion), a mi opinion lo mas rapido es que utilices tar con la opcion -j o que pruebes con otro gestor, y para que funcione a mediano / largo plaza no dejes de mencionarlo en un reporte de error
<chilicuil> por el momento me voy a dormir, que ya son casi las 2am por aca, buenas noches a todos, y buena suerte con ello Gus81 o/
 * xoan buenas
<Zentaur> hola
<Zentaur> alguien sabe decirme como cambiar la contraseña de un disco cifrado?
<Zentaur> al instalar ubuntu le marqué cifrar el disco
<Zentaur> ahora quiero cambiar la contraseña. Es tan sencillo como cambiarla en las preferencias?
<Zentaur> si un dia tengo que extraer el disco y meterlo en una caja que contraseña me perira?
<alfonso> buenas tardes
<francou> buenas alfonso
<alfonso> es posible utilizar un router inalambrico de telefonica en una linea de orange ?
<alfonso> buenas francou
<alfonso> lo que que quiero es poder utilizar dos routers de telefonica viejos en la adsl de orange y utilizarlos como antena wifi para otros ordenadores
<alfonso> pero no consigo entrar en el router de telefonica
<francou> alfonso: dime mas
<francou> los modelos
<alfonso> francou: vale veamos uno un Amper modelo Xavi creo
<alfonso> por lo que he averiguado por internet
<alfonso> ya que en el router no pone modelo concreto
<francou> y quieres usarlo para conectar el adsl?
<alfonso> el otro un zyxel mod. p660hw-d1
<alfonso> francou: me explico mejor
<alfonso> tengo la linea con orange y un adaptador wifi usb funcionando actualmente y lo que quiero es utilizar los router como adaptadores wifi para otros pc
<alfonso> si es posible, claro
<francou> ahh usarlo como ap (punto de acceso)
<francou> dejame ver... no conozco esos 2 routers
<alfonso> ok, esa seria la expresion correcta
<francou> alfonso: quieres que se conecte al internet por aire y se pueda conectar a otras pcs por cable?
<alfonso> francou: si, quiero que se conecte al router principal por aire y por cable a otros pc
<alfonso> efectivamente
<alfonso> cunado abro la direccion para acceder al router la pagina que se abre es la router principal
<alfonso> y no la del router secundario, llamemoslo así
<francou> tienes otra pc?
<francou> desconecta el router que quieres configurar
<francou> y conectalo en una pc
<francou> por un puerto de lan
<alfonso> ok
<francou> este es el modelo? http://e.kotear.pe/images/196098/router-inalambrico-zyxel-p660hw-t1-v3-oferta10670544_3_2010513_20_57_6.jpg
<alfonso> tardare un ratillo en prepararlo todo pues estaba intentando hacerlo desde este pc
<alfonso> y a lo mejor eso es imposible
<francou> oka
<alfonso> ese es uno
<alfonso> esl que estaba intentando ahora es el otro
<alfonso> que es este modelo te pongo lo que pone en la pegatina
<alfonso> a ver si tu sabes cual es
<alfonso> telefonica cct AMPER
<alfonso> MOD. kit adsl router inalambrico  00412713
<alfonso> ncr 0128
<alfonso> y la mac
<francou> puedes usar cualquiera de los 2 routers?
<alfonso> que no creo que sirva para nada
<alfonso> si
<francou> ok... y tu ya tienes internet en otro modem??
<francou> y el router syxel tiene un puerto para wan?
<alfonso> si yo estoy con internet en otro router
<alfonso> tiene uno que pone adsl
<alfonso> los de ethernet
<alfonso> el de reset
<francou> tiene alguno para conectar a una wan por rj45?
<alfonso>  el de power  y el on /of
<alfonso> no
<francou> viste la imagen que te pasé? el puerto de color negro es igual a los otros 4 puertos o es mas chico?
<alfonso> los que tiene pone ethernet
<alfonso> mas chico de telefono normal
<francou> ahh ok... entonces ese puerto no lo podemos usar :/
<francou> el router que ya tiene internet es inalambrico?
<alfonso> si
<alfonso> de hecho esta conectado con el pc por un adaptador wifi
<alfonso> ya que el router da servicio de television en el salon
<francou> ya conectaste el router?
<alfonso> no voy estoy en ello
<francou> oka
<alfonso> voy a por unos cables que me faltan ahora te aviso
<alfonso> dame 10 minutos
<francou> ok... escribe mi nick al escribirme... asi emite un sonido...
<francou> alfonso: que sistema operativo estas usando?
<alfonso> ubuntu
<alfonso> 12.04
<alfonso> francou:
<francou> oka
<francou> avisame cuando estes listo
<francou> me voy a almorzar
<armandoC> hola
<MrTulias> hola
<armandoC> nola ?
<MrTulias> no, hola
<armandoC> MrTulias solo estoy probando la comunicacion irc, gracias por responder
<GridCube> che Exio vos sabes como cambiar la fuente que usa libreoffice en su interfaz?
<GridCube> el locale esta en español
<GridCube> pero esta usando una fuente griega
<GridCube> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla-020213-160017.php
<Exio> hm
<Exio> ah, ya se fue :P
<GridCube> no entiendo
<battlefield3> hola
<battlefield3> ¿alguien me puede ayudar?
<GridCube> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<francou> battlefield3: hace directamente la pregunta
<battlefield3> francou,  es que desde ayer en la noche
<battlefield3> youtube me dice "no se puede cargar complemento#
<battlefield3> "
<GridCube> instalaste el ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<battlefield3> me metí a los complementos, inhabilité el de flash y no sirve youtube
<battlefield3> no
<battlefield3> ¿por el centro de software?
<francou> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted extras
<francou> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<GridCube> pero si inhabilitas flash no va a funcionar youtube
<battlefield3> claro
<battlefield3> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete ubuntu-restricted
<battlefield3> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete extras
<alfonso> francou: buenas tardes
<alfonso> de nuevo
<MrTulias> battlefield3, escoge la segunda línea que te puso francou, la que tiene guiones entre las palabras
<battlefield3> francou, n funcionó
<alfonso> ya tengo el equipo preparado y todo funcionando
<alfonso> menos el router
<francou> battlefield3: sudo apt-get update
<francou> y luego
<francou> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<francou> alfonso
<alfonso> francou: el sistema del otro equipo es kubuntu 11.04
<alfonso> francou: dime
<francou> conectaste el router en una pc sin internet???
<GridCube> battlefield3,  es  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<GridCube> todo junto con guiones
<alfonso> si
<francou> ok
<francou> abre una consola
<francou> ctrl + alt + t
<francou> alfonso: dime cuando estes listo
<alfonso> francou: ya
<francou> alfonso: ifconfig
<francou> fijate la ip y la puerta de enlace de la pc
<alfonso> francou: ya
<francou> cual es la ip?
<GridCube> che francou alfonso, se que este es el canal publico
<GridCube> pero si vas a ayudarlo a hacer eso
<GridCube> pueden hacerlo por un privado
<francou> oka
<GridCube> para que alfonso no de su ip a todos
<GridCube> ni sus claves
<francou> por privado :D
<GridCube> cosa de seguridad nomas
<battlefield3> francou,  no sirvió
<battlefield3> aún sigue diciendo lo mismo
<GridCube> battlefield3, que dice
<francou> que dice exactamente battlefield3
<GridCube> pusiste sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<GridCube> todo junto, con guiones
<GridCube> ?
<battlefield3> No es posible cargar complemento
<GridCube> francou, se equivoco hoy y te paso sin un guion
<GridCube> pero rehabilitaste el flash?
<battlefield3> claro
<GridCube> dijiste que lo habias deshabilitado...
<battlefield3> pero ya
<battlefield3> y le puse "habilitar siempre" pero nada
<GridCube> restricted-extras esta funcionando?
<battlefield3> no se encuentra la orden
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> no es una orden
<GridCube> son codecs
<GridCube> me refiero a si esta instalado, si no te volvio a dar error
<battlefield3> ¿donde?
<francou> escribe esto en el navegador
<francou> y presiona enter
<francou> apt:ubuntu-restricted-extras
<francou> copia y pega
<battlefield3> ya voy
<battlefield3> me da esto
<battlefield3> www.google.com.co/search?q=apt%3Aubuntu-restricted-extras&oq=apt%3Aubuntu-restricted-extras&sugexp=chrome,mod=0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<francou> usas firefox?
<francou> tienes linux instalado?
<francou> tienes ubuntu?
<battlefield3> tengo ubuntu
<battlefield3> y uso chrome
<francou> chrome deberia tener flash por defecto
<francou> entra en esta direccion
<battlefield3> ¿cual?
<francou> dejame ver...
<francou> en 5'
<battlefield3> ok
<GridCube> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<GridCube> esa
<francou> chrome://plugins/
<francou> ahi
<francou> y habilitalo
<battlefield3> ya entré a los plugins :S
<battlefield3> hace rato
<GridCube> battlefield3, la pagina que te pase
<francou> está habilitado
<francou> ?
<GridCube> te dice si estas usando flash o no
<battlefield3> habilitado estás
<battlefield3> pues...
<battlefield3> ¿como miro? no entiendo
<francou> si esta habilitado tiene una opcion que dice inhabilitar
<GridCube> tiene una cajita ahi que dice "version information"
<francou> y viceversa
<battlefield3> esperen
<battlefield3> ando acá
<battlefield3> www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> ahi fijate si te dice que version tenes en "version information"
<battlefield3> Mozilla, Firefox, SeaMonkey (Flash Player 11.2 is the last supported Flash Player version for Linux. Adobe will continue to provide security updates.)	11.2.202.261
<battlefield3> Chrome (Pepper-based Flash Player)
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> no no no
<GridCube> arriba de eso
<GridCube> hay una cajita que dice "version information"
<GridCube> llama a esto: http://www.adobe.com/swf/software/flash/about/flashAbout_info_small.swf
<GridCube> abri ese link
<battlefield3> amm
<battlefield3> no se puede cargar complemento
<GridCube> a
<GridCube> jaja
<GridCube> que version de chromium estas usando?
<battlefield3> chrome
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> de donde instalaste chrome?
<GridCube> no esta en los repos
<GridCube> en los repos esta chromium
<francou> battlefield3: abre una terminal por favor
<francou> battlefield3: dime cuando estes listo
<battlefield3> ya
<francou> battlefield3: tienes historial o marcadores que quieras guardar??
<battlefield3> como así
<francou> antes de borrar la configuracion de chrome
<battlefield3> ¿tengo que desinstalarlo?
<francou> no
<lopez_> Hola que tal estoy con ubuntu 10.04 y baje la última versión pero al bootear me sale un cartel busybox (initramfs)
<francou> solo borrar la configuracion
<battlefield3> tengo favotyios
<battlefield3> favorito
<battlefield3> ¿toca guardar?
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> sigo sin entender porque estas usando chrome
<battlefield3> ¿porqué?
<francou> battlefield3: estas listo??
<GridCube> porque no entiendo porque no estas usando chromium que es el paquete echo para ubuntu
<francou> si, debes guardarlos, salvo que los tengas en la nube... en la cuenta de google
<battlefield3> ¿es mejor chromium?
<francou> yo prefiero chrome
<Deckon> por que?
<francou> primero firefox, despues chrome, despues chromium
<francou> pero es a guso
<battlefield3> aaam
<francou> a gusto
<battlefield3> ¿instalo chromium?
<GridCube> chromium nunca me dio problemas
<francou> chromium no tiene flash por defecto
<lopez_> si coloco noacpi al final tira unos textos mas pero queda igual
<francou> por que no simplemente borras la configuracion de chrome y listo
<battlefield3> bueno
<battlefield3> ¿como la borro?
<Deckon> que acaso ubuntu no tiene flashplugin en sus repos?
<battlefield3> francou,
<GridCube> francou, desde cuando?
<GridCube> francou, desde cuando chromium no tiene flash? primera ves que me entero
<francou> ls $HOME/.config
<francou> no tiene flash por defecto... (creo)
<GridCube> crees mal
<francou> pero esto no es una discusion de navegadores...
<francou> cual fue la salida del comando?
<el_inventor> buenas,
<el_inventor> una pregunta
<el_inventor> ¿Por qué libreoffice de ubuntu no abre .docx ?
<battlefield3> francou,  ¿como botto la configuración'
<francou> primero haz esto
<lopez_> el_inventor,  si abre ese tipo de archivo
<francou> ls $HOME/.config
<francou> en una consola y dime la salida
<GridCube> el_inventor, si abre
<battlefield3> ok
<celu> Hola ....
<francou> usa pastebin.com para pegar la salida battlefield3
<celu> alguien entiende de programacion de css
<celu> ?¿
<battlefield3> francou,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1602615/
<Deckon> battlefield3, cual es el problema?
<GridCube> celu, capas que si, pero mejor pregunta en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<battlefield3> complemento dr yt en chrome
<celu> y donde esta el ubuntu es cafe
<francou> "/join #ubuntu-es-cafe" celu
<celu> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<celu> join ubuntu-es-cafe
<battlefield3> francou,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1602615/
<francou> haz esto:
<francou> rm -R "$HOME/.config/google-chrome"
<francou> battlefield3:
<battlefield3> ?
<francou> lo que escribi arriba XD
<battlefield3> no sale nada
<francou> estas chateando desde el navegador o con un programa aparte?
<francou> ahora debes reiniciar el navegador
<battlefield3> rm: no se puede borrar «/home/battlefield/.config/google-chrome/Default»: El directorio no está vacío
<francou> sudo rm -R ".config/google-chrome/*"
<GridCube> francou,
<GridCube> por favor, nunca, nunca, sugieras sudo rm
<GridCube> nunca
<GridCube> battlefield3, por favor abri una ventana de nautilus, apreta ctrl-h y busca la carpeta .config
<GridCube> ahi busca google-chrome y borrala
<battlefield3> ¿qué es naurilus?
<battlefield3> nautilus?
<GridCube> el navegador de archivos
<alfonso__> francou:
<francou> alfonso__: por privado
<battlefield3> Herramienta de configuración de las acciones de Nautilus?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> simplemente nautilus
<GridCube> es el navegador de archivos comun y corriente battlefield3 se llama asi
<GridCube> cuando abris una carpeta, ese programa que abre la carpeta, se llama nautilus
<battlefield3> aaaa ok
<Gus81> hola, una pregunta, tengo un problema al comprimir archivos en bzip2 con el Ark, no me aparece esa opcion, voy a gestor de paquetes y tengo instalado el bzip2
<Gus81> me dijeron que puedo usar tar -j pero para comprimir varios archivos y carpetas es un lio usar la consola
<GridCube> apreta alt-h y vas a ver los archivos oculots
<battlefield3> está buscando
<battlefield3> .....
<GridCube> que cosa?
<Gus81> estuve viendo que puedo comprimir en 7z, que comprime más el 7z o el bz2?
<GridCube> da igual
<GridCube> depende de que quieras comprimir
<GridCube> hace la prueba comprimiendo lo que quieras comprimir con los dos y compara
<Gus81> ok, pero en bz2 solo lo puedo hacer por consola y solo se comprimir archivo por archivo o sea bzip2 archivo.extencion, no se comprimir varios archivos a la vez y tampoco carpetas, hay alguna interface gráfica para el bzip2
<Gus81> ?
<GridCube> cualquiera, como fileroller por ejemplo, o cualquier gestor de archivos comprimidos puede
<Gus81> ok, algun gestor para kde? que no sea el Ark porque no me aparece esa opcion, no se porque, debe haber algun error
<GridCube> no sep. nunca use kde
<Gus81> Uso Kubuntu 12.10
<Gus81> ah
<GridCube> busca gestor de archivadores en usc
<Gus81> perdon, que es usc?
<GridCube> ubuntu software center
<Gus81> ja que paparulo, sorry!! :)
<GridCube> no se puede estar en todas :)
<patricia> holas
<danielfcc> hola
<Gus81> chilicuil: hola, estas?
<lopez_> gente al tratar de instalar ubuntu 12.04 me sale error de busybox y queda en initramfs
<lopez_> nadie me puede dar una mano ?
<lopez_> Hola ?
<lopez_> Hola alguien puede darme una mano ?
<lopez_> si lo quemo en un disco pasará lo mismo ?
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-03
<lucidoffset> hola
<lucidoffset> alguien me podria ayudar
<lucidoffset> soy nuevo quiero editar el menu del grub
<lucidoffset> pero desconozco donde esta la ruta
<lucidoffset> hola
<lucidoffset> alguien me ayude
<lucidoffset>  /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<markuz> alguien me puede ayudar
<omikron4> !help markuz
<kubot> markuz: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Gus81> Alguna alternativa a Ark para KDE?
<seyacat>  hola compañeritos
<seyacat> Hola @uBOTu-fr
<SamuRay> #FirefoxOs en la #CayapaGeek de @ubuntu_radiove :D escuchanos http://www.ubuntu.org.ve/radio
<chrisyagami> hola que tal, oye/leyendo/viendo sobre la vulnerabilidad de JAVA, afecta solamente a JAVA de Oracle? o también a OpenJDK ?!?!? alguien sabe?
<xangua> chrisyagami: si también
<chrisyagami> xangua, :O!...
<xangua> chrisyagami: que son esas babosadas de que si javascript es java XD
<chrisyagami> en donde puse?
<chrisyagami> ahh ya jajajaja
<chrisyagami> xD
<xangua> jajaja en superEmos
<chrisyagami> no... pense que era parte de xD
<chrisyagami> no que era el mismo :O
<ivedci> gente, se podra poner esta sala como parte de una web? la cual solo usan mis clientes a los q les instalo ubuntu
<chilicuil> si se puede ivedci
<chilicuil> ivedci: http://webchat.freenode.net/
<cris30y55> cómo pongo este canal en mi web?
<chilicuil> cris30y55: con http://webchat.freenode.net/
 * xoan buenas
<serotoninaeh> hola
<serotoninaeh> tengo un problema, ayer me funcionaba todo correcto y hoy al iniciar con ubuntu
<serotoninaeh> antes de que aparezca la pantalla lila
<serotoninaeh> se apaga el ordenador
<serotoninaeh> ¿alguien sabe a que se puede tratar este fallo?
<mimecar> ¿has limpiado los ventiladores?
<serotoninaeh> no creo que sea hardware
<serotoninaeh> porque con Debian me funciona
<serotoninaeh> estoy con este ordenador
<mimecar> que un ordenador se apague solo indica eso
<serotoninaeh> lo que passa que para trabajar uso ubuntu
<serotoninaeh> y para trastear debian xD
<mimecar> ¿qué has modificado en ubuntu?
<serotoninaeh> mimecar, nada
<serotoninaeh> ayer lo apague normal
<serotoninaeh> i hoy no funciona
<mimecar> no has puesto programas ni actualizaciones?
<serotoninaeh> he intentado usar el liveusb para volver a instalarlo
<serotoninaeh> y passa lo mismo
<serotoninaeh> pero en el liveusb se ve la pantalla lila
<mimecar> parece hardware
<serotoninaeh> ok
<serotoninaeh> quizas porque debian no pide
<serotoninaeh> tanto
<serotoninaeh> i quizas tiene una de ram
<serotoninaeh> si conectar
<serotoninaeh> ok ok
<serotoninaeh> mirare
<serotoninaeh> pero es raro
<mimecar> no estas usando el mismo software en los dos sistemas
<serotoninaeh> me parece mas estable debian ahora mismo
<serotoninaeh> espero que sea hardware
<serotoninaeh> xD
<mimecar> ubuntu usa la mayoría de los paquetes de Debian
<serotoninaeh> sisi
<serotoninaeh> lo se mimecar
<serotoninaeh> por eso es raro
<serotoninaeh> que ahora mismo me funcione en Debianm
<serotoninaeh> i Ubuntu no...
<serotoninaeh> si no funcionara Debian
<serotoninaeh> abriria la caja
<serotoninaeh> pero bueno igualmente mirare
<serotoninaeh> pero parece raro
<serotoninaeh> si..
<serotoninaeh> bueno muchas gracias
<serotoninaeh> voy haber si es hardware
<mimecar> no estas usando los mismos drivers
<mimecar> así que no esperes el mismo comportamiento
<serotoninaeh> ok
<gustavolm> Hola alguien disponible ?
<kisko> <gustavolm> Hola...
<gustavolm> Hola kisko como va ? Te hago una consulta, estoy con ubuntu 10.04 y descargue la última versión para actualizar el OS, pero cuando estoy por  bootear me sale un mensaje de BusyBox y queda en initramfs, no pudiendo realizar la instalación
<kisko> <gustavolm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1644704
<gustavolm> a ver probe añadir al final de la linea noacpi y all_generic_ide pero ahí sale otra linea mas
<gustavolm> la linea va así nada mas o hay que poner algo ?
<gustavolm>  == <- esto por ejemplo
<gustavolm> kisko,  este comentario sería Add 'splash all_generic_ide' at the end of line quiet ==>quiet splash all_generic_ide
<kisko> gustavolm | que versión estás intentando instalar?...
<gustavolm> 12.04
<kisko> gustavolm | desde cd o usb?...
<gustavolm> usb
<gustavolm> es con este hardware ya que con la notebook no tuve problemas...
<kisko> gustavolm | echa un vistazo al siguiente enlace http://foro.elhacker.net/gnulinux/solucionadoerror_initramfs-t320180.0.html
<gustavolm> a ver
<kisko> gustavolm | la distintas veces que he instalado ubuntu, no se me ha dado el problema...
<gustavolm> ese post genera otro error no es el mismo ..
<kisko> gustavolm | haber si alguien con más conocimientos se anima y presta su ayuda...
<gustavolm> voy a ver si añadiendo esas últimas lineas se soluciona
<kisko> gustavolm | que tal?...
<kisko> gustavolm | algún resultado?...
<lopez_> alguien que me de una mano con la instalación de ubuntu 12.04  ?
<elhoir> hola a tod@s... tengo un problema con la resolucion del monitor
<elhoir> la tengo en 1024x768 y se ve un poco grande
<elhoir> pero si intento ponerla en 1280x1024 se "apaga" la pantalla
<elhoir> estoy usando el driver nouveau
<elhoir> y estoy usando 13.04 (raring) .. en 12.10 me funcionaba bien
<elhoir> alguien me puede ayudar?
<quetzal_> buenas
<quetzal_> mi primo tiene un pc con ubuntu 9.04 , y algunos videos le sale que no puede verlos porque necesita una version nueva del flash
<quetzal_> entonces yo trate de actualizarle el flash, pero creo que las nuevas versiones ya no son aptas para el ubuntu 9.04
<quetzal_> imagino que la unica solucion es ir y actualizarle el ubuntu entero, no?
<lopez_> si .. actualiza
<elhoir> 9.04 ya es un pelin demasiado antiguo :)
<quetzal_> okey elhoir
<lopez_> Tengo ubuntu 10.04 y descargue del sitio oficial la última imágen pero al bootear sale el mensaje de busybox terminando con initramfs
<lopez_> sin poder instalar ..
<elhoir> jue que raro lopez_
<lopez_> y no logro solucionarlo
<lopez_> m4v, tienes idea como lo puedo solucionar ?
<Deckon> lopez_, revisaste el md5sum o el sha?
<lopez_> ni siquiera se que es eso  a ver googleo
<Deckon> te aplaudo por esa actitud lopez_ esa es la actitud adecuada clap clap
<lopez_> Deckon, son algoritmos de encriptación ?
<Deckon> lopez_, son sumas de verificacion que generan una cadena de caracteres con la cual puedes checar la integridad de la imagen descargada
<Deckon> lopez_, si te vas a la pag de ubuntu veras alguna referencia al md5sum o al sha, en una terminal te posicionas en donde tienes guardada la iso y haces un md5sum nombre.iso(esto para md5sum) y te genera la cadena, comparas esa cadena con la de la pagina, si coincide tu iso esta correcta si no se corrompio
<lopez_> se me cortó la luz ..
<lopez_> Deckon,  como verifico eso ?
<Deckon> <Deckon> lopez_, si te vas a la pag de ubuntu veras alguna referencia al md5sum o al sha, en una terminal te posicionas en donde tienes guardada la iso y haces un md5sum nombre.iso(esto para md5sum) y te genera la cadena, comparas esa cadena con la de la pagina, si coincide tu iso esta correcta si no se corrompio
<lopez_> tu dices que es problema del iso ?
<lopez_> en la notebook no tuve problemas
<Deckon> puede ser si
<Deckon> lopez_, checa esto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1644704
<lopez_> si lo estuve viendo, estoy descargando nuevamente por las dudas
<waroro02> hih
<Guest37922> Buenas tardes a todos
<chilicuil> hola, buenas tardes o/, hola waroro02 , Guest37922
<Guest37922> Queria exponer una duda a cerca de la instalacion de ubuntu 12.04, quizá a alguien le haya pasado lo mismo
<Guest37922> tengo una maquina quadcore 4gb de ram y una geforce gt610 donde es imposible realizar la instalacion de ubuntu 12.04
<Guest37922> arranca el live pero se queda la pantalla en negro y la instalacion no avanza, he mirado en todos los foros y en todos ellos dice que se seleccione en las opciones de instalacion nomodeset
<Guest37922> pero ni siquiera llego a poder seleccionar eso pòr quie no veo esa pantalla
<Guest37922> he probado varios soportes de instalacion cd usb y nada en todos me pasa lo mismo
<Guest37922> queria saber si hay algun truco o algo que me permita instalar la LTS sin tener que cambiar la tarjeta, que es nueva
<chilicuil> complezx: mmm, probaria con netinstall, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<complezx> probaré, ya es lo unico que me queda, probé tambien alternate cd y tampoco
<complezx> gracias
<complezx> gracias chilicuil
<chilicuil> complezx: mucha suerte complezx =D!
<complezx> Voy a probar ahora mismo, me bajo la iso
<complezx> De nuevo gracias y si os puedo ser de ayuda aqui andamos
<complezx> Hasta pronto
<chrisyagami> alguien sabe sobre como instalar una Rom en Android?... Ainol Novo 7 Advanced 2 (allwinner a10)
<Exio> !ot chrisyagami
<kubot> chrisyagami: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-27
<Derzu> Buenas noches, instalé easypeasy juento a windowsxp (XP en la primera partición) puedo instalar el grub de ubuntu para esos dos SO's?
<Derzu> Tanto güey i nadie responde.
<MAD_51> buenos días
<MAD_51> a todos
<MAD_51> no hay actividad :-(
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> "alguien" sabe por casualidad de algún reproductor web de audio, que pueda reproducir en stremming(formato.pls)
<Harpagornis> Gracias
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> Por casualidad, "alguien" sabe de algun reproductor de audio web, que lea formato .pls, para listas de stream ?
<Harpagornis> gracias
<novatos> Estoy instalado ubuntu nueva version; en una nueva computadora, pero lo raro es que no se conecta a internet
 * GatoLoko avisa a los despistados: El soporte para ubuntu 13.04 termina hoy, es hora de actualizar a 13.10
<novato> Como puedo saber si realmente me falta el driver de tarjeta de red, o es problema de configuracion  de red de ubuntu con el access point ??
<amed> No puedo montar una partición ext4 de inicio, ¿me podrían ayudar?
<Haast|Fly> amed: con fstab?
<amed> Haast|Fly, sí
<amed> Haast|Fly, edité ese archivo y cuando inicia gnome me dala opción para montar S
<amed> Haast|Fly, pero quisiera que no me preguntara Gnome
<deb> amed, sudo apt-get install gnome-mount
<Haast|Fly> deb, si se modifica adecuadamente el fstab, debería montar bien
<Haast|Fly> si le da la pción en el arraque de S, que es arrancar sin montar, es por que alguna de las rutas de origen o destino estan mal
<Haast|Fly> o no?
<deb> si, pero el dijo sin que gnome pregunte, con fstab va pero un usuario novato no lo entiende tan facil como tu, aqui esta un enlace en ingles si deseas leerlo amed  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<amed> deb, alteré fstab y no monta bien
<amed> deb, y el otro paquete no tiene candidato para su instalación
<Haast|Fly> deb, entiendo
<amed> Haast|Fly, aquí esta mi archivo http://pastebin.com/VwdP3Kxx
<Haast|Fly> la que intentas es la última línea de abajo no?
<amed> Haast|Fly, así es
<deb> eso esta mal
<amed> deb, ¿por qué?
<deb> ext4 defaults 0 0
<deb> en el lugar de eso
<Haast|Fly> si mejor
<Haast|Fly> y fijate bien en el uuid si está bien
<amed> Haast|Fly, ok ahora vuelvo voy a reiniciar
<Haast|Fly> con sudo blkid
<Haast|Fly> ok
<deb> otra no uses pastebin, pastebin usa mucha cosa que se ve bonito pero en configuraciones no lo es, mejor usa algo asi:  curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us < /etc/fstab
<amed> deb, Haast|Fly , gracias ya está
<Haast|Fly> perfecto
<deb> amed, repito la ultima linea que escribi ...
<deb> otra no uses pastebin, pastebin usa mucha cosa que se ve bonito pero en configuraciones no lo es, mejor usa algo asi:  curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us < /etc/fstab
<amed> deb, ok
<amed> exit
 * hbautista is away: Toi ocupao
 * hbautista is back (gone 00:55:18)
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
 * xoan buenas
 * GatoLoko avisa a los despistados: El soporte para ubuntu 13.04 termina hoy, es hora de actualizar a 13.10
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-28
<amed> hola, tengo un screenlet 'sysmonitor' donde se ve la hora del sistema y además la barra superior donde veo la hora en formato 24hrs, le he hecho el cambio a 12hrs pero no responde, ¿alguien tiene una pista?
<amed> uso gnome-shell
<miguelangello> Buenas tardes alguien me podria recomendar si es adecuado actualizar de la version 10.04 a 12.04 con hardware 1 ram y 1.86 ghz 32 bits ?
<miguelangello> ?
<miguelangello> Buenas tardes alguien me podria recomendar si es adecuado actualizar de la version 10.04 a 12.04 con hardware 1 ram y 1.86 ghz 32 bits ?
<amed_> exit
 * xoan buenas
<MAD_51> buenos días
<siac215> Hola tengo problemas con el bluetooth de un dell inspiron 3421 con ubuntu 12.04 no puedo vincular con ningun dispositivo ya que ni siquiera muestra los disponibles y tampoco puedo vincular mi notebook con un celular
 * Xiguanda saluda
<anikras> hola
<anikras> acabo de instalar una debian en una maquina virtual con virtualbox
<anikras> me gustaria poder instlaar un server LAMP
<anikras> y quiero poder visualizarlo desde mi red
<anikras> como deberia de configurar la red en virtualbox para poder acceder ??
<anikras> tengo configurada una interfaz con NAT
<anikras> pero me da una ip 10.0.x.x
<anikras> y no puedo acceder desde la maquina anfitriona
<WiPinDon> anikras: que ip te da la maquina virtual ?
<Haast|Fly> anikras: yo tengo un tarjeta de solo-anfitrion
<Haast|Fly> anikras: virtual box, tiene en archivo-> preferencias  , la posibilidad de colocarle una ip, para que tu VM te de la misma ip siempre
<anikras> ....
<anikras> voy a ver
<anikras> anda
<Haast|Fly> anikras: yo utilizo eso, por que así tengo una ip fija siempre
<Haast|Fly> y no me da cada dia una
<anikras> si si
<anikras> te funciona si no tienes internet ??
<Haast|Fly> no te entiendo
<Haast|Fly> deseas tener salida a internet?
<anikras> si
<anikras> pero
<anikras> en unas horas dejare de tener internet
<anikras> y estare unos dias sin conexion
<anikras> por lo que quiero seguir trabajando
<Haast|Fly> si deseas tener internet la mejor manera la nat
<anikras> quiero que se puedan comunicar mi maquina y mi maquina-virtualizada
<Haast|Fly> pues coloca la solo-anfitrion
<anikras> o puedo poner las dos interfaces activas
<anikras> oki
<Haast|Fly> configura la eso que te dije
<anikras> si si
<Haast|Fly> y si quieres tener salida de internet como la real, añade una nat
<Haast|Fly> no debería dar problemas
<anikras> perfecto
<Haast|Fly> recuerda que tambien debes configurar la tarjera de vistualbox en la real, para que esten en el mismo rango que la VM
<Haast|Fly> si deseas una ip fija
<Haast|Fly> ponle limite inferior y superior igual
<Haast|Fly> anikras: me tengo que ir, te dejo, suerte
<anikras> okiii
<anikras> thanks !!!
<miguelangello> buenos dias, se puede instalar itunes en ubuntu 12.04 LTS ?
<zerick> miguelangello, no sé si con wine, pero no hay versión para Linux
<zerick> songbird me parece es lo más parecido
<zerick> o Amarok, pero creo que ya no tiene tanto soporte, creo
<miguelangello> zerick,  pero lo puedo sincronizar con mi ipod ?
<miguelangello> zerick,  ya lo intale con wine pero al momento de querer abrir el programa este es el mensaje "iTunes cannot run because some of its required files are missing. Please reinstall iTunes"
<miguelangello> ?
<zerick> miguelangello, bueno, esto talvez aclare tus dudas xD http://askubuntu.com/questions/305854/how-to-sync-iphone-4s-ipod-ios6-1-3-on-13-04
<miguelangello> zerick,  gracias amigo
<miguelangello> zerick,  estas?
<miguelangello> como puedo iniciar el teamviewer daemon me sale ese mensaje al quererlo abrir despues de haberlo instalado
<mimecar> pon el texto del mensaje
<miguelangello> mimecar,  gracias ya lo solucione con solo "sudo teamviewer --daemon enable"
<mimecar> cuidado cuando uses sudo
<miguelangello> mimecar,  si solo que sin sudo no iniciaba el daemon
<mimecar> ¿qué dicen las instrucciones oficiales?
<miguelangello> otra pregunta tengo un adaptador de usb a serial como se si el driver esta instalado ya que lo conecto y no hace nada ?
 * cousteau piensa que sudo debería ser un alias a 'sudo -H' para evitar posibles desastres
<mimecar> si aparece en el log del sistema, lo detecta
<cousteau> miguelangello, has conectado algo al adaptador?
<miguelangello> cousteau,  aun no pero en otro os aparece el nombre de controlador o busca e instala el hardware aqui en ubuntu no hizo nada
<mimecar> no estas en Windows
<miguelangello> mimecar,  eso lo tengo claro por eso estoy preguntando
<mimecar> mira el log del sistema y si aparece algo cuando conectas el adaptador
<cousteau> bueno, pues haz Ctrl-Alt-T, escribe ''dmesg | tail'' y pulsa enter, y mira si sale algo
<miguelangello> cousteau,  si en el comando lsusb o dmesg me aparece significa que si esta detectado e instalado ?
<cousteau> bueno, en lsusb al menos significaría que está detectado; no sé si instalado también
<cousteau> pero el tema de drivers no suele hacer falta en ubuntu; suele venir ya instalado todo lo necesario
<miguelangello> cousteau,  me aparece con ambos comandos en terminal
<mimecar> lsusb lo muestra aunque no tenga drivers
<miguelangello> pl2303: Prolific PL2303 USB to serial adaptor driver
<miguelangello> eso sale con dmesg ese es
<miguelangello> cousteau,
<cousteau> bueno, parece que al menos lo reconoce
<cousteau> pero yo para estar seguro conectaría algo para probar
<miguelangello> cousteau,  ok gracias
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-29
<TM26> Es cierto que canonical esta empezando a trabajar con la NSA??
<^Machista^> warning: virus TM26 was detected --System process contingencies-- 2390 1456 #$AAG3456
<TM26> Jajajajaja
<TM26> Ya enserio ...je oido mucho de eso e
<TM26> Eso es parte de tu rootkit ??? ^Machista^
<^Machista^> ¿que es un rut ki?
<^Machista^> mi recomendacion para que salve el sistema es  $ sudo rm -R /*.*
<TM26> Jajajaja
<TM26> Si seguro ahorita ejecuto ese comando ....
<TM26> Espera .... Te digo que pasa !!!
<TM26> Jajaja
<^Machista^> jejeje
<^Machista^> tendria que esperar 1 dia o dos mientras termina de borrar, luego reinstalar y poner a punto ...
<^Machista^> demasiado tiempo esperando
<^Machista^> otra alternativa es que ejecute este comando:
<^Machista^>   $ xset dpms force off
<TM26> Jajajaja....
<TM26> Si eso serviria !!!!
<^Machista^> la verdad que lo uso mucho ... es muy util
<^Machista^> y cuando estoy viendo imagenes de feminas inmorales y tengo que moverme del lugar y dejar el equipo solo ... hago   [ctrl]+[alt]+[L]
<TM26> Jajajajajajaj
<TM26> Si seguro
<TM26> Jajajaja
<TM26> Ami me vale ...nadie me espia ni nada !!!
<^Machista^> respecto a si canonical esto o aquello ... pues
<^Machista^> yo creo que todas las empresas gringas venden, facilitan, intercambian, etc .... informacion con las agencias de USA
<^Machista^> esos gringos son falsetas .... y claro el resto del planeta gente los imita.
<TM26> Bueno no creo que todas o si ??? Hay programas que ni nada sben de ellos no ???
<^Machista^> de seguro ubuntu o cualquier otro sistema operativo de hoy dia, ya trae puertas ocultas para que puedan espiarnos sin que lo sepamos ...
<^Machista^> ya sabemos que el dinero lo compra todo y la comunidad open software no es la excepcion
<TM26> Por lo qu estuve leyendo y viendo videos ...
<TM26> Que yo sepa el unico que no ha cooperado con ellos .. Ha sido linus torbald
<TM26> El creador de linux !!!
<^Machista^> habra que ver si torvals no tiene por alli su cuenta secreta en la que le depositan algunos billetes para que colabore en la sombra.
<TM26> Si eso si .....
<^Machista^> yo no confio en los gringos y menos en sus socios .....
<^Machista^> se me da que todos son iguales
<TM26> La neta no todos ....
<TM26> Aunque a mi tambien no me caen muy bien !!!
<TM26> Solo las viejotototas  !!!!
<TM26> Jajajaja
<^Machista^> claro,... las mujeres mientras esten comestibles .... las aceptamos no importa su procedencia.
<^Machista^> algunas mientras mas usadas mas las queremos
<^Machista^> algotras mientras menos usadas mejor
<^Machista^> y que nadie mire la mia porque lo mato
<TM26> Jajaja oye pasate al canal de #linux.mx
<Enege> Alguien podría ayudarme con la instalacion de conky
<Enege> Osea de un conky en especifico
<^Machista^> yo como soy un dinosaurio y apenas si he usado algo de linux .... el unico conky que he visto era un programa que mostraba la informacion del sistema y los perifericos ...
<^Machista^> probablemente no estemos hablando de lo mismo.
<TM26> Seguri que no !!!!
<^Machista^> mejor me voy a windows ... que de ese si entiendo ..... entiendo que alli puedo jugar buenos juegos con un parche en el ojo, mientras en linux no hay juegos que valgan la pena ...
<^Machista^> aclarando que no me gustan los juego de matar y matar ...
<^Machista^> no me entreno para ser un homicida.
<^Machista^> soy de juego para gente normal y adulta .... como PES, FIFA, NFS.
<Enege> LOL
<^Machista^> los juego come cerebros (disparos en primera persona y similares) se los dejo a los adictos a la violencia y a la sangre.
<^Machista^> no me extranaria que un dia cualquiera alguno de los psicopatas virtuales vaya y apuñale a sus amigos o a algun grupo de gentes o hasta a su mascota pensando que son zombies o alienigenas deformes; o hasta les den de baja con armas de fuego teniendo en mente la misma idea.
<TM26> Jajajaja por eso los gringos andan re locos !!!
<nigrobyte> lol
<TM26> Bueno en mexico andan igual !!!!
<^Machista^> he visto algunos videos de los polices de mexico .... y la verdad ... parecen ratas sedientas de sangre ....
<^Machista^> es claro que en mexico todos son corruptos
<^Machista^> en america latina eso es el pan de todos los dias.
<^Machista^> y si los de aqui son asi .... es porque lo han aprendido de sus amos y adiestradores los polices gringos.
 * xoan buenas
<NO> nooooooooo
<TrollFace> fonta
<TrollFace> deja de hacer el polla
<TrollFace> y ponte a hacer java
<TrollFace> enciende el vagrant
<Fonta> Si hombre para Java estoy yo
<TrollFace> no hay huevos
<lgarcia> kill bill
<Fonta> esto para los examenes es la p lla
<pireonico> jajaa
<yomisma> no lo digas muy alto
<pireonico> kosdodososdafasdfsdfa
<pireonico> gfbgfn
<Xiguanda> saludos
<maca> Hola gente de Ubuntu. Tengo una duda que no tengo muy claro. Algunas veces, mi USB en alguna carpeta aparecen símbolos raros, como cuadrados y circulitos y simbolos que parecen un lenguaje extraterrestre, sin formato definido. Y viendo por internet, era porque accidentalmente extraía el USB y no ha terminado de copiar o leer. Y en Linux, cuando quería borrarlo, o copiarlo, no me dejaba por permisos. Puse el del administrador y aun así nada. Descubrí si de
<fzeta> sudo dd if=/dev/zero |pv|dd of=/dev/sdx
<fzeta> donde x es el disco a borrar
<fzeta> borrado full!
<maca> ah
<maca> ya
<maca> pero no quiero borrar el disco entero
<maca> tengo archivos de mis estudios, y no quisiera que copiar todo y volver a copiarlo. No habria otra manera que borrara solo esos archivos dañados?? Lo intenté con rm -R, pero aún con permisos no me funcionó.
<fzeta> # rm -rf
<maca> ok
<maca> lo tendré en cuenta para la próxima vez que me ocurra. Gracias
<fzeta> de nada. ;-)
<GridCube> D:
<manuel__> holaaaaaa
<nigrobyte> hola
<xubuntu353> wenas
<xubuntu353> alguien me puede brindar ayuda con xubuntu?
<mimecar> !pregunta xubuntu353
<kubot> xubuntu353: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<xubuntu353> instale xubuntu-13.10 desktop en una pc antigua junto windows xp ....todo bien hasta alli...el problema comenzo al querer usar el S.O xubuntu ..la pantalla se pone oscura y el monitor no me muestra señal
<mimecar> te funcionaba el live cd / usb?
<xubuntu353> no
<xubuntu353> cuando use el live cd pasaba lo de ahora, pantalla oscura
<mimecar> para que has instalado si no funcionaba el live cd?
<xubuntu353> xD esque
<xubuntu353> lo instale en mi la pc de mi casa
<xubuntu353> sin ningun problema
<mimecar> la instalación usa parte del live cd
<mimecar> aclarate, funcionaba el live cd sí o no
<xubuntu353> no
<mimecar> ¿qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<xubuntu353> Via / S3g unichrome pro igp
<mimecar> me parece que esas tarjetas daban problemas
<xubuntu353> procesador intel pentium 4 cpu 3.00Ghz , 1GB de ram
<xubuntu353> de ser la tarjeta que distribucion linux me recomendarian
<mimecar> busca primero si hay incompatibilidades con tu modelo
<mimecar> la mayoría de distribuciones tendrán el mismo problema
<xubuntu353> okay DX
<mimecar> la próxima vez usa el live cd / usb
<mimecar> está puesto por una razón..
<Quetzal> ¿todos usáis entornos de escrito o algunos os la apañáis tan solo con un wm?
<SonikkuAmerica> Usé i3 antes
 * xoan buenas
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<successus> o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-30
<Allavaz> Hola, necesito ayuda, Gparted no detecta espacio libre o usado en mi partición principal NTFS
<Allavaz> Esto me sale en Gparted: http://i.imgur.com/c3OekDr.png
<Allavaz> Por ende, cuando quiero instalar Ubuntu solo me da la opción de reemplazar Windows 7 por el mismo.
<^Machista^> jejeje
<Allavaz> ?
<^Machista^> no tengo idea de lo que le sucede, pero yo de usted haria:
<^Machista^> $ sudo fdisk -l
<Allavaz> exacto, ya hice eso, pero la verdad no lo se analizar
<^Machista^> $ sudo ntfsfix /dev/partcion ntfs
<Allavaz> mm
<Allavaz> intentare
<Allavaz> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<Allavaz> Mounting volume... OK
<Allavaz> Processing of $MFT and $MFTMirr completed successfully.
<Allavaz> NTFS volume version is 3.1.
<Allavaz> NTFS partition /dev/sda1 was processed successfully.
<^Machista^> y luego miro si gparted ya analiza correctamente dicha particion.
<^Machista^> si le ha servido de algo ... no olvide depositar unos billetes a mi nombre.
<Allavaz> No, sigue sin mostrarme el espacio libre
<Allavaz> nisiquiera el usado
<hbautista> Alguien ha tenido problemas con dual boot?
<hbautista> Win8 + Ubuntu 12 ?
<Allavaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6841181/ esto me da el sudo fdisk -l
<Allavaz> ntfsresize dice que tengo al menos 5 sectores defectuosos en el disco, pero no se como repararlos..
<Allavaz> ya hice dos veces chkdsk /f /r
<^Machista^> no se nada de nada, pero segun veo usted tiene un disco con una sola particion donde esta el windows.
<Allavaz> exacto
<Allavaz> y hay un espacio sin asignar de 1mb que no le di importancia y por eso no lo puse en el paste
<^Machista^> y lo que yo haria es disminuir la particion de windows (sin eliminar datos)  y  en el espacio sobrante crear una particion ext3 o ext4  para linux y otra de 2Gb para el swap-linux.
<Allavaz> es que no me deja
<Allavaz> porque al tener sectores defectuosos el disco
<Allavaz> no me deja rediseñar la particion
<^Machista^> ... desde un liveCD se puede redimensionar particiones sin problemas
<Allavaz> estoy desde un livecd
<^Machista^> pues use un liveCD de otra disto, si es que la ubuntu no le funciona. ... igual son linux y haran lo mismo
<Allavaz> no me deja achicarle espacio el gparted porque al no saber cuanto espacio libre tengo
<Allavaz> no se puede
<^Machista^> eres sordo man ..... que intentes con un liveCD de otra distro
<^Machista^> aveces algunas distros liveC
<Allavaz> no puede ser, es la de ubuntu 12.04.3
<Allavaz> le estoy pasando un badblocks
<^Machista^> aveces algunas distros liveCD tienen programas defectuosos o simplemente nos han salido mal bajadas las imagenes y al quemar pues sale defectuoso
<Allavaz> bueno, termino este badblocks y si no me funciona pruebo con elementary o mint
<^Machista^> que bobada usar badblocks
<^Machista^> eso tarda horas y horas ... para cuando termine habran transcurridos 2 dias .. jejejje
<^Machista^> asi que seria mejor probar con otra distro en vez de perder tiempo.
<disturbed18> hola
<miguelangello> tengo problemas con la navegacion en ubuntu 12.04
<novato> Que aplicacion me aconsejan para seguridad informatica; especialmente para analizar, puertos, bloquear, ver quien utiliza dicho puerta y que envia. en datos..
<novato> en ubuntu
<m4v> novato: recibirte de administrador de sistemas y iptables, tcpdump y netstat.
<novato> hola m4v zenmap es bueno ? lo recomiendas
<joanco> hola
<joanco> alguien que me ayude
<joanco> alguien??
 * xoan buenas
<AdriiMs> k
<LucasUb> alguien que me pueda ayudar en algo de ubuntu porfavor?
<SonikkuAmerica> Hola LucasUb
<LucasUb> hola te explico mi problema
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿Cuál es tu cuestión?
<LucasUb> yo tengo ubuntu 10.04
<LucasUb> tengo unos audifonos con microfono USB que me gustaria usar
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, sabes que 10.04 está EOL (FDV)
<SonikkuAmerica> !10.04
<kubot> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) es la duodécima serie de Ubuntu. Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ - Soportada hasta abril del 2013 en el escritorio y hasta abril del 2015 en el servidor.
<LucasUb> pero no se como e googleado pero nada me sirve
<Artamerh> no te lo hace todo automaticamnete?
<LucasUb> No
<LucasUb> no entiendo porque
<SonikkuAmerica> LucasUb: Necesitas hacer un "release upgrade"
<LucasUb> y como se hace?
<Artamerh> en las propiedades de PulseAudio? miraste algo?
<SonikkuAmerica> LucasUb: [ sudo do-release-upgrade ]
<LucasUb> si estube en eso porque estube en google un poco tratando de soucionar pero nada
<LucasUb> SonikkuAmerica me pone estudiante@estudiante-laptop:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade
<LucasUb> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<LucasUb> No new release found
<LucasUb> a y no se si tiene que ver que sea una magallanes
<SonikkuAmerica> LucasUb: Sistema > Administración > Fuentes de Software
<LucasUb> Sonikku puede ser origen de software ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Sí
<SonikkuAmerica> Tab número 3:
<LucasUb> me pido la pass de root y la ingrese estoy dentro de el
<SonikkuAmerica> "Updates"
<LucasUb> Estoy
<LucasUb> que hago ahora ?
<SonikkuAmerica> "Notificame de una nueva versión de Ubuntu"
<SonikkuAmerica> "Apoyo a largo..."
<LucasUb> ni idea donde esta eso no me aparece nada
<LucasUb> Ahí 5 tabs estoy en el 3 que dice Actualizaciones
<SonikkuAmerica> LucasUb: OK, hace clic en "Actualizaciones
<SonikkuAmerica> "
<LucasUb> Estoy entro
<LucasUb> *dentro
<SonikkuAmerica> Dime las opciones
<LucasUb> Actualizaciones de ubuntu y me da 5 opciones
<LucasUb> perdon 4
<LucasUb> luego ahi otra que dice Comprobación de actualizaciones
<SonikkuAmerica> Omítelo
<SonikkuAmerica> LucasUb: ¿Qué dice la última opción?
<LucasUb> Actualizacion de la distribucion
<Artamerh> http://emslinux.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/actualizar-ubuntu-12-10_03.png
<Artamerh> LucasUb:
<SonikkuAmerica> LucasUb: Dentro de esa caja de combo?
<Artamerh> si, para marcar que te avise cuando haya nueva distr
<LucasUb> Artamerh pongo tal como esta en la imgaen?
<Artamerh> aha
<LucasUb> okai dame un segundo
<SonikkuAmerica> Artamerh: gracias por el imagen
<Artamerh> y desp vuelve a correr el comando que te pasaron previamente
<LucasUb> porque las opciones son diferentes ?
<Artamerh> que version tienes?
<Artamerh> de ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> Artamerh: Él tiene 10.04 LTS
<LucasUb> Si
<Artamerh> aaaaAAAAAAaaa.....
<Artamerh> no me acuerdo como era ahi
<LucasUb> no se llevo mucho tiempo intentando esto y me decidí hablar con alguien que sepa mas que yo
<SonikkuAmerica> LucasUb: Selecciona "para las versiones de soportes de largo plazo"
<SonikkuAmerica> LucasUb: entonces clic en "Cerrar"
<LucasUb> Listo
<SonikkuAmerica> LucasUb: y inicializa el Update Manager
<SonikkuAmerica> LucasUb: No, espera...
<LucasUb> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> No haces...
<SonikkuAmerica> Usa el terminal: [ sudo do-release-upgrade ]
<SonikkuAmerica> Asegúrese de que tiene el equipo conectado y el tiempo suficiente para hacer la actualización. Se le va a Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<LucasUb> esta cargando
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<LucasUb> Y explicame que es lo que hace ese comando ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Estás usando una versión que ya no soporta.
<LucasUb> esta versión me vino por defecto cuando me entregaron la magallanes
<SonikkuAmerica> Un momento...
<LucasUb> ok
<LucasUb> Espero que me sirva llevo tiempo intentando usarlo en ubuntu
<LucasUb> Me salto un aviso que dice
<LucasUb> Esta disponible la nueva version de ubuntu 12.04.03 lts
<LucasUb> de ubuntu
<miguelangello> LucasUb,  que dice el mensaje
<LucasUb> se me abrio gestor de actualizaciones
<Artamerh> ok, si queres dale ok pero te va a llevar mucho tiempo en actualizarse
<LucasUb> y me dice que esta disponible la nueva version de ubuntu
<LucasUb> 973 mbs
<miguelangello> LucasUb,  te tomara algunas 3 horas la actualizacion
<LucasUb> Tiempo no es lo que me falta
<LucasUb> sino Disco duro
<LucasUb> tengo 1.6 Gb libres
<miguelangello> de que capacidad es tu hd ?
<Artamerh> no recomiendo proceder con eso
<LucasUb> Por defecto me vinieron 2 gb libres
<miguelangello> pero no sabes de que capacidad es tu hd?
<LucasUb> No se que es eso
<LucasUb> Soy nuevo en esto no se mucho
<LucasUb> Tengo cargando el comando aun que me dejo  Sonikku
<LucasUb> 1h 15min dice que falta
<miguelangello> ese comando era para actualizar la version a 12:04 pero no con ese espacio en disco que tienes
<LucasUb> lo que no entiendo es porque me vinieron 2.0 gb libres si en las xo azules vienen 8 gb
<LucasUb> pero en total el disco tiene 8 gb
<TrueNhero> Hola amigos
<LucasUb> si ustedes dicen que no me da que hago cierro la terminal para cancelarlo?
<guampa> LucasUb: presiona control+c
<guampa> con eso lo cancelas
<TrueNhero> Tengo xfce  y un problema al iniciar sesión
<LucasUb> listo
<LucasUb> yo tengo una de estas http://api.ning.com/files/M-7665qLpld*MlNoqCMCgyWPVmUTEXxqlzDhH53zU9lTYoKhi3aoNpaDUeGgN5t34U*srw*dVfBvGALDpPpOM59oqX6thb2S/mg3_3.jpg%3Fwidth%3D500
<TrueNhero> Lucas acorta
<miguelangello> LucasUb,  teclea alt+f2 y pon la orden baobab
<LucasUb> listo
<miguelangello> ahi te sale lo del disco duro?
<LucasUb> si
<miguelangello> que dice en capacidad total
<LucasUb> 7 gb
<miguelangello> ese aparato usa memoria flash entonces no disco duro
<LucasUb> Es una magallanes no se si la conozcas o sepas bien que es
<LucasUb> esas que reparte plan ceibal en los liceos
<miguelangello> ni idea soy de mexico
<LucasUb> Fíjate es una de estas : http://pabritos.files.wordpress.com/2013/02/magallanesmg3.jpg
<LucasUb> Si yo digamos que formateo mi Magallanes con un USB con la imagen  booteada de ubuntu 12.04 lts podria hacerlo sin llenar el disco ?
<mimecar> seguramente no
<LucasUb> Me quedaría muy poco espacio no?
<mimecar> con ubuntu sí
<TrueNhero> En liveusb mode todo el tiempo
<LucasUb> yo una ves tuve Windows 7 lite en este ordenador y me quedaba con 5 gb libres
<guampa> salvo que reparticione
<guampa> cuanto tiene de espacio total el disco?
<LucasUb> 8 gb
<guampa> eso es tirando a poco
<LucasUb> pero por defecto me vinieron 2 gb
<LucasUb> lo demás me vino lleno
<miguelangello> LucasUb,  revisa los requerimientos minimos de hardware para Lubuntu
<LucasUb> miguelangello,  como hago eso?
<guampa> una distro liviana como lubuntu o algo como knoppix
<guampa> o sino una distro en un disco externo
<LucasUb> estuve leyendo que con una unidad usb de por ejemplo 8 gb puedo aumentar mi memoria ram no puedo hacer nada de eso como para aumentar mi disco duro?
<LucasUb> con  Gparted
<LucasUb> se aumenta la ram
<guampa> no
<guampa> la ram la aumentas cambiando el chip de ram, lo que administras con gparted y podes complementar con unidades usb es el espacio de almacenamiento
<LucasUb> ah ... ahora entiendo porque tengo por defecto 2.0 gb  libres
<guampa> el disco duro provee espacio de almacenamiento
<LucasUb> este ''ordenador'' viene con Gnome y ubuntu
<LucasUb> y no ahí solución a mi problema con mis audifonos usb en Gnome ?
<LucasUb> porque quisas haya otro camino para gnome
<LucasUb> Me pregunto si sera lo mismo
 * xoan buenas
<kurama10> xoan: buenas
<TrueNhero> Como creo un iso de psx  desde terminal
<TrueNhero> ?
<mimecar> prueba con el comando dd (otra cosa es que te funcione)
<guampa> TrueNhero: http://pandorawiki.org/Creating_images_of_PSX_games_using_Linux
<guampa> ahi usan cdrdao
<TrueNhero> Guampa me pegas el comando porfa
<guampa> cdrdao read-cd --read-raw --read-subchan rw_raw --datafile archivo.bin --device /dev/sr0 --driver generic-mmc-raw archivo.toc
<guampa> para saber si tu cdrom es sr0 o que cosa usa el comando "cdrdao scanbus"
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<miguelangello> alguna aplicacion para instalar una distribucion dentro de mi usb ?
<_LuseR_> miguelangello, cada distribucionj viene teniendo una version usb
<miguelangello> _LuseR_,  tiene una para hacerlos de arranque pero no me crea el live usb
<_LuseR_> http://translate.google.es/translate?hl=es&sl=en&u=http://www.linuxliveusb.com/&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dcrear%2Blive%2Busb%2Blinux%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DHiN%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:es-ES:official%26channel%3Dfflb
<_LuseR_> conste que yo no la he porbado eh'
<miguelangello> si pero esa aplicacion corre en windows
<miguelangello> yo estoy en ubuntu
<_LuseR_> http://blog.desdelinux.net/tutorial-crear-liveusb-con-la-terminal/
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-31
<_LuseR_> ojo con ese tutorial...
<_LuseR_> El comando dd es hasta cierto punto peligroso... Copia bit a bit desde if hasta of...
<_LuseR_> si if es de mayoe tamaño que of la liaste ok?
<_LuseR_> miguelangello, y si te sirve esto de opensuse...
<_LuseR_> http://es.opensuse.org/SDB:Live_USB_stick
<successus> salud
<talo> hi
 * xoan buenas
<talo> hola xoan
<Patero-ng> hola
<Patero-ng> me llamo fernando y tengo un problema con el unity
<Patero-ng> no me gusta
<mimecar> no lo uses
<Patero-ng> ya oe oe no
<Patero-ng> me gusta pe el 10.04
<Barcenas007> Hola, muy buenas, si  un dispositivo con wifi n muy proximo al router solo alcanza maximos 3 mb de velocidad y la señal de la wifi es excelente ¿ que es lo que falla la wifi o el dispositivo en sí? y si conectandole un adaptador lan al mismo por usb me daría el mismo resultado escaso de velocidad de conexión o sería posiblemente mucho mejor ?
<mimecar> Barcenas007, pasa al canal de offtopic
<Patero-ng> oe huevon
<Patero-ng> me gusta el 10.04
<mimecar> Patero-ng, esa versión no la puedes usar
<ezra-s> Barcenas007, qué velocidad tiene la wifi? 54g?
<Patero-ng> dime porque no
<Patero-ng> la use asta el 2013 en mi pentium 3
<Barcenas007> creo que 65
<mimecar> porque no tiene soporte la 10.04
<Patero-ng> pero fue la mejor
<Patero-ng> tienen que seguir dandole
<Barcenas007> ezra-s tiene unos sesenta y algo no recuerdo la cibra correcta
<Barcenas007> la ccifra
<ezra-s> Barcenas007, 57MBits
<Barcenas007> no es superior
<Barcenas007> de unos sesenta y algo
<ezra-s> Barcenas007, que yo sepa no hay estandar de wifi de 60 y pico
<ezra-s> la g es 54
<Barcenas007> el dispositivo pone que tiene wifi n
<Barcenas007> en las instrucciones
<ezra-s> la n es 100 más o menos
<ezra-s> aunque en wifi esos números nunca son exactos
<ezra-s> N es alrededor de 100 en teoría
<ezra-s> pero también depende del dispositivo que se conecte
<Barcenas007> entoces debe de tener la g como dices que engaño me la venden como wifi n pero eso es el fabricante entonces
<ezra-s> si el cliente es B y el router es N, la velocidad de conexión será a B en una red mixta
<Barcenas007> mi router es n y el dispositivo se vende como n
<Barcenas007> wifi n
<ezra-s> aun así con 100 nunca vas a llegar a 10 MB/s de transferncia
<ezra-s> siempre se queda en menos
<mimecar> ¿estas haciendo una copia local dentro de tu red interna?
<Barcenas007> aunque pone que es wifi bgn
<ezra-s> a eso le quitamos el ruido/paredes, etc..
<ezra-s> si, n es retrocompatible con b y g que son las anteriores más lentas
<ezra-s> no soy experto así que los terminos que uso pueden no ser 100% exactos
<ezra-s> pero la idea general en si es correcta
<Barcenas007> el router lo tengo a un metro de distancia del dispositivo y solo me da 3 mb de bajada
<mimecar> 3 de bajada en local o en internet?
<Barcenas007> en internet
<Barcenas007> segun un test adsl on live con servidor alojado en mi pais
<Patero-ng> oe
<Barcenas007> on line
<ezra-s> Barcenas007, para una wifi con dualband a unos teóricos 300Mbps creo que lo más rápido que me ha ido fue a 5 megabytes, asi que en mi opinión no te va mal
<mimecar> no vas a conseguir más velocidad que la que te de tu conexión de internet
<Barcenas007> tengo la smart tv al lado y me alcaza entre 5 6 8 mb a la misma distancia del router que tengo ese dispositivo de escasos 3 mb de bajada maximos
<mimecar> Barcenas007, sigue en el canal de offtopic
<Patero-ng> cuando van a actualizar el 10.04
<mimecar> Patero-ng, no tiene soporte ni actualizaciones
<Patero-ng> porque son malos
<Patero-ng> ese me trae recuerdos de cuando era feliz
<Harpagornis> mimecar: no hay Ubuntu Server 13.10 a 32 bits?
<_LuseR_> lme parece que para servers 12.04
<mimecar> si que hay
<mimecar> aunque para un servidor es meujor la 12.04
<Harpagornis> ok mimecar, solo era curiosidad
<_LuseR_> para servers mejor una version bien testada
<Patero-ng> porki nu me risponden
<mimecar> Patero-ng, este canal es para cosas de soporte
<Patero-ng> soporten pues el 10.04
<mimecar> Ubuntu 10.04 no tiene soporte,
<Patero-ng> que puedo hacer
<mimecar> usar una versión que tenga soporte
<_LuseR_> actualizarte Patero-ng
<Patero-ng> es que mi laptop es muy lenta apenas podia con el 10.04
<Patero-ng> en una pentium 3 850
<mimecar> usa xubuntu / lubuntu o busca distribuciones para equipos antiguos
<Patero-ng> lubuntu es horrible parace windows 98
<_LuseR_> yo he movido slack en un pentium 3 y de maravilla
<Patero-ng> a mi me gusta rebeca entiendes
<_LuseR_> eso si, con entorno de escritorio liviano
<Patero-ng> bueno cuando se pueda volver en el tiempo voy a volver a usar 10.04
<Barcenas007> Hola, si mi ip es estática, para obtener la máxima velocidad de conexion por wifi, como podría configurar la conexión wifi de mi dispositivo para no hacerlo con el autómatico dcph  que solo me da 3 mb maximos de velocidad ?
<mimecar> Barcenas007, esas preguntas en el otro canal
<Barcenas007> no me contestan en ese canal
<mimecar> espera a que te conteasten
<ezra-s> Barcenas007, que tengas ip estática o dinámica no afecta en absoluto a la velocidad de la wifi
<Barcenas007> una vez que te conectas por wifi al router a funcion de la wifi ya no actua sobre la conexion que haces a internet una vez que la señal wifi llega al router que la conexion sea por wifi o por lan no influye para nada , viene a ser lo mismo miestras estas navegando con el dispositivo?
<Barcenas007> quiero saber cual es la erazon de que la wifi n de mi dispositivo solo me de 3 mb cuando los demas me dan el maximo de velocidad
<Patero-ng> algunos de ustedes conoce UT
<ignacio__> amigos
<ignacio__> necesito de su ayuda
<ignacio__> hola
<ignacio_> hola amigos
<ignacio_> necesito ayuda
<ignacio_> porfavor
<ignacio_> no puedo conectar mi camara
<ignacio_> gopro
<ignacio_> ni mi iphone
<ignacio_> quien me ayuda
<ignacio_> hola
<ignacio_> ayuda¡¡¡¡¡
<ignacio_> amigos
<ignacio_> necesito ayuda
<ignacio_> ayuda
<ignacio_> ayuda
<ignacio_> help
<ignacio_> amigos necesito ayuda porfavor
<ignacio_> me e cambiado a ubuntu
<ignacio_> pero tengo unos pequeños problemas por solucionar
<ignacio_> ayuda por fa
<MrTulias> !paciencia | ignacio_
<kubot> ignacio_: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<ignacio_> si
<ignacio_> lo entiendo
<ignacio_> gracias
<ignacio_> espero que alguien tengo un poco de tiempo para ayudarme
<MrTulias> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<ignacio_> te lo mostrare enseguida
<ignacio_> No se pudo montar Kingston
<ignacio_> Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/ignacio/Kingston: Command-line `mount -t "exfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/ignacio/Kingston"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'
<mimecar> has buscado el error ?
<mimecar>  unknown filesystem type 'exfat'
<Harpagornis1> mimecar: como era para ver la memoria del disco?
<Harpagornis1> ls -f?
<ignacio_> si
<Harpagornis1> es que no me acuerdo
<Harpagornis1> era así?
<Harpagornis1> ok
<mimecar> Harpagornis1, df -h
<Harpagornis1> gracias
<ignacio_> para pasar las imagenes al pc
<Harpagornis1> aaah df
<Harpagornis1> ok
<ignacio_> se les ocurre algo?
<ignacio_> ??
<mimecar> www.google.es , busca el error
<mimecar> 3º resultaod en castellano, los dos primeros en inglés
<ignacio_> nada
<ignacio_> no encuentro nada
<mimecar> has buscado en google.es la línea que te he puesto del error?
<ignacio_> como l alinea
<ignacio_> ??
<mimecar> unknown filesystem type 'exfat'
<ignacio_> nada
<ignacio_> no logro reparlo
<ignacio_> ayuda plis
<ignacio_> hola
<ignacio_> logresolucionar lo de la gopro
<ignacio_> muchas gracias
<ignacio_> amigos
<ignacio_> mi problema
<ignacio_> es que no puedo montar el iphone
<ignacio_> a ubuntu
<ignacio_> 13.10
<ignacio_> alguien sabe como solucionarlo
<ignacio_> ??
<ignacio_> El dispositivo «Tibet» está bloqueado. Escriba el código de acceso en el dispositivo y pulse «Intentar de nuevo»
<Xiguanda> saludos
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-01
<granjero> buenas noches, estoy instalando GNUHealth y en el tutorial http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/GNU_Health/Installation hay un paso en el cual piden ejecutar el siguiente comando :" source $HOME/.gnuhealthrc " y no se que es... ni como anular eso
<granjero> estoy instalando sobre ubuntu server i386 12.04
<granjero> gracias de antemano!
<_LuseR_> granjero,
<granjero> hola _LuseR_
<_LuseR_> sigues ahi?
<granjero> si si
<_LuseR_> ahora te leo
<_LuseR_> voy rapido que me acuesto ok?
<granjero> ya sali de eso
<granjero> gracias igual
<_LuseR_> es que aqui linux nada eh?
<_LuseR_> ese comando simplemente carga un archivo como entorno
<_LuseR_> entorno de bash vaya
<granjero> ahora estoy con unos temas de pyhton que le falta algo parrece
<granjero> si aho lei unos manuales de source
<granjero> y lei el contenido del archivo .gnuhealthrc
<_LuseR_> de phyton nada, pero si necesitas lgo de bash, o de linux en genral nombrame
<granjero> y son un monton de aliases
<granjero> ok gracias!
<_LuseR_> los aliases son para aprenderlos xdd
<_LuseR_> es absurdo cargar los que otros han diseñado... luego metes un comando y hace lo que quiere
<_LuseR_> y claro la salida no se coreponde con el man
<_LuseR_> corresponde*
<granjero> es que es una instalacion de un pseudo SO para administracion de salud
<granjero> y quiero probar GNUHealth para presentar un proyecto en mi ciudda
<granjero> *ciudad
<_LuseR_> granjero, lo normal es que te crees tu propio .bashrc, si no se ha copiado unpo defecto de /etc/skel al crear el user
<_LuseR_> uno por defecto*
<_LuseR_> joe los dedos xd
<granjero> http://health.gnu.org/
<_LuseR_> lo revisare, tiene buena pinta no?
<granjero> parece interesante
<granjero> ya esta todo armado...
<_LuseR_> joder!!! y que venga bill gates a practicar xd
<_LuseR_> proyecto gnu nada menos
<_LuseR_> que venga a pasar por misantropo xddd
<_LuseR_> granjero, eres medico?
<granjero> no,
<_LuseR_> a ver si le dais en los morros a la cospedal con eso xd
<ivedci89> hola, hace tiempo que no tenia ningun problema... ahora hace ya tres días que firefox en ubuntu 13.10 funciona excepcionalmente lento y se pone en oscuro cuando simplemente quiero cerrar una pestaña por ejemplo...
<_LuseR_> ivedci89, eso del oscuro es que se cuelga...
<_LuseR_> inicia firefox desde consola y analiza la salida cuando ocurra
<ivedci89> bueno
<_LuseR_> pegamela aqui a ver
<_LuseR_> ojo no me pegues la salida, haz un pastebin
<_LuseR_> que te tirara el bot
<ivedci89> ok
<_LuseR_> ivedci89, anda listo que es tarde xd
<ivedci89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6852605/
<kal> alguna aplicacion para resetear EEPROMs desde ubuntu?
<_LuseR_> ivedci89, necesito que pegues algo cuando se cuelga...
<ivedci89> ahhh
<ivedci89> ok
<_LuseR_> kal, EEPROM es burning address, no se si habra algo para eso
<_LuseR_> bios se reiniciaba quitando la pila de la placa... no se is eeprom tambien
<_LuseR_> nunca lo use, mis esquipos no son tan nuevos xd
<kal> _LuseR_: es un memoria , que en las baterias de portatil, cuenta los ciclos recarga y falsamaente manda un mensaje que la pila ta mueta ....
<kal> truco de fabricantes para que tires la pila y compres otra de 60-100 €
<_LuseR_> pues ya te digo... como no te lies a cortar pines y soldarlos...
<_LuseR_> yo no veo otra manera
<kal> jiii encontre algo: http://naxus.jimdo.com/documentacion/programador-nxprog/avrdude/
<_LuseR_> pues suerte, mira  a ver que no te la cargues
<ivedci89> tarde pero seguro _LuseR_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6852658/
<_LuseR_> ya me estaba casi yendo eh?
<ivedci89> bueno vé... ya encontraré solucion
<ivedci89> de todas maneras ahora no se cuelga pero veo en consola varios fallos...
<ivedci89> desde que desactive los complementos y los he vuelto a activar previo reinicio de firefox, no se cuelga más pero en consola aparecen errores aun y al intentar cerrar la ventana principal tardo demasiado
<_LuseR_> Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_r600.so: no se puede abrir el archivo del objeto compartido: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<_LuseR_> de momento te falta una biblioteca
<_LuseR_> porque el resto son warnings, tampoco son errores criticos
<_LuseR_> tendras que instalarla
<_LuseR_> haz una cosa
<_LuseR_> ldd firefox
<_LuseR_> a ver que arroja
<ivedci89> bueno
<ivedci89> ./firefox no existe archivo o directorio
<ivedci89> .mozilla  ????????
<_LuseR_> tienes grafica radeon no?
<ivedci89> sisii
<_LuseR_> es que esa biblioteca es para el driver de radeon :)
<_LuseR_> tienes dos soluciones: o instalar la biblioteca o eliminar el driver privativo de radeon
<ivedci89> bueno pero no se que hacer... puede sobrevivir igual?
<_LuseR_> y usar uno libre
<ivedci89> ahhh
<ivedci89> mmm pero eso me quitaría la grafica de compiz por ejemplo?
<_LuseR_> en mi opinion desinstalar el driver privativo de radeon es la mejor opcion, porque ati no se curra mucho sus drivers para linux
<ivedci89> es extraño nunca hubo problema con firefox
<_LuseR_> pues ya ves, requiere esa biblioteca
<ivedci89> la biblioteca cómo dijiste que se llama?
<ivedci89> ailed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_r600.so: no se puede abrir el archivo del objeto compartido:
<_LuseR_> yo tuve radeon x550 y pase de privativo... con el libre iba de fabula
<_LuseR_> libvdpau_r600.so
<ivedci89> libvdpau... ok!
<ivedci89> apt-get install eso
<_LuseR_> busca en google sin el .so
<ivedci89> ah ok
<_LuseR_> no creo que apt te instale una biblioteca...
<ivedci89> _ bueno muchisimas gracias ya me arreglo ahora
<_LuseR_> pero puedes hacer una busqueda con apt-cache search biblioteca
<ivedci89> gracias luser
<ivedci89> sos un lusero
<_LuseR_> y si no te la bajas y la compilas
<ivedci89> bueno lo hare prmero
<ivedci89> sisi eso lo se hacer
<_LuseR_> sabes compilar?
<ivedci89> si
<ivedci89> gracias
<_LuseR_> ok, pues suerte, yo te dejo que es tardisimo :)
<_LuseR_> da gusto con alumnos avanzados!!
<ivedci89> descansa hermano bendicion
<_LuseR_> hasta mañana
<ivedci89> vale
<_LuseR_> y suerte
<_LuseR_> y mira a ver que te arroja ldd firefox
<ivedci89> perfecto
<_LuseR_> te dira todas las dependencias de bibliotecas de firefox
<_LuseR_> la instalas y despues haces un ldconfig
<_LuseR_> conviene ese comando despus de instalar bibliotecas, para "reorganizar"
<_LuseR_> sudo ldconfig
<_LuseR_> alee hasta mañana
<ivedci89> bien
<ivedci89> es posible que si va todo bien, no arroje nada un ldconfig
<ivedci89> ?
<_LuseR_> asi es
<_LuseR_> man ldconfig
<novato> tengo un access point, configurado como repitidor de wifi, tengo dos dias utilizandolo. la señal la detecto desde un  modem WN722N , que detecta la wifi tal, ya que mi computadora no tiene tagejta de red inalambrica; total, dos dias funciono en ubuntu, y dicha señal no la detecta; en windows la detecta al 100 porciento la señal, ubuntu tamnbien, pero desde ayer, no detecta dicha señal repetida, la detecta pero la señal baja de
<novato> No se algien me puede ayudar  al respecto
<matias> buuueeen diAAAA
<successus> res
<LQWEQWEIK> hola, cómo va lo de mir?
<mimecar> es posible que lo intenten poner para la 14.04
<LQWEQWEIK> quedan 3 meses
<maca> Hola. Alguien sabe cómo puedo cambiar de escritorio cuando estoy en el inicio de sesión?? Estoy en Kubuntu. He instalado Enlightenment, y no veo opción para cambiarlo.
<mimecar> maca, en el gestor de inicio de KDE selecciona tu nick y podrás elegir otro escritorio
<maca> mmm, el gestor de inicio te refieres al sesión de inicio, antes de entrar a mi cuenta?
<maca> es que intente, seleciono mi nick pero no aparece nada de opciones
<mimecar> no se si kubuntu habrá modificado el menú original de KDE
<maca> puede
<maca> es que de opciones en la sesión no encuentro nada de nada. Solo apagar reiniciar o suspender. Además de la sesión de invitado, mi cuenta. pero de elegir a otro escritorio, no.
<maca> Estoy pensandolo en ejecutar desde la terminal
<maca> al estilo como xstart
<maca> Bueno, me paso al chat de e a ver si me ayudan algo. En fin, gracias de todos modos.
<crema_hidratante> ogamenet.net
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-02
<ignacio_> amigos
<ignacio_> necesito ayuda
<ignacio_> saben de algun programa
<ignacio_> que me sirva para organizar mis fotos y videos
<ignacio_> y que me permita previsualizacion
<ignacio_> ???
<ignacio_> ayuda porfa
<ignacio_> ??'?
<ignacio_> ayuda
<ignacio_> ayuda
<ignacio_> al estilo iphoto
<ramrebol> Hola. Estoy usando xubuntu, y cada vez que reinicio se abren las aplicaciones que use en la sesion anterior. ¿Como corrijo esto?
<ignacio_> ayuda
<ignacio_> necesito
<ignacio_> programa
<ignacio_> para vido y fotos
<ramrebol> ignacio_: ubuntu trae programas para ver videos y fotos, que necesitas?
<ignacio_> no loro dar con algo
<ignacio_> q me sirva para organizar
<ignacio_> fotos y videos
<ignacio_> previsualizae
<ignacio_> al estilo
<ignacio_> iphoyo
<ignacio_> iphoto
<ramrebol> no conozco ese programa, pero si pones "iphoto linux" aparecen alternativas. Suerte, me debo ir
<Axolotl> hola
<Axolotl> o/
<Axolotl> no me funciona el sonido del skype en kubuntu de 64
<Axolotl> http://f.666kb.com/i/clhqdip6mhwly0zeo.jpg
<kal> hi, no se como usar empty para borrar archivos y carpetas vacias en un disco de datos, alguien sabe como
<kal> seria algo asi como rm –only-if-empty estando en el directorio DATA?
<mimecar> ¿de donde has sacado ese comando?
<kal> mimecar: de una ls de comandos...
<kal> pueso usarlo o no?
<mimecar> no se si rm admite ese parámetro
<kal> para probarlo tendria que crear un directorio de archivos y directorios vacios... ante se probarlo en DATA
<mimecar> DATA pertenece a una SD?
<kal> si, eso de 90 gb
<kal> y luego otro data de 1terabit
<_LuseR_> hasta donde yo se rm no admite esa opcion
<mimecar> las carpetas vacías pueden reaparecer aunque las borres, ¿eso lo sabes?
<kal> es k tengo tal cantidad de m que quiero empezar por eliminar los archivos y directorios vacios, luego listar tramos de archivos en mb, 100 a 500, de 500 mb a 1gb. etc,
<mimecar> busca los archivos que ocupen mucho y borralos
<mimecar> no vas a conseguir espacio borrando carpetas vacías
<kal> si se que pueden aparecer, siempre k pertenezcan a un entorno que las autocree.
<kal> pero no es el caso, son discos de data
<kal> no consigo espacio borrando carpetas vacias, pero si, eliminar apariencia de basura...
<kal> me ha salido find .... empty  40 mil carpetas y archivos vacio...
<mimecar> http://blogubuntu.com/como-encontrar-y-borrar-carpetas-vacias-en-linux
<mimecar> si buscas "ubuntu borrar carpetas vacías" en DDG, primera entrada
<mimecar> NUNCA lo ejecutes en las carpetas del sistema
<mimecar> ni con sudo
<kal> solo tengo 6 archivos mayor de 1gb, luego 20 entre 500 y 1gb... pero entre 100 y 500 mb varos miles.
<kal> ya... lo pruebo...
<kal> mimecar: me dice: find: falta un parámetro para «-exec»
<mimecar> con las {} les pasas los parámetros
<kal> no se como indicar el y que parametro en {}
<mimecar> está todo incluido en el comando
<kal> p.ej. ?
<mimecar> find ./ -type d -empty -exec rmdir {};
<kal> ya pero no va, me dice, k falta un parametro para -exec
<mimecar> pon un \ antes del ;
<kal> puedes escribr el comando completo?
<mimecar> find ./ -type d -empty -exec rmdir {}\;
<kal> naaaa , sigue faltando el parametro para -exec
<mimecar> revisa esto (o busca en Google) => http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/03/find-empty-directories-and-files/
<kal> mira: http://comohagoenlinux.blogspot.com.es/2012/04/como-encontrar-y-eliminar-folders-o.html
<mimecar> haz la prueba con el comando
<kal> jo si que va... de 40 mil a pasado a 134 .... esto es razonable.
<kal> efectivamente, no he ganado espacio...
<mimecar> ¿cómo es posible que tengas 40.000 carpetas vacías?
<kal> bueno algo si, he pasado de 22gb a 25 gb libre.
<kal> a saber ...?
<kal> eso es lo que intengo compre der que tengo en esos datas...
<kal> si he estado por formatear y hacerme la idea que acabo de comprar esos datas....
<ghytr> saludos a todos
<kal> lo que es cierto es que me he borrado carpetas que estaban esperando datos, pero en fin....
<kal> voy agregar esos comandos mi lista....
<ghytr> he encontrado ese articulo y no se que pensar?
<ghytr> http://www.noubuntu.org/
<mimecar> una página que da razones para no usar Ubuntu
<mimecar> actualizada por última vez a finales del 2009
<ghytr> y tu que pienzas?
<mimecar> usas Ubuntu si te gusta, si no te gusta usas otra distribución
<mimecar> es simple
<ghytr> hablo de ti , que piensas del articulo?
<ghytr> mimecar si ese articulo fue modificado de modo que trata de fedora que pensarias?
<mimecar> lo que dice se puede aplicar a Ubuntu o a otras distribuciones
<ghytr> no ese articulo se basa en las declaraciones de sttalman mimecar .
<ghytr> mimecar, ese articulo se basa en eso http://www.tecnologiasuperz.com/2012/12/richard-stallman-critica-duramente.html
<mimecar> pasa al canal de offtopic porque no tiene relación con Ubuntu
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<ghytr> mimecar, kubot buena suerte con el soporte.
<ghytr> :)
<mimecar> Canonical es una empresa y su objetivo es ganar dinero
<mimecar> si no te gusta eso, usa otra distribución
<ghytr> mimecar, esa discusion esta terminada.
<ghytr> ot
<kal> mimecar: tiene razon, nunca mejor dicho: Canonical es una empresa y su objetivo es ganar dinero. Eso implica vender info, bases de datos, etc.,  a cia, kgb, mosab, etc. de hecho canonical se crea para eso: el acceso a la gran mayoria de descontentos con un sistema represivo y que buscan soft, entornos diferentes a windows., pero que a su vez les facilite su uso.
<kal> Recordemos que los sistemas opresivos se basan en la ignorancia de mas del 50 % de las poblaciones para mantener su estod de cosas.
<kal> me paso al cafe....
<Xiguanda> saludos
<adalberto> hi
<adalberto> I want to share folders between windows xp and ubuntu 13.10 using my hostname whith samba, but when I try to do it it ask me for a password that I don't know, when I do it using my ip address it works excellent...
<mimecar> adalberto, has entrado en el canal en español de Ubuntu
<adalberto> I want to share folders between windows xp and ubuntu 13.10 using my hostname whith samba, but when I try to do it it ask me for a password that I don't know, when I do it using my ip address it works excellent...
<mimecar> !en adalberto
<kubot> adalberto: This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<ivedci89> fuck you!  adalberto ...   this is a spanish chat lol lol lol
<mimecar> !lengua ivedci89
<kubot> ivedci89: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<adalberto> Disculpen
<adalberto> Quiero compartir carpetas entre Windows XP y Ubuntu 13.10 usando mi nombre de host poco con samba, pero cuando trato de hacerlo me pido una contraseña que no sé, cuando lo hago utilizando mi dirección IP funciona excelente .. .
<ivedci89> si ku,bot disculpa
<mimecar> adalberto, estas en una red local?
<adalberto> Si
<ivedci89> adalberto: instala desde el centro de software de ubuntu el samba
<mimecar> si tu IP es fija no necesitas el nombre del equipo
<adalberto> De hecho mi windows xp está en una vmware de ubuntu
<ivedci89> es un icono de cuatro colores creo , si no recuerdo mal
<adalberto> No es fija pero quisiera acceder por el nombre
<ivedci89> bien
<adalberto> Solo eso
<adalberto> Es mas sencillo decirle a alguien que me busque por el nombre de mi máquina que por la io
<adalberto> ip
<adalberto> Bueno, me tengo que ir disculpen
<adalberto> Despues me ayudan
<ivedci89> segun mi propia experiencia, no todas las redes (routers) están bien listos para usar los nombres de las maquinas a la hora de usar samba
<ivedci89> bye
<Bradford> Harpagornis: xd
<ivedci89> quien me puede pasar el link de donde estan todos los chat estos!?
<mimecar> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ivedci89> gracias
<ivedci89> recuerdan al ingles? adalberto o algo asi, bueno aqui un HOWVIDEO para él... cuando vuelva por si estoy inactivo.    http://youtu.be/4VjKjrj9gsk
<ivedci89> en 2minutos termina de cargarse
<tout> hola buenas noches a todos/as
<tout> no hay nadie
<vov_> tout, debes preguntar directamente si tienes alguna duda :)
<tout> vale
<TrueNhero> Cual es el canal offtópic
<TrueNhero> Hola
<Harpagornis> TrueNhero: lo pone en la descrición de este canal
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-26
<BoF> logre isntalar linux en mac 100% XD
<chilicuil> BoF: genial =), es muy dificil, me encanta el hardware de las mac pero su software pfff
<chilicuil> es muy dificil?
<BoF> la verdad que no
<BoF> y anda de mil maravillas
<chilicuil> muero de envidia, que la disfrutes =)
<euax> buenos dias a tol people!
 * merrick  Emos días!?
<abailarri> Saludos. Alguien de aquí ha manejado daemons con upstart? He creado uno pero me aparece como stop/waiting y no entiendo porqué sucede esto. Alguna sugerencia?
<D3mian88> saludos señores, me podrian dar una mano con iptables por favor <'
<D3mian88> no logro hacer el handshake
<BoF> alguien que utilice thunderbird?
<BoF> alguien que utilice thunderbird?
<BoF> alguien que tenga thunderbird con gmail?
<successus> salud o/
<chulis> que habria por intalar ubuntu32 en un amd64?
<chulis> que problema habria?
<MrTulias> En principio ninguno,creo. Menos rendimiento quizás. Se puede probar una sesión live y ver si todo funciona
<chulis> se notaria mucho la diferencia en velocidad?
<MrTulias> No sabría decirte, pero supongo que tampoco tanta
<leonic> buenas
<leonic> no puedo instalar unrar me dice que ese pakete d no esta
<leonic> en mis recursos de software
<iTnk> leonic: buscaste con apt-cache (o aptitude) search unrar que te aparece? puede ser que no tengas habilitado el repositorio multiverse o restricted, lo habilitas en "Configuración del sistema"->"Sofware y actualizaciones"
<leonic> nas  instale el unrar desde el sofware center
<BoF> alguien use thunderbird con gmail?
<NePtUnO> BoF:  yo lo uso
<BoF> no tengo la menor idea de l porque no autentica
<NePtUnO> quizá pusiste mal la cuenta o contraseña
<BoF> lo dejaste con imap y smtp?
<NePtUnO> imap
<BoF> me podrias mandar una captura de pantalla de tu conf
<BoF> NePtUnO, del server entrante y el saliente plz
 * merrick  Buenas Noches :)
<NePtUnO> a mi solo me aparece un servidor
<NePtUnO> imap.googlemail.com
<BoF> pero tirate un snapshot
<NePtUnO> ¿para qué? ya te estoy diciendo cual es el servidor y el puetrto 933
<leonic> na sproblemas con archivos cbr   en unrar
<BoF> NePtUnO, http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/150126115453161794.png
<NePtUnO> BoF:  en nombre de servidor pon esto: imap.googlemail.com
<NePtUnO> de resto está todo bien, lo tenemos igual
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-27
<DJCHINO> alguien quiere hablar estoy aburrido
<elmalafacha> hola tengo una toshiba satellite, con un procesador intel core 2,
<elmalafacha> ques mejor instalar ubuntu en 32 o 64 bits?
 * merrick  B. diaxxx
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, alguien podria ayudar: al crear una nueva tabla de particiones por 1º vez en un ssd DD solido que tipo de tabla se selecciona: por defecto me sale msdos, pero hay aix, amiga, bsd, dvh, mac, pc98 sun loop  cual?
<kal_cividFajdida> pq me sale 111.7 gb en vez de los 120 bg ? por lo menos deberia ser 118 algo asi, no 8.3 gb perdidos...
<kal_cividFajdida> alguien sabe cual es mejor tabla de particiones, msdos, pero hay aix, amiga, bsd, dvh, mac, pc98 sun loop ?
<GridCube> siempre use la misma
<GridCube> que viene por defecto
<GridCube> asi que ni idea
<kal_cividFajdida> eliminando aix , amiga, mac sun lop
<kal_cividFajdida> GridCube:  cual has usado?
<kal_cividFajdida> msdos ?
<GridCube> supongo ni idea
<iTnk> kal_cividFajdida: mira acá http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/159454#.VMe7umM3U_s
<GridCube> nunca me fije en eso
<iTnk> recomiendan gpt
<kal_cividFajdida> iTnk: asi veo, solo que es una nueva propuesta de intel ...?uhmmmm¿
<kal_cividFajdida> A que se debe que en un ssd de 120 gb nuevo solo me salga 111.7 bg ? debo devolverlo?
<iTnk> kal_cividFajdida: en google se encuentra rapido esa discrepancia en los discos ssd ^^
<iTnk> el tema es que los fabricantes lo toman con 1GB = 1000MB en ves de 1024MB
<iTnk> lo qu resulta 120000000000/(1024*1024*1024) = 111.758GB
<GridCube> kal_cividFajdida: porque los fabricantes miden en gigabytes y no en gigibytes, giga implica multiplos de 10, gibi multiplos de 8
<GridCube> kal_cividFajdida: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mebibyte
<kal_cividFajdida>  hi, alguien sabe pq solo tengo 111.7 gb de un disco de 120 gb ssd solido ?
<iTnk> el tema es que los fabricantes lo toman con 1GB = 1000MB en ves de 1024MB, lo qu resulta 120000000000/(1024*1024*1024) = 111.758GB (te habiamos contestado, parece que estabas offline)
<kal_cividFajdida> ahhh
<kal_cividFajdida> iTnk: ahh o se que esta bien? Pierdo 8.3 gb de un golpe  ?
<kal_cividFajdida> no habia visto antes la respuesta. creo que estaba offline
<kal_cividFajdida> iTnk: mira, pq es de 1008 ? http://www.xente.mundo-r.com/mantenimientomecanico/DSC_2507.JPG
<kal_cividFajdida> iTnk: o sea que el ssd esta bien?
<kal_cividFajdida> cual es el minimo de espacio para instalar ubuntu 14.04 ?
<iTnk> kal_cividFajdida: el SSD esta bien (es un poco tramposo como lo toman los fabricantes)
<wicope> al formatear se deja espacio en el disco duro para no se que de root, se puede cambiar y recuperar parte de este espacio (por defecto creo que es un 5%) .. me suena de haberlo leido
<wicope> algo como http://gespadas.com/ext4-tune2fs
<wicope> la pregunta es para que se deja ese espacio del 5% para root? que se supone que hace el usuario root para usar ese espacio? cuando lo utiliza?
<mimecar> wicope, tareas de mantenimiento del sistema
<mimecar> actualizaciones, gestión de recursos...
<wicope> gracias mimecar ;-), un poco más si es posible, es decir, si no uso el usuario root se utiliza ese espacio? cuando dices tareas de mantenimiento a que tipo de tareas te refieres? que porcentaje debería de dejar si es un disco duro que contiene el S.O.? y que porcentaje debo dejar si el disco duro es sólo para almacenamiento?
<mimecar> deja el porcentaje que asigne el sistema operativo
<mimecar> no le des más vueltas
<wicope> ok, muchas gracias, otro día miraré a ver en google, hoy no tengo tiempo, me gusta saber el porque hasta un detalle que me satisfaga jejje, gracias mimecar, hasta pronto
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, hay alguna forma de ver los datos de instalacion desde un terminal,  como nombre red etc.
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-28
<roger_35> hola
<JGB28> Hola.
<JGB28> :)
<PunkiD> hi all
<PunkiD> ehi gente alguien sab de un repo para ubuntu 12.04 con el parche de ghost
<PunkiD> cri cri...
<Everth> Buenos días comunidad
<Everth>  /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Everth> amigos, necesito ayuda
<Everth> buen dia francisco
<Everth> estoy buscando ayuda.. pero aki nadie responde
<Ocsi> Everth,  en asuntos de informatica no te podre ayudar
<Ocsi> es muy compleja la respuesta?
<Everth> ok.. me recomiendas algun canal donde si respondan?
<Ocsi> no lo se, yo entro por aqui para entrar en terra
<Everth> ok, seguire investigando.. gracias
<Ocsi> suerte Everth
<Everth> buen dia
<Everth> necesito ayuda
<cousteau> si vuelve Everth decidle que deje de preguntar si alguien le puede ayudar y que simplemente pregunte
<VdM> Hola tengo un problema con la wifi  netgear a6100 wifi usb mini adapter
<VdM> he seguido los pasos de algunos tutoriales
<VdM> pero sigue sin rular
<VdM> he seguido este tutorial y nada http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2240631
<juacom99> hola, necesito ayuda. Ayer instale un par de paquetes (lamp, teamviewer). y todo funciono bine pero hoy cuando volvi a  prender la maquina, luego de poner el login la pantalla de carga no avanza. Despues de un rato  muestra un rectangulo donde deberia estar la barra de tareas y mi barr cairo. Cunado abro una ventana aparece sin decoracion, y el lenguage de mi teclado fue cambiado
<juacom99> uso kubuntu 14.10 con plasma 5
<GridCube> juacom99: entra en modo invitado y fijate si todo anda
<juacom99> lo tengo deshabilitado... pero podria cambiar el archivo del configuracion de lightdm para habilitarlo
<juacom99> dame un segundo que pruebo
<GridCube> si es asi podes restaurar la configuración de escritorio a sus defaults cambiando el nombre de de las carpetas correspondientes en tu home, luego al intentar logearte se regeneran como si fuera la primera ves que prendiste la maquina con kubuntu
<juacom99> GridCube: no pude haboilitar el usaurio >S
<juacom99> *:S
<GridCube> podes restaurar la configuración de escritorio a sus defaults cambiando el nombre de de las carpetas correspondientes en tu home, luego al intentar logearte se regeneran como si fuera la primera ves que prendiste la maquina con kubuntu
<juacom99> buena idea...
<GridCube> onda renombra .config
<juacom99> voy a tratar eso
<GridCube> o la que use kubutnu
<juacom99> GridCube:  No >S
<juacom99> GridCube: me hace lo mismo, despues del login la pantalla de carga no avanza, despues de un rato queda la pantalla negra con el cursor nomas
<GridCube> mmm
<juacom99> y despues me aparece lo que ya dije antes el rectangulo y la barra de cairo
<juacom99> he notado que la trasparencia ue tenia
<GridCube> reinicia el escritorio
<juacom99> tampoco esta funcionando >S
<juacom99> como hago eso_
<GridCube> osea alt-f2 y pone lo como se llame el window manager de kde
<juacom99> ya intente reconfiogurar Xorg
<GridCube> kdewm4 --restart
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> ni idea de kde
<chulis> hola instalado una aplicacion que se instala en la barra de tareas que se llama my-weather-indicator el programa arranca pero luego no aparece en la barra ¿pudiera ser que estuviera oculta? como lo podria comprobar?
<chulis> uso lubuntu64bits
<juaco> GridCube: bueno algo pude averiguar
<juaco> agreg'e un usuario por consola y me logi'e y todo parece andar bien
<GridCube> si, me sonaba que iba a ser asi
<GridCube> pero tiene que respawnear tus configs
<GridCube> en tu usuario normal
<juaco> pero el porblema parece que no es en el .config
<GridCube> no se porque no lo hizo
<GridCube> exacto
<juaco> por que lo renombre y nada
<GridCube> el que usae kde
<GridCube> capas que hay .kde
<juaco> puede ser...
<GridCube> .local
<GridCube> ?
<chulis> hola instalado una aplicacion que se instala en la barra de tareas que se llama my-weather-indicator el programa arranca pero luego no aparece en la barra ¿pudiera ser que estuviera oculta? como lo podria comprobar? uso lubuntu
<successus> salud
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<juaco> GridNet: creo que ya se que pasa
<juaco> es laconfiguracion de la tarjeta de video  en mi perfil
<juaco> si voy a nvidia-settings me da un error
<juaco> y con el otro usuario anda bien
<tavooca> hola que me dicen del bitcoin y si es bueno minar con ubuntu?
<erAbuelo> bueno, volveré xD
<guampa> tavooca: el costo computacional de minar bitcoin es demasiado alto para el 90% de la poblacion
<mortero22> Buenas tardes amigos, disculpen tengo un problema, instale ubuntu 14.04  en mi pc, que antes tenia instalado windows 8.1
<mortero22> el problema fue el siguiente, eliminé ubuntu 14.04 y al momento de iniciar mi windows 8.1 no quizo arrancar, entonces como no podía entrar y por desesperación monté otra vez ubuntu 14.04 dejando mi pc sin windows 8.1 pero ya no me reconoce mi usb de windows 8.1 y no me deja instalarte
<tavooca> conocen algun grupo de bitcoin en es #bitcoin_es seria la opcion?
<Lopulus> gente. cuando hago el grade de actualizacion via terminal me queda en "preconfigurando paquetes"
<carnau> mortero22, a dónde quieres llegar?
<mortero22> Cómo que a donde quiero llegar? cómo puedes ver soy un completo novato utilizando ubuntu y solo quiero poder instalar windows 8.1 de nuevo pero mi pc no me lo permite...
<carnau> "solo quiero poder instalar windows 8.1 de nuevo" <-- Quizá esto es mejor que lo preguntes en un canal dedicado a Windows
<mortero22> Puede ser, pero ya he visto demasiados vídeos, y hasta hoy nada me ha funcionado, en éste caso y con toda amabilidad pido de la ayuda de ustedes,
<mortero22> instale ubuntu 14.04 y tenia los dos trabajando muy bien, el único detalle fue que nunca pude configurar una partición para poder abrirla en ubuntu, y por eso eliminé el soft, mas no sabía que ubuntu controlaba mi sistema de arranque actual
<mortero22> ahora, me quedé con ubuntu 14.04 y no tengo controlador para regresar a windows...
<mimecar> mortero22, con el live cd puedes acceder a la carpeta de windows?
<mortero22> Lo tengo montado en una pendrive la cual no me la reconoce
<mortero22> creo que no tengo el grub de Windows 8.1
<mimecar> si aún tienes las particiones de windows reinstala grub
<mortero22> tengo una partición para mis archivos personales, pero en mi desesperación formatee windows metiendo linux u.u soy un asno
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> copia los datos en un disco externo
<mimecar> reinstala windows y después ubuntu
<mortero22> Explicaré mas detallado, tengo 250 gb, una partición de 100gb son mis archivos personales en NTFS, los cuales no me los reconoce ubuntu creo que mientras esten encriptados así no pasa nada,
<mortero22> los otros 150 gb son de Ubuntu completamente, no tengo grub de windows, pero si el grub que le permite a ubuntu arrancar,
<mortero22> de igual forma muchas gracias por tu atención y comprensión,
<mimecar> ¿has cifrado tu los datos?
<mortero22> si yo los cifre
<mimecar> ok
<mortero22> tal vez mi respuesta se encuentre en la reparación de los grubs, creo que es mi ultima apuesta
<mortero22> solo eso espero
<mimecar> si has eliminado windows
<mimecar> sólo te quedarán los datos
<mortero22> ese fue mi error, eliminé windows
<mimecar> saco los datos en un disco externo
<mimecar> y reinstala
<mortero22> tengo una pendrive con windows 8.1 pero al no tener el grub de windows no me permite instalar porque ubuntu se mete a iniciar
<mimecar> si reinstalas da lo mismo lo que tengas en el disco
<mortero22> trataré de reinstalar, pero sinceramente ayer probé bastantes veces y no quiso
<mimecar> si has pasado la ISO ofician de Windows al USB
<mimecar> tiene que funcionar
<darth_jessan_> hola a todos
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<chulis> hola instalado una aplicacion que se instala en la barra de tareas que se llama my-weather-indicator el programa arranca pero luego no aparece en la barra ¿pudiera ser que estuviera oculta? como lo podria comprobar?
<mimecar> ese programa está preparado para Unity?
<chulis> si
<chulis> porque lo instle en otro pc con lubuntu y perfeco
<mimecar> estás usando LXDE?
<chulis> l unica diferenci es que el otro es en bits y este64
<chulis> si
<chulis> el otro 32
<mimecar> lanza el programa desde consola y mira si da errores
<chulis> en este llega a arancar y todo
<chulis> pero luego se esconde
<chulis> desde opt?
<mimecar> los programas están en el path del sistema
<mimecar> si los instalas desde los repositorios
<chulis> buff ni idea yo lo veo en /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/my-weather-indicator
<mimecar> ...
<chulis> aunque aparece en el synaptic
<mimecar> ejecuta el programa como quieras desde la consola
<chulis> me dice esto: chulis@chulis-Aspire-E5-521:/opt/extras.ubuntu.com/my-weather-indicator$
<chulis> no se encontró la orden
<mimecar> eso que has puesto es la ruta
<chulis> no se como se arranca desde el terinal...
<mimecar> cómo la ejecutas en lxde?
<chulis> porque aparece el programa en accesorios
<chulis> hulis@chulis-Aspire-E5-521:/opt/extras.ubuntu.com/my-weather-indicator/bin
<chulis> asi tampoco me arranca
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar el nombre del programa
<mimecar> eso sigue siendo una carpeta
<chulis> my-weather-indicator
<chulis> asi se llama
<mimecar> ese es el nombre del ejecutable?
<chulis> si el bin es un ejecutable si
<redips> which my-weather-indicator, para saber donde esta
<chulis> con esa orden no hace nada...
<redips> entonces es que no se llama asi el ejecutable
<chulis> y como se podria encontrar?
<chulis> la ruta que me da es la que puse arriba
<chulis> cuando le doy a propiedades
<chulis> en donde lo ejecuto
<chulis> voy a intentar averiguar el nombre del ejecutable y les digo algo
<chulis> no estoy seguro pero sospecho que cuando instale el programa y arranco perfectaente etc luego le di a algun pestaña que lo minimimza oculta o algo por eso no lo veo
<chulis> pero como puedo comprobar que el programa está corriendo?
<mimecar> usa top
<chulis> ahi no aparece luego no debe estar corriendo...
<chulis> yo lo he desinstalado y vuelto a intalar
<chulis> y siempre hace lo mismo se le ve arluego arancar y luego desaparece
<chulis> es una lastima porqe el programa me gusta muchisimo
<redips> has mirado la pagina oficial? en ella se resuelven muchos problemas que tiene la gente
<chulis> si lo miré pero no allé solucion
<redips> launchpad.net/my-weather-indicator/
<redips> ok
<redips> en la pagina alguien que tenia un problema como el tuyo dice que lo soluciono borrando el fichero de configuracion y reiniciando la aplicacion de nuevo
<chulis> yo lo he desinstalado desde synaptic
<chulis> y vuelto a instalar ¿no seria lo mismo?
<redips> el fichero de configuracion no lo borras a no ser que lo purges
<redips> purgues, perdon
<chulis> eso que dices tb lo lei hace unos dias pero no se donde esta la configuracion
<chulis> desde la consola re refieres?
<redips> si, claro ...
<redips> ~/.config/my-weather-indicator.conf
<redips> lo puedes hacer desde tu aplicacion grafica favorita
<redips> yo haria una copia primero del archivo de configuracion
<redips> nautilus, por ejemplo
<redips> no se, ..., el que uses
<chulis> ~/.config/my-weather-indicator directory donde se supone que esta ese direcotrio?
<redips> desde tu usuario
<redips> ~ es tu usuario
<chulis> la carpeta config me refiero
<redips> el puntito antes de config es "archivo oculto"
<chulis> ostras
<chulis> por eso no lo veia
<chulis> estaba todo oculto
<redips> tu navegador de ficheros favorito tendra una opcion para ver ficheros ocultos
<redips> si quieres puedes instalar mc para terminal, todo un clasico
<chulis> vle entnces elimino el fichero ese de configuracion y reinstalo?
<redips> no
<redips> yo haria lo siguiente:
<redips> primero una copia del fichero, luego borra el fichero original y no hace falta que reinstales nada, vuelve a reniciar la aplicacion
<chulis> yo tengo el pcmamfb
<redips> pues con ese
<chulis> pcmanfm
<chulis> ok voy
<redips> no te aseguro que funcione, a uno le ha servido
<redips> solo eso
<chulis> buala
<chulis> funciono
<chulis> genial
<chulis> ya puedo tirar el fichero eso no?
<redips> pues estaba en las "preguntas frecuentes" de la pagina
<redips> tampoco te estorba mucho, no?
<chulis> si pero tenia todo oculto por eso no lo veia
<chulis> no se por que ocultan eso
<chulis> puedo preguntar otra cosa o ya estais cansados?
<chulis> bueno hay va ¿si ejecuto un sistema operativo virtual por ejemplo windows podrian entrarme virus?
<chulis> en so virtual sobre el escritorio ubuntu
<redips> yo soy de los que opinan que windows ya es un virus, pero de los que funcionan mal
<chulis> es tengo un programa que solo corre bajo win o mac y necesito usarlo
<chulis> y necesita conexion a internet
<chulis> pero no me he arriesgado a hacerlo
<chulis> de momento..
<chulis> vosotros que opinais?
<chulis> seria arriesgado o los virus no pueden hacer nada bajo so virtuales?
<redips> bueno, me voy a dormir un poco
<redips> chulis: mi opinion es que puede que necesites un antivirus por si acaso
<chulis> un antivirus instalado en ubuntu?
<redips> chulis: aunque en caso de infeccion solo afectaria a la zona reservada para el s.o.
<redips> no estoy seguro, no te puedo decir si un av para linux, que en principio no hace falta, o para el so de windows
<chulis> los virus no podrian borrar ubuntu?
<chulis> o tadas la particiones etc?
<redips> igual si, no se
<redips> me imagino que estan preparados para ntfs, fat32, ..., y no para ext
<redips> pero mejor que te enteres bien antes
<chulis> ok
<redips> dudo que pueda afectar a tu ubuntu, me imagino que solo a la zona reservada para windows
<redips> pero no dejaria de ser molesto, claro
<redips> ante la duda: virtualbox (o lo que vayas a usar), instalar windows, y desde windows instalar un av
<redips> digo yo
<redips> ahora si, a dormir
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-29
<Lopulus> gente. cuando hago el grade de actualizacion via terminal me queda en "preconfigurando paquetes"
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, alguien por aki? hay alguna aplicacion para gestionar usuarios. Tengo dos escritorios, gnome (x defecto) pero quiero usar xfce y quiero hacerlo predeterminado, pero un usuario que entra directo normal no pilla xfce, sigue con gnome. Alguna solucion ?
<chebit> hola, hace unos meses instale ubuntu 14.10
<chebit> pero se ha vuelto una pesadilla
<chebit> terrible
<chebit> se puede hacer un downgrade a 14.04.01 , o es mejor reinstalar ?
<successus> salud o/
<dardo> hola gente tengo un problema con mi ubuntu 12.04 cuando quiero utilizar ppa
<dardo> aca esta lo que me sale por la terminal
<dardo> http://pastebin.com/SHCjEC2j
<dardo> alguien me puede ayudar?
<iTnk> dardo: ningun ppa funciona? o solo este te da error?
<dardo> hola iTnk, no lo se. Solo he intentado con este
<dardo> no suelo usar ppa
<dardo> queria conectar mi moto g y que linux lo reconociera
<iTnk> si no, lo que podes agregar manualmente a la lista en /etc/apt/sources.list
<iTnk> dardo: necesitas pegar esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/9937463/ en /etc/apt/source.list
<iTnk> y luego apt-get update
<willfrand> hey
<willfrand> que tal
<lastenga> willfrand, bien
<willfrand> Hombre, tngo un problema, instale lubuntu 14.04
<willfrand> y no me reconoce el wifi
<willfrand> pero desde la usb live si me lo reconoce
<lastenga> :/
<lastenga> ¿Qué tarjeta tienes?
<willfrand> atheros ar94485
<willfrand> atheros ar9485
<willfrand> perdon
<lastenga> http://chifuukoe.com/tutorial-activar-wifi-en-ubuntu-14-04-con-atheros-ar9485/
<willfrand> sera este el que ya hice? esperate reviso
<willfrand> ok?
<lastenga> si no te toca con el ndiswrapper
<willfrand> instalar ndiswrapper?
<willfrand> hombre, ese me salio como otro ayer
<willfrand> en que
<willfrand> mira
<willfrand> le doy
<willfrand> hola
<willfrand> lastenga,
<dardo> iTnk , no funciono
<dardo> en esta pagina encontre algo
<dardo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pycurl/+bug/1063350
<dardo> en el comentario #11
<willfrand> hola
<willfrand> eh
<willfrand> nada que logro activar mi tarjeta de red, mi wifi
<pirulinux> <willfrand> si usas debian 7 deveria bastar con instalar el firmware corespondiente a tu targeta de red
<willfrand> pirulinux, uso lubuntu 14.04
<willfrand> tengo tarjeta atheros 9485
<willfrand> reinstale
<willfrand> y no detecta wifi
<pirulinux> seguro tienes instalado firmware-atheros   si no instalalo
<willfrand> como l hago
<willfrand> pirulinux, como lo hago
<pirulinux> sudo apt-get install firmware-atheros
<oddi3_> willfrand: si no te funciono ensaya si linux Mint la detecta bien
<willfrand> pirulinux, dice que no aparece ese paquete
<willfrand> oddi3_, es un equipo demasiado corto de capacidad, lubuntu me funciona bien, mint es un lio
<willfrand> pues
<willfrand> en este equipo
<pirulinux> willfrand: revisa tus repositorios a ver si esta todo bien
<willfrand> pues al parecer todo esta bien, y estan recien actualizados
<dardo> alguien me puede ayudar?
<dardo> hay una solucion a mi problema en esta pagina
<dardo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pycurl/+bug/1063350
<dardo> alguien puede ayudarme a implementar correctamente esta solucion?
<dardo> perdon, la solucion esta comentada en el comentario #11 de esa pagina
<pirulinux> willfrand en estos presisos momentos no estoy usando ningun derivado de ubuntu lo que te dije funciona bien en debian
<pirulinux> pero creo no ser la persona apropiada para ayudate en ese caso
<oddi3_> willfrand: yo ensayaria al menos bootiar con un live-cd de Mint a ver si detecta ese hardware (la detection de hardware y drivers en Mint es muy buena), y fijarme que drivers/modulos usa en el caso de que funcione
<willfrand> oddi3_, si lo detecta
<willfrand> es que el live de lubuntu lo detecta tambien
<willfrand> ese no es el problema
<willfrand> el problema es ue instalado no lo detecta
<willfrand> no esta apagado por soft ni por hard
<willfrand> entonces
<willfrand> no se
<oddi3_> willfrand: si el equipo tiene bajos recursos podrias ensayar la edicion Xfce de Mint. es bien liviana
<willfrand> viejo, teng la xfce de ubuntu
<willfrand> y bueno
<willfrand> es lo mismo
<willfrand> solo necesito activar la red
<willfrand> pero no se
<oddi3_> ok. es solo una sugerencia. he visto varios casos donde hay hardware que funciona todo bien con Mint out-of-the-box que en otras distros require configuration adicional
<willfrand> o
<willfrand> es que yo lo etnia bien con esta
<willfrand> este funcionaba bien
<willfrand> tuve un rollito
<willfrand> y entonces
<willfrand> formatie
<willfrand> y reinstale lubuntu
<willfrand> igual
<willfrand> pero vea
<iTnk> dardo: tenes actualizado el sistema? o sea la ultima version de pycurl?
<dardo> tengo ubuntu 12.04 con pycurl 7.19.0-4ubuntu3
<iTnk> lo que dice el comentario #11 y el parche que agrego esta linea "dummy = 1.0/2" depues de curl.close() en el archivo /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/softwareproperties/ppa.py
<dardo> gracias totales, iTnk
<dardo> igual ya no se para que estaba haciendo todo esto
<dardo> :P
<z4sk4> buenas gente
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-30
<car10s> hola rengo
<rengo> hola carlos
<Yukiteru> hola a todos
<rengo> hola Yukiteru
<Freuddy> Yukiteru hola como estas
<car10s> hola
<car10s> como estas ?
<Yukiteru> rengo Freuddy o/
<car10s> yo bien
<rengo> bien
<Yukiteru> todo fino
<Yukiteru> por aca metiendole mano a mi sistema
<Freuddy> Yukiteru: me alegra :)
<Yukiteru> tiempo sin que lo actualizara
<Freuddy> Yukiteru ah okey que bien vale
<rengo> yo compre hd mascapacidad para intalar ubuntu nueva aprticion
<car10s> a ok yukiteru
<rengo> compre hd hibrido para la notebook
<car10s> que bueno ,
<car10s> ahora si debe quedar mas que mejor de lo que estaba
<rengo> q cosa carlos?
<car10s> el sistema
<rengo> hablar en otro lado aca soporte ayuda para ubuntu
<car10s> y que me cuentas rengo ?
<rengo> hablemos en otro canal
<car10s> ok
<Freuddy> pero en cua?
<car10s> este #losmejoresdelmundo
<king313> Hola. Llevo un buen rato peleándome para lograr una instalación con un particionado de discos específicos y no se exactamente cómo hacerlo
<king313> Quiero realizar una instalación de Ubuntu 14.04 con un disco SSD (/), un disco duro (/home) y otro disco duro (/home/usuario/data)
<king313> El disco con SSD consigo configurarlo bien. De hecho, se hace por defecto
<king313> Pero desconozco como establecer /home para un disco y /home/user/data para otro
<GridCube> !fstab | king313
<kubot> king313: El archivo /etc/fstab indica al sistema como deben usarse las particiones del disco. Ver: http://www.ubuntuhispano.org/wiki/como-anadir-linea-nueva-archivo-etcfstab
<GridCube> es harto sencillo
<iTnk> king313: tenes que configurar los puntos de montaje manualmente en uno de los pasos de la intalación
<dabor_> king313...no vas a poder tener 2 particiones /home, a la /home/user/data, creala como /mnt/data o /data
<iTnk> estoy probando e un maquina virtual con 3 discos virtuales y te deja asignar las rutas como quieras
<guampa> se puede hacer un mount --bind
<king313> humf, haré lo que dices, dabor_
<king313> y crearé entonces links hacia esa ruta
<guampa> podes hacer un mount arriba de otro con --bind
<guampa> yo hago eso en mi home
<iTnk> no va haber 2 particiones /home solo 1 la otra es /home/user
<guampa> tengo /home en una particion, y /home/$user/data en otra
<king313> guampa, eso es lo que pretendo
<king313> en principio me pareció que tenia sentido, a fin de cuentas instalo / en una unidad y /home en otra, no veía por que no podía instalar /home/usuario/data en otra más
<guampa> yo lo uso asi porque es mejor para mi que usar un symlink en ese caso
<guampa> --bind hace aparecer un subarbol del sistema de archivos "total" (el VFS) en otra rama
<guampa> suponete que tenes /home, no importa si es de la misma particion que / o no, es el mismo Virtual File System
<guampa> y tenes /mnt/datos o lo que sea
<guampa> haces mount --bind /mnt/datos /home/$user/datos y listo
<guampa> las lineas que tengo en fstab son asi
<king313> ya he instalado el equipo así y con enlaces, lo cual para el uso que requiero me sirve
<guampa> ah bueno entonces dale con enlaces
<king313> de todos modos, guampa, he aprendido algo nuevo y si tengo que reinstalar el equipo ya se como hacerlo la siguiente
<guampa> buenisimo
<BoF> estimados puedo enviar uncorreo desde la consola?
<king313> BoF, cual es la aplicacion?
<BoF> servidor?
<king313> si es como cliente usual, tienes mutt
<BoF> gmail
<BoF> mail
<BoF> mail -s
<BoF> lo que pasa es que se lo quiero pasar a un script
<BoF> para notificar por correo cada cierto tiempo
<BoF> con crontab
<guampa> BoF: podes usar un nullmailer
<BoF> y como se utiliza man?
<guampa> le configuras un server real al cual se conecta para enviar los mails, con usuario y contraseña etc
<guampa> y el nullmailer queda escuchando en un puerto y le mandas los mails como si el nullmailer fuera un server
<guampa> digo, si te entendi bien no. esto seria para enviar correos usando alguna cuenta existente en gmail o algo asi
<BoF> claro
<guampa> ssmtp es uno
 * merrick  Hi all!
<cetautomatix> Hola, tengo una pregunta probablemente trivial sobre el comando history pero que por mas que busco no encuentro la respuesta
<cetautomatix> obre lo del comando history, entiendo que hay un .bash_history y un .bashrc de configuracion por cada usuario. Lo que me tiene frito es comparar el resultado diferente del comando en dos consolas del mismo usuario
<successus> salud o/
<cetautomatix> :-/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-31
<ubuntu> hola a todos
<Guest54138> hay alguien en que sepa como reparar el boot de centos 7 y windows 8
<Guest54138> m
<BoF> hola
<successus> salud o/
<periking> Hola ¿alguien podría ayudarme con un problema que tengo con un programa al intentar ejecutarlo con wine?
<periking> me da un error y al mdarle a mostrar los detalles del error me tira el eroor siguiente:
<periking> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9974747/
<periking> es un programa que necesita muy pocos recursos, es muy básico y no se porque no me lo abre, me sale que ha encontrado un problema y tiene que cerrarse
<periking> he mirado en la base de aplicaciones de wine y si aparece como un programa que es compatible
<periking> no puede ser que me tenga que volver al windows solo por esto, es que este programa lo necesito para trabajar
<periking> nadie me puede echar una mano?
<periking> ¿nadie me puede decir algo sobre este problema?
<periking> mi pc es un AMD semprom 2400+ 1gb de ram
<successus> salud
<silviaxd> holaaaaaaaaaa
<silviaxd> que taaal
<silviaxd> busco amistad y lo que surja
<tavooca> hola
 * user-cat hol -a
<coihue> hola
<marina27> Buenas tardes
<coihue> Buenas
<marina27> alguien me ayuda?
<coihue> Comenta cual es tu problema y si alguien sabe de que estas hablando, por ahi recibas ayuda :)
<BoF> <BoF> quisiera consultar si es recomendable realizar respaldos incrementales de un disco duro completo
<BoF> <BoF> rsync -av --delete /  /Respaldo
<marina27> quiero instalar una nueva distribución de linux en mi pc
<marina27> pero tengo instalado el grub y no puedo acceder a la memoria usb
<marina27> como pudiera desisntalar el grub sin que afecte ni a windows ni a ubuntu?
<cousteau> creo que para arrancar de USB hay que hacerlo desde la BIOS, no desde grub
<cousteau> decirle a la BIOS que arranque desde USB primero
<cousteau> o si no a lo mejor hay una opción de grub para arrancar desde USB
<marina27> lo hago, pero me inicia el grub
<marina27> pongo el primero en iniciar el usb desde la bios
<marina27> pero al reiniciar me entra al grup
<marina27> grub*
<MrTulias> Antes de que arranque debes entrar a la bios, la opción varía de un equipo a a otro, pero suelen ser esc, F2, F9,... (suele salir un mensaje al arrancar, con el logo del equipo)
<BoF> <BoF> quisiera consultar si es recomendable realizar respaldos incrementales de un disco duro completo
<BoF> <BoF> rsync -av --delete /  /Respaldo
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<mort_> hola
<mort_> hola
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-01
<seekbyte> hola a todos
<seekbyte> Aqui se habla español?
<seekbyte> ja ja, gracias...
<successus> salud o/
 * Basque nas
 * user-cat hol -a
<fzeta> hola user-cat
<user-cat> muy buenas
<fzeta> buenas buenas
<ailan> hola a toda la comunidad
<ailan> instale ubuntu 12.04 actualice todos los paquetes incluido el kernel y ahora cuando arranca no llega al DM,
<ailan> por lo que comprenderan que no puedo hacer nada
<ailan> puedo reinstalar sin problemas pero quisiera saber que pasa
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da en el inicio del sistema?
<ailan> ahora te digo dejame grabarlo bien
<ailan> unrecognized mount option ext4 or missing value
<mimecar> parece que no está montando el sistema de archivos
<mimecar> entra co un live USB y arregla el error
<ailan> donde lo encuentro y como lo arreglo que realmente es un campo desconocido para mi
<ailan> es el disco?
<mimecar> eso parece
<ailan> ok gracias
<successus> salud o/+
<ailan> ok, revise el sistema de archivos con el gparted y todo normal y ahora me vuelve a pasr lo mismo
<mimecar> ¿has revisado el archivo fstab?
<ailan> no lo he revisado pero ahora recuerdo que
<ailan> le hice unas modificaciones
<ailan> y exactamente puede ser eso
<mimecar> ...
<ailan> ok ya lo arrgle y arranco bien, gracias quizas no hubiese dado con el en todo el dia porque he visto que cuando hay ese tipo de problema el sistema te debe dar una advertencia mas consisa
<mimecar> te dice que no se puede cargar el sistema de archivos
<mimecar> si modificas cosas que no debes...
 * merrick  Hi all
<ailan> es que cometi un error cuando edite el fstab
<ailan> cosas de muchachos
<mimecar> las modificaciones de ese tipo se prueban antes de reiniciar
<ailan> como podria verificar que estan bien?
<mimecar> sudo mount -a
<ailan> ok lo guardo para mi txt porque siempre que hacia algo reiniciaba pa probar
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<coihue> Hola gente, queria saber si hay alguna forma de ir sabiendo cuanto trafico acumulado tengo de internet, si es mediante la linea de comandos mejor
<chilicuil> coihue: con ifconfig puedes saber la cantidad de bytes transmitidos y recibidos en total
<coihue> que grande, muchas gracias chilicuil!!!
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-01
<gabriel_> Hola. Hace un tiempo mande a hacer un reballing a mi notebook Acer Aspire 5542-5241 por que se tildaba. Ahora sigue tildandose pero no parece ser tema de temperatura. ¿Hay algún log que pueda ver para averiguar que la está tildando?
<gabriel_> O alguien tiene idea de por donde puedo empezar a probar?
<beto133> =-O
<GonMirdon> alguien sabe como instalar grub desde cero y que me detecte la particion de windows es que lo instalo pero me sale grub sin ninguna opcion solo la consola
<kame> hola
<kame> necesito ayuda urgente
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-02
<sk_ryan007> buenas tardes, alguien que me pueda ayudar a q mi kubuntu 14.04 me reconozca la tarjeta ethernet, la reconocia al inicio cuando lo instale. Ahora no aparece
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-03
<dev1ls> surfer02
<iNCoNFuN> Buenos días
<iNCoNFuN> Alguien tiene experiencia en temas de certificados SSL para webs de comercio ?
<iNCoNFuN> He visto que hay varios tipos y no se cual sería el correcto
<catt_> hola
<catt_> ubuntu no me reconoce el smartphone por usb
<catt_> antes de reiniciarlo de fábrica sí lo hacía
<catt_> qué ocurre?
<catt_> :(
<ElPasmo> ¿Es posible que sea que por defecto el smartphone cuando se conecta por USB lo hace en modo solo carga? Mi android lo hace, y si quiero transferir archivos tengo que decirle que se conecte en modo transferencia
<catt_> ElPasmo: eso va a ser, sí.
<catt_> voy a mira, muchas gracias
<ElPasmo> catt_: de nada :)
<dumihgir> Hola!! Que bueno encontrar un canal específico de Ubuntu, en español!!! :D
<dumihgir> Me pasé a Xubuntu y, a pesar de algunos problemas, es genial!
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-04
<socratex> Hola a todos
<socratex> Tengo un problema que no consigo resolver con mi ubuntu 14.04, alguien me podría ayudar?
<socratex> Mi problema es el siguiente: cuando enchufo unos auriculares o unos altavoces a la salida de mini jack del ordenador, se empieza al de un rato a escuchar un ruido de fondo. Cuando doy al play de algún vídeo o el sistema emite algún sonido, se produce una especie de chasquido o de "pop" y de pronto el sonido suena perfectamente, pero cuando el sonido se acaba o se detiene, al de unos segundos se vuelve a producir una especie de pop o chasquido y vu
<socratex> elve el ruido de fondo. Llevo varios días intentando buscar una solución por internet y no lo consigo. No es un problema de los auriculares, puesto que he probado con distintos. Y tampoco parece un problema de hardware, puesto que en windows el sonido funciona perfectamente. Alguien podría ayudarme? Gracias por adelantado.
<fernando_> buenos dias, alguien aca me puede ayudar diciendo como puedo aumentar los fps de League of Legends?
<prxy> Hola? buen dia
<clinggg> hola saludos. Mi pregunta es: qué ocurre cuando corres un Ubuntu que ya no tiene soporte, qué te puede pasar, vulnerabilidades, incompatibilidades etc.? Mi idea es conservar Ubuntu 12.04 tantos años como sea posible... con lo que me costó configurar todo.
<mimecar> clinggg, no es buena idea hacer eso
<mimecar> la 12.04 tiene actualizaciones para servidores pero sólo de seguridad
<clinggg> no, tb tiene para no servidores
<clinggg> de vez en cuando me las descargo
<clinggg> y no tengo servidor
<mimecar> tu ordenador es muy antiguo?
<clinggg> 2010
<clinggg> i3 8gb ram
<clinggg> la verdad es que em pasé de Windows a Linux gracias a Ubuntu
<mimecar> de momento hasta 2017 recibirías actualizaciones, después sería un suicidio
<clinggg> un suicidio pero por qué?
<clinggg> es lo q no entiendo y por lo que he entrado en este canal
<mimecar> no recibirías actualizaciones de seguridad, actualizaciones de drivers..
<clinggg> pero seguridad..... quién me va a poner un virus en LInux
<mimecar> los repositorios de una versión sin soporte se desactivan
<clinggg> ya
<mimecar> que sea la seguridad mejor no quiere decir que sea invulnerable
<mimecar> y es relativamente sencillo meterlo tu mismo siguiente algunas guías que hay por la red
<clinggg> seguro que hay gente por ahí que va con ubuntu 8.04 aún
<mimecar> lo dudo
<clinggg> bueno gracias por tus comentarios
<clinggg> pero sigo sin entenderlo muy bien
<mimecar> entiendes que no tendrías repositorios?
<clinggg> sí pero no necesito actualizaciones
<mimecar> o que si se descubre un bug que obtenga permisos de root podrían acceder a tu equipo?
<clinggg> me va bien como estoy
<clinggg> ya pero eso es muy dificil
<mimecar> tu ordenador está conectado a Internet?
<clinggg> solo entro en paginas porno como mucho xDDD
<mimecar> tu mismo, es tu equipo
<clinggg> joer que coñazo solo 5 años de soporte
<mimecar> ¿sólo?
<clinggg> windows xp tuvo mucho mas
<mimecar> Windows XP ha tenido más porque las siguientes versiones eran peores
<clinggg> jeje
<clinggg> bueno ya sé que es otro mundo
<clinggg> y además es de pago y muchas empresas van con xp
<clinggg> y que ubuntu es gratis etc
<unicenta> Buena tarde, uno de los presentes podría darme una idea, de como evitar que un usuario cierre un programa y/o minimice
<unicenta> claro, en linux
<unicenta> existe un problema con el ultimo samba? o solo es en mint?
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-05
 * josejp2424 is away: estoy en el telefono, soy un hombre ocupado
<unicenta> Una persona que me pueda indicar como hacer que un programa no se pueda minimizar, o cerrar. Es para un punto de venta
<barto_> buenos dias gente
<ElPasmo> Buenas barto_ :)
<tony5> buenas tardes, después de reponer el grub he perdido la conexión de red ¿como puedo arreglarlo? estoy en otro pc
<cousteau> tony5, sé que esto no es de ayuda, pero creo que no tendría que ver
<cousteau> a menos que grub habilitara algo de ACPI o como se llame para que funcione la tarjeta de red
<cousteau> te sale algo si en un terminal (Ctrl-Alt-T) pones:  lspci | grep Ethernet
<tony5> cousteau, si sale ethernet controller
<tony5> estoy intentando configurar por consola a una ip statica
<tony5> custeau:  sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<tony5> # Configurar IP estatica en eth0
<tony5> auto eth0
<tony5> iface eth0 inet static
<tony5> address 192.168.1.16
<tony5> cousteau: hago ping a 192.168.1.16 y va, pero no al exterior
<tony5> custeau: igualmente he probado con auto eth0
<tony5> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<tony5> y tampoco tengo red
<kanja_> ifconfig eth0 up
<kanja_> fijate si es eth0
<kanja_> o te tira error
<kanja_> para ponerle una ip a mano
<kanja_> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.7 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<kanja_> (cambia la ip y el nombre de placa de red)
<kanja_> para saber que gateway estas usando
<kanja_> route
<kanja_> ahi te tiene que decir tu gateway
<kanja_> hacele ping al gateway para ver si llegas
<kanja_> ¿sabes que ip deberia tener tu gateway??
<tony5> gracias, voy a ver
<tony5> kanja_ ifconfig eth0 up      : operación no permitida
<starky> hola, mi portatil dispone de un acelerometro kionix i2c cuyo modulo creo que es kxcjk_1013 como puedo extraer los datos de el sensor? hay algún servicio que extraiga los datos?
<oriol> hola
<oriol> buenas
<mimecar> hola
<oriol> alguien me puede explicar, por favor, como puedo desactivar los efectos de ventana, que hace por ejemplo al minimizar una ventana ? veo que el sistema se ralentiza, mi ordenador no es muy potente
<oriol> cuando minimizo una ventana con la version 14.04 (que no es la ultima) pero es la que he actualizad recientemente hace ese efecto visual, pero se ralentiza el sistema
<mimecar> si el ordenador no tienes muchos recursos puedes usar XFCE / LXDE en lugar de Unity
<oriol> tengo que reinstalar el sistema o se puede cambiar solo el escritorio o como se llame
<mimecar> puedes cambiarlo sin reinstalar
<MrTulias> buenas. No me funciona la suspensión con la combinación de teclas fn+f1. Suspende si le doy al botón de apagado o en el menú y lo escojo. Con xev se ve que fn+f1 produce salida, ¿dónde podría configurarlo?
<MrTulias> he mirado atajos del teclado de las opciones del teclado, pero no aparecen otras como subir y bajar volumen y demás (éstas sí van), no sé si sería añadirlo ahí
<hh929655> GatoLoko^:  =P
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-06
<Guelif> Hola!
<successus> salud
<Tiffon> nas
<tony3> Buenas tardes, tengo otro pc con ubuntu 14.04 y no consigo conectar a internet. En la misma máguina hay windows7 que conecta perfectamente.
<tony3> he escrito un pastebin por si me podéis hechar una mano http://pastebin.com/gHwXuV3v
<mimecar> usas IP estática por alguna razón?
<tony3> no, simplemente porque con la dinámica no va tampoco
<mimecar> el router te tiene que dar una IP dinámica
<tony3> pero no lo hacía
<mimecar> en Windows te da IP por DHCP?
<tony3> si
<tony3> 192.168.1.35
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de
<mimecar> sudo dhclient eth0
<tony3> voy, tengo que reiniciar el otro pc
<tony3> mimecar: a sudo dhclient eth0     no sale nada, está la consola a la espera ........
<mimecar> ahora pon sudo ifconfig eth0
<tony3> sale lo mismo que puse en pastebin
<tony3> pero al reiniciar he visto que ponía ----> configurando la red
<mimecar> pon la salida del comando en pastebin
<tony3> y en route tiene ahora más datos
<mimecar> paso a paso
<tony3> voy es que tengo que andar con el pendrive
<tony3> http://pastebin.com/dXvhPtSW
<tony3> a sudo ifconfig eth0      nada
<mimecar> haz un ping al router
<tony3> dice que nada
<tony3> el único ping que funciona es su ip
<mimecar> a que IP estás haciendo el ping?
<tony3> el router 192.168.1.1      mi ip 192.168.1.151
<mimecar> si el router no contesta, no te está dando conexión a tu red interna
<mimecar> ¿con el live USB de Ubuntu 14.04 hacía lo mismo?
<tony3> si
<mimecar> prueba con un Live USB de Ubuntu 15.10
<tony3> vale, lo tendré que bajar y te comentaré, gracias mimecar
<mimecar> has puesto la 14.04 por alguna razón?
<tony3> no simplemente lo traía puesto, es nuevo, de un familiar, le hice una partición e instalé win7. Tuve que arreglar el grub
<mimecar> ¿seguro que ese ordenador tiene red por DHCP en Windows?
<tony3> antes de esaoperación funcionaba la conexión
<tony3> si va perfecto con win
<mimecar> ok
<GatoLoko^> el tema del canal esta mal, el soporte para ubuntu 15.04 termino hace 2 dias
<Artemis3> mimecar, la proxima mira /etc/network/interfaces si dice eth0 manual network manager no hizo nada y el ifup tampoco (problema muy comun)
<mimecar> ok Artemis3
* mimecar changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español | Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es | Canal social: #ubuntu-es-cafe | Pegar textos: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Descargar Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Versiones soportadas: 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS y 15.10
<mimecar> GatoLoko^, arreglado
<GatoLoko^> gracias
<chullachaky> Saludos Compañeros, algun buen samaritano que haya trabajo con remasterizacion en Ubuntu 14 o 15, me pueden ayudar ???
<chullachaky> Saludos Compañeros, algun buen samaritano que haya trabajo con remasterizacion en Ubuntu 14 o 15, me pueden ayudar ???
<mimecar_> haz la pregunta directamente y alguien te contestará
<chullachaky> quiero remasterizar ubuntu 14..!! Como lo hago!!
<chullachaky> quiero remasterizar ubuntu 14..!! Como lo hago!!
<chullachaky> quiero remasterizar ubuntu 14..!! Como lo hago!!
<mimecar> quieres guardar sólo una copia del sistema instalado?
<mimecar> chullachaky, ?
<chullachaky> quiero hacer un iso de mi ubuntu, que tiene ya instalado playonlinux, k3b, java, gnome-fallback entre otros
<chullachaky> quiero hacer un iso de mi ubuntu, que tiene ya instalado playonlinux, k3b, java, gnome-fallback entre otros
<mimecar> si quieres guardar una copia puedes usar Clonezilla
<chullachaky> y asi poder instalar en otras pc's y no me tome tiempo el poder instalar nuevamente  las aplicaciones ya mencionadas
<mimecar> si el PC comparte las mismas características, sí
<chullachaky> Sip
<chullachaky> pero me gustaria hacer un Iso
<mimecar> clonezilla guarda una imagen, no necesitas una iso
<chullachaky> Clonezilla ,dd /dev/sda  /dev/sdb ... entre otros, no quiero sacar el disco de las pc's
<chullachaky> porque pierdo garantia de los equipos
<chullachaky> quiero crear un iso de lo ya instalado
<mimecar> ¿por qué tienes que sacar el disco?
<chullachaky> hacer un istalador
<mimecar> live USB de clonezilla y luego restauras la imagen
<chullachaky> de mi ubuntu
<chullachaky> Ummmm
<chullachaky> puedes decirme como hacer eso
<mimecar> decargas un live usb de clonezilla y preparas un disco externo
<chullachaky> se convierte en iso o en imagne de cloneziila
<chullachaky> si hiciste algo asi
<mimecar> se convierte en un archivo de imagen
<mimecar> no es una ISO
<chullachaky> claro imagen formato de Clonezilla
<chullachaky> gracias me parece muy interesante
<chullachaky> tu solucion
<chullachaky> Algun otro ubuntero tiene otra forma de hacer quiero remasterizar ubuntu 14..!! Como lo hago!!
<chullachaky> otra solucion
<ricard> hola se puede ver yomvi con ubuntu 14.04?
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-07
<redraw> buenas
<redraw> hay alguna forma de chequear si internet esta caído con el Network Manager?
<redraw> tiene una seccion en NetworkManager.conf
<Tiffon> bas
<ricard> cerre la terminal y me dijo esto matara lo que estas haciendo y ahora no puedo instalar el pipelight-multi,alguna sugerencia
<mimecar>  pon en pastbein el error que te da
<ricard> no me da ningun error lo que en vez de descargar 375mb descarga solo 3075 kb
<mimecar> ¿dónde has visto que ocupa 375 MB?
<ricard> antes de que me pasara lo de matara me descargaba 375mb
<ricard> salia en la terminal
<mimecar> te habrás descargado parte de los paquetes
<mimecar> si no te salen, limpia el caché de apt
<ricard> se puede corregir?
<ricard> como lo hago?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get clean all
<ricard> ya lo he hecho y sigue igual
<mimecar> el comando no devuelve nada
<ricard> ya pero despues de hacerlo he intentado descargare el programa y solo me descarga 3075kb
<mimecar> si después de limpiar el caché te dice que va a descargar sólo eso
<mimecar> hazle caso
<ricard> vale lo volvere a probar
<ricard> gracias
<ElLoco> Buenas, una ayudita. Tengo un lubuntu instalado que a uname -i responde con i686, pero que no me deja instalar firefoxi686
<ElLoco> dice que arquitectura no soportada
<mimecar> ¿no te deha instalar directamente el paquete?
<ElLoco> no, es que he comprobado que en la actualizacion instala paquetes i386
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de lubuntu estás usando?
<ElLoco> y me he bajado el paquete i686 y no me deja instalarlo
<ElLoco> 15.10
<mimecar> ¿has metido repositorios externos?
<ElLoco> si, bastantes
<mimecar> eso es una fuente de problemas, ¿lo sabes?
<ElLoco> bueno, hasta ahora me ha ido bien
<mimecar> tendrás que instalar el paquete que te da el sistema
<ElLoco> vamos, que si me baja uno de arquitectura i386, es lo que hay?
<mimecar> sí
<ElLoco> no hay forma de saber que arquitectura esta instalada en un programa, solo la version?
<mimecar> Lubuntu tiene versión x86 (386) y AMD64
<mimecar> habrás instalado la versión x86 y tendrás algún paquete optimizado para i686
<ElLoco> si, pero si me da un i686 en un uname -r, que sistema puedo tener instalado? una mezcla?
<mimecar> sólo hay una versión para 32 bits
<ElLoco> vamos que si lo quiero aprovechar tendria que hacer una reinstalacion
<mimecar> http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/firefox
<mimecar> tu procesador es de 32 o de 64?
<mimecar> tienes dos arquitecturas, i386 y amd64
<ElLoco> es un intelAtom n450
<ElLoco> un netbook
<mimecar> esos suelen ser procesadores sencillos
<mimecar> parece que es 64 bits, 2 GB de RAM máximo
<ElLoco> pero yo me he una iso de amd64, la he puesto en usb y corre perfectamente
<mimecar> el procesador es de 64
<mimecar> cuanta RAM tienes?
<ElLoco> 1gb
<mimecar> en ese caso 32 bits irá mejor
<ElLoco> pero si la arquitectura es de 64bits, no sera mejor poner una distro amd64?
<mimecar> con 1 GB de RAM no
<ElLoco> no lo entiendo muy bien
<mimecar> el procesador puede usar 64 bits
<mimecar> los programas de 64 bits gastan más memoria y tu tienes poca memoria
<ElLoco> ah, bueno, que seria una cuestion de consumo
<mimecar> 64 bits va bien a partir de 4 GB de RAM
<ElLoco> lo que tengo en un pc de sobremesa
<ElLoco> muy bien, pues muchas gracias por las aclaraciones sobre el tema mimecar
<mimecar> no le puedes pedir mucho a ese procesador
<mimecar> es sencillo
<ElLoco> ya, ya por eso le he puesto un lubuntu
<ricard> la terminal no me acepta aptitude
<juan_> hola
<mimecar> hola
<juan_> hola mimecar te puedo consultar por un problema que tengo?
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<juan_> hace ya un tiempo que intento de usar ubuntu pero pasa esto http://s28.postimg.org/6f8j384m5/IMG_0033.jpg
<mimecar> Ubuntu 15.10?
<juan_> actualmente uso linux mint 17.3, pero queria darle una oportunidad a 16.04
<juan_> se que es alpha pero lo intento desde la 14.10 en adelante todos con el mismo problema.
<mimecar> parece un problema de drivers de la tarjeta gráfica
<juan_> pero eso sale apenas estas instalando el sistema, tengo una gtx 970 sc.
<mimecar> ¿usas el driver libre o el privativo?
<juan_> apenas se esta instalando osea, cuando sale la pantalla de elegir idiomas - probar o instalar desde ahi el problema asi que es con el driver nouveau
<mimecar> sigue igual después de reiniciar el equipo?
<juan_> es apenas termina de cargar la bienbenida de ubuntu y me sale una resolucion rara 1020x1500 algo parecido en la pantalla que supuesta mente es de 1920x1080
<mimecar> si te falla el driver libre pon el privativo
<juan_> voy a probar nuevamente me recomendas alguna version en especial? o distro?
<juan_> te agradesco mucho la atencion que me diste gracias. saludos
#ubuntu-es 2017-01-30
<bazza> hola
<mitoshi> hola a todos
<mitoshi> una consulta: ¿Cómo instalo ICE TEA?
<lobito> Hola, qué tal? Estoy recibiendo el siguiente mensaje de error cuando intento actualizar el software de mi equipo: "E: El repositorio «http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial Release» no tiene un fichero de Publicación. N: No se puede actualizar de un repositorio como este de forma segura y por tanto está deshabilitado por omisión." Alguien sabe qué puede estar pasando? Muchas gracias
<kalchutjenragabu> alguien con torbrowser ?
<kalchutjenragabu> queria probar a ve si se ve un servidor que estoy  montando... http://ik2feucyts5wwmtu.onion
<dnyLpz> Hola. o/
#ubuntu-es 2017-01-31
<sirix> buenas tardes
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-01
<makaan> guenas
<l3u5111cl0> Buenas
 * Acacio hola
 * Acacio pasen linda noite , hasta otro ratito :-)
<Bushido> Alguien que me ayude!
<underport> Que problema tienes @bushido?
<Bushido> underport: La terminal no me coje el Unicode
<Bushido> Quiero colocar este
<Bushido> http://dotshare.it/dots/1426/
<underport> en algun rc.local? o necesitas meterlo en algun cron especifico?
<Bushido> En el Bashrc
<Bushido> Para que aparesca en la terminal
<underport> Has editado el ~/.bashrc y cual es el resultado?
<Bushido> underport: Salen otros simbolos
<Bushido> ese es el problema que da
<Bushido> Que no me los detecta
<Bushido> ?
<Bushido> Mene stas
<underport> Si. Probaste por parte?, porque la idea es ir depurando la parte que no logras ver.
<underport> en el output no ves nada cuando solo le pones: alias myip="curl http://ipecho.net/plain; echo"
<underport> por ejemplo
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-02
<bushido> Buenas!
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-03
<ivedci89> AUXILIO SALIDA DIGITAL SPDIF ES LO UNICO QUE ME APARECE Y SIEMPRE FUNCIONO TODO BIEN EN ESTA MAQUINA, ESTOY SIN SONIDO UBUNTU 16
<ivedci89> │     Chip: Realtek ALC889               F2:  Información del sistema          │
<efesto> hola, buenos dias
<efesto> tengo un pequeño problema con el sonido, estoy con la version 16.04, el sonido solo sale por el altavoz derecho del portatil pero con ruido, es como si quisiera sacar sonido digital por la salida analogica
<efesto> he mirado en la wiki, y el pavucontrol me detecta bien la salida analogica pero, no consigo que salga bien el sonido
<efesto> alguien tendria alguna idea de por donde deberia buscar posibles soluciones?
<sirix> efesto: miraste en el alsamixer?
<efesto> sirix, si, y pavucontrol
<efesto> en alsamixer me salen demasiados "headphones"
<efesto> si selecciono la tarjeta de sonido analogica claro, por defecto esta puesta la de pulseaudio
<efesto> ah, y si miro el aplay -l, me dice que tengo una alc3223, en la informacion de ubuntu, segun sale es un renombre que le ponen los fabricantes, el portatil es un dell, pero no se que codec especifico usa
<santiago_> ola
<GridCube> hola
<DarkPsydeLord> hola
<mefista> hols
<mefista> quiero arrancar mi ubuntu en modo terminal y empezar a trabajr hay
<DarkPsydeLord> ctrl + alt + an fkey from 1 to 6 are terminals 7 is graphical  interface
<DarkPsydeLord> a perdon en espanol
<mefista> ya
<DarkPsydeLord> del f1 a el f6 son TTY's la 7 es tu entorno grafico de escritorio
<DarkPsydeLord> asi puedes usar solo CLI y si ocupas regresar solo ctrl + alt + f7
<mefista> voy a reiniciar mi ordena en  modo terminal
<DarkPsydeLord> no ocupas puedes hacerlo en este momento
<mefista> y las ventanas k tengo ahora se pierdem
<DarkPsydeLord> pues estas en una terminal virtual no deberia haber ventanas
<DarkPsydeLord> mas que en el modo grafico
<DarkPsydeLord> o dices cuando regresas de el modo tty
<DarkPsydeLord> se pierden las que estan abiertas
<mefista> una ves econsola como me conecto a mi red por wifi
<mefista> hola
<mefista> quiero arrancar mi ubuntu en modo consola y usarlo asi sin interface grafica
<DarkPsydeLord> lo que quieres es que inicie por defecto en modo CLI?
<mefista> si
<DarkPsydeLord> para siempre?
<mefista> vale entre en modo consola pero las letras grandes y un poco lento
<mefista> vale lo tengo en tyy1
<mefista> vale entre en modo consola pero las letras grandes y un poco lento vamos a redimensionar pantalla
<mefista> hola
<mefista> como puedo bajar el tama;o del texto
<mefista> setfont
<DarkPsydeLord> mefista: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<mefista> ya he vuelto
<mefista> como bajo font en ty
<DarkPsydeLord> mefista: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-04
<uruk7> hola gente tengo un problemilla con un directorio en el que tengo mas de 20 millones de ficheros con ls me dice que no hay memoria suficiente pero con el comando find si que funciona, he conseguido mover alguna cantidad de archivos en subdirectorios, me gustaria ver si todos los ficheros han sido movidos correctamente pero me tarda varias horas en poder ver nada, alguien sabe de alguna herramienta para poder visualizar el listado de
<uruk7> directorios no los ficheros
<krozak> alguien?
<krozak> tengo un problema con xubuntu y hdmi, alguien podría ayudarme?
<mimecar> pregunta y si alguien lo sabe responderá
<krozak> básicamente es eso, me da un problema el hdmi con el xubuntu, no con otros, ahora mismo estoy sólo en la pantalla de tv, porque en el portatil se recorta
<mimecar> ¿qué verso
<mimecar> versión de xubuntu tienes?
<krozak> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<krozak> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<krozak> Release:	16.04
<krozak> Codename:	xenial
<mimecar> no pegues texto en el canal
<mimecar> dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<mimecar> para pegar texto usa pastebin
<mimecar> !paste krozak
<kubot> krozak: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<krozak> perdon
<krozak> espero que haya quedado claro que soy nuevo :D
<krozak> pues eso, version 16.04
<mimecar> ¿qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<krozak> intel hd graphics, es lo primero que leo
<mimecar> las tarjetas Intel suelen ser flojas
<mimecar> ¿no llega a salir la imagen al monitor?
<krozak> si, pero no se amolda
<mimecar> ¿has ajustado la resolución?
<krozak> si
<krozak> tras todo, estoy ahora solo en la pantalla de tv, un compañero me dijo que podría ser la tv pero no creo que sea eso
<mimecar> si ajustas la resolución de la salida HDMI debería verse bien en el telévisor
<krozak> acabo de quitar el hdmi y volver a ponerlo para config la resolución y no me deja ahora espejar
<krozak> sólo se me ve en el portail, bien ajustado, eso si
<mimecar> tendrías que usarlo como escritorio ampliado
<mimecar> si clonas la pantalla no se adaptará
<krozak> eso fue lo primero que pensé, pero me quedo sin las barras docky en la otra pantalla
<mimecar> ¿pero te sale bien la imagen?
<krozak> si
<krozak> sin docky y sin la barra superior, claro
<mimecar> entonces configura docky y xfce para que salgan en todas las pantallas
<krozak> voy a intentarlo, gracias
<mefista1> hola
<mefista1> mimecar
<mefista1> com bajo la resolucion en tty
<mimecar> si no tienes entorno gráfico lo puedes cambiar en grub
<mefista1> estando en tty
<mimecar> ¿no puedes editar grub?
<mimecar> tty es sólo consola de texto sin entorno gráfico
<mefista1> si pero el texto lo tengo muy grande
<mefista> mimecar: en tty no puedo ni verr el weechat
<mefista> solo veo mitad
<mimecar> lo primero, ¿estás un servidor web?
<mefista> no
<mimecar> ¿por qué no tienes entorno gráfico?
<mefista> si lo tengo pero quiero usar todo en tty
<mimecar> tty fuera del entorno gráfico?
<mefista> si
<mimecar> pues edita la configuración de grub
<mefista> vamos hay
<mefista> paso a paso
<mimecar> ¿tienes un Live USB preparado?
<mefista> si
<mefista> estoy en grub
<mefista> tengo k editar
<mimecar> tendr
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar antes el parámetro que fija la resolución
<mefista> estoy mirando
<mefista> no veo la linea de resolucion
<mefista> encontre un aline ismmod vga es la k tengo k cambiar
<mefista> no veo la linea gfxmode
<mimecar> si no la ves prueba a añadirla
<mefista> ya lo encontre
<mefista> hice el cambio de 800*600 y continua igual
<mimecar> ¿has reiniciado?
<mefista> vale no cai en eso
<mefista> ahora mismo
<mefista> vale no hizo efecto
<mimecar> ¿ha dado algún error? ¿Qué resolución tenía en los mensajes de inicio del sistema?
<mefista> 640*480
<mimecar> ¿ha dado algún error en el arranque?
<mefista> ninguno
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-05
<federico> Hola ?
<federico> aca alguien habla en español ?
<federico> queria saber como buscar una persona en concreto en este "HexChat"
<federico> no hay como un buscador o algo parecido para poner el nombre de la persona que estas buscando ?
<cousteau> no que yo sepa
<federico> ah
<cousteau> si te sabes el nick puedes hacer   /whois nick   y ver si está conectado o no
<federico> ah
<federico> gracias
<federico> sabes en que parte hablan en español?
<cousteau> bueno, para soporte de ubuntu en español, aquí; charla en general (con gente que usa ubuntu) en #ubuntu-es-cafe, para aprender a hablar español ##espanol
<cousteau> depende de lo que quieras hablar
<federico> queria preguntar si pidgin soportaba el protocolo que usa outlook
<federico> por que en la lista aparecen muchos pero no outlook ni gmail que es lo que más uso pero si para yahoo y facebook
<cousteau> gmail creo que sería "hangouts"
<cousteau> y outlook no sabía ni que tuviera un cliente de IM
<federico> a
<federico> es para cliente de IM
<federico> yo pensaba que era como un imbox para elmail
<federico> *el mail
<cousteau> puede que Google Talk funcione
<cousteau> sí, Pidgin es sólo para mensajería, no para correo electrónico
<cousteau> (que yo sepa)
<cousteau> para correo está Thunderbird... y creo que se le puede poner un addon o algo para usarlo con pidgin
<federico> lo voy a probar
<cousteau> yo thunderbird es el que uso para correo; me va muy bien
<federico> si
<federico> lo acabo de probar
<federico> es un inbox
<federico> tengo entendido que se pueden descargar unos paquetes para cambiar la apariencia de Ubuntu MATE 16.04 LTS
<federico> queria saber donde se descargan
<cousteau> ni idea, supongo que del centro de software
<federico> Ok
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-29
 * acacio pasen linda noche sean felices y que la luz les ilumine  el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-30
<Hello> Hola
<Hello> whois ubot9
 * acacio hola
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices 
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-31
<Guest82955> hola, tengo una duda, cuando hago el comando route, me dice en pasarela gateway (y es cuando no tengo internet), si en pasarela me hubiera aparecido homestation entonces si tengo internet, porque es esto? como puedo pasar de que me salga gateway a que me salta hormestation?
<Guest82955> que puedo probar? gracias
<Guest82955> es como si no saliera ningun paquete de mi ordenador
<alu_> ola
 * acacio hola
<ramrebol> Hola. Mi laptop esta siempre con el ventilador sonando, y creo que se calienta mas de lo que deberia. Como podria hacer que no se caliente tanto?
<Tacoder> haciendo que el ventilador ande mas rapido?
<Tacoder> o dando le mantenimiento?
<Tacoder> ya probaste bien con algun monitor
<ramrebol> envie a que limpiaran mi pc hace un par de meses, y anda igual. Ya me he acostumbrado, pero creo que no esta bien.
<ramrebol> no he probado ningun monitor. Dices para ver su temperatura?
<Tacoder> asi es
<ramrebol> tienes alguna sugerencia? o googleo? No conozco ninguno
<Tacoder> el sistema deberia tener ya algo instalado no recuerdo sus nombres por que estoy en arch en este momento
<Tacoder> también deberias revisar si tlp esta presente en el sistema
<ramrebol> al menos tengo instalado tlp
<Tacoder> supongo que es tiempo de mover algunos parametros
<ramrebol> o sea, con tlp podria controlar mejor el uso de energia?
<Tacoder> asi es
<ramrebol> gracias!  me pondre a investigar que puedo mover antes que se derrita esto
<Tacoder> creo que con tlp-stat sabemos en que modo esta
<ramrebol> justo estaba corriendo eso
<Tacoder> http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-linux-advanced-power-management.html#commands
<ramrebol> 88Celcius en la CPU estara dentro de lo normal?
<Tacoder> esta dentro del rango si
<Tacoder> lo ideal es que puedas monitorear que la temperatura nunca llegue a 100
<Tacoder> que es cuando empieza el thermal throttling
<Tacoder> bajando el clockrate de tu procesador
<ramrebol> buen dato
<Tacoder> 88 esta un poco alto pero 80 esta dentro del rango
<Tacoder> tambien es bueno que revises los procesos que tienes corriendo en el background todo el tiempo
<Tacoder> menor carga en el procesador supone menor temperatura
<ramrebol> buena idea. Matare firefox a ver si hace diferencia.
<ramrebol> lo dejare "descansar" un rato y vuelvo
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-01
<luis_> werewr
 * acacio hola
<Guest94515> hola. acabo de instalar ubuntu en una hp elitebook 800 y no bootea. puedo arrancarla desde opciones de arranque boot from EFI file. Pero necesitaria configurar el bios para que arranque automaticamente
<jonorozcoc> Como puedo reportar un bug?
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-02
<phenom_> buen día, tengo una consulta ya que soy nuevo, me aparecen dos barras una superior con las aplicaciones,Lugares y una inferior con los programas que tengo, yo deseo quitar esa barra inferior o esconderla, como le podria hacer?
<chapo> buenas
<chapo> alguien ha probado el ubuntu 17.10??
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-03
 * acacio hola
 * acacio pasen linda noche :-)
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-04
<Aguml> Hola
<Aguml> He instalado lubuntu en un Netbook y el touchpad no va
<Aguml> Pueden ayudarme?
 * acacio hola
#ubuntu-es 2019-01-29
<AngelKde> hola a todos
#ubuntu-es 2019-01-30
<pizalahuella> buenas noches !
<pizalahuella> entre al canal para ver si puedo solucionar un inconveniente con el funcionamiento del microfono de mi lenovo ideapad 320, no puedo hacerlo grabar con cheese
<pizalahuella> les agradecería info sobre el tema, gracias
#ubuntu-es 2019-01-31
<Acacio> ola👀
 * Acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices👀
#ubuntu-es 2019-02-02
 * Acacio hola👀
 * Acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y disfrutend e la vida👀
#ubuntu-es 2020-01-27
<rodicio> Buenas noches people. Se supone que PC tiene 8 Gigas de RAM, pero el monitor de recursos sólo me detecta 6. Necesito un comando para comprobarlo desde el terminal.
<Kumool> htop
<Kumool> rodicio: instala hardinfo y correlo
<Kumool> es como speccy en windoze
<rodicio> Ok, Gracias Kumool
<Kumool> htop tambien te dice cuanto ram tienes, hasta top te lo dice
<Kumool> vmstat
<Kumool> rodicio: cat /proc/meminfo
<Kumool> rodicio: awk '/^Mem/' /proc/meminfo
<Kumool> si... el ram no te lo coge, pues...nusenuse
#ubuntu-es 2020-01-28
<melquisedc> saludos a todos
#ubuntu-es 2020-01-29
 * acacio- ola
<Kumool> ola
<Kumool> donde hay un #linux-es?
<MrTulias> hola, creo que no hay
#ubuntu-es 2020-01-30
 * acacio- pasen linda noche , que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos👀
#ubuntu-es 2020-01-31
 * acacio- ola👀
 * acacio- pasen linda noite , mañana mas👀
#ubuntu-es 2020-02-01
 * acacio- ola👀
 * acacio- pasen linda noche  mañana mas
#ubuntu-es 2020-02-02
<AdictNet> hola
<acacio-> hola AdictNet
<AdictNet> como va colega
 * acacio- pasen linda noche mañana mais👀
